# Vos premières impressions sur Lion (bugs, problèmes etc..)



## cocotaces (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?


----------



## happy to see you (20 Juillet 2011)

Ma première impression est que les serveurs ne marche plus et que impossible de le charger!

Pourtant c'est pas Apple qui a construit un super centre de serveurs


----------



## Hackintosh (20 Juillet 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impression sur Lion ?



je remarque que le boot de mac os lion est très étrange :râteau: il commence par la pomme avec la roue, apres la roue par, apres le fond écran vient oranger et le bureau apparait. ces vraiment lai


----------



## thekingdolphin (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'installer Os X Lion sur mes deux machines( Imac 27 core I7 et macbookair13,3 core2duo) aucuns problèmes.
Je le trouve beaucoup plus réactif et rapide que snowleopard.


----------



## PwT94 (20 Juillet 2011)

Euh, changement d'habitudes!


----------



## Superparati (20 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve également que les serveurs sont à la traîne, je ne dépasse pas les 1mo/s  (j'ai la fibre)


----------



## lya76 (20 Juillet 2011)

happy to see you a dit:


> Ma première impression est que les serveurs ne marche plus et que impossible de le charger!
> 
> Pourtant c'est pas Apple qui a construit un super centre de serveurs



j'ai lancé le téléchargement vers 19h15, il reste 10minutes de téléchargement. Tu devrais réessayer


----------



## Superparati (20 Juillet 2011)

Je me suis un peu emballé, téléchargement terminé


----------



## marc.vdl64 (20 Juillet 2011)

Ai téléchargé sur mon Imac 27" via Apple store, puis sur mon Book Air également via Apple store : bonne nouvelle, on ne paie qu'une fois, lors du 1er téléchargement (comme une appli par ex)
C'est normal, mais c'est pas toujours comme ça partout (PC par ex...)

Pour le reste, pas de gros changements, pas oublier de mettre Itunes et VLC à jour !

Bon apprentissage à tous,

Marc Vdl


----------



## kayabis (20 Juillet 2011)

Une question bête, ça change quoi d'avoir Itunes en 64 bits concrètement??? (Je suis nul en informatique désolé :s)


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2011)

kayabis a dit:


> Une question bête, ça change quoi d'avoir Itunes en 64 bits concrètement??? (Je suis nul en informatique désolé :s)



Le débit!!! 


T'écoute ta musique 2 fois plus vite, ça déforme un peu le son, mais dans le même laps de temps, t'as le temps d'écouter 2 fois plus de musique! Quel gain de temps!! C'est pas trop cool ça?!!! :love:


----------



## capyton (20 Juillet 2011)

salut, 

voici mes impressions.
Téléchargement facile depuis la Belgique, 40 minutes.

Installation sans problèmes.

J'apprécie les nouvelles fonctions dans mail, le carnet d'adresse très bien aussi.
Ical pas trop mal (manque toujours ces foutu num de semaine) bon y a des alternatives.
Les gestes sont pas mal, mais je n'ai jamais été aussi souvent sur le dashboard ... 

Le reste est a voir, quelques soucis avec facetime mais tout est redevenu normal.
le reste tourne normalement chez moi, mais pas encore essayé toutes mes applications 
Pas encore trouver autosave et version ?!?!?? d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une idée ? 

bonne découverte à vous aussi


----------



## PwT94 (20 Juillet 2011)

Euh sérieux, pas grand chose je crois... (enfin pas grand chose de perceptible, peut-être les performances adaptées à l'OS)


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2011)

PwT94 a dit:


> Euh sérieux, pas grand chose je crois... (enfin pas grand chose de perceptible, peut-être les performances adaptées à l'OS)



Arfff..... j'pense que c'est le lancement et les ajouts de morceaux par exemple qui doivent être légèrement plus rapide..... Pour le reste, c'est pas ça qui changer la face du monde je pense.... :sleep:


----------



## matchf (20 Juillet 2011)

avoir itunes en 64bits ne changera strictement rien à l'usage (en dessous de 0.0001 seconde, j'appelle ça "rien").


----------



## Aphelion (20 Juillet 2011)

C'est rempli de petits détails qui améliorent l'ergonomie générale. J'ai déjà vu pas mal de choses que j'apprécie beaucoup : Mail, le Finder, Mission Conrol, le défilement page précédente /suivante dans Safari cet

Je reviendrai quand j'aurai fais le tour. Pour l'instant je suis un peu comme un gamin qui découvre tout (et qui remet tout en place. Ses sauvegardes cet)


----------



## DEFENDER_130 (20 Juillet 2011)

... après une bonne heure de téléchargement, le lionceau ronronne doucement sous le capot du MacBook Pro. Tout s'est bien passé, j'avais auparavant fait une clean installe de Snow Léopard et de mes applications.

La seule application incompatible que Lion a détecté est Cosmopod plug-in YouTube de Safari, dommage il me servait bien. Comme j'avais payé la licence, j'espère que l'éditeur proposera une mise à jour.

Une autre bizarrerie, dans les fenêtres du Launchpad, j'ai la plupart des icônes d'applications qui sont en double. Avez-vous eu ce bug ?

Bonne exploration


----------



## kayabis (20 Juillet 2011)

ok bon bah tant pis pour itunes si ça change rien... Je me disais qu'avec mon Airport Express ça pouvait autoriser un meilleur débit :s

Sinon très content du lion même si ce n'est pas non plus une révolution... J'aime bien les gestes et surtout la navigation à 4 doigts entre les apps plein écran. Vraiment sympa ça je trouve. Le fait de retrouver ses apps ouvertes au même endroit en rallumant l'ordi sympa aussi. Ca fait vraiment penser à un ipad en fait^^ L'appli mail pas mal même si je comprends pas la logique de mettre les nouveaux messages en bas plutôt qu'en haut... Sinon le reste rien de transcendant. Mais pour le prix je ne plaints pas et je suis plutôt content jusqu'à maintenant^^


----------



## light1981 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous. Pour moi l'installation s'est bien passé, mais j'ai deux problème depuis.
Impossible de me connecter à facetime et safari qui plante dans le chargement des pages au bout d'un certain temps. Avez vous des solutions? ou les mêmes problèmes.
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## bab96p (20 Juillet 2011)

Ma première impression sur cette version "finale" est que c'est la même que la GM ! (11a511)


----------



## tymy19 (20 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de mettre Lion, et bien j'ai le meme soucis que lors d'une des beta, mon macbook pro chauffe énormément ! J'ai un mbp 2,26ghz de 2009. En écrivant ces lignes je suis à 80° avec aucune autre app que safari de lancer la mise a jour logiciel qui recherche.

Ah 81° ...

Et vous ?


----------



## NICE-G0lg0-INCAL (20 Juillet 2011)

light1981 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous. Pour moi l'installation s'est bien passé, mais j'ai deux problème depuis.
> Impossible de me connecter à facetime et safari qui plante dans le chargement des pages au bout d'un certain temps. Avez vous des solutions? ou les mêmes problèmes.
> Merci de votre réponse



Idem pour safari ... et Google chrome rame


----------



## arliack (20 Juillet 2011)

Après 1H de téléchargement je n'arrive pas a installer lion sur mon SSD agility.
Le problème : ce disque ne peut être configurer pour démarrer votre ordinateur

c'est dommage pour mon disque principale avec snow léopard dessus.....

Sinon ça vraiment l'air sympa.

SI quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## Daka (20 Juillet 2011)

Un gros changement très appréciable chez moi : la rapidité d'iTunes.

J'ai une grande bibliothèque (plus de 400 GO). Sous Snow Leopard, il me fallait attendre parfois quelques minutes, lors de l'ouverture, pour que iTunes puisse tourner ensuite correctement. Avec Lion, il ne me faut que quelques secondes.


----------



## freddyo (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai vraiment un gros problème. Je viens d'installer os x lion, toutes les étapes se sont bien passées; seulement voila impossible d'ouvrir ma session. Lorsque je la lance, mon fond d'écran apparaît mon dock apparaît aussi et tout d'un coup l'écran s'assombrit et un message d'erreur me dit de redémarrer ma machine en maintenant le bouton power.
J'ai rallumé mon ordinateur maintes fois rien à faire toujours la même chose avec le même message d'erreur.
Pouvez-vous m'aider svp


----------



## UgoD (20 Juillet 2011)

Mon témoignage sera très court : une installation de 40 min tout est ok, pas de problèmes pour le moment : appel facétie réussi vers un iPhone, et tout le reste fonctionne pour le moment.

Je suis très contant !


----------



## vann (20 Juillet 2011)

DEFENDER_130 a dit:


> ... après une bonne heure de téléchargement, le lionceau ronronne doucement sous le capot du MacBook Pro. Tout s'est bien passé, j'avais auparavant fait une clean installe de Snow Léopard et de mes applications.
> 
> La seule application incompatible que Lion a détecté est Cosmopod plug-in YouTube de Safari, dommage il me servait bien. Comme j'avais payé la licence, j'espère que l'éditeur proposera une mise à jour.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le problème car j'avais créé des alias dans le dossier applications (ex: création d'un dossier "ilife" dans application qui contenait des alias pour ilife, comme ça je pouvais mettre le dossier dans le dock.)

Sinon Lion est vraiment sympa a utiliser. Plein écran est vraiment pas mal, surtout pour Safari. Le multi-touch est vraiment bien intégré. Même la magic mouse trouve un second souffle.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben voilà, lion est installé et pour le moment il y a plein de choses qui m'ont saoulé et que j'ai modifiées.
* Il m'a zappé mes réglages du Finder au passage : chemin et barre de statut des fenêtres (avec la tirette de réglage de la taille des icônes) => restauration.
* La taille de la police du menu latéral était vraiment trop grosse à mon goût et inversait la hiérarchie de présentation (menu plus gros que contenu), je l'ai passé à petite.
* Le dossier de départ du Finder (Tous mes documents) n'a vraiment aucun intérêt à mes yeux, c'est juste un gros bordel => repassage à mon dossier utilisateur par défaut.
* Les barres de Mail me semblent incroyablement surchargées et les icônes peu explicites : j'ai viré les favoris, ajouté les libellés sous les boutons, viré des options, et surtout j'ai restauré la vue classique parce que l'affichage à la iPhone, je trouve ça illisible.
* Zooom2, mon outil indispensable de manipulation des fenêtre déconne avec lion : on peut déplacer mais pas redimensionner. Bon, ça sera corrigé.
* Les couleurs des icônes de la barre latérale du finder me manquent. Je repérais immédiatement le dossier téléchargement ou un disque externe, maintenant c'est moins intuitif.
* L'écran de login est ultra moche et s'affiche très bizarrement sur un bi-écran. Je préférais largement celui de Snow Leopard.
* l'interface est bien moins rapide sur mon iMac avec G9400M + écran 24". ça saccade même pas mal lors des défilements.
* le rebond quand on arrive aux bords des fenêtres me saoule. surtout qu'il saccade, ça casse tout l'effet
* je crois que je préférais les scrollbars aqua, et surtout les boutons aqua.

Pour ce qui est des plus, je vais les découvrir avec le temps. Pour le moment, pas grand chose mais ça viendra forcément.
Au moins, SuperDocker est compatible Lion et ça c'est vraiment tant mieux parce que je n'avais plus vu le Dock normal depuis des années et je le trouve vraiment moche.

Ah si un truc quand même : le page précédente/page suivante d'un mouvement de doigt dans safari me semble vraiment chouette et j'ai l'impression que je vais l'intégrer à mes gestes routiniers. Et c'est pas rien parce que des "back", j'en fait à la pelle toute la journée.


----------



## OSX (20 Juillet 2011)

freddyo a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai vraiment un gros problème. Je viens d'installer os x lion, toutes les étapes se sont bien passées; seulement voila impossible d'ouvrir ma session. Lorsque je la lance, mon fond d'écran apparaît mon dock apparaît aussi et tout d'un coup l'écran s'assombrit et un message d'erreur me dit de redémarrer ma machine en maintenant le bouton power.
> J'ai rallumé mon ordinateur maintes fois rien à faire toujours la même chose avec le même message d'erreur.
> Pouvez-vous m'aider svp



Si t'as une autre session admin sur la machine, par cette session, recrée ta session avec meme nom et meme passe.

Sinon, j'ai trouvé la solution mais en anglais:



> step 1
> 
> Boot your mac with Option + R holding it will boot into recovery mode
> Step 2 go into disk util and take terminal
> ...


----------



## Thunderfury (20 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors mes 1ères impressions après install de Lion :

- Mises à jour intéressantes avec pas mal de nouveautés qui améliorent l'ergonomie
- Téléchargement rapide (40 min) et installation facile (45 min)

En revanche, j'ai, a priori, découvert un premier bug concernant Mission Control. Ça fonctionne très bien sur l'écran du MacBook Pro seul. Mais, lorsque je branche un 2ème écran externe (en mode extension de bureau et non pas recopie), lorsque j'active Mission Control, mes différents bureaux n'apparaissent plus dans la partie supérieure (pas de thumbnails en clair). Je n'ai que mes fenêtres qui se mettent au centre.

Sinon Facetime n'accepte pas mon compte Apple... J'ai une erreur qui m'est renvoyé lorsque je veux me logger.

Edit : Bon en réalité, pas de bug avec Mission Control et le dual screen. Après investigation, le problème venait de mon logiciel "Path Finder" (un soft qui remplace le Finder) et d'une option d'affichage du bureau qui empêche Mission Control de fonctionner correctement. Ce souci est résolu. Reste Facetime...


----------



## Denauw88 (20 Juillet 2011)

Mon avis sera très bref: Lion est super pour une utilisation avec un trackpad, mais avec une souris allez-vous amuser à faire 3 doigts à droite puis 4 à gauche puis de nouveau deux vers le haut etc etc etc. C'est le bordel!
Bref, les gestes multitouch, c'est vraiment pas pour les magic mouse!!


Sinon très bon OS, ça vaut ses 24&#8364;, ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## pinguix (20 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
J'hésite à prendre Lion pour remplacer SW je me demande ci sa va m'apporter beaucoup.
Ma configuration:
MacBook Pro 4.1 (fin 2009) ce n'est pas le unibody
CPU: 2.4Ghz
Ram: 4Go
DD: 500Go 7200tr/mn

J'utilise:
CS5
Office 2011
iWorks09
AutoCad
Aperture
pour le travail et quelque jeux (world of warcraft...)

Mon SW me plais donc la question c'est Lion apporte t'il vraiment un plus notable pour mes utilisation pro et perso.

Merci d'avance pour vos impressions.

Le Pinguin


----------



## Jackdu59 (20 Juillet 2011)

TrÃ¨s rÃ©actifs, peu de logiciels ne sont pas reconnus (3 sur 70), les transitions et effets sont bluffantes, il a bcp plus de changements que ce qu'on lit, mais j'adore perso  
TrÃ¨s heureux de ma 12eme annÃ©e sur Mac, et je vais le rester je crois bien


----------



## Sev07 (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part tout se passe bien, cependant je n'arrive plus à cliquer-déposer comme sous Snow Leopard, je ne peux pas (ou n'arrive pas à) double cliquer avec un seul doigt sur le haut d'une fenêtre pour ensuite la déplacer, je suis obligé de faire ça avec 3 doigts et c'est moins pratique...De même pour sélectionner du texte, j'ai beaucoup de mal à le faire avec ces 3 doigts...
J'aurais aussi aimé pouvoir configurer une touche spécialement pour ouvrir LaunchPad et non pas faire un mouvement compliqué avec les doigts. 

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? (si elle existe). 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## nicolas360 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d' installer Lion, et j'ai un petit soucis avec ma souris Logitech V470.

La roulette de défilement tourne à l' envers, quand je scroll vers le bas, la page monte. C' est vraiment désagréable. Je suis donc aller dans les réglages de ma souris, mais rien ne propose d' inverser le sens de la roulette.

Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci beaucoup,

Nicolas360


----------



## DNJ (20 Juillet 2011)

j'hésite encore à acheter, j'ai un macbook pro 2008 donc compatible avec Lion, mais j'ai peur que ça soit moins fluide qu'avec Snow Leopard... vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## A_L_L_E_N (20 Juillet 2011)

C'est le bonheur total. Aucun Bug, tout fonctionne à merveille. En fait, toutes mes applications sont 100% adéquates. Vraiment aucun changement nul part, pas de réinstallation ou de suppression. Yesssssssssss............!!!
Le truc, je n'ai pas installé Lion..........-
Mëme s'il est gratos; j'ai un MacBook Pro neuf, achat le 5 juillet dernier.

On s'en reparle dans quelques jours, j'espère  et non quelques semaines.


----------



## bab96p (20 Juillet 2011)

Sev07 a dit:


> Pour ma part tout se passe bien, cependant je n'arrive plus à cliquer-déposer comme sous Snow Leopard, je ne peux pas (ou n'arrive pas à) double cliquer avec un seul doigt sur le haut d'une fenêtre pour ensuite la déplacer, je suis obligé de faire ça avec 3 doigts et c'est moins pratique...De même pour sélectionner du texte, j'ai beaucoup de mal à le faire avec ces 3 doigts...
> J'aurais aussi aimé pouvoir configurer une touche spécialement pour ouvrir LaunchPad et non pas faire un mouvement compliqué avec les doigts.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? (si elle existe).
> Merci d'avance.




? Préférence système, trackpad... Mais de base je l'ai moi ! Ne clique pas sur le texte quand tu déplaces...


----------



## simonnetatoo (20 Juillet 2011)

Je suis déçu par l'ergonomie du LaunchPad. C'était une fonction que j'attendais pour pouvoir classer mes centaines d'applications en dossiers par thèmes (par exemple, un dossier avec toutes les navigateurs, un autre pour les outils de dév, etc...).

Le problème, c'est que le launchpad semble regroupé l'ensemble du dossier Applications, ce qui fait que je me retrouve avec des dizaines d'icône "Désinstaller Adobe Photoshop", ...

Aussi, impossible de "supprimer" une app du launchpad, à moins d'avoir installer cette application depuis l'App Store.

Perso, j'aurais préférer que le launchpad soit plus "libre", dans le sens où l'on puisse y ajouter uniquement ce dont on a besoin, et supprimer les autres sans pour autant supprimer complètement l'app du système.

Aussi, après install, je me retrouve avec des icones en doublons dans le launchpad (j'ai deux icones Itunes, deux icones Keynote, Safari, etc....).

Si quelqu'un à trouver comment supprimer ces doublons, je suis tout ouie ^^


----------



## Sev07 (20 Juillet 2011)

En fait ça marche quand je reste appuyé sur le bouton du trackpad, mais pas quand j'utilise mon doigt. J'ai beau essayé tous les réglages proposés ou l'endroit sur la barre du haut de la fenêtre rien n'y fait...


----------



## skaine (20 Juillet 2011)

moi j'ai un bug sous safari,je quitte safari,  quand je relance safari il me lance les dernières pages sur lesquelles j'étais ouvert ...

pourtant les options d'ouvertue d'une page sont bien mises sur : page d'accueil


----------



## freddyo (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse malheuresement je ne trouve pas le terminal dans le recovery mode afin de rentrer la commande. Pouvez vous m'aidez svp


----------



## yanikfiat (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part seulement des soucis avec le magic trackpad, du genre le double clic des 3 doigts pour faire une recherche sur un mot, ou encore le App exposé (4 doigts vers le bas) qui peine un peu et me présente seulement une application sur les 4 ouvertes par exemple.
Sinon ça va.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2011)

Logiciel d'installation imprimante hp non compatible avec lion


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Soucis avec Mission control :

Quand j'ai plusieurs app d'ouverte je ne peut pas changer d'appli.

De plus les fenêtres des appli se chevauche et je ne peut sélectionne un autre bureau.

Pour finir les appli réduite ne sont pas visible.

Voila pour mission controle.

Ensuite j'ai un soucis a spotlight qui m'indexe tout les périphérique externe que je connecte.

Et enfin, lorsque je vous écrit actuellement safari me corrige automatiquement a la manière de l'iphone dans les sms. Comment désactivé ce truc ?

Malgrès ces petit défaut de jeunesse, le système ma l'air très stable, rapide et efficace.


----------



## Sev07 (20 Juillet 2011)

Supergrec: Pref. Syst. => Langue et texte => onglet texte => cocher/decocher Corriger l'orthographe automatiquement. Ca devrait marcher.


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

@ Sev07 nikel ça marche impec. 

En revanche si vous avez les solutions pour mes autres soucis je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## freddyo (20 Juillet 2011)

OSX a dit:


> Si t'as une autre session admin sur la machine, par cette session, recrée ta session avec meme nom et meme passe.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai trouvé la solution mais en anglais:



je n'ai pas pu ouvrir le terminal dans l'utilitaire. svp aidez moi


----------



## drs (20 Juillet 2011)

Petit retour sur un MBA 11", 2Go de RAM et 64Go SSD.
Je me sers de cette machine pour la mobilité, donc, internet, mail, man (adium), regarder des films et en gros c'est tout.

Même si Lion utilises beaucoup plus de mémoire que SL, le système reste fluide et agréable.
Toutes les appris fonctionnent (y compris Cubase LE5, dropBox, Xmarks...).

J'hésites par contre à l'installer sur mon MBP, qui est vraiment mon ordi de travail, car il fonctionne bien pour l'instant. Je pense que je vais attendre un peu


----------



## gogo07 (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, je trouve que Lion est pas mal dans l'ensemble. Seul problème, avec les nouveaux gestes, je ne peux plus effectuer les action précédent et suivant sur les navigateurs web  (et balayant avec 3 doigts de gauche à droite ou de droite à gauche). Si vous avez une solution...


----------



## Grouick (20 Juillet 2011)

Gros souci quand même ennuyeux, ma Lacie Wireless Space 1T n'est semble t-il pas compatible avec Lion alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement avec Snow Leopard.

Impossible de l'utiliser comme Time Machine malgré la mise à jour récente du Firmware de l'engin... 

Erreur AFP lors de la première tentative de backup.


----------



## NICE-G0lg0-INCAL (20 Juillet 2011)

MAS est en anglais


----------



## lom2lyon (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai fait une clean install. Tout est ok, je redémarre...

Je lance iTunes, et il me trouve déjà une mise à jour ! Ok, je lance la mise à jour.
Ensuite, petit tour du côté du Mac App Store. Je décide d'installer Keynotes, Pages et et Numbers (tout du moins de réinstaller, puisque j'avais acheté les produits il y a environ 2/3 semaines). Il me download donc les 3 applis.

Et là, tout ce qui était dans le Launchpad... Disparu ! Il n'y a plus que les 3 applications iWork citées ci-dessus.

Vraiment bizarre, et ennuyeux, d'autant plus que je ne sais pas comment customiser le launchpad (non pas réorganiser comme les iDevices, mais simplement rajouter des éléments dedans).

Questions :
- certains d'entre vous ont-ils rencontré ce problème ?
- comment rajouter des éléments dans le launchpad (Drag'nDrop ne fonctionne pas).

Merci pour vos lumières les amis !


----------



## Buli (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un problème pour lire les video depuis safari, il y a t il une mise à jour prévue de Perian pour Lion??


----------



## Marcquis59 (20 Juillet 2011)

Mail, safari et firefox, s,ouvrent et se referment aussitot avec un message d'erreur ! Les solpfts, illustrator, indesign, photoshop 5 s'ouvrent, mais les menus déroulant ne sont pas actifs... Je ne sais pas quoi faire ! Quelqu'un a t'il aussi ce problème ?

Est'il possible de réinstaller snow leopard ? (j'ai le dvd)


----------



## fauch' (20 Juillet 2011)

Un bug trouvÃ© dans le menu prÃ©fÃ©rence systÃ¨me. Lorsque je rentre dans le menu "mail, ical" mon adresse Gmail, il dit ne pas pouvoir reconnaitre mon compte pour l'agenda alors qu'il le fait pour mail et talk. Quand j'ouvre ical, mes agendas apparaissent pourtant... Bizarre c't'histoire...

Une remarque sur le dÃ©filement Ã* 2 doigts. Je n'utilise que cette technique sur mon MBP depuis 2 ans et je suis perturbÃ© car ils ont inversÃ© le sens. Avant, deux doigts de haut en bas faisait voir le bas et maintenant, Ã§a fait descendre la page et donc voir le haut. Et ce n'est pas modifiable dans les prÃ©fÃ©rences.

VoilÃ* mes 2 Ã©normes dÃ©ceptions qui vont m'obliger Ã* reprendre Snow Leopard...

Plus sÃ©rieusement, les nouvelles fonctions ne sont rÃ©ellement que visuelles au premier abord et sont plaisantes. Il n'y a pas de vrais problÃ¨mes. Toutes mes Apps s'ouvrent et je n'ai pas perdu de donnÃ©es (iMovie, iTunes, Rapidweaver 5, Reeder, office 2011, Aperture). Un Mac user satisfait donc de sa mise Ã* jour et espÃ¨re trouver de nouvelles fonctions pour expliquer les 24â¬. Caverait cher sinon pour uniquement de l'esthÃ©tique...
Sinon aucun souci.


----------



## lom2lyon (20 Juillet 2011)

gogo07 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je trouve que Lion est pas mal dans l'ensemble. Seul problème, avec les nouveaux gestes, je ne peux plus effectuer les action précédent et suivant sur les navigateurs web  (et balayant avec 3 doigts de gauche à droite ou de droite à gauche). Si vous avez une solution...



t'as essayé de réinstaller MagicPrefs?


----------



## murphy2021 (20 Juillet 2011)

Hello à tous,

après installation, téléchargement en quelques minutes (fibre) et une installation hyper rapide, je redémarre et là pas d'accès Internet ... Pour ceux que ça intéresse, après quelques test, L'antivirus Avast semble poser problème. Après desactivation, cela remarche ...

Le driver de ma carte son Saffire DSP 24 de Focusright n'est pas encore à jour pour Lion et ne fonctionne donc pas ...

A bientôt


----------



## Buli (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un problème pour lire les video depuis safari, il y a t il une mise à jour prévue de Perian pour Lion??


----------



## drs (20 Juillet 2011)

fauch' a dit:


> Une remarque sur le dÃ©filement Ã* 2 doigts. Je n'utilise que cette technique sur mon MBP depuis 2 ans et je suis perturbÃ© car ils ont inversÃ© le sens. Avant, deux doigts de haut en bas faisait voir le bas et maintenant, Ã§a fait descendre la page et donc voir le haut. Et ce n'est pas modifiable dans les prÃ©fÃ©rences.



Bien sur que si c'est modifiable. Tu va dans les prefs, trackpad, Faire défiler et boomer, et tu décoches l'option Sens du défilement: naturel


----------



## NICE-G0lg0-INCAL (20 Juillet 2011)

iCal et Carnets d'adresses .... beurk de chez beurk !!!


----------



## MaStock (20 Juillet 2011)

Salut tout le monde,
Lion installé sans problème sur MacBook Pro Thunderbolt (c'est la moindre des choses) mais impossible sur Mac Mini Core 2 Duo car il s'agit en réalité d'un Core Duo upgradé par mes soins...
Bon, vu la puissance de la machine, c'est sans doute mieux comme ça


----------



## Rez2a (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, très mauvaise demi-impression ; téléchargement de Lion au boulot cet après-midi pour le ramener chez moi et l'installer direct, et je me rends compte qu'il est impossible de supprimer sa partition OS X après le redémarrage suivant l'assistant d'installation, ça les aurait quand même pas tués de donner la possibilité de lancer l'utilitaire de disque quoi...
Du coup, installation de Lion -> redémarrage sur la partition recovery -> formatage de la partition contenant Lion, et là ça fait 4h que j'attends qu'il re-télécharge Lion alors que je l'ai en intégralité sur ma clé USB... espérons que je ne sois pas obligé de réinstaller Snow Leopard après tout ça !


----------



## murphy2021 (20 Juillet 2011)

Sur un macbook pro 13 2011, après passage à Lion, impossible de régler le volume sonore. pourtant les sources d'entrée (sur mic interne) et sortie (HP internes) sont bien sélectionnées. Mais le volume reste définitivement figé à sa valeur avant le passage à Lion. Si quelqu'un a le même soucis ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

@ Rez2a 

Si je peut te rassurer, moi j'ai mis 5 h 40 a le télécharger.

Ensuite time machine et clone environs 20 min.

Gravure du .dmg de LION 20 min

Pour finir 30 min d'installation

Soit un total de 6 h 50

Ensuite au niveau de l'utilisation je suis enchanté des nouveauté et de la rapidité.

Certes certain défaut sont présent mais rien de dramatique ( en tous cas pour moi )


----------



## UgoD (20 Juillet 2011)

En voulant synchronizer mon iPod Touch (3g 32Go) j'ai sans cesse le message "veuillez autoriser cet ordinateur pour synchroniser les app" ... j'autorise en entrant mon code de Apple ID mais pas moyen ... le message reviens tout le temps ... a suivre ... en attendant mon ipod ce retrouve avec 200 app qui ne sont plus rangées ...


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (20 Juillet 2011)

Alors pour moi, premier constat de Lion plutôt déçu par trop de similitudes avec SL, sans doute dû au fait que ce soit ma première mise à jour d'OS depuis mon achat de l'iMac l'année dernière ! (ben oui, mieux vaut tard que jamais)

Ensuite se fait l'exploration de l'OS, des nouveautés, et surtout de la navigation au trackpad, juste énorme !

Puis on tente de se remettre aux utilisations habituelles, tout se passe bien, si ce n'est Little Snitch qui ne fonctionne plus pour le moment... Et aussi, mais SURTOUT, mon WDTV Live qui ne parvient plus à se connecte à l'iMac en filaire ! Je vois bien le Mac, je peux saisir login et mot de passe, mais à chaque fois une erreur réseau et impossible d'accéder aux vidéos du Mac ou des disques externes qui y sont connectés ! 

Donc si quelqu'un a une astuce pour le refaire fonctionner (mon pare-feu est bien off, little snitch n'est plus fonctionnel), je suis preneur, ma femme craque de ne plus pouvoir voir nos séries !!! T_T

SPaCeBaRMaN


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2011)

gogo07 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je trouve que Lion est pas mal dans l'ensemble. Seul problème, avec les nouveaux gestes, je ne peux plus effectuer les action précédent et suivant sur les navigateurs web  (*et balayant avec 3 doigts de gauche à droite ou de droite à gauche). Si vous avez une solution...*



tu peux essayer avec 2 doigts ça marche impec! 

Sinon l'impression général est bonne à part 2 ou 3 remarques : l'indexation des disques est longue voir très longue, le lunchpad ne sert à rien (si on a le dossier applications sur le dock...), un bug du finder qui sur la barre latérale a bizarrement dupliqué les favoris... plusieurs appli ont des bugs (VLC par exemple quand on lit un film en HD, on voit des pixels lors de l'agrandissement) sinon Chrome a un problème avec le plein écran (donc vivement une mise à jour). Sinon aucun regret pour la mise à jour! pour le moment


----------



## murphy2021 (20 Juillet 2011)

murphy2021 a dit:


> Sur un macbook pro 13 2011, après passage à Lion, impossible de régler le volume sonore. pourtant les sources d'entrée (sur mic interne) et sortie (HP internes) sont bien sélectionnées. Mais le volume reste définitivement figé à sa valeur avant le passage à Lion. Si quelqu'un a le même soucis ?



Euh pour la solution, j'ai trouvé, brancher un casque dans la prise idoine et l'enlever ...

Euh ...


----------



## Védi (20 Juillet 2011)

Je suis complètement dégouté !

J'ai acheté et téléchargé Mac OS X Lion pour l'installer en lieu et place de mon Snow Leopard actuel.
Le téléchargement s'est bien passé. Mais au moment de l'installation, mon Mac Pro est resté bloqué sur l'écran "installation" avec le ruban bleu et blanc en bas pendant plus d'1h.
Je me suis décidé alors à redémarrer ma machine.
Au redémarrage, je suis revenu sur l'écran d'installation égrainant les minutes. Arrivé à la fin du process' je suis arrivé sur l'écran blanc avec la "roue" qui tourne de manière incessante depuis pres de 1h. Ça donne l'impression que l'ors n'arrive pas à redémarrer.

Et comble de mal chance, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le tiroir CD. Donc impossible de redémarrer sur le DVD d'install de Snow Leopard.
Je suis complètement coincé et ne sais plus comment m'en sortir !!!

Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait me venir en aide ????

D'avance merci !


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bon j'ai ce Lion Gm depuis quelques semaines, mes impressions restent les mêmes pour une installation de test sur disque externe :

Les PLUS :

- OS assez stable mais incompatible avec quelques logiciels pros (Kontak 3, CS5 petits bugs gênants, webacapella).

- Fonctions tactiles très agréables même avec une magic mouse.

- Mission contrôle assez déroutant au début mais après quelques semaines je m'y suis fait aisément.

- La nouvelle version de Mail est une très bonne révision ^^

- Une fonction que je trouve TOUTE BÊTE et qui pourtant est bien utile c'est la fonction de regrouper les fichiers dans un dossier en sélectionnant cette fonction avec le menu contextuel (clic droit). Excellente fonction simple mais très efficace !

- Les petites animations subtiles qu'APple ont dispatcher dans cet OS X...
Par exemple l'animation style Mac App Store lorsque l'on télécharger quelque chose dans Safari...

- La réactivité du système !
- Le nouveau login...

Les MOINS : 

- Les fonctions de restaurations des applications sont encore restreintes aux applications Apple, pas mal d'applis pros ne tirent pas partie de cela !

- Le Dashboard est sur un "bureau" (space) spécifique mais on peut revenir à l'ancienne version par dessus le bureau en allant dans les préférences de mission contrôle.

- La molette d'agrandissement des icônes n'est plus affichée d'office en standard, il faut aller dans la personnalisation des fenêtres pour l'afficher.

- Le Spingboard est inutile comparé aux stacks d'Applications.

- Peux de changement esthétiques à part des animations subtiles mais bien faites.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> @ Rez2a
> 
> Si je peut te rassurer, moi j'ai mis 5 h 40 a le télécharger.
> 
> ...



J'ai fini de le télécharger il y a 20 minutes : reboot, installation, fin de l'installation... et hop, gros panneau Warning indiquant que l'installation a échoué et qu'il faut que je recommence, donc là je me retape l'installer en espérant que ça ne finisse pas de la même façon, même si je vois pas trop la raison de l'échec sur une partition vierge...

N'empêche (et là je vais faire mon rageux), on a beau dire, mais quand j'en vois parler à tort et à travers de "Microchiottes" et de "Windaube", Apple quand on regarde bien, c'est quand même :
- des bêtas d'iOS instables et qui drainent la batterie au possible ; on leur pardonne, c'est des bêtas.
- des OS X qui de l'avis général sont foireux avant les 10.x.3 minimum (à l'heure qu'il est, je veux bien le croire).
- plus grave, des Mac rév. A qui ont la réputation d'être foireux au possible, au point que les connaisseurs n'achètent que des rév. B minimum.
- des applis gratuites, qui passent payantes, puis qui repassent gratuites (coucou Facetime et Xcode), allez savoir ce qu'il en sera dans 2 mois.

Bref, je vais pas non plus ouvrir un thread pour dire "Apple c'est de la merde, je me casse " pour revenir 2 jours après, c'est pas mon style et je compte bien rester sur Mac... il n'empêche que je remarque depuis un moment un manque de finition flagrant dans TOUT ce qu'ils sortent, software comme hardware (je ne vais même pas m'étendre sur Xcode 4, ça prendrait des heures), et là le fait de me faire télécharger 2 fois d'affilée un OS de 4 Go pour qu'il refuse de s'installer au bout du chemin, c'est tellement désolant que j'avoue que ça me laisse un peu con.

Au moins, je le saurai pour 10.8 ! 

Bon cela dit, je vais prendre cette version pour ce que c'est, une ".0"... la DP3 m'avait fait bonne impression, je ne doute pas que le système soit agréable à utiliser, mais je serai sûrement plus à même de leur pardonner leur précipitation quand l'OS voudra bien s'installer !


----------



## gogo07 (21 Juillet 2011)

lom2lyon a dit:


> t'as essayé de réinstaller MagicPrefs?


Je viens de le faire, mais je ne peux pas sélectionner précédent/suivant dans les options


----------



## JphD33 (21 Juillet 2011)

Téléchargé en 1 h 10...installé en 30 min, sur un MBP Mid 2009, SSD 256 Go et 8 Go de Ram. Tout semble fonctionner. Démarrage ultra rapide (-50% par rapport à SL). Le seul "bug", si on peut dire qu'il s'agit d'un bug, c'est qu'il chauffe plus qu'avant, avec le désagrément du ventilo qui tourne sans arrêt...
On va voir si ça persiste. Sinon, retour à SL...


----------



## gogo07 (21 Juillet 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu peux essayer avec 2 doigts ça marche impec!


Avec safari oui, mais pas avec google Chrome (version 12.0.742.122)


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Avant de lancer le processus d'installation, copie le fichier .dmg sur un dvd ou clé usb.

Certe ça ne règlera pas ton problème mais au moins tu n'aura plus a le télécharger.

Il faut absolument le faire avant de lancer l'installation car sinon l'appli : Installe Lion s'efface.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/207282/pas-a-pas-faire-une-installation-propre-de-mac-os-x-lion


----------



## christophe86 (21 Juillet 2011)

APRES L INSTALLATION UN FICHIER D ASSISTANCE DE CONFIGURATION ME PRESENTANT LION S EST OUVERT ET AVANT DE POUVOIR LE MANIPULER S EST REFERME EN DISPARAISSANT OU PEUT ON LE RETROUVER NON DECOUVERT DANS FINDER


----------



## RaelRiaK (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Petit pépin sous Lion : mon iMac est relié en optique à mon ampli Yamaha, donc sous SL aucun problème pour lire du surround sous iTunes, VLC etc... Maintenant dès que je lis un fichier surround, tout le son en général ce coupe ... Je veux dire que la seul chose qui devient lisible est le  dolby digital, et rien d'autre! Plus moyen de lire quoi que ce soit d'autre, je suis obligé de redémarrer l'ordi pour retrouver un fonctionnement normal!
Quelqu'un a ce problème? Comment le solutionner?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

Lion installé depuis une dizaine de minutes et j'aime beaucoup ce qu'Apple a fait avec cet OS.

Gestures bien adaptées et bien senties; agréables et utiles.
Safari qui a subi un gigantesque coup de fouet.
Rapide, stable, très fluide...

En gros voilà ce que j'en tire pour le moment!


----------



## _pascal_ (21 Juillet 2011)

Téléchargé en 1H30, installé sur les trois ordis de la maison : 
- iMac 27 de 2009
- MBP 13" de 2009
- MBP 15" de 2007
Test depuis 20H00
aucun problème !


----------



## mmx3 (21 Juillet 2011)

hello,

alors attention, grosse contribution : l'icône de MissionControl est toujours celle de Spaces :







Dropbox n'est pas compatible lion ? j'ai plus le menu contextuel sur un fichier public pour obtenir le lien public vers le fichier...


----------



## terence91 (21 Juillet 2011)

Ca marche bien dans l'ensemble, quelques petits bugs avec VLC, Quicktime, flash safari.
Un autre programme plante au démarrage et dit: "KEXT introuvable, blablabla".

Ca vous dit quelque chose?


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

kext = extension noyau, faudra sûrement attendre une màj du logiciel qui utilise une ressource qui n'existe plus certainement.

Sinon, ça y est, j'ai enfin passé mes soucis d'installation.

Première remarque : ça pulse, très rapide sur iMac 27" i7@2.8GHz et 8 Go de RAM (j'ai envie de dire, encore heureux, surtout sur une partition clean).
Deuxième remarque : ils ont fait quelques retouches au niveau des gestures, c'est super sympa à utiliser avec le Magic Trackpad, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la Magic Mouse.
Troisième remarque : bordel de merde, ils ont viré le double-tap+glisser pour sélectionner un texte ou déplacer une fenêtre ???

[Edit]
Quatrième remarque : comme ça a déjà été dit, les nouveaux effets et petits changements de design sont très appréciables, j'aime assez le ton un peu plus monotone de l'OS avec ses contrôles carrés. Par contre, les fonds d'écran livrés ne sont vraiment pas à tomber par terre, la plupart ont d'ailleurs l'air assez low-res sur iMac 27", notamment celui par défaut, Andromeda Galaxy. Et quel dommage d'avoir viré les wallpapers classiques avec les spirales en tons bleus/gris/verts...


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve que les gestures sont le point noir de l'OS.

Une méthode pour le trackpad 
Une seconde pour la magic mouse.

De quoi s'embrouiller et perdre un temps fou


----------



## D_dream (21 Juillet 2011)

Premiers problèmes constatés pour ma part (installation de Lion par dessus Snow):

-Bugs de Safari. Au bout d'un certain moment d'utilisation du navigateur, les pages ne se chargent plus, comme si je n'avais plus de réseau.

-Bug de Aperçu. J'ouvre une image, la referme, aperçu est bien fermé d'après le dock, je mets l'image a la corbeille puis je vide la corbeille et là un message apparait comme quoi la photo est utilisé par un processus... En jetant un oeil dans les processus, Aperçu était bien actif.

-Bug de souris. Parfois, au chargement d'une page sur le navigateur par exemple, le pointeur de la souris part à l'opposé de l'écran !!! 

-Bug niveau des piles. Bug déjà présent depuis la 10.6.5 si je me rappelle, le niveau de pile du clavier sans fil et de la magic mouse restait à 100%, là sous Lion le niveau fonctionne pour la magic mouse mais toujours pas sur le clavier... petite amélioration...

Pour info je possède un iMac 27 i5 quad 2.8Ghz avec 4 Go de ram.


----------



## fauch' (21 Juillet 2011)

Plus le temps passe, plus les petites imperfections apparaissent.
iTunes : en mode plein Ã©cran, je le quitte. Je le rouvre apres un redÃ©marrage, le bouton dans l'angle en haut Ã* droite pour mettre en plein Ã©cran a disparu. La fonction marche pourtant en passant par le menu.
Airport : Free et son service Frewifi est toujours pas ami avec Apple. Ãa bugue puis fonctionne sans raison une heure apres... La nouvelle fenÃªtre qui apparaÃ®t automatiquement pour se loguer est une excellente idÃ©e.

iMovie : en mode plein Ã©cran, l'app s'est figÃ© visuellement apres des modifs mineures sur un montage de 7 minutes (pas gros donc). Le son marchait et la lecture fonctionnait en rÃ©pondant Ã* la barre espace pour lire et arrÃªter la lecture. Mais l'encadrÃ© en haut Ã* droite Ã©tait figÃ©e. J'ai quittÃ© et relancÃ©. Pas de message d'erreur mais aucune modif n'avait Ã©tÃ© enregistrÃ©es. Premier bug dÃ©sagrÃ©able.

Aperture : le mode plein Ã©cran ne sert pas Ã* de ballader dans l'App comme les autres mais juste Ã* faire un diaporama en plein Ã©cran. Dommage...

J'y retourne...


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

fauch' a dit:


> Plus le temps passe, plus les petites imperfections apparaissent.
> iTunes : en mode plein Ã©cran, je le quitte. Je le rouvre apres un redÃ©marrage, le bouton dans l'angle en haut Ã* droite pour mettre en plein Ã©cran a disparu. La fonction marche pourtant en passant par le menu.
> Airport : Free et son service Frewifi est toujours pas ami avec Apple. Ãa bugue puis fonctionne sans raison une heure apres... La nouvelle fenÃªtre qui apparaÃ®t automatiquement pour se loguer est une excellente idÃ©e.
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu as un petit problème d'encodage aussi !


----------



## fauch' (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour le tuyau Drs pour le detoulement naturel au trackpad. Excellent! 
Je commenÃ§ais Ã* me faire une raison mais lÃ*, je peux Ã* nouveau arrÃªter de me faire violence.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Suite des emmerdes avec Lion :
- j'ai débranché mon écran secondaire et l'ai retranché : obligé de rebooter pour qu'il soit à nouveau reconnu. Ca ne m'était jamais arrivé ni avec Leopard, ni SL
- Envoi de mail qui me balance un message du type "le correspondant "" est inconnu" : ???
- retour chez moi après avoir mis le mac en veille prolongé : il est connecté à mon WiFi mais Safari me dit que je suis déconnecté. Obligé de me connecter à un autre réseau puis de me reconnecter au mien pour que ça fonctionne. Idem : je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.

Vivement la 10.7.1.
Et pourtant je ne suis d'habitude pas réfractaire au changement, j'ai jamais eu de critique vis-à-vis de SL même à sa sortie mais là je rencontre trop de bugs et vois trop de mauvais choix qui seront sûrement corrigés plus tard (comme l'a été le niveau de transparence des menus de SL, par exemple).


----------



## tixx (21 Juillet 2011)

Rapide, ergonomique, plus réactif et "tape à l'oeil" que SL... Pour l'instant que du bonheur et je ne regrette en rien le faible investissement...
Ah si, j'ai eu un bug avec le dock qui après avoir quitté Ichat est resté figé durant quelques minutes. Sinon tout semble fonctionner à merveille...


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

Petit avis supplémentaire un peu plus à froid :

- Le correcteur est bien pratique finalement, ça fait un peu bizarre, vous connaissez tous ce moment où on finit de taper une phrase en sachant qu'on a fait une faute au milieu et où on attend de finir de la taper pour corriger, bah on re-lève les yeux et hop la faute n'est plus là, cool. 
Pour les mots où le correcteur fait chier (au hasard, "applis"), il faut faire un clic droit dessus et lui dire de mémoriser l'orthographe.
- Souci sur l'installation d'Xcode pour ma part, si quelqu'un se retrouve dans le même cas : Xcode va attendre que iTunes soit fermé pour compléter l'installation, or même en le fermant, la pop-up est toujours là... il faut lancer le Moniteur d'activité et stopper l'opération iTuneshelper (c'est grave quand même, si ça le fait chez tout le monde).
- Toujours cette disparition du double-tap/glisser qui m'emmerde au plus haut point, mais pourquoi ??
- Les apps plein écran, ça fonctionne bien, seul bémol pour iPhoto, on dirait qu'il n'a pas été fait sur le même modèle que les autres applis ! (Déjà, le bouton pour le passer en plein écran n'est pas à la même place que pour les autres apps)
- Toujours les apps plein écran : en fait c'est un truc qui me paraissait complètement inutile sur la bêta, mais alors finalement, quel bonheur d'avoir Xcode, iTunes et Safari à une gesture d'écart en fullscreen ! Aussi, lorsqu'on quitte une app alors qu'elle est en plein écran, ça le mémorise et elle se remettra en fullscreen lorsqu'on la relance.
- Xcode : Il ont enfin fait un dossier Developer dans le dossier Applications et non plus à la racine du disque, GG les gars il était temps. 
- Plein écran encore : il faut le remarquer, mais le Dock disparaît lorsqu'on passe sur une app plein écran et réapparaît sur le bureau ; c'est très pratique pour les gens comme moi qui aimaient bien avoir le Dock visible sur les spaces pas trop encombrés, mais qui le cachaient pour bénéficier des fenêtres d'applis étirées au max.
- Mission Control : j'aime pas trop le fait que l'OS s'amuse à me réorganiser les spaces, genre me mettre le bureau 2 à droite du bureau 3... mais c'est désactivable.

Voilà, pas trop trop eu le temps de faire joujou avec le reste... ah oui, le mode plein écran sur l'appli Échecs a disparu, il y était dans la DP3 (mais buggé ).

[Edit]
Chauffe aussi beaucoup sur iMac, j'attends de voir sur la longueur car Spotlight fait chier de temps à autres et je suis en train d'updater ma librairie Plex.
Mais bon, j'arrive à entendre les ventilos qui ne descendent pas en dessous de 1400rpm et le GPU est stabilisé à 63°, j'imagine le cauchemar sur un MacBook ; perso, ça m'inquiète un petit peu.
En y réfléchissant, je pense que ça ne va pas s'arranger, je soupçonne les effets graphiques par-ci par-là de tirer sur la carte graphique, les très rares fois où j'ai entendu mon iMac souffler un peu étant après une période de jeu... très mauvais plan si la CG est utilisée en permanence pour avoir du eye candy, aucun Mac n'est fait pour supporter ça sur la longueur, j'espère que je me trompe.

[Re-Edit]
Je me suis effectivement trompé (et j'en suis heureux pour le coup ), en continuant une utilisation normale ça a l'air de s'être stabilisé, ventilo à 900rpm inaudible, donc pas de "forçage" sur le GPU


----------



## Lomitee (21 Juillet 2011)

Védi a dit:


> Je suis complètement dégouté !
> 
> J'ai acheté et téléchargé Mac OS X Lion pour l'installer en lieu et place de mon Snow Leopard actuel.
> Le téléchargement s'est bien passé. Mais au moment de l'installation, mon Mac Pro est resté bloqué sur l'écran "installation" avec le ruban bleu et blanc en bas pendant plus d'1h.
> ...




J'ai exactement le même problème, c'est à s'en tirer les cheveux....  
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution....


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

mmx3 a dit:


> hello,
> 
> Dropbox n'est pas compatible lion ? j'ai plus le menu contextuel sur un fichier public pour obtenir le lien public vers le fichier...



Arf en effet, j'avais pas fais gaffe


----------



## espadrille (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un problème avec Photo Booth depuis mon passage sur Lion.  Au premier lancement, l'application m'indique que le dossier contenant mes photos doit etre supprimé au profit d'une "Photo Booth Library" au même titre qu'iPhoto par exemple.   N'accepte pour pouvoir lancer Photo Booth et toutes mes anciennes photos sont bien présentes dans l'application.  Problème : quand je veux naviguer de gauche à droite entre les photos, Photo Booth crash et quitte à chaque fois   Je ne sais pas si le problème vient d'un bug général de cette nouvelle version de Photo Booth ou du fait du nombre important (environ 500) de photos présentes dans Photo Booth ?  C'est plutôt gênant, si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur   Sinon pour le reste de l'OS je suis totalement satisfait et je n'ai pour le moment rencontré aucun autre bug !


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

gogo07 a dit:


> Avec safari oui, mais pas avec google Chrome (version 12.0.742.122)



pref système => Trackpad => Gestes supplémentaires => Balayer entre pages

Changer (avec 2 doigts) par (avec 2 ou 3 doigts)

Que ça soit avec chrome ou firefox, c'est tout bon 



vampire1976 a dit:


> Une fonction que je  trouve TOUTE BÊTE et qui pourtant est bien utile c'est la fonction de  regrouper les fichiers dans un dossier en sélectionnant cette fonction  avec le menu contextuel (clic droit). Excellente fonction simple mais  très efficace !



Super j'avais même pas fait gaffe 
Et c'est moi ou le couper/coller est enfin généralisé ?


----------



## Tommyboy75 (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello tout le monde !

Installation rapide, sans problème ... enfin .. sauf 1 ! Microsoft Office n'est plus compatible ! Je ne peux plus me servir de WORD ! Que faire ???  Impossible d'ouvrir mes fichiers .doc !
Je ne suis pas un pro alors pardonnez peut être ma naïveté, mais je suis perdu ! 

Merci pour votre aide ! 


Tom


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

Apparemment, sur http://roaringapps.com/ , les Office 2008 et 2011 sont signalés comme ayant des problèmes sur Lion pour les versions actuelles.


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour Office 2011 je ne constate pas de problème.

J'ai ouvert des anciens fichiers doc et ils, j'en ai créer des nouveaux et pas de soucis apparent.

jm


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour Office 2011 je ne constate pas de problème.
> 
> J'ai ouvert des anciens fichiers doc et ils, j'en ai créer des nouveaux et pas de soucis apparent.
> ...



Idem pour moi


----------



## xKwaKx (21 Juillet 2011)

Je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice. 

Pour ma part, téléchargement très rapide, installation nickel. 

Par rapport à l'appréciation de l'OS, je me retrouve personnellement devant une très bonne update, mais rien de transcendant non plus. De très bonnes nouveautés (même des très petites très chouettes  ), mais aussi des changements qui demandent un temps d'adaptation le temps de trouver ses marques. 

*Petite note pour ceux où le Glisser / Déposer avec un doigt ne marche plus* : 

Allez dans ...  Accès universel --> Souris et Trackpad --> Option Trackpad --> Enjoy 

Ps: Voilà ce que je reproche à Apple, ce genre de petites conneries pas logique. Que fait l'option glisser / déposer avec un doigt dans la rubrique "Accès universels" ?? Elle devrait être logiquement avec les autres options du trackpad. Enfin bon :/


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

xKwaKx a dit:


> *Petite note pour ceux où le Glisser / Déposer avec un doigt ne marche plus* :
> 
> Allez dans ...  Accès universel --> Souris et Trackpad --> Option Trackpad --> Enjoy
> 
> Ps: Voilà ce que je reproche à Apple, ce genre de petites conneries pas logique. Que fait l'option glisser / déposer avec un doigt dans la rubrique "Accès universels" ?? Elle devrait être logiquement avec les autres options du trackpad. Enfin bon :/



Je viens de voir ça sur le thread à coté, merci beaucoup !!
Pour l'instant c'était le plus gros défaut que je trouvais à l'OS en matière d'ergonomie  c'est clair qu'Apple abuse sur ce coup, je pense que ça va retrouver sa place dans les préférences du Trackpad comme c'était le cas avant !

Si un modo passe par là, je pense qu'il faudrait lister cette manip dans la FAQ, on était déjà deux à être emmerdés par ça et je pense qu'on est pas les seuls


----------



## adrien001 (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello à tous,

l'installation s'est passé sans problème et l'OS tourne sans souci.
Je trouve Mission Control assez pratique, le plein écran généralement agréable, la prise en main facile.

Seule *la possibilité de passer d'une application pleine écran à l'autre* en glissant 3 doigts vers la gauche ou la droite me laisse perplexe : je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.

D'autant plus qu'*elle prend la main sur la fonction page avant/arrière dans Chrome*, ce qui oblige à pointer en haut de l'écran, attendre que le ruban de menu descende, puis cliquer sur la flèche. Même en désactivant la fonction dans les préférences systèmes, Chrome ne reprend pas la main. Une idée ?


----------



## xKwaKx (21 Juillet 2011)

Rez2a : De rien  

Adrien001 : De toute façon, je pense que plus les jours vont passer, plus les mises à jours seront intéressantes et on atteindra alors un excellent OS. Mais bon, quand je vois le lancement de certains autres OS où le problème ne réside pas dans des petits soucis comme on peut en avoir, mais carrément sur la stabilité complète du système, on peut s'estimer heureux


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

adrien001 a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> l'installation s'est passé sans problème et l'OS tourne sans souci.
> Je trouve Mission Control assez pratique, le plein écran généralement agréable, la prise en main facile.
> ...



Perso je le vois : si tu ne lances que tes applis importantes en fullscreen (au hasard celles pour travailler, genre Pages/Safari/Mail et iTunes si tu bosses en musique ), ça te permet de switcher très rapidement de l'une à l'autre, plus rapide encore que Exposé qui te demande quand même de retrouver la fenêtre de ton appli pour revenir dessus.
J'avais beaucoup de mal avec ce choix ergo quand ils l'ont montré pendant la présentation de Lion aussi, au final à l'usage c'est vraiment très pratique, du coup en pratique au lieu d'avoir 6 spaces différents je ne me retrouve qu'avec 2 bureaux + le reste en plein écran.



> D'autant plus qu'*elle prend la main sur la fonction page avant/arrière dans Chrome*, ce qui oblige à pointer en haut de l'écran, attendre que le ruban de menu descende, puis cliquer sur la flèche. Même en désactivant la fonction dans les préférences systèmes, Chrome ne reprend pas la main. Une idée ?



Pour ça, va dans les préf. système, préf. du Trackpad, Gestes supplémentaires, et passe "Balayer entre les pages" à "Balayer latéralement avec trois doigts" ; par contre, ça te passera les gestures pour Mission Control à quatre doigts du coup.


----------



## Nogemless (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Après qques galères avec le FINDER que j'ai été obligé de relancer.... je me rends compte qu'il m'est impossible de "vérifier" ni "réparer" les permissions de mon DD..... vérifier les autres disques est possible par contre (Macpro)

Un avis ?


----------



## tiddles (21 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à regarder des vidéos sur Safari, que ce soit sur Youtube ou en Streaming (Firefox fonctionne bien).
J'ai réinstallé Flash Player, mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## flo59700 (21 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi tout fonctionne parfaitement, je n'ai pas encore tout exploré mais je suis globalement content de la mise à jour... sauf : 
- L'allumage de l'ordinateur est 2 - 3 fois plus long qu'avant
- L'extinction aussi, 2 fois plus long
- Pendant l'allumage, l'écran est bien blanc avec la pomme, puis devient orangé et enfin j'arrive à l'écran de login
- ça semble rammer un peu plus mais je ne peux pas confirmer ça.

Je tourne sur le (feu) dernier Macbook blanc avec 4go de RAM pour info.


----------



## jcd1984 (21 Juillet 2011)

murphy2021 a dit:


> Sur un macbook pro 13 2011, après passage à Lion, impossible de régler le volume sonore. pourtant les sources d'entrée (sur mic interne) et sortie (HP internes) sont bien sélectionnées. Mais le volume reste définitivement figé à sa valeur avant le passage à Lion. Si quelqu'un a le même soucis ?



Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, et la solution de brancher et débrancher un casque fonctionne mais cela recommence à chaque redémarrage. C'est sur un macbook pro 13 mid2010.


----------



## woashadgva (21 Juillet 2011)

Le pour, ça va vite, j'aime la fonction liste de lecture de safari, le nouveau mail comme l'ipad, launchpad etc.....

par contre, faut se faire au défilement inversé....mais ça viendra par contre, ou est passé exposé ??? c'était vitale pour voire toutes mes pages web ouvertes d'un coup. Avec mission control. ça regroupe par application et donc, on ne voit pas pleinement toutes les pages ouvertes d'une meme applic.  y a t il un truc que je suis pas au courant ? ou la fonction a -t'elle disparu ? thé

PS  ; j'adore les applic plein écran avec le switch a 3 doigts.. Super pratique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Arf en effet, j'avais pas fais gaffe



On ne le répètera jamais assez : avant de vous précipiter pour installer le nouveau félin que la Pomme a lâché dans la nature, vérifiez la compatibilité de vos applications avec la bête (idem pour les pilotes de périphérique).

Ca évite bien des déconvenues.


----------



## ebrucci (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai un mac pro, avec quatre disque dur 

deux pour les fichiers 

un pour chaque systeme 10.6.8 et le nouveau 10.7

Tout fonctionne correctement , sauf qu'il met certainement une mise a jour de la bibliotheque itunes ,  elle était commune pour synchroniser les trois ipads en ma possession horreur cela ne fonctionne plus , j'ai tous perdu mes 600 logiciel pour mes ipad

je suis entrain de pleurer sur mon sort


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Juillet 2011)

au bout de 4 minutes d'utilisation, seul bug repéré, l'inversion de la molette de ma souris kensington bluetooth...
je dois rouler vers le haut pour descendre et inversement, plutôt déconcertant!


----------



## Paul78 (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai installe Lion sur mes 3 machines (iMac i7, mbp 15 i5, et mbp core 2 duo 2008.) plutÃ´t bien le systÃ¨me et trÃ¨s rÃ©actif. Aucun souci d'install.
Par contre Time machine ne fonctionne plus avec mon synology(pfff) et j'ai l'impression que le wifi est moins efficace...?


----------



## tajjorf (21 Juillet 2011)

Installation sur Snow Leopard, MacBookPro 09/2009 : aucun soucis (pas de perte de doc, pas de perte de configuration).

Durée installation : 30-35 min
Téléchargement (connexion 6/8Mo) : 2h


----------



## chris68500 (21 Juillet 2011)

nicolas360 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens d' installer Lion, et j'ai un petit soucis avec ma souris Logitech V470.
> 
> ...



Alors pour la souris j'ai trouvé il faut aller sur la pomme en haut à gauche/préférence système/souris/et décocher sens du défilement naturel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------

par contre j'ai un petit soucis c'est que depuis que j'ai installé lion open office ne marche plus et je ne sais pas quoi utilisé comme autre logiciels 
Merçi d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## tajjorf (21 Juillet 2011)

woashadgva a dit:


> ou est passé exposé ???



Il faut l'activer dans les propriétés du trackpad.


----------



## boss89b (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour adrien 001: Il suffit de mettre en option sur le trackpad 4 doigts pour passer d'une app à l'autre et puis puis passer les pages, tu mets passer avec 2 et 3 doigts. Donc dans safari tu peux passer avec 2 doigts (avec l'effet des pages) et ds chrome ça te permet de faire précédent suivant avec 3 doigts!


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Juillet 2011)

Pas de soucis après ce téléchargement... tout semble rouler. La seule chose que je cherche et de savoir comment imposer une application dans un bureau (spaces). 

Concernant la roulette inversée, qqn l'a dit par ici, on peut revenir à la normal via les prefs système --> Trackpad !


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juillet 2011)

Hier en fin d'après-midi :
Téléchargement environ une heure
Installation : 30 minutes

Pas de problèmes majeurs en ce qui concerne l'OS
Un problème majeur avec une application (correcteur orthographique et grammatical) qui ne fonctionne plus avec Pages, Safari, Mail, TextEdit, etc mais fonctionne avec Word.

Premier backup avec TM commandé manuellement : 8 Go
Autorisations : après deux cycles de réparation avec l'utilitaires de disque, plus de réparation à faire.

Test de performances avec GeekBench et CineBench : pas de changements significatifs

Impression générale : par rapport à 10.6.8, une meilleure réactivité sensible dans certaines circonstances, par exemple, lancement de Pages plus rapide, et ouverture de documents Pages plus rapide. Même chose avec Safari, plus rapide par lui-même. Pareil avec Excel, mais moins prononcé. Pas de changement pour PS CS4.


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour imposé une appli a un bureau il suffit d'ouvrir cette appli, d'ouvrir mission control et en haut a droite tu as un plus.

Tu clique dessus et tu fais glisser ton appli dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------

Es ce que quelqu'un a essayé le Patch TRIM Enabler sous LION ?


----------



## DEFENDER_130 (21 Juillet 2011)

vann a dit:


> J'ai eu le problème car j'avais créé des alias dans le dossier applications (ex: création d'un dossier "ilife" dans application qui contenait des alias pour ilife, comme ça je pouvais mettre le dossier dans le dock.)
> 
> Sinon Lion est vraiment sympa a utiliser. Plein écran est vraiment pas mal, surtout pour Safari. Le multi-touch est vraiment bien intégré. Même la magic mouse trouve un second souffle.



... le problème est résolu, j'avais moi aussi dans le dossier Applications des dossiers installés ensuite dans le dock et contenant les alias de ces applications. Tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
Merci Yann

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Es ce que quelqu'un a essayé le Patch TRIM Enabler sous LION ?



Ouaip, j'ai testé  et ça semble marcher 

Ne pas oublier de faire un backup avant quand même ^^


----------



## pickwick (21 Juillet 2011)

adrien001 a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> l'installation s'est passé sans problème et l'OS tourne sans souci.
> Je trouve Mission Control assez pratique, le plein écran généralement agréable, la prise en main facile.
> ...



Je trouve quant à moi cela très bien pensé, il faut simplement cliquer sur le bureau sur lequel o se trouve pour par exemple sur safari ou chrome remonter ou descendre dans l historique. i on ne clique pas sur un des bureaux, le geste fera passer d un bureau à l autre. 
un conseil : tester les manipulations pendant une heure le temps d acquérir des repères et des réflexes et tout ira bien.
moi je suis ravi !!


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Un problème majeur avec une application (correcteur orthographique et grammatical) qui ne fonctionne plus avec Pages, Safari, Mail, TextEdit, etc mais fonctionne avec Word.
> .



Antitode ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

@ Letabilis Merci pour ta réponse je vais essayé.

Pour l'appli antidote aucun soucis.


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour l'appli antidote aucun soucis.






Il ne me reste plus qu'un bon retour avec Aperture 3 pour installer Lion sur mon Imac (le MBpro attendra un peu ).


----------



## dipching (21 Juillet 2011)

Après installation Lion tout va bien ...

Evidemment comme prévu, les applis tournant sous Rosetta deviennent inutilisables comme l'excellent NVU, asticones et Tri Catalog ...

Mais mon problème c'est mail 5 .... bien qu'il ait récupéré toutes les données précédentes, plus moyen de relever mes mails de chez Scarlet (amis belges manisfestez-vous si vous êtes dans le même cas) .... et rien n'y fait même pas le changement de réglages du serveur ... impossible .... *votre serveur Scarlet ne gère pas l'authentification Mot de passe* .... avec ou sans SSL ... bref .... j'installe Thunderbird et là tout de suite avec les mêmes réglages, relevé de mail ...
Faudra que qqu'un m'explique car j'ai même tenté une instal propre; même résultat, rien n'y fait ... pourtant mes boîtes gmail, hotmail et dipching.com fonctionnent à merveille.

A bon entendeur salut !


----------



## Baptistedu12 (21 Juillet 2011)

Le défilement avec la Magic mouse est inversé la durée de téléchargement a été de 12H à 96Ko/s beaucoup plus fluide que SL. Dashboard optimisé avec la souris ( glisser deux doigts vers l droite et sa s'ouvre ) Aussi sur safari pour faire précédent ou suivant glisser un doigt vers droite ou gauche.


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous !
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout ce fil... désolé.
J'ai installé Lion ce matin.
Il a redémarré et je constate plusieurs choses :
  - mon MBP branché sur le Magsafe ne se recharge pas alors que le niveau est à 96%... le Magsafe reste vert...
  - Mail ne se lance plus... on me signale une erreur...

Cela est-il dû au réindexage ???


----------



## firstimac (21 Juillet 2011)

On parlent beaucoup de osx lion sur ce forum, sa sortie ce precise mais est-ce vraiment indispensable, et quel interet, pour quelqu'un comme moi dont le principal but de l'ordinateur est la photo la musique, internet. Question bete pour les pros du mac, mais bon j'aimerais savoir merci


----------



## manustyle (21 Juillet 2011)

Je suis en train de DL Lion, mais ou voit-on ou on en est du DL, rien n'indique la vitesse de download ? pas normal !

merci


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

La vitesse de dl n'apparait pas dans le mac app store.

Tu as juste le temps restant, pour savoir a peu près ta vitesse y faut une appli comme istat pro ou istat menu par exemple


----------



## manustyle (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> La vitesse de dl n'apparait pas dans le mac app store.
> 
> Tu as juste le temps restant, pour savoir a peu près ta vitesse y faut une appli comme istat pro ou istat menu par exemple




J'ai mis istats, mais ca va beaucoup trop lentement, 200 Ko/s, vais en avoir pour la nuit des temps !


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> @ Rez2a
> 
> Si je peut te rassurer, moi j'ai mis 5 h 40 a le télécharger.
> 
> ...




Voila pour moi ce que ça était hier.

La patience a beaucoup plus de pouvoir que la force.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (21 Juillet 2011)

Alors, après une première partie de nuit, les constats sont (j'avais déjà fais un premier post hier soir) :

- Toujours pas la possibilité de voir le contenu de mon disque interne/externe depuis mon boîtier multimedia branché au réseau (WDTV Live), j'ai une erreur d'accès au réseau depuis l'installation de Lion?

- J'ai beau avoir décoché l'organisation automatique de Mission Control, je ne comprends pas comment l'organiser moi-même... Là je me retrouve avec Chrome sur la page 2, iPhoto sur la page 3, Mail sur la page 4 et iTunes sur la page 5.... Quelqu'un saurait me dire comment organiser moi-même l'ordre des pages ?

Merkiiiiiii


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Je suis dans la même situation que toi.

une vrais Merde ce mission control


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout ce fil... désolé.
> J'ai installé Lion ce matin.
> Il a redémarré et je constate plusieurs choses :
> ...


 

UP...


----------



## Cleveland (21 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un a essayé Lion sur un Core2Duo 2.26 Ghz 2 GO ?


----------



## manustyle (21 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce qu'on peut interrompre le DL et reprendre plus tard ?


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un gros problème ... En fait, quand je pointe et clique sur une fenètre, ou un bouton, il se désactive dans la seconde suivante, ce qui fait que je ne peux rien faire !
Avez vous aussi ce problème ?
J'ai chercher partout, je ne vois pas de paramètre pour ce "gros soucis"


----------



## skaine (21 Juillet 2011)

skaine a dit:


> moi j'ai un bug sous safari,je quitte safari,  quand je relance safari il me lance les dernières pages sur lesquelles j'étais ouvert ...
> 
> pourtant les options d'ouvertue d'une page sont bien mises sur : page d'accueil
> 
> et je n'avais pas ce bug sous snow leopard hier ...



up


----------



## chris68500 (21 Juillet 2011)

Je m'aperçois que j'ai des déconnexions intempestives , avez vous eut la même chose?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> UP...



Rien a voir avec l'indexation de spotlight.

Celui ci est indépendant des autres taches ( forte heureusement )

Pour la charge, c'est normale la batterie peut indiquer une charge complète entre 95 et 100 %.

Ce pourcentage est juste une indications assez vague.

Pour retrouvé tes 100 % tu peut débrancher ton secteur laisser vider ta batterie 15 min par exemple puis rebranché et la normalement ça devrai monté a 100 %


----------



## UnAm (21 Juillet 2011)

skaine a dit:


> up



Normal, c'est "autosave"... pour "vraiment" quitter une application, faut faire alt+cmd+q
Si tu fais que cmd+q, ça quitte l'appli, mais il la relancera dans le même état où tu l'as laissé.

_ceci est une Révolution_


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Rien a voir avec l'indexation de spotlight.
> 
> Celui ci est indépendant des autres taches ( forte heureusement )
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour ta réponse !!! 
Et pour Mail, tu as une idée ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

manustyle a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut interrompre le DL et reprendre plus tard ?



Normalement oui. Par contre je sais pas si on peut quitter le MAP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !!!
> Et pour Mail, tu as une idée ?



Pour ton soucis de mail ça m'a l'air déjà plus compliqué.

Mail c'est-il déja ouvert une fois sous Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

installe sur MBA 2010 et MBP 13 2010
pas de gros problèmes a signaler pour le moment
le defilement inverse est curieux
seul Time capsule s est affolée , habitant en Thailande l heure s est installe par défaut année 2554
calendrier Bouddhiste :rose:
réglage dans la foulée et ça roule
a suivre


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

alan63 a dit:


> installe sur MBA 2010 et MBP 13 2010
> pas de gros problème a signaler pour le moment
> le defilement inverse est curieux
> seul Time capsule s est affolée , habitant en Thailande l heure s est installe par défaut année 2554
> ...



2554 ça c'est de la Time Machine, Mc Fly sort de ce corp 

Pour le défilement naturel, c'est clair c'est assez bizarre, moi je suis revenu au mode normale.

sur un iphone c'est assez intuitif mais sur un mac j'arrive pas a m'y faire


----------



## novemberechooscar (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon j'ai fais une installation par dessus snow leopard et je le trouve long au démarrage 57 secondes contre 35 avant pour snowleopard j'ai un peu l'impression de relancer mon vieux pc... Autre chose un petit problème avec le magic trackpad je peux pas lancer le mission control avec car ça sélectionne toute la page un peu comme si je maintenait le clic gauche et que je selectionne. Bilan ça rame et ça bug chez moi ( j'ai pourtant le dernier MBP 2,3Ghz et 8Go de Ram)


----------



## skaine (21 Juillet 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Normal, c'est "autosave"... pour "vraiment" quitter une application, faut faire alt+cmd+q
> Si tu fais que cmd+q, ça quitte l'appli, mais il la relancera dans le même état où tu l'as laissé.
> 
> _ceci est une Révolution_



lol c'est une blague ?

je trouve ca pas top, je vais voir si y'a moyen de virer ca pour certaine application ... parce que c'est vraiment pas pratique :s


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon j'ai fais une installation par dessus snow leopard et je le trouve long au démarrage 57 secondes contre 35 avant pour snowleopard j'ai un peu l'impression de relancer mon vieux pc... Autre chose un petit problème avec le magic trackpad je peux pas lancer le mission control avec car ça sélectionne toute la page un peu comme si je maintenait le clique gauche et que je selectionne. Bilan ça rame et ça bug chez moi ( j'ai pourtant le dernier MBP 2,3Ghz et 8Go de Ram)



Les premiers rédémarrage sont long. Cela est du a l'organisation des fichier caches effectué en taches de fonds.

Pour le magic trackpad je n'en ai pas mais vas faire un tours dans les préf, tu devrai trouver ton bonheur.

Le trackpad de mon Macbook Pro active mission controle lorsque je fait glisser 4 doigt vers le haut.


----------



## BS0D (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi installation OK, rien de plus facile. Encore signé apple bien sûr, confort sans prise de tete. 

Pour l'instant les soit disant nouvelles fonctions "révolutionnaires" j'en vois pas trop la couleur, c'est carrément un Snow Leopard avec quelques petites différences graphiques et quelques animations en plus. Pas les meilleures améliorations graphiques du monde au demeurant, l'interface est vachement plus maussade, grise, et ça manque de couleurs.

C'est pas plus rapide qu'avant, voire le contraire. Je me demande d'où ils nous ont pondu ce sens de défilement bizarre et contre-nature, heureusement qu'on peut le changer par défaut. 

Voilà, pas de grand changement révolutionnaire pour le moment, ça se révèlera peut etre (je l'espère) quand je ferai mes geekeries qui exigent un peu plus du système...


----------



## moutonjr (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour!
Je vais essayer d'être synthétique :

Présentation : J'ai envie de dire super, le plein écran change tout et pas mal de petites attention pour rendre cet OS proche d'iOS vraiment cool, bravo.

Accessibilité : moyen quand même : sur Safari, 3 et 4 doigts font la même chose ce qui est triste pour les habitudes. J'ai perso viré direct le mode "naturel" de scroll juste horrible ( on est pas sur iPad.)

Autre chagrin : Ne pas mettre la barre de signets en plein écran, je naviguais bien avec elle.
LaunchPad : hmmm... suis-je le seul à ne pas trouver les préférences à cette App? par exemple grossir les icônes (je préfèrerais perse, sinon je me cantonnerai au dossier Applications sur le Dock

Général : il manque des prefs pour un peu tout, si bien qu'on se sent pieds et poings liés à ces nouvelles fonctionnalités..


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Ah bon ta pas la barre des signets quand tes en mode plein écran.

Pourtant moi je l'ai bien


----------



## ivoyger (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai un ptit problème avec iTunes : depuis que je suis passé au 10.4, le raccourci Pomme + M ça mets iTunes en mode "Mini-lecteur" ! 

Avant ça me le réduisait dans le Dock et j'aimerai bien que ça revienne comme cela ! Une idée ?

Sinon le Lion tourne super bien, plus fluide que sous SL je trouve ! 2-3 ptit beug par-ci par-là, par contre au démarrage il est bien plus long, près d'une minute pour arriver à la page de login alors qu'avant en 35s c'était bon !


----------



## gogo07 (21 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> pref système => Trackpad => Gestes supplémentaires => Balayer entre pages
> 
> Changer (avec 2 doigts) par (avec 2 ou 3 doigts)
> 
> Que ça soit avec chrome ou firefox, c'est tout bon


Merci, ça fonctionne maintenant


----------



## novemberechooscar (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Les premiers rédémarrage sont long. Cela est du a l'organisation des fichier caches effectué en taches de fonds.
> 
> Pour le magic trackpad je n'en ai pas mais vas faire un tours dans les préf, tu devrai trouver ton bonheur.
> 
> Le trackpad de mon Macbook Pro active mission controle lorsque je fait glisser 4 doigt vers le haut.



Bon c'est bon j'ai du rebidouiller les préférences pour le trackpad, il va falloir s'habituer à tous ces gestes lol j'espère que l'ordi redémarrera plus vite ensuite


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

ivoyger a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai un ptit problème avec iTunes : depuis que je suis passé au 10.4, le raccourci Pomme + M ça mets iTunes en mode "Mini-lecteur" !
> 
> Avant ça me le réduisait dans le Dock et j'aimerai bien que ça revienne comme cela ! Une idée ?
> 
> Sinon le Lion tourne super bien, plus fluide que sous SL je trouve ! 2-3 ptit beug par-ci par-là, par contre au démarrage il est bien plus long, près d'une minute pour arriver à la page de login alors qu'avant en 35s c'était bon !



Actuellement pour réduire ces Pomme + H,


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Normalement oui. Par contre je sais pas si on peut quitter le MAP.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Non non !
Il ne s'est pas ouvert du tout...
Mais j'attends que le réindexage soit terminé... et je vais redémarrer ce midi.
:sleep:


----------



## xilali (21 Juillet 2011)

Depuis que je suis passé à Lion, il n'y a plus aucun artwork sur les musiques (.m4a achetées sur iTunes) 

Je viens d'en acheté une il y a à peine une seconde, et l'artwork n'apparait que dans iTunes, plus dans le Finder.

J'avais pris l'habitude sous snow leopard de reconnaitre un application à son icône, une musique à son artwork, une photo à son aperçu.

Quelqu'un n'a pas une solution ou une idée?


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

le précédent/suivant (pour naviguer dans safari et le finder) à trois doigts a t-il été remplacé ou supprimé sans alternative? 
merci d'avance


----------



## moutonjr (21 Juillet 2011)

moutonjr a dit:


> Autre chagrin : Ne pas mettre la barre de signets en plein écran, je naviguais bien avec elle.


Je retire : Préférences > tout y est!


----------



## ivoyger (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Actuellement pour réduire ces Pomme + H,



C'est déjà une piste, merci !

Mais ce que je voudrais vraiment c'est retrouver mon Pomme + M *pour réduire dans le Dock* !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

À lire les premières réactions, je me rends compte que cette version 10.7.0 paraît bien finalisée, ce qui n'a pas toujours été le cas par le passé, notamment avec Leopard.
Du coup j'ai téléchargé Lion durant la nuit - à la campagne, ce n'est pas comme à la ville, et c'est encore en bas débit.
L'ordinateur en question est un MacBook Pro de fin 2008 donc en Intel 2 Core Duo avec 4Go de RAM et équipé d'un SSD Apple de 128 Go
Je ne fais pas de "clean install" comme je n'en ai jamais fait en plus de 20 ans d'Apple
Avant d'installer, j'ai récupéré l'installateur et je l'ai gravé sur une clé USB.
(clic droit sur le dossier d'installation de Lion dans le dossier Application, afficher le paquet, puis ouvrir Contents/ShardSupport pour rapatrier InstallESD.dmg dans l'utilitaire de disque pour le copier sur un clé USB avec une partition GUID taille 3,74 Go) au cas où.
Une fois que c'est fait, on peut procéder à l'installation qui a été réalisé en une quinzaine de minutes.
Un redémarrage plus tard, réparation des autorisations et découverte de Lion.

1) Dans le dossier Applications, certaines sont en double, j'ai supprimé les anciennes versions sans problème grâce à AppCleaner (en vérifiant évidemment ce que je supprime précisément, à manier donc avec précaution)
2) Toutes les applications professionnelles: Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Keynote, Photoshop, InDesign
fonctionnent sans aucun souci
3) Mail est bien malgré plusieurs dizaines de milliers de messages, tout a été très correctement repris
4) Mission Control, à voir à l'usage
5) LaunchPad est une daube, je ne l'utiliserai pas
6) iCal est hideux, mais je m'en moque, je me sers depuis très longtemps de BusyCal parfaitement compatible
7) L'agenda est d'une esthétique discutable, et beaucoup plus lent, c'est gênant
8) J'apprécie le plein écran avec Safari et Mail
9) Les nouvelles "gestures" : il va falloir s'y habitué, mais je suis confiant disposant d'un trackpad qui là, pour le coup me semble indispensable.
10) Évidemment, les ventilateurs tournent à fond le temps de l'indexation de Spotlight, rien d'anormal donc, CPU à 84°
11) Occupation mémoire en très nette hausse par rapport à SL
12) Impossible d'imprimer pour le moment (Lexmark X543), mais c'était déjà le cas avec la 10.6.8 sauf à réinstaller le pilote avant chaque impression
13) La correction automatique lors de la saisie est bien vue une fois qu'on a compris comment cela marche.
14) Pas eu le temps de voir le reste, mon jardin m'attend.


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Personne n'a aparemment mon problème...  Je suis désespéré...  
Et je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire avec ce maudit Lion !


J'ai un gros problème ... En fait, quand je pointe et clique sur une fenètre, ou un bouton, il se désactive dans la seconde suivante, ce qui fait que je ne peux rien faire !
Avez vous aussi ce problème ?
J'ai chercher partout, je ne vois pas de paramètre pour ce "gros soucis"


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Juillet 2011)

Equipé d'un MBP 2,53 GHz - 8 Giga de RAM - SSD Crucial 128 Giga

Passage du 10.6.8 à 10.7 .. LION !

J'ai préparé mon environnement depuis déjà les deux dernières semaines soit :

- Passage de 4 Giga à 8 en 1333 Mhz
- MAJ en 10.6.8 et MAJ à suivre de dernières minutes
- Démontage complet du MBP et passage au Compresseur de tous les composant (si c'est possible !!)
- TRIM activé
- Suppressions applications inutiles et ttes celles pas 64 Bits sauf compatibilité
- effacement espace libre du SSD

Constat des gains au Boot :

< au 10.6.8 et HD et idem avec install du SSD au début : 1 mn au boot :sleep:
10.6.8 et SSD : 11 secondes au boot
10.7 : 4 secondes au boot 

Ma machine étant pas considéré clean mais le plus propre possible, j'ai réalisé l'install direct Lion sans filet.. en sachant que j'avais mon carnet d'adresse pleins de contact et groupe.. quelques données sensibles éparpillées mais sauvegardées biensur..

J'adore la nouvelle interface de Mail malgré que ce soit un poil perturbant mais on shabitue très vite,
Idem pour la partie Carnet d'adresse qui avait vraiment besoin d'une MAJ 
J'ai joué avec LaunchPad et Mission Control mais c'est marrant je suis encore attaché à mes automatismes d'avant.. donc pour l'instant c'est plus un gadget mode iPhone qu'un intérêt majeur..
Testé FaceTime que je ne connaissais pas
Enorme la nouvelle utilisation du TrackPad.. on connaissait déjà mais là.. va falloir faire attention qd on parle aux potos qd j'ai pas mon MBP je risque de faire des gestes bizarre avec ma main.. seul un Apple Maniac pourra comprendre 
Hâte de Tester AirDrop.. Ouf MBP Late 2008 Compatible  !!
Aperçu comme TextEdit.. excellent mais pas encore testé finement

En clair pour l'instant, la MAJ s'est vraiment bien passée, et l'exploitation d'un MBP ancien de presque 3 ans devient une machine toute neuve avec des perspectives interessantes en Full 64 Bits.

Apple peut être fier de conserver ses clients actuels et j'espère pouvoir investir en fin d'année sur du Quad Core et iPhone 5 et joué en pleine interactivité mode 10.7 et iOS5 

A vous,
++
Jag


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Je résume pour que tu confirme si j'ai oui ou non compris ton soucis.

Dans  tu clique sur un éléments ( exemple bouton précèdent dans safari ) celui-ci disparait et tu ne peut plus utilisez ce bouton.


----------



## EScTB (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part:

Installation: Aucun souci, d'une simplicité incroyable. J'ai quand même graver l'image sur cd au cas ou.

Premier démarrage tout est reconnu carte son et co bref rien a dire.

A l'utilisation tout est fluide, réactif (MBP 13" 2011) bref ça en jette.
Mission control est pratique,  les app plein écran sont un vrai bonheur pour mon petit écran, launchpad... bof. C'est surtout pour impressionner (regarde mon giga ipad ^^)

Au niveau des programmes je n'utilise rien de spécial. Live fonctionne parfaitement tout comme la suite office bref je suis content.

Au niveau des petit bug de jeunesse:
-Itunes en plein écran ne se met pas totalement en plein écran... En effet il laisse un espace grisé sur un des coté correspondant a l'emplacement du dock.. Il faut masquer le dock pour pouvoir profiter du plein écran complet.
-Une icone de space qui traine dans un des menu

Bon ça reste un système mature vu son jeune âge 

Ha juste un "gros" souci.. Pas moyen de lire mes video flash alors que perian est installé... Je vais devoir me mettre a VLC...


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Il ne disparait pas, il se désactive... Et cela n'importe ou sur les programmes ou fenetres...  Ce qui fait que je n'arrive pas a cliquer ou selectionner dans un menu .





supergrec a dit:


> Je résume pour que tu confirme si j'ai oui ou non compris ton soucis.
> 
> Dans  tu clique sur un éléments ( exemple bouton précèdent dans safari ) celui-ci disparait et tu ne peut plus utilisez ce bouton.


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Ah oui problème très gênant.

Comme ce système n'est pas encore parfaitement maitrisé, je ne peut que te conseiller si tu as créer un DVD bootable LION de faire une installation propre.


----------



## tiddles (21 Juillet 2011)

tiddles a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive pas à regarder des vidéos sur Safari, que ce soit sur Youtube ou en Streaming (Firefox fonctionne bien).
> J'ai réinstallé Flash Player, mais rien n'y fait...



bump


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Je l'ai déja reinstallé , je l,avais mis sur une clé usb, et le problème est resté !







supergrec a dit:


> Ah oui problème très gênant.
> 
> Comme ce système n'est pas encore parfaitement maitrisé, je ne peut que te conseiller si tu as créer un DVD bootable LION de faire une installation propre.


----------



## jeanlo123 (21 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir lu tout les posts, je me dis qu'il est urgent d'attendre...


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Et personne d'autre n'a ce problème de Mail qui ne veut plus s'ouvrir...


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Si moi je l,avais, jai fais une verification avec utilitaire disque pour remettre les autorisations a jour... Et ca a remarché.





scaryfan a dit:


> Et personne d'autre n'a ce problème de Mail qui ne veut plus s'ouvrir...


----------



## gerfo (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part tout s'est bien passé.
Par contre quelques petites deceptions :
- PAs d'amélioration du système de signature (pas possible d'éditer une signature HTML sans bidouiller)
- Dommage que le système de dossiers de mails n'ai pas basculé vers un système de tags comme sous gmail ou iphoto par exemple.
- Toujours pas possible d'afficher le numéro des semaines dans ical
- C'est moi ou la possibilité de créer une tâche a partir d'un mail a disparu ??

Pour le reste c'est que du bonheur, le launchpad est très pratique, tout comme le mission controle.
Les discussion sous mail bien plus simple à suivre.

Bref globalement assez content


----------



## tiddles (21 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Et personne d'autre n'a ce problème de Mail qui ne veut plus s'ouvrir...



si moi
il suffit de supprimer Mail du Dock et ouvrir la nouvelle application que tu peux trouver dans LaunchPad


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> 12) Impossible d'imprimer pour le moment (Lexmark X543), mais c'était déjà le cas avec la 10.6.8 sauf à réinstaller le pilote avant chaque impression



Bonjour,

Tu es connecté en USB à ton imprimante ?


----------



## lulu2312 (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Je fais partie des nombreuses personnes qui ont téléchargé Lion hier.

J'ai un gros souci d'accents depuis que je suis sur Lion avec TOUS les programmes système (Mail, iCal, textEdit). Par contre sur les autres programmes (Firefox, Word etc...) aucun souci d'accents !

Le plus bizarre c'est que sur iCal les accents s'affichent correctement lors de la saisie mais une fois l'événement crée, si le titre comporte des accents, ils ne sont pas affichés correctement...

Bref une image vaut mieux que du bla bla...






Est-ce que d'autres sont dans le même cas ? ça serait vraiment sympa d'avoir des retours d'autres utilisateurs ? Bug ? Mauvaise config ?


----------



## mim1987 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour!
Pas de problème pour le téléchargement, si ce n'est la lenteur... (4h) A l'utilisation tout va bien, sauf que je n'arrive plus à synchroniser mon iPhone qui est sous iOS 5 beta 3.
J'ai un message d'erreur me disant qu'il me faut iTunes 10.5 ou plus... sauf que c'est la version 10.5 qui est installée . 
Quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci!


----------



## maro20 (21 Juillet 2011)

sinn pour adobe reader ca marche sur lion ?


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

En tous cas, ça donne nettement l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup moins de problème chez ceux qui ont fait une clean install


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

maro20 a dit:


> sinn pour adobe reader ca marche sur lion ?




Non chez moi aucun soft Adobe ne marche !


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Juillet 2011)

Quant à moi c'est d'une lenteur sans nom. Pourtant j'ai macbook pro 2010 4 GO RAM.
Il faut dire que j'ai installé mac lion server. Qui, pour le moment ne me sert à rien. J'attends toujours de pouvoir configurer ma time capsule comme serveur. Si c'est pour faire de mon macbook pro un serveur et d'avoir mon ordi allumé 24/24 j'en vois pas l'intérêt.

Vous avez des lenteurs et des freeze comme moi quand notamment la time capsule se mets en route ?
Voir même en navigant sur safari. C'est hallucinant.

Niveau application final cut X. C'est encore pire. C'est ça le 64 BIT ? 
Et bé. J'aurais mieux fait de rester sur OS 10.6


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

Marcquis59 a dit:


> Non chez moi aucun soft Adobe ne marche !



Bah chez moi reader et photoshop marchent très bien


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

tiddles a dit:


> si moi
> il suffit de supprimer Mail du Dock et ouvrir la nouvelle application que tu peux trouver dans LaunchPad


 
OK merci !
Je vais faire cela ce soir... (pas le temps ce midi).

Question : pourquoi lors de l'installation, ce genre de manip' ne se fait-elle pas automatiquement ???

Et pourquoi l'indexage ne s'est-il pas fait également... car finalement, cet indexage ralentit pas mal le Mac...


----------



## maro20 (21 Juillet 2011)

bizzzzzar adobe reader marche pas chez Marcquis59 et marche chez Letabilis !?!
tes sur Lion ?


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben j'ai eu ma réponse sur le forum de Western Digital...... Et j'suis pas super heureux de la réponse malheureusement......



> Yes, Apple has broken SMB sharing in OSX Lion for many devices that use SAMBA. Just Google around and you will find it is not just the WDTV Live products affected.



:modo:

Par contre je suis vraiment super satisfait des changements dans Mail et iTunes, notamment pour les affichages de bibliothèques volumineuses, et coverflow !


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Ca y est ca marche, toute la suite Adobe egalement...
J,avais une incompatibilité avec Hyperspaces que j'avais gardé de snow lepopard...






maro20 a dit:


> bizzzzzar adobe reader marche pas chez Marcquis59 et marche chez Letabilis !?!
> tes sur Lion ?


----------



## BS0D (21 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Quant à moi c'est d'une lenteur sans nom. Pourtant j'ai macbook pro 2010 4 GO RAM.
> Il faut dire que j'ai installé mac lion server. Qui, pour le moment ne me sert à rien. J'attends toujours de pouvoir configurer ma time capsule comme serveur. Si c'est pour faire de mon macbook pro un serveur et d'avoir mon ordi allumé 24/24 j'en vois pas l'intérêt.
> 
> Vous avez des lenteurs et des freeze comme moi quand notamment la time capsule se mets en route ?
> ...



Moi aussi ça commence les lenteurs... et ça me gave déjà. Pourtant l'indexation spotlight et toutes ces conneries sont déjà finies depuis hier.

Si d'ici demain c'est pas mieux, je vire cette blague de màj et je remets Snow Leo vu que j'ai une sauvegarde time machine. Avec Snow Leo j'étais tranquille, ça fonctionnait au mieux, et avec une rapidité à toute épreuve même si j'ai un MBP de 2008... 
Là je commence à sentir la déception. Seul gros bon point pour le moment à mon gout, c'est la nouvelle version de *Mail.app* qui déchire par rapport à celle d'avant (me donne presque envie de foutre _*Sparrow*_ à la canche!).


----------



## maro20 (21 Juillet 2011)

@Marcquis59:
dis moi comt tu as fais


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Quand à moi, pas de problème de lenteur et autres.

Le seul point négatif c'est que le Nas qui ne fonctionne pas correctement.
Il ne fonctionne pas avec Lion et le système de fichiers APPLE.
Il faut se connecter avec samba et le faire à chaque redémarrage du Mac.

Comme il y a 3 mac dans la famille et qu'ils ont leurs fichiers sur le NAS !

Si je n'ai pas de solution rapidement, retour à Snow Leopard.

jm


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Juillet 2011)

De nouveau constaté. En regardant des vidéos flashs via safari. L'ordi fait l'aspirateur et monte en température. 
Truc de ouf.
Et alors le pire c'est Safari avec les pages internet qui ne s'affichent pas.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (21 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut se connecter avec samba et le faire à chaque redémarrage du Mac.
> jm



Heu..... Tu fais ça comment ?? Parce que hier j'ai dû copier les vidéos que ma femme voulait voir sur un disque externe et le connecter en USB à mon boîtier Multimedia... (WDTV)

Donc même si je dois bidouiller pour y arriver, je suis preneur !


----------



## Marcquis59 (21 Juillet 2011)

maro20 a dit:


> @Marcquis59:
> dis moi comt tu as fais




J'ai la suite 5.1 et ca marche
J'ai enlevé un par un les anciens utilitaires pour trouver lequel perturbait...
Et pour moi c'etait Hyperspaces, et cela avait une incidences sur tout tout tout...
Impressionnant, j'ai mis des heures pour trouver


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Quant à moi c'est d'une lenteur sans nom. Pourtant j'ai macbook pro 2010 4 GO RAM.
> Il faut dire que j'ai installé mac lion server. Qui, pour le moment ne me sert à rien. J'attends toujours de pouvoir configurer ma time capsule comme serveur. Si c'est pour faire de mon macbook pro un serveur et d'avoir mon ordi allumé 24/24 j'en vois pas l'intérêt.
> 
> Vous avez des lenteurs et des freeze comme moi quand notamment la time capsule se mets en route ?
> ...




Pourtant ma machine est plus ancienne que la tienne et..



Equipé d'un MBP 2,53 GHz - 8 Giga de RAM - SSD Crucial 128 Giga

Passage du 10.6.8 à 10.7 .. LION !

J'ai préparé mon environnement depuis déjà les deux dernières semaines soit :

- Passage de 4 Giga à 8 en 1333 Mhz
- MAJ en 10.6.8 et MAJ à suivre de dernières minutes
- Démontage complet du MBP et passage au Compresseur de tous les composant (si c'est possible !!)
- TRIM activé
- Suppressions applications inutiles et ttes celles pas 64 Bits sauf compatibilité
- effacement espace libre du SSD

Constat des gains au Boot :

< au 10.6.8 et HD et idem avec install du SSD au début : 1 mn au boot :sleep:
10.6.8 et SSD : 11 secondes au boot
10.7 : 4 secondes au boot 

Ma machine étant pas considéré clean mais le plus propre possible, j'ai  réalisé l'install direct Lion sans filet.. en sachant que j'avais mon  carnet d'adresse pleins de contact et groupe.. quelques données  sensibles éparpillées mais sauvegardées biensur..

J'adore la nouvelle interface de Mail malgré que ce soit un poil perturbant mais on shabitue très vite,
Idem pour la partie Carnet d'adresse qui avait vraiment besoin d'une MAJ 
J'ai joué avec LaunchPad et Mission Control mais c'est marrant je suis  encore attaché à mes automatismes d'avant.. donc pour l'instant c'est  plus un gadget mode iPhone qu'un intérêt majeur..
Testé FaceTime que je ne connaissais pas
Enorme la nouvelle utilisation du TrackPad.. on connaissait déjà mais  là.. va falloir faire attention qd on parle aux potos qd j'ai pas mon  MBP je risque de faire des gestes bizarre avec ma main.. seul un Apple  Maniac pourra comprendre 
Hâte de Tester AirDrop.. Ouf MBP Late 2008 Compatible  !!
Aperçu comme TextEdit.. excellent mais pas encore testé finement

En clair pour l'instant, la MAJ s'est vraiment bien passée, et  l'exploitation d'un MBP ancien de presque 3 ans devient une machine  toute neuve avec des perspectives interessantes en Full 64 Bits.

Apple peut être fier de conserver ses clients actuels et j'espère  pouvoir investir en fin d'année sur du Quad Core et iPhone 5 et joué en  pleine interactivité mode 10.7 et iOS5 

========================================================

Quel est vraiment l'intérêt d'un OS X sever sur le MBP ?? sur une autre machine oui mais j'vois pas vraiment l'intérêt sur le MBP..

par contre 8 Giga de RAM et un SSD 

en tout cas aucun pb  de lenteur au contraire.. on décuple les forces du processeur Core2DUO en 64Bits


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Juillet 2011)

On ne dois pas avoir les même compétence en mac. 
J'attends des mises à jours pour régler les problèmes d'aspirateur et les problèmes de lenteur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi aussi ça commence les lenteurs... et ça me gave déjà. Pourtant l'indexation spotlight et toutes ces conneries sont déjà finies depuis hier.


Idem pour moi ... iMac 2.4 Intel core 2 duo 3Gb RAM ... j'ai viré Lion et suis retourné sur SL...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi ... iMac 2.4 Intel core 2 duo 3Gb RAM ... j'ai viré Lion et suis retourné sur SL...


+ 1 

En sachant que contrairement à bon nombre d'abrutis tu t'étais préservé un retour vers Snow Leopard via un clone ou autre


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Constat des gains au Boot :
> 
> < au 10.6.8 et HD et idem avec install du SSD au début : 1 mn au boot :sleep:
> 10.6.8 et SSD : 11 secondes au boot
> 10.7 : 4 secondes au boot



4 secondes au boot, je demande a voir ça. Et même 11 seconde je demande a voir.

A quel moment met tu ton chrono en marche ?


----------



## Fìx (21 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> + 1
> 
> En sachant que contrairement à bon nombre d'abrutis tu t'étais préservé un retour vers Snow Leopard via un clone ou autre



En tout cas j'remercie grandement tous ces gentils aventuriers qui m'auront permis d'éviter de tenter l'expérience, et les déconvenues qui vont avec, moi même!!  

En gros, si j'comprend bien, faudra attendre encore une X.7.6 pour avoir un OS à peu près stable quoi.... Ça commence à devenir une habitude avec Apple...... :sleep:


Par contre, si Mail a vraiment évolué, j'suis déçu de pas pouvoir en profiter.... 


J'imagine qu'il est indissociable à X.7 et qu'on aura jamais l'occasion de pouvoir l'utiliser sous Snow?


----------



## Nobody (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Concernant le défilement inversé de la roulette de la souris, je ne trouve pas l'option à décocher "défilement naturel" dans les préférences systèmes pour la souris (de même pour le trackpad, il me signale qu'il ne trouve pas de trackpad bluetooth et je n'ai accès à rien).

Est-ce parce que je n'ai qu'une souris Logitech bas de gamme et pas une magic mouse que cette fonction n'apparait pas?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

11 sec pour démarrer avec Lion sur SSD
4 sec pour Snow Leopard.

jm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> + 1
> En sachant que contrairement à bon nombre d'abrutis tu t'étais préservé un retour vers Snow Leopard via un clone ou autre


Exact ! via un clone !!!!:rateau:


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon après près de 10h d'utilisation, l'organisation des "bureaux" (aka Spaces) en fonction de si l'application ouverte l'est en plein écran ou non est un véritable sac de noeuds..... On peut attribuer un bureau à une appli qui n'est pas en plein écran, mais on peut le faire aussi pour une appli qui EST en plein écran, mais ça ne  fait rien, elle reste sur une sorte de bureau supplémentaire..... Et on ne peut pas attribuer de place définie (1, 2, 3, 4, etc.) à une app plein écran.....

Kamouloxx...........


----------



## jeanlo123 (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci en tout cas à macgeneration pour ce forum. Et surtout à tout ce qui prennent le temps de poster dessus pour nous informer. De leurs déboires mais aussi des points positifs de Lion. Ce qui serait peut être bien, c'est d'arriver à savoir comment cela se passe par type de mac et par type de configuration.


----------



## Paryponoian (21 Juillet 2011)

Comme beaucoup pour nous, je n'ai pu résister à l'envie d'installer OS X Lion sur mon Mac. Il est installé depuis environ une heure et pour le moment, je suis agréablement surpris. La bête est assez réactive, Safari me semble vraiment plus rapide (où est-ce dû aux nombreux effets qui ont été ajoutés ?!). Pourtant, je doutais vraiment de l'efficacité de cette version sur mon MBP car je n'ai que 2 Go de RAM !


----------



## Sev07 (21 Juillet 2011)

xKwaKx: Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. ^^ 

Sinon deux ou trois nouveaux problèmes:
-J'avais configuré le Wifi de manière à ce qu'il demande le MDP pour s'activer/se désactiver, cependant il ne le demande pas.
-Dans les préférences de confidentialité, onglet général, lorsque je verrouille le cadenas l'option "exiger le MDP..." ne se verrouille pas (alors que c'est une des plus importantes). 
-Safari ne bloque plus les pop-ups, impossible de naviguer sur MacGé sans être harcelé par des pubs innombrables. 

Sinon tout vas très bien, aucun problème. ^^
Le démarrage est bien plus rapide que sous SL, la correction automatique des mots permet de taper beaucoup plus vite sans se soucier véritablement de l'orthographe (à ne pas mettre entre les mains des gens qui ne sont pas réconciliés avec l'orthographe) ce qui est très pratique pour les accents notamment, comme beaucoup j'adore la nouvelle version de Mail, Mission Control m'est assez intuitif par contre LaunchPad un peu inutile (je passe par Spotlight pour lancer une application. 
Je précise que j'ai fait une clean install.


----------



## mad690 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installer lion depuis hier et tout fonctionne tres bien sauf une chose Facetime, j'ai le message d'erreur suivante lorsque j'essai de me connecter avec mon identifiant apple

Une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de l'enregistrement.??????

merci d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## Crock-Man (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Lion ce matin sur un DDE tout fonctionne ou presque, dans l'ensemble, installation rapide, dans mon cas j'ai installé SL depuis une sauvegarde Times Machine pour ensuite installé Lion avec tout les logiciels que j'utilise d'habitude.

Problème Parallels Desktop 6 ne fonctionne pas, j'ai deux message les voici :


----------



## nicolas360 (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, c' est un problème de trackpad.

Je suis allé appliquer tous les geste MultiTouch que propose Lion, et ça marchait parfaitement, au début...

Ensuite, ça a commencé comme ceci, j' étais sur le bureau, et pour aller dans Mission Control, normalement c' est trois doigts à défiler je ne sais plus où, mais quand je faisais ça, et c' est comme si je créér un zone pour selectionné, je sais pas comment appeller ça, et donc pour aller dans Mission Control, je devais faire quatres doigts. Et la maintenant, plus rien ne marche, retour vers le bureau, mission control, ...

Je parle pour les gestes du trackpad bien sur.

Pouvez vous m' aider s' il vous plait.

Merci

Nicolas


----------



## JphD33 (21 Juillet 2011)

Tommyboy75 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> 
> Installation rapide, sans problème ... enfin .. sauf 1 ! Microsoft Office n'est plus compatible ! Je ne peux plus me servir de WORD ! Que faire ???  Impossible d'ouvrir mes fichiers .doc !
> Je ne suis pas un pro alors pardonnez peut être ma naïveté, mais je suis perdu !
> ...


J'ai office 2008 qui fonctionne normalement...


----------



## nicolas360 (21 Juillet 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Concernant le défilement inversé de la roulette de la souris, je ne trouve pas l'option à décocher "défilement naturel" dans les préférences systèmes pour la souris (de même pour le trackpad, il me signale qu'il ne trouve pas de trackpad bluetooth et je n'ai accès à rien).
> 
> ...




J'ai une logitech V470 sur un MacBook, et en fait, dans le menu trackpad, tu vas dans "Faire défiler et zoomer", et tu décoche "défilement naturel", bien que cela se trouve dans "trackpad", ça s' applique aussi à la souris, enfin, pour ma part.


----------



## jmv.mov (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Lion s'est installé sans problème sur un MBP 2009 C2D.
Je bosse dessus depuis ce matin sans plantage ni perte de vitesse. Il est possible que les ventilos tournent un peu plus vite, mais cela reste à confirmer. 
Les changements dans ical et contact semblent surtout cosmétiques et me laissent assez froid. Mail me semble bien mieux. plus réactifs ET NE PASSE PAS SON TEMPS A FAIRE ECHANGER DES DATAS AVEC LE NET !! comme la version précédente...

j'ai remarqué un bug rigolo :
je suis en train de visionner des fichiers QuickTime. Quand à la fin d'un j'ouvre le suivant, ça rouvre celui que je venais de quitter ! Etrange

J'ai rétabli le sens de défilement comme sur SL, je ne vois pas ce que le nouveau sens à de naturel ? 

Bref à peine l'impression d'avoir changé de système ?


----------



## JphD33 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
           Pouvez vous me confirmer que Lion est configuré par défaut en 64 bits ?
Et comment activer le trim pour mon SSD (non livré par apple) ?
Merci


----------



## xKwaKx (21 Juillet 2011)

J'aurai un peu besoin d'aide maintenant 

C'est simple, étant donné que le dock n'a absolument pas évolué contrairement à launchpad ainsi que mission control, je désire en fait masquer définitivement mon dock. Mais 2 problème se pose à moi : 

- Comment masquer définitivement le dock sans l'effacer ? 
- Comment rajouter le Finder au launchpad ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (21 Juillet 2011)

Ah, tiens, un autre bug détecté, je ne parviens plus à éjecter mon HDD externe... Il me dit tout le temps qu'il est "en service"..... :mouais:


----------



## TheWildman (21 Juillet 2011)

Lion installé hier sur mon imac 27' 3,4ghz i7 tout neuf du 12 juillet donc je n'y ai rien installé de plus avant la màj Lion / Lancement de Safari 5.1, clique pour visionner vidéo , roue colorée et Freeze général du mac, seule la souris bouge / j'éteint le mac par l'interrupteur , je rallume, ok çà refonctionne mais ce matin , pareil , Freeze en tentant de lire une autre vidéo sur le net / Et ouverture du menu déroulant Test sur lesnumeriques.com impossible / Ras le bol de ces OS pas finis, de ces produits pas finis où il faut à chaque fois attendre la 3ème version pour que ce soit à peu près fiable ( iPhone,iOS,iPad,MBAir...)


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juillet 2011)

Moi c'est pas un bug mais j'avais pris l'habitude sur internet, 3 doigts = précédent, bah je trouve pas comment le remettre, et les 3 doigts maintenant permette de bouger de bureau, cool mais je m'en cogne, les raccourcis claviers étaient suffisant.

Sinon j'ai 2 GO, et c'est toujours en train d'indexer, et c'est long, et je veux pu aucun commentaire sur le "60 secondes restant" de windows, avec lion c'est temps estimé " - 5 minutes"


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

JphD33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pouvez vous me confirmer que Lion est configuré par défaut en 64 bits ?
> Et comment activer le trim pour mon SSD (non livré par apple) ?
> Merci



Le noyau est bein en 64 bits oui
Pour le TRIM c'est trim enabler (facile à trouver)
Ne pas oublier de faire un backup 



xKwaKx a dit:


> J'aurai un peu besoin d'aide maintenant
> 
> C'est simple, étant donné que le dock n'a absolument pas évolué contrairement à launchpad ainsi que mission control, je désire en fait masquer définitivement mon dock. Mais 2 problème se pose à moi :
> 
> ...



Pour le masquer sans l'effacer je vois pas, et pour afficher le finder non plus lol
Par contre, si ça peut aider, j'utilise total finder (qui ajoute des onglets au finder, vraiment très pratique) et qui apparait comme une application dans le launchpad (te permettant donc d'aller sur le finder)


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Lion téléchargé et installé en  un peu plus d'une heure de temps sur Imac 24 "


- Fstream fonctionne. Impression d'un meilleur son&#8230;

- ViewNX2 fonctionne (bonne surprise).

- Aperture 3 opérationnel.

- Transmit OK

- Mail. Il me semblait que l'on pouvait modifier la police et taille des adresses de comptes&#8230; Sinon, il me plait bien aux premiers abords. Euh si on peut pour la taille dans Préférences / général. Mais mettre en gras N

- Carnet d'adresse : j'adore !

- Launchpad  D'ors et déjà mon meilleur ami.

- Mission Control et Face time à étudier&#8230;

Lion devrait vite être installé sur mon MBpro


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juillet 2011)

ÉB a dit:


> Lion téléchargé et installé en  un peu plus d'une heure de temps sur Imac 24 "
> 
> 
> - Fstream fonctionne. Impression d'un meilleur son&#8230;
> ...



Hello,

Sans passer par une clean install ? Pas de double icône dans la dossier des applications ? Pas de plantage de Safari non plus ? Tu peux imprimer sans souci ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> 4 secondes au boot, je demande a voir ça. Et même 11 seconde je demande a voir.
> 
> A quel moment met tu ton chrono en marche ?



après le bruit significatif du démarrage juste à l'affichage de l'écran de boot un poil avant l'affichage de l'horloge tournante.. d'attente de boot..

Mais en fait je suis aussi très étonné que toi.. car quand j'ai mis mon SSD pour la première fois il était même plus lent que mon DD de 5400 trs du coup assez déçu au départ..

J'avais restauré ma partoche fait initialement avec CCC et restauré avec NetRestore.. du coup.. contrarié.. j'ai reformaté mon SSD et tout ré-installé système clean et MAJ clean puis juste les appis nécessaires et rien d'autre et làà c'était beaucoup mieux.. mais j'ai l'impression que le 10.6.8, le pasage à 8 Giga de RAM et l'activation du TRIM, l'effacement de l'espace libre, optimisation applis, et pour finir install Lion apporte un max de gain.. Le fichier de journalisation que fait aussi Lion avant extinction doit être bien plus efficace aussi qu'antérieurement 

Après je ne sais pas expliquer si ce n'est j'optimise mon disque dans on va dire les règles de l'art..

Je vais aussi essayé avec le port express Card de mettre un RAM Disque pour voir si j'obtiens encore de l'optimisation mais j'avoue que c'est déjà le pur bonheur au quotidien et surtout le MBP ne chauffe pas.. ça aussi c'est un gros plus  

Le C300 de chez Crucial était aussi vraiment bien noté globalement et j'ai franchement pas de regret


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Sans passer par une clean install ?



Sans rien de tout ça 




Yoskiz a dit:


> Pas de double icône dans la dossier des applications ?



Non 




Yoskiz a dit:


> Pas de plantage de Safari non plus ?



Je suis sous Firefox 5.0.1. RAS pour l'instant 



Yoskiz a dit:


> Tu peux imprimer sans souci ?



Aucun souci avec ma vieille imprimante Canon I560.

Aucune sueur froide pour l'instant&#8230;


----------



## El_profe (21 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi, téléchargement rapide, installation en 30 minutes. Après avoir désinstallé Avast bêta, qui m'empêchait de me connecter sur mon réseau hi-fi, tout est parfait. Je m'habitue peu à peu aux gestes et aux apps plein écran.


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 11 sec pour démarrer avec Lion sur SSD
> 4 sec pour Snow Leopard.
> ...



:mouais:

Les 11 secondes je les prends tout de suite moi 

Et puis on peut aussi faire zéro en n'éteignant pas, Lion fait ça aussi très bien sans doute


----------



## Rem64 (21 Juillet 2011)

Perso je le trouve pas mal, 
L'install s'est faite sans problème, et mon macbook âgé d'un an a redémarré sans souci et a correctement gardé l'ensemble de mes paramètres.
Je trouve le launchpad très pratique et la commande touchpad pour le lancer (pas activée de base) donne un accès plus rapide aux apps. 
Il est vrai que Mission control est quelque peu déconcertant au premier abord quand on est habitué aux Spaces et à l'overview des applications ouvertes tel que gérés sous Snow Leopard.  Moi je n'ai repéré qu'un bug dans l'indexation des bureaux qui n'était pas dans le bon ordre mais rien de bien méchant. 
J'ai plus de mal à m'habituer au trackpad inversé et je pense que c'est approprié pour un écran tactile mais pas pour un ordo classique. Heureusement on peut le désactiver. 

Je viens à l'instant de découvrir la correction d'orthographe comme sur l'iphone... Ca c'est pas une bonne nouvelle!!!!


les logiciels ical mail contacts on été reskinné mais pas de changement majeur si ce n'est qu'ils sont joli tt plein! A voir à l'usage

Seul bémol noté pour le moment c'est le temps de chargement des sections dans le panneau de préférences Systèmes. au moins 5s à chaque icône. Qu'en est-il pour vous?

Note Globale 8,5/10


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Je trouve le launchpad très pratique et la commande touchpad pour le lancer (pas activée de base) donne un accès plus rapide aux apps.



10/10 




Rem64 a dit:


> Il est vrai que Mission control est quelque peu déconcertant au premier abord quand on est habitué aux Spaces et à l'overview des applications ouvertes tel que gérés sous Snow Leopard.



Idem, un peu déconcerté au début, mais finalement c'est très proche et même mieux, plus lisible à mon goût.






Rem64 a dit:


> Seul bémol noté pour le moment c'est le temps de chargement des sections dans le panneau de préférences Systèmes. au moins 5s à chaque icône. Qu'en est-il pour vous?
> 
> Note Globale 8,5/10



Plutôt lent en effet, mais normal depuis que j'ai éteint et redémarré


----------



## amine07 (21 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi Lion est ultra rapide (Mac 2011 i5 avec le dd par défaut). L'autonomie à l'air vraiment meilleure. 

Aucuns soucis particulier, mis à part le zoom de dossiers/fichiers sur le bureau avec le trackpad, impossible de trouver l'option, assez bizarre.

A oui, j'ai viré Sparrow, mail est magnifique


----------



## nicolaswallace (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai fais l'installation d'os Lion sans aucune difficulté sur mon imac i5 tout tourne super ... Sauf ... quand je lance mon jeu préféré Starcraft 2 qui est toujours lancé chez moi ... dans le jeu aucun problème ça tourne super par contre quand j'en sors pour allez navigué ou regardé une vidéo en le laissant lancé en fond la d'énorme ralentissement ce fond sentir que je n'avais pas sur snow alors je m'inquiète car cet os est censé être tourné vers le multitasking :s 

Avez vous eu le problème ? 

Y'a t'il une solution ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Perso je le trouve pas mal,
> 
> Je trouve le launchpad très pratique et la commande touchpad pour le lancer (pas activée de base) donne un accès plus rapide aux apps.



Mouais pincer avec trois doigts et le pouce, je crois que je vais préférer mon raccourci CMD + L 
A voir.

Mais c'était activé d'office chez moi


----------



## Tibiniou (21 Juillet 2011)

Est il possible d installer Lion sur plusieurs machines persos en ne l achetant qu'une seule fois sur l AppStore ?


----------



## aka_fx (21 Juillet 2011)

Tibiniou a dit:


> Est il possible d installer Lion sur plusieurs machines persos en ne l achetant qu'une seule fois sur l AppStore ?



Sans problème pour ses machines personnelles. Autant de machine que tu veux si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## fab75019 (21 Juillet 2011)

Et dire que logic studio 8 n est pas compatible.... Ca me laisse un peu froid tout Ca...


----------



## firstimac (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben pour moi, pas de precipitations, je verrais ça + tard, d'apres ce qui est dit, tout n'est pas top !!!


----------



## Fìx (21 Juillet 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> Bon ben pour moi, pas de precipitations, je verrais ça + tard, d'apres ce qui est dit, tout n'est pas top !!!



S'pèce de lâche!!! 


Tu penses à ceux qui flippent de l'installer et qui attendent que tu le fasses pour voir si tout va bien?! 

Tu t'en fous d'ceux là hein?! Pffff! 


Bon les autres alors?... Ça donne quoi? J'peux m'lancer ou...? 




 _(j'blague hein?!   )_


----------



## firstimac (21 Juillet 2011)

:love:


Fìx a dit:


> S'pèce de lâche!!!
> 
> 
> Tu penses à ceux qui flippent de l'installer et qui attendent que tu le fasses pour voir si tout va bien?!
> ...


----------



## polux748 (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, je l'ai télécharger via App Store de mon MBP. Et l'installation se fait un peu bizarrement vu que la barre bleu et fini, et m'affiche le temps en négatif. Peut être que j'aurais du voir si j'avais d'autre mise a jour que iTunes et Safari.


----------



## darkrebelion (21 Juillet 2011)

Je viens d'installer Lion sur mon MacBook Air 11,6". Il tourne bien, pas de problème. C'est vraie qu'il tire plus sur la mémoire, j'en suis à 2 Gio d'utilisés sur 4. J'ai Itunes, Firefox, Skype et Page d'ouvert, ainsi qu'un deuxième bureau. J'ai l'impression que la bête tire plus sur le processeur mais c'est surement dut à l'indexation que doit faire spotlight.


----------



## Tibiniou (21 Juillet 2011)

@aka_fx
Thanks ;-)


----------



## MelleB (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi que du bonheur, un petit bémol Pic2Icon n'est plus pris en charge sous Lion....

Si quelqu'un connait un équivalent qui est pris en charge je suis preneuse! 

Merci.


----------



## lucka27 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,


Mise à jour faite ce matin. Pas de problème majeur.

Une petite frayeur en ouvrant iTunes car il ne pouvait pas lire ma bibliothèque. En fait j'avais fait la MAJ avant d'installer Lion. La Bibliothéque avait donc été mise à jour. En refaisant une mise à jour iTunes. Plus de soucis.

2 Applis non fonctionnel : 
- Logic Pro (une honte quand même)
- CD Spin Doctor de Roxio (impossible d'installer la fonction de capture audio), j'espère une mise à jour

Pas de soucis avec Photoshop CS4 ou Office 2011 (pour le moment et j'espère que ça va durer)

Très content de Lion (pour le moment)


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2011)

Première mise à jour SL->Lion sur un DDE, clone de mon système principal.
Comme ça marchait bien et que je dois être un peu inconscient (enfin, j'ai deux autres sauvegardes...) je viens de mettre à jour la partition principale.

Pour l'instant rien de rédhibitoire. Seuls petits hoquets du côté des services que j'ai compilés et/ou installés moi-même (IMAP, Privoxy etc.) Certains fonctionnent néanmoins correctement (LigHTTPd, PHP 5.6 etc.) Bizarrement, plus d'accès direct (disons de liens symboliques vers) gcc, make et autres.

Interface très propre : je ne suis pas amateur de tout mais c'est cohérent et assez reposant à l'oeil.
Launchpad plutôt réussi, mode plein écran aussi (pourtant je n'aime pas trop ailleurs mais là, il y a de l'idée). Voilà pour l'instant.

Je ne m'habitue pas trop au changement de sens pour le défilement (et avec les autres ordis c'est un peu troublant) donc je suis revenu au sens classique. En fait, je verrais bien qu'ils séparent souris et trackpad pour cette option.

Ah si : depuis que je suis passé à Lion, je vois que XCode est redevenu gratuit dans l'App Store...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juillet 2011)

ÉB a dit:


> Sans rien de tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon ça !!

J'avoue q'une clean install ne me tente pas j'ai fait une clean install de Snow Léopard il y a 3 mois seulement.

Merci pour tes réponses et bonne utilisation du Lion


----------



## kaos (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci tout le monde de vos retours, la classe de lire tout ça ... j'attends mon code d'achat et je me ferais la MAJ quand je rentrerais de vacances fin aout , si je tiens jusque là


----------



## MadMax (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé sur un MBA (2009) tout fonctionne très bien sauf:

AirDrop (normal)
Clic droit ou clic secondaire à 2 doigrs. Impossible de l'activer, il se décoche tout seul quand je ferme/rouvre pref systems. J'ai effacé les prefs, les pref panes qui pourraient gêner. Je n'ai pas d'autre utilitaire (genre magicprefs). Et le clic droit fonctionne pour les autres users...

Dans les prefs TrackPad, je n'ai pas non plus de vidéo pour clic droit à 2 doigts pour aucun des users, j'ai toutes les autres videos.

Merci


----------



## Hayam Saury (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Pas de soucis pour l'installation.
Pas d'airdrop (normal)
Mais quelques surprises avec l'utilisation du trackpad. Moi qui avait l'habitude de naviguer avec mes trois doigts d'une page à l'autre de Firefox, cela ne fonctionne plus. 
Il va me falloir prendre une nouvelle gestuelle.
Le launchpad est très pratique.

A bientôt


----------



## Crock-Man (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le clic droit et tout le reste ou presque qui fonctionne avec la souri, au trackpad je n'arrive plus à mettre la vu bureaux en glissant trois doigts vers le bas, et le retour avec deux doigts dans le navigateur luis aussi ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## Katsumate (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

MAJ sur macbook pro i5 13' aucun problème, en revanche sur imac 21' 3,2Ghz un petit doute au niveau du launchpad, les icônes "itunes, dictionnaire, calculette, automator, transferts d'images" apparaissent en double. Sans doute du fait que j'ai modifié leur organisation dans le dossier applications du temps de snow léopard, du coup des doublons... 
Sinon je pensai que les gesture seraient intégralement supportés par la magic mouse, en fait il y'en a assez peu (notamment les gestes à trois doigts non présents  )


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne m'habitue pas trop au changement de sens pour le défilement (et avec les autres ordis c'est un peu troublant) donc je suis revenu au sens classique. En fait, je verrais bien qu'ils séparent souris et trackpad pour cette option.



Un gros +1 



Hayam Saury a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pas de soucis pour l'installation.
> Pas d'airdrop (normal)
> Mais quelques surprises avec l'utilisation du trackpad. Moi qui avait l'habitude de naviguer avec mes trois doigts d'une page à l'autre de Firefox, cela ne fonctionne plus.
> ...



Déjà solutionné ^^

pref system => trackpad => gestes supplémentaires => balayer entre pages => changer "faire défiler latéralement avec 2 doigts" par *"balayer avec 2 ou 3 doigts" *


----------



## kheirou2paris (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors, LION installé hier sans problème, voila les premiers bugs que j'ai constaté : 

- Dans Finder, je n'arrive plus à augmenter la taille des icônes en pinçant avec les 2 doigts (l'option est activé dans les préférences système)
- Quand je décide de travailler en plein écran avec une application, celle ci se met automatiquement à la fin des espaces, du coup avec mes 9 bureaux, il faut que j'aille les chercher à la fin
- On ne peut plus affecter un espace à un programme en particulier (mais je ne crois que ça soit un bug)
- Dans itunes, quand on veut executer une mise à jours des applis iphone, en cliquant sur tout mettre à jour, la MàJ ne se lance pas ! ! !  pour que ça marche il faut cliquer sur le boutton "mettre à jour" de chaque application
*(MàJ)* : Le même problème est rencontré dans itunes version windows, donc ça n'a peut être rien à voir avec Lion​
Bon c'est tout "pour le moment"


----------



## jerdopler (21 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors, LION installé hier sans problème, voila les premiers bugs que j'ai constaté :
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi le même souci sous snow leopard, je pense que ça vient de itunes 10.4


----------



## kheirou2paris (21 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> J'ai aussi le même souci sous snow leopard, je pense que ça vient de itunes 10.4



Ah OK, et concernant les icones sur Finer, t'arrive à zoomer avec 2 doigts ? ?


----------



## jerdopler (21 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> Ah OK, et concernant les icones sur Finer, t'arrive à zoomer avec 2 doigts ? ?



Euh je suis encore en 10.6 donc oui !!!


----------



## Katsumate (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Juste une question :
Lorsque je passe en 'plein écran' mon second écran se grise, quelqu'un aurait une solution pour que le fullscreen n'agisse que sur l'écran ou il est lancé ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Flashouille (21 Juillet 2011)

Le Qnap n'est plus reconnu comme Disque de sauvegarde depuis installation de Lion : il met systematiquement une erreur "Le disque de sauvegarde réseau ne prend pas en charge les fonctionnalités AFP requises.

Ouvrez les Préférences Time Machine pour sélectionner un autre disque de sauvegarde."

Gros Bug quoi j'ai plus de backup
Bien à vous

*[Mac OS X Lion] Compatibility*



by *QNAPJason* » Thu Jul 21, 2011 3:15 pm 
  			  			Hi everyone, 
If you have upgraded to Mac OS X  Lion and cannot connect to the QNAP NAS, please upgrade to the latest  v3.4.4 Build0718 official firmware.
Download Center

Currently  Time Machine backup is not yet supported under OS X Lion. We're  currently working on the solution and will release it with the v3.5.0  official firmware in a few weeks.




QNAPJason 			Diamond Warrior *Posts:* 4054*Joined:* Thu May 21, 2009 2:14 pm*Location:* Taipei*NAS Model:* TS-239 Pro II


----------



## tchico (21 Juillet 2011)

En survolant après installation
Pas sympa de dé-installer isync ! soit disant que plus personne ne l'utilise ...si moi, j'ai pas un Iphone mais une autre marque ("beaucoup" moins onéreuse)
Lecteur de carte d'identité attendre de nouveau une version pour lion....marre surtout que seul firefox me donne satisfaction pour la fonction que j'utilise
Et "Parallels" dont je "devrais devoir ouvrir" mon porte-feuille pour une simple maj :mouais:

Heureux d'avoir une deuxième sauvegarde de 10.6 à jour


Pour le reste tout semble ok
OS assez vif
A voir à l'usage

Dans l'ensemble assez content surtout pour ce petit prix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon ! Pour ne pas rester sur un échec, j'ai réinstallé Lion sur un DD externe pour re-tester !
1ère constatation : je crois que nous avons intérêt à faire la migration des données au cours de l'installation plutôt qu'utiliser l'assistant migration après l'installation - j'ai à présent récupéré 100 % de mes applis et de mes documents contrairement à mon premier essai - peut être une coïncidence mais on ne sait jamais.
2ième constatation : Office 2004 ne fonctionne plus (appli pour Power PC non supportée)
3ième constatation : j'ai dû ré-installer iTunes
4ième constatation : mon imprimante Samsung ML-1665 et mon scanner Canoscan Lide 700 F n'étaient plus reconnus - j'ai du aller à la pêche aux drivers sur le Web mais maintenant ça fonctionne.
Sinon, ça fonctionne correctement avec une grosse lenteur au démarrage...
Je n'installerai pas définitivement Lion avant quelques semaines, le temps de tester plus avant !


----------



## tchico (21 Juillet 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 4ième constatation : mon imprimante Samsung ML-1665



Elle fonctionne chez-moi sous Lion (récemment achetée)
Moi-aussi, j'avais peur mais elle imprime correctement ! car pourtant pas pour 10.7

j'ai réalisé une maj de Lion....


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Après chaque sauvegarde Time Machine ou a chaque connexion d'un périphérique externe l'indexation spotlight se met en marche avec le processus mds et mdworker qui prennent plus de 250 % du CPU.

Soit donc une température de 90° pendant environ 10 min.

C'est juste très énervant.

Merci a vous


----------



## amine07 (21 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> - Dans Finder, je n'arrive plus à augmenter la taille des icônes en pinçant avec les 2 doigts (l'option est activé dans les préférences système)



Même problème !!! si quelqu'un à une solution !


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi. Mais je pense que c'est une option qui n'existe plus pour le moment. J'ai fais manuellement le redimensionnement. 

Par contre j'ai pris l'option serveur. Et c'est pendant que le serveur est activé que cela ralenti le système. Vous avez le même problème ?


----------



## Turkelton (21 Juillet 2011)

Je l'ai installé il y'a deux heures sur mon macbook blanc début 2008: Core 2 duo 2,4ghz et 4go ram.

Fonctionne parfaitement, plus rapide que Snow leopard aucun bug repéré.

Que du bonheur 

Par contre y a t'il un raccourcis pour lancer le launchpad ?

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous (en cette magnifique journée):

Voici mon petit feedback à problèmes/trucs sympa de Lion après 24 heures d'utilisation:
PLUS:
-Rapide, mais VRAIMENT rapide, surtout Safari & iTunes (basique quoi).
-Stable (encore 0 souci).
-Convivial & efficace!
-Correcteur d'orthographe très joliment designé.
-Mode plein écran plein d'intérêt.

MOINS:
-Petits soucis de fuite de mémoires (SWAP inhabituel).
-Quelques bogues résistants (écran grisé, barre noire résiduelle au milieu de l'écran).
-Options manquantes encore (Finder qui ne s'agrandit pas).
-Souci iTunes avec le bouton "tout mettre à jour" (déjà évoqué).

Voilà, c'est tout (pour le moment). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------




Turkelton a dit:


> Par contre y a t'il un raccourcis pour lancer le launchpad ?
> Merci



Avec un Trackpad (Magic ou intégré):
Pince avec le pouce et trois doigts!


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Question aux anciens de chez Apple : 

La version 10.6.1 est sorti combien de temps après la 10.6 ?


----------



## Fìx (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Question aux anciens de chez Apple :
> 
> La version 10.6.1 est sorti combien de temps après la 10.6 ?



Assez rapidement. Genre quelques semaines maxi.

Mais elle était loin de corriger tous les bugs....... :hein: Il a fallu attendre la 10.6.4 pour avoir enfin quelque chose de potable..... Et même la dernière, la .8 n'était (n'est) toujours pas sans défaut.... :rateau: (réorganisations intempestives des éléments du bureau par ex...)



Par contre, pour ce qui est d'être ancien chez Apple..... SL date d'il y a 1an/ 1an & demi à tout casser..... :rateau:


----------



## superseb (21 Juillet 2011)

Installé aujourd'hui. 15 minutes pour télécharger les 3 gigas et demi (merci la super wifi de mon université) et de très très longue minutes pour l'installation je me retrouve nez à nez avec toutes ces nouveautés orientés tactiles. J'aime beaucoup ces évolution et le sentiment sur un Mac Book pro de 2008 de prendre un coup de fouet est véridique.


----------



## tchoocolate (21 Juillet 2011)

Il envoie du paté!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Par contre, pour ce qui est d'être ancien chez Apple..... SL date d'il y a 1an/ 1an & demi à tout casser..... :rateau:



Oui j'avoue je me suis emballer sur ce coup là. 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vien de découvrir encore une chose dans LION et ça j'adore faire des découverte.

Quand j'ai cliqué sur le menu pomme / A propos de ce mac / Plus d'info

C'est une nouvelle fenêtre avec plusieurs onglet.

Aperçu : description générale du mac ( j'ai la mémoire de mon chipset graphique : ça c'est bien )
Moniteur : Mes deux moniteurs et leurs résolutions
Stockage : a la manière de l'iphone dans itunes un schéma de couleur repartissent les différents type donnée ( j'adore )
Memoire : avec le nbr de logement et leur capacité.

Voila c'est pas le truc miraculeux mais c'est toujours des plus et des plus et j'adore découvrir des nouveauté chaque jours.


----------



## kheirou2paris (21 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors, LION installé hier sans problème, voila les premiers bugs que j'ai constaté :
> 
> ...



(MàJ 2) : Nouvelle constatation : double icone pour Safari et pour le jeu d'echec (l'un avec le nom en français "echec" et l'autre en anglais "chess"


----------



## Vicktorrr (21 Juillet 2011)

Petit retour sur Lion après 4h dessus. Au début, très fâché par Mission Control qui déstabilise vraiment. Mais en 2h j'ai réussi à tout bien paramétrer au niveau du trackpad et également pour redédier des espaces à chaque application (il suffit de faire clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock puis d'aller dans options pour lui offrir un espace !). Lion est installé sur les 3 Mac de la maison, sans aucun souci (vive l'installation par clé USB). Une très bonne MAJ, surtout à ce prix !

Par contre j'ai deux questions : 
- est-il possible de demander à Launchpad de classer mes applis par ordre alphabétique ?
- est-il possible de rajouter sur le Finder la quantité de GO disponibles du DD ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi pour le jeu d'échec.

J'ai 4 garage band,

3 itunes, iphoto, iweb,itunes, idvd, imovie


----------



## kheirou2paris (21 Juillet 2011)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> Petit retour sur Lion après 4h dessus. Au début, très fâché par Mission Control qui déstabilise vraiment. Mais en 2h j'ai réussi à tout bien paramétrer au niveau du trackpad et également pour redédier des espaces à chaque application (il suffit de faire clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock puis d'aller dans options pour lui offrir un espace !). Lion est installé sur les 3 Mac de la maison, sans aucun souci (vive l'installation par clé USB). Une très bonne MAJ, surtout à ce prix !
> 
> Par contre j'ai deux questions :
> - est-il possible de demander à Launchpad de classer mes applis par ordre alphabétique ?
> - est-il possible de rajouter sur le Finder la quantité de GO disponibles du DD ?



Ahhh Alors là tu me sauve la vie, j'ai cherché cette option pendant toute la nuit, merci

Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est un Bug ou quoi mais les espaces ne sont pas classé dans l'ordre et les applis pleins écran sont considérés comme un espace


----------



## Vicktorrr (21 Juillet 2011)

Derien kheirou2paris, j'ai également galéré pour retrouver ça !!

Une autre question : est-il possible de nommer les bureaux ?? C'est moche Bureau 1, Bureau 2 etc., je voudrai les nommer selon l'application dédiée !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour LaunchPad, je continue de penser que c'est du bricolage

Impossible de renommer les groupes
Impossible de supprimer des applications
Impossible de mettre des utilitaires

Heureusement que ce n'est pas en permanence sur le bureau....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Moi aussi pour le jeu d'échec.
> 
> J'ai 4 garage band,
> 
> 3 itunes, iphoto, iweb,itunes, idvd, imovie



J'ai vu pas mal de post avec le même phénomène... Pas top ça !!


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Moi aussi pour le jeu d'échec.
> 
> J'ai 4 garage band,
> 
> 3 itunes, iphoto, iweb,itunes, idvd, imovie



Y en a qui ont de la chance !   
Je n'ai que 2 solvers 

Oui, mais, il y en avait bien deux ! Un tout seul dans un dossier de même nom, et un dans les macros complémentaires d'Excel. Après avoir supprimer le dossier de même nom, il n'y avait plus qu'un seul solver dans Launchpad.
C'est donc peut-être une piste à explorer pour ceux qui ont plusieurs fois la même application.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pour LaunchPad, je continue de penser que c'est du bricolage
> 
> Impossible de renommer les groupes
> Impossible de supprimer des applications
> ...



Aucun souci de ce genre chez moi...
Tu es certain d'avoir ouvert le dossier et cliquer sur le nom pour le renommer?


----------



## fe-oh (21 Juillet 2011)

Bien qu'assez agréable, le nouveau mode "page précédente" "page suivante" de safari 5.1 ne fonctionne pas parfaitement. Essayez avec les photos sur facebook par exemple...

J'ai aussi eu un problème avec mail qui ne voulait plus afficher les messages. En supprimant puis en remettant tous les comptes mail c'est revenu...

Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il va y avoir encore beaucoup de bugs à corriger... :hein:


----------



## Fìx (21 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Y en a qui ont de la chance !
> Je n'ai que 2 solvers



Moi j'dis y'a un sample expérimental à faire là.....



Balancer du son sur 3 iTunes en même temps...
Mixer du son sur ses 4 GarageBand en simultané...
Enregistrer le tout....

Ça peut donner j'pense!


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

Petit moins: on ne peut pas supprimer une fenêtre depuis Mission Control®!


----------



## Turkelton (21 Juillet 2011)

Quid de l'autonomie ?

J'ai l'impression qu'elle pris un coup sur mon macbook, qu'en est-il de vous, n'avez vous constatez aucun changements ?


----------



## tofssy (21 Juillet 2011)

Pas super emballé !
Tout d'abord , après l'installation , 3 mise à jour sont proposées mais une "erreur inconnue" empêche l'installation !
ensuite ouverture du launchpad pour voir et là ... la moitié des icônes sont en double et pas moyen de les supprimer de là . 
on continu , ouverture d'iphoto , ha c'est vide !! merci time machine qui m'a permis de récupérer toutes mes précieuses.
Pour le reste ça va , si ce n'est que je ne parviens pas à créer une image disque , le bouton "nouvelle image" étant grisé !
le plein écran est sympa , le trackpad sert enfin à quelque chose et l'ensemble est très fluide.
Le nouveau "mail" est beaucoup mieux que l'ancien et me permet maintenant de me passer de thunderbird.
Safari est plus rapide mais les fréquentes déconnexions au réseau sont fatigantes !


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Moi j'dis y'a un sample expérimental à faire là.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tête ben !


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Moi j'dis y'a un sample expérimental à faire là.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est les voisins qui vont être content.


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Turkelton a dit:


> Quid de l'autonomie ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'elle pris un coup sur mon macbook, qu'en est-il de vous, n'avez vous constatez aucun changements ?



Lionel de MacBid (notre confrère) en parle : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

Turkelton a dit:


> J
> Par contre y a t'il un raccourcis pour lancer le launchpad ?
> 
> Merci



Il suffit de le créer :

Pomme
Préférences système
Clavier
Raccourci Clavier


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est vraiment étrange tout ce que je lis.

Ça va faire 4 ans que je suis sur Mac et dieu seul sait que je mets pas toujours mes fichiers là où il faudrait, que j'ai déjà manipulé le Terminal avec une certaine dose de scepticisme sur mes qualifications pour faire ça, donc que je fais pas toujours tout comme aimerait un système UNIX qui se respecte...

MAIS et surtout: je suis passé de Leopard à SL comme une simple mise à jour, càd aucune Clean Install ni rien, juste une sauvegarde Time Machine® et pareil de SL à Lion hier et je n'ai ABSOLUMENT aucun souci du genre applications x4 ou que sais-je encore...

Pourtant je ne suis pas le plus exemplaire dans le rangement de mon Mac, mais soit vous avez merdé soit on a pas eu la même distrib' de Lion ce qui est...impossible...

L'erreur "inconnue" doit sûrement se situer entre la chaise et le clavier...


----------



## ÉB (21 Juillet 2011)

ÉB a dit:


> - Mail. Il me semblait que l'on pouvait modifier la police et taille des adresses de comptes Sinon, il me plait bien aux premiers abords. Euh si on peut pour la taille dans Préférences / général. Mais mettre en gras



Ils ont supprimé cette option !!


----------



## tomahawkcochise (21 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir à tous :

installation lancée et terminée en 20 minutes en "clean installe" sur une partition d'un disque dur externe relié en firewire 800

très bonne impression dans l'ensemble.

Le système fonctionne bien

je n'ai pas encore rencontré de bug et m'étonne du nombre de posts dans ce forum consacrés aux bugs rencontrés lors de l'installation de ce nouvel OS

(j'ai rencontré un bug - pas de son et pas de matériel détecté - mais c'était après la première installation de Lion que j'ai faite et celle-ci n'était pas une "clean installe" mais a été faite par dessus la version 11A390 de Lion)

je ne me suis pas fait au scrolling dans l'autre sens, j'ai donc désactivé la fonction assez rapidement...

Le seul bug que j'ai rencontré sur cette installation toute fraiche c'est que je n'arrive pas à utiliser le caractère "accent circonflexe" pour écrire, par exemple : "meme" avec un accent... et la correction automatique fonctionne dans safari mais ne me corrige pas le "meme"... bizarre : et j'ai pourtant bien vérifié que dans les préférences système "Langue et texte" c'est configuré en français... mystère

EDIT : l'histoire de l'accent a à voir avec safari car avec l'application "texte" je peux écrire comme je le souhaite : mystère


----------



## Praulin (21 Juillet 2011)

Installé Lion hier soir, sur MBP 17", sans soucis, et testé une grosse partie de cette journée.

Mes différents programmes non Mac, comme HomeBank, fonctionnent sans problèmes.

Synchronisation avec Iphone 4, OK

Facetime, OK

Mon seul problème, Time Machine avec mon petit NAS Western Digital (My Book World), pas de backup, en cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé une note sur le site de WD, ils sont entrain de faire un firmware compatible Lion, il suffit d'attendre.... Mais comme, depuis Lion, Time Machine fait des backups en local, pas de soucis en perspective....

Le défilement "naturel" ne me dérange pas.

L'ouverture d'applications sur un bureau bien précis me plaît beaucoup

Encore des choses à découvrir bien sûr....

Donc, pour l'instant, plus que satisfait de Lion.


----------



## Jonueva (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi mais j'ai une fenêtre d'identification (Login et Mdp) aprés l'installation (avec trois bouttons dessous "Suspendre l'activité", "Redémarrer", "Eteindre"). Je ne sais absolument pas quoi mettre dedans et rien ne se passe si je clic sur "Autre"...

Une idée lumineuse ?


----------



## Crock-Man (21 Juillet 2011)

Ton mot de passe Admin, comme quand tu installe certaine mise à jour


----------



## Jonueva (21 Juillet 2011)

Je connais bien le mot de passe mais l'identifiant était toujours pré-rempli donc je le connais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Aucun souci de ce genre chez moi...
> Tu es certain d'avoir ouvert le dossier et cliquer sur le nom pour le renommer?



Ok c'est fait...
en revanche, les bureaux.... pas de solution....


----------



## manustyle (21 Juillet 2011)

Je n'arrive plus a télécharger quoi que ce soit avec Safari. Il n'y a aucune fenetre de DL qui s'ouvre.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

manustyle a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus a télécharger quoi que ce soit avec Safari. Il n'y a aucune fenetre de DL qui s'ouvre.



La fenêtre de DL est maintenant une pop-over, plus une fenêtre stand-alone.
Pour l'afficher, tu devrais voir un bouton juste à droite de la barre de recherche Google.


----------



## madaniso (21 Juillet 2011)

Je l'ai installé ce matin sur mon MBP Core2Duo de 2010. Avec mon SSD, démarrage en 10 secondes environ, donc à peine plus rapide que SL.

J'ai rapidement reconfiguré les gestes du pad, pour revenir à mes habitudes. Je me suis rendu compte que la dernière mise à jour de SL avait bien perturbé Airport, parce depuis ce matin, j'ai retrouvé une navigation Internet des plus rapides.

Je suis sur Chrome, rien à signaler. Je suis en plein écran en ce moment, c'est sympa. Que dire d'autres ? Au niveau ressources, le félin pompe tout de même pas loin de 2Go de ram... Donc pour les petites machines, ça risque de devenir le Vista de la pomme...

J'avais vu des impressions négatives hier soir sur le forum, sur des bécanes équivalentes à la mienne qui n'étaient pas toute a fait fluide.

Je peux vous rassurer sur le fait que mon ordinateur est aussi sinon plus fluide que SL, j'ai un SSD ça n'a rien à voir a priori mais ça aide surement un peu.

Sinon, je n'ai pas d'Iphone, j'attends WP7 sur Nokia  , ni d'Ipad car aucune utilité pour moi, donc toutes les implantations de IOS sur Lion  me laisse de marbre.

Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Question !
Dans le Launchpad, tout le monde a remarqué que certaines applications sont en double...
Moi, par exemple, j'avais 2 Mail : l'ancien et le nouveau... l'ancien plantait et le nouveau est très séduisant... :rateau:
Du coups, j'ai supprimé l'ancien...
Mais les autres applis, on peut les dégager aussi ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Autre question : rajouter de la RAM fluidira-t-il mon MBP ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

manustyle a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus a télécharger quoi que ce soit avec Safari. Il n'y a aucune fenetre de DL qui s'ouvre.



Regarde ici:







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Question !
> 
> Autre question : rajouter de la RAM fluidira-t-il mon MBP ?



En tant que fan de la Speedmaster, ne pas répondre serait un crime!
Oui, évidemment, mais le verbe est "fluidifier" donc: "fluidifiera-t-il".


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Et puis, surtout, comment désinstaller les vieilles applis proprement ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Regarde ici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf ! Effectivement, le Lion me taquinait à ce moment-là...


----------



## manuboum (21 Juillet 2011)

je viens de migrer sur Lion avec une configuration Mac pro early 2008 (ATI HD5770) bi écran. Mais je constate qu'en mode affichage étendu Lion ne gère pas des profils d'écrans différents: un profil choisi pour un écran est appliqué à l'autre. Est ce qu'une autre personne a rencontré ce problème.
S'il s'agit d'un bug avérer je serais contraint de revenir à Snow Léopard.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider.? Désolé d'être hors sujet.


----------



## Jonueva (21 Juillet 2011)

Jonueva a dit:


> Je connais bien le mot de passe mais l'identifiant était toujours pré-rempli donc je le connais pas...


 

J'ai une time capsule, est-ce que je peux formater puis restaurer mon OS?
Comment retrouver ensuite mon achat de Lion?


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,

j'ai un problème avec préférences system, qd je vais dans bureau et eco d'écran pas moyen de changer quoi que ce soit dès que je veux changer de dossier dans la barre latéral gauche ça ferme les pref et 
qd je vais sur l'icône mission control (toujours a partir de préférence system) lorsque je veux revenir en arrière ou tt affiche mm chose fermeture de pref system... 

si qq'un a un semblant d'idée sur ces problèmes merci d'avance.


----------



## Turkelton (21 Juillet 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Même en passant à 6go (2+4) contre 4 (2+2) soit dual channel  sur un macbook 4.1 (début 2008) ?


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Turkelton a dit:


> Même en passant à 6go (*2+4*) contre 4 (2+2) soit dual channel  sur un macbook 4.1 (début 2008) ?



???
C'est possible de faire cela ?
???


----------



## Turkelton (21 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> ???
> C'est possible de faire cela ?
> ???



http://www.upgradetonmac.fr/guide-la-memoire-sur-les-macbook/ voici la liste


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon, alors niveau réactivité, je dois avoir un sérieux problème. Mon écran se fige sans aucune raison apparente. Les appli plantent en pagaille. La molette tourne. Bref c'est une catastrophe chez moi.
Pourtant j'ai mac book pro 2010. Vous avez rien remarqué pour ceux qui font une utilisation intensive de leur mac ?


----------



## jerome_l (21 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de passer une journée avec Lion, voici mes impressions.

Tout d'abord le contexte: je travaille sur un MBP 17" mid-2009 avec un écran externe 23". J'ai installé Lion sur un disque dur externe FW800 (sur une partition dédiée) afin de garder ma partition SL intacte.

La premiére étape de cette journée a commencé avec l'installation proprement dite. Pas de soucis, tout s'est passé nickel, en un quart d'heure environ le système est installé et démarre.

C'est ensuite que ça se corse. Tout d'abord l'interface graphique, fierté d'Apple depuis des temps immémoriaux:
- Le léger redesign des icônes de fermeture/redimensionnement des fenêtre est une régression depuis SL. Bien que similaires, ces icônes sont à mon avis moins belles.
- Le "Finder" a désormais des icônes sans couleur dans la side-bar. On mets donc désormais 10x plus de temps à repérer l'icône qui nous intéresse qu'auparavant ! Ces icônes étant toutes semblables, elles deviennent inutiles, et il faut se référer au texte là où au préalable un rapide coup d'oeil à la couleur de l'icône suffisait.
- Sans doute un effet de bord de l'unification des icônes, le texte de cette même side-bar est désormais ENORME par défaut ! C'est laid ! Heureusement il existe une préférence pour revenir à une taille de police raisonnable.
- Le Launchpad a des icônes énormes ! Impossible de changer cette taille par une préférence ... Ça passe peut-être bien sur un MBA 11", c'est juste ridicule sur un écran 23" (j'ose pas imaginer sur un 27 ou 30 pouces). A revoir.
- Les nouvelles apps "Calendar" et "Contact" sont à vomir. Dire que je me moquais du style Fisher Price de Windows XP ... Là, c'est bien pire. Honte à Apple d'oser distribuer ça !!!

Ensuite, en attendant mes mises à jour (XCode, MS Office SP1, Parallels, etc), j'ai joué un peu avec l'OS. Là encore, c'est pas toujours la joie:
- Le nouveau scrolling par défaut est anti-naturel. Autant ça passe très naturellement avec iOS, vu qu'on pousse le document directement, autant ça passe pas avec un trackpad ou une souris. Si je veux voir le bas d'un document, je vais vers le bas !! Heureusement ça se change dans les préférences, mais en faire le comportement par défaut est bête.
- Le nouveau "Mission Control" replaçant "Spaces" et "Exposé" est plutôt bien foutu, mais est buggé dans son support du double écran: impossible de bouger une fenêtre d'un écran à l'autre.
- De même pour les applications plein-écran: on reste sur un écran à la fois, même lorsque l'application comporte des tabs (Safari, Console). Il est possible de bouger un tab sur le second écran, mais uniquement dans un nouvel espace (oui, c'est crétin !).

J'espére que les deux points précédents sont juste des bugs, et qu'ils seront vite corrigés (c'est à dire avant OSX 10.8 ou 11.0)

Enfin, le point pour moi totalement bloquant: J'ai un clavier "International English", bien pratique lorsque l'on programme (ce qui est mon cas). Je ne sais pas si le comportement de Lion est spécifique à mon clavier ou quoi, mais Apple a trouvé bon de définir de nouvelles "Dead keys", ces touches qui combinées à d'autres produisent des caractères accentués. En particulier,  l'apostrophe ['] et le guillement ["] deviennent désormais des "Dead Keys" !!! Impossible de taper [l'apostrophe] sans que ça devienne [làpostrophe] ou ["abc"] sans que ça devienne [äbc"] !!!! De quoi devenir chèvre ! Je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour désactiver cela pour l'instant ... Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur. Sans cela, Lion, c'est poubelle pour moi (et mon prochain ordinateur sera un PC).

Pour conclure, j'ai tout de même trouvé certains points positifs, qui hélas ne compensent pas les points négatifs ci-dessus:
- dans l'ensemble, Lion est très réactif, fluide (même avec ma vieille nVidia 9600m).
- le nouveau Mail est trés bien !
- "Mission Control" est bien aussi (il ne manque que la gestion du bi-écran).
- Quicktime X player permet enfin de laisser la fenêtre vidéo au premier plan (dire qu'il aura fallu une version majeure de l'OS pour ça ...)
- Le nouvel iTunes 64 bit est bien plus fluide que le précédent (pourquoi n'est-il pas 64-bit sur SL ???)
- J'ai bien aimé la nouvelle interface graphique pour la gestion des téléchargements sur Safari 5.1.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi ... iMac 2.4 Intel core 2 duo 3Gb RAM ... j'ai viré Lion et suis retourné sur SL...



Idem
Imac core2duo 2,8 320 Go DD 4 go ram .
Lion viré retour avec bonheur sur SL. de toute manière j'ai rien vu qui justifie d'un passage définitif à lion. Qui plus est, comme expliqué précédemment, question ergonomie et visuel il est très mal pensé. Ce qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sur un Ipad n'est pas naturel sur un mac. Ayant les deux je peux comparer.


----------



## Crock-Man (21 Juillet 2011)

Juste pour infos, quel est le numéro de version final "build OS X LION 10.7 (11A511)" il me semble que c'est la même chose que la gold master, ou bien ?


----------



## sannex (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème, après l'achat sur le MAS, le téléchargement reste en attente. Même pour une autre appli gratuite comme Evernote. 

j'ai eu un message d'erreur du genre "err 500 internal Blablabla..."

Pour info internet ne pose pas de problème.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Je viens de passer une journée avec Lion, voici mes impressions.
> 
> Tout d'abord le contexte: je travaille sur un MBP 17" mid-2009 avec un écran externe 23". J'ai installé Lion sur un disque dur externe FW800 (sur une partition dédiée) afin de garder ma partition SL intacte.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai - et je ne pense pas à être seul à le penser - que cet OS Lion n'est pas à tomber par terre. Je n'arrive pas à lui trouver les qualités attendues. Toutes ces nouveautés ont un goût d'inachevé et de "pas terminé". En clair, il est impossible de placer OS Lion comme une réussite comparable à la dernière version de Tiger ou de Leopard s'il avait été plus stable lors de sa livraison.

Si je ferai probablement comme toi, à savoir changer de plateforme, c'est non seulement parce que Apple n'innove plus, mais parce qu'il est probable que MS, condamner à innover, sera bien meilleur.

Cette version de Mac OS Lion est bien passable.
Le Mac, son esprit, sa simplicité, son ergonomie, bref tout ce qui a fait que je suis client Apple depuis 20 ans, auront disparu.
Pour ton souci, je pense que cela se passe dans les Préférences Système, Clavier puis méthodes de saisie puis l'onglet langues, texte....


----------



## geneosis (21 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir galéré une journée pour l&#8217;installer (ma table de partition était malgrès moi en MBR, Carbon Copy Cloner et manips en tout genre pour l&#8217;installer malgrès tout), j&#8217;en profite depuis quelques heures et je suis 100% satisfait! Pour le moment en tout cas.

Un bémol, Mission Control est moins pratique qu'exposé pour la visualisation des fenêtre. Le fait d&#8217;empiler toutes les fenêtres est vraiment moins pratique...

Sur mon Mac ça reste très fluide. Bref tout est mieux, sauf quelques petites choses insignifiantes.

Voilà pour ma réaction.


----------



## bricbroc (21 Juillet 2011)

Perso j'ai réussi à le télécharger 2 fois sans problème : hier soir et ce matin. Nickel de ce coté.
Pour l'instant rien de grave a reprocher au nouveau félin.
Juste mon émulateur HP 41 qui a tendance à me faire quelques caprices sans gravité, et Time Machine qui ne retrouve pas mon disque réseau, comme avec Léopard au début 
Bref pas bien méchant, sans compter que je m'éclate avec Air Drop 
Dès que les softs tiers auront sortis leur maj spécifique à la 10.7, ce sera plié. 
Pour moi pas question de retourner sur SL.


----------



## Nolsen (21 Juillet 2011)

No problema !


----------



## ibryce (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part depuis le passage sur Lion quand je vais sur youtube depuis Safari 5.1 j'ai des coups de lags et la fameuse pomme de couleur qui s'affiche...

Pourtant j'ai le macbook pro 2011 i7@2,3 4Go et un 128Go SSD.

Avez-vous rencontré ce genre de problème ou suis-je le seul?
(un bug avec le flashplayer avec le Safari 5.1?)


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juillet 2011)

Bizarre ce qu'iTunes demande...


----------



## scaryfan (21 Juillet 2011)

Certains sont assez critiques je trouve...
Moi, je le trouve pas mal ce lion... assez fluide quand même.
Bon le LP, je ne trouve pas ça terrible terrible... c'est plus approprié pour un appareil réellement nomade (iPhone et iPad).
Mission Control me plaît bien aussi... faut s'habituer.

La grosse progression est sans doute Mail qui avait besoin d'une bonne refonte.

Au fait, pour les gens très critiques, question : quel est le prix de Lion ??? 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Chez moi, c'est bizarre car mon MBP se recharge bien quand je branche le MagSafe mais celui-ci reste au vert et ne se met pas à l'orange...


----------



## Frodon (21 Juillet 2011)

Passée la (longue) période d'indexation de Spotlight, qui inévitablement ralentie le système tant qu'elle n'est pas fini, Lion est largement plus réactif que Snow Leopard, et rien que pour cela vaut le coup.

En plus de cela, Mission Control est un vrai bonheur, de même que Versions ou la nouvelle version de Mail. Cette version donne vraiment l'impression d'une version encore plus aboutie, Snow Leopard avait apporté l'aboutissement niveau optimisation et couches bas niveau, Lion apporte une couche de finition sur les aspects visibles (Mission Control, Version, Mode plein écran, Resize des fenêtre de tous les cotés, Look & feel général...etc).


----------



## jerome_l (21 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Au fait, pour les gens très critiques, question : quel est le prix de Lion ???



Le prix de lion ? Bien trop cher s'il est moins bien que le précédent OS.


----------



## ditek (21 Juillet 2011)

Alors personnellement l'installation s'est très bien passé sur mon iMac 27" i7
Je me suis même remis a safari car je le trouve vraiment bien foutu et plus rapide que précédemment... manque juste un accès rapide aux favoris sans les tiroir habituel....
Par contre, j'ai perdu les différentes effets de transition lorsqu'on accède aux préférences système... J'ai plus de transition, vous savez la fenêtre qui s'agrandi en fonction du panneau de pref... Je n'est pas eu ce problème sur mon macbook unibody donc je ne comprend pas trop... et si quelqu'un peux m'aider ça serai cool...

Je trouve les boutons carrés moche... je préférais ceux de SL.
Airdrop n'a pas l'air de fonctionner entre mes 2 mac, chose que je regrette assez... Ils sont pourtant censé être compatible...
Globalement je suis cependant satisfait hormis ce problème de transition qui ne se fait plus entre les différents panneaux sur mon iMac pourtant grandement plus puissant...

Ah oui, j'allais oublier, je n'arrive plus a charger d'apps depuis le MAS... "Une erreur est survenue"(1)....


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Je viens de passer une journée avec Lion, voici mes impressions.
> 
> Tout d'abord le contexte: je travaille sur un MBP 17" mid-2009 avec un écran externe 23". J'ai installé Lion sur un disque dur externe FW800 (sur une partition dédiée) afin de garder ma partition SL intacte.
> 
> ...



Pertinente analyse  fo rester zen ..

Bon pour résoudre tes problèmes de Dead Keys : Il suffit maintenant de faire ALT + SHIFT + .. en regardant le visualiseur de Clavier tu aura la réponse  en tout cas cela évitera de rester en Dead Key et d'avoir ton apostrophe..

Bon maintenant .. avec Parallels 6 ..rien ne t'empêche d'avoir un Seven 64 Bits et jouer du clavier à la volée mode virtualisation 

++
Jag


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

pas de quoi être euphorique certes mais pas de quoi non plus crier au scandale ( je précise que je suis un utilisateur basique )
Snow ou Lion ça ne change pas grand chose pour ma pomme
quelques améliorations intéressantes comme mail ou iTunes 
un trackpad plutôt bien
surement pleins de trucs et astuces a découvrir 
le tout pour un prix raisonnable 
dommage tout ce gris , ça fout le bourdon
bref une mise a jour plutôt mineure que j ai acheté plus par curiosité que par nécessite 
le prix de 3 ou 4 paquets de clopes
plus généralement Back to The Mac c est plutôt droit vers l IOS
les vrais puristes sont déçus , personnellement je les comprends


----------



## winvsmac (21 Juillet 2011)

Tout s'est bien passé me concernant.

Seule chose que j'ai remarqué : j'ouvre un PDF avec Aperçu (par un double clic sur le fichier) et je le referme. J'ouvre un autre PDF avec Aperçu (par un double clic sur le fichier), mon fichier s'ouvre, mais s'ouvre également le 1er fichier que j'avais ouvert. Meme chose avec un doc Word.

Qqun aurait une idée ?

Merci


----------



## jerome_l (21 Juillet 2011)

winvsmac a dit:


> Tout s'est bien passé me concernant.
> 
> Seule chose que j'ai remarqué : j'ouvre un PDF avec Aperçu (par un double clic sur le fichier) et je le referme. J'ouvre un autre PDF avec Aperçu (par un double clic sur le fichier), mon fichier s'ouvre, mais s'ouvre également le 1er fichier que j'avais ouvert. Meme chose avec un doc Word.
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est la fameuse fonction "restore" qui te rouvre l'application dans l'état dans lequel tu l'as quittée. Donc elle se rouvre avec ton ancien fichier, et ouvre ensuite le nouveau. Pas top, mais il y a des explications un peu partout pour expliquer comment ne pas restaurer une appli.


----------



## winvsmac (21 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Oui, c'est la fameuse fonction "restore" qui te rouvre l'application dans l'état dans lequel tu l'as quittée. Donc elle se rouvre avec ton ancien fichier, et ouvre ensuite le nouveau. Pas top, mais il y a des explications un peu partout pour expliquer comment ne pas restaurer une appli.



En effet, nickel apres avoir désactiver la fonction de restaure des fenêtres dans les préférences système.


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Juillet 2011)

alan63 a dit:


> pas de quoi être euphorique certes mais pas de quoi non plus crier au scandale ( je précise que je suis un utilisateur basique )
> Snow ou Lion ça ne change pas grand chose pour ma pomme
> quelques améliorations intéressantes comme mail ou iTunes
> un trackpad plutôt bien
> ...



Bahh on a toujours le choix en étant avec un finder toujours un poil SL donc on est pas perdu et un début iOS et de toute façon il ne faut pas se leurrer.. l'avenir est vers l'iPad donc iOS.. 

La MAJ est majeur mais plutôt coté épuration du code PowerPC / Rosetta et passage au Full 64 Bits.. donc plus de RAM mais au final.. une meilleure exploitation des processeurs et des applis.. c'est sure pour l'instant que coté utilisateur cela ne se voit pas directement.. et m comme à chaque fois.. va nécessiter de passer à la caisse pour certaines applis.. mais franchement cela en vaut la peine... enfin un code propre.. et donc des perspectives interessantes


----------



## artnow44 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Lion et je me retrouve avec kernel_task qui utilise 350 Mo de RAM au démarrage. Là il est à 460 Mo au bout d'une demi heure. Avant la mise à jour, il de dépassait pas 100 Mo, loin de là. Du coup 1,5 Go est utilisé sans rien lancé. Vous avez une solution ?

EDIT : Là il est a 715 Mo... C'est pas normal. :/


----------



## MILK MAGAZINE (21 Juillet 2011)

Problème de connexion au serveur NAS et problème d'impression surtout avec indesign, par contre plus rapide


----------



## Asunder (21 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi se réfère le "Synchroniser" qui est dans la barre d'état en haut ? Comment faire pour l'enlever ?

Merci ! 

EDIT : C'était MobileMe. Touche cmd enfoncée et on l'enlève, tout simplement !


----------



## Killmore (21 Juillet 2011)

Il y à l'air d'y avoir pas mal de truc alléchant avec ce Lion (même si il reste des pb, normal c'est la 10.7.0 ^^)

Je pense attendre quelques mois voir attendre la première maj pour me lancer


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonne impression pour moi.

J'ai installé le félin sur 3 machines. Je vous fait le détail.

*iMac mid 2010 Core2duo 3,06Ghz 4 Go de RAM*
Aucun souci d'installation. Au niveau de l'utilisation j'ai paramètre certains éléments comme sur SL car, pour le travail que je fais dessus, certaines nouveautés ne me paraissent pas pratiques. Le plein écran par exemple... bof, sur cette machine, pas terrible. 

*MBP mid 2009 Core2Duo + SSD Intel Postville :*
Ca tourne super bien. Il a beaucoup chauffé lors de l'indexation mais ensuite, ça l'a bien fait. J'ai un peu peur qu'il ne soit un peu plus gourmand en batterie cependant.


*MBA 11" Core2Duo 1,4Ghz 2Go de RAM*
Pour moi : la meilleure surprise.
J'avais peur que 2Go soient trop légers mais pas du tout. L'OS est super réactif (merci le SSD). Il prend tout son sens sur ce type de machine (dans mon cas). Le plein écran est ici un régal, les nouveaux gestes sont super pratiques. J'ai d'ailleurs choisi de masquer le dock, ce qui donne un effet iPad encore plus accru.
En gros, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un "Super iPad" entre les mains.

Sur les 3 machines je suis repassé sur Safari car les gestes ne sont pas tous présents sur Chrome.

Pour conclure, j'adorais SL. Pour 24 je me suis dit que je ne risquais pas grand chose à essayer Lion (après avoir pris toutes les précautions bien entendu). Même si ce système est sympa, pour moi il n'était pas utile. SL était en tout à fait capable de faire des merveilles encore quelques années.


----------



## Rem64 (22 Juillet 2011)

Art-now a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Lion et je me retrouve avec kernel_task qui utilise 350 Mo de RAM au démarrage. Là il est à 460 Mo au bout d'une demi heure. Avant la mise à jour, il de dépassait pas 100 Mo, loin de là. Du coup 1,5 Go est utilisé sans rien lancé. Vous avez une solution ?
> 
> EDIT : Là il est a 715 Mo... C'est pas normal. :/



Ca permet toujours la synchronisations avec les comptes Google (Contacts etc...) Heureusement sinon ça aurait été un problème pour maintenir a jour iDevices et autres postes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h31 ----------

Quelqu'un a compris comment fonctionne le versioning? J'ai l'impression que office 2011 ne le gère pas.
Pourquoi a-t-on accès a timemachine lorsque le disque de sauvegarde n'est pas connecté?


----------



## Ugooo (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, Si j'installe Lion directement par dessus SL (manière simple de débutant), vais je ENFIN pouvoir changer le nom de mon dossier maison (aussi appelé Home) ?  C'est une question futile un peu hors sujet mais la réponse minteresse beaucoup


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (22 Juillet 2011)

MelleB a dit:


> Pour moi que du bonheur, un petit bémol Pic2Icon n'est plus pris en charge sous Lion....
> 
> Si quelqu'un connait un équivalent qui est pris en charge je suis preneuse!
> 
> Merci.



Yes, img2icns 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h09 ----------




jerome_l a dit:


> - Sans doute un effet de bord de l'unification des icônes, le texte de cette même side-bar est désormais ENORME par défaut ! C'est laid ! Heureusement il existe une préférence pour revenir à une taille de police raisonnable.



Ah bon ? Alors autant j'ai trouvé une option pour modifier la taille de police des textes sous les icônes, autant j'ai pas réussi à trouver d'option pour modifier la taille du texte de la sidebar..... :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------




Jonueva a dit:


> Je connais bien le mot de passe mais l'identifiant était toujours pré-rempli donc je le connais pas...



C'est tout simplement le nom qui s'affiche sur l'icone de ton mac sur ton bureau "ordinateur de XXX" ("XXX" étant ton nom d'utilisateur, pour peu que tu sois le seul admin/user de ton mac)


----------



## samchercheunmac (22 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir à tous!

très heureux d'être passer à lion mais j'ai constaté les bugs suivants:
-impossible de me connecter à facetime avec mes identifiants apple (il me réponds erreur du serveur lors de l'identification)
-problème d'affichage lors du passage en plein écran pendant l'utilisation de vlc ( des pages non ouvertes ou récemment fermées viennent s'immiscer dans le film, ainsi que le launchpad et des pixels assez imposants et des lignes bleues si je passe du net au film! )
problèmes que je n'avais pas sous SL.mon écran serait-il déjà défectueux ou cela viendrais t-il d 'ailleurs ???

help me please!!! bonne soirèe à vous tous!!


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

Moi, j'ai mis dans mon dock les applis que j'utilise le plus.
Je constate que l'icône d'iCal est transparente... 
Quand je lance l'appli, cette icône redevient normale... et quand je quitte... transparente...
:rateau:


----------



## ÉB (22 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Le prix de lion ? Bien trop cher s'il est moins bien que le précédent OS.



Réponse très intelligente

23,99 euros pour le nombre d'installation que tu veux.


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

J'ai réparé les permissions et ai redémarré mon MBP...
L'îcone d'iCal est à nouveau apparente et non plus transparente...


----------



## Palette64GP (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Pour ma part l'installation c'est bien déroulé sauf que maintenant VLC et Firefox sont impossible à ouvrir ! Ils crashent et me mettent un message d'erreur (un rapport)
Une idée ???
Je bade là sans VLC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> - Dans itunes, quand on veut executer une mise à jours des applis iphone, en cliquant sur tout mettre à jour, la MàJ ne se lance pas ! ! !  pour que ça marche il faut cliquer sur le boutton "mettre à jour" de chaque application
> *(MàJ)* : Le même problème est rencontré dans itunes version windows, donc ça n'a peut être rien à voir avec Lion​



J'ai iTunes 10.4 et Snow Leopard. Je ne rencontre pas ce problème.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Le prix de lion ? Bien trop cher s'il est moins bien que le précédent OS.



C'est de l'humour ? ou autre chose


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Le prix de lion ? Bien trop cher s'il est moins bien que le précédent OS.


 
Franchement, faut pas déconner...
Vu la qualité du produit, de la stabilité, c'est pas cher du tout... 

Avec Windows, c'est autre chose...


----------



## hannibalforez (22 Juillet 2011)

Premiers soucis :

- le passage d'une session à l'autre se fait parfois dans la douleur (j'ai eu un bug à deux reprises et ai du redémarrer l'ordi). Mais la fonctionnalité en haut à droite est intéressante.

- mission control : je ne suis pas très fan de la présentation en deçà de quatre appli ouvertes : les fenêtres sont trop grandes et les unes sur les autres. Peut-être est-ce un bug ?

- dans launch pad il y a la possibilité de faire des dossiers, mais combien d'applis sont inutiles ? (genre l'install d'adobe cs5...). Je clique longuement sur les applis qui se mettent à gigoter comme dans iOS mais je ne parviens pas à les supprimer.

Sinon globalement ça va.


----------



## luc.sindirian (22 Juillet 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu peux essayer avec 2 doigts ça marche impec!
> 
> Sinon l'impression général est bonne à part 2 ou 3 remarques : l'indexation des disques est longue voir très longue, le lunchpad ne sert à rien (si on a le dossier applications sur le dock...), un bug du finder qui sur la barre latérale a bizarrement dupliqué les favoris... plusieurs appli ont des bugs (VLC par exemple quand on lit un film en HD, on voit des pixels lors de l'agrandissement) sinon Chrome a un problème avec le plein écran (donc vivement une mise à jour). Sinon aucun regret pour la mise à jour! pour le moment



Mise à jour très correcte sur MBP 2010. Quelques bugs sur le volet latéral du :
- Volet latéral qui ne peut pas être élargi avec le pointeur ;
- un favori qui ne peut être supprimé sur le volet.
Tout le reste fonctionne très bien pour l'instant.
A installer


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

Est-il possible de retélécharger Lion ?
Car je ne le trouve pas sur mon disque... je ne vois pas où il a bien pu atterir.
Le but : l'enregistrer sur une clé USB (comme pas mal de monde d'ailleurs).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> J'ai réparé les permissions et ai redémarré mon MBP...
> L'îcone d'iCal est à nouveau apparente et non plus transparente...


Toujours réparer les autorisations APRÈS une mise à jour. C'est un réflexe à avoir.


----------



## amnesya12 (22 Juillet 2011)

Je suis super déçu de cette installation depuis j'ai des bugs en permanence 
celui qui me cause le plus de PBs j'ai une fenêtre qui revient sans arrêt et qui me dit:
LA CONNEXION AU SERVEUR A ECHOUE
LES URL DE TYPE "FILE" NE SONT PAS PRIS EN CHARGE
Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce qu'il y a lieu de faire ce serait sympa
merci


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

non mais là c'est pire que pire aujourd'hui.
Traitement de texte inexplorable. 
final cut pro X inutilisable. 3h pour importer un fichier vidéos et le ventilateur tellement puissant que je suis obligé de quitter l'appli de peur de faire péter mon ordi. 

Y A DE SERIEUX PROBLEME DE RALENTISSEMENT SUR LION
Honnêtement je suis le seul à constaté ça ou alors ceux qui dise que tout est parfait n'utilise pas adobe, final cut et compressor ?
Là faut pas DECONNER....

J'vous fais une vidéo des réactions de mon ordi si ça continue parce que c'est pas normal.


----------



## jerome_l (22 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pour ton souci, je pense que cela se passe dans les Préférences Système, Clavier puis méthodes de saisie puis l'onglet langues, texte....



Bon, j'avais mis un layout de clavier incorrect: "International English - PC". Contrairement à SL qui avait un layout explicit pour le clavier "Anglais international", sur Lion il faut mettre le layout sur "Américain" et ça marche de nouveau correctement. OUF !


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Est-il possible de retélécharger Lion ?
> Car je ne le trouve pas sur mon disque... je ne vois pas où il a bien pu atterir.
> Le but : l'enregistrer sur une clé USB (comme pas mal de monde d'ailleurs).




j'ai lu plus haut qu'il faut copier le dmg avant l'install car il se supprime tout seul apres, tres certainement pas soucis de sécurité.

D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui empêche une personne d'acheter lion et de passer sa copie à un autre ?
Le DMG exécuterait il un script afin de mémoriser le nombre d'install et l'identité du système ?


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> non mais là c'est pire que pire aujourd'hui.
> Traitement de texte inexplorable.
> final cut pro X inutilisable. 3h pour importer un fichier vidéos et le ventilateur tellement puissant que je suis obligé de quitter l'appli de peur de faire péter mon ordi.
> 
> ...


De mon côté, une fois l'indexation de Spotlight passée (deux fois, et il y a des erreurs sur des fichiers ZIP [à approfondir]) je trouve Lion étonnamment aussi fluide que SL. Launchpad fonctionne bien, Mission Control est réactif etc.

Mais, effectivement, je n'utilise _aucun_ des logiciels que tu cites. J'ai une utilisation assez "basique" et ça marche bien. Vu que tu travailles sur de gros fichiers (enfin je suppose : FCP ce n'est pas pour des fichiers texte ), on peut soupçonner un problème du côté des nouvelles fonctionnalités du système de fichiers, gérées par de nouveaux services de TimeMachine (j'ai remarqué que la suppression de fichiers est plus lente par exemple).

Hier, j'ai eu un mal de chien à installer les outils serveurs (CPU à 100º pendant une heure, ça n'avançait pas bizarre) mais aujourd'hui tout roule.


----------



## jerome_l (22 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Franchement, faut pas déconner...
> Vu la qualité du produit, de la stabilité, c'est pas cher du tout...
> 
> Avec Windows, c'est autre chose...



Windows Seven est sorti parfaitement stable, et les nouvelles fonctionnalités correctement déboguées et fonctionnelles. Merci pour lui. Il est en tout point meilleur que Vista (ceci dit, c'était pas trop difficile).

Avec Lion, j'ai l'impression que chacune des "250 nouveautés" est faite à la va-vite. Le look&feel de l'interface graphique est moins bon que le précédent OS (icônes sans couleur du finder, polices de caractères trop grosses, un Launchpad avec des icônes ridiculement grosses, iCal et Carnet d'adresse devenus immondes). Le "Mission Control" fonctionne mal en bi-écran (un comble, quand on voit les investissements gigantesques dans la techno Thunderbolt qui permet - ENFIN - d'avoir deux écrans externes avec un MBP).

Bien sûr il y a heureusement de vraies bonnes nouveautés: iTunes 64-bit, Mail, le nouveau Safari, le nouveau Finder (preview, config de la toolbar), une plutôt bonne réactivité, et j'en oublie certainement (ce n'est pas en 24h que l'on fait le tour d'un nouvel OS). Mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face, Lion en l'état comporte de sacrées régressions comparé à Snow Leopard.


----------



## corinned (22 Juillet 2011)

quelqun a til essayer une installation sur un MBP 2.8 Ghz intel core 2 duo    4 go de memoire  DD 500 Go  merci d'avance


----------



## pjarrige73 (22 Juillet 2011)

Palette64GP a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Pour ma part l'installation c'est bien déroulé sauf que maintenant VLC et Firefox sont impossible à ouvrir ! Ils crashent et me mettent un message d'erreur (un rapport)
> Une idée ???
> Je bade là sans VLC



T'a fait les MAJ ??


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Avec Lion, j'ai l'impression que chacune des "250 nouveautés" est faite à la va-vite.




Faut pas pousser. Les 3/4 sont complètement inutiles, ça c'est sûr, mais dire que ça donne une impression de "fait à la va vite"...


----------



## pjarrige73 (22 Juillet 2011)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai lu plus haut qu'il faut copier le dmg avant l'install car il se supprime tout seul apres, tres certainement pas soucis de sécurité.
> 
> D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui empêche une personne d'acheter lion et de passer sa copie à un autre ?
> Le DMG exécuterait il un script afin de mémoriser le nombre d'install et l'identité du système ?



Bonne question 

Limitation ou non du nombre d'installation ??? HELP Y a-t-il une info clair à ce sujet SVP ??

Si pas de limitation :

j'aurai carément proposé que l'on s'enregistre en ligne après installation de son LION et zou on a accès à un FTP privé pour récupéré l'image ... c'est bien plus simple.. vu qu'il y a aucune explication fournie au moment du download de comment récupérer le .DMG pour en faire une copie ....


----------



## LaJoub83 (22 Juillet 2011)

Mon premier souci dans OS X Lion concerne un geste que j'utilise tout le temps sur SL et qui a premiere vu n'est plus dans Lion. Je veux parler du geste avec trois doigts sur le coté dans le FInder pour faire précédent (ou suivant) dans le Finder par exemple. Y a til un truc à faire, Quelqu'un connait une solution?


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux tout simplement le récupérer sur le MAS autant de fois que tu veux mais c'est limité à 5 machines me semble-t-il.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------




LaJoub83 a dit:


> Mon premier souci dans OS X Lion concerne un geste que j'utilise tout le temps sur SL et qui a premiere vu n'est plus dans Lion. Je veux parler du geste avec trois doigts sur le coté dans le FInder pour faire précédent (ou suivant) dans le Finder par exemple. Y a til un truc à faire, Quelqu'un connait une solution?



C'est vrai que ce geste manque cruellement dans Lion


----------



## jerome_l (22 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Yes, img2icns
> Ah bon ? Alors autant j'ai trouvé une option pour modifier la taille de police des textes sous les icônes, autant j'ai pas réussi à trouver d'option pour modifier la taille du texte de la sidebar..... :mouais:




Préférences Système->Général->Taille de l'icône de la barre latérale

Comme son nom l'indique, ça change la taille de la police  Bon, ça change aussi la taille des icônes.


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2011)

@pjarrige73 moi je crois avoir lu 250 machines soit 250 fois par personnes en fait !

mais je ne sais pas ce qui empêche de donner le dmg a un autre


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Juillet 2011)

A mon avis le dmg ne fonctionne qu'avec ton compte apple.

jm


----------



## paranoid2013 (22 Juillet 2011)

Lion installé hier soir, tout fonctionne parfaitement bien. Aucun de mes logiciel n'est incompatible.... Et j'apprécie beaucoup l'utilisation des gestes multi touch (beaucoup plus que sur SL...)

Par contre, il me vient une question toute bête : c'est moi où il n'existe aucun raccourci multi touch pour faire passer une appli en plein écran (et inversement) ? Si c'est le cas, c'est vraiment dommage et pénible de passer par le menu déroulant....


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

kaos a dit:


> @pjarrige73 moi je crois avoir lu 250 machines soit 250 fois par personnes en fait !
> 
> mais je ne sais pas ce qui empêche de donner le dmg a un autre



Je ne sais pas non plus. Pour ma part, j'ai fait une image disque sur une partition d'un DD externe. Je l'ai installé sur les 3 machines de mon domicile mais j'hésite à l'installer sur les 2 Mac Mini du boulot par peur de ne plus pouvoir l'installer sur d'autres machines après...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




paranoid2013 a dit:


> Par contre, il me vient une question toute bête : c'est moi où il n'existe aucun raccourci multi touch pour faire passer une appli en plein écran (et inversement) ? Si c'est le cas, c'est vraiment dommage et pénible de passer par le menu déroulant....



Il y a une petite icône en haut à droite des fenêtres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




Jean-marie B a dit:


> A mon avis le dmg ne fonctionne qu'avec ton compte apple.
> 
> jm



Non, j'ai installé à partir d'une image disque sur le MBP de ma femme qui n'as pas le même compte/identifiant Apple que moi et ça s'est fait sans souci.


----------



## LaJoub83 (22 Juillet 2011)

Re,

Un autre souci est apparu quand je branche mon mac à ma télé, je n'arrive pas à voir une vidéo plein écran sur la télé. La vidéo rebascule sur le mac et la télé devient noire.

:S


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

J'ai décider de désactivé temporairement la sauvegarde Time Machine qui a chaque sauvegarde la température monté autour des 90° et les ventillo a plus de 6000 rpm ( j'appel pas ça une sauvegarde en tâche de fonds ).

De plus j'avais un disque " MobileBackups " : dès lors que j'ai désactivé TM, j'ai gagner 10 Go sur mon ssd interne. ( Bizarre )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




LaJoub83 a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Un autre souci est apparu quand je branche mon mac à ma télé, je n'arrive pas à voir une vidéo plein écran sur la télé. La vidéo rebascule sur le mac et la télé devient noire.
> 
> :S



J'ai le même problème, sauf que moi c'est sur un moniteur externe.

La video se bascule inexorablement sur l'écran du Macbook Pro.


----------



## paranoid2013 (22 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> J
> 
> 
> Il y a une petite icône en haut à droite des fenêtres



Oups, j'ai pas vu ca ! :rose:

Et pour revenir en mode "fenêtres", il y a la même icone (que je n'aurais donc toujours pas vu) ou on doit passer par l'escape du clavier ?

N'empêche, ca aurait pas été génial de faire un geste multi touch pour ca ?


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> J'ai décider de désactivé temporairement la sauvegarde Time Machine qui a chaque sauvegarde la température monté autour des 90° et les ventillo a plus de 6000 rpm ( j'appel pas ça une sauvegarde en tâche de fonds ).
> 
> De plus j'avais un disque " MobileBackups " : dès lors que j'ai désactivé TM, j'ai gagner 10 Go sur mon ssd interne. ( Bizarre )



A priori c'est normal pour les premières sauvegardes TM. L'indexation doit y être pour beaucoup.


----------



## olasi (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

pour moi Lion n'est q'un slow leopard (non pas de faute de frappe). 
Mais bon cela n'est pas très grave comparé au reste ....

En effet depuis linstallation de Lion (sans problème sois dit en passant, environ 35 minutes),
Ne marche plus (crash) :
- ICal
- Carnet d'adresse
- FaceTime
- Acrobat X Pro
- ITunes
- AppStore

Vous comprendrez un peu mon énervement et je vous dit pas comme je galère avec VLC.

Bref : PAS CONTENT !!!
Je n'imagine ne pas être le seul.

Sinon le défilement naturel ne l'est pas du tout pour moi, revenu au défilement style SL.

Pour le reste je ne suis pas fan du nouveau mail, moi je reste avec l'affichage classique.
Safari c'est pas mal en plein écran avec la possibilité de zoom assez joli.

Les mouvements sont moins pratiques je trouve mais bon on va s'habituer.

Voilà en gros pas top pour moi !!


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

paranoid2013 a dit:


> Oups, j'ai pas vu ca ! :rose:
> 
> Et pour revenir en mode "fenêtres", il y a la même icone (que je n'aurais donc toujours pas vu) ou on doit passer par l'escape du clavier ?
> 
> N'empêche, ca aurait pas été génial de faire un geste multi touch pour ca ?



C'est là qu'est l'astuce lol. En plein écran la petite icône disparait et je l'ai cherchée un bon moment. Il faut tout simplement mettre ton pointeur en haut de l'écran et l'icône apparaitra.

Pas méga pratique je te l'accorde.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Autre problème constaté.
Iweb. Quand je fais des modifications c'est pareille. Le ventilé s'emballe. Et surtout y a un souci avec la carte graphique. Il me fait des trucs chelou quand je met une fenêtre safari sur iweb.


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

olasi a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> pour moi Lion n'est q'un slow leopard (non pas de faute de frappe).
> Mais bon cela n'est pas très grave comparé au reste ....
> ...


Tu as tenté une réparation des permissions ?


----------



## paranoid2013 (22 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> C'est là qu'est l'astuce lol. En plein écran la petite icône disparait et je l'ai cherchée un bon moment. Il faut tout simplement mettre ton pointeur en haut de l'écran et l'icônes apparaitra.
> 
> Pas méga pratique je te l'accorde.



Ah oui, effectivement.... Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour l'astuce


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai lu plus haut qu'il faut copier le dmg avant l'install car il se supprime tout seul apres, tres certainement pas soucis de sécurité.
> 
> D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui empêche une personne d'acheter lion et de passer sa copie à un autre ?
> Le DMG exécuterait il un script afin de mémoriser le nombre d'install et l'identité du système ?


 
Effectivement, il a dû l'effacer...
Puis-je le télécharger à nouveau ? Je pense que oui puisque je l'ai acheté...


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

olasi a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> pour moi Lion n'est q'un slow leopard (non pas de faute de frappe).
> Mais bon cela n'est pas très grave comparé au reste ....
> ...



As tu essayé de réparer les permission ?

Pour le défilement inversé je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Pas adapté a un ordi


----------



## olasi (22 Juillet 2011)

Non je vais essayer, merci

j'avais oublier Aperçu ne fonctionne pas non plus !!


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Effectivement, il a dû l'effacer...
> Puis-je le télécharger à nouveau ? Je pense que oui puisque je l'ai acheté...



Ouep tu peux le récupérer sans pb sur le MAS.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Effectivement, il a dû l'effacer...
> Puis-je le télécharger à nouveau ? Je pense que oui puisque je l'ai acheté...



Si vous avez déjà installé Lion avant de vouloir créer cette sauvegarde, il vous est encore possible de le retélécharger (merci au membre ps1024 pour l'astuce). Pour cela, il suffit dans l'application Mac App Store de cliquer sur Purchased en maintenant la touche Alt. Vous pourrez alors initier un nouveau téléchargement des logiciels déjà installés dont Lion.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Des news d'une hypothétique mise à jour de lion ?
Ah ouéé. Et le correcteur automatique version ipad c'est pas possible non plus....


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Des news d'une hypothétique mise à jour de lion ?
> Ah ouéé. Et le correcteur automatique version ipad c'est pas possible non plus....



Tu peux le désactiver dans Préférence Système => Langue et texte


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Des news d'une hypothétique mise à jour de lion ?
> Ah ouéé. Et le correcteur automatique version ipad c'est pas possible non plus....



Pour le correcteur tu peut le désactivé : 

Préférence système / Langue et texte / Onglet Texte / Décocher Corriger l'orthographe

Tout comme toi vivement la prochaine MAJ


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour le correcteur tu peut le désactivé :
> 
> Préférence système / Langue et texte / Onglet Texte / Décocher Corriger l'orthographe
> 
> Tout comme toi vivement la prochaine MAJ




Lol : 3 posts, 3 réponses identiques, on fait la course hihi  ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Lol : 3 posts, 3 réponses identiques, on fait la course hihi  ?



 c'est clair.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Ce qui est dingue. C'est qu'avec les malheurs de défaut de fabrication de l'ipad 2. Je me suis dis. "Plus jamais j'achèterais un produit apple dès sa sortie" J'attendrais d'avoir des retombés de problèmes via les forums. 
Et bien j'aurais du m'écouter. Ce qui est clair, c'est que apple ne rime plus avec qualité depuis un bout de temps maintenant. C'est bien dommage.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Je me suis dit pareil.

A la sorti de LION je vais voir les différent retour et attendre le .2 voir .3

Mais je sais pas, un appel incessant me disait de la télécharger 

Comme ci au dessus de ma tête y avait un ange et un démon : C'est toujours le démon qui gagne


----------



## eman (22 Juillet 2011)

Après l'installation de 30 minutes hier, tout c'est bien passé. 
Au redémarrage, je m'attendais à faire: waouhhhhh ! bah j'ai fais plutot: mouais bon.
Bon j'ai vraiment survolé le système donc je vais pas m'attarder pour l'instant.

En bref:
-Graphiquement y a rien de folichon, tout est plus terne, gris. Bref passons.
- Le scroll (de la discorde) inverse de la souris est complètement déroutant: logique sur le plan tactile mais pas avec une souris. Heureusement on peut revenir au scroll d'avant.
- Où est Space ? Qu'on me le rende.

-le plus important: le launchpad. Ah tiens parlons-en. Oui c'est chouette, fluide, toussa.....mais clairement il est pas du tout abouti !!

Aussi chiant à utiliser que le springbaord d'IOS 4. On ne peut pas supprimer toutes les applis (va savoir pourquoi), maintenant on a le désinstalleur de chaque logiciel d'adobe qui est affiché (ca encombre pour rien).
Aucun réglage, aucune option, rien. Je pensais qu'il ce serait inspiré du Jailbreak, nada. Plutot que de parler du peu qu'il y a, je vais parler de ce qu'il manque cruellement à mon avis pour une utilisation optimale:

- manque la sélection multiples d'appli. De là imaginez: clic droit -> déplacer->tel dossier. Hop en 2 temps 3 mouvement c'est réglé.
- manque la possibilité de réduire la taille des appli pour en avoir plusieurs par écran (genre un curseur)
- manque des options de classement: par taille, par ordre alphabétique, les appli ouvertes récemment, enfin ce que fait un explorateur de fichier classique (path finder est génial au passage)

Enfin de compte, l'usage est plus fait pour les écrans tactiles mais par pour un ordi classique. Dommage, j'espère qu'il s'enrichira car c'est vraiment frustrant de voir autant de possibilités non exploitées. 

Résultat je pense que je ne m'en servirai pas bcp. 

Je reviendrais poster surement plus tard en fonction de mes découvertes. Bonne découverte malgré tout mais pas nécessaire.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Ouéé c'es la magie d'apple. Mais qu'il fasse gaffe Steve Jobs. Ca pourrait lui retomber dessus. 
Qu'il n'oublie pas les professionnels surtout. Ce qu'il a tendance à faire en ce moment.

Bon, antidote ne fonctionne plus non plus. Damned

Et j'ai décoché correction d'orthographe automatique. Là aussi doit y avoir un bugginou.
Surtout certain mot il me fait des corrections...


----------



## olasi (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci à toi et à Flamoureux aussi.
Aprés réparation ca marche !!!

Mais je ne suis quand même pas emballé par ce lion...

Wait and see


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Des problèmes aussi pour vider la corbeille. Il te dit que des fichiers sont utilisés alors que rien est ouvert. Du coup tu peux pas supprimer ta corbeille.

CA ME SAOUL.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Si tu es sur de ce que tu supprime tu peut faire un cmd + clic droit sur la corbeille pour effacer en mode sécurisé.


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Des problèmes aussi pour vider la corbeille. Il te dit que des fichiers sont utilisés alors que rien est ouvert. Du coup tu peux pas supprimer ta corbeille.
> 
> CA ME SAOUL.



Dans le pire des cas, tu as toujours la possibilité de repasser sur SL.

Je comprends ton agacement, mais bon. Tu savais à la base qu'étant donné qu'il s'agissait de la 10.7.0 il y allait surement avoir des bugs et c'est pas faute d'avoir prévenu les gens que cet OS se rapprocherait d'iOS (Back to the Mac). Libre à chacun, sachant cela de l'installer ou pas.

Pour ma part, sur 3 machines différentes (de 2009, 2010, 2011) aucun souci, et une fluidité accrue.

Après c'est sûr qu'il faut aimer. J'ai paramétré différemment Lion selon les machines. Les portables, c'est un peu à la iOS (Dock masqué et utilisation de Launchpad + appui en plein écran), sur l'iMac, je suis resté sur un config à la SL.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

off topic

&#8206;"Ceux qui savent faire font, ceux qui ne savent pas faire enseignent, ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner enseignent aux enseignants, et ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner aux enseignants font de la politique."

J'aime bien ta signature, mais bon, je préfère celle-ci 

"J'aime apprendre, je n'aime pas qu'on m'enseigne"
Winston CHURCHILL

Maintenant, imagine que tu sois dans un 747, que tous les pilotes sont morts, que tu soies le seul à pouvoir piloter, et à la radio, pour t'aider à atterrir il y a le choix entre deux personnes :
- le meilleur pilote de 747 de la compagnie
- le formateur des pilotes

Je te conseille vivement de choisir le formateur si tu veux avoir une chance d'atterrir.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Impossible de supprimer en mode sécurisé. bien sûr que j'ai essayé. Bref, je laisse tomber Lion. 
Je vais me défouler au sport.


----------



## yohann49 (22 Juillet 2011)

bab96p a dit:


> Ma première impression sur cette version "finale" est que c'est la même que la GM ! (11a511)



haha ça va ouais, on aurait pas du l'acheter mais bon en même temps il faut bien qu'on puisse profiter des prochaines MAJs 

Sinon parfait ce Lion pour moi! une journée suffit à être totalement à l'aise. j'aimerais pas retourner sur Snow maintenant je serais déjà perdu


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> off topic
> 
> &#8206;"Ceux qui savent faire font, ceux qui ne savent pas faire enseignent, ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner enseignent aux enseignants, et ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner aux enseignants font de la politique."
> 
> ...



HS : Pour les pilotes, aucune idée, ce n'est pas mon rayon. Par contre dans l'éducation nationale... Ma signature reste totalement vraie (malheureusement).


----------



## Rem64 (22 Juillet 2011)

hannibalforez a dit:


> Premiers soucis :
> 
> 
> - dans launch pad il y a la possibilité de faire des dossiers, mais combien d'applis sont inutiles ? (genre l'install d'adobe cs5...). Je clique longuement sur les applis qui se mettent à gigoter comme dans iOS mais je ne parviens pas à les supprimer.



C'est normal, il la suppression à la sauce iOS ne fonctionne que sur des appli achetées sur le mac app store et pas sur les appui installées à la méthode traditionnelle. C'est un peu comme les appui jailbreak cydia sur iphone il faut passer par cydia pour les retirer. Par contre fais le test avec une appui du mac app store qui est gratuite et tu verra qu'en maintenant cliqué sur un icone du launchpad une croix de suppression apparait. C'est dommage car cela aurait été bien un outil de désinstallation qui se serait lancé avec le clic sur la croix de suppression.


----------



## amnesya12 (22 Juillet 2011)

j'ai installé lion par contre je rencontre un drôle de pb depuis
Lorsque je mets une clé USB j'ai un drôle de message lorsque je veux la retirer
LA CONNEXION SERVEUR A ECHOUE
LES URL DE TYPE "FILE"NE SONT PAS PRISES EN CHARGE

Je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec cette clé USB et il y en a qu'une apparemment qui me fait ça !!!
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider a trouver l'astuce et d'éviter cette fenêtre ce serait le top
merci pour votre aide


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

amnesya12 a dit:


> j'ai installé lion par contre je rencontre un drôle de pb depuis
> Lorsque je mets une clé USB j'ai un drôle de message lorsque je veux la retirer
> LA CONNEXION SERVEUR A ECHOUE
> LES URL DE TYPE "FILE"NE SONT PAS PRISES EN CHARGE
> ...



Tu as tenté une réparation des permissions ?


----------



## ditek (22 Juillet 2011)

Nouveau bug découvert tres tard hier soir, la suspension d'activité ne fait qu'éteindre l'écran et ne met pas l'ordinateur en veille comme avec SL.

Je tente une réparation des permission tout a l'heure sinon je ferai une réinstall propre.

Je n'est quasiment aucun probleme sur mon Macbook qui j'avais pour le coup formaté avec SL avant la sortie de Lion. Je n'est pas fait cette manip sur mon iMac car bcp trop de fichier a sauvegarder. Je pense que tout ceci doit y jouer car + de probleme sur l'iMac que sur le Macbook... surtout que mon iMac (i7 QuadCore 2.8 GHz) est plus récent que mon macbook (2.4 Ghz dual core)


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ditek a dit:


> Nouveau bug découvert tres tard hier soir, la suspension d'activité ne fait qu'éteindre l'écran et ne met pas l'ordinateur en veille comme avec SL.



Comment t'en es-tu rendu compte ?


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (22 Juillet 2011)

jerome_l a dit:


> Préférences Système->Général->Taille de l'icône de la barre latérale
> 
> Comme son nom l'indique, ça change la taille de la police  Bon, ça change aussi la taille des icônes.



AAAAAAAAALLEEEELUIAAAAA !!!! Merci beaucoup !!!!


----------



## willkingson (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais sur l'App du Mac App Store: "Nova Bench", j'ai l'impression que mon score s'est amélioré de 41 points en passant sous OS X Lion, de 536 à 577, enfin vu que je n'enregistre jamais les benchs, il me semble me souvenir que j'étais à 536!
Si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer ça, ce serait cool!
Au faite, je suis sur le Macbook Pro 13" d'entré de gamme 2011!
Merci


----------



## ditek (22 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Comment t'en es-tu rendu compte ?


Je m'en rend compte car le fait de mettre en "Suspension d'activité" un mac devrait provoquer l'arret de mon DD externe ainsi que le DD interne.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas : J'entend mon DD Interne travailler quand j'approche l'oreille, on entend bien qu'il n'est pas éteint...et mon DD externe ne s&#8217;arrête pas.


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ditek a dit:


> Je m'en rend compte car le fait de mettre en "Suspension d'activité" un mac devrait provoquer l'arret de mon DD externe ainsi que le DD interne.
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas : J'entend mon DD Interne travailler quand j'approche l'oreille, on entend bien qu'il n'est pas éteint...et mon DD externe ne sarrête pas.



D'accord, je jeterai une oreille au mien je pense


----------



## boddy (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Avant de me lancer sur le lion, quelqu'un peut me dire si Adobe Photoshop CS version 8, fonctionne ?

MERCI


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Gestion de la RAM toujours aussi pourri sur Safari


----------



## Viclanel (22 Juillet 2011)

bonjour
Je viens d'installer MacOs Lion sur mon iMac. (intel core duo; 3,06 Ghz)
Je n'ai pas d'iPhone ni d'iPad
Je trouve donc que mis à part un changement de design, les nouvelles fonctionnalités n'apportent pas grand chose de plus sauf peut-être de refaire les réglages de mon trackpad.
Safari ne va pas plus vite. Le calendrier n'affiche plus les calendriers latéraux (ou je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire), je n'arrive plus à changer la police des boites aux lettres dans Mail.
Mon logiciel Route 66 ne fonctionne plus sur Lion
Bref, heureusement que le prix n'est pas trop élevé car pour ceux qui, comme moi, n'ont qu'un iMac; ça ne vaut pas le coup de changer.

De plus, je n'arrive plus à fermer Chrome, je suis obligé de forcer à quitter avant d'éteindre.
Si quelqu'un avait un tuyau, je suis preneur.
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## Mr Fon (22 Juillet 2011)

Installé depuis hier comme toutes les MAJ en mise à jour depuis le dernier OS, rien à dire, impecc, ça fonctionne très bien, aucun bug à déclarer pour le moment.

 C'est sobre, rapide et fluide. Très agréable même d'utilisation, j'aime beaucoup. ( 27' I5 début 2011, 8go de ram). Aucune incompatibilité de mes apps (comme à chaque maj, je fais le ménage avant, c'est tjrs la bonne occaz' pour faire le tri dans ses applis et les mettre à jour).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Après un certain nombre d'heures passées sur Lion, j'en ai une vision nettement plus positive :
- les saccades ont disparu : j'avais complètement zappé la réindexation complète de Spotlight en arrière-plan (le SSD étant totalement silencieux, je n'avais pas remarqué que le Mac travaillait comme un malade)
- j'ai changé un certain nombre de choses : taille des polices du menu latéral du Finder, dossier de départ des nouvelles fenêtres du Finder, Dashboard en surimpression comme dans SL plutôt que sur un écran séparé, barres d'outils de mail et présentation en mode classique, scrollbars toujours visibles etc.
- Je commence à utiliser plusieurs écrans alors que j'avais abandonné avec Spaces : avec Mission Control c'est vraiment plus pratique à mon goût
- je commence à apprécier le mode plein écran
- les animations des fenêtres ne me dérangent plus : question d'habitude. Maintenant que je sais quand elles arrivent, elles ne me surprennent plus puisque je les anticipe.

Et puis je suis très content des progrès sur la sécurité, maintenant que Filevault est compatible Time Machine je vais recrypter mon disque (en cas de vol je préfère savoir que mes données ne seront pas lisibles), bref j'ai pris mes marques et je peux apprécier les nouveautés.

*/!\ j'ai lancé l'encryption par Filevault. Après redémarrage, mais le clavier était en QWERTY sur l'écran de login. Faites attention si vous ne savez pas comment taper votre mot de passe en QWERTY.*


----------



## Bilmonis (22 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas si un cas de ce genre a déjà été rapporté : lorsque je sors mon MacBook Pro de veille, ma souris Logitech bluetooth (M555B) ne reprend pas contact. Je suis obligé dans la barre du haut de désactiver le bluetooth, puis de le réactiver.


----------



## OSXVince (22 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement, je trouve que le serveur était *très long* pour télécharger les 3,5 Go de l'OS. Il m'a fallu au moins 11 heures pour télécharger Lion depuis l'App Store ! *Mais le résultat en vaut la peine* : Après les 30 minutes d'installation, je découvre les nouvelles fonctionnalités du nouveau Mac OS X : LaunchPad, Mission Control, les apps plein écran... tout ce qu'il manquait à Snow Leopard ! 
Le seul coup de gueule que je fais : Dans le Finder, l'espace restant sur le disque n'apparaît plus...  Mais le problème reste minime et ce nouveau système d'exploitation reste bien dans l'ensemble.


----------



## Rez2a (22 Juillet 2011)

OSXVince a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve que le serveur était *très long* pour télécharger les 3,5 Go de l'OS. Il m'a fallu au moins 11 heures pour télécharger Lion depuis l'App Store ! *Mais le résultat en vaut la peine* : Après les 30 minutes d'installation, je découvre les nouvelles fonctionnalités du nouveau Mac OS X : LaunchPad, Mission Control, les apps plein écran... tout ce qu'il manquait à Snow Leopard !
> Le seul coup de gueule que je fais : Dans le Finder, l'espace restant sur le disque n'apparaît plus...  Mais le problème reste minime et ce nouveau système d'exploitation reste bien dans l'ensemble.



Finder -> Présentation -> Afficher la barre d'état


----------



## Marcquis59 (22 Juillet 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avant de me lancer sur le lion, quelqu'un peut me dire si Adobe Photoshop CS version 8, fonctionne ?
> 
> MERCI



Oui, j,ai essayé avec CS, CS2, et  CS5.5, pas de problèmes....
Mais j'ai aussi un illstrator 9, la ca ne marche pas !


----------



## OSXVince (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci Rez2a


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2011)

*On peut remettre précédente ou suivante sur internet (chrome) avec les 3 doigts ? *


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

Et non. Pas pour le moment. Tu peux le faire avec safari (à 2 doigts).


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2011)

Je suis à 80° avec chrome et dans le moniteur il pompe plus que d'habitude. (250 MO là avec 2 onglets).
Il y a des bugs graphiques sur chrome aussi.
Qu'en est t-il de FF ? 

SAFARI me donne autant envie que de retourner à internet explorer. En gros j'ai pas envie


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Et vous pensiez qu'en téléchargent une appli sur l'ipad, elle allait s'ouvrir sur mac os lion ?
BEN QUE NENI....
Franchement, ils auraient pu faire un effort là aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Généralement une mise à jour arrive après combien de temps ?
Pour SL la mise à jour est arrivé combien de jour après son lancement ?


----------



## superseb (22 Juillet 2011)

Marcquis59 a dit:


> Oui, j,ai essayé avec CS, CS2, et  CS5.5, pas de problèmes....
> Mais j'ai aussi un illstrator 9, la ca ne marche pas !



Je confirme que la suite macromedia (flash et dream 8 et tout le reste - la suite Adobe de l'époque est de la partie) n'ont plus leurs places avec ce nouveau système d'exploitation.


----------



## Palette64GP (22 Juillet 2011)

@ pjarrige73
Oui normalement tout est à jour en tout cas VLC j'ai fais la MAJ juste avant Lion donc la dernière j'en ai pas trouvé d'autres !


----------



## superseb (22 Juillet 2011)

OSXVince a dit:


> Il m'a fallu au moins 11 heures pour télécharger Lion.



Je pense que c'est le gros défaut de cette mise à jour force via le web : 

1 - il faut avoir une connexion internet à domicile (ce que tout le monde n'a pas forcement)
2 - il faut un abonnement très haut débit (tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir les meilleurs services internet)
3 - il ne faut pas avoir peur de faire confiance aux services en ligne (tout le monde n'a pas forcement envie d'acheter par le net !)

Personnellement je ne réponds qu'à un de ces trois critères ! 
Pour télécharger Lion, je me suis rendu à la bibliothèque de l'université de Genève et en 15 min chrono l'affaire était dans le sac !


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Et vous pensiez qu'en téléchargent une appli sur l'ipad, elle allait s'ouvrir sur mac os lion ?
> BEN QUE NENI....
> Franchement, ils auraient pu faire un effort là aussi.



Hein ???



ptidav22 a dit:


> Généralement une mise à jour arrive après combien de temps ?
> Pour SL la mise à jour est arrivé combien de jour après son lancement ?



Visiblement Lion ne te plait vraiment pas. Je ne pense pas qu'une mise à jour y fasse quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Viclanel (22 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> *On peut remettre précédente ou suivante sur internet (chrome) avec les 3 doigts ? *



Oui, j'y suis arrivé, il suffit d'installer Better Touchtool.
Je l'avais précédemment d'ailleurs.

Bien à toi


----------



## UnAm (22 Juillet 2011)

Excellent ce félin... J'adore!  : )
Bizarrement, là où je l'ai plus de mal, c'est le nouveau Mail :/


----------



## Crock-Man (22 Juillet 2011)

Concernant les permissions, j'ai également réparé les permissions avec DiskWarrior et, le système fonctionne mieux, là tout va bien.

Seul Parallels que j'ai viré pour le remplacé par Vmware, bref, sa roule 

Bon faut vraiment que je m'habitue au nouvelle manipe avec le trackpad, pas évident leurs truc avec trois doigts et le pouce :mouais:


----------



## UnAm (22 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais Safari 5.1 vire ClickToFlash... qui est dispo comme extension pour Safari, directement téléchargeable via le menu Extensions dans ce même Safari 5.1.


----------



## Palette64GP (22 Juillet 2011)

Même après réparation des permissions j'ai toujours le même problème !


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour.

Une fois Lion installé sur son disque dur, peut-on cloner le disque dur sur un disque externe, et peut-on ensuite, en cas de besoin, démarrer sur ce disque externe ?


----------



## Zouuu (22 Juillet 2011)

sunjohn a dit:


> */!\ j'ai lancé l'encryption par Filevault. Après redémarrage, mais le clavier était en QWERTY sur l'écran de login. Faites attention si vous ne savez pas comment taper votre mot de passe en QWERTY.*



Hello,
Idem, même problème... J'ai un peu paniqué sur le coup...
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour corriger ce bug...
Merci


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Une fois Lion installé sur son disque dur, peut-on cloner le disque dur sur un disque externe, et peut-on ensuite, en cas de besoin, démarrer sur ce disque externe ?


 
Avec SL, je l'ai déjà fait... je pense qu'avec Lion cela doit être pareil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Une fois Lion installé sur son disque dur, peut-on cloner le disque dur sur un disque externe, et peut-on ensuite, en cas de besoin, démarrer sur ce disque externe ?


Sans aucun problème !!!!


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci, scaryfan et thebiglebowsy.


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Juillet 2011)

Un récapitulatif des nouvelles gestures "Lion" ici:

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

Non c'est pas que Lion ne me plait pas. Mais il est instable et juste les messages d'erreur apparaissent maintenant sans aucune raison.
Voici le message d'erreur de mail.
Je l'invente pas.  

Une erreur s&#8217;est produite en tentant de signer ce message avec un certificat de «*.....@gmail.com*». Vérifiez que votre certificat est correct pour cette adresse et que sa clé privée figure dans votre trousseau.


----------



## arturus (22 Juillet 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais Safari 5.1 vire ClickToFlash... qui est dispo comme extension pour Safari, directement téléchargeable via le menu Extensions dans ce même Safari 5.1.



  chez moi il n'a pas été supprimé.

Deux trois questions au passage 

On ne peut plus ouvrir les piles/dossiers avec deux doigts ?
Le menu "aller" du finder n'est pas modifiable ? Je voudrai bien supprimer la partie "tous mes fichiers".

Sinon j'ai pas comrpis l'histoire de la "bibliothèque" rendu invisible par apple... si l'on active "macbook pro" dans la barre latérale du finder, on peut accéder à la bibliothèque 


Sinon sympa le nouveau mail ! notamment de regrouper les mails comme une conversations avec les mêmes destinataires.

P.S : le clique secondaire à deux doigts mets plus de temps que sous snow léo pour ouvrir le menu contextuel.... j'avais déjà eut la meme imprssion avec les dp.


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Non c'est pas que Lion ne me plait pas. Mais il est instable et juste les messages d'erreur apparaissent maintenant sans aucune raison.
> Voici le message d'erreur de mail.
> Je l'invente pas.
> 
> Une erreur sest produite en tentant de signer ce message avec un certificat de «*.....@gmail.com*». Vérifiez que votre certificat est correct pour cette adresse et que sa clé privée figure dans votre trousseau.



Pas sur que ça vienne de lion. J'ai eu la même chose sur mon iphone qui n'a jamais été connecté à un mac sous Lion. Ca doit venir du client Mail.

Instable, je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a des bugs chez certaines personnes (des mauvaises manip aussi). Mais bon, c'était écrit partout que si on ne veut prendre aucun risque, il vaut mieux attendre une version avec correctif. Ce n'est pas Lion le problème c'est le fait que l'OS soit tout neuf. A sa sortie SL n'était guère mieux.

Oui il y a des bugs, mais franchement, fallait s'en douter quand même.


----------



## kheirou2paris (22 Juillet 2011)

kheirou2paris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors, LION installé hier sans problème, voila les premiers bugs que j'ai constaté :
> 
> ...



*(MàJ 3)* : Autres constatations : 

- Mac App Store rame un peu, à chaque fois que je me met dans la page d'accueil il fige quelques secondes (ça mouline) alors qu'avant c'était fluide

- Sur le dock quand je clique pour basculer vers une application ouverte (par exemple de mail je veut retourner à chrome ou le contraire) eh ben il faut que je clique une fois sur l'icone chrome, là aucune fenêtre ne s'affiche mais sur la barre des menu la haut, je vois bien que je suis sur chrome, il faut alors que je clique une deuxième fois pour que je bascule vers chrome 

c'est relou, vivement une mise à jour corrective

*(MàJ 4)* : Le problème de téléchargement des mises à jours sous iTunes semble réglé, aujourdh'ui ça a fonctionné sans problème


----------



## michou1986 (22 Juillet 2011)

bonjour à tous,
sim city 4 ne marche plus non plus....
au sinon pour frontrow j'ai téléchargé le lien pour le retrouver mais il ne marche pas et ne trouve rien sur mon mbp 2010... presque pareil pour plex il ne veut pas synchroniser toute ma bibliothéque Itunes......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Un récapitulatif des nouvelles gestures "Lion" ici:
> 
> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html



Tout bonnement excellent, mon cher Docteur. Belle trouvaille !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2011)

Bon avec *2 GO de RAM* j'ai l'impression d'être sur windows avec plein de virus, quelques logiciels lancés (word, itunes, chrome), roue coloré, chrome qui plante, itunes qui lag, raccourci avec le trackpad long.

 La dernière fois que j'ai été autant enervé c'est lorsque j'étais passé de XP à vista.

J'ai même pas lancé de "gros" logiciel.

141 MO de RAM free en plus .................... aarrrrrrrgggg et j'oubliais aussi, quand j'écris là, maintenant, les mots apparaissent après ...

Maintenant la question que je me pose c'est : je réinstalle SL ?


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon avec *2 GO de RAM* j'ai l'impression d'être sur windows avec plein de virus, quelques logiciels lancés (word, itunes, chrome), roue coloré, chrome qui plante, itunes qui lag, raccourci avec le trackpad long.
> 
> La dernière fois que j'ai été autant enervé c'est lorsque j'étais passé de XP à vista.
> 
> ...



Ou bien : ajouter 2 Go de RAM, comme conseillé.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (22 Juillet 2011)

malheureusement, ma première impression (pas chez moi puisque OSX Lion tourne parfaitement sous Imac Core I7 avec 12 go de ram), c'est que en voyant le nmbre de posts qui correspondent à des gros bug d'installation selon les config ou selon que l'install a été faite en update et non en clean install, cela me laisse perplexe : Apple aurait-il inventé son Vista? sans parler de la connexion internet obligatoire pour installer Lion!


----------



## diamic (22 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de passer pas mal de temps à lire vos commentaires, et je suis assez content d'être resté avec Snow Leopard, surtout qu'à mon sens, Lion n'apporte pas grand chose sur un iMac desktop. Surtout que je bosse avec et que je ne peux pas me permettre d'avoir tout à réinstaller.

Sinon, une fois que Lion est installé, peut-on repartir sur Leopard à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ?

Bon courage à vous tous.


----------



## ptidav22 (22 Juillet 2011)

bienvenue au club de la roulette. Je pense que ma time machine pour revenir vers snow leopard va me servir ....


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Ou bien : ajouter 2 Go de RAM, comme conseillé.



Alors que j'ai encore 141 MO de libre, avoir 2141 MO de libre va changer quelque chose ?


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Alors que j'ai encore 141 MO de libre, avoir 2141 MO de libre va changer quelque chose ?



C'est, je crois, ce qui est préconisé. Il me semble l'avoir lu sur MacGé.


----------



## pjarrige73 (22 Juillet 2011)

Palette64GP a dit:


> @ pjarrige73
> Oui normalement tout est à jour en tout cas VLC j'ai fais la MAJ juste avant Lion donc la dernière j'en ai pas trouvé d'autres !



Bizarre.. j'suis en 1.1.11 MAJ avec le 10.6.8 et pas de pb avec Lion 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




diamic a dit:


> Je viens de passer pas mal de temps à lire vos commentaires, et je suis assez content d'être resté avec Snow Leopard, surtout qu'à mon sens, Lion n'apporte pas grand chose sur un iMac desktop. Surtout que je bosse avec et que je ne peux pas me permettre d'avoir tout à réinstaller.
> 
> Sinon, une fois que Lion est installé, peut-on repartir sur Leopard à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ?
> 
> Bon courage à vous tous.



C'est marrant moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai pas lu les commentaires au départ.. j'me suis fié à nettoyer ma machine comme il se doit.. comprendre en lisant avant ce qu'apporte Lion soit du code 64 Bits.. donc faire un tri dans ses applis.. et zou.. MAJ et no soucy !!

Le seul repproche est juste le faite de ne pas expliquer clairement comment disposer de l'image disque de Lion pour pouvoir refaire une install clean en suivant... mais dans la file il y a maintenanyt des explications sur le sujet.. ah oui autre chose prévoir de la RAM.. bcp de RAM 

Pour le reste Lion est un gros atout pour les futurs développement.. et une première transition douce à iOS x??


----------



## synystrale (22 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi aucuns soucis, même avec une installe standard (non clean).
Je ne vois aucune différence avec snow léopard à part les améliorations citées (la navigation sur safari est géniale).
Snow est oublié!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> malheureusement, ma première impression (pas chez moi puisque OSX Lion tourne parfaitement sous Imac Core I7 avec 12 go de ram), c'est que en voyant le nmbre de posts qui correspondent à des gros bug d'installation selon les config ou selon que l'install a été faite en update et non en clean install, cela me laisse perplexe : Apple aurait-il inventé son Vista? sans parler de la connexion internet obligatoire pour installer Lion!



Pas du tout d'accord avec toi ! Les bugs d'installation n'ont rien à voir avec le fait de procéder par une "clean install" ou en suivant tout simplement les préconisations d'Apple.

Je n'ai pas fait de clean install et je n'ai absolument aucun bug lié à l'installation.

Il y a d'autres précautions à prendre avant toute installation d'une mise à jour et à prendre après cette installation.
- Avant, toujours vérifier l'intégrité du disque et faire un redémarrage
- Après, toujours réparer les autorisations + redémarrage
Plus une précaution indispensable : avoir deux ou trois plans de sauvegarde.

Si le système antérieur est 100% intègre, il n'y a aucune raison que la mise à jour se passe mal.

Maintenant, tout autre est la problématique d'un OS Lion particulièrement médiocre, et en 20 ans je n'ai jamais connu une telle "merde" chez Apple, qui de ce point de vue, n'est pas si éloigné que cela de Vista.


----------



## arturus (22 Juillet 2011)

Tiens, bug avec photo booth ? La première page d'effet ne marche pas .


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Juillet 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> malheureusement, ma première impression (pas chez moi puisque OSX Lion tourne parfaitement sous Imac Core I7 avec 12 go de ram), c'est que en voyant le nmbre de posts qui correspondent à des gros bug d'installation selon les config ou selon que l'install a été faite en update et non en clean install, cela me laisse perplexe : Apple aurait-il inventé son Vista? sans parler de la connexion internet obligatoire pour installer Lion!



Je ne partage pas cette analyse.
J'ai fait une installation directe après téléchargement. Une demi-plus tard mon vieil iMac Core 2 Duo (et oui ) était opérationnel.
Quelqu'un que je connais bien, mon fils, à fait cela sur ces Mac Pro, sur un des disques non système. Ça a parfaitement fonctionné. Ainsi il a un DD avec SL, et un autre avec Lion.

Ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est comment tous ces bugs ont pu arriver. Je pense que les machines concernées n'étaient pas tout à fait saines, plus ou moins "gavées" de bonnes choses pas très utiles ou pas conformes aux règles de programmation imposées par Apple.

À propos, le téléchargement des presque 4 Go s'est effectué à la vitesse moyenne de 1,3 Mo/s. Cela a donc duré une heure  environ, ou à peine.


----------



## marc.vdl64 (22 Juillet 2011)

Lion installé depuis hier, tout marche bien, sauf que ma batterie se décharge facilement 35% + vite qu'avant avec snow... Normal, ça ?

MacBookAir Intel Core 2 Duo, 2Go 1067 MHz DDR3, 256 Go


----------



## marl0w (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop où chercher une solution à mon problème donc c'est peut-être pas le bon endroit, désolée.

Je viens de faire la dernière màj qui m'a été proposé et ai redémarré MacBook, mais toujours la fameuse icône "Mac App" dans mon doc ni ailleurs sur ma machine ... aucune autre màj est dispo ce qui sous entend que j'ai (normalement) fait tout comme il faut.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, histoire que j'aille tester Lion 

D'avance merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

marc.vdl64 a dit:


> Lion installé depuis hier, tout marche bien, sauf que ma batterie se décharge facilement 35% + vite qu'avant avec snow... Normal, ça ?
> 
> MacBookAir Intel Core 2 Duo, 2Go 1067 MHz DDR3, 256 Go



C'est la même chose pour moi, même si j'ai un peu plus de RAM disponible.

Selon les tests qui ont été menés là-dessus, il apparaît que les processeurs i5 et i7 soient mieux lotis et améliorent un peu la capacité des batteries, et c'est exactement l'inverse avec les processeurs Intel Core 2 Duo.

Quant aux explications à cela, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'optimisation.

Par exemple une batterie sous Snow Leopard avait une capacité de 4400 mAh (sur les 4600 d'origine, mais après 350 cycles) mais tombe à 4000 mAh sous Lion. LA MÊME BATTERIE....

OP TI MI SER
OP TI MI SER

C'est-à-dire, passer dès que possible au PC et oublier Apple et foulage de gueule (çà rime bien)


----------



## Crock-Man (22 Juillet 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> malheureusement, ma première impression (pas chez moi puisque OSX Lion tourne parfaitement sous Imac Core I7 avec 12 go de ram), c'est que en voyant le nmbre de posts qui correspondent à des gros bug d'installation selon les config ou selon que l'install a été faite en update et non en clean install, cela me laisse perplexe : Apple aurait-il inventé son Vista? sans parler de la connexion internet obligatoire pour installer Lion!



Alors la clean install sa veux rien dire du tout ! J'ai installé Lion sur 2 système un iMac i7 et un MBP de 2009 (4Gb deRAM) et dans les deus cas sa ce passe très bien, à noté que les personnes développer etc qui font tourné des machines virtuelle faut oublier les 4Gb c'est trop limite, d'ailleurs pas plus qu'avec SL.

Quand à la connexion Internet obligatoire c'est pas exacte :

http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/19/apple...and-a-possible-dedicated-lion-caching-server/



> Apple invite ses clients disposant d'une connexion limitée à se rendre dans un Apple Store pour télécharger Lion.



Comparé Lion à Vista tu es méchant sur se cout


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon avec *2 GO de RAM* j'ai l'impression d'être sur windows avec plein de virus, quelques logiciels lancés (word, itunes, chrome), roue coloré, chrome qui plante, itunes qui lag, raccourci avec le trackpad long.



En effet, il me reste environ 160 mo à libre, j'ai le même impression que toi en voir la vitesse de statuts mais l'utilisation réellement je trouve que ça roule un peu plus rapide qu'avant. Mais je vais commander RAM pr ajouter mon Mac Mini... C'est intéressant de voir comment passé 2go avec Core2Duo.


----------



## NICE-G0lg0-INCAL (22 Juillet 2011)

Mission control et Lauchpad sont très réussis et très pratiques ... à condition d'avoir un trackpad pour bien en profiter

Première impression de fluidité ... dommage toutefois que Apple nous a préparé un monde tout gris


Bravo Apple ... je suis en général conquis


----------



## JLB21 (22 Juillet 2011)

Marcquis59 a dit:


> Oui, j,ai essayé avec CS, CS2, et  CS5.5, pas de problèmes....
> Mais j'ai aussi un illstrator 9, la ca ne marche pas !



C'est l'information que j'attendais J'ai une vieille CS2 dont j'ai besoin de temps à autres
Tu confirmes donc qu'on peut y aller Pourtant, j'ai cru comprendre par ailleurs que Rosetta avait disparu ?


----------



## rvincent54 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bibabelou a dit:


> au bout de 4 minutes d'utilisation, seul bug repéré, l'inversion de la molette de ma souris kensington bluetooth...
> je dois rouler vers le haut pour descendre et inversement, plutôt déconcertant!



ça se modifie :
Préférences systèmes --> souris --> pointer et cliquer --> décoche "sens du défilement naturel"

voilà, quoique ça a peut être déjà été dit (pas lu les 15 pages lol )


----------



## Frodon (22 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Par exemple une batterie sous Snow Leopard avait une capacité de 4400 mAh (sur les 4600 d'origine, mais après 350 cycles) mais tombe à 4000 mAh sous Lion. LA MÊME BATTERIE....
> 
> OP TI MI SER
> OP TI MI SER
> ...



Comme si l'OS pouvait faire varier la capacité physique de la batterie. Il peut faire varier l'autonomie, mais pas sa capacité en mAh. Il y a toujours des variation plus ou moins importante, sous Snow comme sous Lion, ma batterie varie entre 6600 et 7000 (capacités d'origine 6900), sans compter que plus elle vieillira plus elle risque de perdre en capacité sans possibilité de la récupérer.

Bref, rien a voir avec l'OS, et une batterie ça se change, même sur les MacBook Air, y'a un servis pour ça (http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookair/service/battery/)

Par contre l'autonomie (durée constaté d'utilisation) elle peut varier d'une version d'OS à une autre, mais ça n'a rien a voir avec la capacité physique de la batterie, qui est physique et donc n'est pas liée au logiciel.


----------



## jeanlo123 (22 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce que l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro  
Mac OSX Version 10.6.8 ;
Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo ;
Mémoire : 4 go  1067 MHz DDR3.
a installé Lion ?
Si oui, des problèmes ?


----------



## Crock-Man (22 Juillet 2011)

Presque le même modèle et pas de soucis ! Et pas de clean install et tout fonctionne


----------



## scaryfan (22 Juillet 2011)

Moi pareil ! Tout fonctionne bien...
C'est très fluide.

Euh...

La barre d'état dans le Finder ne s'affiche pas... 
Sinon, je suis content...
:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

Bizarre !!!
Avant Lion, j'avais 250 Go de libre sur mon DD...
Depuis la MAJ, j'ai 320 Go...


----------



## Mac Maniac (22 Juillet 2011)

Perso, téléchargé rapidement, installé facilement et il tourne super bien pour l'instant !

Très fluide et réactif (iMac 27" Core i3 4Gb RAM) ...

Quelques améliorations que j'aime, d'autres moins ... Bref, rien de spécial. 

Ca vaut les 24 déboursés ...


----------



## jerdopler (22 Juillet 2011)

jeanlo123 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro
> Mac OSX Version 10.6.8 ;
> Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo ;
> Mémoire : 4 go  1067 MHz DDR3.
> ...



J'ai un 15" early 2009 (2,66Ghz) et et ma foi c'est top !!!


----------



## autantpourmoi (22 Juillet 2011)

c'est une personne du boulot qui est depuis sortie de mon cercle de connaissance qui avait installé en raid  ( j'ai 2 HD phyiques dans mon MBP ) snow leopard
comment faire pour installer lion par dessus
comme un gros beta , j'ai essayé via la mise a apple store et l'ordi affiche le panneau d'interdiction pendant des heures...
j'ai reussi à redemarrer sous snow apres une grande frayeur 
si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme si l'OS pouvait faire varier la capacité physique de la batterie. Il peut faire varier l'autonomie, mais pas sa capacité en mAh. Il y a toujours des variation plus ou moins importante, sous Snow comme sous Lion, ma batterie varie entre 6600 et 7000 (capacités d'origine 6900), sans compter que plus elle vieillira plus elle risque de perdre en capacité sans possibilité de la récupérer.
> 
> Bref, rien a voir avec l'OS, et une batterie ça se change, même sur les MacBook Air, y'a un servis pour ça (http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookair/service/battery/)
> 
> Par contre l'autonomie (durée constaté d'utilisation) elle peut varier d'une version d'OS à une autre, mais ça n'a rien a voir avec la capacité physique de la batterie, qui est physique et donc n'est pas liée au logiciel.



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais le fait est ! 

Je possède deux MacBook Pro 15 (batterie amovible) absolument identique ! L'un dont se sert mon épouse (au passage elle refuse l'installation de Lion qu'elle juge "trop compliqué" ) qui est resté sous Snow Leopard et le mien sur lequel j'ai installé Lion. En échangeant les batteries, il n'y a pas la même mesure sur Lion que sur Snow Leopard....
Ensuite, ce n'est pas la mesure de la capacité originale (en l'espèce 4600 mAh) mais bien la capacité "actuelle" de la batterie. La même batterie est à 4400 mAh sur Snow Leopard et à 4000 mAh sur Lion, soit une mesure de 10% inférieure.
@ Frodon : Evites de me dire qu'une batterie "cela se change et qu'il y a un service pour cela", merci, je pense être au courant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

Les moins d'OS X 10.7 :
- Plus moyen de régler précisément le volume avec ALT + Shift + vol up/down
- Le balayage à 4 doigts bien utile pour basculer entre des applications ou en fermer plusieurs à coup de CMD + Q n'existe visiblement plus.
- Notre dossier Bibliothèque n'est plus accessible à moins de jouer de la console.
- L'écran qui vire au jaune au démarrage est d'un moche à chier.
- Le défilement naturel n'a rien de naturel, c'est chiant rien que pour sélectionner le disque d'install (visiblement Lion est codé de base pour le défilement inversé).
- Toujours pas de gestion native du TRIM pour les SSD non Apple...
- Qu'est-ce des options comme le réglage de la vitesse du double clic, la vitesse de défilement, le glissement avec inertie, le tap pour sélectionner font perdus dans Accès universel ? Même le panneau de configuration de Windows n'est pas si retors...
- Il faut chaque fois décocher ne pas sauver quand on arrête le Mac... Il n'est pas capable de retenir le choix !?
- Les animations pour passer en plein écran sont aussi moches qu'inutiles. 
- La police de caractères dans la colonne de gauche du Finder est trop grosse, on perd plein de place.
- La nouvelle gesture me convient très peu.
- C'est lent à installer (20 minutes pour une clean install) et on ne peut aucunement configurer l'installation.

Les avancées :
- Mission Control, Launchpad, iCal, Carnet d'adresse et Mail sont vraiment bien. Mail, la mise à jour était franchement urgente tant l'ancien était moisi.
- Safari supporte visiblement le HTML 5.0. La petite icône de téléchargement est pratique. 
- Tout est en 64 bits et démarre en 64 bits.
- L'affichage de l'utilisation d'une unité de stockage avec des couleurs selon les données est pratique (merci iOS).
- AirDrop, c'est juste géant ! J'adore. 


Ce qui ne change pas :
- Les performances, le temps de boot et d'arrêt.
- Une certain nombre pour ne pas dire un nombre certain de kext (d'où des performances identiques).

Ce qui ne me fait ni chaud ni froid :
- Les petites modifications de l'interface graphique : couleurs, boutons, etc.
- La reprise, l'autosave, la conservation de l'emplacement des apps, etc.

Pour les noobs :
- C'est fluide, ça rame pas
- Ca ne chauffe ni plus, ni moins
- Ce n'est ni plus, ni moins autonome sur batterie


Bilan :
OS X 10.7 est une bonne affaire à 23,99 &#8364;.


----------



## robiko (22 Juillet 2011)

Sur mon Macbook pro 2011 13" i5 4go de ran 
lion fonctionne parfaitement, un pur bonheur pour se balader sur internet avec safari en plein écran et avec 2 doigts de gauche à droite pour retourner à la page précédente ou à la suivante 
Magique pour cela


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les moins d'OS X 10.7 :
> 
> 
> - Toujours pas de gestion native du TRIM pour les SSD non Apple...
> ...



D'accord avec toi sur le bilan : Lion, c'est pas cher.

Ensuite, non. Il faut que tu saches qu'il y a des SSD Apple où le TRIM n'est toujours pas géré, notamment les tout premiers.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les moins d'OS X 10.7 :
> 
> - Notre dossier Bibliothèque n'est plus accessible à moins de jouer de la console.
> 
> - Il faut chaque fois décocher ne pas sauver quand on arrête le Mac... Il n'est pas capable de retenir le choix !?



Pour la bibliothèque il suffit d'aller dans le barre des menu ( Finder ) 

L'onglet : Aller et touche alt : tu aura accès a ta bibli.

Pour éviter de décocher à chaque fois il suffit d'aller dans préférence système / Général / décocher Restaurer les fenêtre à la fermeture ...


----------



## jpottavi (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai lancé le téléchargement ce matin vers 10 h et je n'ai chargé que 2,4 GO.
Il est vrai que j'ai un débit pourri 2 MO mais quand même.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/confused.gif
Il y en a t il d'autres dans mon cas.

D'avance merci


----------



## arturus (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour éviter de décocher à chaque fois il suffit d'aller dans préférence système / Général / décocher Restaurer les fenêtre à la fermeture ...



et non ça ne marche pas. Ceci est uniquement pour les applications, pas pour l'inxtection du mac. A moins que ce soit un bug chez moi mais j'en doute dans la dp c'était la même.
Sur les nouveautés de lion apple laisse le choix a l'utilisateur... mais sauf pour l'extinction... va savoir pourquoi.



Sinon très bon résumé de Pascal_TTH ! Je rajouterai un point négatif (bien sur) : lors que l'on actionne mission control ou app exposé (drole de nom au passage) il est impossible de mettre en premier plan la fentre que l'on souhaite par un gliisé de quatre doigts vers le bas sur le trackpad. Je trouve que je perds énormément en fluidité d'utilisation.
Et encore plus quand je veux liberer mon bureau, je dois lever mon poignet et effectuer un pincement de trois doigts. Pareil, perte en fluidité. 
Avbant mes doigts glissé sur le trackpad a toute allure, maintenant c'est plus au ralentit.

Le controle fin du son de diou  ainsi que le switch d'app...obligé de passer par cmd+tab.

Sinon pour l'accès a la bibliothèque double clique sur l'icone hd sur le bureau pour avoir accès à la biblio

edit: par contre quictime player c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Il y a deux bouton pour activer le plein écran ! un sur la barre flottante et un en haut à droite. Et trop longue la transition pour avoir le plein écran. 
Le mode plein écran sur quicktime est totalement inutile


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

À partir du lecteur, il est simple également de faire glisser la Bibliothèque dans les Favoris.

Ainsi, elle est immédiatement disponible pour qui le souhaite dans la barre du Finder.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

arturus a dit:


> et non ça ne marche pas. Ceci est uniquement pour les applications, pas pour l'inxtection du mac. A moins que ce soit un bug chez moi mais j'en doute dans la dp c'était la même.



Normalement ça devrai marcher perso j'ai pas tester car justement cette fonction m'intéresse beaucoup mais voici l'article de MacG

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127732/os-x-lion-premiers-pas/5


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour la bibliothèque il suffit d'aller dans le barre des menu ( Finder )
> 
> L'onglet : Aller et touche alt : tu aura accès a ta bibli.
> 
> Pour éviter de décocher à chaque fois il suffit d'aller dans préférence système / Général / décocher Restaurer les fenêtre à la fermeture ...



Alt pour la blibli, j'ai trouvé. Comme presque tout le reste qui me gonflait... 

Par contre, j'ai bien entendu décoché la restauration des applications à l'ouverture MAIS que je lance l'arrêt ou le reboot, la case Rouvrir toutes les applications reste cochée.

D'ailleurs &#8220;l'astuce&#8221; de MacG est fausse. Enfin, résulte d'une lecture trop rapide par le rédacteur et de l'absence de tout test de l'effet de ladite fonction. La case qu'on peut décocher dans les préférences générales ne touche que de la fermeture et du relancement des applications. Cette option n'a rien à voir avec le reboot de l'OS.


----------



## bgjam (22 Juillet 2011)

Mon imprimante canon LBP7200Cdn n'imprime plus depuis le passage à Lion, elle reste en pause.

J'avais déjà eu un problème au passage de l'OS précédent, rebelote

Merci si quelqu'un trouve une solution


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

La seule manière que j'ai trouvée, c'est de désinstaller l'imprimante et de la réinstaller, et ce à chaque impression... pour pouvoir imprimer (en prenant soin d'ailleurs de supprimer tous les fichiers dans la file, éteindre et rallumer l'imprimante, cela le fait aussi)

Comme toi, 10.6.8 avait créé ce bug et 10.6.7 ne l'arrange toujours pas.

On n'arrête pas le progrès chez Apple...


----------



## pjarrige73 (22 Juillet 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme si l'OS pouvait faire varier la capacité physique de la batterie. Il peut faire varier l'autonomie, mais pas sa capacité en mAh. Il y a toujours des variation plus ou moins importante, sous Snow comme sous Lion, ma batterie varie entre 6600 et 7000 (capacités d'origine 6900), sans compter que plus elle vieillira plus elle risque de perdre en capacité sans possibilité de la récupérer.
> 
> Bref, rien a voir avec l'OS, et une batterie ça se change, même sur les MacBook Air, y'a un servis pour ça (http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookair/service/battery/)
> 
> Par contre l'autonomie (durée constaté d'utilisation) elle peut varier d'une version d'OS à une autre, mais ça n'a rien a voir avec la capacité physique de la batterie, qui est physique et donc n'est pas liée au logiciel.



 Rien à rajouter ..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Rien à rajouter ..



Oui, pour la théorie, mais en pratique - ce qui est singulièrement différent - , l'indication de la capacité de la même batterie est différente entre SL et Lion.

Si tu n'as rien à ajouter, qu'as-tu à dire là-dessus ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

Autre point TRES critiquable de la nouvelle gesture : plus moyen de revenir en arrière dans le finder d'un simple geste. C'était quand même bien possible avec SL, non ?

Visiblement, cet OS a quand même été très mal fini...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> D'accord avec toi sur le bilan : Lion, c'est pas cher.
> 
> Ensuite, non. Il faut que tu saches qu'il y a des SSD Apple où le TRIM n'est toujours pas géré, notamment les tout premiers.



C'est donc encore pire... En même temps, ces premiers SSD ne supportent peut-être même pas physiquement la commande donc ils ne seront jamais en mesure de l'utiliser.


----------



## Rez2a (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Autre point TRES critiquable de la nouvelle gesture : plus moyen de revenir en arrière dans le finder d'un simple geste. C'était quand même bien possible avec SL, non ?
> 
> Visiblement, cet OS a quand même été très mal fini...




En mettant la gesture "balayer avec trois doigts" pour "Balayer entre les pages", le trackpad reprend son comportement de précédent/suivant avec 3 doigts.
Mais les gestures pour Mission Control passent à 4 doigts du coup.


----------



## supergrec (23 Juillet 2011)

C'est juste une honte pour le finder, mais y avait pas des versions beta tester par des développeur.

Qu'es ce qu'ils on foutu ces mec.

Il m'a fallut 3 seconde pour m'en rendre compte


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2011)

ditek a dit:


> Nouveau bug découvert tres tard hier soir, la suspension d'activité ne fait qu'éteindre l'écran et ne met pas l'ordinateur en veille comme avec SL.



ça fait plus d'un an que ce problème touche les MacBook Pro, alors&#8230; 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2583012?threadID=2583012
https://discussions.apple.com/message/12586487?messageID=12586487

@supergrec : ce n'est pas un bug, et si quelqu'un l'a rapporté, il a du avoir ça:


> Engineering has determined that this issue behaves as intended based on Apple Standards and Specifications.


ou


> Engineering has determined this issue behaves as intended based on the following information:
> 
> This is by executive design.



en soit ce n'est pas un bug, simplement que la fonction a été retirée.
et comme le dit pascal_tth, lion n'est qu'un coup de peinture.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juillet 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> En mettant la gesture "balayer avec trois doigts" pour "Balayer entre les pages", le trackpad reprend son comportement de précédent/suivant avec 3 doigts.
> Mais les gestures pour Mission Control passent à 4 doigts du coup.



Super ! Un tout grand merci. Faire passer Mission control à 4 doigts, finalement, c'est pas plus mal. La gesture par défaut est franchement nulle de chez nulle. 

PS : En mettant 2 ou 3 doigts, on a le "meilleur de ce qu'il reste des deux mondes". 

PPS : En fait, à 3 doigts uniquement, on a plus l'effet graphique ridicule dans safari.


J'aurais le responsable de la nouvelle gesture devant moi, je lui monterais le principe de la grande claque à cinq doigts dans la tronche.


----------



## supergrec (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Super ! Un tout grand merci. Faire passer Mission control à 4 doigts, finalement, c'est pas plus mal. La gesture par défaut est franchement nulle de chez nulle.
> 
> PS : En mettant 2 ou 3 doigts, on a le "meilleur de ce qu'il reste des deux mondes".
> 
> PPS : En fait, à 3 doigts uniquement, on a plus l'effet graphique ridicule dans safari.



Surtout a 3 doigts tu as réellement un retour en arrière avec un refrech et pas avec les 2 doigts


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Super ! Un tout grand merci. Faire passer Mission control à 4 doigts, finalement, c'est pas plus mal. La gesture par défaut est franchement nulle de chez nulle.
> 
> PS : En mettant 2 ou 3 doigts, on a le "meilleur de ce qu'il reste des deux mondes".
> 
> ...





supergrec a dit:


> Surtout a 3 doigts tu as réellement un retour en arrière avec un refrech et pas avec les 2 doigts



trop compliqué


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juillet 2011)

Bref, avec la nouvelle gesture, on fait moins de choses utiles mais plus de choses inutiles avec plus de doigts. 

Ils sont forts chez Apple. Bientôt, ils vendront des doigts sur l'App Store.


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2011)

donc moi, j'ai viré par mal de trucs sur snow leopard. il me reste juste scroll, trois doigts pour faire gauche/droite et haut/bas à quatre doigts pour exposé.
en fait j'ai plus de la moitée des actions désactivées&#8230;


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Retour à Snow Leopard sur mon MBP "Trop de problèmes"
Je garde Lion sur mon Imac en espérant qu'il y aura vite une grosse mise à jour.

jm


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

jeanlo123 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro
> Mac OSX Version 10.6.8 ;
> Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo ;
> Mémoire : 4 go  1067 MHz DDR3.
> ...


Aucun problème réel à signaler. Une fois l'indexation terminée, retour à la normale.
Une petite impression de vivacité améliorée (mais c'est subjectif : je n'ai pas de mesure à proposer).
Précision : j'ai 8 GB de RAM. Comme je surveille du coin de l'oeil assez fréquemment, je vois une petite augmentation (en marche normale, j'étais à 4.5 GB de libre, je suis maintenant à 4.1 GB en moyenne sur la journée). Sans doute due aux nouveaux services.

Les petits problèmes que j'ai sont de simples questions de compatibilité, plus ou moins évidentes à régler, pour des outils que j'ai compilés et installés "à la main" : un service IMAP, un pilote d'impression PDF, Privoxy etc. Dans la mesure où c'est lié à des bidouilles personnelles, je ne me vois pas critiquer Apple pour cela 

Petite déception du côté des outils Serveur pour l'instant mais je finirai bien par arriver à mes fins.


----------



## tiboux (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonne blague de mon coté. Mise à jour qui dure... et au final : deux logos pour définir les deux utilisateurs, quand je clic dessus, l'icone réagit, mais je ne peux plus me logger : le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ne m'est pas demandé. ... Si qlq a une idée, je suis preneur.

Séb


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Petit ajout : la vivacité, cela vient des bibliothèques graphiques qui me paraissent mieux optimisées (je viens de lancer mon vieil iPhoto '08 et ça pulsait bien davantage que la semaine dernière).


----------



## Cleveland (23 Juillet 2011)

J'ai essayé Lion a l'Apple Store très rapidement, 

Je ne sais pas si ca vaut le coup// cout d'upgrade mon mac ... 

Quels sont les avantages de Lion ?

Avec 2GB ca vaut pas le coup // coût ?


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (23 Juillet 2011)

Tiens, nouvelle découverte de bug, iPhoto freeze à chaque fois que rentre le soir, il ne veut plus rien savoir, impossible de sortir du mode plein écran, obligé de le fermer, puis de le réouvrir, et là il s'ouvre en taille standard et non en plein-écran...

Plus de reconnaissance des visages non plus, même si ce n'est surtout qu'un "gadget".

Et plusieurs crashes de Chrome, mais bon, il n'a pas encore eu de mise à jour spécifique pour Lion, donc pas d'inquiétude, et si je refais la même manip après l'avoir relancé, tout se passe bien.


----------



## Rez2a (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'aurais le responsable de la nouvelle gesture devant moi, je lui monterais le principe de la grande claque à cinq doigts dans la tronche.





Dommage en effet pour la nouvelle gesture de Safari, j'aime bien l'effet de page qui s'en va, mais ça dénote un peu trop vu que c'est la seule appli qui permet le précédent/suivant à deux doigts, j'aurais bien aimé que ça soit généralisé à tout le système !
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas convaincus par Mission Control, n'oubliez pas d'activer le "App Exposé" qui ressemble un peu plus à ce qu'on connaissait déjà (même si perso j'aurais préféré un Exposé standard qui affiche toutes les fenêtres du bureau plutôt que d'une seule appli).

Sinon voilà après 3 jours d'utilisation, je suis assez content de la réactivité du système (même si sur une clean install c'est de la triche, SL bombardait aussi dans le même cas), j'espère juste que ça va durer sur le moyen terme, parce que mes installations de SL sont toujours parties en sucette au bout de quelques semaines (temps de boot 3x plus long, freezes...).

Toujours très satisfait par le mode plein écran qui m'a vraiment changé la vie, et par les gestures au trackpad qui sont globalement celles que j'avais l'habitude de rajouter (surtout pour passer directement au bureau d'à côté, indispensable) ; une petite pensée pour les utilisateurs de Windows, je n'aime pas me moquer de cet OS mais quand on pense qu'ils n'ont toujours pas de bureaux virtuels alors que ces derniers sont enfin gérés parfaitement par Lion au niveau ergo, ça change tout.

Bref j'attends toujours d'un nouvel OS qu'il me facilite la vie et qu'il simplifie l'ergonomie au maximum, et là je dois dire que c'est le cas, avec le bonus des nouveaux effets graphiques qui me plaisent bien ; j'ai hâte d'être habitué à Versions et Reprise pour tirer le plus possible parti de cet OS.
En tout cas très bonne version "0", et pour moi c'est largement plus qu'un coup de peinture, vous l'aurez compris 

[Edit]
Ah oui, je me sens un peu seul pour le coup, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec le nouveau Mail ; la discussion par threads est sympa, mais le fait d'afficher la section des boîtes mails pour lire les flux RSS est pas top (surtout que ça les place tout en bas...), et d'une façon générale je le trouve beaucoup trop "gris".


----------



## arturus (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> D'ailleurs &#8220;l'astuce&#8221; de MacG est fausse. Enfin, résulte d'une lecture trop rapide par le rédacteur et de l'absence de tout test de l'effet de ladite fonction. La case qu'on peut décocher dans les préférences générales ne touche que de la fermeture et du relancement des applications. Cette option n'a rien à voir avec le reboot de l'OS.



pas totalement. Le doute lors de la lecture car la fonction reprise du système est mélangé à reprise pour les applications. Le paragraphe aurait du se retrouver à la fin.

Mais un script par le terminal ne pourrait pas résoudre cela ? en indiquant "décocher tout le temps" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h49 ----------




Rez2a a dit:


> une petite pensée pour les utilisateurs de Windows, je n'aime pas me moquer de cet OS mais quand on pense qu'ils n'ont toujours pas de bureaux virtuels alors que ces derniers sont enfin gérés parfaitement par Lion au niveau ergo, ça change tout.



sur Xp on pouvait rajouter un petit pack windows (officiel) qui permettait d'avoir 4 espaces virtuels  après sur vista and 7 j'ai plus suivi l'actualité windowsienne. Et ce petit pack windows ne l'a jamais ajouté à ses SP... des fois on se demande ce qu'il leur passe par la tête (meme a apple... voir plus haut lres com).


----------



## KEUMA (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir , j'ai quelques soucis et questions svp 

possible de se faire hacker son compte steam sur mac ? car j'étais entrain de dl mes jeux (bizarre sa d'ailleurs car dans le launchpad j'ai l'icone des jeux) quand d'un coups steam a planté machin truc il faut redémarrer steam

je rédemmare et la sa me demande mon mdp ? alors que 10sec avant j'étais co mdp enregistré et tous .... et la acutellement impossible de me connecter  et je me rappel plus du mdp exact ... 

mais bref a la limite se soucis est pas trop grave ... 



le plus gros soucis , c'est qu'il mets impossible de DL un programme sur le web  

genre sous chrome je veux dl un widgets , rien a faire sa se lance pas .... sous safari pareil 

par contre si je fais click droit - télécharger le fichier lié , aucun soucis le fichier se dl sous safari , mais sous chrome aucune solution  

j'ai éssayé de dl carbon copy cleaner car j'en avait besoin et pareil ..... 


merci pour votre futur aide , et désolé pour les fautes ....


----------



## snake974 (23 Juillet 2011)

Je rencontre un problème avec Airdrop. Le MBP voit mon macbook unibody mais moi je le vois pas. Par contre si il m'envoie un fichier je vois le MBP et je peux alors lui envoyer un fichier.
Pourtant dans les options, on me dit que Airdrop est géré par MB.

Edit: J'ai rien dit, c'est moi qui ne savait pas l'utiliser. Si on pouvait supprimer mon message svp


----------



## Taum (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Moi je rencontre un problème avec mon wifi. des fois, la connexion tient plusieurs heures, des fois quelques minutes... C'est pas le wifi qui se coupe, mais je n'ai plus de connexion internet. Je suis obligé de désactiver/réactver le wifi de mon macbook unibody late 2008.
Ma box est la dernière freebox. J'ai deux autres macbook pro d'amis à la maison (des plus récents que le mien) sous lion et SL, et pas de soucis pour eux...

Des idées de piste pour régler ce bug?

Merci et bon weekend à tous !


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Tiens, nouvelle découverte de bug, *iPhoto freeze à chaque fois* que rentre le soir, il ne veut plus rien savoir, impossible de sortir du mode plein écran, obligé de le fermer, puis de le réouvrir, et là il s'ouvre en taille standard et non en plein-écran...
> 
> Plus de reconnaissance des visages non plus, même si ce n'est surtout qu'un "gadget".
> 
> Et plusieurs crashes de Chrome, mais bon, il n'a pas encore eu de mise à jour spécifique pour Lion, donc pas d'inquiétude, et si je refais la même manip après l'avoir relancé, tout se passe bien.



Pas du tout ce problème  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Petit ajout : la vivacité, cela vient des bibliothèques graphiques qui me paraissent mieux optimisées (je viens de lancer mon vieil iPhoto '08 et ça pulsait bien davantage que la semaine dernière).



J'ai remarqué trois points concernant iPhoto ('iPhoto11 ou 9.1.5)

Ouverture quasi instantanée
Réactivité sensiblement meilleure que précédemment.
"Mouline" beaucoup à la fermeture

Je ne saurai dire si la meilleure réactivité est dû aux pilotes graphiques. Je doute qu'Apple ait amélioré le pilote de la carte graphique de mon vieil iMac (ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 MB). Sait-on jamais ?


----------



## big41 (23 Juillet 2011)

jeanlo123 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro
> Mac OSX Version 10.6.8 ;
> Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo ;
> Mémoire : 4 go  1067 MHz DDR3.
> ...



J'ai cette config mais avec 8Go de RAM et pas de soucis.

Pour l'activation du TRIM ça se passe ici : http://www.groths.org/

TRIM Enabler version 1.2 pour OS X Lion
Patch fait et TRIM activé


----------



## benjaminhparis12 (23 Juillet 2011)

Gros problème !
Dans mails , je ne peux plus défiler dans le bas de mes mails ....
La barre n apparaît pas ( j au une tablette graphique et je n ai pas de scroll )
Les couleurs du finder me manquent ,
C est quoi cette horreur !!!


----------



## supergrec (23 Juillet 2011)

Et oui l'ascenseur a disparue.

Seul solution sectionné un mail ( couleur bleu ) et descendre avec les flèches.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juillet 2011)

merci aux testeurs et posteurs


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Alex666 a dit:


> à vous lire Lion serait le Vista d'Apple ? ça chauffe bcp, c'est pas très compatible pour le moment, il y a plein de gadgets et de surgadgets inutiles, il semble bcp moins réactif ne serait ce qu'avec une config MBP 2010,
> 
> bon restons sur SL on va attendre qq MAJ c'est à priori pas très bien parti hein
> merci aux testeurs et posteurs



Je ne vois pas bien ce qui justifierait cette appellation : la plupart des gens qui constatent des ralentissements n'ont pas réalisé que le système réindexe tout le disque [rapide sur SSD, longuet et pénible sur un disque dur classique]. Une fois ceci passé, après avoir posté que ça n'allait pas, ils reviennent rarement dire que ça va mieux 

Bref : comme d'habitude, il y a de nombreux problèmes petits ou importants, comme dans toute version d'OS mais je ne vois rien de vraiment dramatique. À chaque sortie, certains regrettent les fonctionnalités perdues, d'autres se félicitent des nouvelles. On entend davantage les premiers que les seconds [ça fait un petit moment que je modère ce forum et à chaque fois, une nouvelle sortie était la Bérézina et Apple allait s'effondrer  ]

Les moins hardis peuvent attendre 10.7.1 voire 10.7.2 : les choses se seront stabilisées.

Dans mon cas : il se trouve que j'ai fait une installation propre de Snow Leopard il y a trois mois, que j'avais mis à jour les quelques applications sensibles (LittleSnitch, SuperDuper!, VMWare Fusion, etc.) avant de passer à Lion. Je n'ai pas d'imprimante ni de périphériques. Donc j'ai une machine assez simple : ça peut expliquer que ça se passe bien.


----------



## troyfrance (23 Juillet 2011)

bonjour, j'ai décidé de faire le grand saut et de télécharger Lion par l'app store...  je regrette déjà ... 1 h que ça télécharge et j'en suis même pas au tiers du tiers de la moitié du chargement ....  ça va prendre 3 plombes pourtant j'ai une connexion plutot rapide;  bon je verrai bien,  vais aller faire un tour on verra apres midi....


----------



## supergrec (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui je suis enchanté par ce nouvel OS rapide, fluide et beau.

Pour 24 &#8364; c'est juste cadeaux ( PS : plus d'un millions de téléchargement en 24 h Bravo Apple 24 million d' &#8364; en 1 jours qui dit mieux)

Windows 7 : 200 &#8364; aie ça fait mal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------




troyfrance a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai décidé de faire le grand saut et de télécharger Lion par l'app store...  je regrette déjà ... 1 h que ça télécharge et j'en suis même pas au tiers du tiers de la moitié du chargement ....  ça va prendre 3 plombes pourtant j'ai une connexion plutot rapide;  bon je verrai bien,  vais aller faire un tour on verra apres midi....



Connexion 2 méga : 5 h 40 pour le télécharger


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Juillet 2011)

troyfrance a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai décidé de faire le grand saut et de télécharger Lion par l'app store...  je regrette déjà ... 1 h que ça télécharge et j'en suis même pas au tiers du tiers de la moitié du chargement ....  ça va prendre 3 plombes pourtant j'ai une connexion plutot rapide;  bon je verrai bien,  vais aller faire un tour on verra apres midi....



Cela dépend beaucoup de la ligne dont on dispose et de la charge du réseau.
Le 20, jour de mise à disposition : téléchargement = 1 heure (iMac 20" 2008)
Le 23, aujourd'hui, téléchargement en cours : 2,6 Go en 20 minutes (MBP 13" de base 2010).

Donc, s'il faut trois heures, cela signifie que la connexion n'est pas aussi rapide que cela (il y a des sites en ligne pour tester gratis)  Surtout si le FAI est Orange 

Téléchargement sur le MBP : 30 minutes
Installation sur le MBP : un peu moins d'une demie heure (autant pour moi :confuses


----------



## ari52 (23 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un imac avec une magic mouse. 

Quand on lit toutes les choses merveilleuses que sait faire Lion sur le site Apple, on comprend que tous les nouvelles possibilités offertes par les gestes  fonctionnent aussi bien sur trackpad que sur magic mouse.

et dans la vraie vie, une fois qu'on a installé Lion, on s'aperçoit qu'avec une magic mouse, tu ne peux faire que 3 pauvres gestes sans utilité et que tu ne peux plus faire ceux qui te servaient sur Leopard (par exemple balayage droit ou gauche pour avancer ou reculer d'une page sur le navigateur internet)

pas sur qu'ils connaissent les tests de non régression chez apple

et maintenant, je vais être obligé d'acheter un trackpad à 70 euros pour pouvoir continuer a utiliser confortablement mon mac !

Pas très honnête tout ça...


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Juillet 2011)

Salut


Perso je trouve Lion plus rapide que SL sur mon Imac 2010, et plus fluide...

Deux problèmes se posent cependant à moi : j'ai fait une clean installe hier.

Je fais face cependant aux problèmes suivants :

- avant avec SL, j'avais accès rapidement aux applications installées rapidement via le raccourcis dans le Dock, juste à coté de "Documents" et "Telechargements". Cependant depuis l'install de Lion, je n'ai plus ce fameux onglet "Applications".
Est-ce un bug, un oubli de la part d'Apple, ou y-a-t-il une autre solution pour aller très rapidement dans les Applications (applications installées, mais aussi "Utilitaires". On peut ouvrir le Finder, mais via le Finder je trouve l'accès plus long...

- deuxième problème gênant : sous SL, lorsque j'insérais un dvd bootable, ou un cd, celui-ci se montait sur le bureau, permettant un accès rapide...
Sous Lion, ce n'est pas le cas : les DVD ne montent pas sur le bureau, ni d'ailleurs les périphériques usb. Il faut directement aller dans le Finder... pour avoir accès à tout cela !
Est-ce normal ?

Merci


----------



## fitz119 (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Ma transition c'est plutôt bien passé. Merci à la FAQ de macgé qui m'a évité bien des questions déjà résolues. 
Mais j'ai encore un petit problème dont je ne vois pas de solution sur le forum ni sur google. 
Quand je branche mon macbook pro ( 2011) à ma télé avec un cable mini display port vers hdmi l'ordi détecte le moniteur mais je n'ai aucun affichage sur la télé. Alors que ça marchait très bien sur snow 

J'ai déjà fait une réparation des autorisations + un passage d'Onix. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## supergrec (23 Juillet 2011)

En tous je suis bien content de ne pas avoir écouté certaine personne me disant y a quelque mois que 8 Go de Ram était inutile.

Mon Os respire et ce comporte très bien


----------



## Paipone (23 Juillet 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Salut
> - avant avec SL, j'avais accès rapidement aux applications installées rapidement via le raccourcis dans le Dock, juste à coté de "Documents" et "Telechargements". Cependant depuis l'install de Lion, je n'ai plus ce fameux onglet "Applications".
> Est-ce un bug, un oubli de la part d'Apple, ou y-a-t-il une autre solution pour aller très rapidement dans les Applications (applications installées, mais aussi "Utilitaires". On peut ouvrir le Finder, mais via le Finder je trouve l'accès plus long...
> 
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris ton 1er souci, il est facile à résoudre : tu ouvres une fenêtre du Finder, tu cliques sur "Applications" et tu le fais glisser sur ton Dock.

Pour ton second souci, il faut aller dans les préférences du Finder et cocher "CD, DVD, etc"


----------



## jm111 (23 Juillet 2011)

Après 6 à 7 heures de chargement et installation et 2 ou 3 heures d'indexation, plein de bugs et de blocages.
Concrètement:
Safari très long et parfois bloque tout à coup 
1) téléchargements  ou très très long ou parfois normaux
2) magic trackpad incohérent. 
Les applications prennent près de 5 minutes au mieux! pour s'ouvrir.
Exemples: numbers prend plus de 5 minutes 

Quelque chose de rassurant cependant, il semble que les Apps s'ouvrent mieux la deuxiéme fois!
Mail est un peu déconcertant. Il faudra s'habituer.

J'ai un MBA léger avec 80 Go et 2 Go de rem, excellente machine qui me suffit pour un usage safari et 2 ou 3 Apps. J'espère que tout cela va se stabiliser, merci de vos conseils!

Heureusement j'ai iPad, merveilleuse machine! qui compense actuellement ce mac qui "patauge"
Jm


----------



## laurent delvaux (23 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Moi je rencontre un problème avec mon wifi. des fois, la connexion tient plusieurs heures, des fois quelques minutes... C'est pas le wifi qui se coupe, mais je n'ai plus de connexion internet. Je suis obligé de désactiver/réactver le wifi de mon macbook unibody late 2008.
> Ma box est la dernière freebox. J'ai deux autres macbook pro d'amis à la maison (des plus récents que le mien) sous lion et SL, et pas de soucis pour eux...
> ...



Même problème avec mon wifi depuis que j'ai téléchargé LION. J'ai dû le relancer mon modem deux fois pour faire interagir mes trois machines. LION et SL ensemble, c'est pas top pour les faire se voir

Qqu'un d'autre a des pb avec le wifi??


----------



## Mr Fon (23 Juillet 2011)

ari52 a dit:


> J'ai un imac avec une magic mouse.
> 
> on s'aperçoit qu'avec une magic mouse, tu ne peux faire que 3 pauvres gestes sans utilité et que tu ne peux plus faire ceux qui te servaient sur Leopard (par exemple balayage droit ou gauche pour avancer ou reculer d'une page sur le navigateur internet)
> 
> ...



le balayage d'une page à l'autre et vice versa avec la Magic Mouse sous safari existe toujours, il se fait avec un doigt maintenant sous Lion, le balayage 2 doigts lui, est réservé pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre sous Mission Contrôl. 
J'imagine que tt ceci peut se configurer dans les préférences système, il faut juste changer ses petites habitudes.


----------



## puregeof (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi tout c'est bien passé. Tant le téléchargement (+/-30 min) que l'install.

Depuis tout est fluide et j'aime beaucoup les nouvelles fonctionnalités du trackpad 
J'aime un peu moins l'autosave. Lorsqu'on travaille sur un gros doc Page de plus de 50 Mo ça ralentit vachement. 

J'ai rencontré deux petits problèmes 

Après une mise en veille automatique, au réveil l'écran était gris et rien ne se passait. J'ai dû redémarrer.

Je ne parviens plus à faire fonctionner la télécommande. 
J'ai l'impression qu'elle n'est plus pairée et les options de jumelages ont disparu des paramètres de sécurité du tableau de bord.
Je sais que Front Row n'existe plus sous Lion mais la télécommande c'est quand même bien pratique pour iTunes ou Plex.


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, que du bonheur, ça vaut vraiment le coup, probablement l'une des plu grande version de Mac OS X.

Au début le défilement dit "naturel" m'a dérouté, mais après quelques minutes, le temps de perdre mes habitudes, j'avoue le préféré au défilement classique, bien que les deux sont logiques, le nouveau mode dit "naturel" se base sur le mouvement de la page et ce qu'on fait naturellement avec une feuille de papier dans ce cas (on déplace une feuille vers le haut pour recentrer le bas de celle-ci dans son champs de vision), l'ancien mode classique, se base sur le fait qu'on veut voir le bas de la page. Sur ce point chacun ses gout, et personnellement je préfère le nouveau mode et c'est l'ancien mode qui me parait bizarre lorsque j'ai à l'utiliser (autres version de Mac OS X ou autres OS).

Autres points positifs, la fluidité et la réactivité grandement amélioré, c'est vraiment impressionnant (j'ai 4Go de RAM pour info), et les mises à jour des applications fournis avec l'OS qui sont plus que bienvenue, notamment Mail mais aussi Safari. J'adore aussi Mission Control, un seul endroit pour sélectionner ses fenêtre ou son bureau virtuel, c'est quand même autrement plus pratique.

Je n'ai tout simplement pas vu de point négatif jusqu'à maintenant, le problème des applications PowerPC ne me concerne pas, toutes les applications que j'utilise sont en Universal ou Intel.

Donc perso, même note que MacG, soit 10/10


----------



## fitz119 (23 Juillet 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Je ne parviens plus à faire fonctionner la télécommande.
> J'ai l'impression qu'elle n'est plus pairée et les options de jumelages ont disparu des paramètres de sécurité du tableau de bord.
> Je sais que Front Row n'existe plus sous Lion mais la télécommande c'est quand même bien pratique pour iTunes ou Plex.



il existe plus mais tu peux le remettre : http://www.mac-hatter.com/blog/frontrowenablerforlion


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2011)

jm111 a dit:


> Quelque chose de rassurant cependant, il semble que les Apps s'ouvrent mieux la deuxiéme fois!
> Mail est un peu déconcertant. Il faudra s'habituer.



Ou pas, tout est configurable, tu peux revenir à une présentation horizontal si tu préfères (Mail -> Préférences -> Présentation -> Utiliser la présentation classique) et avoir le volet avec les boites au lettre aussi (Présentation -> Afficher les boites aux lettres)


----------



## puregeof (23 Juillet 2011)

fitz119 a dit:


> il existe plus mais tu peux le remettre : http://www.mac-hatter.com/blog/frontrowenablerforlion



Merci Fitz.
Mon problème est plus de réussir à faire fonctionner la télécommande que de réinstaller front row dont je croire pouvoir me passer.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (23 Juillet 2011)

Crock-Man a dit:


> Alors la clean install sa veux rien dire du tout ! J'ai installé Lion sur 2 système un iMac i7 et un MBP de 2009 (4Gb deRAM) et dans les deus cas sa ce passe très bien, à noté que les personnes développer etc qui font tourné des machines virtuelle faut oublier les 4Gb c'est trop limite, d'ailleurs pas plus qu'avec SL.
> 
> Quand à la connexion Internet obligatoire c'est pas exacte :
> 
> ...



ouais c'est sûrement un peu "méchant" de comparer Lion à Vista, certes... mais il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence que Apple s'est dépêché de sortir Lion sur le marché alors que cette version n'est pas exempte de gros bugs (voir tous les posts de ce forum!) et c'est en ce sens là que je dis que Apple "a son vista" dorénavant, et j'en suis bien triste car cela ne leur ressemble pas, c'est donc mauvais signe; maintenant rien ne dit qu'ils ne vont pas se rattraper en vitesse et sortir des  updates rapidement


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour.

Un article et tests sur Lion pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu :

http://www.clubic.com/mac-os/mac-os-x/article-434770-1-mac-os-lion.html


jm


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Juillet 2011)

Paipone a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris ton 1er souci, il est facile à résoudre : tu ouvres une fenêtre du Finder, tu cliques sur "Applications" et tu le fais glisser sur ton Dock.
> 
> Pour ton second souci, il faut aller dans les préférences du Finder et cocher "CD, DVD, etc"



Merci pour ton coups de main. En faite c'était super simple ^^

Par contre question : pourquoi juste est-ce que tout cela est désactivé par défaut sur Lion, mais activé sur SL (l'onglet Applications dans le Dock, les lecteurs montés sur le bureau...) ?


----------



## puregeof (23 Juillet 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Merci Fitz.
> Mon problème est plus de réussir à faire fonctionner la télécommande que de réinstaller front row dont je croire pouvoir me passer.



Okay, c'était semble-t-il un problème de compatibilité avec candealair. 

J'ai effectué une maj de Candelair, redémarré et ma télécommande fonctionne à nouveau 
Les options de jumelage sont aussi réapaprues dans les paramètres de sécurité du tableau de bord.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juillet 2011)

arturus a dit:


> pas totalement. Le doute lors de la lecture car la fonction reprise du système est mélangé à reprise pour les applications. Le paragraphe aurait du se retrouver à la fin.
> 
> Mais un script par le terminal ne pourrait pas résoudre cela ? en indiquant "décocher tout le temps" ?


 
Oui certainement, mais je ne connais pas assez OS X pour trouver ce genre de chose moi-même rapidement. J'y regarderai ce soir si j'ai du temps libre.


----------



## manustyle (23 Juillet 2011)

J'aime pas du tout le cliquer-glisser à 3 doigts sur le MBP, peut-on revenir à la même fonction avec 1 seul doigt ?


----------



## AbouZaid (23 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

moi j'ai déjà deux problèmes :

1 - les videos en flash ne s'affichent pas ( youtube par exemple)
2 - je n'ai trouvé comment inverser le sens de la molette de la souris.

qlq peut m'aider svp?

merciiiii


----------



## pjarrige73 (23 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Un article et tests sur Lion pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu :
> 
> ...





Super Article 

M'ci JM


----------



## Kalinnikta (23 Juillet 2011)

Pas convaincu, impossible d'installer Windows XP.
Disque partitionner pour la récupération.
Et pourquoi Win XP?
Certain logiciels, même prévu pour Mac, ne fonctionne que correctement sous Windows.
Je vais revenir sous Snow Léopard


----------



## kheirou2paris (23 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> C'est juste une honte pour le finder, mais y avait pas des versions beta tester par des développeur.
> 
> Qu'es ce qu'ils on foutu ces mec.
> 
> Il m'a fallut 3 seconde pour m'en rendre compte



+ 1000, comment ils se sont pas rendu compte ? ? ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juillet 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Super Article
> 
> M'ci JM


 
Super article ? lol, on dirait surtout une réécriture de la section du site d'Apple sur les nouveautés d'OS X 10.7. On apprend rien à la lecture de cet article.


----------



## Serge.Sp (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis récent dans le monde Apple depuis mai 2011, et le peux de problème que j'ai rencontré depuis, je les ai facilement résolus en trouvant la solution ici
Ceci pour dire que je suis passé à LION sans aucun souci et je suis débutant sur mon macbookAir donc le comparer par rapport a un OS comme Windows c'est le jour et la nuit
J'ai 47 ans et de Windows j'y ai connus tout les OS et à chaque fois sa à été une vrais galère sans compter les nombreuses mise a jour et les nombreux écran bleu

Donc pour moi je n'ai pas fait de Clean installe je l'ai mis directement sur snow et aucun soucis que je n'ai pus résoudre rapidement

Le démarrage et même un peux plus rapide par rapport à Snow qui été à 19s et pour Lion 16s
Mais bon avec un DD SSD c'est normal
Que dire de plus suis hyper content de cette OS (je touche du bois) et il y aura toujours des récalcitrant ou des personnes qui auront des problèmes quelconque que ce soit sur un ordo ou une voiture etc.

@+


----------



## Ezel (23 Juillet 2011)

manustyle a dit:


> J'aime pas du tout le cliquer-glisser à 3 doigts sur le MBP, peut-on revenir à la même fonction avec 1 seul doigt ?



Oui, va dans Préférences > Trackpad > Onglet Pointer et Cliquer, et décoche "Faire glisser avec trois doigts".


----------



## PascalBS38 (23 Juillet 2011)

40mn de téléchargement de l'installateur
35mn pour installer Lion.
Tout fonctionne, ou presque  

Ce qui fonctionne (entre autre):
- Flash, MS office 2008, MPEG streamclip, VLC, amsn, switch, panorama maker 5, audacity, Skype, seashore, adium, icompta 3.3.6, Handbrake, Carbon Copy Cloner etc,...
- Aucun problème d'impression, mon récepteur audio bluetooth Belkin fonctionne, TIme Machine sur mon DD externe. 

Ce qui ne fonctionne pas:
- ONYX mais c'est normal et MacTheRipper et c'est normal aussi.


J'aime bien Lion, le plein écran, le mail (bien que les émoticônes sont tj absents), le Launchpad, même Mission Control (que beaucoup n'ont pas l'air d'apprécier), les gestes sur ma souris tactile Apple,....

Bref je satisfait de Lion, ça ne change pas fondamentalement ma vie sur mon iMac mais ça change tout de même l'ergonomie et la façon de l'utiliser.


----------



## Serge.Sp (23 Juillet 2011)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> 40mn de téléchargement de l'installateur
> 35mn pour installer Lion.
> Tout fonctionne, ou presque
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Onyx fonctionne très bien chez moi, j'ai mis la version bêta qui se trouve sur le site Titanium's


----------



## pjarrige73 (23 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Super article ? lol, on dirait surtout une réécriture de la section du site d'Apple sur les nouveautés d'OS X 10.7. On apprend rien à la lecture de cet article.



 j'ai appris des choses et cela me suffit et apportera pour celles et ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore Lion .. de mieux se familiariser avec


----------



## big41 (23 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> En tous je suis bien content de ne pas avoir écouté certaine personne me disant y a quelque mois que 8 Go de Ram était inutile.
> 
> Mon Os respire et ce comporte très bien



Je plussois, je suis passé comme toi il y a quelques mois à 8Go de RAM sur mon MBP et avec Lion ça ne semble pas du luxe


----------



## Mister Ramac (23 Juillet 2011)

Mission Control a un gros défaut : selon le nombre de fenêtres ouvertes, soit ça fait le truc normal qu'on voit sur les screens (genre exposé avec en plus les icones d'applications, etc) soit ça met par exemple 3 fenêtres d'applications différentes superposées en long sur toute la largeur de l'écran...

C'est difficile d'expliquer mais quand ça fait ça c'est super laid et pas pratique du tout.


Et sinon je me servais vachement du " glisser 4 doigts vers la gauche/droite " pour faire apparaitre les applis ouvertes comme avec pomme tab, ça c'est horrible ça n' est plus ! 

Ah et plus de 3 doigts gauche/droite pour précédent/suivant sous Firefox ! 
Sous safari y'a à deux doigts mais... j'espère que Firefox sera modifié rapidement !

Sinon tout est fluide c'est génial !


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juillet 2011)

pour moi, après environ 48h d'installation, Lion ne présente strictement aucun intérêt, que des inconvénients, des habitudes à changer, des heures de galère pour obtenir quelque chose de fluide et d'adapté à mon utilisation.

Spaces était parfait
Exposé était parfait

Mission Control est un plantage total des deux

Les applis en full screen...? aucun intérêt pour moi...

Launchpad est une inutilité absolue, stacks était là pour ça!!! là ça fait encore doublon et mal en plus!
c'est quoi cette obsession de rendre nos ordis comme nos ipods??? merde!

jusqu'ici, je n'ai rien remarqué de franchement intéressant et utile
ah si! quand même, Mail est une belle réussite, c'est indéniable. 


et si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer ce merdier et comment l'organiser, ça m'aiderait franchement:


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Juillet 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Mission Control a un gros défaut : selon le nombre de fenêtres ouvertes, soit ça fait le truc normal qu'on voit sur les screens (genre exposé avec en plus les icones d'applications, etc) soit ça met par exemple 3 fenêtres d'applications différentes superposées en long sur toute la largeur de l'écran...
> 
> C'est difficile d'expliquer mais quand ça fait ça c'est super laid et pas pratique du tout.



Oui, un truc comme ça: http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/989847Capturedcran20110723111459.png

J'ai remarqué quant à moi, un temps de boot plus long (45 s contre 35 s sous SL). De plus il y un temps de latence entre le moment ou je clique sur mon compte et le moment ou la case pour entrer le mot de passe apparaît. Un autre également une fois ce dernier rentré.




Bibabelou a dit:


> et si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer ce merdier et comment l'organiser, ça m'aiderait franchement:



Il suffit d'aller dans les préférences de mission control et décocher la deuxième case "Réarranger les espaces en fonction de votre utilisation la plus récente".

Je partage un peu ton avis. Mission control est ultra buggué et non-finalisé. 
Launchpad est inutile d'autant qu'on ne peut supprimer certaines "applications" sans avoir a les supprimer définitivement du disque.
Les fullscreen apps sont sympa, certes, mais vu que mission control est une daube, ça gâche la chose.
Versions bouffe déjà plus de 16GB sur ma machine, j'ose imaginer si j'étais encore sur MBAir.
Sans parler de Safari 5.1 qui bouffe plus de 400Mo de RAM avec 4 onglets ouverts sans flash, ni pubs, ni vidéos.

La seule killer feature de lion est le nouveau raccourci du finder option+Cmd+N qui permet de créer un dossier à partir d'une sélection de fichiers et qui va me faire gagner beaucoup de temps.
Reprise est sympa aussi.

Le reste, c'est un coup de peinture, si esthétique qu'il soit (ou non pour certains).

24&#8364;, ça ne vaut pas plus que ça. Bon positionnement tarifaire.


----------



## Mister Ramac (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour au-dessus : oui c'est ça !
Sauf que t'as l'air d'avoir un écran plus grand que moi (enfin je pense)

Je suis en 13 pouces, et parfois j'ai une appli qui n'apparait que sur 1 cm sur la droite d l'écran... 
Et en fait l'icone de l'appli apparait dans ce cas au milieu de la fenetre sauf que la fennetre est à moitié cachée du coup ça fait de la merde, snif.

EDIT : j'ai genre 30 secondes de plus au démarage !


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Juillet 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Pour au-dessus : oui c'est ça !
> Sauf que t'as l'air d'avoir un écran plus grand que moi (enfin je pense)
> 
> Je suis en 13 pouces, et parfois j'ai une appli qui n'apparait que sur 1 cm sur la droite d l'écran...
> ...



Oui je suis sur MBP 15" avec écran HD.

Allez on prie pour que la MAJ arrive assez vite, comme ça avait été le cas de SL (moins de deux semaines après la X.0) 



benjaminhparis12 a dit:


> Gros problème !
> Dans mails , je ne peux plus défiler dans le bas de mes mails ....
> La barre n apparaît pas ( j au une tablette graphique et je n ai pas de scroll )
> Les couleurs du finder me manquent ,
> C est quoi cette horreur !!!





supergrec a dit:


> Et oui l'ascenseur a disparue.
> 
> Seul solution sectionné un mail ( couleur bleu ) et descendre avec les flèches.



Préférences système > Personnel > Général > Afficher les barres de défilement: toujours




o-sensei51 a dit:


> - deuxième problème gênant : sous SL, lorsque j'insérais un dvd bootable, ou un cd, celui-ci se montait sur le bureau, permettant un accès rapide...
> Sous Lion, ce n'est pas le cas : les DVD ne montent pas sur le bureau, ni d'ailleurs les périphériques usb. Il faut directement aller dans le Finder... pour avoir accès à tout cela !
> Est-ce normal ?
> 
> Merci



Finder > Préférences... > Général


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (23 Juillet 2011)

Tiens, autre constat (et pas des moindres), la rapidité d'iTunes depuis la mise à jour et la gestion en 64 bits ! Notamment l'accès aux onglets de mon iphone pendant sa synchro pour y mettre des fichiers vidéos, c'est devenu quasi-instantané ! Un pur bonheur !


----------



## Mister Ramac (23 Juillet 2011)

Autre question :
Dans la barre des menus en haut, mon nom s'est rajouté entre l'heure et la loupe de spotlight.
J'aime pas, comment l'enlever ? 

Merci !


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Juillet 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Autre question :
> Dans la barre des menus en haut, mon nom s'est rajouté entre l'heure et la loupe de spotlight.
> J'aime pas, comment l'enlever ?
> 
> Merci !



Cmd + Clic et tu glisses sur le bureau. Pouf .


----------



## artnow44 (23 Juillet 2011)

Art-now a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Lion et je me retrouve avec kernel_task qui utilise 350 Mo de RAM au démarrage. Là il est à 460 Mo au bout d'une demi heure. Avant la mise à jour, il de dépassait pas 100 Mo, loin de là. Du coup 1,5 Go est utilisé sans rien lancé. Vous avez une solution ?
> 
> EDIT : Là il est a 715 Mo... C'est pas normal. :/



Personne a ce problème alors ?


----------



## manustyle (23 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> Oui, va dans Préférences > Trackpad > Onglet Pointer et Cliquer, et décoche "Faire glisser avec trois doigts".



SAuf que justement ça marche plus du tout le cliquer-glisser si on décoche :hein:


----------



## rvincent54 (23 Juillet 2011)

bonjour

après quelques jours d'utilisation voilà ce que je peux dire :

- connexion wifi très très instable, déconnexion toutes le 5min

- launchpad, pas terrible... aucun intérêt sur un ordi

- mission control, ben bof bof.... en plus j'ai pas tout compris à son fonctionnement. Notamment la possibilité d'ajouter des applications sur le mission control

- mail c'est pas mal, mais toujours pas abouti

- le démarrage est plus lent que ce soit sur imac ou macbook pro

- ne pas oublier les mises à jour pour éviter le plantage : onyx, itunes, vlc, cleanmymac, etc.

- facetime ne fonctionne plus suite au passage OS X lion, problème de validation de compte sur appstore...

voilà "c'est tout pour le moment" ... lil


----------



## Laribote (23 Juillet 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> après quelques jours d'utilisation voilà ce que je peux dire :
> 
> ...



Bien d'accord avec rvincent. Beaucoup de mauvais gout de choses inutiles et de plantages qui me font hésiter à basculer sur Lion. 

Le plus gros bug : la roulette de ma souris qui se met à défiler à l'envers Grrr  c'est la première prise de contact fatale avec Lion. Après, mission control et Lanch Pad c'est une bidouille mal finie d'un développeur débutant obligé de terminer à la ramasse un truc qui a pas été pensé pour un outils de bureau et de productivité. 

Enfin, je traîne quelques vieux soft qui me sont parfaitement utiles et qui marchent très bien sous snow et qui refusent de marcher sous lion... à moins de passer à la caisse et le bouquet revient à mon émulateur PC qui me rendait d'énorme service et la pareil c'est mort!!!!

Heureusement que, par expérience, rolleyes j'avais installé Lion sur une partition pour pouvoir faire machine arrière!!

Alors pour ceux qui ont eu le flair de ne pas installer Lion faites bien le point avant de franchir le pas !!!


----------



## Ezel (23 Juillet 2011)

manustyle a dit:


> SAuf que justement ça marche plus du tout le cliquer-glisser si on décoche :hein:



Ça fonctionne chez moi 
Et sur le MacBook Air et sur l'iMac avec le trackpad.
Quelqu'un d'autre a le problème ?


----------



## Paipone (23 Juillet 2011)

Laribote a dit:


> Le plus gros bug : la roulette de ma souris qui se met à défiler à l'envers Grrr  c'est la première prise de contact fatale avec Lion.



A quoi ça sert d'ouvrir un post pour apporter des réponses aux questions surtout lorsque les réponses sont présentes à foison : pour retrouver un défilement "classique" => "Préf systèmes" puis "Trackpad" (pour un portable) et décocher la bonne case. 

C'est dingue le nombre de personnes qui parlent de "bug" alors qu'il s'agit de méconnaissance de l'OS !


----------



## herszk (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir.
Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à zoomer avec le double tap 2 doigts ?
Si oui, dans quelles circonstances.
Moi, avec mon magic trackpad, j'ai beau essayer, je n'y arrive pas.


----------



## big41 (23 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à zoomer avec le double tap 2 doigts ?
> Si oui, dans quelles circonstances.
> Moi, avec mon magic trackpad, j'ai beau essayer, je n'y arrive pas.



Ça marche très bien sur mon MBP 2008, et justement sur cette page de ce forum


----------



## herszk (23 Juillet 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ça marche très bien sur mon MBP 2008, et justement sur cette page de ce forum



Quand tu m'as dit sur cette page, je me suis douté que tu étais sous safari, et, en effet, ça fonctionne sous safari mais pas sous google chrome, dommage.
Ils ont du pain sur la planche chez google.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

Par contre, ça ne fonctionne pas sous mail, bizarre !!!


----------



## big41 (23 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Quand tu m'as dit sur cette page, je me suis douté que tu étais sous safari, et, en effet, ça fonctionne sous safari mais pas sous google chrome, dommage.
> Ils ont du pain sur la planche chez google.



Ah oui, ça ne marche que sous Safari ce zoom ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

Quelqu'un sait comment graver l'utilitaire d'installation de Mac OS X Lion ?
J'ai retéléchargé le .dmg mais je n'arrive pas à le graver sur un DVD.
J'ai pourtant suivi le tuto de Mac Bidouille mais je suis un boulet je n'y arrive pas ????


----------



## herszk (23 Juillet 2011)

sunjohn a dit:


> * Le dossier de départ du Finder (Tous mes documents) n'a vraiment aucun intérêt à mes yeux, c'est juste un gros bordel => repassage à mon dossier utilisateur par défaut.



Comment fais-tu pour repasser à utilisateur par défaut ?


----------



## troyfrance (23 Juillet 2011)

après un prit mot ce matin voici le résumé de mon installation.  j'ai commencé le téléchargement sur l'app. store à 10h20 cela s'est terminé vers 16h00, le temps de graver le DMg sur un DVD, 30 mn,  l'installation a pris 35 mn,  tout s'est bien déroulé,  sauf pour Itunes, j'ai du faire une MAJ mais Itunes a un bug en mode Plein écran (je pense que je ne suis pas le seul) là je télécharge les voix française car j'ai bien quand mon mac me dit l'heure, sinon mes applis et jeux fonctionnent tous, pour l'instant, ma 1ere impression, je ne vois pas de grands changements,  ça ressemble à une grosse mise à jour avec quelques améliorations. Le Launchpad oui, bon, sans plus, le trackpad il a gardé ma config donc rien à dire. Pour Mail bha, j'aime pas trop trop mais à revoir avant de donner un avis défavorable.  

je redonnerai mon ressentit en fin de semaine mais globalement,  je suis assez content,  tout s'est hyper bien passé, je n'ai perdu aucune info.  et en fin de compte, je ne regrette pas d'avoir installé lion  , ma connexion wifi tourne sans pb, suis pas un pro du Mac puisque ça fait 1 mois que j'ai mon MBP 15" mais wwow  c'est trop cool,  alors si comme moi vous n'êtes pas encore un pro et que vous avez "peur de faire le saut" n'hésitez pas,  et puis sur ce forum on trouve toutes les infos et les gens sont tous sympas ,


----------



## jerdopler (23 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour repasser à utilisateur par défaut ?



C'est dans les préférences du finder !! dans général


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Bon chaque jour, son lot de merde avec LION
EN gros. J'ai Lion server. J'ai supprimer le version serveur hier en pensant que c'etait la cause de mes ralentissements. Mais après constatation ce n'est pas le cas. 
Aujourd'hui, je decide de retelecharger server et là, apps store me demande de repasser à la caisse et retirer 60 euros. Je retelecharge. J'envoi un F**** mail à apple pour leur dire. Attention problème. Ne me débitez pas. 
Une fois server chargé, là je tombe sur un nombre impression de client et de groupe chelou.
Je supprime tout ça et là. Plus possible d'installer quoi que se soit.
Mon nom d'utilisation ne fonctionne plus mais il fonctionne à l'ouverture du mac.
De plus, en me reloguant sur serveur , il me dit

Ce seveur n'est pas pris en charge. Il ne prend en charge les serveurs fonctionnant sous mac os X 10.7
La blague

Donc là je suis dans la merde.
Qu'est ce que je fais ?


----------



## ManuOnTheNet (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis passé à lion se matin et je suis plutôt voir carrément séduit par cette version, notamment le mode plein écran sur un macbook air même 13 pouces c'est finalement une tuerie. Moi qui pensait que c'était un gadget inutile, je fulmine déjà que toutes les apps ne le supportent pas !

par contre dans le ficher j'ai voulu mettre l'affichage du texte des icônes sur la droite plutôt qu'en dessous et l'affichage délire complètement. C'est arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre ?

De même dans le fenêtre du finder, les infos en bas notamment nombre de fichier, taille dispo a disparu, on peut le ressusciter ?

merci à ceux qui auraient les réponses


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai plus accès à mes préférences système.
Mot de passe et nom d'utilisateur invalide.
Comment je fais pour revenir à ma version time machine d'hier pour restaurer la version de mon mac d'hier ?

Putain de LION.
Franchement soit j'ai un réel problème soit certain qui dise que c'est génial, ne font que joujou avec.

Excusez mon agressivité mais là je suis vénère contre apple. Ca me gonfle.

ps : En gros serveur fait comme si je n'avais pas lion d'installer sur mon ordi alors que c'est le cas.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Je n'ai plus accès à mes préférences système.
> Mot de passe et nom d'utilisateur invalide.
> Comment je fais pour revenir à ma version time machine d'hier pour restaurer la version de mon mac d'hier ?
> 
> ...


Tu redémarres sur le clone que tu avais fait avant de te précipiter sur Lion 

T'en as pas fait :mouais:

Là c'est plus complexe va falloir repartir avec le DVD système fourni avec ta machine au départ à priori


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

le CLONE.
Quoi qu'est-ce ?

C'est pas comme windows ou quand tu veux revenir à une config tu as justes à cliquer sur remettre le systeme à la date d'hier.?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> le CLONE.
> Quoi qu'est-ce ?
> 
> C'est pas comme windows ou quand tu veux revenir à une config tu as justes à cliquer sur remettre le systeme à la date d'hier.?


Ben non


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Y a plus rien qui fonctionne. Je peux meme plus installer une appli via mac apps store. 
C'est suspendu. Mot de passe incorrecte.

Qu'est ce que je dois faire sérieux ?
Comme mon mot de passe n'est plus reconnu je ne peux plus rien faire.
Ni supprimer une appli ni en installer, ni revoir la config admin.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Y a plus rien qui fonctionne. Je peux meme plus installer une appli via mac apps store.
> C'est suspendu. Mot de passe incorrecte.
> 
> Qu'est ce que je dois faire sérieux ?


Démarrer sur le DVD système fourni avec ton Mac puis à un moment donné tu devrais avoir la possibilité de restaurer depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Me voici dans une restauration os lion via time machine. Franchement bravo apple. Et ca va me prendre la nuit pour tout restaurer. 
J'vais envoyer un mail supppraaaa salé à apple.  Je demande le remboursement de lion.


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Sur Imac, après adaptation, tout va bien et bonne réactivité de l'Os.

jm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Me voici dans une restauration os lion via time machine. Franchement bravo apple. Et ca va me prendre la nuit pour tout restaurer.
> J'vais envoyer un mail supppraaaa salé à apple.  Je demande le remboursement de lion.


Juste une question qui, malheureusement, ne règlera pas ton problème actuel : mais bon dieu pourquoi installer un nouvel OS directement sur ton DD principal sans avoir fait un clone auparavant ??? - perso, j'installe toujours une nouvelle version sur un DD *externe* pour pouvoir tester à l'aise avant de l'installer sur mon DD principal !
C'est *LE* conseil que tu trouves partout sur MacGé ! Mais c'est peut être trop simple !
Bon courage quand même !


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Dsl mais je ne suis peu être pas aussi apple mania pour scruter les forums et lire toutes les astuces. Generallement quand je viens surun forum c'est que j'ai un problème. Et que je cherche une solution.

Effectivement pour ma part cela ne reglera pas l'affaire puisque la restauration est en train de se faire. Cela dit, je viens d'envoyer un mail à apple store pour me faire rembourser. C'est bon je suis blasé. 

Voici le mail que je viens d'envoyer. Dsl il est long mais je suis enervé. 

Suite à mon précèdent mail, je vous fait par de mon mécontentement quant à lion et serveur. 
Après avoir supprimé server en pensant que cette application etait la cause des ralentissements de mon mac book pro mi 2010. Je supprimé l'application server. 
Je me suis aperçu que ce n'etait pas à cause de server mais bien à cause de lion lui même. Cf. Voir les forums et les nombreuses plaintes. 

Quand à moi, je decide ton de re-télecharger serveur. Mais on me redemande de payer lion et server pour la deuxième fois.  Je clic sur oui en pensant que votre service se trompe. Ce n'est pas le cas et je vais surement me faire refacturer de 60 euros. HORS DE QUESTION. 
L'appli server se réinstalle et s'ouvre. Et là, c'est la merde total. Il me scan des reseaux serveurs qui ne m'appartiennent pas et des utilisateurs et des groupes que je ne connais pas non plus. 
Je ferme l'appli et decide de faire le menage dans les groupes et users. Ensuite, plus acces à mon ordinateur. Mon mot de passe ne fonctionne plus. Je ne peux plus telecharger d'appli ni en installer et je ne peux plus aller dans mes paramètre admin de l'ordi car le mot de passe n'existe plus.   Server ensuite me dit qu'il ne peux pas lancer l'appli car lion n'est pas installé. Ce qui est faut bien sur. 
Bref, excusez moi, mais encore une fois, je constate que les sorties des nouveaux produits apple sont toujours sujets à de nombreux problemes. Ipad 2 changé 4 fois iphone 4 pareille. Et aujourd'hui LION
Conclusion, je suis en train de formater mon mac book pro et reinstaller une sauvegarde. Durée : 6h et un manque à gagné car je bosse avec mon ordi. De plus les differents bugs de ralentissement de lion et surtout de final cut pro x. ( autres problemes d'ailleurs ! )
Par consequent, je demande le reboursement integrale de lion et de server qui me semblent être un produit purement marketing mais absolument pas abouti. 
Merci de votre comprehension et j'attends votre retour. 
De plus, il serais bon de remonter mon problème techniques à vos techniciens dévelopeurs en charge de la mise à jour de Lion qui je l'espère pointera le bout de son nez RAPIDEMENT. 

Excusez moi aussi pour les fautes. Là aussi c'est un problème du sois disant correcteur automatique de ios4. (décidement !)
CORDIALEMENT
David


----------



## leopard14 (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Lion hier, et je découvre des bugs majeures. Je suis équipé de deux mac, un Mac IG et un Macbook 13".
le premier bug auquel je suis confronté et le mot de passe d'ouverture de cession qu'il ne reconnait jamais, quelque soit le mot de passe, la solution et de retaper la clé de secours qui est proposée à la mise en oeuvre. 
Le deuxième bug est: quand je suis passé sous partition windows, j'ai eu un crash système, et en réinstallant c'est la même chose, 
Le troisième bug est: je suis également confronté au problème du trackpad qui fonctionne comme avant, et je ne peux pas me servir des nouvelles fonctionnalités.
C'est plutôt embêtant. Si quelqu'un à des solutions je suis preneur.
Ou peut on trouver un mode d'emploi des nouvelles fonctionnalités ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour ptidav22,

Tu ne trouves pas que si tu utilises ton MBP pour des raisons professionnel que c'est risqué
d'installer un nouvel Os sur ton outil de travail.
De plus Lion serveur sur un MBP je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt mis à part les problèmes !

Pour FCP X c'est la 1ère version d'un tout nouveau logiciel que j'ai également acheté.
Et je trouve que pour une première version c'est pas mal, mais évidement je ne suis pas un pro et si j'était un pro j'aurais certainement choisi FCP !

J'utilise aussi mon MBP comme outil pro et j'avais évidement pris mes précautions avant.

Et pour terminer, je suis sur Mac depuis seulement 7 mois, mais je n'ai encore jamais vu que l'ont ne pouvait plus télécharger gratuitement une appli achetée sur l'Apple Store.

jm


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour ptidav22,
> 
> Tu ne trouves pas que si tu utilises ton MBP pour des raisons professionnel que c'est risqué
> d'installer un nouvel Os sur ton outil de travail.
> jm



C'est l'évidence même ! Il est ahurissant que certains soient à ce point inconscients des dangers.

Je n'ai installé Mac OS Lion que sur mon ordinateur familial, et je ne le ferai sûrement pas sur les quelques postes de travail pourtant éligibles au bureau. D'abord parce que la plupart de ces postes ont besoin de Rosetta pour faire tourner CS2 (désolé, mais beaucoup de PME n'ont pas nécessairement les moyens de suivre au vu des prix de ces investissements, n'étant pas loin de considérer l'abandon de Rosetta comme du mépris) et ensuite parce qu'une version X.0 n'est jamais exempte de défauts, et en particulier Mac OS 10.7.0, et qu'il faudra attendre au minimum la version 10.7.2 ou 7.3.

Quant à mon opinion de Lion après 3 jours :
- l'OS est beaucoup plus réactif dès lors que les différentes indexations sont terminées (Spotlight, sauvegardes Time Machine, boîtes Mail...), mais sans pour autant proposer une amélioration par rapport à Snow Leopard à quelques exceptions : iTunes et Safari.

- les changements proposés dérangent considérablement les habitudes sans pour autant représenter une véritable valeur ajoutée

- certains choix esthétiques sont très discutables, surtout lorsqu'ils nuisent au confort de l'utilisateur comme les nouvelles icônes grisâtres de la barre du Finder qui obligent à lire alors qu'auparavant les couleurs des icônes suffisaient à les identifier

- ma sauvegarde Time Capsule a été remise à zéro sans me demander mon avis, ce qui n'est pas spécialement très normal

- Mission Control est buggé (mais je pense qu'Apple corrigera le tir, enfin il faut espérer)

- LaunchPad n'est absolument pas configurable, de plus, si c'est utile sur un iPhone, je doute d'une utilité urgent sur un Mac

- Version ne correspond à aucun besoin particulier

- Reprise est gênant, mais c'est désactivable.

Rien de bien folichon, et de bien extraordinaire donc.

Apple ne m'avait pas habitué à être aussi moyen, voire passable pour un nouvel OS.

Cela ne présage rien de bon pour l'avenir de Macintosh qui me paraît bien sombre.


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour serveur je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais encore une fois, j'ai été piégé par le marketing apple. si tu lit le site internet, c'est limite avec serveur tu disposes d'un media center en dehors de chez toi avec les pushs et le synchro de tous tes appareils ios. On en est loin encore un fois. 
Poir ce qui est d'intaller une version. Je suis client lambda, je suis pas sencé savoir que la premiere version va etre buggé. Avant de sortir un produit on le test. Ce n'est pas à cela que servent les developeurs et ceux qui s'abonnent pour participer au bêta????

Donc là je suis rebelotte pour reinstaller lion. 
Concernant fcp x je t'assure que chez moi iln'est absolulent pas rectif tout comme lion. 
Je suis sur un mac book pro 2010 et ca rame à mort. 
Donc si j'ai des gros probleme comme ca ne pourrais t'il pas s'agir d'un probleme materiel? Disque dur ou carte graphique?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Pour serveur je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais encore une fois, j'ai été piégé par le marketing apple. si tu lit le site internet, c'est limite avec serveur tu disposes d'un media center en dehors de chez toi avec les pushs et le synchro de tous tes appareils ios. On en est loin encore un fois.
> Poir ce qui est d'intaller une version. Je suis client lambda, je suis pas sencé savoir que la premiere version va etre buggé. Avant de sortir un produit on le test. Ce n'est pas à cela que servent les developeurs et ceux qui s'abonnent pour participer au bêta????
> 
> Donc là je suis rebelotte pour reinstaller lion.
> ...



Je partage un peu ton avis. Il est vrai qu'il n'est pas forcément prudent d'installer une nouvelle version d'un système d'exploitation sur une machine à un usage pro, mais il est également vrai qu'Apple a eu tout un mois pour corriger les bugs de la GM, GM qui est aujourd'hui diffusée comme 10.7.0. Je me demande ce qu'ils ont glandé durant 30 foutus jours plutôt que de corriger des bugs aussi évidents que ceux de Mission Control...

Après un niveau de ta dernière question, je ne sais pas. Il peut arriver qu'un HDD lâche durant une installation car ce dernier est fortement sollicité durant cet étape, mais ce serait franchement un gros coup de malchance.
Je pense que dans ton cas il aura malheureusement fallu faire une clean install.


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Réinstalle SL sur ton MBP et si tu veux tu peux mettre Lion sur un DD interne en attendant des correctifs pour Lion

jm


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Le souci du clean installe c'est que je doit tout reinstaller à la mano. Re-télécharger tous les logiciels etc... La galère quoi.


----------



## drs (23 Juillet 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je partage un peu ton avis. Il est vrai qu'il n'est pas forcément prudent d'installer une nouvelle version d'un système d'exploitation sur une machine à un usage pro, mais il est également vrai qu'Apple a eu tout un mois pour corriger les bugs de la GM, GM qui est aujourd'hui diffusée comme 10.7.0. Je me demande ce qu'ils ont glandé durant 30 foutus jours plutôt que de corriger des bugs aussi évidents que ceux de Mission Control...



Moi ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est qu'avec toutes les versions beta et la GM diffusées depuis un bout de temps, les éditeurs n'ont toujours pas trouvé le moyen de mettre à jour leurs softs (comme microsoft, huwaei, adobe...)!


----------



## Jean-marie B (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui, mais que veux-tu faire d'autre ?
jm


----------



## ptidav22 (23 Juillet 2011)

Du coup, là je suis en train de faire une restauration de ma sauvegarde d'hier mais ce n'est pas considéré comme une clean installe?
Si je dois faire une clean install faut que je réinstalle toutes les appli manuellement? Tout re-télécharger ou passer par un sort pour le faire?
Galère !!!!


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juillet 2011)

y a t'il une version lion d'onyx?
merci


----------



## MacSedik (23 Juillet 2011)

Bibabelou a dit:


> y a t'il une version lion d'onyx?
> merci



oui mais en bêta.... donc instable pour certaines fonctions

Le lien


----------



## AntEtLH (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour! Pour ma part depuis l'installation j'ai un problème avec mon convertisseur vidéo Iverio!! C'est simple je le lance et quand je demande de convertir un fichier MTS le logiciel s'éteint :confuses: Facetime ne fonctionne pas pour le moment, je réessaierai plus tard.

Sinon je pense qu'il faut juste un temps d'adaptation...

Pour le coup si quelqu'un à un très bon convertisseur vidéo à me conseiller, je suis preneur.

Merci.


----------



## Télémac (23 Juillet 2011)

Final Cut Pro X perd le lien des fichiers vidéos importés s'ils sont sur le serveur externe local.(sous 10.6.8 il conservait le lien).Il faut après chaque ouverture re importer les images sources.


----------



## Crock-Man (24 Juillet 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> oui mais en bêta.... donc instable pour certaines fonctions
> 
> Le lien



Apparemment cette bêta fonctionne parfaitement, en tout cas chez moi


----------



## keys13 (24 Juillet 2011)

je viens de recevoir mon new MBA docn Lion direct !

un peu dégouter que quelque fonctionnalité de marche plus ou quelque logiciel, vivement les mise à jour:

tel que SoundFlower !!


----------



## NQuoi (24 Juillet 2011)

Ça va faire 24h sous Lion, sur un MBP Mid-2010 à 8Go de RAM, je suis assez satisfait pour lancer l'opération sur mon iMac 27" Mid-2010 (aussi).

Je n'ai pas d'applis qui se soient montrées incompatibles sauf PS (cf. ci-dessous), ni WM Ware, ni VLC, ni Office (qui marche même plutôt très vite et bien mieux que sous SL)

PS 12.1 a une petite tendance à planter au retour de module Aperture nécessitant le passage par PS (Phototools par ex).

Le plein écran est pas mal, avec les gestes pour naviguer, c'est même plutôt bien;
Launchpad me paraît moins primordial, car le Dock fait déjà l'affaire, à suivre;

L'ergonomie globale aussi reste sympa, mais je n'y attache pas fondamentalement une grande importance, du moment que cela reste sobre (pas windaube quoi!!)

Par contre Lion me semble plus véloce que SL... C'est une bonne surprise


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, Si j'installe Lion directement par dessus SL (manière simple de débutant), vais je ENFIN pouvoir changer le nom de mon dossier maison (aussi appelé Home) ?   De la meme maniere, ma partition bootcamp sera t elle intact?   C'est une question futile un peu hors sujet mais la réponse minteresse beaucoup


----------



## Rez2a (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui la partition bootcamp restera intacte, et non tu ne pourras pas renommer ton home (encore moins que sur SL d'ailleurs, pour éviter de faire n'importe quoi il est impossible de renommer son home sous Lion sans forcer la commande).
Seule solution pour renommer ta maison, faire un autre compte ou une clean install pour créer un nouveau compte


----------



## NQuoi (24 Juillet 2011)

J'ai parlé trop vite...
J'ai bien installé Lion sur mon iMac, mais maintenant, je suis incapable de connecter l'un à l'autre.

Sur mon MBP, mon iMac apparaît bien dans la liste des "Partagés", mais chaque tentative se solde par "échec de la connexion"!!!

Je m'arrache les cheveux.

Quelqu'un est-il confronté au problème?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h08 ----------




NQuoi a dit:


> J'ai parlé trop vite...
> J'ai bien installé Lion sur mon iMac, mais maintenant, je suis incapable de connecter l'un à l'autre.
> 
> Sur mon MBP, mon iMac apparaît bien dans la liste des "Partagés", mais chaque tentative se solde par "échec de la connexion"!!!
> ...



J'y arrive, mais uniquement sur le disque (pas les dossiers utilisateur) par pomme-K... c'est dingue!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Juillet 2011)

Bon je commence a vraiment péter un câble, il y a que moi qui possède des ralentissements graphique pour des choses basiques normalement avec lion ? Impossible via le dock d'aller dans utilitaire, vider la corbeille, ok mais j'ai 14 000 éléments, j'ai du supprimer 10 fichiers au total, et il y en a que 10 de visible dans la corbeille (fichier pas dossier hein).

BREF pratique la dématérialisation, je l'aurai déjà revendu sinon MAC OS LION.

Si je suis un cas isolé tant mieux, sinon, on pensait pas pouvoir faire pire que VISTA, de mon coté MAC l'a fait, vista c'était les vacances comparé a maintenant. 

Ne parlons même pas des cookies et tout et tout ......... 

Vive SL.

Il vient de finir de vider la corbeille ! J'espère un miracle !


----------



## Rez2a (24 Juillet 2011)

Malheureusement c'est ta config qui doit être en cause, vieux MacBook + installation par-dessus une existante + disque à 5400rpm + 2 Go de RAM pour 4 conseillés...
J'ai un MacBook de fév 2008 (même génération que le tien peut-être) sur lequel Snow Leopard tourne bien mais n'est pas non plus particulièrement rapide pour certaines tâches (sans compter que mêmes les effets graphiques basiques type Exposé moulinent avec ma GMA X3100), alors perso hors de question d'installer Lion là-dessus, SL était très bien la semaine dernière, il l'est toujours aujourd'hui.
Après Lion est un véritable plaisir à utiliser sur mon iMac i7 mais c'est une config autrement plus musclée, surtout quand je vois que là, à peine l'ordi démarré avec Safari+iTunes+App Store, j'ai quasiment 2 Go de RAM bouffés sur mes 8, je voudrais même pas voir ce que ça donnerait sur mon MB qui en a 2...

Bref mon avis : trop peu de RAM sur ton MacBook, le système est obligé de swapper en permanence, d'où les ralentissements systématiques.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bonsoir, Si j'installe Lion directement par dessus SL (manière simple de débutant), vais je ENFIN pouvoir changer le nom de mon dossier maison (aussi appelé Home) ?



C'est déjà possible avec Snow Leopard mais l'opération n'est pas sans risque.

Donc à ta place, j'y réfléchirais à 2 fois avant de me lancer.

Sinon, pour faire ce changement, tu vas dans Préférences Système > Comptes. Tu fais un clic droit sur ton compte et tu choisis "Options avancées".

Là, tu pourras faire ta modification.


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

De mon coté, j'ai cru a un bug, j'ai décoché la dernière case dans les préférence de Mission Contrôle, résultat plus de CMD ALT fonctionnel.

Deux bugs en cours :
1. Depuis ce matin l'économiseur se lance à l'écran de session et en pleine utilisation.
2. Mo, Cinema display était reconnu, puis non, puis oui ...

Voilà un peu déçu sur ces deux points.


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Juillet 2011)

Crock-Man a dit:


> Apparemment cette bêta fonctionne parfaitement, en tout cas chez moi



chez moi la vérification de la structure du volume a fait planter mon MBP...


----------



## big41 (24 Juillet 2011)

Bon après un peu plus de 48h quelques bugs récurrents:
- Mail s'ouvre avec la session (c'est voulu) et souvent il se bloque ensuite, obligeant parfois à le fermer et parfois au bout de quelques minutes fonctionne
- safari se plante aussi parfois, blocage, ouverture de deux fenètres
- fermeture du MBP souvent rapide comme avant mais hier soir j'ai eu droit à la roue et il a mis plus de temps à se fermer qu'il n'en met pour s'ouvrir.

Et j'ai pas encore tout tester.
Bref, Lion est quand même pas mal buggé, et le Finder est super moche maintenant.
Bon il ne nous reste qu'à attendre les patchs


----------



## herszk (24 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> C'est dans les préférences du finder !! dans général



Boujour
Merci jerdopler, il fallait juste que je cherche un peu , ça doit être l'age sans doute !!!


----------



## Colombier (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, à tous

Je viens d'installer Lion.
C'est beau, mais l'application "Aperçu" ne fonctionne plus.
ainsi que "TextEdit"
Il est difficile de se passer "d'Aperçu" sur un Mac.
- Y-a-qu'à réinstaller lion   comment ?
- Y a qu'à faire un clic droit sur le fichier d'installation
qui doit se trouver dans le répertoire des Applications

Dans celui-ci je ne trouve pas trace de Lion ? 
Aussi j'ignore quelle est la bonne méthode pour me sortir de cette impasse.
- Utilitaire de disque : examen fait
- écrire à Apple : fait
- donner un avis sur le site Apple store : fait
- acheter un nouvel ordinateur : pas encore 
- Sauvegarder mes fichiers,  effacer le disque et recommencer.

J'ai aussi tenté une réinstallation (redémarrer en appuyant sur "alt"
et suivre les instructions qui ne sont pas toujours faciles à interpréter :
" are you sure you want to cancel thé download of "OS X Lion"?
"Cancel" or "Cancel Download"

Autrement dit, désirez vous annuler l'ordre d'annuler le téléchargement !

Beaucoup de péripéties sans aboutir.
Je vais donc devoir "restaurer" le disque dur ...?
et sans doute m'engager dans une nouvelle aventure.

Question : quand on parle de téléchargement de Lion, ou peut-on trouver le dossier de téléchargement ? Oui dans celui qui porte ce nom, mais pas dans mon ordinateur.

Cordialement


----------



## JLB21 (24 Juillet 2011)

Marcquis59 a dit:


> Oui, j,ai essayé avec CS, CS2, et  CS5.5, pas de problèmes....
> Mais j'ai aussi un illstrator 9, la ca ne marche pas !



Bonjour,

Sur la foi de tes affirmations, j'ai installé Lion. 
Aucun problème rencontré, aucun bug, mais *UNE GROSSE SURPRISE : COMME JE LE SUPPOSAIS POURTANT, LA CS2 N'EST NULLEMENT PRISE EN CHARGE*

Pourrais-tu SVP expliquer comment as-tu pu lancer les logiciels de la CS2 comme tu le prétends ? 
En tout cas, chez moi, j'ai le message : 

_L'applicatiion inDesign CS ne peut s'ouvrir car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge.​_

Sinon, je considère comme grave de lancer des assertions sur ce forum sans même les avoir vérifiées, mettant ainsi d'autres membres dans l'embarras !


----------



## Télémac (24 Juillet 2011)

Colombier a dit:


> Bonjour, à tous
> 
> Je viens d'installer Lion.
> C'est beau, mais l'application "Aperçu" ne fonctionne plus.
> ...



iMac 4Go sous Lion

Aperçu fonctionne comme TextEdit

tu as combien de Ram
(Lion bouffe chez moi quasi 2 Go.)


----------



## verolac (24 Juillet 2011)

impossible d'utiliser face time avec Lion. !! "une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de l'enregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ulterieurement"


----------



## Télémac (24 Juillet 2011)

verolac a dit:


> impossible d'utiliser face time avec Lion. !! "une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de l'enregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ulterieurement"




certains serveurs avec Lion sont effectivement incompatibles avec Netatalk ( voir News sur Magé ou par ici)
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/63965/les_nas_ne_sont_pas_tous_prets_pour_lion_maj/
il faut attendre que ton fabricant serveur sorte la mise à jour firmeware( je suis dans le même cas avec un Qnap)


----------



## Nicosun (24 Juillet 2011)

voilà mon impression de Lion.

Il bouffe plus de Ram que snow léopard, mais par contre je trouve l'OS super rapide et fluide et cela pour tous les programmes.

Le mails est extra.
Les apps plein écran dans les espaces dédiés extra aussi, c'était ma façon de travailler avant donc je gagne en ergonomie.
J'aime bien les petits effets disposés un peu partout.
Reprise me va très bien.

Version et l'autosave ont l'air aussi sympa, j'ai juste fait des tests, on verra à l'usage.

J'aime bien le nouveau correcteur d'orthographe style IOS.

J'utilise Launchpad à la place de mon dossier de raccourcis pour les applications secondaires, rien de transcendant. Néanmoins cela rationalise.


Maintenant les chose à améliorer selon moi :

le mission control, il manque les fenêtres ouvertes réduites et aussi on ne peut pas changer les positions des applications plein écran directement dans mission control.

Je n'ai rencontre pour l'instant que 2 bug :

la mise a jour iTunes qui ne se faisait pas mais résolu ici sur le forum.
Un soucis avec les mot de passe iCal partagés sur le serveur (il ne les reconnais pas)

Verdict :

Je suis très satisfait, je le trouve très stable et je peux travailler avec des options en plus (j'avais bien sur sauvegardé et gardé mon dvd de snow leopard, mais finalement je resterais sur Lion) 

PS : le defilement inversé je lui donne 1 semaine pour qu'il soit naturel, mais cela semble bien partie.


----------



## Laribote (24 Juillet 2011)

Paipone a dit:


> A quoi ça sert d'ouvrir un post pour apporter des réponses aux questions surtout lorsque les réponses sont présentes à foison : pour retrouver un défilement "classique" => "Préf systèmes" puis "Trackpad" (pour un portable) et décocher la bonne case.
> 
> C'est dingue le nombre de personnes qui parlent de "bug" alors qu'il s'agit de méconnaissance de l'OS !


Hey je te parle du bouton de ma souris USB pas de mon trackpad !!

Et pour la connaissance de l'OS je suis un développeur d'appli pour Mac OS depuis 1989...


----------



## Muadib (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Lion est plus réactif, certes, que Snow Leopard. Mais plante méchamment.
Impossible de télécharger Xcode sous Mac App Store. Au bout de quelques instants, mon Macbook Pro 13 unibody plante méchamment avec le beau message comme quoi il faut couper l'alimentation et relancer le système. Heureusement Lion relance automatiquement tout à la session mais pour le moment impossible de faire fonctionner Mac App Store. 
Je dois vérifier aussi que Time Machine ne fait pas la même chose...

Système installé en upgrade sur Snow Leopard qui a reçu les dernières mise à jour et notamment App Store.
Il me reste 100GB de disque et j'ai 8GB de RAM donc pas de problèmes de ressources limitées.

Et MAc App store tourne tout seul sans aucune autre application à ses côtés.

D'autres personnes ont le plantage?
J'aurais dû attendre la version Lion .01 mais bon quand on est impatient... ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça vous rendra service mais en ce qui me concerne mon IMAC ramait de manière épouvantable lors de la première installation. J'ai retéléchargé Lion, en une seule fois (et pas sur 11H comme le premier jour avec des arrêts et des reprises) en 1H30 je l'ai réinstallé par dessus SL et depuis ça tourne parfaitement.

Il y a bien des bugs, comme un message sous Itunes m'annonçant que je ne peux pas synchroniser mon ipad mais a part ça tout va bien. (la synchro se fait quand même )

Le seul soft qui ne se lance pas est Abby Finereader Express pour mac
ceci dit cette marque n'a jamais fait une seule MAJ de ce soft depuis qu'il est sorti 

_Au final, ce n'est pas une version majeure. Juste une mise à jour de Snow Leopard. Quelques features dont j'aurais pu(et voulu) me passer, je me mettrai à la recherche de scripts pour désactiver les fonctions "esthétiques" à la vista... _


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (24 Juillet 2011)

Télémac a dit:


> certains serveurs avec Lion sont effectivement incompatibles avec Netatalk ( voir News sur Magé ou par ici)
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/63965/les_nas_ne_sont_pas_tous_prets_pour_lion_maj/
> il faut attendre que ton fabricant serveur sorte la mise à jour firmeware( je suis dans le même cas avec un Qnap)



Quel est le rapport avec Facetime ??? :confuses:

Le souci de Netatalk concerne les NAS, mais je vois pas en quoi Facetime serait concerné oO


----------



## Cleveland (24 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un a testé Lion avec 2Go ? 

Merci !


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé Lion avec 2Go ?
> 
> Merci !



Oui, moi !! 

Pour le moment, rien a redire, c'est du bonheur (tout est beaucoup plus rapide) !! (hormis deux trois app qui ne fonctionnent pas, mais ça je le savais) !! 

Cela ne m'empêchera pas de le passer en 4 ou 8 d'ici peu !


----------



## Frodon (24 Juillet 2011)

Laribote a dit:


> Hey je te parle du bouton de ma souris USB pas de mon trackpad !!
> 
> Et pour la connaissance de l'OS je suis un développeur d'appli pour Mac OS depuis 1989...



Pour les souris c'est également désactivante (i.e: on peut repasser à un défilement classique).


----------



## Télémac (24 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec Facetime ??? :confuses:
> 
> Le souci de Netatalk concerne les NAS, mais je vois pas en quoi Facetime serait concerné oO



Autant pour moi  dans ma tête c'était "Time Machine" rien à voir avec FaceTime.

désolé


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> De mon coté, j'ai cru a un bug, j'ai décoché la dernière case dans les préférence de Mission Contrôle, résultat plus de CMD ALT fonctionnel.
> 
> ...



Personne ?


----------



## D_dream (24 Juillet 2011)

Précédemment j'ai évoqué sous Lion beaucoup de bugs et de soucis que j'ai pu rencontré. J'avais installer Lion par dessus Snow  Leopard. C'était vraiment chiant surtout safari qui n'arrêtait pas de planter entre autre. Par la suite j'ai décidé de faire une clean install, et je dois dire qu'à présent je n'ai plus aucun soucis, tout fonctionne bien, tout est stable, tout est rapide... OUF !!!
Le seul bug restant est ce fichu bug de niveau des piles présent depuis SL 10.6.5 (je ne me rappelle plus de la version exacte), en effet, le niveau de piles restait à 100% en permanence pour le clavier et la Magic Mouse. J'espèrais ce problème disparaître avec Lion mais il n'en ait rien, le niveau de la souris fonctionne par contre, mais pas le clavier alors que les piles que j'ai mis dedans ont au moins 3 mois... c'est un peu pénible de pas savoir !!!

Mais sinon mon conseil pour ceux qui rencontrent beaucoup de problèmes en ayant installer Lion sur SL, faites une clean install !


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

D_dream a dit:


> Précédemment j'ai évoqué sous Lion beaucoup de bugs et de soucis que j'ai pu rencontré. J'avais installer Lion par dessus Snow  Leopard. C'était vraiment chiant surtout safari qui n'arrêtait pas de planter entre autre. Par la suite j'ai décidé de faire une clean install, et je dois dire qu'à présent je n'ai plus aucun soucis, tout fonctionne bien, tout est stable, tout est rapide... OUF !!!
> Le seul bug restant est ce fichu bug de niveau des piles présent depuis SL 10.6.5 (je ne me rappelle plus de la version exacte), en effet, le niveau de piles restait à 100% en permanence pour le clavier et la Magic Mouse. J'espèrais ce problème disparaître avec Lion mais il n'en ait rien, le niveau de la souris fonctionne par contre, mais pas le clavier alors que les piles que j'ai mis dedans ont au moins 3 mois... c'est un peu pénible de pas savoir !!!
> 
> Mais sinon mon conseil pour ceux qui rencontrent beaucoup de problèmes en ayant installer Lion sur SL, faites une clean install !



J'ai fait une clean install.


----------



## supergrec (24 Juillet 2011)

Belle gestion de la mémoire sur Safari 5.1 :

Video youtube regardé y a deux heures et toujours la mémoire utilisez.

Heureusement que j'ai 8 Go


----------



## Cleveland (24 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Oui, moi !!
> 
> Pour le moment, rien a redire, c'est du bonheur (tout est beaucoup plus rapide) !! (hormis deux trois app qui ne fonctionnent pas, mais ça je le savais) !!
> 
> Cela ne m'empêchera pas de le passer en 4 ou 8 d'ici peu !





C'est fluide ? Rapide ? Tu vois la différence par rapport a SL ?


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> C'est fluide ? Rapide ? Tu vois la différence par rapport a SL ?



Absolument !!


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

Bon, en voulant désactiver l'IR de mon Apple Remote que j'utilise avec un Mac Mini 2010 sous SL j'ai vu que je n'ai pas l'option su mon MBP sous Lion alors qu'elle devrait y être


----------



## Sunyanzi (24 Juillet 2011)

Petit retour sur mon expérience :

Macbook Pro 15" 2010 i7 
8go RAM 
HDD : 7200t/m SATA2
Ecran Mat

Migration de mon SL vers Lion :
Démarrage très lent
5 plantages en 2 heures (obligé de forcer l'extinction)
Facetime ne fonctionne plus (il ne se connecte pas)
Quelques bugs graphiques lors de passage en plein écran.

Hier j'ai donc fait une clean installation depuis tout roule.


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de terminer une nouvelle install, clean, je charge mes données TM.


----------



## Mister Ramac (24 Juillet 2011)

Time Machine propose de crypter les sauvegardes !

Quelqu'un a des infos supplémentaires à ce sujet ?
J'en avais jamais entendu parler avant ? (c'est bien nouveau non ?)


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Juillet 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> Malheureusement c'est ta config qui doit être en cause, vieux MacBook + installation par-dessus une existante + disque à 5400rpm + 2 Go de RAM pour 4 conseillés...
> J'ai un MacBook de fév 2008 (même génération que le tien peut-être) sur lequel Snow Leopard tourne bien mais n'est pas non plus particulièrement rapide pour certaines tâches (sans compter que mêmes les effets graphiques basiques type Exposé moulinent avec ma GMA X3100), alors perso hors de question d'installer Lion là-dessus, SL était très bien la semaine dernière, il l'est toujours aujourd'hui.
> Après Lion est un véritable plaisir à utiliser sur mon iMac i7 mais c'est une config autrement plus musclée, surtout quand je vois que là, à peine l'ordi démarré avec Safari+iTunes+App Store, j'ai quasiment 2 Go de RAM bouffés sur mes 8, je voudrais même pas voir ce que ça donnerait sur mon MB qui en a 2...
> 
> Bref mon avis : trop peu de RAM sur ton MacBook, le système est obligé de swapper en permanence, d'où les ralentissements systématiques.



J'ai un MB unibody de 2009 quand même, il n'est pas vieux, et j'ai toujours de la RAM de libre donc c'est pas les 2 GO le problème, et les MBA même les nouveaux ils sont à 2GO de RAM donc je doute que lion ne soit pas compatible avec 2 GO, je pense que l'installation n'est pas bien foutu quand on fait pas une clean installe. Et encore une fois je ne fais que de la bureautique, je veux pas un SSD, ni 4 GO de RAM pour 90% du temps sur word et encore moins un processeur iX ... 

Et pour info j'ai plus de RAM de libre que avec SL, mais avec SL j'ai jamais eu autant de roue coloré et de bug en si peu de temps. 

Pour les cookies impossible de me connecter à des sites depuis SAFARI car il reste des cookies de chrome, du coup safari ne peut pas se connecter, j'ai eu beau les supprimer via la beta d'onyx, cela ne change rien.

"ERROR

An error occurred while processing your request. Please contact your helpdesk or user ID office for assistance.

This service requires cookies. Please ensure that they are enabled and try your going back to your desired resource and trying to login again.

Use of your browser's back button may cause specific errors that can be resolved by going back to your desired resource and trying to login again."

J'ai du supprimer chrome parce qu'il est mal foutu avec lion, dès que FF ou chrome marche mieux, je lâche directement safari.

Mais on dirai que depuis que la corbeille est vidé c'est mieux (les restes de SL les 14000 éléments ?)... pourtant j'ai de la place sur mon DD (+ de 100 GO de libre)

Par contre avec une imprimante laser aucun problème, sinon on va dire que je vois que les mauvaises choses  et aussi photo booth fonctionne même avec les nouveautés.

Et comment on enlève le dépassement de la fenêtre ? Le truc comme sur iphone (j'en ai pas d'iphone), si je vais en bas de macge je vois du gris, je veux pas en voir moi !


----------



## bgali (24 Juillet 2011)

winvsmac a dit:


> En effet, nickel apres avoir désactiver la fonction de restaure des fenêtres dans les préférences système.



Et comment tu fais pour annuler cette restauration que je trouve effectivement un peu pénible ...

Merci par avance


----------



## Vavale (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai installé Lion avant-hier sur mon MacBook Pro 13" 2010 (configuration standard), aucun problème au niveau des performances ; fluide (même si je note quand même de petits lags lorsqu'il y a des effets graphiques, comme lors du switch entre deux espaces), rapide (l'extinction du Mac est devenue quasiment immédiate), bref rien à dire de ce côté-là.

Toutefois, j'ai un problème plutôt gênant avec le clavier visuel : il affiche un pavé numérique (ce dont je ne me plains pas ), sauf qu'il le met une fois sur deux. Au démarrage suivant, il me remet le même clavier que sur Snow Leopard, sans pavé numérique.
Ceci dit, mon vrai problème est ailleurs : utilisant les touches à auto-maintien, j'ai par exemple l'habitude d'appuyer deux fois sur shift pour pouvoir enchaîner la saisie de majuscules. Ça a l'air débile et bénin vu comme ça mais dans la vie de tous les jours c'est très pénible et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de trucs avec Snow Leopard. =/ Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il y a moyen de résoudre ça ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !



bgali a dit:


> Et comment tu fais pour annuler cette restauration que je trouve effectivement un peu pénible ...
> 
> Merci par avance



Va dans les Préférences Système, onglet Général et décoche Restaurer les fenêtres à la fermeture et la réouverture d'apps.


----------



## bgali (24 Juillet 2011)

Vavale a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> Va dans les Préférences Système, onglet Général et décoche Restaurer les fenêtres à la fermeture et la réouverture d'apps.



Ah oui, merci je suis bien content d'enlever "çà"


----------



## Mister Ramac (24 Juillet 2011)

Vavale a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> ... touches à auto-maintien...




Dans les préf système, si tu tapes " maintien " dans la barre de rechercherche, tu tombes direct dessus !
(-> accès universel, pour donner la réponse quand même...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Apres une deuxième installation de Lion (la première a foiré totalement, probablement à cause d'un fichier corrompu), tout se passe bien... sauf que la durée d'autonomie de la batterie de mon MBP est en chute libre. Autour de 4/5H sous SL, autour de 2/3 depuis que j'ai installé Lion


----------



## nemrod (24 Juillet 2011)

Moi je viens de faire, à nouveau, une clean install / TM, mon Cinema Display est reconnu, il ne semble plus y avoir de souci de déclenchement intempestif d'économiseur d'écran mais lors de la restauration TM il m'a dit que certains paramètre n'ont pas pu être restaurés. Lesquels ça ?

Edit:
Eh non, mais si au premier boot je pouvais désactiver l'IR ce n'est plus possible à nouveau .... help


----------



## Paipone (24 Juillet 2011)

Laribote a dit:


> Hey je te parle du bouton de ma souris USB pas de mon trackpad !!
> 
> Et pour la connaissance de l'OS je suis un développeur d'appli pour Mac OS depuis 1989...



Comme précisé par Frodon, ce réglage est le même quel que soit le pointeur (souris ou trackpad) !

Pour une personne soit disante développeur, c'est fort


----------



## Vavale (24 Juillet 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Dans les préf système, si tu tapes " maintien " dans la barre de rechercherche, tu tombes direct dessus !
> (-> accès universel, pour donner la réponse quand même...)



Le problème, c'est que justement, je les ai activées depuis que j'ai mon Mac, mais depuis que je suis sur Lion, elles marchent partiellement. Je sais pas trop comment expliquer, alors je vais donner un exemple tout bête :

Sous Snow Leopard, pour écrire EDF, je cliquais deux fois sur shift pour bloquer les majuscules, puis je tapais EDF.
Sous Lion, si je clique deux fois sur shift, les majuscules ne sont pas verrouillées, ce qui fait que ça m'écrira Edf. Si je veux les majuscules, je dois cliquer sur shift, puis sur E, re-cliquer sur shift, puis sur D... Autant dire que c'est infiniment lourd, quoi.


----------



## mambi (24 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part je trouve Lion pas malle, très réactive sur mon MBP de mi 2009, les mission control  et launchpad mon séduit, sert il faut s'habituer mais je trouve que c bien, 

Le gros problème c que je n'arrive pas a changer de groupe de travail, donc quand j'essaye de voir mon réseau constituer de PCs plus rien, par contre j'arrive à me connecté a un PC avec l'option "se connecter a un serveur " ?????


----------



## Cleveland (24 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Absolument !!



Ca vaut le coup // coût ou c'est juste une petite lubie de maceux ?


----------



## Mister Ramac (24 Juillet 2011)

Vavale a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que justement, je les ai activées depuis que j'ai mon Mac, mais depuis que je suis sur Lion, elles marchent partiellement. Je sais pas trop comment expliquer, alors je vais donner un exemple tout bête :
> 
> Sous Snow Leopard, pour écrire EDF, je cliquais deux fois sur shift pour bloquer les majuscules, puis je tapais EDF.
> Sous Lion, si je clique deux fois sur shift, les majuscules ne sont pas verrouillées, ce qui fait que ça m'écrira Edf. Si je veux les majuscules, je dois cliquer sur shift, puis sur E, re-cliquer sur shift, puis sur D... Autant dire que c'est infiniment lourd, quoi.



Autant pour moi j'avais mal compris...
Mais avec le clavier virtuel on peut utiliser le verouillage majuscule non ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Et la question qui tue :

Qu-est ce que Lion apporte de vraiment concret avec le applications actuelles.

Dans mon cas (pour l'essentiel) :
Office 2011
Filemaker Pro
Final Cut Pro X

Et surtout IdreamX qui nous permet de voir la TV Sat sur les 3 Mac de la maison via le réseau en WIFI.

JM


----------



## earchide (24 Juillet 2011)

install sans soucis.
mais scanner Canon N1240U non reconnu. l'appli Canon n'est plus prise en charge, et Apercu ou Transfert d'Image ne voient aucun scanner relié... que faire ???


----------



## Vavale (24 Juillet 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Autant pour moi j'avais mal compris...
> Mais avec le clavier virtuel on peut utiliser le verouillage majuscule non ?



Normalement oui, sous Snow Leopard ça fonctionnait nickel. Mais avec Lion, ça ne marche plus du tout. =/


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Et la question qui tue :
> 
> Qu-est ce que Lion apporte de vraiment concret avec le applications actuelles.
> ...



Office 2011 : Lancement et ouverture de fichiers plus rapides
FileMaker Pro Pro : idem
Final Cut Pro X : sais pas, j'utilise pas


----------



## steven1205 (24 Juillet 2011)

Avec Snow Leopard, Itunes mettait 3 plombes à s'ouvrir. Depuis la MAJ 10.4 et Lion, en 3secondes il est ouvert et sans bug  (j'ai 8Go de Ram)


----------



## thierrydarnis (24 Juillet 2011)

A part le petit bug que j'ai avec iTunes 10.4 (http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-itunes-10-4-sur-lion-773522.html), je suis très très satisfait de Lion, certaines nouveautés sont vraiment bien pratiques (launchpad, gestes multitouch basculement entre les app etc.)


----------



## NQuoi (24 Juillet 2011)

FCP X ne m'a parut beaucoup plus rapide pour le moment... mais bon, il met 15/20s à charger, donc il est possible que je ne m'en rende pas bien compte.

Pour les autres c'est exact, tout semble plus rapide sous Lion...


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Ca vaut le coup // coût ou c'est juste une petite lubie de maceux ?



23,99 euros pour une lubie, ça va, je m'en tire bien compte tenu du résultat !! 

Aller, sort tes sous et va faire un tour sur l'App store, et reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est !


----------



## lepaw (25 Juillet 2011)

J ai fait la culbute sans problème. Si on sait lire on sait utiliser un Mac. C est l'idéal pour moi! Ce nouve OS est une bonne surprise. Les nouvelles fonctionnalités qui peuvent paraitre des "gadget" se révèlent très intuitive et essentielle à l'usage.   J'ai hâte d'en découvrir plus! Je conseil vivement aux consommateurs multimédia et autres artistes amateurs ( et certainement pro)... +1 pour ce nouvel os!


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (25 Juillet 2011)

J'ai installé Lion sur un MacBook Pro 3.1 Santa Rosa 17 pouces de 2007, par dessus une installation fraîche de Snow Leopard, et franchement, j'ai l'impression d'avoir changé d'ordinateur. Mon MBP poussif, non reconnu comme un Mac 64 bits, et ramant un max, c'est du passé. C'est devenu une bombe nucléaire dopée au naquadah, tournant en mode 64 bits (à activer via SixtyFour Switcher) ! Jamais je n'avais vu un tel gain de puissance en changeant simplement le système d'exploitation, un vrai régal. Du coup je garde mon MBP jusqu'à Mac OS X v.10.8.


----------



## hoehlinger (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai n gros problème...
depuis que j'ai installé OSX Lion, ma connexion VPN Netextender ne marche plus. Y a-t-il un nouveau code à mettre sur Terminal? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Ca me bloque totalement pour mon boulot.


----------



## Laribote (25 Juillet 2011)

Paipone a dit:


> Comme précisé par Frodon, ce réglage est le même quel que soit le pointeur (souris ou trackpad) !
> 
> Pour une personne soit disante développeur, c'est fort




Bon et ben regarde dans Xcode les headers si tu veux etre convaincu et en pratique: souris USB logitech de base quoique tu fasse la molette de la souris reste inversée... Donc si ce n'est pas un bug on va dire que c'est juste une petite anomalie de fonctionnement et que j'ai qu'à changer de souris... 

Ca ne change pas mon impression sur Lion: beaucoup d'effort de marketing pour obliger des gogo à switcher et rendre un parc de machine et de soft obsolète:

C'est ça la démarche écolo  d'Apple? Renouveler le parc de leur ordi ?


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2011)

iPhoto '08 buggait sur Lion, il démarre vite mais ensuite j'avais droit à la roue multicolore. 
Je me suis offert iPhoto '11 et tout fonctionne nickel, et en plus il est vraiment mieux 

Pour la gestuelle "naturelle", je suis revenu à la gestuelle normale et je suis moins paumé... pour l'instant.

Satisfait de Lion, en souhaitant une MAJ qui redonne des couleurs au Finder et prenne enfin en compte tout les SSD pour la gestion du TRIM


----------



## Frodon (25 Juillet 2011)

Laribote a dit:


> Bon et ben regarde dans Xcode les headers si tu veux etre convaincu et en pratique: souris USB logitech de base quoique tu fasse la molette de la souris reste inversée... Donc si ce n'est pas un bug on va dire que c'est juste une petite anomalie de fonctionnement et que j'ai qu'à changer de souris...



Préférences Système -> Souris -> Défilement naturel     <-- A décocher.

Il faut aller dans le panneau de préférence Souris standard du système, par le Logitech Control Center.

Quelque soit la souris, USB, Bluetooth, RF, quelque soit la marque Logitech, MS ou autre, cette option est disponible (sauf les les drivers de celle-ci court-circuite le système et ne sont pas à jour pour la compatibilité avec Lion).

Plusieurs autres utilisateurs ayant des souris Logitech USB tout comme toi l'on trouvé eux (en ayant LCC 3.4.302): https://discussions.apple.com/message/15697976#15697976
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3192391

Si le panneau de préférences Souris ne voit pas ta souris, essayer de désinstaller ou mettre à jour Logitech Control Center qui a reçu une mise à jour spécifiquement pour Lion hier (version 3.4.302). Il est probable que les versions antérieures, non prévues pour Lion, court-circuite le système et empêche le bon fonctionnement de celui-ci.

En dernier recours, tu peux utiliser cela: http://blog.pilotmoon.com/post/4041089648/scroll-reverser-get-in-practice-for-lion


----------



## Artek (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous. 

Avant tout vous m'excuserez de ne pas avoir lu les 11 pages de topic. 
Voici mes soucis, et je me demande s'il faut que j'attende une maj ou tout simplement réinstaller proprement. 

Assez souvent, mon dock plante. 
Il faut que je clique en bas de l'écran pour qu'il s'affiche et ce problème va toujours de "paire" aves deux autres. 
1 -> plus d'interactivité dans flash ( par exemple sur youtube il faut que je clique sur la vidéo, ce qui l'arrête, pour afficher les boutons, et que m'y reprenne a plusieurs fois pour réussir a passer en plein écran sans afficher le pointeur. 
2-> mes menus ( finder, fichiers, edition etc... ) plantent également. si je clique sur finder, le survol ne s'affiche pas sur les sous menus et n'ouvrira pas le menu a coté de lui au survol. 

Quelqu'un a il déjà eu ce problème ? 


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## sclicer (25 Juillet 2011)

J'hésite vraiment à me prendre cette nouvelle mouture de l'OS pour mon vieil Imac.
Voici la configuration :
Imac 24", 2,4ghz C2D, 4go Ram DDR2 667mhz, HD2600 pro et Momentus XT 500go.

j'ai peur que Lion consomme beaucoup plus que SL et que j'obtienne des ralentissement sous Sigma pro, Aperture etc...

Si des utilisateurs pouvaient me renseigner et me confirmer ou non l'achat.


----------



## tiddles (25 Juillet 2011)

Qqn d'autre a-t-il un problème avec Flash Player ?
Youtube ne fonctionne plus depuis hier, j'ai réinstallé Flash Player mais rien n'y fait...

Ça me désespère... :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> J'hésite vraiment à me prendre cette nouvelle mouture de l'OS pour mon vieil Imac.
> Voici la configuration :
> Imac 24", 2,4ghz C2D, 4go Ram DDR2 667mhz, HD2600 pro et Momentus XT 500go.
> j'ai peur que Lion consomme beaucoup plus que SL et que j'obtienne des ralentissement sous Sigma pro, Aperture etc...
> Si des utilisateurs pouvaient me renseigner et me confirmer ou non l'achat.


Même configuration pour moi si ce n'est 3go Ram au lieu de 4.
Lion installé sur un DD externe LaCie USB 2.0 pour test.
Aucune différence notable avec Snow Leopard si ce n'est un boot plus lent probablement dû à l'usage d'un DD externe en USB 2.0.
Malheureusement, aucun feedback pour Sigma Pro et Aperture que je n'utilise pas.
Perso, je compte tester encore quelques semaines avant de remplacer SL définitivement ... pour l'instant je reste dubitatif quant aux avantages que peut m'apporter Lion par rapport à SL...


----------



## devin plompier (25 Juillet 2011)

Je sais pas pour vous, mais à chaque redémarrage, je constate que le défilement inertiel est désactivé. Pourtant, dans accès universel (puis option du trackpad), le défilement est activé avec l'option inertie. Je suis obligé de mettre sans inertie, puis de remettre avec inertie, et ça marche. C'est un peu pénible...


----------



## supergrec (25 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un problème de veille lorsque je ferme le capot.

On dirait que le mac ne se met pas en veille.

Sous SL lorsque je fermé le capot ( la nuit ) la batterie passé de 100 % à 93 %
Sous LION de 100 % à 80 %

Je me dit donc qu'il n'es pas en veille, mais comment le régler pour éviter ce problème ?


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> J'ai un problème de veille lorsque je ferme le capot.
> 
> On dirait que le mac ne se met pas en veille.
> 
> ...



Tu entends le disque tourner ?


----------



## esheep (25 Juillet 2011)

de meme problème avec flash c'est assez pénalisant pour les recherche d'emploi et accès aux sites d'intérim ... :'(


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> J'ai un problème de veille lorsque je ferme le capot.
> 
> On dirait que le mac ne se met pas en veille.
> 
> ...



Faut peut-être pas trop se formaliser. Si ça se trouve, le calcul de la charge disponible a changé, comme ce fut la cas pour la MM de 10.6.7 à 10.6.8, et comme il semble que ce soit encore le cas de SL Lion (indication de charge plus fine).


----------



## supergrec (25 Juillet 2011)

@ Flamoureux : Non j'entend rien, c'est le  silence total ( surement du au SSD ).

@ Iluro : Tu pense que mon mac est bien en veille ? Qu'en ai t-il chez toi ?


----------



## Bigoud73 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Premier poste sur le forum mac Ge, Je suis passé à Osx LION sur mon MBP 2010.

 J'aimerais confirmer que je peut me lancer pour passer le MBook Core 2 duo de ma copine toujours sur Tiger (10.5.8) a partir de la clé usb que j'ai crée sur mon MBP.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## whocancatchme (25 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve cette OS plutôt stable avec mes 4Go de RAM, seul reproche "spaces" me manque énormément, j'adorais mettre space puis faire exposé si on cherchait une fenêtre, la on peut voir avec exposé que le bureau ouvert les autres ne bougent pas, je trouve ça vraiment dommage...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




Bigoud73 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Premier poste sur le forum mac Ge, Je suis passé à Osx LION sur mon MBP 2010.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est faisable mais en repartant à zéro, c'est à dire en bootant sur la clef, mais ce ne sera pas possible depuis l'OS comme on a pu le faire depuis snow leopard


----------



## tiddles (25 Juillet 2011)

tiddles a dit:


> Qqn d'autre a-t-il un problème avec Flash Player ?
> Youtube ne fonctionne plus depuis hier, j'ai réinstallé Flash Player mais rien n'y fait...
> 
> Ça me désespère... :mouais:



je ne comprends plus rien, ça marche avec Firefox, mais pas avec Safari ni Chrome... :hein:

edit : je n'ai rien dit, ça ne fonctionne plus avec Firefox


----------



## Taum (25 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Moi je rencontre un problème avec mon wifi. des fois, la connexion tient plusieurs heures, des fois quelques minutes... C'est pas le wifi qui se coupe, mais je n'ai plus de connexion internet. Je suis obligé de désactiver/réactver le wifi de mon macbook unibody late 2008.
> Ma box est la dernière freebox. J'ai deux autres macbook pro d'amis à la maison (des plus récents que le mien) sous lion et SL, et pas de soucis pour eux...
> ...



Mon problème s'est résolu en coupant le wifi N de la freebox et en la redémarrant. Et pas de soucis avec ma BBox, étrange...

Sinon, je n'arrive pas a dissocier le sens de défilement de ma souris de celui de mon pad, comme c'est indiqué dans le tuto Macgé : je décoche "déplacer le contenu dans le sens du mouvement des doigts..." dans préférences de la souris, mais ça m'inverse aussi le trackpad (ça décoche "sens naturel" dans les prefs du trackpad en fait).

ma souris, c'est une logitech M305. Quelqu'un à une solution pour dissocier les sens de défilement de ma souris et de mon pad ?


En dehors de ça, quand j'entre dans ma time machine, j'ai des "échelons" (les trucs à droite de l'écran, l'échelle de temps..) qui sont violet, et parfois qui indiquent le même moment que d'autres échelons blanc. Vous savez à quoi ça sert ? La différence avec les blancs ?

Merci !!


----------



## Bigoud73 (25 Juillet 2011)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Je trouve cette OS plutôt stable avec mes 4Go de RAM, seul reproche "spaces" me manque énormément, j'adorais mettre space puis faire exposé si on cherchait une fenêtre, la on peut voir avec exposé que le bureau ouvert les autres ne bougent pas, je trouve ça vraiment dommage...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci sauvegarde de Tiger en cours.
News après installe de Lion


----------



## bmz3 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Lion est installée et tous semble marcher plus ou moins correctement.

Mais j'ai un petit problème avec mon écran externe. Je branche mon MBP (late 2008) sur un autre écran 22" acer. Avec Snow léopard, j'allumais l'ordi un fois tous branché et je le refermais aussitôt, du coup il calait la résolution sur celle de l'écran externe et l'écran interne était éteint, une fois démarrer je pouvais ouvrir l'écran du portable pour qu'il puisse ventiler plus facilement. Avec Lion lorsque je réouvre le portable la résolution change pour celle de l'écran interne donc elle n'est pas très net sur l'écran externe.
Comment es possible de travailler avec la résolution native de l'écran externe?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Taum (25 Juillet 2011)

bmz3 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lion est installée et tous semble marcher plus ou moins correctement.
> 
> ...


 
Si c'est juste pour ventiler, tu peux le laisser fermer. Je fais pareil avec mon MB, ça chauffe peut être légèrement plus, mais ça n'est pas dangereux. C'est une légende urbaine que c'est dangereux pour les macbook que de les laisser comme ça. En tous cas je n'ai jamais lu quelqu'un qui disait avoir eu des problèmes dans cette position.

Sinon, je n'ai pas de solution, désolé... :rateau:


----------



## bmz3 (25 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour ventiler, tu peux le laisser fermer. Je fais pareil avec mon MB, ça chauffe peut être légèrement plus, mais ça n'est pas dangereux. C'est une légende urbaine que c'est dangereux pour les macbook que de les laisser comme ça. En tous cas je n'ai jamais lu quelqu'un qui disait avoir eu des problèmes dans cette position.
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai pas de solution, désolé... :rateau:



Oui oui je pense bien, mais je fait pas mal de traitement de photo et je dois avouer que quand je vois la température monter et se rapprocher des 100°c et les ventilos à 6200t/m sans arrêt c'est pas super agréable. Mais je vais tester pour voir comment il se comporte.
Merci


----------



## Thierry_vitis_vinifera (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Lion depuis 2 jours:
Tout semble fonctionner normalement
Les temps de réponse sont plus court

Le téléchargement a duré à peu près 35 mn, et l'installation moins de 30 mn.

Aucun problème de compatibilité avec Office 2011, Excel, PowerPoint et World fonctionnent parfaitement.

Je suis satisfait de ce passage à Lion, d'autant que c'est très agréable de l'utiliser.

Thierry


----------



## ptidav22 (25 Juillet 2011)

Après mon coup de gueule de ce week-end concernant Lion et server qui m'a été facturé 2 fois. Et surtout à cause des problèmes de lenteur effroyable sur mon macbook pro mi 2010, j'ai demandé remboursement.

Voici la réponse de apple à l'instant.


Cher Monsieur bonjour,

Merci d&#8217;avoir contacté l&#8217;iTunes Store. Je m'appelle Aïda et c'est un plaisir de vous apporter mon assistance aujourd'hui. 

Tout d'abord je vous prie de bien vouloir nous excuser pour le retard constaté pour vous répondre.

Je suis désolée d&#8217;apprendre que vous avez rencontré de nombreux problèmes avec vos achats de OS X Lion ainsi que OS X Lion Server qui ne correspondent pas aux normes de qualité que vous attendiez d'Apple.
Je sais comme cela peut être frustrant.

La qualité de nos produits est un sujet qui nous tient à c&#339;ur; aussi allons-nous effectuer des recherches approfondies concernant le problème que vous nous avez signalé.

J'ai émis un remboursement de 127.96 &#8364; pour ces achats. 
Le crédit correspondant devrait apparaître sous sept à dix jours ouvrés sur votre relevé.

L&#8217;équipe de l&#8217;iTunes Store répond aux questions non techniques concernant la facturation, les comptes client, le téléchargement de musique et le contenu de l&#8217;iTunes Store. La question que vous avez posé ne relève pas de mon domaine de compétences, mais Apple offre des ressources qui devraient vous aider.

Si vous avez besoin d&#8217;une aide plus détaillée, vous devrez appeler l'assistance technique Apple (cet appel peut faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une facturation). Pour trouver le bon numéro de téléphone, consultez la page suivante :

http://www.apple.com/support/contact/phone_contacts.html

Sachez que je reste naturellement à votre disposition pour d'éventuelles questions ou autres informations à propos d'iTunes et du Mac App Store. N'hésitez donc en aucun cas à me re-contacter.

Merci de nous avoir contacté. Vous recevrez peut-être un sondage de satisfaction AppleCare par email. Vos commentaires seront grandement appréciés.

Cordialement,

Par conséquent, je pense que apple "encore une fois" est conscient qu'il y a des problèmes avec cette os.
Ce que ne me dit pas apple, c'est si je peux toujours tourner sur lion. Car c'est le cas après avoir restauré LION. En gros j'ai lion et server gratuitement. Cela dit avec tout les problèmes que j'ai eu c'est la moindre des choses d'avoir un geste commercial.


PS: REMARQUEZ LA POLITESSE DES PROPOS.
Tout comme les apples store, je pense que les mails ne doivent pas comporter certains mots. Pourtant je n'ai pas été tendre avec eux.


----------



## tiddles (25 Juillet 2011)

Outre les problèmes avec Flash Player (cela ne fonctionne sous aucun navigateur), je rencontre parfois ce souci avec Bluetooth, sans que je ne fasse appel à cette fonction :mouais:

Une erreur audio Bluetooth est survenue.
Une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion à votre appareil audio. Assurez-vous qu'il est activé ou à portée. Il faudra peut-être relancer la partie audio du programme que vous utilisiez.
Arrêtez d'utiliser les écouteurs


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> A
> 
> Cela dit avec tout les problèmes que j'ai eu c'est la moindre des choses d'avoir un geste commercial.



Ca devient méga pénible. Tu as Lion gratuitement... Tu peux tout simplement repasser sur SL si tu n'es pas satisfait. 

Estime toi quand même heureux, ils n'ont même pas cherché à savoir si tu n'étais pas responsable d'une mauvaise installation. Ils n'ont même pas cherché à te le faire installer correctement. Il te l'ont offert... Je ne sais pas si tu as conscience que peu de SAV font ce genre de cadeau.

A la lecture de tes posts il est évident que tu n'as pas pris les précautions qui s'imposaient avant ton installation. Moi je les trouve franchement généreux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ca devient méga pénible. Tu as Lion gratuitement... Il te faut quoi de plus ? Tu peux tout simplement repasser sur SL si tu n'es pas satisfait.
> Estime toi quand même heureux, ils n'ont même pas cherché à savoir si tu n'étais pas responsable d'une mauvaise installation. Ils n'ont même pas cherché à te le faire installer correctement. Il te l'ont offert... Je ne sais pas si tu as conscience que peu de SAV font ce genre de cadeau.
> A la lecture de tes posts il est évident que tu n'as pas pris les précautions qui s'imposaient avant ton installation. Moi je les trouve franchement généreux.


+1  ... comme tu dis si bien : méga pénible !!!!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Juillet 2011)

tchico a dit:


> En survolant après installation
> *Pas sympa de dé-installer isync* ! soit disant que plus personne ne l'utilise ...si moi, j'ai pas un Iphone mais une autre marque ("beaucoup" moins onéreuse)



Je patauge... et je suis pas super au courant des derniers soft à la mode et ne possédant pas d'iphone ("mais comment fais-tu pour survivre?"), quelle est l'alternative à iSync ?


----------



## ptidav22 (25 Juillet 2011)

Excusez moi MESSIEURS.
Mais de quelle précaution vous parlez là ?

Apple nous fournis à NOUS LAMBDA utilisateur de mac, des procédures CLE en main.
Je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums à lire pourquoi il faut faire des cleans installe ou autre.

Encore une fois si je viens sur un forum c'est que j'ai un problème et que je cherche une solution. Et vous êtes bien placé pour le savoir en voyant le nombre de message que vous avez envoyez. Je dois être à 27 posts tout au plus.

Je considère que simple client, nous n'avons pas à faire se genre de chose. C'est un truc de ouf vos commentaires. 

Genre demain avec ma free box avant de faire une mise à jour, je dois reformater mon disque dur interne pour ne pas avoir des bugs ?? De toute evidence, je ne passe pas 100% de mon temps à reformater ma bequanne et prendre toutes les précautions que vous nous conseillé c'est clair !!!

Maintenant, je ne crache pas sur apple. 
Sinon, je ne serais pas équipé à 100% de machine apple chez moi. C'est juste qu'à un moment donné, une entreprise qui fait plus de 75 milliards de chiffre d'affaire doit arrêter de nous prendres pour des cons. Ils ont la tune, ils embauches des gens pour tester avant de lacher des logiciels ou des systemes qui sont bugger.

Je prefère attendre 1 ans voir plus avant d'avoir dans nos béquane des système correct. Encore une fois, c'est aussi de ma faute. Si il y a bien un truc que j'ai encore appris. NE PLUS ACHETER UN PRODUIT  D'APPLE A SA SORTIE.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part je constate des lenteurs sur mon iMac qui date de début 2010 lorsque j'utilise Lauchpad et Mission Control dès qu'il y a plus de 5 fenêtres. Bon ce n'est pas la mort, mais tout de même désagréable. Par contre naviguer entre les différentes appli en plein écran est très fluide!

Et il y a des surprises étonnantes comme la disparition du pincer pour zoomer qui ne marche plus dans les fenêtres du finder (alors que ça continue de marcher sur iTunes par exemple). De même, Safari apporte le glisser horizontal pour naviguer dans l'historique, mais cette idée n'est pas reprise dans le reste de l'OS (une fois de plus le finder ou le MAS). Et avec 3 doigts ça ne marche pas non plus. Bref un OS très multitouch dans les mots mais au final on note des régressions...

J'espère qu'une mise à jour future changera ça, je vois mal Apple laisser des incohérences pareil tellement elles sont flagrantes (à mon sens).

Bref je me pleins un peu mais c'est au finale une mise à jour très intéressante, mais qui mériterait de prendre en maturité.

Au passage: dans iPhoto '11 il n'y a plus le défilement doux qui fait "so Apple", c'est moi ou c'est pour tout le monde? Parce que pour le coup on se croirait revenu sur Windows!


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Si il y a bien un truc que j'ai encore appris. NE PLUS ACHETER UN PRODUIT  D'APPLE A SA SORTIE.....




ça toujours été comme ça, il ne faut pas sauter sur le dernier système sorti a moins de savoir a quoi on s'expose ... valable pour mac comme pour win.

Mais effectivement ils pourraient lancer la MAJ une fois que c'est stable 

Pour les OS, c'est bien d'avoir un peu de retard dans les versions afin de profiter d'un logiciel stable et au point.


----------



## phinou (25 Juillet 2011)

Hello everybody !!!

Moi je suis hyper satisfaite de Lion depuis son installation ce 20 juillet... Download laborieux (6-8h, mauvaise qualité ADSL oblige) mais installé en 35 min et "de la balle" depuis !
Changements d'habitude avec les inversions de sens de souris, mais j'ai essayé et.. adopté avec plaisir !
Comme beaucoup j'imagine, je vais investir dans un TrackPad parce que Lion justifie le Pad sur le MBP, et ça manque vite avec "seulement" la MagicMouse !

Merci Apple ! Happy !!!

Juste... J'aimerais tant inverser "ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet"/"ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" dans Safari, et aussi gérer des remplacements automatiques qui pourraient fonctionner dans d'autres applis que Mail ou Pages (ex : "cdlt" pour Cordialement,...)


----------



## jerdopler (25 Juillet 2011)

phinou a dit:


> Hello everybody !!!
> 
> Moi je suis hyper satisfaite de Lion depuis son installation ce 20 juillet... Download laborieux (6-8h, mauvaise qualité ADSL oblige) mais installé en 35 min et "de la balle" depuis !
> Changements d'habitude avec les inversions de sens de souris, mais j'ai essayé et.. adopté avec plaisir !
> ...



Pour le remplacement tu vas dans langues et texte des préférences Systèmes et tu as un menu pour faire cette substitution !! tu as aussi des softs pour faire ça je ne sais plus le nom.
Pour safari je pense que tu peux trouver ton bonheur dans "clavier" des préférences systèmes ou il y a les raccourcis !


----------



## tiddles (25 Juillet 2011)

personne avec les mêmes problèmes Flash Player ????

installation et mise à jour ok

je comprends pas, ça marchait parfaitement jusqu'à hier



HELPPPPPPPP


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums à lire pourquoi il faut faire des cleans installe ou autre.


Et bien c'est une grossière erreur !
Comme c'est également une grossière erreur de se précipiter sur un nouvel OS sans avoir pris les précautions élémentaires, Apple ou pas Apple !
Les contributeurs de MacGé ne sont pas un "service après-vente" ... tu trouveras ici des gens compétents qui feront l'impossible pour t'aider dans la mesure de leur temps disponible - la seule condition étant que tu fasses également un minimum d'efforts de ton côté en parcourant les forums, soit à titre préventif, pour éviter les problèmes, soit pour vérifier que ton problème n'a pas encore été traité auparavant !
A force de taper sur le même clou, c'est vrai que tu deviens "pénible" !!!!


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Apple nous fournis à NOUS LAMBDA utilisateur de mac, des procédures CLE en main.



En informatique ça n'a jamais existé, chez Apple ou chez les autres. Un OS c'est quelque chose de très complexe. Si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête avec ça, je te suggère un iPad



> Je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums à lire pourquoi il faut faire des cleans installe ou autre.



Cependant il faut que les utilisateurs le fassent pour toi... Sympa comme contribution.




> Je considère que simple client, nous n'avons pas à faire se genre de chose. C'est un truc de ouf vos commentaires.



Aye alors laisse tomber l'informatique.



> Genre demain avec ma free box avant de faire une mise à jour, je dois reformater mon disque dur interne pour ne pas avoir des bugs ?? De toute evidence, je ne passe pas 100% de mon temps à reformater ma bequanne et prendre toutes les précautions que vous nous conseillé c'est clair !!!



Je n'ai jamais eu à formater un de mes Mac. Tout simplement parce que j'ai fait attention. La comparaison avec une free box est ridicule. Pourquoi pas comparer avec un mixeur tant que tu y es ?



> Maintenant, je ne crache pas sur apple.
> Sinon, je ne serais pas équipé à 100% de machine apple chez moi. C'est juste qu'à un moment donné, une entreprise qui fait plus de 75 milliards de chiffre d'affaire doit arrêter de nous prendres pour des cons. Ils ont la tune, ils embauches des gens pour tester avant de lacher des logiciels ou des systemes qui sont bugger.


Essaye la concurrence pour voir... Pas sûr qu'ils te prennent moins pour un pigeon. 



> Je prefère attendre 1 ans voir plus avant d'avoir dans nos béquane des système correct. Encore une fois, c'est aussi de ma faute. Si il y a bien un truc que j'ai encore appris. NE PLUS ACHETER UN PRODUIT  D'APPLE A SA SORTIE.....



C'est une évidence et ce n'est pas valable que pour Apple. Tu peux inclure Windows ou Renault par exemple. Mais si tu avais pris 5 minutes (non non je ne parle pas de passer ta vie sur un forum, je dis bien 5minutes) pour lire les recommandations d'avant installation, tu le saurais.

Soit dit en passant, j'ai installé Lion sur 5 machines, toutes différentes (1h de temps en tout) et je n'ai eu aucun souci, pas l'ombre d'un seul. J'ai juste fais les choses dans l'ordre.

Très souvent pour les gens qu'on dépanne ici, il suffit de pas grand chose. Croire qu'Apple est infaillible est une grossière erreur. Rien ni personne ne l'est. Il faut donc agir en conséquence.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juillet 2011)

Vos arguments, ils sont ....

Pourquoi il y a des bêtas ?
Une fois la version sortie pour le public n'importe qui peut l'acheter, il n'y a pas de "il vaut mieux attendre", si il faut attendre alors, pourquoi faire des bêtas ? Comment se rendre compte des problèmes qui n'ont pas été découvert par les testeurs si tout le monde attend ? 

Alors oui il y en a qui vont attendre et d'autre non, mais encore heureux bon sang.

Et c'est normal de se plaindre si la version grand publique a beaucoup de bug.

Je vois pas le rapport avec les voitures !!!

Et pour Lion oui je pense qu'il y a de quoi se plaindre et d'autre vont penser l'inverse. 

C'est normal après tout. 

*Je tiens aussi rajouter que c'est tout à fait logique que le client gueule en vue des promesses faites, acheter maintenant ou dans deux ans ne change rien, une fois qu'un produit est en vente il est censé fonctionner directement, APPLE ou PAS.*


----------



## supergrec (25 Juillet 2011)

Constatez vous des hausse de températures significatives ?

Bien entendu réindexation spotligh finit.

Conseillez-vous toujours d'utilisez Safari 5.1 ?


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vos arguments, ils sont ....
> 
> Pourquoi il y a des bêtas ?
> Une fois la version sortie pour le public n'importe qui peut l'acheter, il n'y a pas de "il vaut mieux attendre", si il faut attendre alors, pourquoi faire des bêtas ? Comment se rendre compte des problèmes qui n'ont pas été découvert par les testeurs si tout le monde attend ?



Question qu'il faudrait poser à tous les concepteurs de software du monde entier. Ca a toujours été comme ça. Soit tu t'en rends compte et tu agis en conséquence (tu attends ou tu fais gaffe à comment tu installes ton soft) soit tu prendras des risques à chaque fois que tu installeras un soft qui vient de sortir.


----------



## Dead head (25 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Constatez vous des hausse de températures significatives ?


oui, sur ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Une fois les indexations terminées (spotlight, BAL Mail, Sauvegarde), je suis aux alentours de 68°C et des ventilateurs à 2000rpm.
MacBook Pro 15 Processeur 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3

Lion, de ce point de vue, et c'est finalement troublant ne fait ni mieux, ni franchement moins bien que Snow Leopard, hormis une occupation mémoire 30 à 40% supérieure (de ce côté Apple n'a rien optimisé, bien au contraire, car ils ont ajouté des effets visuels bien superflus qui donnent une illusion de rapidité absolument factice.

Concernant Safari 5.1, je trouve que c'est une bonne version, mais il faut dire que je n'utilise pas d'autre navigateur.


----------



## jerdopler (25 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> oui, sur ce fil.



Excellent !!!


----------



## supergrec (25 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Une fois les indexations terminées (spotlight, BAL Mail, Sauvegarde), je suis aux alentours de 68°C et des ventilateurs à 2000rpm.
> MacBook Pro 15 Processeur 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
> 
> Lion, de ce point de vue, et c'est finalement troublant ne fait ni mieux, ni franchement moins bien que Snow Leopard, hormis une occupation mémoire 30 à 40% supérieure (de ce côté Apple n'a rien optimisé, bien au contraire, car ils ont ajouté des effets visuels bien superflus qui donnent une illusion de rapidité absolument factice.
> ...



C'est bien ce qui me semblais. Je suis comme toi aux alentours des 70° alors qu'avec SL j'étais entrain 38 et 55° pour la même activité.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Tout cela c'est de la cosmétique, reste que Lion fonctionne très bien sur mon iMac Intel Core 2 duo et 3.06 avec 4 Go de Ram. La cosmétique fait vendre, avec parfois de réels progrès, là c'est le cas.



> Concernant Safari 5.1, je trouve que c'est une bonne version, mais il faut dire que je n'utilise pas d'autre navigateur.



Depuis que je suis sur Mac, et cela avec tous les Mac j'en suis resté à des logiciels estampillés Mac (Apple) ... sinon il faut rester avec une bécane IBM compatible et c'est le foutoir


----------



## rvincent54 (25 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> oui, sur ce fil.



Excellent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Concernant la question de savoir si Apple devait attendre ou non pour sortir Lion et livrer une version plus stable, ce n'est malheureusement pas ainsi que la question peut être posée.

Combien de téléchargements sur AppStore dans le monde entier ? Sur 54 millions d'utilisateurs de Macintosh ? Disons, depuis que Lion est sorti 3 millions de téléchargements.

Il est donc rentré dans les caisses entre 65 et 70 millions de dollars affectés au produit de ce nouvel OS. Et ce n'est évidemment pas terminé, sans compter les effets liées à des ventes ajoutées sur les trackpad et les souris multitouch, sans oublier l'ajout de mémoire pour coller aux 4 Go recommandés.

Qui, quelle entreprise, est-elle prête à attendre plusieurs jours, plusieurs semaines, pour encaisser un tel cash et diminuer ainsi son besoin en trésorerie dès maintenant ?

Personne, aucune entreprise, bien évidemment.

La seule question est : est-ce que Mac OS 10.7.0 est "suffisamment" finalisé pour être commercialisé, la réponse est évidente, et ce d'autant que la version 10.7.1 est probablement sur le point d'être livrée, et qu'une version 10.7.2 est distribuée aux développeurs.


----------



## rvincent54 (25 Juillet 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> bonjour
> après quelques jours d'utilisation voilà ce que je peux dire :
> - connexion wifi très très instable, déconnexion toutes le 5min
> - launchpad, pas terrible... aucun intérêt sur un ordi
> ...



Bon après plusieurs jours d'utilisation intense de mes machines, j'ai résolu quelques problèmes cités plus haut :
- connexion wifi stable, il suffisait de faire une MAJ

- launchpad, on s'y fait mais j'espère que dans la prochaine MAJ de l'OS il sera plus abouti

- lenteur au démarrage, ça s'est résolu tout seul ????:love:

- mission control... et bien je dois pas être doué car même en suivant les conseils d'apple, je ne parviens à le modifier... et j'ai rien trouvé sur le forum.... vous avez des tuyaux?

merci d'avance


----------



## Frodon (25 Juillet 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> - mission control... et bien je dois pas être doué car même en suivant les conseils d'apple, je ne parviens à le modifier... et j'ai rien trouvé sur le forum.... vous avez des tuyaux?
> 
> merci d'avance



Mission Control c'est le remplacent d'Exposé ET de Spaces, ni plus ni moins. Cela te représente donc les fenêtres des applications ouvertes, et les bureaux virtuels existants. Tu peux ajouter des bureau virtuels, et si tu veux voir plus d'applications sur Mission Control, alors lances plus d'application tout simplement 

A moins que tu confondes avec LaunchPad, qui est l'interface de lancement d'applications à la iPad, et là pour ajouter des appris deux possibilités:

- Installer de nouvelles applis manuellement en gardant le chemin d'installation par défaut (soit /Applications), car c'est ce que regarde LaunchPad
- Installer de nouvelles applis via le Mac App Store, elles s'installeront alors automatiquement dans /Applications et donc dans LaunchPad.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




flamoureux a dit:


> Question qu'il faudrait poser à tous les concepteurs de software du monde entier. Ca a toujours été comme ça. Soit tu t'en rends compte et tu agis en conséquence (tu attends ou tu fais gaffe à comment tu installes ton soft) soit tu prendras des risques à chaque fois que tu installeras un soft qui vient de sortir.



Sur un logiciel complexe comme un OS, espérer trouver tous les bugs lors d'une période de beta test, cela relève de l'utopie.

Quand une nouvelle version de Windows ou Linux sort, il y a des bugs qui reste malgré les bêtas et sont mise à jour par ceux qu'on appelle les "early adopters", soit les premiers utilisateurs grand public.
Par exemple quand j'ai installé la Ubuntu 11.04 dès le premier jour de sa sortie, j'ai trouvé un certain nombre de bugs, notamment avec leur nouvelle interface graphique (Unity).

Dans tous les cas, les bugs les plus gênants sont rapidement corrigés dans les semaines qui suivent, et dans le cas de Lion, on devrait voir apparaitre une mise à jour 10.7.1 très vite qui aura justement ce but, corriger les bugs les plus gênants remonté par les "early adopters" (premiers utilisateurs).

Nous sommes, êtres humains, des êtres imparfait, et les produits faits par l'homme qui n'ont pas le moindre défaut dès le premier jour de leur lancement sont très très rare dans la réalité. Etre un "early adopters" c'est accepté d'avoir à subir quelques derniers bugs de jeunesse. Faire des période de beta test ultra longue pour éviter cela serait non seulement très couteux, mais surtout ne garantirait aucunement à 100% qu'il ne resterait pas des bugs.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Question qu'il faudrait poser à tous les concepteurs de software du monde entier. Ca a toujours été comme ça. Soit tu t'en rends compte et tu agis en conséquence (tu attends ou tu fais gaffe à comment tu installes ton soft) soit tu prendras des risques à chaque fois que tu installeras un soft qui vient de sortir.



A mais je suis totalement d'accord, juste il est inutile de dire "tu avais cas attendre" a ceux qui ont choisi de passer directement à Lion, ceux qui sont passé à Lion ne vont pas engueuler ceux qui sont resté à SL.

Alors forcement avec d'un OS c'est impossible de recenser tout les bugs, CEPENDANT, normalement les plus importants sont déjà réglé avant la sortie grand public ( c'est le cas pour windows 7, ce n'était pas le cas pour VISTA ). Alors oui les premiers acheteurs risquent plus, mais en attendant si tout le monde étaient passif, rien n'avancerai. 

D'ailleurs le sujet c'est bug, problèmes ...

Bref ce n'était pas pour chauffer le topic, juste pour faire remarquer un paradoxe dans le choix d'attendre, vous pouvez attendre parce que certains n'attendent pas. Chacun est encore libre de choisir à quel moment il achète Lion, et ceux qui attendent n'ont aucune raison valable de critiquer ou autre.


----------



## Cleveland (25 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> 23,99 euros pour une lubie, ça va, je m'en tire bien compte tenu du résultat !!
> 
> Aller, sort tes sous et va faire un tour sur l'App store, et reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est !



Je crois que je vais faire ça en rentrant 



Jean-Jacques Cortes a dit:


> J'ai installé Lion sur un MacBook Pro 3.1 Santa Rosa 17 pouces de 2007, par dessus une installation fraîche de Snow Leopard, et franchement, j'ai l'impression d'avoir changé d'ordinateur. Mon MBP poussif, non reconnu comme un Mac 64 bits, et ramant un max, c'est du passé. C'est devenu une bombe nucléaire dopée au naquadah, tournant en mode 64 bits (à activer via SixtyFour Switcher) ! Jamais je n'avais vu un tel gain de puissance en changeant simplement le système d'exploitation, un vrai régal. Du coup je garde mon MBP jusqu'à Mac OS X v.10.8.



Tu as combien de ram ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Chacun est encore libre de choisir à quel moment il achète Lion, et ceux qui attendent n'ont aucune raison valable de critiquer ou autre.



Pourquoi attendre, par contre lire les indications pour ou contre, les mises en garde, cela vaut de l'or. On m'a traité de Geek, à passé 67 je n'ai rencontré aucun problème lors du passage d'un OS à l'autre, ni sur MAC, ni sur IBM compatible.

Lion fonctionne très bien, quand on est averti, avant de se lancer.


----------



## kriso (25 Juillet 2011)

Excusez moi si je pose une question bête, n'y a-t-il pas moyen d'éviter cette hausse de ressources ?
Moi aussi, ça chauffe plus vite et même quand je suis en ide.


----------



## Crock-Man (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon le message qui ne sert pas à grand chose :rateau:

Lion fonctionne sur toute les machines ou je l'es installé et fonctionne même mieux que SL, moins de resources plus réactif.

Pour un nouveaux système d'exploitation, chapeaux, il on fait du bon boulot, mais sa n'engage que moi.


----------



## jimweast (25 Juillet 2011)

quelqu'un a installé xcode pour lion ?

perso, sur un imac 2010, pas moyen de l'installer, j'ai un message d'erreur dés le début...rien à voir avec le problème d'itunes...

Si vous l'avez installé, vous avez procédé comment ?

Merci


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> A mais je suis totalement d'accord, juste il est inutile de dire "tu avais cas attendre" a ceux qui ont choisi de passer directement à Lion, ceux qui sont passé à Lion ne vont pas engueuler ceux qui sont resté à SL.



Attention, ce n'est pas ce qu'on dit. On a juste lancé un appel à la prudence. Quand on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait, il vaut mieux attendre un peu et se renseigner. Or notre ami PtiDav, avoue lui même n'avoir aucune envie de se renseigner et souhaite que tout se fasse par l'opération du Saint esprit. Je n'ai fait que lui rappeler quelques règles de bases de l'informatique.



> Alors forcement avec d'un OS c'est impossible de recenser tout les bugs, CEPENDANT, normalement les plus importants sont déjà réglé avant la sortie grand public ( c'est le cas pour windows 7, ce n'était pas le cas pour VISTA ). Alors oui les premiers acheteurs risquent plus, mais en attendant si tout le monde étaient passif, rien n'avancerai.



Des bugs importants ? Je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup ici.




> Bref ce n'était pas pour chauffer le topic, juste pour faire remarquer un paradoxe dans le choix d'attendre, vous pouvez attendre parce que certains n'attendent pas. Chacun est encore libre de choisir à quel moment il achète Lion, et ceux qui attendent n'ont aucune raison valable de critiquer ou autre.



Mais bien entendu que chacun est libre, mais il faut assumer ses actes. Chacun est au courant des risques qu'il prend. Faut pas venir râler après c'est tout.

Si je me foire l'install d'un OS, bah... c'est pas forcément la faute du concepteur. Souvent le problème se situe entre la chaise de bureau et l'ordinateur...


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> En dehors de ça, quand j'entre dans ma time machine, j'ai des "échelons" (les trucs à droite de l'écran, l'échelle de temps..) qui sont violet, et parfois qui indiquent le même moment que d'autres échelons blanc. Vous savez à quoi ça sert ? La différence avec les blancs ?
> 
> Merci !!



Moi aussi j'ai vu ces "échelons" de couleurs différentes et moi aussi je suis preneur d'une explication...


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai vu ces "échelons" de couleurs différentes et moi aussi je suis preneur d'une explication...



Idem, sauf que j'ai tout en violet (pas très joli d'ailleurs).


----------



## Xandalf (25 Juillet 2011)

Juste une petite remarque en passant, titulaire d'un MacBook Air depuis Décembre 2010 je suis en train de procéder à l'installation de Lion... et j'entends tourner les ventilos pour la première fois. Je commençais à douter de leur existence !


----------



## flamoureux (25 Juillet 2011)

Xandalf a dit:


> Juste une petite remarque en passant, titulaire d'un MacBook Air depuis Décembre 2010 je suis en train de procéder à l'installation de Lion... et j'entends tourner les ventilos pour la première fois. Je commençais à douter de leur existence !



Effectivement ça chauffe bien à l'installation. Idem quand Spotlight fera l'indexation.


----------



## Xandalf (25 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Effectivement ça chauffe bien à l'installation. Idem quand Spotlight fera l'indexation.


Exact, l'indexation est en cours et je confirme !


----------



## HV11 (25 Juillet 2011)

Quand à moi j'essaie de booter avec snow léopard sur un DD externe un mac book air tout neuf sur lequel est installé bien sur lion. Impossible.
Pourquoi? Que faire?
grand merci à vous !


----------



## jerdopler (25 Juillet 2011)

HV11 a dit:


> Quand à moi j'essaie de booter avec snow léopard sur un DD externe un mac book air tout neuf sur lequel est installé bien sur lion. Impossible.
> Pourquoi? Que faire?
> grand merci à vous !



Touche Alt au démarrage juste après le "boing" et tu choisis ensuite ta partition !


----------



## rougecode (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

je deviens FOU.

C'est la 4e fois que je réinstalle lion depuis un DVD et j'ai toujours ce sens interdit au redémarrage à la fin de l'installation

J'ai vidé la PRAM plusieurs fois, formaté le disque puis nouvelle installation, réparé le disque etc

Il me faut une solution.

J'ai réinstallé SL et je n'ai aucun problème.

Je regrette vraiment Lion.

Merci d'avance

PS: Macbook pro mid 2010


----------



## papyloup (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Afin de contribuer un peu au forum, voici ce qui m'est arrivé:

1)Installation LION sur un disque dur externe connecté en FW 800.
   a) que ce soit LION sur SL ou LION clean l'installation reste bloquée sur un écran blanc en      FW800
   b) avec le même DVD d'installation je fais l'installation sur le même DD installé dans un dock branché en   USB2 tout fonctionne à merveille dans les deux cas de figure.

...quelques heures de recherches...pour comprendre...mais j'y suis arrivé et ça marche bien même


2) DRIVERS CANON SERIE MG8100.

MP Navigator fonctionne plus dans les cas d'une installation clean suivi d'une migration
alors qu'il fonctionne dans le cas d'une installation LION sur SL......

en espérant avoir contribuer un peu au forum


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

J'aimerai avoir quelques témoignages d'utilisateurs de Lion avec un trackpad non multitouch.
En effet, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Blanc mid-2007, Core2Duo 2Ghz avec 2,5Go de RAM, qui est donc OK pour Lion.
En revanche, je me demande si l'expérience Lion sans multitouch est "bridée" ou si l'évolution en vaut la peine ?

A vos claviers ! 


Merci tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors comment dire... je pensais que tout fonctionnait à la perfection mais ce soir... plantages à répétition de Itunes, et d'autres softs.. impossible de synchro l'ipad et l'iphone, messages d'erreur à répétition, Iphoto qui rame...

J'en suis à réinstaller Snow Leopard.
Ma première reinstall sous os X. Comme aux pires temps de Windows.  

On ne m'y reprendra plus. Au mieux dans 6 mois Lion, pas avant... C'est le conseil que je donne à ceux qui n'ont pas encore testé cette "merveille"... On peut le dire, les Macs sont désormais des PC comme les autres...  ça plante tout seul même quand ça marchait le matin... 

A bon entendeur,salut.

Le week end prochain, si le MBP tient jusque là, sinon au boulot j'ose pas imaginer le désastre, le MBP repassera sous SL aussi... et au plus vite...


----------



## songoku47 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir ,
j'ai installé le roi Lion  sur mon petit bébé iMac 2,66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo avec un peu de mal . En lisant sur le site je me suis aperçu que le fauve est capricieux et que pour être installé il ne veut pas partager son espace  donc j'ai du supprimer ma partition Boot Camp  en pensant pouvoir la réinstaller. Mais voilà le programme a installer le logiciel pour Windaube mais lorsque j'installe mon cd XP( Ultimate PACK SP3) il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver le cd pour Booter  si quelqu'un a une soluce merci de la partager .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

ICoppo a dit:


> Bon alors comment dire... je pensais que tout fonctionnait à la perfection mais ce soir... plantages à répétition de Itunes, et d'autres softs.. impossible de synchro l'ipad et l'iphone, messages d'erreur à répétition, Iphoto qui rame...
> 
> J'en suis à réinstaller Snow Leopard.
> Ma première reinstall sous os X. Comme aux pires temps de Windows.
> ...



ben, je suis un brillant nullissime en informatique
l installation s est faite sans pepin
je n ai touche a rien
ca marche nickel sur MBA et MBP
j ai juste degag&#279; flash et Adobe Reader
ca roule


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

tant mieux pour vous monsieur "moi je".


----------



## ThomasK84 (25 Juillet 2011)

Après 3 jours, je me suis enfin habitué au sens du défilement si "naturel" du trackpad... il était temps...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

ICoppo a dit:


> tant mieux pour vous monsieur "moi je".


pourquoi devenez vous grossier?
vous prefereriez que je parlasse a la 3eme personne ?
ah c est vrai meme les riches ca fait des coleres


----------



## devin plompier (25 Juillet 2011)

En fait, y a pas mal d'erreur de jeunesse dans ce système, mais rien de bien méchant, et c'est normal. Enfin je crois...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Une bonne évolution de l'OS, je retiens pour l'instant essentiellement mission control qui malgré quelques défauts est plutôt bien pensé, et la navigation par gestes multitouch qui se révèle au final assez pratique.
Et même si je trouvais ça assez inutile de prime abord, le plein écran a son charme sur un 13 pouces.
Par contre, je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver une quelconque utilité au launchpad.


----------



## Ugooo (25 Juillet 2011)

Un récapitulatif sur l'autonomie des mbp seraient le bienvenue!   De plus, j'avais cru comprendre que l'on pouvait garder la partition bootcamp en installant lion... C'est vrai ou pas?


----------



## Spec (26 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le nom de l'utilisateur maintenant dans la barre de menu en haut à droite et j'aimerai savoir comment je peux l'enlever ?


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juillet 2011)

cmd + click , tu le glisses sur le bureau et pouf!


----------



## Spec (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci c'est super cool !!


----------



## Soblood (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai installé Lion et je suis surpris que personne ne parle de dual screen...!

J'imagine bien que tout le monde n'en a pas, mais avec les nouveaux Imac vu que l'on peut mettre deux écrans en plus (et je ne vous raconte pas le bazars sous lion et, c'est l'objet de mon post !) ça me parait légitime d'en parler (si jamais un post existe n'hésitez pas à me le dire  )

Donc avec un deuxième écran, il y a donc 2 "Mission Control" distinct et relié en même temps : ils n'ont aucune application en commun, sauf le défilement synchrone et le nombre de bureau ouvert.

Inconvénients : 
_si on supprime un bureau, sur l'un ça le supprime sur l'autre (même nombre obligatoire donc)

                        _si l'on souhaite mettre une vidéo ou autre chose sur le deuxième écran (on aimerait qu'elle y reste, ça me parait être l'intérêt premier du dual screen) et bien dès que l'on change de bureau, (geste trois doigts sur le côté) ça bouge les deux ! Tout fout le camps quoi, ce n'est pas terrible !

Est-ce que quelqu'un a été confronté à cela ? y à-t-il des solutions ? Le dual screen est-il mort ? Ricardo embrassera-t-il Samantha dans le prochain épisode ?

Merci d'avance pour tout l'intérêt que vous puissiez porter à ce post et j'espère avoir été clair !


----------



## pxd55 (26 Juillet 2011)

happy to see you a dit:


> Ma première impression est que les serveurs ne marche plus et que impossible de le charger!
> 
> Pourtant c'est pas Apple qui a construit un super centre de serveurs



J'ai eu une petite peur car mon serveur NAS n'apparaissait plus...
Donc je suis passé par la barre de menu en haut en cliquant sur "Aller" et "Se connecter au serveur", on parcoure, on choisie, puis on l'ajoute à la liste du bas.
Ouf j'ai eu chaud.


----------



## vlcineaste (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci !


----------



## babar81ced (26 Juillet 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Un récapitulatif sur l'autonomie des mbp seraient le bienvenu !



MBP 5.1 (27 mois), batterie FastMac 4600mAh 88% de santé, SSD, 4Go de men, 
Il me semble que l'autonomie est en baisse par rapport à SL... j'aimerai bien faire un bench mais je ne sais pas comment faire et avec quel logiciel...

Par contre il semble bien que la luminosité au minimum est bien plus forte que sous SL... Avez vous remarquez cela ?


----------



## Fanfreluche (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passée sous Lion (macbook pro), je n'arrive plus à désactiver le son de démarrage (Préférences Système). J'ai beau le mettre à "mute", ça se réactive à chaque démarrage....

Vous avez également ce souci? Savez-vous comment le résoudre?

Merci d'avance

Fanfreluche


----------



## fpbidou (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Passe sous lion le 21. Étonnant, j'ai rien eu a faire. Tout fonctionne. Aucun soucis sauf le téléchargement au début qui ne voulait pas démarrer. Ca ne me change pas la vie tout de même . J'aime bien les applis plein écran, mais toutes ne le sont pas , Firefox?? Qu'en ai t'il? Ical? Pas mal. Mail bof mais on peut revenir a l'ancienne. Manque de possibilité de parametrage.... Attendons me reste


----------



## rougecode (26 Juillet 2011)

rougecode a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je deviens FOU.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu de l'aide sur le forum HFR.

J'ai démarré avec cmd+V et j'obtenais: Still waiting for root device

J'ai donc démarré sur le dvd d'installation de Lion -> créé deux partitions -> installé Lion sur la 1ère -> ça marche !


----------



## jerdopler (26 Juillet 2011)

songoku47 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> j'ai installé le roi Lion  sur mon petit bébé iMac 2,66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo avec un peu de mal . En lisant sur le site je me suis aperçu que le fauve est capricieux et que pour être installé il ne veut pas partager son espace  donc j'ai du supprimer ma partition Boot Camp  en pensant pouvoir la réinstaller. Mais voilà le programme a installer le logiciel pour Windaube mais lorsque j'installe mon cd XP( Ultimate PACK SP3) il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver le cd pour Booter  si quelqu'un a une soluce merci de la partager .



Il me semble que Lion ne gère pas XP via boot camp, seulement 7, c'est peut être pour ça !


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> Il me semble que *Lion ne gère pas XP via boot camp*, seulement 7, c'est peut être pour ça !



Tout à fait exact. Information donnée par Apple elle-même, il y a déjà quelques semaines.


----------



## Laurentor (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Lion installé dimanche soir sur MBP 2011 i7 15"4 2.2 Ghz/4 Go :love:

Pas de soucis au téléchargement et à l'install. Les 2 premiers démarrages étaient un peu plus long qu'avant mais le troisième était déjà plus rapide après une réparation des autorisations.

Visuellement peu de changements. La fenêtre de login sur fond gris pas top mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer ce fond gris rayé :mouais:

Plus de Space et Exposé mais Mission Control à la place. Une fois passé la frustration et trouvé quelques infos sur MacGeneration  je m'y retrouve un peu et commence à m'habituer à cette nouvelle fonctionnalité. Au final peut-être plus facile à utiliser que Space et Exposé mais il y a tout de même 2 trucs qui me chiffonnent:

- On ne peut pas changer tous les fonds d'écran en une fois autrement qu'en supprimant tous les bureaux, changer le fond d'écran et en recréer des nouveaux :hein: Je trouve ça débile.
- L'attribution des bureaux aux applications est moins facile qu'avant

Concernant Launchpad je n'ai toujours pas compris à quoi ça sert. J'ai le dossier Applications dans le dock qui, à mon sens, est beaucoup plus pratique. Le launchpad est peut-être très bien sur un ipad ou même un iphone mais sur un Mac je ne vois pas. D'autant qu'il est assez peu configurable comparé au dossier applications placé dans le dock. (On peu trier par nom par exemple, c'est quand même plus facile pour retrouver ses petits, dans le Launchpad rien n'est prévu dans ce sens, à part le faire manuellement.)

"Mail" est bien mieux qu'avant mais en même temps on ne pouvait pas vraiment faire pire 

Safari est bien amélioré également avec une navigation bien meilleure qu'avant. L'amélioration du touchpad y est pour quelque chose. Ce dernier étant un peu déroutant de prime à bord mais finalement assez logique après quelques minutes de prises en main. Par contre la navigation dans les préférences systèmes ne suit pas et on doit cliquer sur les flèches pour revenir en arrière. Plutôt étrange.

Pas de soucis sous Aperture. Je n'ai pas encore lancé Office et d'autres applications comme iTunes.

Sur la fluidité de l'ensemble je n'ai pas vu de changements, après tout dépend peut-être de la machine.

Je reviendrai plus tard pour un retour avec plus de recul


----------



## benoit34500 (26 Juillet 2011)

Je viens dinstaller Lion et j'ai mon écran secondaire qui s'éteint et se rallume toutes les 30 secondes environ !! Quelqu'un a-t-il ce problème et a-t-il réussi à le corriger ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------

Après 1h sur Lion voici mes premières impressions !

- la sonde de calibrage spyder2express ne fonctionne plus (pwer pc) si quelqu'un à uns astuce je suis preneur.
- Classic FTP ne fonctionne plus (power pc)
- office 2008 fonctionne correctement.
- Adobe CS3 fonctionne correctement.
- La reprise après l'ecran de veille est très longue
- J'aime pas trop mission controle (j'arrive pas a gérer les appli dans les spaces).
- et toujours le bug sur l'écran secondaire.

Pour le moment voila les principales impressions le plus important pour moi étant le bon fonctionnement de CS3 étant donné que je suis graphiste.

A bientôt.


----------



## herszk (26 Juillet 2011)

Fanfreluche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que je suis passée sous Lion (macbook pro), je n'arrive plus à désactiver le son de démarrage (Préférences Système). J'ai beau le mettre à "mute", ça se réactive à chaque démarrage....
> 
> ...



Bonjour.
Startup Sound que j'avais installé sous SL continue à fonctionner sous Lion.


----------



## Leborde (26 Juillet 2011)

MBP 17 Early 2008 (le tout gris pas unibody).

Quand je mets ma souris dans le Dock, rien ne se passe. Je suis obligé de garder le pointeur en bas de l'écran, enlever mon doigt du trackpad, le remettre dessus et le faire glisser en bas, comme si je voulais faire sortir la souris encore plus de l'écran.


----------



## Taum (26 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Idem, sauf que j'ai tout en violet (pas très joli d'ailleurs).


 
Peut être que les échelons violet sont des sauvegardes pour lion, et les blancs pour SL...?

As-tu utilisé ta TM sous SL ? OU a-t-elle été faite sous LION ? 
Moi, ma time machine date de snow léopard, c'est peut etre pour ça que j'ai encore les deux couleurs, peut etre que les sauvegardes TM de lion ne sont compatibles avec SL qu'à condition d'avoir ces échelons blanc ?

J'en sais rien, j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein...


----------



## Leborde (26 Juillet 2011)

Quelle ne fût pas ma frustration de voir que le cmd+tab ne fonctionnait qu'entre app plein écran,, ou qu'entre app en taille normale!

Bref, pas possible de passer de Mail en plein écran à iChat.

EN FAIT, il faut aller dans les préférences système > mission control > et cliquer la 3ème coche "lors du changement d'application, etc"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

CMD + TAB oui et aussi à la souris deux doigts glissés à gauche ou à droite en fonction du sens des bureaux.


----------



## Xandalf (26 Juillet 2011)

Une petite question, quelqu'un a-t-il compris comment utiliser Versions ? Je ne trouve nulle part la fonction pour visualiser les précédentes versions d'un document !!


----------



## Guifette (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous
Pas de problème particulier pour le passage à Lion, tout s'est bien passé. Ensuite on découvre et là je suis un peu mitigée, pas vraiment déçue mais je m'attendais tout de même à mieux. Je suis passée sur mac en octobre 2010, donc c'est récent pour moi il faut le dire aussi, mais je suis surprise malgré tout de voir le nombre de déçus alors que ce n'est pas dans l'intérêt de apple si il veut continuer de rivaliser avec windows. Tout n'est plus que commerce et profit de nos jours, au détriment du client, et apple en fait partie.

Toutes mes apli fonctionnent, sauf  la visionneuse rapide d'images justlooking qui met plus de 5 secondes pour afficher une bête photo mais que j'ai remplacée par Xee. Surprise aussi que apple n'ait pas intégré cette petite apli bien pratique dans l'OS, mais bon.
La navigation dans safari est nettement plus rapide, pourvu que ça dure ;o) et je redécouvre mail qui a maintenant les fonctions dont j'ai besoin,  et que j'avais remplacé par thunderbird à défaut. 
Ma souris logitech M705 fonctionne à merveille, pas besoin de trackpad, je n'aime déjà pas celui des portables de toute façon.

Le lauchpad, c'est joli, on sent que apple veut que ça ressemble au Ipad d'un point de vue graphique, mais c'est tout, et je termine par une petite question à ce sujet :
existe-il un raccourci clavier pour l'ouvrir ? ou peut on lui en attribuer un ?
J'ai trouvé comment faire pour mission control mais là je ne trouve pas

merci !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Pour Launchpad, tu peux affecter un coin actif.

Pour cela, aller dans Préférences Système puis Mission Control.

Dans le bas à gauche de la boîte de dialogue tu as un bouton "coins actifs".

Tu affectes un coin actif à ton application préférée et le tour est joué.

À la souris, un petit tour en bas à droite, par exemple, si tel est ton réglage, ouvrira l'application.

Il y aurait de multiples méthodes encore.... y compris affecter un raccourci clavier... 

Une précision : les coins actifs le restent, y compris lorsqu'on est "en plein écran"...


----------



## lectonet (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

tout nouveau dans l'univers mac depuis hier, 

j'ai telechargé Lion, premier beug semble t'il connu.

probleme avec flash player et les sites qui utilise flash pour les webcams.

Impossible d'autoriser ou non l'utilisation de la webcam.

Sinon comme je le trouve tres bien.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

alors après une utilisation assez intensive depuis l'heure de sa sortie, sans pour autant être un utilisateur pro, mon constat est assez positif, mais quelques points restent évidemment à corriger, le contraire eût été étonnant sur un OS tout juste sorti !

 Points positifs :

- Rapidité d'exécution des softs (la révision de iTunes est un grand bol d'air pur !)
- Mission Control (que l'on retrouve AUSSI dans les points négatifs pour sa finition bâclée)
- Gestes au trackpad (du bonheur, dès qu'on a pris le coup de main, tout vient tout seul, on ne réfléchit même plus au "sens" de défilement tant c'est proche de l'iPad ou de l'iPhone)
- Mail (incontestablement réussi, il est agréable d'utilisation et sa nouvelle organisation est géniale)
- Apps plein écran (iTunes, Mail et Safari, ça s'avère bien agréable sur mon 20", encore un peu de travail pour les éditeurs tiers dont les versions plein écran ne sont pas optimisées, comme Chrome ou Firefox par exemple)
- Launchpad (contrairement à ce que j'ai beaucoup lu dans ces 37 pages, perso il me sert à mettre en première page mes icônes des softs que j'utilise souvent, mais pas assez pour venir surcharger le dock, comme les softs de conversion vidéo ou sonore, iMovie, etc.)

 Points négatifs :

- Quelques classiques erreurs de jeunesse de cet OS, notamment des crashes de certains applications restées ouvertes, notamment Mail, Safari, ou iTunes, qui sont pourtant des apps "natives" d'OSX....
- Launchpad pas suffisamment malléable pour le moment
- Dans Safari, le seul navigateur à réellement tirer parti du multitouch et des gestures, je regrette l'austérité de sa présentation.... Moi qui viens de Chrome et FF, j'ai l'impression de passer d'une fête foraine à un cimetière... C'eeeeeest triiiiiiiste !!! (oui, j'ai tapé 6 fois la même lettre ^^)
- Une lenteur constatée à l'ouverture de certains softs, notamment Mac App Store (WTF ??)
- l'impression d'entendre mon ventilo beaucoup plus souvent que sous SL (??)
- La perte de connectivité avec mon boîtier multimédia "WDTV Live" (autant vous dire que ça a gueulé dans la maison parce qu'on "a plus accès aux dessins animés des enfants, ni à "nos" séries".... 

Donc dans l'ensemble, plutôt très content de cet OS, d'autant qu'il s'agit de mon premier depuis SL, ayant enfin eu l'opportunité de venir sur Mac il y'a moins de 2 ans ! (ohhhhh bonheuuuuur....)


----------



## rvincent54 (26 Juillet 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Mission Control c'est le remplacent d'Exposé ET de Spaces, ni plus ni moins. Cela te représente donc les fenêtres des applications ouvertes, et les bureaux virtuels existants. Tu peux ajouter des bureau virtuels, et si tu veux voir plus d'applications sur Mission Control, alors lances plus d'application tout simplement
> 
> A moins que tu confondes avec LaunchPad, qui est l'interface de lancement d'applications à la iPad, et là pour ajouter des appris deux possibilités:
> 
> ...



Salut 

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je ne confondais pas avec LaunchPad, je pensais avoir lu sur le site d'apple que tu pouvais "ajouter" des applications sur mission control mais en fait ce sont de nouveaux espaces de bureau que l'on peut ajouter :rose:
_"Dès qu'il vous faudra plus de place pour vos fenêtres et documents, Mission Control vous permettra de créer de nouveaux espaces de bureau, faciles à parcourir. Vous pourrez ajouter et supprimer ces derniers sans la moindre difficulté. Pour créer un nouvel espace, glissez une app sur la rangée supérieure. Pour déplacer une fenêtre d'un espace à l'autre, il vous suffira de glisser celle-ci depuis Exposé vers la vignette de l'espace."_

Du coups ma question se modifie... Pourquoi créer de nouveaux espaces de bureau?
Désolé pour mon ignorance ...

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Salut
> Du coups ma question se modifie... Pourquoi créer de nouveaux espaces de bureau?



Si tu utilises des apps sans pour autant être en plein écran ! Notamment celles qui ne sont pas reconnues en tant que tel. Pour exemple, j'utilise un reader de news, en plein écran, mais ce n'est pas reconnu comme plein écran ! Du coup, j'utilise un bureau spécifique pour l'application !


----------



## supergrec (26 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir contacter le SAV Apple, il m'on confirmé que lorsque ont possède un écran externe avec son Macbook Pro il est impossible de le mettre en veille lors de la fermeture du capot.

Donc en gros tous les soirs je suis obligé de l'éteindre 

De plus avec la magic mouse dans le Finder impossible de retourné en arrière, Lion ne dispose pas de cette fonction.

Y a des truc que j'arrive pas à comprendre, les bêtas testeurs sont débile ou quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Normal, puisqu'avec un écran externe, le MacBook peut être utilisé capot fermé.

Pour "mettre en veille", soit tu le paramètres dans les préférences Système, soit dans le menu Pomme tu as l'option "suspendre l'activité".

Un simple mouvement de la souris réveille ton Lion....

Je n'éteins mon portable que lorsque je dois voyager....


----------



## supergrec (26 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais par exemple avec SL lorsque je fermé le capot les deux se mettais en veille et si je voulais travailler exclusivement sur l'écran externe je l'activé par le biais du clavier ou de la souris.

De toute façon je vois pas l'intérêt de travailler seulement sur l'écran externe : 13" + 22" n'es ce pas mieux que 22" ?

Lorsque je suspend l'activité par le biais du menu pomme, mon Macbook Pro travail toujours pour preuve : 

100% le soir, 80 % le matin

Avec SL 100 % le soir, 93 % le matin


----------



## flamoureux (26 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Peut être que les échelons violet sont des sauvegardes pour lion, et les blancs pour SL...?
> 
> As-tu utilisé ta TM sous SL ? OU a-t-elle été faite sous LION ?
> Moi, ma time machine date de snow léopard, c'est peut etre pour ça que j'ai encore les deux couleurs, peut etre que les sauvegardes TM de lion ne sont compatibles avec SL qu'à condition d'avoir ces échelons blanc ?
> ...



Sur ma sauvegarde il y a du Lion, du SL et du Leopard  Tout est violet. Enfin du moment que ça marche... moi ça me va.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

Un truc bien lourd dans Lion : si on ouvre une (nouvelle) fenêtre Safari en plein écran et qu'on la ferme avec CMD + Q, il n'y a aucun avertissement. L'application quitte sans signaler que d'autres fenêtres (même avec des onglets) sont ouvertes...

La finition de Lion laisse franchement à désirer sur de nombreux points. Au lieu de 250 nouveautés mal finies, ils auraient mieux fait de se limiter à une centaine de nouveautés abouties et bien conçues.


----------



## Karakinho (26 Juillet 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?



Beh, j'étais content, prêt à acheter un trackpad pour mon imac,...pis...
BIG PROBLEME...
Je n'ose plus éteindre l'ordi, car pour mon premier rallumage après  installation de Léo, tout boote normalement, mon fond apparait, puis  écran blanc et shut down...
Je recommence, et pareil...
J'ai été obligé de redémarrer à partir du DVD de Léo, mais j'ose plus éteindre...
Vous voyez d'où peut venir le soucis???
Help, je stresse sachant que comme un crétin qui a JAMAIS eu de soucis dans ses migrations depuis Tiger, je n'ai pas fait de copie de mon DD sous SL avec Time Machine...:mouais:
Merci par avance


----------



## Laurentor (26 Juillet 2011)

Karakinho a dit:


> Beh, j'étais content, prêt à acheter un trackpad pour mon imac,...pis...
> BIG PROBLEME...
> Je n'ose plus éteindre l'ordi, car pour mon premier rallumage après  installation de Léo, tout boote normalement, mon fond apparait, puis  écran blanc et shut down...
> Je recommence, et pareil...
> ...



Salut,

As-tu essayé de faire une réparation avec le DVD de Lion ?


----------



## keys13 (26 Juillet 2011)

Problèmes avec les Notes !

je m'explique, les notes qui sont sur la boite de réception ce synchronise bien, mais dès que l'on place ces notes dans un dossier notes pas exemple pour plus de visibilité, plus de notes sur iOS ! alorsque avec SL pas de souci !


----------



## Taum (26 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Peut être que les échelons violet sont des sauvegardes pour lion, et les blancs pour SL...?
> 
> As-tu utilisé ta TM sous SL ? OU a-t-elle été faite sous LION ?
> Moi, ma time machine date de snow léopard, c'est peut etre pour ça que j'ai encore les deux couleurs, peut etre que les sauvegardes TM de lion ne sont compatibles avec SL qu'à condition d'avoir ces échelons blanc ?
> ...


 
J'ai trouvé la réponse :

http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/15A.html

Une partie c'est de la sauvegarde sur le DD de l'ordi, l'autre partie sur le DD time machine. Mais alors, ça bouffe de la place sur le disque dur de l'ordi...?


----------



## jerdopler (26 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la réponse :
> 
> http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/15A.html
> 
> Une partie c'est de la sauvegarde sur le DD de l'ordi, l'autre partie sur le DD time machine. Mais alors, ça bouffe de la place sur le disque dur de l'ordi...?



Surement et il me semble qu'une fois le Disque Time Machine connecté le système se charge de tout renvoyer sur le disque externe et supprime ce qu'il avait temporairement mis sur le disque interne !


----------



## Taum (26 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> Surement et il me semble qu'une fois le Disque Time Machine connecté le système se charge de tout renvoyer sur le disque externe et supprime ce qu'il avait temporairement mis sur le disque interne !


 
Ca explique les grosses sauvegardes que me fait des fois Time Machine lorsque j'ai pas branché mon disque depuis plusieurs jours alors que je n'ai fait que peu de changement. 

Pour le coup, c'est vraiment super pour les gens qui n'ont pas de time capsule (ou NAS dans le genre) et qui ne branchent pas leur disque H24 ! Ca permet une plus grande régularité des sauvegardes !


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 
Nouveau sur le forum 

Voila je viens d'installer Mac Os X Lion sur mon MacBook Pro 13' (mi 2009) Intel Core 2 Duo 2.26 Ghz
et 2Go de RAM DDR3 1066 Mhz

Je l'ai installé par dessus de SL en faisant 2 sauvegardes de lion (Methode DVD clean install trouvé sur ce beau forum  , et un simple copié collé de l'install App Store sur un DD externe . car avec la méthode clean install, j'ai peur de perdre " iLife "(essentiellement iphoto, imovie, et idvd) et pas envie de payer la nouvelle version ... (si qq1 a une solution pour le recuperer sur le DVD SL)

Pour l'instant tt va bien, une app qui n'est plus compatible MacTheRiper... tant pis et je l'utilisais pas souvent ... v attendre une MAJ compatible et que front row n'est plus dispo  sinon ttes les apps fonctionnent 
Pas de plantage constaté par certains sur le forum et les commentaire de l'app store ...
pas de grosse lenteur qui handicape l'utilisation de mon mac, c'est presque comme sous snow leopard ... il faut un peu changer ses petites habitudes   j'ai l'habitude, ancien PCiste j'ai connue les changement de Windows .... 3.1 à Windows 95 (98/2000 pro qui n'ont pas trop changé )...  ensuite Xp, Vista, et Seven ... 

Un peu lent au boot (qq secondes) et aussi aprés identification (pareil qq seconde) 
pourtant je suis sur la config Minimal conseillé ... je vais passer quand meme sur de 4 Go de RAM, 
le lunshpad je trouve pas trés top (j'utilise le mode grille dans le doc pour mes apps)
ce que je trouve bien c le mode plein ecran, et le nouveau bouton téléchargement qui plus facile à trouver lol par contre la liste de lecture sur safari ca sert a quoi exactement ??? on peut l'enlever de la barre ??

Mais il est vrai que 24  pour un peu d'evolution, c'est quand meme chere payé  
Ou sont les plus de 200 nouveautés ?

2 questions :
- FrontRow est ce qu'il va y avoir une autre App dispo dans les prochaines MAJ , ou apple veut que l'on passe sur une AppleTV ??
- iCloud je le trouve pas ... Il sera dispo quand ?


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mais il est vrai que 24  pour un peu d'evolution, c'est quand meme chere payé
> Ou sont les plus de 200 nouveautés ?
> 
> - iCloud je le trouve pas ... Il sera dispo quand ?



Heu..... 24 pour un nouvel OS, c'est peanuts comparé à Windows hein.... 

Pour iCloud, ce sera à l'automne, pas avant


----------



## jerdopler (26 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Nouveau sur le forum
> 
> Voila je viens d'installer Mac Os X Lion sur mon MacBook Pro 13' (mi 2009) Intel Core 2 Duo 2.26 Ghz
> ...



Si tu as eu ton mac directement avec snow leopard alors sur le DVD gris n°1 quand tu le mets il te propose d'installer Mac OSX ou install bundeled software only . Ce dernier contient iLfie donc tu pourras le récupérer comme ça !!!


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> Si tu as eu ton mac directement avec snow leopard alors sur le DVD gris n°1 quand tu le mets il te propose d'installer Mac OSX ou install bundeled software only . Ce dernier contient iLfie donc tu pourras le récupérer comme ça !!!



Ok merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Heu..... 24&#8364; pour un nouvel OS, c'est peanuts comparé à Windows hein....
> 
> Pour iCloud, ce sera à l'automne, pas avant



Je m'attendais à un gros changement (peut etre j'ai encore l'exprit windows xp a vista lol)
Je suis d'accord ... 24 &#8364; pour un passage D'UN OS A UN AUTRE c'est pas c'est pas chere ^^

Automne pas avant 

Et pour FrontRow ?? j'ai vu sur le forum une astuce pour remettre frontrow mais comment je recupere les fichiers ? facetime par ex ??


----------



## ThiGre (26 Juillet 2011)

Lion installé sur une partition de mon disque principal, pas emballé plus que ça

Je retourne sur ma partition primaire sous SL et je reviendrais voir Lion .1 ou .3


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Automne pas avant
> 
> Et pour FrontRow ?? j'ai vu sur le forum une astuce pour remettre frontrow mais comment je recupere les fichiers ? facetime par ex ??




Ouais, je sais, c'est long.... Pour Frontrow, je ne saurais pas te dire, mais une petite recherche sur le topic devrait te permettre de retrouver ça ! Pour ce qui est de FaceTime, aucune idée, je n'arrive toujours pas à le faire fonctionner...


----------



## taximus (26 Juillet 2011)

Je suis très content de MAC OS X Lion même si je le trouve un peu plus lent....

Par ailleur j'aimerai faire part de quelques problèmes.

J'ai très souvent des plantages avec imovie 08 et surtout avec opera (il quitte tout le temps et sa devient lourd à la longue).

J'ai mis toute les mis à jours disponibles .

Es-que quelqu'un à les mêmes problèmes ou connaitrait la réponse à mon problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nippy (26 Juillet 2011)

Pas très emballée non plus par Lion. 

Pour l'instant je l'ai installé sur un disque dur externe, j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus destiné aux utilisateurs d'ordinateurs portables avec toutes les fonctions qu'on peut faire au doigts&#8230;

Je ne suis pas une addict du tactile donc pour moi Lion par rapport à Snow Leopard ça ne change pas grand chose, surtout vu l'utilisation basique que j'en ai.
J'ai l'impression que les nouveautés sont surtout des gadgets pas forcément utiles pour tout le monde.

Je n'aime pas la nouvelle présentation de Mail, mais j'apprécie qu'on puisse revenir à l'affichage classique. Le scroll à l'envers aussi&#8230; 

Pour le moment je préfère rester sur Snow Leopard, aucune urgence à passer sur Lion pour moi&#8230;

Sinon à priori j'ai pas rencontré de bugs ou soucis particuliers avec mes logiciels.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juillet 2011)

Nippy a dit:


> Pas très emballée non plus par Lion.
> 
> Pour l'instant je l'ai installé sur un disque dur externe, j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus destiné aux utilisateurs d'ordinateurs portables avec toutes les fonctions qu'on peut faire au doigts&#8230;
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, mais sur portable le trackpad mac offre un réel un confort comparé à une autre portable, je trouve légitime qu'il améliore ce qui plait.

Il est vrai que au final pour ma part lion ou SL, c'est la même chose, je me sert pas des nouveaux gadgets et d'une manière générale il n'y a pas de grande amélioration coté performance stabilité, voir c'est pire. Quand lion marche tout va bien, mais dès que sa commence a ramer .... c'est la mort. On arrive aussi peut être à la limite des cartes graphiques "ancienne" et Lion sollicite plus que SL, mon portable a prit 5,6° en moyenne.

Mais bon wait and see en tout cas je maintient que avec 2 GO de RAM, lion fonctionne et il y a toujours de la mémoire de libre, mais il semblerait que le problème vient plus de la gestion que de la mémoire disponible, a voir par la suite donc. 

Je suis un peu plus optimiste que au début en tout cas.


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Ouais, je sais, c'est long.... Pour Frontrow, je ne saurais pas te dire, mais une petite recherche sur le topic devrait te permettre de retrouver ça ! Pour ce qui est de FaceTime, aucune idée, je n'arrive toujours pas à le faire fonctionner...



facetime marche bien chez moi ...

j'ai eu un pb qd gt sur SL et la vers beta de Facetime que je gardé encore 
puis il y a 2 semaine env factime ne marché plus, reboot, desinstal puis reinstall depuis la dmg que j'avais gardé mm pb ... j'ai Acheté :/ la vers normal de facetime sur macAppleStore et tt refonctionne  

Essaye de supprimer Facetime rebooter vide ta corbeille et de retelecharger Facetime


----------



## toslloyd (26 Juillet 2011)

pour moi, c'est un franc succès, je suis très satisfait de la façon de gérer les fenêtres par la gestuelle, la possibilité d'organisation grâce aux différents bureaux etc...


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais sur portable le trackpad mac offre un réel un confort comparé à une autre portable, je trouve légitime qu'il améliore ce qui plait.
> 
> Il est vrai que au final pour ma part lion ou SL, c'est la même chose, je me sert pas des nouveaux gadgets et d'une manière générale il n'y a pas de grande amélioration coté performance stabilité, voir c'est pire. Quand lion marche tout va bien, mais dès que sa commence a ramer .... c'est la mort. On arrive aussi peut être à la limite des cartes graphiques "ancienne" et Lion sollicite plus que SL, mon portable a prit 5,6° en moyenne.
> 
> ...



Je suis tt a fait d'accord avec toi, mais si itunes imovie et idvd sont lancé ben la ca rame un peu ... donc passage en 4go


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais sur portable le trackpad mac offre un réel un confort comparé à une autre portable, je trouve légitime qu'il améliore ce qui plait.


 
Bof, ce qu'ajoute Lion comme geste est assez pourri en comparaison avec ce qui est perdu. Je ne parlerais même pas d'amélioration mais de régression par rapport à Snow Leopard. 

Apple présente le next/prev page à deux doigts dans Safari comme une avancée. C'est d'un ridicule ! Snow Leopard le faisait déjà (à trois doigts) avec Safari mais aussi avec le Finder, les préférences et encore d'autres programmes. Ne parlons même plus de la navigation entre les applications via un balayage à quatre doigts (CMD + TAB) qui passe tout simplement à la trappe...


----------



## faster-pussycat-kill-kill (26 Juillet 2011)

Hey ! J'espère poster au bon endroit..
Suis-je le seul à regretter le raccourci de SL pour moduler le son précisément ? Peut être est-il possible de le paramétrer ?

Je ne me souviens plus exactement de ce raccourci ...mais ne vous méprenez pas, il me manque ! 
Merci d'avance (;


----------



## Guifette (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pour Launchpad, tu peux affecter un coin actif.
> 
> Pour cela, aller dans Préférences Système puis Mission Control.
> 
> ...



Ah c'est chouette ce coin actif, je n'avais pas vu, merci beaucoup ! je l'ai appliqué, bon j'aurais aimé un raccourci clavier, mais c'est déjà ça.


----------



## gmv (26 Juillet 2011)

Je viens d'acquérir Lion
*Les plus* : Joli "désign" avec un beau fond d'écran. 
Par contre, pas beaucoup d'améliorations par rapport à la promotion dithyrambique d'apple. Bien sûr le launchpad permet de voir toutes ses applications mais il suffisait d'aller dans application ou des les ouvrir à partir de l'écran.
Je n'ai pas remarqué de ralentissement ou autres bugs comme signalé par certains
*Les moins*: Des applications ont été modifiées. je pense à aperçu que j'utilise fréquemment (on ne voit plus le poids des photos indiqué lorsque l'on les réduit). L'agenda n'est pas très heureux avec ce fond orange/Marron. On ne peut pas le modifier - Dommage
Enfin, pour une vingtaine d'euros, il ne faut pas non plus attendre la lune


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Guifette a dit:


> Ah c'est chouette ce coin actif, je n'avais pas vu, merci beaucoup ! je l'ai appliqué, bon j'aurais aimé un raccourci clavier, mais c'est déjà ça.



Tu peux télécharger "Alfred" qui lancé par  ALT+Espace t'ouvre une zone de saisie où tu tapes les premières lettres de l'application que tu veux ouvrir à savoir "la" et tu as LaunchPad.... tu valides par la touche Entrée et on est dans du 100% clavier.

On peut normalement par Préférences Système, Clavier et Raccourci clavier, affecter à LaunchPad un raccourci, mais pour mon cas, aucun raccourci n'est affecté, ALT+CMD+D masque le dock.
Et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le modifier...


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> facetime marche bien chez moi ...
> 
> j'ai eu un pb qd gt sur SL et la vers beta de Facetime que je gardé encore
> puis il y a 2 semaine env factime ne marché plus, reboot, desinstal puis reinstall depuis la dmg que j'avais gardé mm pb ... j'ai Acheté :/ la vers normal de facetime sur macAppleStore et tt refonctionne
> ...



Le "pépin", c'est que Facetime je ne l'avais pas avant, je l'ai eu en installant Lion... Si je désinstalle Facetime pour l'acheter ensuite sur le MAS, je vais devoir le payer, nan ?

Edit : je ne peux même pas le désinstaller, j'ai un message "impossible de supprimer Facetime car OSX le requiert"

Il y a une manipulation spéciale à faire pour activer Facetime ?? Genre enregistrement sur le site d'Apple, ou un truc dans le genre ?


----------



## rvincent54 (26 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Si tu utilises des apps sans pour autant être en plein écran ! Notamment celles qui ne sont pas reconnues en tant que tel. Pour exemple, j'utilise un reader de news, en plein écran, mais ce n'est pas reconnu comme plein écran ! Du coup, j'utilise un bureau spécifique pour l'application !



Salut

Merci pour la réponse, vu sous cet angle c'est effectivement bien pratique.


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2011)

faster-pussycat-kill-kill a dit:


> Hey ! J'espère poster au bon endroit..
> Suis-je le seul à regretter le raccourci de SL pour moduler le son précisément ? Peut être est-il possible de le paramétrer ?
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus exactement de ce raccourci ...mais ne vous méprenez pas, il me manque !
> Merci d'avance (;



Raccourci : touche alt + touche maj + touche son. Ça va me manquer, aussi.


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Le "pépin", c'est que Facetime je ne l'avais pas avant, je l'ai eu en installant Lion... Si je désinstalle Facetime pour l'acheter ensuite sur le MAS, je vais devoir le payer, nan ?
> 
> Edit : je ne peux même pas le désinstaller, j'ai un message "impossible de supprimer Facetime car OSX le requiert"
> 
> ...


----------



## freevox (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour chers Amis Macistes...

Voilà j'ai installé Lion sur mon Imac aucuns problemes à premiere vue (mis a part que je le trouve un peu plus long au démarrage et que certaines applis plantes comme Safari par exemple que j'ai du mal à fermer par moment) Mon soucis concerne le trackpad, désolé si cette demande à déjà été résolue dans les pages précédentes mais après lecture d'une bonne 20ene de pages je laisse tombé. Alors voilà j'arrive à parfaitement executer tous les nouveau mouvement installé dans Lion sauf les mouvements à 2 doigts (défilement naturel) impossible de descendre une page web ou autre docs en faisant glisser mes 2 doigts de haut en bas et vis versa et changer de page en faisant glisser 2 doigts de gauche a droite, pourtant l'option est bin coché dans preference trackpad et j'arrive à faire tous les autres mouvements, je ne comprend pas. Un peu d'aide, par avance merci


----------



## herszk (26 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ne parlons même plus de la navigation entre les applications via un balayage à quatre doigts (CMD + TAB) qui passe tout simplement à la trappe...



La fonction "Application switcher" existe toujours à condition d'utiliser BTT.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Mon compte App store/itunes fonctionne dessus



Ben c'est pourtant celui que j'utilise, mais non, toujours ce même message d'erreur de connexion au serveur, mais ça a l'air d'être une erreur pas mal répandue.... Ceci dit, je me prends la tête la dessus juste parce que j'aime bien que les choses fonctionnent, mais en réalité je me bats un peu les c***** de Facetime


----------



## herszk (26 Juillet 2011)

faster-pussycat-kill-kill a dit:


> Hey ! J'espère poster au bon endroit..
> Suis-je le seul à regretter le raccourci de SL pour moduler le son précisément ? Peut être est-il possible de le paramétrer ?
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus exactement de ce raccourci ...mais ne vous méprenez pas, il me manque !
> Merci d'avance (;


Si tu veux parler de moduler le son au démarrage, il s'agit de Startup Sound, il va très bien merci.


----------



## francois_6200 (26 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> La fonction "Application switcher" existe toujours à condition d'utiliser BTT.



On le trouve ou ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> La fonction "Application switcher" existe toujours à condition d'utiliser BTT.


 
Merci. Concernant ce Lion, ça commence à bien faire les "patchs" qu'il faut lui coller pour un OS neuf et révolutionnaire. Et encore, ici, c'est juste pour conserver ce qui existait avant ! Un patch pour le Trim, un patch pour le trackpad, un patch pour switcher manuellement de GPU... 


http://www.google.com/search?&q=better+touch+tool


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juillet 2011)

ils vont finir par nous avoir avec leur tactile de toute façon... même les plus réfractaires au "tout tactile" dont je suis, n'auront plus voix (ne l'ont déjà plus?) 
la limite c'est l'iphone, déjà l'ipad, c'est boaf


----------



## Karakinho (26 Juillet 2011)

Laurentor a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> As-tu essayé de faire une réparation avec le DVD de Lion ?


Oui, mais il m'indique q'uil n y a pas de soucis sur le disque...
QUe puis je tester d'autre, j ose plus éteindre la Mac!


----------



## didi92 (26 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part l'installation s'est bien passée, je n'ai meme pas pris la peine de sauvegarder des données faisant confiance au savoir faire d'Apple en la matière de gestion des mises à jour.
Outre quelques pb sur videos flash resolus en installant l'outil d'adobe, je dois dire que je suis content de mon achat

A 23,99 sur le Mac App Store c'est cadeau et les differents correctifs ne vont pas tarder à le rendre aussi stable que leopard

lien court: bit.ly/os-x-lion-fr


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (26 Juillet 2011)

Vu le nombre de pages de problèmes et les différentes incompatibilités logicielles, je pense que Lion est "the end of the Mac" et pas "back to the Mac"


----------



## supergrec (26 Juillet 2011)

Comment on fais pour quitter réellement une appli ?

Exemple avec safari quand je fais un cmd + Q, lors de la réouverture il m'affiche tous les onglets qui était ouvert.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Comment on fais pour quitter réellement une appli ?
> 
> Exemple avec safari quand je fais un cmd + Q, lors de la réouverture il m'affiche tous les onglets qui était ouvert.



Cela fait partie des caractéristiques de Lion. Que ce soit une fermeture d'application, ou une extinction de la machine, tout l'état de la machine au moment de l'ordre  de quitter ou d'éteindre est sauvé quelque part dans le dossier Bibliothèque, sous-dossier Saved Application State.
Il me semble qu'un modo avisé l'a déjà expliqué.

Je trouve cette fonction bien pratique : retrouver sa machine dans l'état ou elle était avant qu'on l'arrête.


----------



## supergrec (26 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cela fait partie des caractéristiques de Lion. Que ce soit une fermeture d'application, ou une extinction de la machine, tout l'état de la machine au moment de l'ordre  de quitter ou d'éteindre est sauvé quelque part dans le dossier Bibliothèque, sous-dossier Saved Application State.
> Il me semble qu'un modo avisé l'a déjà expliqué.
> 
> Je trouve cette fonction bien pratique : retrouver sa machine dans l'état ou elle était avant qu'on l'arrête.



Oui moi aussi je trouve bien pratique.

Mais j'ai constater qu'a chaque fois que mon mac sort de veille et que j'ouvre safari ( avec 6 ou 7 onglets ) j'ai un kernel panic.

Donc j'aimerai éviter ce kernel. C'est pour ça que j'aurai voulais réellement quitter safari.


----------



## jerdopler (26 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oui moi aussi je trouve bien pratique.
> 
> Mais j'ai constater qu'a chaque fois que mon mac sort de veille et que j'ouvre safari ( avec 6 ou 7 onglets ) j'ai un kernel panic.
> 
> Donc j'aimerai éviter ce kernel. C'est pour ça que j'aurai voulais réellement quitter safari.



alt+cmd+q et voilà !


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Vu le nombre de pages de problèmes et les différentes incompatibilités logicielles, je pense que Lion est "the end of the Mac" et pas "back to the Mac"



Nan mais franchement, vous tirez pas un peu rapidement à boulets rouges sur un OS sorti depuis 3 jours ?? Vous connaissez ne serait-ce QU'UNE VERSION de Windows sortie stable vous ? Oh, on parle de Mac OS là, pas de Windows 98 PREMIERE édition !

Et combien, parmi ceux qui crachent sur Lion ont connu plus de deux nouveaux OS ? Combien ont VRAIMENT le moyen de comparer les sorties d'OS depuis les versions antédiluviennes ????

Arrêtons de critiquer comme ça, ça en devient lassant... XP n'était pas stable à sa sortie, Vista n'était pas stable à sa sortie, Se7en ne l'était pas non plus, et si on remonte suffisamment loin, 95 ne l'était pas, 98 non plus, 98 SE a connu une meilleure stabilité mais fallait FRANCHEMENT oser sortir un OS qui s'appelle "version 2.0", et pour rappel, la bouse interplanétaire appelée "Windows Millenium", c'est pas sorti de Cupertino hein !

Alors faites le point, lisez les commentaires sur celles et ceux qui apprécient ne serait-ce que 80% de Lion, et vous verrez que les 20% restants ne sont pas la majorité (arithmétique simple), et que les problèmes de ces 20% ne sont pas des problèmes bloquants.

Il subsiste des problèmes bloquants ça et là, mais je doute fort que ça vienne de l'OS lui-même, sinon les cas similaires seraient bien plus nombreux, et Apple n'aurait JAMAIS sorti un OS créant d'aussi importants problèmes !!

:modo:


----------



## Areswar (26 Juillet 2011)

J'ai installé Lion il y a quelques jours. Il y a du très bon et des choses a revoir. Mission control est d'après moi tout simplement génial. Son seul défaut est le fait que l'on ne puisse pas déplacer les fenêtres d'un espace a l'autre. Launchpad est bien fait mais je le trouve inutile (ma pile applications dans le dock est mieux). Reprise a été désactivé après 3 redémarrages. Niveau réactivité, il est plus rapide que SL pour certaines choses, plus lent pour d'autres. Pour moi, le principal défaut est le design. Ne plus voir les icônes personnalisées dans la barre latérale, ça, je ne peux pas le supporter. Vivement un petit package permettant de bidouiller le finder. Mais le Must, pour moi, c'est le plein écran. Safari, Mail, iLife, et iWork en full screen, c'est un pur bonheur !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------

Et je concluerai que je ne regrette absolument pas la mise a jour de lion !  Ps : désolé pour le double post, mais je suis sur iPhone et je ne peux pas editer


----------



## supergrec (26 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> alt+cmd+q et voilà !



Voila ce que je cherchai, je te remercie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

@SPaCeBaRMaN

Oui tu as parfaitement raison de répondre ce que tu réponds.

OS Lion, du strict point de vue de ce qui est livré, et de comment il a été distribué et vendu est une réussite incontestable.

Cela ne veut pas dire que Lion est exempt de tout reproche, loin de là, mais certainement pas dans les termes de la contribution que tu dénonces et à laquelle je ne peux pas m'associer comme toi et beaucoup d'autres.


----------



## tony2 (26 Juillet 2011)

Ma petite contribution,
Mon MBA rev A "1,8 Ghz pour 2 GO de rem et DD 80 GO" tourne parfaitement bien avec Lion.
Je ne note pas de ralentissement ni de bug "pour le moment".
Mais prudent, j'ai gardé bien au chaud un clone de SL


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> @SPaCeBaRMaN
> mais certainement pas dans les termes de la contribution que tu dénonces et à laquelle je ne peux pas m'associer comme toi et beaucoup d'autres.



Désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris ta phrase. Quelle contribution je dénonce ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris ta phrase. Quelle contribution je dénonce ? :mouais:



Celle de Deleted member 340362

C'est plus clair ainsi ?


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (27 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Celle de Deleted member 340362
> 
> C'est plus clair ainsi ?



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh ok ok ok !!!! Mdrrrr !!! Léger malentendu


----------



## supergrec (27 Juillet 2011)

Plutôt d'accord avec vous les amis.

Mais j'attend avec impatience les futurs MAJ.

Ps : la 10.7.2 est déjà dispos pour les développeurs.


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merci. Concernant ce Lion, ça commence à bien faire les "patchs" qu'il faut lui coller pour un OS neuf et révolutionnaire. Et encore, ici, c'est juste pour conserver ce qui existait avant ! Un patch pour le Trim, un patch pour le trackpad, un patch pour switcher manuellement de GPU...
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?&q=better+touch+tool


REFRACTAIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ugooo (27 Juillet 2011)

Ça fait plusieurs fois que je lis qu'il est dommage de ne mas pouvoir changer une fenêtre despace... Pourtant je viens de me refaite la keynote Apple et on voit bien qu'il est possible de le faire( démo en live).  Une explication?  J'ai switché ya 2 mois et j'ai toujours du mal a comprendre l'utilité de space, pzrsonnellement mon bureau est rarement saturé de plus de 8 fenêtres (merci a mes 25 onglets chrome ), pourrais je avoir des cas précis?  Merci


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ça fait plusieurs fois que je lis qu'il est dommage de ne mas pouvoir changer une fenêtre despace... Pourtant je viens de me refaite la keynote Apple et on voit bien qu'il est possible de le faire( démo en live).  Une explication?  J'ai switché ya 2 mois et j'ai toujours du mal a comprendre l'utilité de space, pzrsonnellement mon bureau est rarement saturé de plus de 8 fenêtres (merci a mes 25 onglets chrome ), pourrais je avoir des cas précis?  Merci



Spaces, je m'en sers beaucoup sous Snow Leopard. Comme je suis plutôt un maniaque du rangement et du classement, j'ai un espace pour le Finder, un autre pour le calendrier, un pour Mail, un pour le surf sur l'internet, encore un pour iTunes et un dernier pour tout ce qui est maintenance, sauvegarde, etc.

Quant aux autres logiciel que j'utilise, je les place dans un espace resté libre.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Juillet 2011)

Je suis passé à Lion hier, en MàJ (pas clean install quoi).

Et bien moi qui avait 4 bureaux Space (1 pour finder et "divers", 1 pour Internet, 1 pour Productivité, et 1 pour Multimédia), et bien je les ai retrouvé immédiatement sous Lion !

Mission Control permet l'utilisation de plusieurs bureaux comme cela a déjà été mentionné.
Concernant l'attribution d'un espace pour une app par contre, je pense simplement qu'il faut l'y emmener une fois et c'est tout !

Aussi, le passage d'un bureau à un autre ne se fait que de 2 manières :
- Mission Control
- Glissement horizontal

Voilàààà

Sinon perso, j'ai un MacBook blanc de 2007 (C2D 2Ghz 2,5Go RAM) et tout se passe bien 
Je passerai peut être à 4Go de RAM tout de même vu la facilité de la manip avec mon MB 

En revanche, je ne trouve pas le moyen d'activer l'inertie lors du défilement... quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ???

Merci !


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

Areswar a dit:


> J'ai installé Lion il y a quelques jours. Il y a du très bon et des choses a revoir. Mission control est d'après moi tout simplement génial. Son seul défaut est le fait que l'on ne puisse pas déplacer les fenêtres d'un espace a l'autre. Launchpad est bien fait mais je le trouve inutile (ma pile applications dans le dock est mieux). Reprise a été désactivé après 3 redémarrages. Niveau réactivité, il est plus rapide que SL pour certaines choses, plus lent pour d'autres. Pour moi, le principal défaut est le design. Ne plus voir les icônes personnalisées dans la barre latérale, ça, je ne peux pas le supporter. Vivement un petit package permettant de bidouiller le finder. Mais le Must, pour moi, c'est le plein écran. Safari, Mail,* iLife*, et iWork en full screen, c'est un pur bonheur !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------
> 
> Et je concluerai que je ne regrette absolument pas la mise a jour de lion !  Ps : désolé pour le double post, mais je suis sur iPhone et je ne peux pas editer



Comment tu fais pour iLife en mode plein ecran ? car j'ai bien Lion et Imovie ne se met pas en full screen ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour iLife en mode plein ecran ? car j'ai bien Lion et Imovie ne se met pas en full screen ...



Tu ouvres par exemple iPhoto et en haut à droite fais un clic sur la double flèche. Pour quitter cet état rebelotte.
Et ça fonctionne également avec iMovie ...


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Nan mais franchement, vous tirez pas un peu rapidement à boulets rouges sur un OS sorti depuis 3 jours ?? Vous connaissez ne serait-ce QU'UNE VERSION de Windows sortie stable vous ? Oh, on parle de Mac OS là, pas de Windows 98 PREMIERE édition !
> 
> Et combien, parmi ceux qui crachent sur Lion ont connu plus de deux nouveaux OS ? Combien ont VRAIMENT le moyen de comparer les sorties d'OS depuis les versions antédiluviennes ????
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi,
je suis sous Mac depuis peu, plus d'un an j'ai été long a switcher (grace au boulot 2 vieux PowerBook 13" et 15" sous Mac Os 10.3 et 10.4) ... et donc j'ai connu directement Mac Os 10.6.3 ou 4 je me souvient plus 
une question qd SL est sortie il n'y a pas eu ce genre de chose ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




xondousan a dit:


> Tu ouvres par exemple iPhoto et en haut à droite fais un clic sur la double flèche. Pour quitter cet état rebelotte.



Heu sur Iphoto (version 09) comme Imovie pas de petites fleche comme safari ...
je pense qu'il faut passer sur la vers 11


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Spaces, je m'en sers beaucoup sous Snow Leopard. Comme je suis plutôt un maniaque du rangement et du classement, j'ai un espace pour le Finder, un autre pour le calendrier, un pour Mail, un pour le surf sur l'internet, encore un pour iTunes et un dernier pour tout ce qui est maintenance, sauvegarde, etc.
> 
> Quant aux autres logiciel que j'utilise, je les place dans un espace resté libre.



Chacun ses besoins et ses habitudes 
Dès que Spaces est apparu, j'ai trouvé l'idée "géniale" pour parler "djeune". Je m'y suis mis. Un espace pour ceci, un autre pour cela, un autre pour etc sans oublier un pour ceux qui n'en ont pas. Pour être bien rangé, c'était bien rangé* mais je ne retrouvais rien, ou comme le besoin de communiquer entre les espaces était devenu évident, j'ai laissé tomber et je suis revenu à ma vieille manie : n'avoir sous la main que ce dont j'ai besoin, et si possible en encombrant l'écran le moins possible. Finalement, le dock était suffisant. Je pense tenir cette "manie" depuis une époque où j'utilisai Solaris, où sans avoir la notion de dock comme dans Mac OS, il était possible de réduire les fenêtres à leur icône. Cela avait un énorme avantage, l'on était bien obligé de n'ouvrir que ce dont on avait besoin.

Je me demande toujours à quoi peut bien servir d'ouvrir Safari (ou autre) avec 16 onglets ouverts (bonjour la mémoire) pour utiliser Word ou Pages et qu'on ne fait pas référence à des éléments obtenus via Internet. Tout comme ouvrir en même temps Office, Photoshop, Filemaker, iTunes, iPhoto, et pourquoi pas d'autres. Comme s'il était vital de toujours avoir tout sous la main, alors que l'usage est limité ou nul. Tout comme s'il était insupportable d'ouvrir ce dont on a besoin au moment précis où l'on en a besoin 

Spaces est, je pense, très utile pour les maniaques du désordre. C'est un outil pédagogique important pour la pratique de l'informatique. Ça leur apprend l'ordre, le tri et le classement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Heu sur Iphoto (version 09) comme Imovie pas de petites fleche comme safari ... je pense qu'il faut passer sur la vers 11



Heu j'ai lu nulle part que tu est sous la version 09 ... j'ai iPhoto en 9.1.5 dans iLife 11


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Heu j'ai lu nulle part que tu est sous la version 09 ... j'ai iPhoto en 9.1.5 dans iLife 11



je me suis mal exprimais, J'ai iLife 09 


Au BOOT quand on appuis sur ALT, maintenant il y a en plus HD recovry et on peu reinstaller MAC OS X, est ce que ca fait une clean install ? et donc je n'ai plus besoin du DVD que j'ai fais ? 
Merci


----------



## Nippy (27 Juillet 2011)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ils vont finir par nous avoir avec leur tactile de toute façon... même les plus réfractaires au "tout tactile" dont je suis, n'auront plus voix (ne l'ont déjà plus?)
> la limite c'est l'iphone, déjà l'ipad, c'est boaf



Oui même si on n'aime pas, on a pas le choix. Les portables du marché sont tous tactiles maintenant, et bientôt ce sera au tour des ordinateurs.

J'ai jamais été une fan de l'iPhone ou l'iPad, c'est sûr ce sont de beaux objets, mais pas utiles pour mon usage.

Je me suis pris un petit Mac pour la maison car j'aime la simplicité et la fiabilité d'Apple et suis devenue allergique à Windows. 
Je travaille sur Mac depuis 1996 mais je n'aime pas trop la tournure que prennent les choses, je trouve qu'on se perd dans des soi-disant nouveautés dont l'utilité est finalement discutable&#8230;

J'ai pas envie de voir mon Mac transformé en iPad !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Chacun ses besoins et ses habitudes
> Dès que Spaces est apparu, j'ai trouvé l'idée "géniale" pour parler "djeune". Je m'y suis mis. Un espace pour ceci, un autre pour cela, un autre pour etc sans oublier un pour ceux qui n'en ont pas. Pour être bien rangé, c'était bien rangé* mais je ne retrouvais rien, ou comme le besoin de communiquer entre les espaces était devenu évident, j'ai laissé tomber et je suis revenu à ma vieille manie : n'avoir sous la main que ce dont j'ai besoin, et si possible en encombrant l'écran le moins possible. Finalement, le dock était suffisant. Je pense tenir cette "manie" depuis une époque où j'utilisai Solaris, où sans avoir la notion de dock comme dans Mac OS, il était possible de réduire les fenêtres à leur icône. Cela avait un énorme avantage, l'on était bien obligé de n'ouvrir que ce dont on avait besoin.
> 
> Je me demande toujours à quoi peut bien servir d'ouvrir Safari (ou autre) avec 16 onglets ouverts (bonjour la mémoire) pour utiliser Word ou Pages et qu'on ne fait pas référence à des éléments obtenus via Internet. Tout comme ouvrir en même temps Office, Photoshop, Filemaker, iTunes, iPhoto, et pourquoi pas d'autres. Comme s'il était vital de toujours avoir tout sous la main, alors que l'usage est limité ou nul. Tout comme s'il était insupportable d'ouvrir ce dont on a besoin au moment précis où l'on en a besoin
> ...



Pour ce qui concerne Safari et l'ouverture des onglets, je suis pleinement d'accord avec toi.

Pour ce qui concerne "Spaces", je peux t'assurer que cela facilite grandement le travail d'avoir plusieurs bureaux sans avoir besoin de jouer avec les dimensions des fenêtres, pour accéder successivement à ce qui t'est nécessaire pour travailler. C'est finalement une application qui exploite complètement les possibilités du "multitâches", rien à voir avec le tri ou le classement. Rien de vital, je suis d'accord; mais 100% utile, oui, car dans mon cas précis, il arrive très souvent que Safari, Mail, Office, Photoshop, InDesign, Aperture soient ouverts en même temps pour concevoir un document utile à l'entreprise.

De ce point de vue, Mission Control remplit bien son rôle.


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

J'ai remarqué dans e tuto pour "reprise" ou il faut aller ds un dossier de la bibliothèque ...
j'ai voulu tester hors, je n'est pas acces directement a ma bibliothèque, je dis directement car je peux y allé mais en utilisant une app showAllFiles (permet de lire des fichiers cachés) quand j'étais sous SL j'y accedais ss cette app ...
Est ce du a Lion ?? y a t'il une solution ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> J'ai remarqué dans e tuto pour "reprise" ou il faut aller ds un dossier de la bibliothèque ...
> j'ai voulu tester hors, je n'est pas acces directement a ma bibliothèque, je dis directement car je peux y allé mais en utilisant une app showAllFiles (permet de lire des fichiers cachés) quand j'étais sous SL j'y accedais ss cette app ...
> Est ce du a Lion ?? y a t'il une solution ?



Finder, menu Aller tout en appuyant sur la touche alt.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne Safari et l'ouverture des onglets, je suis pleinement d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne "Spaces", je peux t'assurer que cela facilite grandement le travail d'avoir plusieurs bureaux sans avoir besoin de jouer avec les dimensions des fenêtres, pour accéder successivement à ce qui t'est nécessaire pour travailler. C'est finalement une application qui exploite complètement les possibilités du "multitâches", rien à voir avec le tri ou le classement. Rien de vital, je suis d'accord; mais 100% utile, oui, *car dans mon cas précis, il arrive très souvent que Safari, Mail, Office, Photoshop, InDesign, Aperture soient ouverts en même temps pour concevoir un document utile à l'entreprise.*
> 
> De ce point de vue, Mission Control remplit bien son rôle.



Sans aucun doute 
Mais je ne travaille pas ainsi 
Je commence toujours ma journée  par les tâches les plus courtes, et l'achève avec la plus longue, cette dernière se faisant soit avec iPhoto, soit avec PS, mais jamais les deux en même temps. Je n'ai donc nul besoin d'organiser savamment ce que j'ai à faire. Si je voulais travailler avec Mission Control, cela reviendrait à avoir un espace par programme utilisé. Ce n'est pas la façon dont j'envisage l'utilisation de Mission Control. La seule application ouverte en permanence est Safari, mais elle est en sommeil dans le Dock, et je ne la réveille qu'en cas de besoin. Quant à Mail, c'est la première dont je me sers le matin, et, sauf réponse d'une page à faire, ça ne prend que quelques minutes. Comme Mail est dans le Dock en tant qu'Application, si je reçois du courrier j'en suis informé chaque fois que la souris le découvre. Et, si j'attends du courrier, je lance et je place en sommeil dans le Dock.

Lorsque j'utilisai Spaces, à la longue, tout ce dont j'avais besoin pour que ce soit vraiment pratique s'est retrouvé dans la plupart des espaces créés. Autant de ne pas en avoir


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Finder, menu Aller tout en appuyant sur la touche alt.



Ok merci 

Un truc à retenir


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour des raisons qui semblent liées au hardware des machines, certains Mac anciens dont la carte Wi-Fi n'est pas munie de la toute dernière possibilité en fréquence, ne sont pas "compatibles"

C'est sans doute ce qui va me manquer le plus sur mon vieil iMac. Mais il y a heureusement d'autres moyens de faire aussi bien.

Ce n'est pas autant que ma vieille machine soit périmée

Toutefois, j'ai du mal à comprendre cette incompatibilité dans la mesure où les "boxes" des FAI ne supportent pas encore cette nouvelle avancée dans la vitesse de transmission Wi-FI. À moins que ça fonctionne "dans le voisinnage", directement d'Airport à Airport puisque Apple assimile Air Drop à une sorte de pear-to-pear par Wi-Fi.  

Quelqu'un connaît-il la réponse technique à ce problème ?


----------



## babar81ced (27 Juillet 2011)

Et en ce qui concerne le double tap pour réduire une fenêtre dans le doc ??? quelqu'un  trouvé l'option pour le remettre en place car ça me manque beaucoup 
merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> Et en ce qui concerne le double tap pour réduire une fenêtre dans le doc ??? quelqu'un  trouvé l'option pour le remettre en place car ça me manque beaucoup
> merci




Dans les préf du tracpad > Faire défiler et zoomer tout cocher


----------



## rvincent54 (27 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Essaye de supprimer Facetime rebooter vide ta corbeille et de retelecharger Facetime



Salut

J'ai aussi quelques soucis avec FaceTime et lorsque je veux le désinstaller et bien LION m'informe que c'est impossible car il en a besoin pour fonctionner :confuses:

Des idées...

merci


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (27 Juillet 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> J'ai aussi quelques soucis avec FaceTime et lorsque je veux le désinstaller et bien LION m'informe que c'est impossible car il en a besoin pour fonctionner :confuses:
> 
> Des idées...



Bah écoute, j'ai trouvé 2 ou 3 méthodes sur différents forums, et aucune n'a fonctionné pour moi....


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Bah écoute, j'ai trouvé 2 ou 3 méthodes sur différents forums, et aucune n'a fonctionné pour moi....



C'est normal Lion empêche de désinstaller les applications livrées avec le système pour éviter les problèmes !
Donc je pense que ça va être compliqué.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2011)

Ce matin, je suis allé à l'Apple Store du coin faire un peu joujou avec le lionceau.

Finalement, le truc le plus excitant que j'ai vu est les applications en plein écran, en particulier Mail et (surtout) Safari.

De là à dire que ça justifie la sortie d'un nouveau félin, ça serait exagéré.

Pour le reste, Mission Control ne me change pas fondamentalement d'Exposé. Launchpad, au delà de son côté "iOS Like", peut remplacer le dossier que je me suis créé avec les alias d'applications et qui me sert de lanceur pour ces applications.

J'aime le coup d'oeil sur les liens de page web dans les mails.

J'aime moins le défilement à deux doigts qui a disparu pour la navigation dans les fenêtres du Finder.

Et les nouveaux Mac vendus avec Lion mais sans iWeb et iDVD (et sans possibilité a priori de les télécharger), je préfère ne rien dire.

A part ça, je trouve qu'avec le lionceau le Magic Trackpad sort enfin de son côté gadget inutile (ce qu'il était pour moi jusqu'à présent). Mais je l'utiliserais volontiers en complément de la souris, certainement pas à la place de la souris.


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> C'est normal Lion empêche de désinstaller les applications livrées avec le système pour éviter les problèmes !
> Donc je pense que ça va être compliqué.



Moi qu'il ai acheté  je suis pas a 1 pret mais bon ...
j'aurais pu avoir une reduc sur lion lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




francois_6200 a dit:


> je me suis mal exprimais, J'ai iLife 09
> 
> 
> *Au BOOT quand on appuis sur ALT, maintenant il y a en plus HD recovry et on peu reinstaller MAC OS X, est ce que ca fait une clean install ? et donc je n'ai plus besoin du DVD que j'ai fais ?
> Merci*



petit up


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Moi qu'il ai acheté  je suis pas a 1&#8364; pret mais bon ...
> j'aurais pu avoir une reduc sur lion lol
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------
> ...



Je ne sais pas si ça fait une clean install (et je ne pense pas) mais il semble qu'il retélécharge ce qui est présent sur le Mac Appstore (le fichier de 4Go) pour ensuite commence l'installation donc je serais toi je garderais mon DVD !


----------



## keys13 (27 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un à réussi à installer Soundflower sur Lion ?


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

keys13 a dit:


> Quelqu'un à réussi à installer Soundflower sur Lion ?



Ouais ça fonctionne bien chez moi !!
Tu le glisses dans le dossier Application puis tu double cliques dessus et il apparait dans la barre en haut (il écrit qu'il n'est pas installé c'est normal).
Tu redémarres et il me semble qu'ensuite c'est bon !!


----------



## Ugooo (27 Juillet 2011)

Petite question pratique: d'apres ce que j'ai compris la navigation dans safari (et chrome depuis la maj) se fait a 2 doigts. Mais qu'en est il des pages web plus larges que l'écran(page mal optimisée ou zoomee par ex)? Sous SL je fais 2 doigts vers la droite pour faire glisser la page vers la droite (même système que de bas en haut). Comment ça se passe sous lion?


----------



## devin plompier (27 Juillet 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Petite question pratique: d'apres ce que j'ai compris la navigation dans safari (et chrome depuis la maj) se fait a 2 doigts. Mais qu'en est il des pages web plus larges que l'écran(page mal optimisée ou zoomee par ex)? Sous SL je fais 2 doigts vers la droite pour faire glisser la page vers la droite (même système que de bas en haut). Comment ça se passe sous lion?



Eh bien il me semble que tu puisse faire défiler la page vers le côté tant que c'est possible, et quand tu arrive à toc, si tu continues, tu changes de page.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (27 Juillet 2011)

Ouais, je confirme, tu peux toujours utiliser la navigation à deux doigts pour te déplacer verticalement ET horizontalement sur une page, et quand tu arrives aux limites de la page ça te permet de faire un retour en arrière. Par contre ce sera évidemment moins pratique qu'avec une page bien agencée :-/

Mais bon, pour le retour en arrière, il faut y aller de bon coeur, un simple geste ne suffit pas, et heureusement 

Vois sur le screen ci-dessous :


----------



## Jahja (27 Juillet 2011)

Moi pour ma part ce que je n'aime pas c'est la configuration de la barre latérale... les nomenclatures "Favoris" "Appareils" (pour tout ce qui se connecte en USB ça ne me dérange pas, mais pour le Disque dur interne? je trouve ça de mauvais goût). Bref je trouve ça mal pensé et mal abouti il aurait pu appeler ça "Mon Mac ou Ordinateur ou Session" et "Supports".

Un autre truc bizarre, (je ne sais pas si c'est comme ça chez vous aussi), si vous cochez "Ordinateur" chez moi il n'y a que l'icône dans la barre latérale... il n'y a pas de nom, puis j'ai surtout horreur de ne pas avoir le disque dur tout en haut de la liste... quand on coche ça s'arrange dans l'ordre que la machine veut c'est à dire "Appareil" tout en bas, et l'onglet "Favoris" pour moi ça devrait se tenir au navigateur internet, j'ai toujours trouvé ce mots "hors contexte" et "ringard" quand il était utilisé pour les téléphones mobiles, ou en guise de menus...

Pour le reste, tout ce qui se voit/est visible est superflu et presque inutile, le seul point visible qui m'a bien séduit c'est le mission control ou "refonte de spaces"... d'ailleurs j'ai tout paramétré pour avoir le même look que Snow léopard, avec Dasboard en superposé (pour avoir son efect d'eau que j'adore :rose, le scroll "mongole" m'a vite agacé donc >> poubelle lol oui j'ai une souris et alors? et j'ai viré le lunch pad (dont, au passage, je déteste l'icône) on a déjà un truc génial nommé Dock alors un plus gros à la sauce façon iPhone, je trouve ça inutile... pour ce qui est invisible, je dirait que c'est génial car j'ai moi aussi une bonne impression de fluidité! J'envisage d'ajouter de la RAM ça devrait être la crème de la crème 

Je suis puriste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Si chacun d'entre nous aurait pu créer ce soft, je me pose la question sur le nombre de critiques que ce soft aurait reçu


----------



## Max2911 (27 Juillet 2011)

L'application ne s'ouvre pas car Power PC ne plus prise en charge... que c'est qu'on fait???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

Mieux tard que jamais....
Bonjour d'abord...
Maintenant pouvez lire mon message


----------



## francois_6200 (27 Juillet 2011)

Ayé passé en 4 Go de ram  ca va mieux


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

Max2911 a dit:


> L'application ne s'ouvre pas car Power PC ne plus prise en charge... que c'est qu'on fait???
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu fais pas Rosetta n'est plus pris en charge dans Lion !


----------



## Backckus (27 Juillet 2011)

je trouve globalement le nouvel OS réussi, même s'il rame un peu sur mon macbook.
Par contre, vu que c'est mon premier message et qu'il m'en faut 4 autres pour ouvrir un sujet, je me permet de poser la question suivante:
Ou est passé le dossier "Mail", et donc le dossiers "signatures" qui était précédemment bien rangés dans "nom d'utilisateur" --> "bibliothèque"? (impossible de trouver via spotlight)
Merci

http://www.courtea.com


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2011)

Backckus a dit:


> je trouve globalement le nouvel OS réussi, même s'il rame un peu sur mon macbook.
> Par contre, vu que c'est mon premier message et qu'il m'en faut 4 autres pour ouvrir un sujet, je me permet de poser la question suivante:
> Ou est passé le dossier "Mail", et donc le dossiers "signatures" qui était précédemment bien rangés dans "nom d'utilisateur" --> "bibliothèque"? (impossible de trouver via spotlight)
> Merci
> ...



Pour le dossier Bibliothèque : Finder, menu Aller avec la touche alt.


----------



## herszk (27 Juillet 2011)

Backckus a dit:


> je trouve globalement le nouvel OS réussi, même s'il rame un peu sur mon macbook.
> Par contre, vu que c'est mon premier message et qu'il m'en faut 4 autres pour ouvrir un sujet, je me permet de poser la question suivante:
> Ou est passé le dossier "Mail", et donc le dossiers "signatures" qui était précédemment bien rangés dans "nom d'utilisateur" --> "bibliothèque"? (impossible de trouver via spotlight)
> Merci
> ...



Bonjour.
Question souvent posée, le dossier bibliothèque est maintenant caché, pour y accéder, jette un oeil dans l'actu mac, tu trouveras la réponse avec les possibilités de l'afficher en permanence via un alias.


----------



## MACINDO (27 Juillet 2011)

moi mes macs sont plus lente au démarrage


----------



## letpa (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
Avec Lion Safari 5.1 les scripts java ne marchaient plus.
Il faut activer le module d'applet dans utilitaires>préférences java.

C'est toujours bon à savoir.


----------



## herszk (27 Juillet 2011)

MACINDO a dit:


> moi mes macs sont plus lente au démarrage



Je n'ai pas remarqué de différence notable, as-tu chronométré avant et après ou bien est-ce au feeling ?
Ceci dit, maintenant que Lion redémarre toutes les apps  qui tournaient au moment de l'arrêt, il me semble que le surplus d'apps doit se payer en temps de démarrage par rapport à SL.


----------



## babar81ced (27 Juillet 2011)

Citation:
Envoyé par babar81ced 
Et en ce qui concerne le double tap pour réduire une fenêtre dans le doc ??? quelqu'un trouvé l'option pour le remettre en place car ça me manque beaucoup 
merci



xondousan a dit:


> Dans les préf du tracpad > Faire défiler et zoomer tout cocher



non non je ne parle pas de ça mais de cliquer 2 fois sur la fenêtre pour qu elle se réduise dans le dock !!!


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par babar81ced
> Et en ce qui concerne le double tap pour réduire une fenêtre dans le doc ??? quelqu'un trouvé l'option pour le remettre en place car ça me manque beaucoup
> merci
> ...



Oui c'est dans préférences systèmes dans général en plein milieu !!!!


----------



## tpoi (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi pas de problème, sauf Safari 5.1 qui charge mais *n'affiche pas* les PDF (après avoir désinstallé le plugin adobe. Quelqu'un a le même problème?


----------



## Jean-marie B (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Après 43 pages de cette discussion,
Je pense qu'il serait temps de faire un petit résumé de quel sont vraiment les petits bugs.
jm


----------



## babar81ced (27 Juillet 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> Oui c'est dans préférences systèmes dans général en plein milieu !!!!



Quel boulet ... je ne cherchais pas la du tout mais alors pas du tout !!! 

Merci mec !


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après 43 pages de cette discussion,
> Je pense qu'il serait temps de faire un petit résumé de quel sont vraiment les petits bugs.
> jm



43 pages de bugs, ou 43 pages de grognements habituels 
Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu lire lors du passage de Leopard à Snow Léopard, alors que les changements visibles étaient seulement invisibles  

Alors que là, tout est visible, le moindre changement d'habitude est considéré comme un bug. À chacun de ces changements trouvés qui va jeter le coup indispensable dans les préférences système et locales pour voir s'il n'y a pas une case à cocher ?

Que Mail ou iCal ne plaisent pas dans leur nouvelle mouture, soit, mais dire qu'il s'agit de bug  (oui, je sais, j'exagère, mais c'est pour forcer le trait).


----------



## bkzerosept (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens tout juste d'installer le Lion.
Le Launchpad ainsi que le Mission Control (ça ressemble tout de même à "Exposition" non ?) excellent !
La navigation à deux doigts pareil j'ai désactivé le "naturel" je trouvais ça assez bizarre sur un trackpad de naviguer comme sur un iPhone.
Mais je rencontre tout de même un soucis que j'arrive pas à résoudre moi-même... je sais que sur Leopard on pouvait sur Firefox ou même sur Safari je crois... on pouvait aller tout en haut de la page ou bien tout en bas de la page avec un balayage vers le haut ou vers le bas à 3 doigts. Ce n'est pas grand chose mais c'est tout de même embêtant...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jean-marie B (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Illuro,
Je n'ai rien insinué de tel !

Tout d'abord, pour la comparaison entre léopard et snow léopard, je ne peu pas répondre.
J'ai débuté avec Snow Léopard.

Pour Lion : j'ai eu en tout et pour tout un problème de NAS.

Pour les gens qui disent que Lion est plus réactif que SL, désolé mais je ne constate pas cela.
Je dirais que c'est un petit peu plus lent.

Pour la face visible de Lion, aucun intérêt pour moi. (Launchpad et compagnie, je trouve que ce sont des gadgets).

Pour la face cachée, c'est l'avenir qui nous le diras.

Et devoir fermé les fenêtres de Safari et autres applications pour ne pas quelles apparaissent au prochain lancement "et bien c'est du travail supplémentaire pour rien"

Et pour une utilisation normale, ainsi que professionnel, je pense que SL est recommandé pour les mois à venir.

jm


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après 43 pages de cette discussion,
> Je pense qu'il serait temps de faire un petit résumé de quel sont vraiment les petits bugs.
> jm



J'veux pas me la péter, mais chez moi... aucun bug !!! :rateau:


----------



## jerdopler (27 Juillet 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'veux pas me la péter, mais chez moi... aucun bug !!! :rateau:



Moi non plus ma foi à part Mission Control et les fenêtres qui se chevauchent mais j'ai réglé le problème en diminuant un tout petit peu les fenêtres de leur taille maximale.

Pour le reste


----------



## NQuoi (27 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Nan mais franchement, vous tirez pas un peu rapidement à boulets rouges sur un OS sorti depuis 3 jours ?? Vous connaissez ne serait-ce QU'UNE VERSION de Windows sortie stable vous ? Oh, on parle de Mac OS là, pas de Windows 98 PREMIERE édition !
> 
> Et combien, parmi ceux qui crachent sur Lion ont connu plus de deux nouveaux OS ? Combien ont VRAIMENT le moyen de comparer les sorties d'OS depuis les versions antédiluviennes ????
> 
> ...



Le seul système stable windaube, c'est XP, il est juste sorti il y a 11 ans je crois...

J'utilise Mac OS depuis 7.5, il y a eu du mauvais ou pas terrible (OS 8 si j'ai bonne mémoire), du très bon (OS 9, Tiger, SL), même le premier OS X m'avait assez convaincu, bien que j'ai dut repasser à 9 à un moment (mais plus pour des logiciels que pour l'OS en lui même).

Lion ouvre sur une réelle nouvelle approche, Versions, Reprise, les gestes, ne représentent que le début... Et encore une fois, certes, avec quelques améliorations à apporter (il faut bien occuper les développeurs entre deux OS majeur), je trouve ce système plutôt très bien, dans la lignée des "grands OS" précédents, avec des perspectives très intéressantes.

Si on y regarde de plus prêt, Lion est à X, ce que X était à 9, une modification profonde de l'interface humain / machine... et cette évolution ne se fera pas sans couacs, sans mises au point, allers et retours.

Après, charge à Apple d'être à la fois à l'écoute des utilisateurs (faut pas les violer quand même), mais aussi de continuer d'avancer.

Quelque soit ces défaut, et si un moment on a put penser que W7 pouvait matcher SL, maintenant, la question est réglée.


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (27 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Une fois les indexations terminées (spotlight, BAL Mail, Sauvegarde), je suis aux alentours de 68°C et des ventilateurs à 2000rpm.
> MacBook Pro 15 Processeur 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
> 
> Lion, de ce point de vue, et c'est finalement troublant ne fait ni mieux, ni franchement moins bien que Snow Leopard, hormis une occupation mémoire 30 à 40% supérieure (de ce côté Apple n'a rien optimisé, bien au contraire, car ils ont ajouté des effets visuels bien superflus qui donnent une illusion de rapidité absolument factice.
> ...



La rapidité de chargement des applications sous Lion n'est pas du tout factice sur mon MacBook Pro 3.1 de fin 2007. Mes applications se chargent en un clin d'il, même en ayant 18 applications en service, c'est vraiment génial. De 20 sauts d'icône dans le dock, on est passé à un seul saut, deux dans le pire des cas.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2011)

À propose de la chauffe et de l'occupation CPU : je me disais depuis hier soir que la température montait un peu plus haut et que la CPU était un peu plus occupée.
Le vilain : SystemUIServer. N'ayant pas redémarré depuis jeudi dernier ni même fermé ma session (ou une seule fois), ce n'est pas forcément étonnant.

Bref : je viens de le zigouiller et c'est redevenu normal. Un pis-aller mais qui évite de me délogger/relogger.

C'est facile :
	
	



```
killall SystemUIServer
```
À passer dans le Terminal ou, pour ceux à qui ça ne plaît pas ou fait un peu peur, on peut passer la commande avec Onyx.


----------



## bishop_79 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Je viens, comme beaucoup de monde, d'installer lion en clean install. A priori, tout à l'air de fonctionner correctement. 

Lors de l'installation je n'ai pas pu choisir la langue dans laquelle je voulais installer l'os (anglais) ni personnaliser l'installation comme pour snow leopard, à savoir supprimer certaines langues, les pilotes d'impression....

Avez vous eu le même problème ou est ce moi qui est raté quelque chose?

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## hades (28 Juillet 2011)

Hello !

Premières impressions sur Lions : no bugs, no problèmes !
Comme je suis un peu parano, j'ai gardé une partition SL mais à part pour jouer à Diablo 2, je ne l'utilise plus.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (28 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben pour ma part, j'ai "viré" Safari, je voulais pourtant m'y tenir, ne serait-ce que pour les gestes de navigation, mais entre la gourmandise en RAM, et l'interface triste à mourir, j'ai préféré repasser sur Chrome, qui, en plus d'être rapide et joli, ne bouffe pas 1Go de RAM quand il a plus de 3 onglets ouverts ^^


----------



## TomS74 (28 Juillet 2011)

Après une installation par dessus SL j'avais quelques problèmes.
-Mes préférences système n'étaient pas sauvegardés. Dès que je quittais le panneau des préférences, tout était remis à 0 (notamment la souris, le trackpad et les comptes d'utilisateurs).
-Safari était capricieux
-Certaines appli pourtant censées être compatibles en faisaient des leurs.
-Mes disques externes n'étaient pas montés.
-Impossible de créer une clé bootable avec l'utilitaire de disques
-Impossible de réparer les permissions.
-Démarrage plus lent (40 secondes environ)

Je pense qu'il existe encore trop d'incompatibilités entre SL et Lion pour faire une install classique. Flash player n'est pas encore au point par exemple.

Après une clean install et une réinstallation complète de mes appli, tout va pour le mieux. Mes problèmes et bugs rencontrés après la première install se sont envolés et mon iMac démarre en 25 secondes (40 auparavant).
J'ai remarqué également que le système était légèrement différent entre une clean install et une install par dessus SL (certaines préférences, utilisation de plug in issus de SL, affichage de la maison dans le Finder par défaut...). J'entends par là, que si on installe Lion comme Apple le préconise, on se retrouve avec un hybride de 10.6 et 10.7. 

Je conseille à tout le monde de créer une clé USB bootable et de partir sur un système propre.


----------



## bugman23 (28 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

J'ai un vieux bug au niveau du wifi sur lion....connecté a mon réseau wifi favorie de la maison parfois je suis obligé de désactivé airport et le réactiver afin qu'il se connecte correctement sinon j'ai beau lancer une page web cela ne fonctionne pas....cela ce passe en sortie de veille donc à mon avis il y a un bug à ce niveau...


----------



## herszk (28 Juillet 2011)

TomS74 a dit:


> Après une installation par dessus SL j'avais quelques problèmes.
> -Mes préférences système n'étaient pas sauvegardés. Dès que je quittais le panneau des préférences, tout était remis à 0 (notamment la souris, le trackpad et les comptes d'utilisateurs).
> -Safari était capricieux
> -Certaines appli pourtant censées être compatibles en faisaient des leurs.
> ...


Bonjour.
Bizarre, j'ai installé Lion en mode upgrade et je n'ai eu aucun des problèmes que tu as rencontré, bien au contraire, tous mes réglages ont été conservés dans les préférences système, par exemple, je n'ai pas eu le problème du double tap disparu pour déplacer une fenêtre. Il fallait avoir la patience d'attendre que les index soient réorganisés (progression visible dans spotlight) pour que les tâches réagissent normalement.
J'ai installé la nouvelle version beta d'onyx, je l'ai lancée et tout va bien, je n'ai pas noté de différence dans la durée du démarrage.
Le clone de mon DD en SL ne m'aura pas servi (et tant mieux).


----------



## pchance (28 Juillet 2011)

bonjour
depuis lion, mon convertisseur de devise currency-converter ne fonctionne plus même aprés nouveau téléchargement
quelqu'un à t'il une solution ou un convertisseur gratuit pour dashboard
merci


----------



## Nicolarts (28 Juillet 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Bizarre, j'ai installé Lion en mode upgrade et je n'ai eu aucun des problèmes que tu as rencontré, bien au contraire, tous mes réglages ont été conservés dans les préférences système, par exemple, je n'ai pas eu le problème du double tap disparu pour déplacer une fenêtre. Il fallait avoir la patience d'attendre que les index soient réorganisés (progression visible dans spotlight) pour que les tâches réagissent normalement.
> J'ai installé la nouvelle version beta d'onyx, je l'ai lancée et tout va bien, je n'ai pas noté de différence dans la durée du démarrage.
> Le clone de mon DD en SL ne m'aura pas servi (et tant mieux).



Moi non plus, j'ai fait le mise à jour et aucun de problème. Tout était exactement comme avant et les disques durs externes sont fonctionné (sauf le disque réseau ne fonctionnait pas)...


----------



## herszk (28 Juillet 2011)

pchance a dit:


> bonjour
> depuis lion, mon convertisseur de devise currency-converter ne fonctionne plus même aprés nouveau téléchargement
> quelqu'un à t'il une solution ou un convertisseur gratuit pour dashboard
> merci



Mon convertisseur de devises continue à fonctionner parfaitement sous dashboard, il s'agit de celui de yahoo!finance.


----------



## Tongas (28 Juillet 2011)

salut les lionceaux

j'ai moi aussi installé la belle bête cette semaine, et depuis mon MB alu unibody late 2008 ne peux plus lire les DVD. à part ça j'en suis plutôt satisfait...
mais:
d'abord, Apple a viré FrontRow, que j'utilisais pour lire les DVD, pas compris pourquoi ??? mais j'ai lu qu'on pouvait le réinstaller... pas encore éssayé
j'ai alors éssayé avec Lecteur DVD of course, mais ça ne marche pas : bloqué sur les premiers écrans, pas d'accès au menu du disque, et surtout pas de son.
j'essaie alors avec VLC, qui s'en sort beaucoup mieux que le sw natif Apple, mais tjs pas de son ! 
qq'un a une idée de la nature du pb? (je précise que je n'ai aucun problème de son pour toutes les autres applis (iTunes, Skype, Safari, vidéo QT, ...)
merci
Gaston


----------



## mog (28 Juillet 2011)

bugman23 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un vieux bug au niveau du wifi sur lion....connecté a mon réseau wifi favorie de la maison parfois je suis obligé de désactivé airport et le réactiver afin qu'il se connecte correctement sinon j'ai beau lancer une page web cela ne fonctionne pas....cela ce passe en sortie de veille donc à mon avis il y a un bug à ce niveau...



Oui exactement, il me semble avoir le même problème. Le signal wifi est au maximum dans la barre des menus. Mais soudain, impossible de se connecter à aucun site, que ce soit avec Safari ou un autre navigateur. La jauge de chargement reste bloquée après quelques centimètres. Obligé de quitter la session est de se reconnecter.

Sinon, ce Lion est vraiment excellent pour ma part. Une grande cuvée. Mission Control et Launch Pad sont davantage des détails cosmétiques que des vrais révolutions. Mais il y a une pléthore de petites améliorations au niveau "look and feel", comme les animations pour les pages "précédentes" et "suivantes" dans Safari, ou le rebond lors du défilement des pages.


----------



## MacNamara&Troy (28 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve que le Launchpad n'est pas tout a fait mature: un clic long sur une icône la fait trembler mais cela n'a pas vraiment d'utilité car même sans faire cela, il est possible de changer une application de page


----------



## Gwenangels (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je note un gros problème depuis le passage à lion (c'est arrivé 3 fois sur SL en 1 an et à peu près 5 en deux jour de Lion). En effet lorsque l'ordinateur et " appelé " par facetime, l'écran devient noir et s'il y a une vidéo en lecture elle bug et on entend que ça fait comme un disque rayé. Le clavier reste allumé, la lumière verte de l'isight aussi, la batterie idem... Ca me l'a fait aussi à plusieurs reprises assez aléatoirement, du genre ouvrir un dossier sur le bureau, changer d'onglet sous firefox, etc... Je suis le seul ? une solution ?

Voici le rapport d'erreur Apple.



> Interval Since Last Panic Report:  11275 sec
> Panics Since Last Report:          4
> Anonymous UUID:                    B9D3E577-BAE8-4876-9797-E200A30B7599
> 
> ...


----------



## azrael_jon (28 Juillet 2011)

MacNamara&Troy a dit:


> Je trouve que le Launchpad n'est pas tout a fait mature: un clic long sur une icône la fait trembler mais cela n'a pas vraiment d'utilité car même sans faire cela, il est possible de changer une application de page



l'appui long, en revanche, te permet de supprimer les apps qui viennent du MAS. 


Sinon, pour ma part, j'ai effectué une clean install sur un nouveau DD (500Go). 

J'ai un macbook alu de  avril 2009, en entrée de gamme (2GHz core2duo 2Go de RAM et 160Go). La config commençait à être quelque peu obsolète pour mon utilisation :rateau:.
Ayant prévu l'arrivée de Lion, j'avais commandé un nouveau DD (500Go), une clé de 8Go, 4Go de RAM ainsi qu'un boitier pour mettre le DD d'origine .

le dl de Lion s'est effectué rapidement, j'ai crée ma clé d'installation.

J'ai retiré le DD d'origine et j'ai installé le nouveau directement. J'ai mis ma clé. Démarrer mon mac. Ouverture de l'utilitaire de disque format et installe, 40min, d'une facilité juste hallucinante.

J'ai récupéré mes données, formaté l'ancien DD pour l'utiliser avec TM pour les photos et les docs. 

Je n'avais pas installé la RAM, pas de tournevis adapté :/!

Pas de bug, en même temps, j'ai vérifié la compatibilité de mes appli avant l'install. En revanche, le manque de RAM s'est fait ressentir. 

J'ai pu installé ma RAM hier, la différence est flagrante.

Donc maintenant en un mot, parfait. Juste de nouvelles habitudes à prendre. Mais un vrai régal.


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (28 Juillet 2011)

bugman23 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un vieux bug au niveau du wifi sur lion....connecté a mon réseau wifi favorie de la maison parfois je suis obligé de désactivé airport et le réactiver afin qu'il se connecte correctement sinon j'ai beau lancer une page web cela ne fonctionne pas....cela ce passe en sortie de veille donc à mon avis il y a un bug à ce niveau...



Ce bug là, je traine depuis Snow Leopard, une vraie galère.


----------



## M86100 (28 Juillet 2011)

Petite astuce sur safari avec trois doigts sur une image vous pouvez la deplacer sur vos documents ou sur votre bureau.


----------



## Tongas (28 Juillet 2011)

Tongas a dit:


> salut les lionceaux
> 
> j'ai moi aussi installé la belle bête cette semaine, et depuis mon MB alu unibody late 2008 ne peux plus lire les DVD. à part ça j'en suis plutôt satisfait...
> mais:
> ...



up
quelqu'un peut-il tenter une lecteur de DVD sur un MB unibody alu ?
merci


----------



## winnyseb (28 Juillet 2011)

clean install fait depuis 1 semaine.
j'en ai profité pour mettre à jour mon macbook pro 15 unibody (late 2008) avec un SSD et enlèvement du disque optique (remplacement par un DD de 750 Go)
le résultat est impressionnant en terme de rapidité (vs Lion installé sur mon ancien DD). 
Pas de bug majeur, au contraire, je suis assez conquis par mission control et les nouveaux gestes très pratiques ainsi que le plein écran.
Launchpad peu utile à mon avis (spotlight et dock bien plus pratique pour lancer une appui, mais c'est une question d'habitude, je suppose)

je peux lire les DVD sur mon lecteur externe avec VLC sans pb et cela fonctionnait aussi avant que je vire le lecteur optique.


----------



## Alexis176 (28 Juillet 2011)

Installé aujourd'hui, sans problème particulier et avec des temps estimés très respectés. 
Les nouvelles gestuelles avec un TrackPad sont vraiment bien pensés, par contre pour l'instant je ne me fais pas du tout à Mission Control.
Au niveau des bugs repérés, j'ai deux icones Safari qui s'affiche en LaunchPad. Et les deux fonctionnent et ouvrent le même logiciel.


----------



## Ldsous (28 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir, 

je suis nouveau sur le forum et je sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne. 

je n'ai aucun problème avec Lion mais j'ai fait une gaffe car j'ai supprimé mon bureau, je l'ai restauré grâce à time machine mais je n'arrive pas à l'afficher... J'ai quelque chose comme Desktop que je peux pas ouvrir ! 

quelqu'un pourrait me donner des pistes pour rétablir mon bureau ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## flamoureux (28 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors après une petite semaine d'utilisation, voilà mon bilan.

J'ai installé Lion sur 5 machines :
2 Mac Mini de 2010(ceux du boulot)
1 MBP mid 2009
1 MBA late 2010
1 iMac late 2009

Le constat est le même sur toutes ces machines

Cet OS peut dérouter au début mais après un temps d'adaptation quel bonheur !
Mission control, une fois maitrisé me fait gagné un temps fou ! Les apps en plein écran et la façon dont un peut switcher de l'une à l'autre : un vrai régal.

Je me sers même régulièrement de Launchpad que je croyais au début inutile. J'ai mis les apps que j'utilise bop dans le Dock, supprimé le celui ci le dossier "Application" et j'appelle grâce à la gesture multitouch ceux que j'utilise moins souvent.

Question compatibilité, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème (attention je ne nie pas qu'il en existe, mais au début de SL le problème était le même après tout).

Pas de plantage, ou de bugs malgré l'installation faite par dessus SL.

Bref vous l'aurez compris, je suis ravi.


----------



## MacNamara&Troy (28 Juillet 2011)

Super ! Je me demandais bien à quoi cela pouvait servir..


----------



## big41 (29 Juillet 2011)

Tongas a dit:


> up
> quelqu'un peut-il tenter une lecteur de DVD sur un MB unibody alu ?
> merci



Je ne peux pas lire de DVD non plus sur mon MBP unibody late 2008 
Par contre j'ai un peu de son au début mais pas d'image et je ne peux pas lancer le film


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (29 Juillet 2011)

Tiens, petite découverte au hasard d'un fichier texte, un clic long sur le titre du document (dans la barre du haut) affiche à présent un menu (c'était peut être même le cas sous SL, mais je n'avais jamais trop fais gaffe) permettant d'accéder à Versions !

Cf. la copie écran là :


----------



## azrael_jon (29 Juillet 2011)

Ldsous a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> je suis nouveau sur le forum et je sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne.
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas, qu'est ce que tu veux dire par j'ai supprimé mon bureau? 

Sois un peu plus précis, s'il te plait.


----------



## sativenarey (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi, il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à cerner ; depuis que je suis passé sous Lion, j'ai l'impression que tous les extensions  de blocage de publicités flash (entre autres pour FB) ne fonctionnent plus aussi bien qu'avant.

En effet, sur de nombreux sites, les publicités et autres bannières inutiles ré-apparaissent.En parralèle j'ai effectuer les mêmes opération sous firefox avant de vous écrire, le blocage est ok.

Merci.


----------



## triceratops (29 Juillet 2011)

Voilà ce qui s'ouvre à chaque fois que j'ouvre une appli chargée d'internet...

"...est une application provenant d'un téléchargement depuis internet. Voulez vous vraiment l'ouvrir?"

Et même sur les pièces jointes d'un mail en format PDF par exemple...
Quelqu'un a eu ce souci? Ca se géré quelque part dans les préfs et j'ai pas trouvé? C'est un Bug?

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Juillet 2011)

pchance a dit:


> bonjour
> depuis lion, mon convertisseur de devise currency-converter ne fonctionne plus même aprés nouveau téléchargement
> quelqu'un à t'il une solution ou un convertisseur gratuit pour dashboard
> merci


 
Le convertisseur de devise préinstallé dans le dashboard ?


----------



## Gwenangels (29 Juillet 2011)

Je suis le seul dont le MBpro s'éteint inopinément ?


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Non tu n'es pas le seul.

3 kernel panic en 2 jours.

Avec SL pas un KP en 5 mois


----------



## Gwenangels (29 Juillet 2011)

Ah, donc je suis pas seul. Ce devient super embêtant... J'en suis à 7 ou 8 en 3 jours. Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas encore de solution...


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Voilà ce qui s'ouvre à chaque fois que j'ouvre une appli chargée d'internet...
> 
> "...est une application provenant d'un téléchargement depuis internet. Voulez vous vraiment l'ouvrir?"
> 
> ...




Salut,

Sous SL et avec une app telecharger du net j'avais la même chose ...


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sous SL et avec une app telecharger du net j'avais la même chose ...



En effet c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## triceratops (29 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sous SL et avec une app telecharger du net j'avais la même chose ...




Ben ça me l'a jamais fait sous SL...:mouais:
Une solution pour éviter ça??


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Ben ça me l'a jamais fait sous SL...:mouais:
> Une solution pour éviter ça??



Ca te le fait à chaque fois que tu ouvres l'app ou juste la première fois ?


----------



## earchide (29 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> J'hésite vraiment à me prendre cette nouvelle mouture de l'OS pour mon vieil Imac.
> Voici la configuration :
> Imac 24", 2,4ghz C2D, 4go Ram DDR2 667mhz, HD2600 pro et Momentus XT 500go.
> 
> ...



n'hésite pas une seconde. sur mon iMac 2,4 Ghz C2D, 4 Mo de RAM, il y a du gain de vitesse partout (itunes, mail, Chrome), de plus, les nouvelle option de lectures plein écran sont vraiment cool. Chrome s'y est déjà mis !! (avant Firefox et Office prévu pour dans plusieurs mois)...
Tu as l'impression de surfer sur un iPad !!. L'inversion du sans du scroll de la souris : je m'y suis fait en 2 jours, c'est en fait plus intuitif si on a déjà eu un iPad ou un iPhone entre les mains. c'est le fonctionnement d'avant qui est moins intuitif maintenant !! mais on peut toujours revenir en arrière dans les prefs.  An tous les cas, un vrai plus le Lion !


----------



## bishop_79 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Comment passez lion en anglais? Je n'ai pas vu la possibilité de choisir la langue ni la personnalisation pendant l'installation de lion. 

Est ce que j'ai loupé une étape?

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2011)

bishop_79 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Comment passez lion en anglais? Je n'ai pas vu la possibilité de choisir la langue ni la personnalisation pendant l'installation de lion.
> 
> ...



Préférences Système => Langue et texte


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2011)

Quand je suis passé à Lion, j'avais très exactement trois (petits) problèmes, liés à des manipulations dans la soute.

Une semaine plus tard, les trois problèmes sont réglés [nouvelle version de Privoxy compilée et installée, nouvelle version de CUPS-PDF compilée et installée et re-création d'une imprimante virtuelle effectuée, service IMAP (_uw-imapd_) enfin fonctionnel : encore une modification de la gestion des PAM] et aucun n'est apparu.

J'ai testé un arrêt/relance de la machine sans aucun souci. J'utilise même Mission Control sans trop de bizarrerie (il semblerait que ça marche pas si mal, finalement ; je suis un peu étonné :rateau: )

Deux bémols :


une réindexation de Spotlight suspecte (une en une semaine : raison inconnue)
le paramétrage de Time Machine toujours aussi basique alors que le produit a gagné en complexité ; un peu agaçant le coup des GB fantômes...


Autre bémol collatéral : Lion Server. Heureusement qu'il n'est pas cher ! Il manque un niveau plus poussé de paramétrage [et pour _vraiment_ le désinstaller, bonjour !!]. Pour l'instant je le laisse sommeiller et en suis revenu donc à mon _uw-imapd_ et à Lighttp/PHP.


----------



## bossar28pi (29 Juillet 2011)

Premières impressions :
- Une perte de fluidité par rapport à SL
- Mais le gros point noir de Lion est selon moi l'autonomie de la batterie, auparavant de 8/9h sous Snow Leopard je suis passé à 4h d'autonomie avec ce Lion, et ce malgré que je possède un MacBook Pro qui qui n'a même pas un mois. J'ai eu beau appeler l'assistance qui m'a fait faire plusieurs manipulations dont celle-ci http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR rien n'y fait et mon autonomie reste misérable, je pense donc les recontacter des demain et un retour sous Mac OS Snow Leopard proche


----------



## triceratops (29 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ca te le fait à chaque fois que tu ouvres l'app ou juste la première fois ?



A chaque fois! Par exemple j'ai appcleaner je viens de le mettre à jour et maintenant à chaque fois que je l'ouvre il me demande ce message de sécurité 

Si il me fait ça à chaque fois que j'ouvre une appli j'ai pas fini!


----------



## empereur3000 (29 Juillet 2011)

Si j'ai bien compris Lion bug plus sur les anciens MB que les nouveaux??


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

empereur3000 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris Lion bug plus sur les anciens MB que les nouveaux??



Non, enfin pas pour moi


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Bon ben, voilà un nouvel iMac 27 " I7 acheté, hier à l'Apple Store du Carrousel.
Il n'était pas fourni avec Lion pré-installé. Le téléchargement a été fait au store avec quelques difficultés, mais bien terminé.
Arrivé chez moi, toujours sous SL, j'ai récupéré toutes mes données, applications et règlages de l'ancien iMac avec l'utilitaire de migration. J'ai même pu réutiliser Time Machine sans repartir à zéro puisque j'ai conservé le mêmes users et mots de passe.

Vérification des sauvegardes Time Machine par sondages. Tout O.K. sauf le clavier qui n'est compatible qu'avec Lion et pas SL. C'est un échange fait par l'Apple Store car je voulais un clavier avec pavé numérique. Rien de très méchant, mais les touches de fonction ne sont pas opérationnelles et certaines touches sont inversées.

Je décide donc de passer à Lion dans la foulée. L'installation dure 33 minutes exactement.

Une seule application ne fonctionne plus : Eye One Match. XRite promet le nouveau logiciel compatible Intel en Septembre.

Pour le reste, que du bonheur, tout est beaucoup plus rapide, les aperçus de Lightroom s'affichent quasi instantannément. Le track pad demande un peu d'adaptation, mais on retrouve les automatismes de l'iPad.

Voilà, si des problèmes se posent après une utilisation plus intensive, je ne manquerais d'en faire part.


----------



## Tongas (29 Juillet 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas lire de DVD non plus sur mon MBP unibody late 2008
> Par contre j'ai un peu de son au début mais pas d'image et je ne peux pas lancer le film



bon, ben je ne suis pas le seul... d'autres ? 

je précise que:

- mon MB alu unibody late 2008 lisait très bien les DVD avant switch de SL à Lion, aussi bien avec le logiciel natif Lecteur DVD, qu'avec FrontRow, ou encore VLC
- plus aucun SW de lecture ne fonctionne auj : Lecteur DVD n'émet aucun son, et bloque sur les premiers écrans du dvd, et VLC tourne bien au niveau de l'image, mais ne sort pas de son...
- je parle évidemment de lecture de DVD originaux...

merci de votre retour, et si possible de m'apporter la solution !


----------



## big41 (29 Juillet 2011)

Tongas a dit:


> bon, ben je ne suis pas le seul... d'autres ?
> 
> je précise que:
> 
> ...



Pareil, MBP C2D 2,4GHz, 8Go de RAM et SSD Crucial.
J'ai remis un DVD ce soir (le même que ce matin), j'ai réussi à lire les bande annonce et à arriver sur le menu du DVD.
J'ai cliqué sur lecture et puis plus rien, roue colorée qui tourne indéfiniment, Mac bloqué, j'ai du forcer à quitter le lecteur DVD pour éjecter le DVD et reprendre la main.


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

Tongas a dit:


> bon, ben je ne suis pas le seul... d'autres ?
> 
> je précise que:
> 
> ...



Ca marche pour ma part ... j'ai installé Lion par la méthode recommandé par apple ...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Ca marche pour ma part ... j'ai installé Lion par la méthode recommandé par apple ...



Pour ma part aussi, sur un MBP 2010 d'entrée de gamme


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour ma part aussi, sur un MBP 2010 d'entrée de gamme



Tu as Installé Lion en update ou clean install ?


----------



## taximus (29 Juillet 2011)

Je remet un commentaire au sujet de plantage de certaine application.

Opera est l'application qui est le plus touché par ce problème, suivi d'imovie 08 et aperçu.

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème, vraiment très énervant ?

A quand une mis à jour qui corrige le problème ???

Merci


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

taximus a dit:


> Je remet un commentaire au sujet de plantage de certaine application.
> 
> Opera est l'application qui est le plus touché par ce problème, suivi d'imovie 08 et *aperçu.*
> 
> ...



Quel probleme avec apercu ?


----------



## taximus (29 Juillet 2011)

Aperçu, imovie 08 et opera, plante tout le temps, mais c'est quand même opera qui est le plus touché.

Ex : Je suis sur facebook, et bam le navigateur internet se ferme et me demande d'envoyer un rapport d'erreur (mais bon j'ai du en envoyé une 30ène...).


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

taximus a dit:


> Aperçu, imovie 08 et opera, plante tout le temps, mais c'est quand même opera qui est le plus touché.
> 
> Ex : Je suis sur facebook, et bam le navigateur internet se ferme et me demande d'envoyer un rapport d'erreur (mais bon j'ai du en envoyé une 30ène...).



avec safari c la meme chose ? 
attend opera mettent a jour son navigateur pou lion


----------



## taximus (29 Juillet 2011)

Bas j'utilise rarement safari, c'est un navigateur internet assez basique..., mais je vais essayer pour voir, si jamais il y a les mêmes problèmes je ferai signe ici.


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Juillet 2011)

taximus a dit:


> Bas j'utilise rarement *safari*, *c'est un navigateur internet assez basique*..., mais je vais essayer pour voir, si jamais il y a les mêmes problèmes je ferai signe ici.



Opéra fait quoi de plus ?


----------



## taximus (29 Juillet 2011)

J'utilise opera depuis mon pc, soit 2 ans, il est complet, "Accès rapide" est plus agréable que "Top Sites", la barre à gauche est super pratique, il y a un turbo en cas de connexion lente, la possibilité de voir une image des onglets, on peut superposer des onglets entre eux (très pratique), on peut transferer ces favoris dans son natel.

J'aime beaucoup opera, peut connu, rapide, complet.


----------



## quikmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, mis à part un soucis pour les volumes ntfs au début (maintenant résolu), le problème du clavier qui reste tout le temps rétro-éclairé.
Je suis satisfait pour l'instant de cette version de Mac OS X


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Quel gestion de la mémoire optimal par Safari. 

Voila je pense la source N° 1 de ma surchauffe





Pourtant très satisfait de ce butineur, je commence sérieusement a vouloir en changer.

Peut être bien Chrome.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (30 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Peut être bien Chrome.



Personnellement, j'ai voulu me mettre sur safari pour les nouvelles "gestures" notamment, mais aussi pour tester ZE navigateur Apple, ben j'en suis vite revenu.... Austère, plus que gourmand en mémoire moi aussi (près de 1Go de RAM), plantages, etc. 

Du coup je suis REVENU à Chrome, il est rapide, agréable, fullscreen lui aussi, et coloré ! Si je peux t'en conseiller un, c'est bien celui la !


----------



## bret (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Plutôt bonne pour l'instant si ce n'est que le I7 ne reconnaît plus les cartes P2 Panasonic qui  fonctionnaient parfaitement avec Snow Léopard. Je suppose que c'est une histoire de maj de pilote mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Avez-vous la solution ? Merci d'avance. Bret


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Juillet 2011)

Je suis un peu surpris par les propos concernant Safari, et la manière dont il consomme de la mémoire.

J'ai ouvert 6 onglets distincts et l'occupation de la mémoire était de 222 Mo.
Au moment où j'écrits ces lignes, j'ai 12 onglets ouverts et l'occupation de la mémoire est de 283 Mo. Il est vrai aussi que aucun de ces onglets de fait appel une quelconque vidéo.

Dois-je en déduite que "mon Safari 5.1 sous Lion" ne fonctionne pas ?

Il ne faudrait pas perdre de vue que la consommation de Safari en mémoire dépend de deux éléments essentiels :

Les extensions ajoutées (je n'en ai que 2)
De la nature du contenu des onglets. S'il y a beaucoup de vidéo sous Flash  ou non 
Avant d'accabler Safari, peut-être serait-il judicieux d'examiner en détail ce qu'on lui fait faire.
En particulier, s'il consomme 600 Mo (ou plus) avec un seul onglet sans vidéo, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un problème quelque part.


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (30 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Avant d'accabler Safari, peut-être serait-il judicieux d'examiner en détail ce qu'on lui fait faire.
> En particulier, s'il consomme 600 Mo (ou plus) avec un seul onglet sans vidéo, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un problème quelque part.



Sans doute oui, mais en attendant il est QUAND MEME super moche XD


----------



## art (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

est-ce que La suite CS3, ILL, PSD tournent sous Lion?.

Merci


----------



## SPaCeBaRMaN (30 Juillet 2011)

CS5 oui, pour CS3 je ne saurais pas te dire :-/


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> CS5 oui, pour CS3 je ne saurais pas te dire :-/


Bonjour,
Pour la CS5, seul Bridge semble ne pas fonctionner proprement, pour la CS3 c'est mitigé. 
Plus de détails=====> Voir par ici.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je suis un peu surpris par les propos concernant Safari, et la manière dont il consomme de la mémoire.
> 
> J'ai ouvert 6 onglets distincts et l'occupation de la mémoire était de 222 Mo.
> Au moment où j'écrits ces lignes, j'ai 12 onglets ouverts et l'occupation de la mémoire est de 283 Mo. Il est vrai aussi que aucun de ces onglets de fait appel une quelconque vidéo.
> ...



Le problème avec Safari est qu'il ne restitue pas la mémoire consommé.

Je m'explique : Durant la journée j'ouvre pas mal de site et notamment des vidéos sur youtube ou des petit jeux Flash.

Ok la on est d'accord la conso mémoire montent en flèche mais rien d'anormale puisque on connais tous les flash.

La ou le bas blesse est le fait qu'une fois mon activité terminé sur ces site gourmand, je ferme les pages mais aucune RAM consommé n'est restitué en mémoire dispo, ce qui au fil de la journée représente pas loin des 2 go de RAM.

En gros seul manière faire un alt + cmd + Q pour récupérer ça Ram.


----------



## jeanlo123 (30 Juillet 2011)

Une question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi avec du matériel qui semble identique, certain n'ont aucun problème et d'autres plein ?


----------



## francois_6200 (30 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de remarquer une chose, mes icones du bureau ce deplacent 

je m'explique sur mon bureau a droites c'est les icones dd, cd, clef usb, dd externe etc ...
a gauche mes fichiers ..

ce matin au demarage du mac tt les icone de gauche sont a droite ... mais pas a chaque demarage
je decoche tjrs la case avant de validé l'arret de l'ordi ...


quelqu'un a ce "petit" probleme ?


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Juillet 2011)

jeanlo123 a dit:


> Une question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi avec du matériel qui semble identique, certain n'ont aucun problème et d'autres plein ?



C'est une bonne question  

Je vais paraître méchant aux yeux de certains, mais ce n'est pas le cas 

C'est simplement une question d'utilisation, et pour être plus précis, une question de méthode.

Il y a la méthode extrême du tout et n'importe quoi qui nécessitent une machine très puissante et très bien équipée afin que toutes les possibilités de l'OS puissent se dérouler dans un minimum de temps, et que les ressources matérielles soient toujours largement suffisantes.

Il y a la méthode du minimalisme que seuls (hélas!) les pros de l'informatique utilisent, car ils savent comment faire et pourquoi le faire, afin de ne pas mettre en péril  les ressources de leur machine. Le comportement de l'utilisateur devant un MBA d'entrée de gamme ne doit pas du tout être le même que celui qu'il pourrait avoir devant le plus gros des iMac ou des Mac Pro.

J e me demande toujours à quoi peut servir d'ouvrir 10 applications en même temps, chacune avec 10 fichiers ouverts, alors que, de toute façon seules 2 ou 3 applications seront effectivement en pseudo-simultanéïté.


----------



## flamoureux (30 Juillet 2011)

Ah ça y'est j'ai peut être mon premier bug 
Sur mon iMac, quand je le sors de veille il arrive de temps en temps qu'il mette bien 20 ou 30 sec à récupérer du réseau (ethernet et/ou wifi). C'est pas bien méchant mais bon.

Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ah ça y'est j'ai peut être mon premier bug
> Sur mon iMac, quand je le sors de veille il arrive de temps en temps qu'il mette bien 20 ou 30 sec à récupérer du réseau (ethernet et/ou wifi). C'est pas bien méchant mais bon.
> 
> Une idée ?



Je trouve cela normal, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai désactivé la mise en veille du DD et de l'écran, remplacée par un économiseur d'écran.

La connection à Internet est coupée quand la mise en veille entre en fonction, d'où le temps nécessaire à la reconnexion au réseau.


----------



## flamoureux (30 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je trouve cela normal, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai désactivé la mise en veille du DD et de l'écran, remplacée par un économiseur d'écran.
> 
> La connection à Internet est coupée quand la mise en veille entre en fonction, d'où le temps nécessaire à la reconnexion au réseau.



C'est dû à Lion ?
De la à couper la mise en veille... C'est pas dangereux ça ? L'ordi qui tourne en permanence ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> C'est dû à Lion ?



Non c'était pareil avec les anciennes versions, surtout quant le DD se mettait en veille.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> C'est dû à Lion ?
> De la à couper la mise en veille... C'est pas dangereux ça ? L'ordi qui tourne en permanence ?



Ba le mien je l'ai pas éteint depuis 3 mois  !


----------



## flamoureux (30 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Non c'était pareil avec les anciennes versions, surtout quant le DD se mettait en veille.




Euh, moi je veux bien hein,mais sous Leopard ou SL ça ne me l'a jamais fait...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer une chose, mes icones du bureau ce deplacent



J'ai eu ce beug au passage Léopard-SnowL, il y a pas mal de temps déjà. C'est passé tout seul  ...


----------



## flamoureux (30 Juillet 2011)

xcode a dit:


> Ba le mien je l'ai pas éteint depuis 3 mois  !



Eteindre et mettre en veille ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## francois_6200 (30 Juillet 2011)

xcode a dit:


> J'ai eu ce beug au passage Léopard-SnowL, il y a pas mal de temps déjà. C'est passé tout seul  ...



Moi c'est de SL a Lion ... je viens de rebooter ... elles sont restés en place ...
le lion n'est pas encore bien dressé ... lol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Eteindre et mettre en veille ce n'est pas la même chose.



J'ai un site internet = pas éteindre et pas en veille, juste extinction de l'écran :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------




francois_6200 a dit:


> Moi c'est de SL a Lion ... je viens de rebooter ... elles sont restés en place ...
> le lion n'est pas encore bien dressé ... lol




Ça faisait ça aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

Ne confondez pas mise en veille avec extinction complète.

Une machine en veille, selon la gestion d'économie d'énergie, on en vient à couper le jus du DD, de l'écran. Cette manoeuvre est alors perçue par le modem comme une vraie extinction de la machine, le modem ne recevant plus de signal depuis le DD.


----------



## triceratops (30 Juillet 2011)

Personne avec des problèmes de clef 3G?


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Juillet 2011)

Une petite question en passant, je n'ai pas de "Bibliothèque" visible dans mon dossier "Utilisateur" de Lion.
Est elle maintenant cachée ou bien a t'elle migré ailleurs ?


----------



## francois_6200 (30 Juillet 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Une petite question en passant, je n'ai pas de "Bibliothèque" visible dans mon dossier "Utilisateur" de Lion.
> Est elle maintenant cachée ou bien a t'elle migré ailleurs ?



Finder/Aller  avec alt enfoncé


----------



## art (30 Juillet 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour la CS5, seul Bridge semble ne pas fonctionner proprement, pour la CS3 c'est mitigé.
> Plus de détails=====> Voir par ici.


merci pour vos réponses
AL


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Juillet 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Finder/Aller  avec alt enfoncé



Merci, donc elle est, maintenant cachée.


----------



## romanex (30 Juillet 2011)

Le Wi-Fi se déconnecte aléatoirement, et si je fais un "suspendre l'activité", après quelques minutes l'ordinateur se réveille...


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Merci, donc elle est, maintenant cachée.


Merci j'avais même pas fait gaffe qu'elle avait disparue


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Juillet 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Merci, donc elle est, maintenant cachée.



Tu ne l'avais pas vue "cachée" ? Distraction sans doute ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Merci j'avais même pas fait gaffe qu'elle avait disparue



C'est pour cette raison que certains éditeur de logiciels ont déplacé ce qu'ils mettaient dans ce dossier dans un autre dossier se trouvant dans le dossiers DOCUMENTS


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

Voila après des mois de loyaux service, j'ai décidé d'abandonné Safari beaucoup trop gourmand en RAM.

Pour le moment je suis sous Chrome et la gestion de la RAM a l'air bien meilleur.

Peut on mettre les gestes de Safari sous Chrome ( avec les deux doigt sur le trackpad par exemple ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

Et le dossier Biblothèque, il est caché de la même façon que les dossier /etc, /private, ect... ?
Je sens que le Terminal à de beaux jours devant lui !! :rateau:
À moins qu'Apple le supprime aussi , comme sur iOS (rapido installé après le jailbreak...)
Bientôt on va devoir jailbreaker les Macs 
Ils se foutent de notre gueule, chez Apple !

Voilà coup de gueule terminé


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Je penserais volontiers comme toi. À ceci près que, sur Mac OS, on a toujours le Terminal, justement, et qu'ils s'efforcent de fournir les commandes en mode texte correspondant aux nouveautés du mode graphique. UNIX et la couche graphique évoluent toujours de pair, signe qu'ils ne sont pas idiots et que OS X reste toujours quelque chose avec lequel on peut jouer un peu


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Juillet 2011)

xcode a dit:


> Et le dossier Biblothèque, il est caché de la même façon que les dossier /etc, /private, ect... ?
> Je sens que le Terminal à de beaux jours devant lui !! :rateau:
> À moins qu'Apple le supprime aussi , comme sur iOS (rapido installé après le jailbreak...)
> Bientôt on va devoir jailbreaker les Macs
> ...



Réaction au coup de gueule terminé !

Jeune Padawan, quand on raconte de telles "âneries", c'est le signe d'une incompétence certaine en la matière. 
Avant de hurler au loup, encore faut-il se demander pourquoi Apple a jugé utile de rendre l'accès à ce dossier délicat. Tout comme la base UNIX. Comme Bompi vient de le signaler, le Terminal est toujours là.

Quand on lit tes lignes, ce n'est ni le matériel, ni le logiciel qui t'intéresse, c'est c'est la manière de " hacker". Peut-être seras-tu un petit génie de l'informatique, mais si c'est pour te permettre de jouer les pirates, le jeune âge que tu affiches n'est pas une excuse mais et moins encore tes "incivilités" à l'encontre d'Apple.

Alors, je vais y aller de la mienne : si quelqu'un se fout de notre gueule, c'est bien toi.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Réaction au coup de gueule terminé !
> 
> Jeune Padawan, quand on raconte de telles "âneries", c'est le signe d'une incompétence certaine en la matière.
> 
> Alors, je vais y aller de la mienne : si quelqu'un se fout de notre gueule, c'est bien toi.



Là je ne peux que me rallier, à l'expression de tes impressions et sentiments


----------



## puccini (31 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben après un petit voyage en Ecosse, je rentre chez moi il y a 2 jours. Je télécharge Lion, l'installe et tout roule. Pour m'amuser je décide de venir voir les avis des utilisateurs sur MacGé et là : " Comment ? 48 pages de commentaires ! ".
Alors après un peu de lecture je me rends compte de plusieurs choses. 

1° 
Plus de la moitié des posts sont écrits par des nouveaux membres (bienvenue à vous) fraichement inscrits (effet iPhone ipad ?).

2°
Beaucoup de post sont des questions auxquelles on avait déjà répondu sur MacGé bien avant la sortie de Lion.
Bon nombre de ces posts trouvent réponses dans la simple lecture (mais visiblement, c'est trop demander ...) des articles parus sous la rubrique suivante : http://www.macg.co/news/cat/macosx

3°
Beaucoup de bug mentionnés n'en sont pas (et là encore une fois, la lecture des articles sus-mentionnés peut être utile) et sont configurables (exemple type : le défilement dit "naturel").

Donc en résumé : 48 pages qui auraient pu tenir en 10.
Allez faites un effort !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Réaction au coup de gueule terminé !
> 
> Jeune Padawan, quand on raconte de telles "âneries", c'est le signe d'une incompétence certaine en la matière.
> Avant de hurler au loup, encore faut-il se demander pourquoi Apple a jugé utile de rendre l'accès à ce dossier délicat. Tout comme la base UNIX. Comme Bompi vient de le signaler, le Terminal est toujours là.
> ...



Quand même, même sans chercher à hacker, pouvoir accéder facilement à ce dossier Bibliothèque était bien pratique, notamment pour pouvoir virer la plist en cas de soucis avec une application.

C'est donc dommage qu'ils l'aient caché.

Cela dit, la méthode pour pouvoir y accéder n'a rien de compliqué. Il faut juste savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Cela dit, la méthode pour pouvoir y accéder n'a rien de compliqué. Il faut juste savoir.



C'est fait, pour éviter à certains de supprimer des choses vitales.
Cela pouvant se faire en connaissance de cause, avec le temps


----------



## flamoureux (31 Juillet 2011)

puccini a dit:


> Donc en résumé : 48 pages qui auraient pu tenir en 10.
> Allez faites un effort !




+1


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand même, même sans chercher à hacker, pouvoir accéder facilement à ce dossier Bibliothèque était bien pratique, notamment pour pouvoir virer la plist en cas de soucis avec une application.
> 
> C'est donc dommage qu'ils l'aient caché.
> 
> Cela dit, la méthode pour pouvoir y accéder n'a rien de compliqué. Il faut juste savoir.



Il est certain qu'entre un pseudo "Jailbrake", un accès via le terminal et un simple accès via le menu, il y a quelque différences de simplicité.


----------



## zeme (31 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Quand j'allume mon air depuis quelques jours j'ai une fenêtre "macos" qui s'ouvre avec plusieurs dossier dedans. J'ai décocher la ré-ouverture des applications au démarrage mais rien ne change. Ce n'est qu'une fenêtre à fermer mais ça ne devrait pas le faire.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## supergrec (31 Juillet 2011)

Oui surtout qu'avec le Terminal nous somme conscience de ce que nous faisons contrairement au jailbreak qui procède a une série de code, a des ouverture de faille dont nous ne somme maître.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




zeme a dit:


> Salut,
> Quand j'allume mon air depuis quelques jours j'ai une fenêtre "macos" qui s'ouvre avec plusieurs dossier dedans. J'ai décocher la ré-ouverture des applications au démarrage mais rien ne change. Ce n'est qu'une fenêtre à fermer mais ça ne devrait pas le faire.
> Merci d'avance.



"macos " : Est le numéro 1 en matière de gestion des salaires de prostitué et de gestion de l'activité de proxénète Espagnol. 

Bon ok, je sort


----------



## bgali (31 Juillet 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Réaction au coup de gueule terminé !
> 
> Jeune Padawan, quand on raconte de telles "âneries", c'est le signe d'une incompétence certaine en la matière.
> Avant de hurler au loup, encore faut-il se demander pourquoi Apple a jugé utile de rendre l'accès à ce dossier délicat. Tout comme la base UNIX. Comme Bompi vient de le signaler, le Terminal est toujours là.
> ...



Tu ne te prends pas un peu pour le SPHINX pour critiquer les gens de cette façon ????


----------



## Aeon (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
impressions après un jour d'utilisation, sur un MB blanc late 2009, C2D 2,26 GHz upgradé à 4 Go ram.

+ finder
+ animations
+ look d'ensemble
+ fluidité, pas de ralentissements ou surchauffe sauf exception (voir ci-dessous pour Sparrow)

- démarrage plus long
- autonomie un peu réduite
- conso RAM plus importante (2 Go semble vraiment juste) d'ou achat nécessaire de ram...
- retour arrière sur internet à deux doigts moins fluide que sous SL
- retour arrière impossible sur iTunes? très chiant
- Mail moins génial que prévu, Sparrow me convient plus
- Sparrow emballe le processeur même quand réduit dans le dock, je ne l'utilise plus pour l'instant

Au total Lion n'est pas catastrophique, mais pas génial non plus. Une sorte de surcouche graphique avec quelques options en plus ici et là... 7/10


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai remis Snow Léopard sur mon MBP.
Mes 2 machines sont à nouveau sous SL.

Lion n'est pas mal, mais j'estime qu'il est préférable de revenir à SL le temps que Lion soit un peu plus abouti.

jm


----------



## ARCHISAX (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Ben à vrai dire, beaucoup de petites choses superbes sur Lion sauf que il est préférable d'avoir un mac pas trop vieux, qu'il faut au minimum une magic mouse et au mieux un trackpad pour exploiter parfaitement l'ergonomie de Lion. Je ne parle pas non plus de Airdrop,  super mais qui sur  des mac un peu agé (au delà de 2à 3 ans) cela ne fonctionne pas.

Par contre un gros soucis existe et je le rencontre depuis son installation, le partage des disques ou macs... J'ai 2 imac, un mac book pro et un mac mini relié en réseau Ethernet et connexion Internet par Wifi, sur les deux imac pas moyen de se connecter en utilisateur référencé avec mot de passe. D'un imac pas de soucis pour se connecter en UR sure le mac book ou sur le mac mini mais depuis le mac mini ou le mac book pas moyen de se connecter aux imac. De plus, l'icône du mac référencé porte le nom de l'utilisateur autrement dit le même nom que ce soit le mac mini ou le mac book.... Grrrr, rageant car auparavant tout cela fonctionnait bien.

Donc si quelqu'un a une idée sur le sujet.... bienvenue


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Juillet 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Sans doute oui, mais en attendant il est QUAND MEME super moche XD


 
Il n'est ni plus beau ni plus moche que le reste de l'interface d'OS X où tout est gris...


----------



## Ugooo (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai pu tester Lion dans un Apple Store...

Apres avoir regler les préférences du trackpad (qui sont juste insupportbale par defaut genre pas de "toucher pour clicker ou autre") et naviguer un peu dans l'OS je ne voit pas de grand changement.

Je n'utilise pas Space sur SL, et j'avoue que mission control m'a l'air cool car il reunit les fenetre des appli et il y a le logo de l'appli donc on perd moins de temps a retrouver une fenetre.

Petit detail qui a attisé ma curiosité car personne n'en a parler: le retour en arriere de Safari!
Vu le sens de l'animation de la page quand on fait précédente, je m'attendais à ce que le mouvement à 2 doigts soit dans le meme sens (une sorte de sens "naturel" horizontal), car on tire la page vers la gauche pour voir celle qu'il y a dessous.

Pourtant si on fait 2 doigts vers la gauche on fait suivante et non précédente.

Je ne sais pas si c'est du au fait que j'avais rétabli dans préférence un sens de défilement normal et non "naturel"...

voila c'est un détail mais bon?


----------



## NQuoi (31 Juillet 2011)

ARCHISAX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ben à vrai dire, beaucoup de petites choses superbes sur Lion sauf que il est préférable d'avoir un mac pas trop vieux, qu'il faut au minimum une magic mouse et au mieux un trackpad pour exploiter parfaitement l'ergonomie de Lion. Je ne parle pas non plus de Airdrop,  super mais qui sur  des mac un peu agé (au delà de 2à 3 ans) cela ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> ...



On en parle ici http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ance-partage-decran-et-client-vnc-765852.html

Même problème, pas de connexion simple par le Finder..


----------



## xnicol (31 Juillet 2011)

Vous allez rire mais depuis que je suis passé à Lion impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe.com!!!!!
J'ai tout essayé même avec Firefox impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe et c'est le seul! (microsoft.com marche lol!)
Vous avez déjà vu ça?
Xavier


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

Non du tout  

Essaye ce lien : http://www.adobe.com/


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Juillet 2011)

xnicol a dit:


> Vous allez rire mais depuis que je suis passé à Lion impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe.com!!!!!
> J'ai tout essayé même avec Firefox impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe et c'est le seul! (microsoft.com marche lol!)
> Vous avez déjà vu ça?
> Xavier



Regarde tes paramètres, chez moi aussi le site Adobe est parfaitement opérationnel.


----------



## JERICO (31 Juillet 2011)

Perso je vais attendre que les éditeurs de logiciels qui me se chère pour travailler mettent à jour leur softs, comme Ableton Live 8 par exemple.

J'aurai une question, Apple dit que 2go de Ram sont nécessaire pour faire tourner Lion. Je voudrai savoir quelle quantité de Ram est effectivement alloué à l'OS ? on m'avais dit que Snow Leopard en consommé très peu.

Par exemple, Windows XP consomme 300Mo de Ram alors que Vista en prend près de 1Go. donc quand on a 4go de Ram ça réduit la Ram de dispo.

Qu'en ai t'il pour MAC OS X Lion ?

merci.


----------



## regsam (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai téléchargé sans problème Lion sur mon iMac 24" fin 2007. 
Tout fonctionne très bien. 
Pour ceux qui comme moi ont installé Lion sans prendre la précaution de copier le fichier d'installation (qui disparait automatiquement après installation), vous pouvez le récupérer en allant dans le Dock et sur App Store, puis en cliquant sur le bouton "Installé" en appuyant en même temps sur la touche Alt. Cela va provoquer un nouveau téléchargement dont vous pourrez suivre l'avancement en cliquant sur "Puchase" en haut de la fenêtre de l'appstore. 
Une fois terminé , laisser tout tel quel et allez dans votre dossier Applcation et chercher le fichier "*InstallESD.dmg." c'est lui qu'il vous faut copier ou graver sur une clé USB ou un DD externe pour pouvoir installer Lion rapidement sur vos autres machines. 

Maintenant , pour ceux que cela intéresse , voici un petit récapitulatif des nouveautés dans Lion :
L'ancien dossier "Tous les documents" est remplacé par "Tous mes fichiers" et se trouve maintenant tout en haut de la barre latérale du Finder. Maintenant tous les fichiers sont regroupés par catégories.*

Les fenêtres peuvent être étirées dans tous les sens en tirant les cotés ou les angles.*

Dans le mode icônes des fichiers, on peut déplacer les dossiers de droite à gauche ou de gauche à droite avec deux doigts sur le trackpad.*

Dans le Finder on peut regrouper plusieurs *fichiers dans un dossier comme on fait sur l'iPad.*

Lors d'un copier-coller, si le nom existe déjà , le nouveau fichier portera le suffixe copie.*
( avant, l'ancien dossier qui portait le même nom était effacé et remplacé par le nouveau. )
**
Regroupement visuel pendant le déplacement d'un groupe de dossiers.*

Si on veut conserver le témoin lumineux signalant, dans le Dock, une application ouverte, il faut passer par les Préférences Système / Dock.*

Comme avec l'iPad , pour descendre ou monter une page internet, il faut scroller dans le sens inverse : avec deux doigts sur le trackpad , pousser la page vers le haut pour voir le bas de la page.*
Pour retourner à l'ancienne méthode, il faut passer par les Préférences Système -Trackpad.*

Plein écran pour toutes les applications en cliquant sur la double flèche en haut à droite des fenêtres.
Dans ce cas, *on peut passer d'une application plein écran à une autre simplement en faisant glisser 3 doigts de gauche à droite et vice versa sur le trackpad.*

Intégration d'une fonction d'encodage video dans le Finder avec un clic droit afin de convertir simplement et rapidement des vidéos.*

Dans Mail*
- Mode de conversation dépliable par affichage *des échanges des emails. On peut suivre le détail de toute une série d'échanges d'emails avec un même correspondant, sur la même page. Cette fonction s'active ou se désactive dans le menu ...

- Possibilité de masquer les boites aux lettres pour ne laisser visibles que la liste des messages et celle des emails. ( par le menu Présentation )

- Plusieurs couleurs de drapeaux sont disponibles.*

- La photo des contacts apparait aussi dans la liste des messages.*

- Entre l'intitulé et le contenu de l'email , un léger filet noir faisant séparation. Il suffit de passer par dessus pour faire apparaitre 4 boutons invisibles ( supprimer, répondre, répondre à tous et réexpédier )

- Possibilité de revenir à la présentation Snow Leopard pour les nostalgiques. (et rétrogrades )

Dans iCal
- Affichage de l'année entière. Jusqu'à présent indisponible.*

- La liste des calendriers sont dans un menu déroulant sous les trois boutons de couleurs.*

- Des alarmes sont disponibles pour les anniversaires.*

- Possibilité de créer un événement rapide grâce au bouton + situé à droite du bouton calendriers. Il suffit de saisir par exemple "Déjeuner avec Jacques après demain 14h" et iCal va créer automatiquement l'événement à la bonne date.*


Dans Contacts :
*- Nouvelle interface en deux parties , comme dans l'iPad , et non plus trois ( les groupes sont réunis par un fanion rouge en haut )
Essayer toutes les possibilités de taille du Carnet d'adresses en utilisant les petites flèches qui apparaissent quand le curseur se trouve au-dessus des lignes de bordure.*

*
Quick Look :
Outre la possibilité d&#8217;afficher en plein écran le contenu du document prévisualisé par une simple pression de la barre d&#8217;espace (après avoir cliqué une fois sur l&#8217;icône du fichier), dans certaines situations il est aussi possible de cliquer sur un bouton ouvrant ce même fichier dans l&#8217;application qui a servi à le créer. Dans le cas d&#8217;un film iTunes, vous pouvez même accéder aux chapitres dans une barre latérale. Dans le cas d&#8217;un PDF de plusieurs pages, celles-ci sont affichées dans une barre latérale comme dans Aperçu. Un clic droit sur un lien hypertexte dans un message électronique de Mail donne accès à la commande Coup d&#8217;oeil de l&#8217;URL ce qui permet d&#8217;afficher aussitôt le contenu de la page concernée sans avoir à ouvrir Safari !


Dans Safari, on ne trouve plus la fenêtre *Telechargements dans le menu fenêtre.*
La solution, c'est d'aller dans le menu Présentation - Personnaliser la barre d'outils et faire glisser l'icône Téléchargements dans la barre d'outils.*
A chaque téléchargement , ce bouton s'active (avec une barre de progression) et en cliquant dessus, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec la liste de tous les téléchargements effectués, le dernier étant en premiere position dans la liste.*

Dans le Finder, Il n'y a plus le petit bouton en haut *pour faire apparaitre ou disparaitre la barre latérale.*
Maintenant, il faut aller dans le menu Présentation - Afficher (ou Masquer) la barre latérale. On peut se servir de la combinaison de touches indiquée à droite.*


Pour vider une corbeille récalcitrante, appuyez sur Alt en la vidant.*

Pour replacer le dossier Maison dans la barre latérale du Finder, il faut aller dans Preferences Finder. Elle est absente par défaut de la barre latérale du Finder.

Comment faire passer une fenêtre d'un bureau à un autre ?
Il suffit de la faire glisser ( aller d'abord dans Mission Control )

Astuce à propos du bouton Lunettes dans Safari *( il se trouve en première position en haut à gauche sous la barre des menus ) :
Vous n'avez pas besoin d'ouvrir une page pour l'ajouter à la Liste de lecture. Si une page que vous lisez fait référence à un article que vous n'avez pas le temps de lire, cliquez sur le lien en question ( c'est toute la ligne d'adresse http.....) tout en maintenant la touche &#8679; : l'article derrière ce lien sera ajouté à la Liste de lecture.

Pour ajouter un bureau, activer Mission Control, et pointer le curseur en haut à droite et cliquer sur l'icône portant un + ou alors appuyer sur la touche Alt et sur l'icône de bureau en haut à droite.*

Pour supprimer un bureau, actionner Mission Control puis sur la touche Alt qui fait apparaitre une croix de suppression à l'angle supérieur gauche de chaque bureau créé. Cliquer sur cette croix.*

Pour ajouter rapidement une page web dans la liste de lecture Safari , cliquer sur &#8679;/Cmd/D


Pour une impression rapide de n'importe quel document , ouvrir Préférences Système - Imprimantes et scanners et faire glisser l'image de l'imprimante ( elle se trouve à gauche ) directement sur le bureau.*
Pour imprimer, il suffira de glisser le fichier sur l'icône de l'imprimante située sur le bureau pour que l'impression se lance toute seule sans aucun réglage préalable. *


----------



## big41 (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup regsam, j'ai encore appris plein de chose avec ton post bien que j'utilise Lion depuis 1 semaine.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (31 Juillet 2011)

Installé après téléchargement sur le Mac App Store sur un MacBook 13" Alu 2008 avec 4Go de RAM. Ça n'a pas été sans mal car je m'obstinais à vouloir faire une clean install et Lion ne voulait pas s'installer à cause de la partition Boot Camp... Bon au final, j'ai fait une MEGA-CLEAN-INSTALL  (heureusement que je fais des sauvegardes régulières).

Pour le moment, plutôt satisfait de Lion. Mission Control, couplée avec les gestes pour changer de bureau virtuel et le plein écran créant un bureau virtuel dédié fait que je me sers enfin de Spaces. Comme ça, j'ai un bureau spécialement pour Reeder et Mail en plein écran. Pratique. 

Versions est plutôt utile pour ma part (du moins, avec iWorks). Le plein  écran aussi. Je pensais que ça servait à rien (j'aime bien le fait que  sur Mac OS, on ait pas systématiquement besoin d'agrandir la fenêtre au  max). Mais couplé avec les bureaux virtuels, c'est pratique.

La sauvegarde automatique assez assez déroutante pour moi. Pour ma part, quand je juge que les dernières modifications ne servent à rien, je quitte carrément en ne sauvegardant pas. Maintenant, il faudra que je fasse gaffe à annuler les modifications avant de sauvegarder (heureusement que c'est marqué en haut si c'est modifié).

Car contre, je suis assez septique sur le changement de certains gestes sur touchpad. Je pense notamment à l'affichage du bureau que je trouve nettement moins pratique (pas évident avec le pouce).
Un peu septique aussi pour Lauchpad, mais je commence à entre-apercevoir un intérêt pour moi. Je mets juste en première page les applications que j'utilise assez régulièrement mais que j'ai la flemme de mettre sur le Dock car pas trop de place. Pour les applications placées sur les autres pages, ça a peu d'intérêt. Autant passer par le dossier Application sur le Dock.

Bref, bon OS, mais on sent que c'est plus une base pour de nouveaux trucs à venir. Versions et le plein écran sont vraiment biens, mais encore peu d'applications l'intègrent. A voir dans l'avenir si ça se généralise. Là, je pourrai parler de Versions comme un atout majeur de Mac OS aux autres. 
Pareil pour le dico accessible via un geste particulier. Si ça marche sur TextEdit et iWorks, ça ne marche pas sur Firefox (bon, il faudrait qu'ils l'intègrent, comme le plein écran) ou Aperçu (ça par contre, je trouve ça bizarre et c'est vraiment dommage).

Ah, et côté matériel, mon MacBook commence à se faire vieux : je démarre et éteins plus lentement (envirion 5-10 secondes en plus), rien de bien dramatique. Pour l'autonomie, j'ai pas encore vérifié. Pour le ventilo... En fait, j'avais déjà des problèmes (hardware) auparavant qui faisaient que le ventilo tournait un peu trop souvent, donc je peux pas vraiment juger dessus. Quant à la consommation en RAM, si au démarrage ça consomme autant que Snow Leopard, j'ai quand même l'impression qu'à la longue, ça consomme plus. Bref, avec 4Go, ça reste suffisamment confortable.

Voilà voilà voilà.


----------



## big41 (31 Juillet 2011)

Pour la RAM je confirme que ça consomme plus.
J'ai la petite appui "menu meters" depuis longtemps qui donne en temps réel le taux d'occupation de la mémoire, du CPU et autres réseau.
Avant Lion ça dépassait rarement le Go avec quelques apps ouvertes (mail, safari, iTunes, iPhoto...) sans rien faire.
Maintenant ça frôle en permanence 2Go de RAM occupées, ça ne me gène pas j'ai 8Go installées sur mon MBP mais il faut donc bien 4Go pour être tranquille.


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Juillet 2011)

Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> La sauvegarde automatique assez assez déroutante pour moi. Pour ma part, quand je juge que les dernières modifications ne servent à rien, je quitte carrément en ne sauvegardant pas. Maintenant, il faudra que je fasse gaffe à annuler les modifications avant de sauvegarder (heureusement que c'est marqué en haut si c'est modifié).



C'est pourtant l'une des avancées les plus importantes. Bien sûr, de "gros" OS du passé faisaient cela dans le monde des gros ordinateurs, mais autrement, et l'on dsiposait d'une commande "Purge" pour éliminer toutes les versions les plus anciennes. La manière dont le fait Apple est "grand public" et presque transparente et indépendante de l'utilisateur, puisuq'elle est basée sur le concept de sauvegarde incrémentale de TM.




Asakurayoh11 a dit:


> Car contre, je suis assez septique sur le changement de certains gestes sur touchpad. Je pense notamment à l'affichage du bureau que je trouve nettement moins pratique (pas évident avec le pouce).



Je pense que ce domaine est davantage subjectif qu'objectif.  La nouvelle gestuelle change quelques habitudes. Il faudra en prendre d'autres, ou utiliser des "utilitaires (à venir) qui permettront à chacun de créer sa propre gestuelle et ainsi "leurrer" Lion


----------



## P'tit Suisse (31 Juillet 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?



Elle sont MAUVAISES au bout de dix jours d'utilisation : 

Spotlight ne retrouvait plus rien, même en forçant l'indexation.
J'ai dû décocher "PDF" dans ses préférences pour qu'il retrouve les occurrences de mes documents texte. C'est l'un ou l'autre. 

Mail est inutilisable et plante toutes les 30 secondes, à cause d'un bug de conversion sur un fichier texte de 2008, qui, de plus, est cloné à chaque fois que j'ouvre Mail. La solution donnée sur les forums Apple est de tout effacer et de recharger l'IMAP, mais j'ai 5000 mails sur deux POP. 

L'indispensable Enregistrer Sous a disparu de TextEdit. Il faut maintenant dupliquer le document, le sauver, cliquer sur le brouillon, ne pas le sauver. On se croirait sur Windows. 

Le versioning n'est pas une alternative. Il ne fait que dupliquer des fichiers Sans titre 1.2.3 etc. Purée, si je rédige 100 documents par jour, je n'en veux pas 400 documents nommés sans titre !


----------



## jeanlo123 (31 Juillet 2011)

Petit hors sujet, mais j'adore cette phrase, je n'ai pas pu résister de le dire : 

"Ceux qui savent faire font, ceux qui ne savent pas faire enseignent, ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner enseignent aux enseignants, et ceux qui ne savent pas enseigner aux enseignants font de la politique."

Merci à flamoureux !!!


----------



## philoo84 (31 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,

je viens de lire vos impressions sur lion.. pour ma part j'ai installe lion sur mon macbook que j ai remplacé par un macbook pro. j ai utilisé l'assistant de migration et j ai retrouvé mon macbook pro a l'image de mon macbook, deja une bonne nouvelle !!

pour la suite tout fonctionne a l exception de fugu et de pcanywhere qui sont des applications power pc, et donc plus prisent en charges par lion.

a ce jour rien de spécial a signalé ,je suis satisfait de mon investissement sur l'apple store

je verrais au fils des jours ...


----------



## alargeau (31 Juillet 2011)

Alors pour moi, aucun problème. J'ai installé Lion sur mon MacBook alu de début 2009 et tout s'est bien passé, y compris le téléchargement en à peu près 45 minutes (j'avais un peu peur que ça prenne longtemps). L'installation n'a pas duré longtemps, là encore agréablement surpris vu que j'avais lu des avis sur le Mac App Store...
Le système est un peu plus long à charger mais une fois le bureau en vue, tout se charge plus vite et les applications sont disponibles presque tout de suite. Au niveau du ventilateur, rien de nouveau.

Ensuite, le système est bien pensé et même si quelques petits trucs sont un peu déroutants, on s'y fait vite. J'aime beaucoup la sauvegarde automatique, mais je conserve l'habitude du pomme + S. Launchpad n'a rien changé à ma vie puisque j'avais mis un raccourci vers mes applications dans le dock sous Snow Leopard et très honnêtement, je ne me sers jamais de Launchpad, moins pratique selon moi.
Ce que j'aime aussi, c'est le nouveau Safari, qui me semble plus rapide et encore plus facile à utiliser, avec une boîte de dialogues pour les téléchargements qui est bienvenue.

Deux remarques cependant :
1. Il est désormais impossible de laisser le capot du MacBook ouvert avec un écran externe ! Pour Lion, capot ouvert = écran allumé !!! Qu'en est-il alors du refroidissement ?
2. Les gestes multitouch, notamment pour aller en avant ou en arrière ne marchent plus dans le Finder. Bizarre !


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Août 2011)

Moi les applications mettent plus de temps pour se lancer, il démarre un peu plus lentement mais c'est raisonnable.

La gestion de la mémoire vive me semble paradoxalement meilleurs ou alors les indications sont inexacte (car en niveau rapidité j'ai perdu), j'ai plus de mémoire libre que avec SL qui utilisé beaucoup la mémoire inactive par contre. Vu que j'ai que 2 GO de RAM, j'aimerai voir comment se comporte le MBA mais il parait que c'est une autre build.

Pour la temperature encore une fois, sans avoir une courbe j'ai gagné 5,6°.

Pour l'instant en restant distant, Lion n'est pas mauvais en soit, mais pour ma part je préfère SL, juste parce que j'ai la flemme, je reste sur Lion finalement. 

Puis vraiment étant beaucoup sur internet pour des recherches, le coup du "précédent" avec SAFARI est deux doigt est horrible, d'ailleurs SAFARI pour ma part est toujours aussi décevant, j'ai donc preferé reinstaller chrome même si il me semble moins stable et toujours pas de précédent. *Une grande perte pour ma part, de temps.*

Wait and see, mais pour l'instant, Lion ne m'emballe pas, et j'avoue avoir du mal a comprendre l'engouement qu'il a entrainé et j'ai un peu l'impression de mettre fait avoir. J'ai aussi du mal a comprendre comment on peut être satisfait d'un OS qui est plus long que le précédent d'une manière général, moins stable, qui chauffe plus, avec des nouveautés qui sont tout de même très loin d'être indispensable. Je me rappel du temps ou j'étais sur PC d'une mise à jours d'itunes qui faisait que empirer les choses, j'ai un peu la même sensation, pour l'instant.

Bref j'espère quand même une nette amélioration de Lion


----------



## nickarels (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai réalisé la MAJ vers Lion via l'app store. Toute l'installation s'est bien déroulée et mon mac s'est parfaitement lancée après la fin de celle-ci. Mais très vite des problèmes sont apparus au niveau du démarrage. L'écran du bureau se bloquait au chargement de ce dernier et il m'était impossible d'avoir accès au dock ni à n'importe quelle autre option. Et quand ce n'est pas l'écran du bureau qui se fige, c'est le dock qui m'est inaccessible. Dans ce cas, je fais un reboot forcé et cela rentre généralement directement dans l'ordre. 

Pourriez-vous me dire où se situe le problème et s'il y a moyen de le résoudre. Je me demandais si le souci ne viendrait pas du fait que j'ai directement effectué la MAJ via l'applestore et qu'il puisse y avoir conflit entre des élément de l'ancien OS (Snow Léopard) et de Lion.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## philoo84 (1 Août 2011)

bonjour,

je viens de constater ce matin que depuis mon passage a LION, lors du branchement de mon iphone sur mon mac, itunes ne lance plus automatiquement !

pourtant tout est bien configurer pour que itunes s'ouvre a la connexion de l'iphone..
bizarre

alors est ce que cela vient de lion? ou alors de la nouvelle version de itunes ??

je vais chercher. 

Avez vous ce le même phénomène?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------




nickarels a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai réalisé la MAJ vers Lion via l'app store. Toute l'installation s'est bien déroulée et mon mac s'est parfaitement lancée après la fin de celle-ci. Mais très vite des problèmes sont apparus au niveau du démarrage. L'écran du bureau se bloquait au chargement de ce dernier et il m'était impossible d'avoir accès au dock ni à n'importe quelle autre option. Et quand ce n'est pas l'écran du bureau qui se fige, c'est le dock qui m'est inaccessible. Dans ce cas, je fais un reboot forcé et cela rentre généralement directement dans l'ordre.
> 
> ...



bonjour,

j ai fais aussi la mise a jour a partir de SL , j ai déjà fait un mise a jour de snow et lancer l installation de lion. je passe le temps de chargement et l'installation.!!!
au redémarrage, j ai pas eu de soucis j ai eu accès a tous , dock, dossiers;
peut etre y a t -il eu un bug !!

est ce que tout est normal a ce jour?

bonne journée


----------



## Xavcass (1 Août 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?



Depuis l'installation de LION j'ai des soucis avec certains serveurs qui ne veulent plus s'ouvrir et plus grave. J'ai un scanner EPSON qui n'est plus pris en charge. 
l'intitulé exacte du message est : Les applications Power PC ne sont plus pris en charge.
Alors que cet appareil marchait très bien avec Leopard


Chez EPSON il m'ont répondu 

Lapplication « transfert dimage » Apple assure les fonctions de base de votre scanner Epson, cependant, tous problèmes liés à leur emploi n'est  pas de la responsabilité d'Epson.

Il y a donc un problème de mise à jour à attendre de LION à propos de ce transfert d'image
D'autres personnes ont ils ce problème. Et comment le résoudre ?


----------



## hades (1 Août 2011)

J'ai pu scanner et imprimer sans problème avec une imprimante epson DX5000.
Préférences système/Imprimantes et scanners/Numériser, au lieu d'utiliser le logiciel du scanner epson qui n'est plus compatible.


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2011)

Xavcass a dit:


> Depuis l'installation de LION j'ai des soucis avec certains serveurs qui ne veulent plus s'ouvrir et plus grave. J'ai un scanner EPSON qui n'est plus pris en charge.
> l'intitulé exacte du message est : Les applications Power PC ne sont plus pris en charge.
> Alors que cet appareil marchait très bien avec Leopard
> 
> ...



Non il n'y aura pas de prise en charge des applications PPC par Lion et c'était bien précisé depuis les premières présentations de la bête.


----------



## NQuoi (1 Août 2011)

Effectivement, Lion ne prend plus en charge les applications PowerPC, maintenant, c'est à EPSON de mettre à jour ses pilotes pour l'architectures Intel... Ça fait cinq ans qu'Apple est passé à Intel, est-ce à dire, que ça fait cinq ans qu'Espion n'a pas mis à jour ses drivers?


----------



## Xavcass (1 Août 2011)

Merci, comment choisir un nouveau scanner maintenant ??


----------



## hades (1 Août 2011)

J'ai fait une mise à jour Lion et l'imprimante était déjà configurée sur  SL, je n'ai rien eu à faire. Je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider  plus. Essai le bouton "options et fournitures" s'il apparait, puis  clique sur la flèche à gauche dans la barre des menu, chez moi il y a  "configuration d'imprimante", je pense que tu peux y trouver la  solution.


----------



## herszk (1 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense que ce domaine est davantage subjectif qu'objectif.  La nouvelle gestuelle change quelques habitudes. Il faudra en prendre d'autres, ou utiliser des "utilitaires (à venir) qui permettront à chacun de créer sa propre gestuelle et ainsi "leurrer" Lion


Bonjour.
Les utilitaires existent déjà, je pense à BetterTouchTool qui permet de modifier ou rajouter des gestes, y compris à 4 ou 5 doigts.


----------



## demenla971 (1 Août 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?



Un bugg sur Iphoto je n'arrive plus à naviguer entre les photos avec mon trackpad j'ai beau essayer avec 3 ou 4  doigts donc c'est gavant.

Problème de stabilité de Lion même si il est très rapide et la consol de RAM qui a fortement augmentée.

Pour finir Spotlight qui indexe sans arrêt sur mon Air, Airdrop parfois à la ramasse quelques difficultés de se connecter à la Wifi.

Bugg sur le dock qui se fige parfois, et je rame à faire ma sauvegarde Time Machine qui s'est corrompue je ne sais comment


----------



## rvincent54 (1 Août 2011)

romanex a dit:


> Le Wi-Fi se déconnecte aléatoirement, et si je fais un "suspendre l'activité", après quelques minutes l'ordinateur se réveille...



Salut

Pour ce qui est du wifi j'avais le même soucis que toi... après une MAJ (menu pom + mise à jour de logiciels) ça s'est résolu tout seul.

Pour ton autre soucis je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème.


----------



## justleavemealone (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Lion, 

Tout va bien à la fin de l'installation, sauf qu'après l'avoir éteint puis rallumé quelques heures après, gros bug dans la barre de menus, soit elle reste totalement inactive soit c'est les menus d'état qui n'apparaissent pas, et quand je pointe dessus j'ai une roue de la mort.

Du coup, impossible de se connecter sur internet, même en ouvrant les réglages réseau dans préférences système ça bloque, je dois ouvrir le moniteur d'activité pour fermer la fenêtre préférences système... j'ai l'impression d'utiliser le gestionnaire des tâches dans windaube

J'ai tout essayé, réparation des permissions, fermeture de session, création d'une autre session, suspension d'activité, redémarrage, démarrage sur "Recovery HD" et réparation, réinitialisation PRAM etc.. Bref, des solutions de plus en plus désespérées. J'ai même réinstallé Lion 2 fois mais le problème persiste

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore passé sur Lion, à mon avis, attendez une version plus stable

Cordialement


----------



## chromosome (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour pour ma part, suis pas très content.
J'ai la mise a jour sur mes 2 iMac, 2 Mac Book Pro, 1 Mac Pro. Et je commence à le regretter.

Mes problèmes sont les suivants :
- Probleme de lenteur dans les résolutions DNS. Sur mes machines je mets comme domaine xxx.local et je passe par un DNS en interne pour la résolution des noms de serveurs internes, et maintenant ça prend 5 secondes pour chaque requête (donc a chaque refresh de mon browser, c'est la galère) sauf pour les domaines qui ne sont pas dans xxx.local.
Visiblement il fait une résolution DNS, il a une réponse, mais tente encore de faire un broadcast samba pour être sur de l'adresse. (c'est le pire des problèmes que j'ai car ça me bouffe un temps fou)

- Plantage de Mail (frequent, principalement avec des fichiers Word ou PNG en attach)

- La suppression de Space et le remplacement par Mission Control, maintenant il devient difficile de reclasser ses applications d'une session vers l'autre (dans le cas ou on a 2 écrans physiques) Il est par exemple pas possible de passer une application d'un session a l'autre si je ne suis pas dans session contenant l'application à bouger.

- Plus lent, mais ça va encore, mais je pense quand même à remplacer mon Mac Pro par une nouvelle machine :-(


----------



## adnkanibal (1 Août 2011)

Plus que déçu pour cette nouvelle version...

la moitié de mes applications ne fontionne plus... (power PC bien sur) sans aucune solution alternative pour les utiliser (à part avec parallel desktop... la galère) 

Photoshop CS2 (acheté légalement) ne fonctionne plus (800 &#8364; foutus par la fenetre!) mon scanner epson n'est pas reconnu et son utilitaire ne fonctionne plus. 

Quicktime bugge, firefox aussi!

Ical et carnet d'adresse sont moche de chez Moche...

et je vais arreter de citer tout ce qui ne marche pas car on y passerait la nuit.

je suis colère!

Ils auraient du attendre 6 mois avant de le sortir, plutôt que de nous refiler une version incomplète.

j'estime qu'autant d'insouciance c'est grave ... ce n'était encore jamais arrivé (à ce point là) depuis que je connais la pomme.

J'ai la désagréable impression que "la belle époque" vient de se finir.


----------



## nickarels (1 Août 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens de constater ce matin que depuis mon passage a LION, lors du branchement de mon iphone sur mon mac, itunes ne lance plus automatiquement !
> 
> ...



Cela arrive de temps en temps qu'au démarrage tut se bloque lorsque j'arrive sur le bureau et il me faut faire une extinction forcée de la machine et la relancer...


----------



## big41 (1 Août 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens de constater ce matin que depuis mon passage a LION, lors du branchement de mon iphone sur mon mac, itunes ne lance plus automatiquement !
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai eu le même problème.
L'installation de Lion supprime l'appui "iTunes helper"
Pour la réinstaller il faut:
1- Lancer iTunes
2- Connecter l'iPhone
3- attendre la fin de la synchro
4- Dans le premier onglet "résumé" de l'iPhone décocher dans "option" (en bas de page) "ouvrir iTunes à la connexion de cet iPhone"
5- "Appliquer" la modif
6- Recocher "ouvrir iTunes à la connexion de cet iPhone"
7- de nouveau "appliquer" (bouton en bas à droite de la page)
8- synchroniser l'iPhone

Et voilà, tu débranche tout, tu ferme iTunes, et tu retranche l'iPhone et hop! iTunes s'ouvre de nouveau tout seul. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




demenla971 a dit:


> Un bugg sur Iphoto je n'arrive plus à naviguer entre les photos avec mon trackpad j'ai beau essayer avec 3 ou 4  doigts donc c'est gavant.



C'est pas un bug: on peut plus 
Et moi aussi ça me gave c'est justement ça qui me plaisait dans iPhoto, de pouvoir défiler du bout des doigts entre mes photos 
Si quelqu'un sait comment retrouver cette gestuelle je suis preneur 



demenla971 a dit:


> Problème de stabilité de Lion même si il est très rapide et la consol de RAM qui a fortement augmentée.



Je plussois, j'ai des petits blocages et bug que je n'avais pas sous SL, mais bon, dans l'ensemble je suis satisfait de Lion, il va falloir attendre les correctifs.
Mais je ne me souviens pas avoir eu les même déboires lors du passage à SL :confuses:



demenla971 a dit:


> Bugg sur le dock qui se fige parfois, et je rame à faire ma sauvegarde Time Machine qui s'est corrompue je ne sais comment



Idem, le dock se bloque parfois, un passage dessus le débloque mais c'est chiant.
Et oui la RAM est en permanence à 2Go d'utilisée avec juste Mail, Safari, iPhoto et iTunes d'ouvert, mais bon ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça j'ai 8Go d'installé, donc j'ai de la marge


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
De mon côté j'ai connu "grâce" à Lion des heures de prise de tête dignes de mon époque PC, notamment des pbms de wifi (de la déconnection simple mais répétée jusqu'à une succession de kernel panic). Mais depuis que j'ai changé le pilote d'Airport, tout va bien. 
Depuis 3 jours, je peux profiter pleinement de Lion. Je croise les doigts...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Les utilitaires existent déjà, je pense à BetterTouchTool qui permet de modifier ou rajouter des gestes, y compris à 4 ou 5 doigts.



Bien sûr, il y en a d'autres  
Je pensai plutôt à de nouveaux utilitaires, comme ceux que Mac G vient de signaler dans les nouvelles de ce 1er août


----------



## kaos (1 Août 2011)

j'attends encore des nouvelles de ma demande aupres d'apple faites il y a deux semaines je pense ...


----------



## flamoureux (1 Août 2011)

Petite surprise aujourd'hui :







Vous allez me dire : "C'est Safari qui te bouffe toute cette RAM, c'est normal"... Bah sauf que... il n'y a *aucun* programme qui tourne...


----------



## linky-monky (1 Août 2011)

A propos des applications Power PC qui ne tournent plus, y a t-il une parade ?
Beh oui mes jeux sont tous PowerPC, AOE 2, Rainbow Six 3, Ghost Recon...
Je fais comment maintenant ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2011)

linky-monky a dit:


> A propos des applications Power PC qui ne tournent plus, y a t-il une parade ?
> Beh oui mes jeux sont tous PowerPC, AOE 2, Rainbow Six 3, Ghost Recon...
> Je fais comment maintenant ?


Tu restes sur SL pour le moment :rateau:


----------



## linky-monky (1 Août 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu restes sur SL pour le moment :rateau:



J'ai acheté un MBA...
Putain mais moi le PowerPC c'était toute ma vie avec mon G5 de 2004 !!

Il tourne encore mais bon il n'est pas portatif....


----------



## triceratops (1 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui j'ai eu le même problème.
> L'installation de Lion supprime l'appui "iTunes helper"
> Pour la réinstaller il faut:
> 1- Lancer iTunes
> ...




Je viens de m'apercevoir de ce bug en lisant le post 
Par contre moi mon option dans l'onglet résumé de l'iphone "ouvrir itunes à la connexion de cet iphone" est grisé 
C'est un bug ça ou j'ai oublié quelque chose??
merci


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Août 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Petite surprise aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ton pb m'intrigue un peu 

Plutôt que d'utiliser iStat pour les informations de mémoire, utilise plutôt Moniteur d'activité  j'ai remarqué des différences sur certaines valeurs. Lorsque iStat tourne, les valeurs qu'il affiche ne sont pas toutes les mêmes que Moniteur d'activité.

Safari ne rend pas toute la mémoire qu'il n'utilise plus. Je suppose aussi que les extensions de Safari ne sont pas tout à fait "gratuites" en occupation mémoire. 

Avec moniteur d'activité, tu devrais pouvoir identifier un process qui "bouffe"


----------



## Gwenangels (1 Août 2011)

Personnellement, je n'en peux plus.

Les ventilos qui tournent à fond sans arrêt, les kernel panic à répétition.

Alors parfois ils surviennent inopinément (ouverture de dossier, changement d'onglet firefox, lancement de vidéo, ...) et d'autres fois c'est à des moments bien précis (l'ordinateur appelé via facetime depuis l'iPhone à la deuxième sonnerie, mise en veille, ...)

Je sais pas si vous avez des solutions pour ça mais ça devient pénible !


----------



## nicoham (1 Août 2011)

Après l'installation de Lion depuis Snow Leopard 10.6.8 et avec Snow Leopard 10.6.8, je ne pouvais pas imprimer.
L'imprimante fonctionnait bien en 10.6.7.

Message d'erreur: "Error: /Library/Printers/EPSON/InkjetPrinter2/Filter/_rastertoescpII_.app/Contents/MacOS/_rastertoescpII_ failed"

LA Solution se trouve ici:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3162870

En résumé:
- Supprimer l'imprimante depuis "Préférences système"
- Supprimer /Library/Caches/Epson
- Supprimer /Library/Printers/EPSON
- Installer les Driver Epson version 2.6 disponible ici:
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL900
(meme si vous avez Lion ce qui est mon cas).
Télécharger le package et l'installer.
Ne pas passer par Software Update (Mise à jour Logiciels)
- Ajouter l'imprimante  depuis "Préférences système"
- Imprimer: ça marche 

Fonctionne avec Lion 10.7, Imprimante Epson RX640, impression depuis OpenOffice 3.3.


----------



## Eglantier (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour


installé depuis quelques jours, le Lion fonctionne plutôt bien: rapide,stable, pas d'applications incompatibles.

Les couleurs sont un peu tristes : barre latérale des fenêtres du finder  ou les boutons de mail ou Safari : manque un peu de contaste.

Sur -Imac 27" , 8 GO de mémoire vive


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir de ce bug en lisant le post
> Par contre moi mon option dans l'onglet résumé de l'iphone "ouvrir itunes à la connexion de cet iphone" est grisé
> C'est un bug ça ou j'ai oublié quelque chose??
> merci



Ton iPhone n'est pas reconnu par iTunes ?
T'as ouvert iTunes avant de connecter l'iPhone ?
Il se synchronise bien ?


----------



## demenla971 (2 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui j'ai eu le même problème.
> L'installation de Lion supprime l'appui "iTunes helper"
> Pour la réinstaller il faut:
> 1- Lancer iTunes
> ...




Je viens de faire une découverte cet OS est incroyable voir délirant!!!
j'ai 2 sessions sur mon Imac sur l'une je peux naviguer dans Iphoto avec 4 doigts et dans le Finder idem par contre sur mon autre session impossible de naviguer avec 4 doigts dans le Finder ou Iphoto , idem sur le MBA de ma compagne, cet OS n'est pas abouti.

Je l'ai testé pendant une semaine sur mon Macmini croyant que tout allait bien je l'ai déployé sur toutes mes machines je le regrette !!!


----------



## bene44 (2 Août 2011)

Ici...le lion rugit sans souci (MBP mid 2009  2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3):love:


----------



## philoo84 (2 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui j'ai eu le même problème.
> L'installation de Lion supprime l'appui "iTunes helper"
> Pour la réinstaller il faut:
> 1- Lancer iTunes
> ...


----------



## Xavcass (2 Août 2011)

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider, j'ai le même problème avec mon matériel scanner EPSON. Chez apple on me répond que le powerPC n'est plus pris en charge et chez Epson on me dit que mon scanner est trop vieux (3ans sans jamais de pb avec Snow Leopard) et me conseille vivement d'acheter un autre scanner bien évidement chez eux. En revanche, il faut absolument lire les étiquettes du matériel en se faisant bien préciser qu'il fonctionne sous untel. La compatibilité PC Mac n'est plus indication suffisante pour avoir la garantie que l'appareil fonctionne avec Lion. Je ne comprends toujours pas le progrès de Lion.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Août 2011)

*Nouveauté liée à la gestion des versions successives d'un document*

Toutes les commandes citées ci-dessous se trouvent dans le* menu Fichier* de la barre des menus
Avant Lion, l'on pouvait créer un nouveau fichier grâce à la commande *Enregistrer sous*.

Avec Lion, *dans Pages*, les choses ont changé en raison de la gestion des versions successives d'un même document.


La commande *Enregistrer* enregistre un nouveau document ou une nouvelle version d'un document ouvert.
La commande *Enregistrer sous* a disparu.
En remplacement, il faut pas passer par la commande *Dupliquer* qui crée une copie d'un document ouvert affublée du terme copie après le nom du fichier sous la forme *Nom - copie.pages*
La commande Enregistrer fonctionne alors en donnant la possibilité de modifier le nom de fichier.

À l'heure où j'écrits ces lignes, je suppose que seules les applications éditées par Apple fonctionnent ainsi. J'ai vérifié qu'il en était de même pour TextEdit, Numbers, Keynote.
J'ai vérifié que Excel et Word n'était pas concerné, et disposaient de l'ancien menu avec la commande *Enregistrer sous* est toujours présente, en attendant que Microsoft publie la prochaine révision d'Office pour Mac  dans quelques mois

Comme quoi une nouveauté importante peut avoir pour conséquence un petit effet pervers. 
On gagne en puissance de fonctionnalité, et on récolte une petite dégradation ergonomique : deux commandes au lieu d'une


----------



## Paipone (2 Août 2011)

Très bonne remarque iluro_64 !


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Août 2011)

Paipone a dit:


> Très bonne remarque iluro_64 !



Merci pour le compliment !


----------



## triceratops (2 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ton iPhone n'est pas reconnu par iTunes ?
> T'as ouvert iTunes avant de connecter l'iPhone ?
> Il se synchronise bien ?



Mon iphone est bien reconnu par itunes et synchronise bien et j'ai essayé de branché itunes avant et après même résultat...

De plus j'ai de gros problèmes d'instabilités avec la clef 3G; celle d'orange ne fonctionne plus et globe trotter connect perd le réseau très souvent et fait tout planter du coup obligé d'éteindre l'ordi en forçant car il ne s'éteint même plus (la roue grise ne s'arrête jamais)


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Mon iphone est bien reconnu par itunes et synchronise bien et j'ai essayé de branché itunes avant et après même résultat...
> 
> De plus j'ai de gros problèmes d'instabilités avec la clef 3G; celle d'orange ne fonctionne plus et globe trotter connect perd le réseau très souvent et fait tout planter du coup obligé d'éteindre l'ordi en forçant car il ne s'éteint même plus (la roue grise ne s'arrête jamais)



Bon si ton iPhone est bien reconnu tu dû as essayé la manip que j'ai décrite plus haut, et tu peux toujours pas cocher la case "ouvrir iTunes..." ?
C'est quand même bizarre :confuses:

Ton iTunes est  à jour ? Tu as bien la version 10.4 ?
Sinon essaye de trouver l'apps "iTunes helper" et de la lancer puis de reconnecter l'iPhone.
Cette appli doit se lancer ensuite avec la session.


----------



## divadesiles (3 Août 2011)

Hello... J'ai moi aussi téléchargé Lion. Pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas fait une utilisation suffisamment poussée pour me faire vraiment une idée (si c'est mieux ou moins bien que SL), mais j'ai djà constaté un gros bug sur Quicktime Player. Lorsqu'une vidéo est ouverte, impossible de déplacer sa fenêtre, tout clic sur la barre de déplacement ou d'ailleurs, sur la vidéo me fait basculer automatiquement sur l'application qui est en arrière-plan (le bureau en général). Sur la cinquantaine de pages de ce fil, je n'ai trouvé personne qui ait ce problème... Suis-je un cas isolé ???
En dehors de ça, pour l'instant, pas de gros problèmes, mais quelques agacements sur des choses disparues (ou peut-être déplacées ou désactivées). Ainsi, je n'aime pas ne plus voir le volume de mon disque dur dans la barre latérale, je n'aime pas ne plus voir dans chaque fenêtre du bureau l'espace disponible sur mon DD, plus de dossier bibliothèque visible mais j'ai trouvé le tuto pour le revoir !... Mail est très différent, pour l'instant, j'avoue que j'ai encore du mal...
Bref, je ne regrette pas d'avoir téléchargé Lion (le 1er OS que j'achète sans ordi), mais je suis impatient de voir venir les mises à jour.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Août 2011)

divadesiles a dit:


> Hello... J'ai moi aussi téléchargé Lion. Pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas fait une utilisation suffisamment poussée pour me faire vraiment une idée (si c'est mieux ou moins bien que SL), mais j'ai djà constaté un gros bug sur Quicktime Player. Lorsqu'une vidéo est ouverte, impossible de déplacer sa fenêtre, tout clic sur la barre de déplacement ou d'ailleurs, sur la vidéo me fait basculer automatiquement sur l'application qui est en arrière-plan (le bureau en général). Sur la cinquantaine de pages de ce fil, je n'ai trouvé personne qui ait ce problème... Suis-je un cas isolé ???
> En dehors de ça, pour l'instant, pas de gros problèmes, mais quelques agacements sur des choses disparues (ou peut-être déplacées ou désactivées). Ainsi, je n'aime pas ne plus voir le volume de mon disque dur dans la barre latérale, je n'aime pas ne plus voir dans chaque fenêtre du bureau l'espace disponible sur mon DD, plus de dossier bibliothèque visible mais j'ai trouvé le tuto pour le revoir !... Mail est très différent, pour l'instant, j'avoue que j'ai encore du mal...
> Bref, je ne regrette pas d'avoir téléchargé Lion (le 1er OS que j'achète sans ordi), mais je suis impatient de voir venir les mises à jour.




J'ai essayé QT avec une petite vidéo faite à l'aide de Photo Booth. En la lisant et/ou en pratiquant des ajouts de séquences, je n'ai pas trouvé d'anomalie.

Par contre, il y a eu relation de quelques bizarreries liées à la version de QT.
J'utilise QT 7.7.1 (2246) version 7.6.6 (1710). Voir s'il n'y a pas quelque chose de ce côté là


----------



## dark juju (3 Août 2011)

Gwenangels a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'en peux plus.
> 
> Les ventilos qui tournent à fond sans arrêt, les kernel panic à répétition.
> 
> ...



Je suis dans le même cas que toi, lion installé sur un macbook pro 15" 2010 et j'enchaine les kernel panic (ils arrivent aléatoirement).
La roue multicolore apparait et plus rien ne réagit, la seule solution est de rester appuyé sur le bouton power. 

J'ai pourtant fait une clean installe, j'ai installé très peu d'applications qui sont toutes compatibles. J'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur XP alors que je n'avais jamais rien eu à redire sur léopard et snow léopard.

J'ai aussi un bug avec mission contrôle, quand je redémarre avec l'authentification automatique je ne vois pas les bureaux virtuels et le fond d'écran ne recule pas. Mais en désactivant l'authentification automatique ça marche normalement.

Pour un OS hyper stable depuis les premières bêtas j'ai connu mieux ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

dark juju a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, lion installé sur un macbook pro 15" 2010 et j'enchaine les kernel panic (ils arrivent aléatoirement).
> La roue multicolore apparait et plus rien ne réagit, la seule solution est de rester appuyé sur le bouton power.
> 
> J'ai pourtant fait une clean installe, j'ai installé très peu d'applications qui sont toutes compatibles. J'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur XP alors que je n'avais jamais rien eu à redire sur léopard et snow léopard.
> ...



Les Kernel Panics produisent des logs, c'est dans ces logs que se trouvent la/les origines du problème.
Parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison que l'OS soit stable pour une majorité d'utilisateur et pas pour d'autres. La différence ne peut être que dans le paramètre ou dans les logiciels installés et plus particulièrement, ceux qui modifient le comportement du système. Et ce n'est pas parce que un fournisseur a déclaré son application compatible qu'elle est absente de problème.
L'origine des problème peut aussi être hardware, par exemple : certaines mémoire peuvent avoir très bien fonctionné avec Leopard ou Snow Leopard et avoir des spécifications qui les rendent incompatible avec un nouveau système.

Mais tout cela se retrouve dans les crash logs.


----------



## Greg312 (3 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai un gros souci, depuis que j'ai installé Lion, aperçu n'arrête pas de planter. Il m'est désormais impossible d'imprimer à partir d'aperçu (l'appui reste en attente jusqu'à se bloquer... je dois forcer à quitter à chaque fois). En plus, certains PDF sont illisibles, par exemple un PDF de 23 pages apparaîtra en 23 pages blanches... Qu'est-ce que je peux faire?


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

Greg312 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un gros souci, depuis que j'ai installé Lion, aperçu n'arrête pas de planter. Il m'est désormais impossible d'imprimer à partir d'aperçu (l'appui reste en attente jusqu'à se bloquer... je dois forcer à quitter à chaque fois). En plus, certains PDF sont illisibles, par exemple un PDF de 23 pages apparaîtra en 23 pages blanches... Qu'est-ce que je peux faire?



Pareil que le message précédent : fouiller dans les lots pour tenter de cerner le problèmes 


PS : Les logs se consultent avec l'utilitaire "Console".


----------



## Greg312 (3 Août 2011)

Je vais regarder, mais en soi le problème se produit juste avec aperçu... Et quand je vais sur terminal je n'ai rien qui apparaît... 
Une idée pour mon problème de PDF?


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

Non, je viens d'ouvrir et de feuilleter un PDF de plus de 400 pages sans problème.
Ton reader est il à jour ?
Sinon, c'est aussi dans les logs qu'il faut chercher la réponse.
Cette démarche de regarder dans les logs devrait être systématique avant de venir sur le forum, parce que, avec la seule information : certains PDFs sont illisible, à part avec une boule de cristal, il est impossible de trouver le problème. 
Alors quand on sèche, une petite copie du compte-rendu d'incident (même pas très bavard) met, bien souvent, les spécialistes sur la voie.


----------



## delmic (3 Août 2011)

SPaCeBaRMaN a dit:


> Yes, img2icns
> 
> Ah bon ? Alors autant j'ai trouvé une option pour modifier la taille de police des textes sous les icônes, autant j'ai pas réussi à trouver d'option pour modifier la taille du texte de la sidebar..... :mouais:



à toute fin utile, c'est dans : Préf. Syst. / Général, mais y'a que 3 tailles ! (c'est toujours ça)


----------



## macdavino (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé ici et j'avoue n'avoir par lu les 50 et quelques pages précedentes.


J'ai un imac 2011 21" sandybridge acheté en mai et j'ai installé Lion.

L'imac plante régulièrement lorsque je visionne une video youtube (daylymotion aussi je crois).
En cas le plantage, seule la souris est encore active mais je ne peux plus rien faire toutes les applis  et menus sont freezées. La seule issue est l'arrêt de la machine sans pouvoir sauver un document par exemple...

Avez vous des infos sur ce sujet ?

Cordialement,


----------



## triskelimages (3 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Installé Lion depuis une petite semaine, en général, bien dans tout, seul bémol, time machine.
Je poss&#279;de 4 DD externes de 1 TO chacun. L'un des 4 sert de time machine, les autres de stockage images. Malgré les réglages dans préférences, Time calcul la totalité des disques à sauvegarder dans mon cas 1,19 To !!!! lorsque que tous ces disques sont sous tension. Par contre lorsque seul le disque timemachine tourne, pas de soucis, la sauvegarde est correcte. Comment contourner cette indexation automatique, sous Snow Leopard, jamais eu ce problème.
Merci et surtout faite rugir Lion...il en vaut la peine


----------



## triceratops (3 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bon si ton iPhone est bien reconnu tu dû as essayé la manip que j'ai décrite plus haut, et tu peux toujours pas cocher la case "ouvrir iTunes..." ?
> C'est quand même bizarre :confuses:
> 
> Ton iTunes est  à jour ? Tu as bien la version 10.4 ?
> ...



Je suis bien en 10.4. J'ai suivi ton conseil est trouvé l'appli Itunes helper que j'avais supprimée de l'ouverture dans le dossier compte et pourtant c'est toujours grisé...:mouais:
Pourtant mon iphone est détecté sans souci apparait bien dans Itunes enfin bref ce comprend rien..
Merci en tout cas de ton aide


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

macdavino a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé ici et j'avoue n'avoir par lu les 50 et quelques pages précedentes.
> 
> ...



As tu essayé "cmd"+"alt"+"esc" pour forcer à quitter la/les application(s) qui ont un problème ?
Puis, ensuite un petit tour dans la console pour tenter d'identifier l'origine.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Août 2011)

triskelimages a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Installé Lion depuis une petite semaine, en général, bien dans tout, seul bémol, time machine.
> Je poss&#279;de 4 DD externes de 1 TO chacun. L'un des 4 sert de time machine, les autres de stockage images. Malgré les réglages dans préférences, Time calcul la totalité des disques à sauvegarder dans mon cas 1,19 To !!!! lorsque que tous ces disques sont sous tension. Par contre lorsque seul le disque timemachine tourne, pas de soucis, la sauvegarde est correcte. Comment contourner cette indexation automatique, sous Snow Leopard, jamais eu ce problème.
> Merci et surtout faite rugir Lion...il en vaut la peine



Il faut dire à TM quels sont les disques qui ne doivent pas être pris en compte :
Préférences TM > Options  : indiquer quels disques ne doivent pas être sauvés  - Enregistrer


----------



## triskelimages (3 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il faut dire à TM quels sont les disques qui ne doivent pas être pris en compte :
> Préférences TM > Options  : indiquer quels disques ne doivent pas être sauvés  - Enregistrer


Hello,
merci de la réponse, mais je crains que cette manipulation soit déjà faite, d'où ma question, ai consulté un vendeur "mac" aujourd'hui à la Fnac Lausanne, il m'a confirmé cette indexation automatique...espérons qu'une MAJ prochaine règle ce petit point...


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

J'ai lu quelques pages du topic mais je n'ai pas tout vu intégralement !

J'ai commandé mon iMac 27" sur l'apple store (i5 3,1Ghz ; 2go pour la carte graphique et 12go de RAM) !
Quand j'ai lancé pour la première fois l'iMac, j'ai pu remarqué à mon grand étonnement ( et à mon plus grand plaisir) que Lion était pré-installé !

Tout fonctionne à merveille, les applications se lancent rapidement, et je ne décèle aucun lags jusque ... j'ouvre le MAS !

Et c'est là que j'ai pu faire la rencontre avec la petite roue colorée, lassante et arrogante, signifiant le chargement du Mac Apple Store ! Cette petite roue dure plusieurs dizaines secondes bien que je n'ai pas de téléchargements ouvert par exemple. Je dispose de la nouvelle livebox (celle rectangulaire) et je n'ai visiblement aucun lags/problèmes avec la connexion puisque Safari est telle une fusée.

Quelqu'un rencontre-il le même soucis ?

Merci à vous dans tous les cas !

PS : Le problème semble toucher pas mal de personnes sachant que sur certains forums anglais ont voit naître des topics concernant ce petit soucis bien gênant


----------



## macdavino (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> J'ai lu quelques pages du topic mais je n'ai pas tout vu intégralement !
> 
> J'ai commandé mon iMac 27" sur l'apple store (i5 3,1Ghz ; 2go pour la carte graphique et 12go de RAM) !
> Quand j'ai lancé pour la première fois l'iMac, j'ai pu remarqué à mon grand étonnement ( et à mon plus grand plaisir) que Lion était pré-installé !
> ...



Sur mon imac je trouve aussi le MAS assez peu réactif sans pour autant éprouver la petite roue coloré!

Par contre as tu de ton coté tenté d'utiliser les services de youtube dans Safari ou Chrome ?

Chez moi ca plante le mac mais pas systématiquement.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Oui j'ai utilisé Youtube et Dailymotion, sans aucun soucis avec Safari


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Je suis bien en 10.4. J'ai suivi ton conseil est trouvé l'appli Itunes helper que j'avais supprimée de l'ouverture dans le dossier compte et pourtant c'est toujours grisé...:mouais:
> Pourtant mon iphone est détecté sans souci apparait bien dans Itunes enfin bref ce comprend rien..
> Merci en tout cas de ton aide



Réactive le lancement de l'appli iTunes Helper à l'ouverture de la session.
Redémarre ton Mac et refait la manie que j'ai décrite, ça devrait bien finir par fonctionner


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Août 2011)

triskelimages a dit:


> Hello,
> merci de la réponse, mais je crains que cette manipulation soit déjà faite, d'où ma question, ai consulté un vendeur "mac" aujourd'hui à la Fnac Lausanne, il m'a confirmé cette indexation automatique...espérons qu'une MAJ prochaine règle ce petit point...



J'ai un DDI de 500 Go, et 3 DDE de 1 Go. Donc, pas très loin de ta configuration. Dans la liste de TM j'ai exclu le DD de TM, et les deux autres DDE. Pour la première sauvegarde après l'installation de Lion, disques inutiles exclus, la taille a été de 4 Go environ 

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'indexation a une influence ! L'indexation comme son l'indique, est un mécanisme pour SpotLight. À ma connaissance, ça n'apporte pas de modification aux fichiers, donc pas de sauvegarde par TM. Par contre, l'indexation après l'installation peut prendre des heures.


----------



## macdavino (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Oui j'ai utilisé Youtube et Dailymotion, sans aucun soucis avec Safari



En fait j'ai cherche sur google et je pense ne pas être le seul :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3194165?start=0&tstart=0

ou 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3191134?start=0&tstart=0

Bref j'espère un correctif rapide

Le problème n'est pas systématique chez moi et c'est en visionnant plusieurs video que ca fini par freezer le mac. La prochaine fois j'essaierai le "cmd"+"alt"+"esc"...


----------



## triskelimages (3 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai un DDI de 500 Go, et 3 DDE de 1 Go. Donc, pas très loin de ta configuration. Dans la liste de TM j'ai exclu le DD de TM, et les deux autres DDE. Pour la première sauvegarde après l'installation de Lion, disques inutiles exclus, la taille a été de 4 Go environ
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'indexation a une influence ! L'indexation comme son l'indique, est un mécanisme pour SpotLight. À ma connaissance, ça n'apporte pas de modification aux fichiers, donc pas de sauvegarde par TM. Par contre, l'indexation après l'installation peut prendre des heures.


Merci, tu as raison, indexation n'est le terme exact. Je vous voulais plutôt dire choix forcé. Bref, je vais encore chercher des infos qui sait bonne pioche ailleurs.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Sinon personne n'est touché par ce problème de lenteur Avec le MAC APPLE STORE et de lenteurs ?


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Sinon personne n'est touché par ce problème de lenteur Avec le MAC APPLE STORE et de lenteurs ?



Lis 3 ou 4 posts plus haut. Tu n'es pas seul...


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Non Hellix06, il n'y a pas d'autres posts semblables ..


----------



## Patient Zero (3 Août 2011)

Hello hello, je suis sur le téléphone donc dsl si mon probleme a déjà été cité!  J'ai un gros souci avec mon installe de Lion. Tout fonctionnais bien puis Dun coup plus de clavier. Plus possibilité de cliqué. ( avec un souris externe les clics marche mais sont inversé! Et je ne peux pas cliquer ou je veux mais seulement a certain endroit genre pomme redemmaré

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Dsl je peux pas éditer. Voici la suite.   Le plus étrange c'est que en bootant sur le DVD de SL tout marche bien.   Jetais sous Windows pour différant raison avant de revenir a lion, c'est un pote qui ma passer sont DVD pour linstall. Penser vois que ce pourrai être une mesure anti pirate?  Merci


----------



## triceratops (3 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Réactive le lancement de l'appli iTunes Helper à l'ouverture de la session.
> Redémarre ton Mac et refait la manie que j'ai décrite, ça devrait bien finir par fonctionner



Tout fait mais rien ne marche c'est toujours grisé... Aurais je mal installé itunes helper dans ouverture compte? Je l'ai déposé dedans tout à l'air d'être bon pourtant...


----------



## dark juju (4 Août 2011)

J'ai installé uniquement des logiciels apple (iLife et iWork) tous mis à jour ou google chrome et firefox que je n'utilise pas.

J'ai même la roue multicolore qui apparait si je mets plus de 10 secondes à me connecter. Sinon la roue tourne désespérément.

Dans les logs il semble que ça parte en sucette à partir de ce moment là :


Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien WindowServer[98]: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien loginwindow[55]: kCGErrorFailure: CGSPackagesGetWorkspaceType: couldn't get workspace type
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien loginwindow[55]: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien SecurityAgent[120]: Echo enabled
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien com.apple.mtmfs[50]: /var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T//mtmfsMap50
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien configd[14]: network configuration changed.
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien UserEventAgent[11]: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CaptivePublishState:1211 en1 - Probe
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien UserEventAgent[11]: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CNSPreferences:60 Creating new preferences
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien UserEventAgent[11]: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CaptiveStartDetect:2343 Bypassing probe on freebox because it is protected and not on the exception list
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien UserEventAgent[11]: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CaptivePublishState:1211 en1 - Unknown
Aug  4 00:31:25 MacBook-Pro-de-Julien configd[14]: network configuration changed. 

... et c'est encore long mais je n'y comprends pas grand chose.


----------



## Gwenangels (4 Août 2011)

dark juju a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, lion installé sur un macbook pro 15" 2010 et j'enchaine les kernel panic (ils arrivent aléatoirement).
> La roue multicolore apparait et plus rien ne réagit, la seule solution est de rester appuyé sur le bouton power.
> 
> J'ai pourtant fait une clean installe, j'ai installé très peu d'applications qui sont toutes compatibles. J'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur XP alors que je n'avais jamais rien eu à redire sur léopard et snow léopard.
> ...




Fiouuu, c'est l'horreur, vraiment, j'en suis là à 8 Kernel Panic en un jour et de plus en plus rapprochés...

Voici ce que j'obtiens, je sais bien que vous n'avez pas que ça à foutre, mais je n'y comprends rien moi, alors si vous pouviez me dire ce qui ne va pas avec ça... Merci.

Ps : je note que j'ai le même modèle que Dark Juju et nous avons le même problème...


```
Interval Since Last Panic Report:  9725 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          5
Anonymous UUID:                    B9D3E577-BAE8-4876-9797-E200A30B7599

Thu Aug  4 04:01:31 2011
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff7f809122bf): NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG 0x0a2910de 0x00100000 0x00000000, BAR0 0xc0000000 0xffffff80a0678000 0x0a5480a2, D0, P3/4
Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff807ca2b800 : 0xffffff8000220702 
0xffffff807ca2b880 : 0xffffff7f809122bf 
0xffffff807ca2b910 : 0xffffff7f80a023fc 
0xffffff807ca2b960 : 0xffffff7f80a024bc 
0xffffff807ca2b9c0 : 0xffffff7f80cac749 
0xffffff807ca2bb00 : 0xffffff7f80a21519 
0xffffff807ca2bb30 : 0xffffff7f8091bc4a 
0xffffff807ca2bbe0 : 0xffffff7f8091754c 
0xffffff807ca2bdd0 : 0xffffff7f80919001 
0xffffff807ca2beb0 : 0xffffff7f808b42a4 
0xffffff807ca2bf00 : 0xffffff7f822857de 
0xffffff807ca2bf50 : 0xffffff7f82285f32 
0xffffff807ca2bf70 : 0xffffff800023dafc 
0xffffff807ca2bfb0 : 0xffffff8000820057 
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
         com.apple.NVDAResman(7.0.2)[7E65ECA2-D3A1-35F8-B845-C975FB531E7E]@0xffffff7f808b2000->0xffffff7f80b88fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.5)[95ABB490-3AB5-3D5E-9C21-67089A9AE6A1]@0xffffff7f8083e000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3)[E99C8907-946D-3F1A-A261-4C0F2D5D0451]@0xffffff7f808a0000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3)[897EB322-FD55-36D7-A68E-9E9C34A74A84]@0xffffff7f80868000
         com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal(7.0.2)[2E84958C-1EEC-316B-9F7A-68C368F83476]@0xffffff7f80b89000->0xffffff7f80eaafff
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(7.0.2)[7E65ECA2-D3A1-35F8-B845-C975FB531E7E]@0xffffff7f808b2000
         com.apple.driver.AGPM(100.12.40)[0F9DB3F1-BE6E-3C13-A7D5-86385AE82AB1]@0xffffff7f82284000->0xffffff7f8228efff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3)[897EB322-FD55-36D7-A68E-9E9C34A74A84]@0xffffff7f80868000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3)[E99C8907-946D-3F1A-A261-4C0F2D5D0451]@0xffffff7f808a0000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.5)[95ABB490-3AB5-3D5E-9C21-67089A9AE6A1]@0xffffff7f8083e000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task
Boot args: arch=x86_64

Mac OS version:
11A511

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 11.0.0: Sat Jun 18 12:56:35 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.22.73~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 24CC17EB-30B0-3F6C-907F-1A9B2057AF78
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 594201268048
last loaded kext at 114627989630: com.regularrateandrhythm.driver.RowmoteIREmu    1.0 (addr 0xffffff7f8238d000, size 16384)
last unloaded kext at 187264309179: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI    4.4.0 (addr 0xffffff7f810e9000, size 65536)
loaded kexts:
com.regularrateandrhythm.driver.RowmoteIREmu    1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor    1.9.4d0
com.apple.filesystems.ntfs    3.8
com.apple.filesystems.autofs    3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver    122
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC    1.59
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA    2.1.1f11
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient    3.5.9
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl    1.0.24
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver    2.1.1f11
com.apple.driver.AGPM    100.12.40
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics    7.0.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB    7.0.2
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor    3.0.1d2
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet    1.0.0d1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X    7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver    1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU    2.0.1d2
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin    4.7.0b2
com.apple.GeForce    7.0.2
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl    3.0.8
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC    1.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons    220.8
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController    309
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard    220.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader    3.0.0
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless    1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib    1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache    32
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient    3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet    3.0.6b9
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage    2.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub    4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331    500.20.6
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM    1.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager    161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI    4.8.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI    4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons    1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort    2.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC    1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET    1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS    1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC    1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC    1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient    166.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall    3.0.30
com.apple.security.quarantine    1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement    166.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers    1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib    2.1.1f11
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController    1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface    80.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager    2.5f17
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily    10.0.5
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP    2.2.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily    1.8.3fc11
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib    1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController    2.1.1f11
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily    2.1.1f11
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC    3.1.1d2
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily    4.7.0b2
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI    1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl    3.0.8
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert    1.0.3
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal    7.0.2
com.apple.NVDAResman    7.0.2
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport    2.3
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily    2.3
com.apple.driver.BroadcomUSBBluetoothHCIController    2.5f17
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController    2.5f17
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily    2.5f17
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch    220.23
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver    4.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice    3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass    3.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub    4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite    3.9.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice    3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily    1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily    1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily    1.7
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter    403
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController    1.0.0d5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI    2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily    3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient    4.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family    400.40
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily    2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily    4.4.3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily    4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime    1.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily    1.7.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily    2.0.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily    1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox    165
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch    1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet    7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages    326
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily    1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore    28.18
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform    1.4
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily    2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily    1.4
```


----------



## delmic (4 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> À propose de la chauffe et de l'occupation CPU : je me disais depuis hier soir que la température montait un peu plus haut et que la CPU était un peu plus occupée.
> Le vilain : SystemUIServer. N'ayant pas redémarré depuis jeudi dernier ni même fermé ma session (ou une seule fois), ce n'est pas forcément étonnant.
> 
> Bref : je viens de le zigouiller et c'est redevenu normal. Un pis-aller mais qui évite de me délogger/relogger.
> ...



Mes excuses par avance pour mon ignorance (je fais partie de "ceux à qui ça ... fait un peu peur" ) mais j'ai 2 questions :
Que perd-on exactement en zigouillant SystemUIServer ?
Où se trouve l'option sous Onyx ?​

Suite au passage à Lion, j'ai été récemment victime d'une utilisation à 250 % du CPU :hein: par ce fameux SystemUIServer (promis, c'est ce qu'annonçait moniteur d'activité  ). J'ai cru comprendre que cela venait de CheckUp et je l'ai stoppé, mais si SystemUIServer n'est pas indispensable, je suis preneur...



Sinon, j'ai installé Lion sur SL (sans clean install, juste une sauvegarde TM et une partition de secours SL au cas où), et pour ma part j'en suis presque entièrement satisfait.

J'ai dans le temps pas mal bataillé pour tenter une approche cohérente de Spaces, mais les bureaux virtuels, à l'époque, disparaissaient à chaque relance de session dès lors qu'ils étaient inutilisés : c'est dire avec quel bonheur je découvre le couple Reprise / Mission Control, qui permet enfin d'affecter de manière pérenne telle application à tel bureau, que celle-ci soit ouverte ou pas.
Encore un petit effort, et Apple permettra peut-être de nommer lesdits bureaux (style : utilitaire, traitements de texte, compta, ...).

J'ai lu ici et là des critiques sur le fait que les applis relancent toutes les fenêtres, mais j'ai cru aussi comprendre que &#8997;+&#8984;+q permettait d'invalider ceci : moralité, c'est comme on le sent  , et personnellement j'aime bien ça chez Apple :love:
Pour ma part, le fait de quitter une session (voire d'éteindre l'ordinateur) et de TOUT retrouver à sa place au redémarrage prime largement sur le temps passé à fermer tel onglet ou fenêtre avant de quitter 

Si j'ai cru au départ que ma souris avait perdu la tête  (ou du moins marchait dessus), j'ai vite trouvé sur ce post l'option "Déplacer le contenu dans la direction du mouvement des doigts lors du défilement et de la navigation" : franchement, ça c'est de l'explication de texte, non ? 




Enfin, et pour contenter les plus critiques , il me faut reconnaitre quelques dysfonctionnements et/ou problèmes :

Concernant les applis :

c'est bien joli le 64 bits, mais AppleWorks / Palm Desktop / MacCrackAttack / et j'en oublie surement, ne fonctionnent plus 
concernant AppleWorks, cela en dit long sur l'intérêt d'Apple pour le suivi de ses applis et surtout de ses clients 
quant à MacCrackAttack : c'est rédhibitoire, cela va m'obliger à garder une version de SL 
Concernant la machine :

c'est vrai que contrairement à SL, Lion me permets d'entendre le ventilo dès le réveil le matin (en plus il bourdonne un peu vers 1150 rpm)
Ceci étant, ma t° CPU ne dépasse plus 60 à 65° (alors qu'elle pouvait grimper à 85 ou 90° sous SL)
En fait, ça donne l'impression que Lion "sur-active" les ventilos sur mon iMac par rapport à SL (et c'est tant mieux  )

... et la meilleure pour la fin : au moment de clore (il y a 5 mn), *enfin un Kernel Panic  *, et un beau, avec rideau descendant sur l'écran, texte en japonais, honnêtement, j'avais plus vu depuis Tiger me semble-t-il​Ben reprise m'a juste perdu ma liste à puces ci-dessus que j'ai dû retaper  ...


----------



## big41 (4 Août 2011)

triceratops a dit:


> Tout fait mais rien ne marche c'est toujours grisé... Aurais je mal installé itunes helper dans ouverture compte? Je l'ai déposé dedans tout à l'air d'être bon pourtant...



Alors pour ma part iTunes Helper avait été supprimer lors de l'installation de Lion.
Donc je l'ai réactivé en faisant la manie déjà décrite.
S'il est dans ton ouverture de session, as tu vérifié qu'il est bien lancé ensuite ?
Sinon la seule solution restante c'est une réinstallation d'iTunes.


----------



## firstimac (4 Août 2011)

AVIS AUX PAS PRESSES, attendés au moins 6 mois avant de prendre LION, aux vus des nombreux problèmes, ça marche tres bien avec SL:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> AVIS AUX PAS PRESSES, attendés au moins 6 mois avant de prendre LION, aux vus des nombreux problèmes, ça marche tres bien avec SL:love:



Je ne comprends pas  Car si on met Lion sur une machine conforme aux besoins de Lion, tout fonctionne.


----------



## papayes (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme l'avis des utilisateurs est semble-t-il sinon sollicité du moins encouragé,
je me laisse aller vers des critiques que j'espère constructives pour les 10.7.1 ou 2..

Je comprends parfaitement que pour les écrans tactiles de faible dimension, iphone, ipad ou ultraportable, priorité soit donné à la facilité extraordinaire du doigté.

Mais pour une machine de Bureau demandant une parfaite productivité,
seule la souris et les raccourcis claviers sont réellement efficaces !

1. *Nouveauté non documentée : La liste ou l'historique des derniers documents qui apparaissent dans l'icône dockée.* Seul Onyx parvient à les supprimer. 
Pour une machine de Bureau : Adieu la confidentialité indispensable parfois suivant les Entreprises !
&#10155; Donner le choix à l'utilisateur de les supprimer par application.

2.* Diminution anormale des ascenseurs verticaux des fenêtres*, leur petitesse fait perdre un temps pour bien placer la souris, d'autant que point ci-dessous, une légère erreur de la souris peut faire disparaître l'affichage de l'image hors écran.

3. *Instabilité des fenêtres *par déplacement de la souris qui déborde accidentellement la fenêtre affichée.
La aussi, si le doigté sur écran tactile évite cela ou se corrige assez vite, voir disparaître la fenêtre sur un bord de l'écran, devient une perte de temps agaçante surtout lorsqu'on utilise plusieurs grandes fenêtres (27"), tout comme en machine de bureau, besoin n'est pas toujours de se trouver en Plein écran !

4. Pouvoir Nommer les différents Bureaux

5. Quelle idée de cacher la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur par défaut, heureusement qu'il y a le Terminal pour rétablir, mais pourquoi vouloir copier les dérives de Windows ?

Bon, cela suffit pour ce matin, j'ai du boulot !
Sinon, cela semble un  bon OS pour écran tactile et les portables.

Très médiocre en situation de Travail de Bureau. Apple a-t-il l'intention de perdre les Cabinets d'Architectes ou autres Entreprises attachées à un outil efficace et convivial ?

Cordialement,


----------



## dark juju (4 Août 2011)

@ Gwenangels

Le problème vient peut être de notre modèle de Macbook Pro 

Je viens de faire une clean installe sans récupérer mes documents, comptes, applications. Je suis reparti entièrement de zéro avec un nouveau compte utilisateur et j'ai toujours le kernel panic au moment du login et j'en ai eu un autre en sortant mon mac de veille.

Même avec un système entièrement vierge ça plante !

Je précise que la mémoire vive est d'origine et que j'ai un Vertex 2 qui fonctionnait très bien.


----------



## mac130 (4 Août 2011)

Constat après install Lion sur Macbook Pro 15 mi-2009.

    Processeur  2,53 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
    Mémoire  4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
    Graphisme  NVIDIA GeForce 9400M 256 MB
    Disque dur OCZ-VERTEX2 (pas de Trim)

Clean install évidemment pour éliminer d'entrée d'éventuels problèmes.
Tout est fluide, démarrage et arrêt du système quasi instantanné (c'était déjà le cas sous SL).

Voici la liste des logiciels installés (en versions développées pour Lion)
- gestionnaire connexion 3G SFR Vodafone (preview edition pour Lion) 4.06.01.00
- istat Menus 3.18
- Hyperdock 1.1.3
- Candy Bar 3.3.2
- EasyFind 4.8
- Stuffit Expander 15.0.3a
- Adobe Reader 10.1.0
- Logitech Control Center 3.4.0
- Plugin Flash Player 10,3,181,34 pour Safari
- iWork 09
- VLC 1.1.11
- Trillian 1.1.7

Un seul kernel panic depuis, au démarrage.
Après une dizaine de jour d'utilisation, je suis satisfait. Safari a planté 1 fois au démarrage. Les fenêtres réouvertes ne répondaient plus. Time Machine ne fonctionne pas avec mon disque NAS Synology DS210j (malgré mise à jour DSM 3.2beta).


----------



## delmic (4 Août 2011)

Xavcass a dit:


> Depuis l'installation de LION j'ai des soucis avec certains serveurs qui ne veulent plus s'ouvrir et plus grave. J'ai un scanner EPSON qui n'est plus pris en charge.
> l'intitulé exacte du message est : Les applications Power PC ne sont plus pris en charge.
> Alors que cet appareil marchait très bien avec Leopard
> 
> ...



Peut-être ceci t'aideras :

Jusqu'à récemment je pilotais mon Epson Perfection 1260 avec l'appli "Epson Scan" (appli PPC => ne fonctionnant plus sous Lion)

suite à un dysfonctionnement (voile sur l'image lors d'un scan) , j'ai découvert l'appli "EPSON Perfection 1260" (dans Utilisateurs/mon_doss_départ/Bibliothèque/Printers), qui elle fonctionne sous 10.7

Donc, si tu utilises "Epson Scan", je t'invite à te rendre dans Bibliothèque/Printers où tu devrais trouver une appli du nom de ton scanner, puis soit tu la copies dans "/Applications", soit tu crées un alias

Cela ressemble à un bug de la mise à jour de chez Epson : cette nouvelle appli aurait dû remplacer (et supprimer) l'ancienne, mais comme elles ne sont pas dans le même dossier (l'ancienne était dans "/Applications"), les 2 ont coexisté !

Quant aux réponses de chez Epson, je t'invite à lire ceci


----------



## dark juju (4 Août 2011)

J'ai trouvé d'autres gens qui semblent avoir des freezes avec les macbook pro 2010 sur les forums apple :

https://discussions.apple.com/message/15810447#15810447


----------



## delmic (4 Août 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Effectivement, Lion ne prend plus en charge les applications PowerPC, maintenant, c'est à EPSON de mettre à jour ses pilotes pour l'architectures Intel... Ça fait cinq ans qu'Apple est passé à Intel, est-ce à dire, que ça fait cinq ans qu'Espion n'a pas mis à jour ses drivers?



Il l'ont fait : mais à la manière Epson    ... 

... en laissant à l'utilisateur le soin de comprendre qu'une appli PPC dans /Application pouvait en cacher une autre dans /Bibliothèque 

Et surtout en se gardant bien de l'expliquer à leurs clients  dès fois qu'on rachète du coup un scanner Epson tout neuf :rallyes:


----------



## fau6il (4 Août 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> AVIS AUX PAS PRESSES, attendés au moins 6 mois avant de prendre LION, aux vus des nombreux problèmes, ça marche tres bien avec SL:love:



_Tout à fait d'accord avec toi! 
Il semble en effet que tout ne baigne pas&#8230; _


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas  Car si on met Lion sur une machine conforme aux besoins de Lion, tout fonctionne.



Je plussoie cent mille fois !

Pourquoi n'ai-je pas de problème sur ma vielle bécane Core 2 Duo ?
Parce que j'ai cherché un peu quand j'en rencontrai un, résolu, la plupart du temps, en examinant avec attention les Préférences Système et/ou les Références d'Applications, et aussi en regardant dans les menus quels changements apportaient la touche ALT ou la touche MAJ, et en me demandant pourquoi le Menu Fichier avait changé dans certains cas et pas dans d'autres 

Quoi qu'il en soit, un système propre installé dans une machine propre ne pose pas de problème, sauf aux applications qui ne sont plus compatibles pour différentes raisons (obsolescence due à l'ancienneté, règles de programmations imposées par Apple non respectées).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




firstimac a dit:


> AVIS AUX PAS PRESSES, attendés au moins 6 mois avant de prendre LION, aux vus des nombreux problèmes, ça marche tres bien avec SL:love:



Argument à validité contestable. *Voir ici* et *aussi ici*


----------



## chris63100 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, passage à Lion le jour de la sortie (sur mon MacBook Pro 15"4 en 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 3 GB 667 DDR2 uniquement, j'attends un peu avant de passer mon Mac Pro de 8 curs d'octobre dernier au roi de la jungle, parce qu'avec toutes mes production musicales dessus je préfère avoir quelque chose qui marche à coup sûr ^^).

La plupart des choses marchent bien, de bonnes idées dans l'ensemble, mais je suis surtout ici pour parler de ce qui ne FONCTIONNE PAS ! (oh le vilain... ).

Donc voici les problèmes que je rencontre :



impossible de configurer le clique droit sur mon trackpad (j'ai encore la version avec le bouton de clique en dessous de la zone tactile)
le trackpad est un peu petit pour les mouvements avec trop de doigts (bon, certes ça vient de ma vieille bécane, mais il faut quand même le souligner)
les préférences système semblent ne pas tenir (le clique droit en est la preuve, je l'active, je ferme les préférences système, je les rouvre et la case de clique droit est décochée !)
même chose pour le mode energy saver : je configure sur une durée, je ferme, je rouvre et c'est une autre valeur.

Sinon je suis un peu triste de ne plus pouvoir revenir à la page précédente sous Firefox en balayant avec trois doigts vers la gauche (moi aussi je n'avais jamais autant vu le dashboard que depuis que je suis passé à la crinière ^^)

A part ça, de mon côté ça marche pas mal, et pourtant j'ai que 3 GB de RAM (faudra que je pense à commander une seconde barrette de 2 GB chez Macway à l'occasion ).

Sur ce, si quelqu'un peut m'aider à régler mes problèmes de préférences systèmes et me faire récupérer mon clique droit (qui ne fonctionne plus non plus en tapotant le pad avec deux doigts en similtanné... ) et ainsi m'éviter de devoir avoir tout le temps la Magic Mouse à portée de patte, ça sera avec plaisir !

Allez, bonne journée les Mac'eux, et merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon post !


----------



## delmic (4 Août 2011)

adnkanibal a dit:


> la moitié de mes applications ne fontionne plus... (power PC bien sur) sans aucune solution alternative pour les utiliser (à part avec parallel desktop... la galère)



Il se trouve que je possède parallèle desktop :love:  

mais, excuses mon ignorance, comment fais-tu pour lancer une appli PPC via parallel  (sérieux - ça m'intéresse)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




nicoham a dit:


> ... Fonctionne avec Lion 10.7, Imprimante Epson RX640, impression depuis OpenOffice 3.3.



ah bon  : il m'a semblé lire quelque part qu'OpenOffice n'était pas compatible avec Lion

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------

et hop : un petit dernier qui me gonfle depuis quelques temps (et si j'en crois la lecture de ce Post, certains se font autant avoir que moi au début  )


La correction automatique sous Safari (bien que désactivée sous Lion chez moi) traduit les smileys et autres abréviations dont nous sommes friands :

"applis" => "appuis", très fréquent dans ce post
"" => ":confuses:" )
"" => ":roll eyes:"

Étonnant, non


----------



## Goli (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous
Pour une raison particulière (incruster commentaires et autres avec une mise en page spécifique et dans une langue de scriptes complexes... ouf!!!!!) je dois utiliser Aperçu 5.0. de Leopard sur Lion, à la place de Aperçu 5.5 (laquelle pour le moment ne répond pas à mes attentes). Je modifie donc un peu le nom de l'appli Apercu 5.0.1; je l'importe de 10.6 vers 10.7, je l'ouvre, ça marche pas, même en mode 32 
Quelqu'un a une solution pour moi???


----------



## michouillette (4 Août 2011)

mac-user(euse) depuis juin 2011 (imac 27"), j'ai donc été jeune bizuth(e) sur SL ;  j'ai profité du programme "up-to-date" et suis donc passée sous Lion depuis 3 jours et plusieurs remarques :
- programme "up-to-date" simplissime
- mise à jour Lion : 2h30 tout compris (téléchargement et installation) et j'habite au fin fond de la campagne...
- quelques mises à jour de programme +tard (Itunes, Java...) et tout fonctionne merveilleusement
...
Conclusion :
je ne suis certes pas une experte et donc je n'utilise pas pléthore de logiciels mais pour ma pratique courante c'est parfait 
ce message servira donc à rassurer ceux qui comme moi pourraient être "stressés" par cette mise à jour !


----------



## babar81ced (4 Août 2011)

*Help me please !!!!!
*

salut tout le monde, 

Pour ma part depuis que je suis passé sous lion et avec VLC version 1.11.1, je ne peux plus regarder les chaines free avec VLC, j'ai beau passer par :
1- la découverte de flux avec VLC, 
2 - avec le liste des chaines sur le fichier mru, 
3 - passer par freego, 

Rien à faire toujours un message d'erreur !!! j'ai essayé d'installer la version 1.10 de VLC mais toujours rien... j'ai réussi à tout faire marcher la semaine derniere, mais je ne sais pas comment et bien sur ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui !!!

Merci d'avance de votre aide 

Ps : j'ai posté sur les fils de freebox, vlc etc mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse


----------



## Gwenangels (4 Août 2011)

dark juju a dit:


> J'ai trouvé d'autres gens qui semblent avoir des freezes avec les macbook pro 2010 sur les forums apple :
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/15810447#15810447




Oui c'est bien ça mais changer ce paramètre n'y fait rien, ça continue !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

Bon voilà, je vous écrit de la partition 7 puisque j'ai désormais un Kernel Panic à chaque démarrage. Os X est inutilisable...


----------



## MrZokho (4 Août 2011)

Hello,

J'ai installé OS X Lion il y a quelques jours, et je remarque que Spotlight indexe mon disque dur à chaque démarrage, est-ce normal (surtout que ça prend un certain temps) ?
Merci.


----------



## moky99 (4 Août 2011)

- imac alu mai 2007 plus lent (4Go de Ram)
- plantage régulier du finder quand je déplace des fichiers en lots vers un autre répertoire 
- fermeture de Lion ne marche jamais (je dois m'y reprendre à deux fois) 
- ralentissement de la lecture des vidéos full hd depuis un disque dur externe quand je fais autre chose sur ce disque (exemple copie de fichier) alors que sur Leopard ça tournait bien.

ergonomie moins bonne (impossible d'ouvrir deux répertoires identiques pour déplacer des fichiers d'un répertoire vers un sous-répertoire

en somme, pourri, j'aurais dû rester sur snow leopard


----------



## herszk (4 Août 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> *Help me please !!!!!
> *
> 
> Rien à faire toujours un message d'erreur !!! j'ai essayé d'installer la version 1.10 de VLC mais toujours rien... j'ai réussi à tout faire marcher la semaine derniere, mais je ne sais pas comment et bien sur ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui !!!
> ...



Bonsoir.
Quel message d'erreur as-tu ?


----------



## mac130 (4 Août 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> *Help me please !!!!!
> *
> 
> salut tout le monde,
> ...



Quel message d'erreur ? 
Avec VLC 1.1.11, j'accède parfaitement aux chaines de ma Freebox.


----------



## babar81ced (4 Août 2011)

bon et bien que dire, ça marche ... quand ma freebox tv est éteinte. merci en tout cas les gars !


----------



## drs (4 Août 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> bon et bien que dire, ça marche ... quand ma freebox tv est éteinte. merci en tout cas les gars !



effectivement, ca peut dépendre de ton débit. La TV demande 3,5Mbps. Si ton débit n'est pas suffisant pour fournir deux flux tv, ça ne pourra pas fonctionner en même temps


----------



## Tchoury (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
depuis que j'ai installé lion mon mac ne reconnait plus ma freebox... l'icône n'apparait pas dans la barre latérale, et je ne peux donc pas transférer de fichiers de mon mac vers la freebox. Pourtant le wifi fonctionne correctement et grâce à PlayBack la freebox accède normalement aux doosiers de mon mac...
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème et y-a-t-il un moyen de le résoudre ?


----------



## yoonymac (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai remarqué que lorsque je change mon Fond D'écran un seul de mes bureau virtuel a pris en charge le changement d'image, du coup lorsque je lance Mission Control ben j'ai des fond d'écran différent; La solution est le redémarrage mais cela ne fonction pas toujours.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

Depuis que je suis passé sous Mac osx 10.7,Final cut Pro X me pose problème l'application Freeze et ne "Répond Pas" pas cool  et cela continue après réinstallation

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------

Salut, Tu Transfère tes fichiers par FTP ?


----------



## soms (5 Août 2011)

bonsoir,
depuis que je suis passé sous lion, le logiciel "Aperçu" ne fonctionne plus! ( après plusieurs tentative et de disfonctionnement je suis repasser sous snow apres avoir appeler l'assistance apple pour réinstaller lion pour voir si y avais des problème durant l'installe mais rien a changer! 

elle se lance mais ne va pas plus loin! 
je suis obliger de cliquer sur "forcer a quitter"  et  pour reprendre le contrôle de ma machine! car des qu'elle s'ouvre elle ne répond deja plus!

Je ne peux plus ouvrir aucune photo ... ce qui est très désagréable ... 

Avez vous une solution a me proposer!?


----------



## gregoiredm (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
De mon côté, presque que du bon après prise en main de la nouvelle interface !
Grégoire


----------



## herszk (5 Août 2011)

Tchoury a dit:


> Bonjour,
> depuis que j'ai installé lion mon mac ne reconnait plus ma freebox... l'icône n'apparait pas dans la barre latérale, et je ne peux donc pas transférer de fichiers de mon mac vers la freebox. Pourtant le wifi fonctionne correctement et grâce à PlayBack la freebox accède normalement aux doosiers de mon mac...
> Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème et y-a-t-il un moyen de le résoudre ?



Bonjour.
La solution est ici :
http://www.free4mac.fr/?paged=2


----------



## fau6il (5 Août 2011)

soms a dit:


> Avez vous une solution a me proposer!?



_Revenir en arrière sur le dos de SL   et attendre que ça passe     _


----------



## francois_6200 (5 Août 2011)

C'est quand même bizare je suis un des seuls à ne pas rencontrer de problème sous Lion ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> C'est quand même bizare je suis un des seuls à ne pas rencontrer de problème sous Lion ?



Je m'inquiéterais si j'étais à ta place.


----------



## hades (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> C'est quand même bizare je suis un des seuls à ne pas rencontrer de problème sous Lion ?



On est au moins 2 ! :love:
J'ai pu lire dans cette discussion que je suis depuis le début qu'il y a effectivement d'autres personnes dans notre cas, il faut dire aussi que le sujet est "Vos premières impressions sur Lion (*bugs, problèmes *etc...).

En tout cas, chez moi :


----------



## herszk (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> C'est quand même bizare je suis un des seuls à ne pas rencontrer de problème sous Lion ?



Tu fais surtout partie de l'immense majorité silencieuse qui n'a pas de problème, et qui n'en parle donc pas.
Les forums sont surtout faits pour essayer de résoudre les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer et ne reflètent absolument pas, en terme de statistiques, le ressenti de tel ou tel produit.


----------



## francois_6200 (5 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Tu fais surtout partie de l'immense majorité silencieuse qui n'a pas de problème, et qui n'en parle donc pas.
> Les forums sont surtout faits pour essayer de résoudre les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer et ne reflètent absolument pas, en terme de statistiques, le ressenti de tel ou tel produit.



Car la je fais tourner 
- ripit
- Apple store, je telecharge iphoto '11 (oui je me suis lancé)
- Mail
- msn messenger
- safari avec 4 onglet dont un video de "debuter sur mac" 

et aucun bug, ralentissement ni de roue ....


----------



## Guitou_du_Net (5 Août 2011)

J&#8217;ai installé Lion sur un iMac 2011 ( 8 Go mémoire ) &#8230;après avoir testé selon l&#8217;excellente méthode de Da Capo ( sur DD externe cloné SL) &#8230;.l&#8217;installation définitive n&#8217;a posé aucun problème avec des résultats parfaits &#8230;.compatibilités des programmes&#8230;.réseau ( ex DD en réseau &#8230;.imprimante multifonction wifi&#8230;etc ) &#8230;.nouvelles fonctionnalités ( gestures par ex) 100 % opérationnelles. avec magic mouse  et trackpad&#8230;.
Pour moi cet opus est parfait ( un peu comme Windows7 par rapport aux autres windows )
Je suis désolé pour ceux qui n&#8217;ont pas cette chance . J&#8217;avoue que j&#8217;étais un peu inquiet au regard des nombreuses déboires vu sur ce forum ainsi que sur le forum App Store&#8230;et je ne regrette pas cet essai sur DD externe qui m&#8217; a parfaitement rassuré &#8230;Merci encore à da Capo .


----------



## francois_6200 (5 Août 2011)

Je précise, que j'ai installé Lion par la méthode recommandé par Apple ...


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> C'est quand même bizare je suis un des seuls à ne pas rencontrer de problème sous Lion ?



Mais non, mais non, nous sommes nombreux à ne pas avoir de problème  
Seuls ceux qui pensent en avoir ou qui en ont vraiment animent ce fil  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




francois_6200 a dit:


> Je précise, que j'ai installé Lion par la méthode recommandé par Apple ...



En général, c'est pas mal


----------



## ericg18 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais juste signaler en passant que la mise à jour est gratuite pour des mac achetés avant la date fatidique du 6 Juin (Mon MacBookPro acheté début mai à pu bénéficier gratuitement du téléchargement OSX Lion)

Si vous avez acheté un Mac depuis le 6 juin 2011, vous êtes *éligible à une mise à jour gratuite vers OS X Lion* : 

*OS X Lion : un formulaire pour mettre à jour gratuitement*
 
Voila cela méritait d'être signalé....


----------



## Frodor (5 Août 2011)

Francois, et donc quelle est cette méthode ?  Lorsque tu ouvres le mac Apple store, dois-tu attendre quelques secondes avant que tout se charge correctement ? As-tu une roue colorée quelques fois ?


----------



## francois_6200 (5 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Francois, et donc quelle est cette méthode ?  Lorsque tu ouvres le mac Apple store, dois-tu attendre quelques secondes avant que tout se charge correctement ? As-tu une roue colorée quelques fois ?



Methode update, (elle s'installe par dessus SL)
App store s'ouvre comme sur SL, (testé a l'instant et je suis en train d'encoder un dvd)
La roue oui, trés peu comme sous SL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Bon la le ventillo c'est mis en route assé fort
mais je trouve normal (encodage DVD, lecture video streaming, mail ...)


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Je précise, que j'ai installé Lion par la méthode recommandé par Apple ...



Et c'est quoi la méthode recommandée par Apple ?
Moi j'ai simplement fait la MAJ via le MAS, ça marche pas trop mal, mais j'ai quand même quelques bugs comme le blocage du dock, des roues colorées et autres bizzareries mais dans l'ensemble ça va, j'en suis satisfait.

_édit:_j'ai répondu une page trop tôt.
Donc moi aussi j'ai fait la MAJ comme recommandé par Apple.


----------



## francois_6200 (5 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Et c'est quoi la méthode recommandée par Apple ?
> *Moi j'ai simplement fait la MAJ via le MAS*, ça marche pas trop mal, mais j'ai quand même quelques bugs comme le blocage du dock, des roues colorées et autres bizzareries mais dans l'ensemble ça va, j'en suis satisfait.
> 
> _édit:_j'ai répondu une page trop tôt.
> Donc moi aussi j'ai fait la MAJ comme recommandé par Apple.



Ben c'est ca, car certains on fait une clean install (formater, et installé que Lion)


----------



## jerdopler (5 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Ben c'est ca, car certains on fait une clean install (formater, et installé que Lion)



Pour info je n'ai aucun problème et j'ai fait (sur un disque externe) une clean install mais depuis snow leopard. C'est à dire : 
- clean install 10.6.3 puis combo 10.6.8
- nouvel utilisateur appelé backup qui sert au cas ou
- mise a jour de logiciel pour le reste
- install Lion avec le dmg du MacAppstore
- install iLife 11
- mise à jour de logiciels
- import via Time machine de mon ancienne maison (mais pas les applications)
- réinstallation des logiciels a la main

C'est un peu long (quoique) et fastidieux mais ça a au moins le mérite de repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## Tchoury (5 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> La solution est ici :
> http://www.free4mac.fr/?paged=2



Merci Herszk !


----------



## ibryce (5 Août 2011)

Avez-vous un léger freeze (saccade) lors de l'arrivée de l'écran le login quand la pomme monte au dessus des utilisateurs ou c'est fluide chez vous?


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> .../...  import via Time machine de mon ancienne maison (mais pas les applications).../...



Et là, tu remet dans le circuit tous les paramètres de l'ancien système y compris ceux qui peuvent poser des problèmes.


----------



## jerdopler (5 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et là, tu remet dans le circuit tous les paramètres de l'ancien système y compris ceux qui peuvent poser des problèmes.



C'est vrai mais j'avais déjà fait ça après une clean install de snow leopard et aucun problèmes donc je considère que ça va bien et j'ai pas envie de tout reconfigurer à la main !!!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2011)

jerdopler a dit:


> C'est vrai mais j'avais déjà fait ça après une clean install de snow leopard et aucun problèmes donc je considère que ça va bien et j'ai pas envie de tout reconfigurer à la main !!!!



Ça se comprend, mais on n'est plus vraiment dans une "Clean Install".

Personnellement, je n'installe aucun logiciel qui modifie le comportement du Finder et du système en général. Du coup, je n'ai quasiment jamais fait de "Clean Install" toujours des mises à jour et des migrations pour passer d'un ordinateur à l'autre sans n'avoir jamais eu de problème depuis que je suis passé sur Mac OS X en 2002.
Mais quand je vois le nombre de trucs qui circulent pour modifier l'ergonomie de la souris, l'aspect des icônes, qui permettent de supprimer des langues, des paramètres ou encore des applications. Toutes ces petites applications plus ou moins bricolées et qui, dans beaucoup de cas ne suivent pas parfaitement les spécifications de développement et ne sont pas forcément mises à jour lors des évolutions de systèmes. Je comprend que le nettoyage complet d'une machine soit nécessaire pour certains utilisateurs.


----------



## Dan le breton (5 Août 2011)

Bon, lecture fastidieuese de tous ces posts en vrac, j'en tire quelques remarques:
1-Lisez la doc Apple en ligne (Aide enbout de menu) et la majorité des posts resolus, cela devrait etre la premiere chose à faire
2-Affirmation de bugs, de manques, de defauts....trop courant alors que le 1 ci dessus donne la réponse
3-Avant d 'affirmer ou condamner un système voir pour les diverses apllis que l'on veut utiliser si elle sont à jour pour Lion, visiter les sites des developeurs et verifier si elles sont compatibles, si vous trouvez des bugs bien les identifier et les signaler au developeur de l'application ca avancera mieux que de brailler dans le vide.
4-De meme rechercher les bons drivers pour les peripheriques sur les sites fabricants et les installer, si absent; seulement poser la question en detaillant les references exactes de la machine
5-cette rubrique devient trop longue et par la même brouillon pour ceux qui ont de vrai probleme, il vaudrait peut etre mieux revenir aux questions individuelles, apres bien sur avoir lu le 1

J'ai pour ma part installer Lion et je teste et en apprend les nouveaux gestes et actions petit à petit et j'installe les applis une par une au fur et a mesure des mises à jour, il y a evidemment des problemes ( je parle de vrai probleme comme la gestion d'écran multiple par exemple ) mais des plus comme dit dans les posts.
Je continue de travailler sous SnowLeopard sur un autre disque en attendant de basculer completement sous Lion
Courage à ceux qui ont basculé en totalité ils sont bien temeraire comme à chaque fois qu'un nouveau système arrive
Kenavo


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2011)

J'ai eu un truc bizarre ce soir avec Time Machine.

J'ai téléchargé depuis le MAS iMovie '11 ( car je viens de m'offrir un nouvel APN qui fait de très belle vidéo, bon ça c'était la parenthèse) et installé.
Mais je me suis retrouvé avec deux icônes dans le launchpad de iMovie.
J'ai donc voulu en supprimer une mais je suis un boulet de compétition car j'ai en fait désinstallé iMovie.
Bref j'étais en train de grogner dessus lorsque en cliquant je ne sais où j'ai vu le bureau se transformer et Time Machine s'ouvrir... alors que je n'avais pas mon disque de sauvegarde de connecté ??????
Et je pouvais me balader dedans, pas autant qu'avec le HDD mais il y avait quelques jours.
J'ai donc quitter time machine pour ensuite aller cliquer sur time machine afin d'y accéder de nouveau et ça fonctionne.
Alors je n'y comprend rien, time machine enregistre une sauvegarde sur le disque du Mac en permanence ???
Est-ce que cette sauvegarde est ensuite "déchargée" sur le disque réservé à TM ?
Parce qu'à ce rythme là, va vite être plein mon MBP ???

Bon là j'ai reconnecté mon HDD avec TM et ça se "synchronise"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

J'ai déconnecté mon HDD TM et je suis rentré dans TM: ben ça marche presque, j'ai la barre de temps blanche sur laquelle je peux remonter une semaine (jusqu'au 29 juillet même heure).
Par contre l'échelle mauve ne donne accès à rien.
J'ai ensuite essayé de remonter à ce matin et de retrouver un fichier que j'ai effacé  depuis et là ben ça marche pas.
Etrange alors qu'il y a 30 minutes à peine j'ai restaurer iMovie :confuses:
Donc ça doit garder une mémoire à court terme mais pas plus.
Bref j'y comprend plus rien, c'est "version" qui fait ça ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2011)

Si tu es sur Lion c'est normal c'est une de ses nouvelles fonctionnalités


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu es sur Lion c'est normal c'est une de ses nouvelles fonctionnalités



Oui je suis sur Lion, mais je ne comprend pas.
Je croyais que version gardais uniquement les documents ?
Là ça ressemble quand même fortement à TM ?
Et ça va pas encombré le disque interne ?
Ça se paramètre où ce "version" ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui je suis sur Lion, mais je ne comprend pas.
> Je croyais que version gardais uniquement les documents ?
> Là ça ressemble quand même fortement à TM ?
> Et ça va pas encombré le disque interne ?
> Ça se paramètre où ce "version" ?


Aucune idée mais je l'ai lu quelque part ici sur le forum.

A priori rebrancher le disque TM régulièrement permet de ne pas encombrer le DD interne


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Aucune idée mais je l'ai lu quelque part ici sur le forum.
> 
> A priori rebrancher le disque TM régulièrement permet de ne pas encombrer le DD interne



C'est ce que je fais, j'espère que Lion décharge ces sauvegardes sur le disque de TM


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ça se comprend, mais on n'est plus vraiment dans une "Clean Install".
> 
> Personnellement, je n'installe aucun logiciel qui modifie le comportement du Finder et du système en général. Du coup, je n'ai quasiment jamais fait de "Clean Install" toujours des mises à jour et des migrations pour passer d'un ordinateur à l'autre sans n'avoir jamais eu de problème depuis que je suis passé sur Mac OS X en 2002.
> Mais quand je vois le nombre de trucs qui circulent pour modifier l'ergonomie de la souris, l'aspect des icônes, qui permettent de supprimer des langues, des paramètres ou encore des applications. Toutes ces petites applications plus ou moins bricolées et qui, dans beaucoup de cas ne suivent pas parfaitement les spécifications de développement et ne sont pas forcément mises à jour lors des évolutions de systèmes. Je comprend que le nettoyage complet d'une machine soit nécessaire pour certains utilisateurs.



Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait de Clean Install.
Il n'est arrivé à deux reprises (iMac 17" blanc, et iMac 20" Alu) de repartir à zéro à partir à partir des DVD gris livrés avec la machine. Mais c'était justement au moment de la livraison, et je n'avais rien d'autre que ce que le disque système contient lorsqu'on le reçoit. Ce furent des "manips" pour voir

Je suis comme toi, j'ai très peu de logiciels exotiques sensés améliorer la productivité. Aucun, je pense n'a d'action sur le Finder lui-même.

J'ai essayé une fois le "truc" des langues qui m'a posé problème, et m'a contraint à une ré-isntallation partielle. Ça m'a servit de leçon en quelque sorte. J'ai un truc pour la souris, Magics Prefs, dont une seule fonction est en route : le petit truc qu'avait la Migthy Mouse pour le "clic" sur la roulette, et qui n'a pas d'équivalent sur la Magic Mouse, et que Magic Prefs permet d'avoir.
Les autres trucs que j'ai sont peu nombreux et n'agissent pas sur le Finder (à ma connaissance), et quelques petites applications qui n'ont jamais planté ni mis la machine en péril.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait de Clean Install.
> Il n'est arrivé à deux reprises (iMac 17" blanc, et iMac 20" Alu) de repartir à zéro à partir à partir des DVD gris livrés avec la machine. Mais c'était justement au moment de la livraison, et je n'avais rien d'autre que ce que le disque système contient lorsqu'on le reçoit. Ce furent des "manips" pour voir
> 
> Je suis comme toi, j'ai très peu de logiciels exotiques sensés améliorer la productivité. Aucun, je pense n'a d'action sur le Finder lui-même.
> ...



Je suis d'accord, il faut être très attentif aux conséquences de ce qu'on installe.


----------



## Isabelle57 (5 Août 2011)

HELLLLPPPP:
 j'ai acheté le logiciel snow leopard pour mettre mon mac à jour, j'ai lancé l'installation et peu après j'ai eu un message qui dit que l'installation est impossible. Depuis quand j'allume mon mac il reste bloqué sur la page blanche puis se ré éteind !!! Qu'es que je dois faire???? 
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2011)

Isabelle57 a dit:


> HELLLLPPPP:
> j'ai acheté le logiciel snow leopard pour mettre mon mac à jour, j'ai lancé l'installation et peu après j'ai eu un message qui dit que l'installation est impossible. Depuis quand j'allume mon mac il reste bloqué sur la page blanche puis se ré éteind !!! Qu'es que je dois faire????
> Merci


Acheté où ?

Si c'était un Leopard fourni avec une machine peu de chance que tu arrives à l'installer&#8230;


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2011)

As tu un DVD blanc du commerce ou un DVD gris d'installation fourni avec un Mac lors de son achat ?


----------



## babar81ced (6 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas vous mais moi j'ai des pertes de wifi assez fréquemment (et je dois reselectionner manuellement mon réseau wifi) , j'ai une TC de 2eme génération mais le problème ne vient pas d'elle car avant Lion cela ne m'arrivait jamais.

Il me semble que ce problème à commencé lorsque j'ai configuré Time Machine mais je n'en suis pas sur à 100%.

Avez vous ce type de problème vous aussi ?


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui je suis sur Lion, mais je ne comprend pas.
> Je croyais que version gardais uniquement les documents ?
> Là ça ressemble quand même fortement à TM ?
> Et ça va pas encombré le disque interne ?
> Ça se paramètre où ce "version" ?



Il y a sur le site Apple, dans la partie consacrée aux 250  nouveautés de Lyon, toutes les informations utiles.

En ce qui concerne *Versions, consulter ici*

Versions et TM affichent les "résultats" en utilisant le même dispositif d'affichage.


----------



## francois_6200 (6 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai eu un truc bizarre ce soir avec Time Machine.
> 
> *J'ai téléchargé depuis le MAS iMovie '11* ( car je viens de m'offrir un nouvel APN qui fait de très belle vidéo, bon ça c'était la parenthèse) et installé.
> *Mais je me suis retrouvé avec deux icônes dans le launchpad de iMovie.*
> ...



Même probleme j'ai téléchargé iMovie, et j'ai 2 icones dans le lunchpad ....


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Même probleme j'ai téléchargé iMovie, et j'ai 2 icones dans le lunchpad ....



Ben après ma manie sauvage je n'ai plus qu'une seule icône 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a sur le site Apple, dans la partie consacrée aux 250  nouveautés de Lyon, toutes les informations utiles.
> 
> En ce qui concerne *Versions, consulter ici*
> 
> Versions et TM affichent les "résultats" en utilisant le même dispositif d'affichage.



Merci beaucoup et désolé d'être un peu (beaucoup?) le boulet de service :sick:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------

Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site Apple et effectivement concernant TM il y a bien une sauvegarde faite sur le disque du Mac qui se cumule avec celle de TM externe.
Ce que je me demande c'est si cette sauvegarde interne se vide dans le TM externe quand on connecte le disque


----------



## pyrus69 (6 Août 2011)

56 pages d'avis alors forcement je n'ai pas vraiment le courage de tous lire mais j'ai qd même l&#8217;impression que Lion ne fait pas vraiment l'unanimité, du coup je me tatte à l'upgrade!!!!

y a t'il moyen de faire un sondage, histoire de pouvoir voir facilement si les gens regrettent, conseil ou pas le passage sur Lion?

Merci par avance.


----------



## ibryce (6 Août 2011)

Avez-vous un léger freeze (saccade) lors de l'arrivée de l'écran le login quand la pomme monte au dessus des utilisateurs ou c'est fluide chez vous?


----------



## supergrec (6 Août 2011)

Avez vous remarqué quand un baisse le son a fond ( touche f11) et qu'on appui sur la touche f10 le son revient avec zéro petit carré.

Ce qui donne donc un crans de plus pour baissé le volume.

Très pratique surtout quand on ai branché sur un chaine stéréo.


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

pyrus69 a dit:


> 56 pages d'avis alors forcement je n'ai pas vraiment le courage de tous lire mais j'ai qd même limpression que Lion ne fait pas vraiment l'unanimité, du coup je me tatte à l'upgrade!!!!
> 
> y a t'il moyen de faire un sondage, histoire de pouvoir voir facilement si les gens regrettent, conseil ou pas le passage sur Lion?
> 
> Merci par avance.


Bonjour.
Au risque de me répéter, je dis que tu ne changeras pas la nature des gens, même si l'objet de ce fil est de donner les premières impressions, les plus nombreux à répondre sont ceux qui ont un problème, d'ailleurs en majorité ceux qui n'ont pas compris les changements.
L'immense majorité de ceux qui sont satisfaits restent silencieux.
Si tu consultes un forum, ne t'attend surtout pas à avoir un avis objectif.
Le mieux est de te rendre compte par toi même en essayant.
Si tu vas dans la foire aux questions, on te donne les moyens d'essayer Lion sans risque (en particulier en sauvegardant au préalable ton environnement). Si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu peux toujours facilement revenir à SL.


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Avez vous remarqué quand un baisse le son a fond ( touche f11) et qu'on appui sur la touche f10 le son revient avec zéro petit carré.
> 
> Ce qui donne donc un crans de plus pour baissé le volume.
> 
> Très pratique surtout quand on ai branché sur un chaine stéréo.



Ouais j'ai vu, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le branchement sur une chaine stéréo ?
Moi j'écoute ma musique d'iTunes sur mon ampli HC en passant par une borne Airport Express en Wi-Fi et par Air Play
Ça marche nickel, j'ai le son de la zik sur mon ampli et le son du Mac sur ses HP


----------



## supergrec (6 Août 2011)

Ben le rapport avec une chaine et que on peut régler le son plus finement avec ce procéder, et comme ma chaine a le volume au max ( pour éviter de me lever ) je gère le volume sur mon mac.

Donc à 2 heure du mat, si je peut descendre encore le son de quelque décibel, c'est ma femme qui est contente.

Mais effectivement c'est pareil pour les HP du mac avec la puissance en moins


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Au risque de me répéter, je dis que tu ne changeras pas la nature des gens, même si l'objet de ce fil est de donner les premières impressions, les plus nombreux à répondre sont ceux qui ont un problème, d'ailleurs en majorité ceux qui n'ont pas compris les changements.
> L'immense majorité de ceux qui sont satisfaits restent silencieux.
> Si tu consultes un forum, ne t'attend surtout pas à avoir un avis objectif.
> ...



Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact, je ne fais pas partie de la masse silencieuse pourtant  je suis satisfait dans l'ensemble du passage à Lion.
Je fais certes partie de ceux qui n'ont pas tout pigés des changements effectués -notamment Time Machine- et qui rame encore un peu pour "retrouver leur petits".
Même si j'apprécie Lion, et que sur mon MBP (late 2008, C2D 2,4Ghz 8Go de RAM et SSD Crucial 256Go je précise) ça se passe pas trop mal, force est de constater qu'il y a quand même quelques bugs, et pour rejoindre la majorité non silencieuse sur ce coup je trouve cela inacceptable de la part d'Apple.
Lors du passage à Snow Léopard je ne me souviens pas avoir autant galèré. 
Depuis le passage à Lion, j'ai de nouveau des roues colorées qui avait totalement disparue sous SL depuis le montage du SSD.
Alors même si je manque d'information et que je suis parfois trop fainéant pour les chercher (cf. TM expliqué sur le site Apple), même si je suis dans l'ensemble satisfait et convaincu de l'avancée de Lion, je me dois quand même d'exprimer mon mécontentement concernant les défauts de jeunesses qui empoisonnent la vie et me donne actuellement l'impression d'être repassé sous windaube 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> Ben le rapport avec une chaine et que on peut régler le son plus finement avec ce procéder, et comme ma chaine a le volume au max ( pour éviter de me lever ) je gère le volume sur mon mac.
> 
> Donc à 2 heure du mat, si je peut descendre encore le son de quelque décibel, c'est ma femme qui est contente.
> 
> Mais effectivement c'est pareil pour les HP du mac avec la puissance en moins



Oki


----------



## babar81ced (6 Août 2011)

*Personne ???*



babar81ced a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous mais moi j'ai des pertes de wifi assez fréquemment (et je dois reselectionner manuellement mon réseau wifi) , j'ai une TC de 2eme génération mais le problème ne vient pas d'elle car avant Lion cela ne m'arrivait jamais.
> 
> Il me semble que ce problème à commencé lorsque j'ai configuré Time Machine mais je n'en suis pas sur à 100%.
> 
> Avez vous ce type de problème vous aussi ?


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> *Personne ???*



Une seule fois depuis Lion j'ai perdu la connexion, airport voyait bien ma box, j'y étais connecté mais safari et mail ne fonctionnaient pas.
Sinon RAS


----------



## ibryce (6 Août 2011)

Avez-vous un léger freeze (saccade) lors de l'arrivée de l'écran le login quand la pomme monte au dessus des utilisateurs ou c'est fluide chez vous?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Pour ma part, Lion ne sauvegarde pas le changement du fond d'écran, sous Snow Leopard j'avais 9 bureaux et le fond écran changeait toutes les minutes.

Depuis la migration de Lion, je change de fond écran sur chaque bureau en décochant l'option changer d'écran toutes les minutes pour avoir une image fixe que j'ai définie sur chaque bureau.
Jusqu'à là tout va bien mais lors du redémarrage Lion n'a pas sauvegardé mes paramètres et réaffiche mes anciens fond d'écran avec le changement toutes les minutes sur tous mes bureaux.


----------



## NotGianluca (6 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai un bug avec iTunes quand il est en plein écran, c'est que parfois, il détecte mon dock (alors qu'il est en plein écran et qu'il n'y en a pas) et que par conséquent j'ai une partie grise sur mon côté gauche (ou en bas, tout dépends d'où je mets mon dock, et le seul moyen de rectifier cela, est de désactiver le monde plein écran, puis d'y revenir. 
Je précise que j'ai ce bug rien qu'avec iTunes. Aucune autre app le fait.


----------



## Ann75 (6 Août 2011)

Je m'excuse par avance étant un véritable boulet en informatique, ma question va sans doute vous paraître stupide. 
J'ai installé Lion sur mon Macbook blanc, Intel Core 2 duo avec 2 Go de mémoire, tout marche presque nickel (enfin pas plus de bug qu'avec SL) sauf un petit truc qui me tracasse, quand je tape vite mes messages, je dois faire des raccourcis ou quelques chose dans ce genre sans m'en rendre compte car le curseur revient un paragraphe plus haut ou au milieu de phrases... Alors bon, pour l'instant, je suis en vacances donc pas de soucis mais pour prendre les cours en amphi, c'est moyen... 
Si quelqu'un a une idée... :mouais:

PS : par contre, ça ne l'a pas fait pour ce message... Je suis un peu perdue !


----------



## eCAR (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,
Moi j'ai repéré à plusieurs reprises des problèmes d'affichage dans Mission Control.
Parfois, lorsque je veux voir toutes les fenêtres ouvertes (4 doigts doigts vers le haut sur le trackpad du MacBook Pro), les fenêtres s'affichent alignées à l'horizontale (voir première prise d'écran) au lieux de s'afficher réparties par "blocs" bien distincts (comme sur la prise d'écran 2)


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact, je ne fais pas partie de la masse silencieuse pourtant  je suis satisfait dans l'ensemble du passage à Lion.
> Je fais certes partie de ceux qui n'ont pas tout pigés des changements effectués -notamment Time Machine- et qui rame encore un peu pour "retrouver leur petits".
> Même si j'apprécie Lion, et que sur mon MBP (late 2008, C2D 2,4Ghz 8Go de RAM et SSD Crucial 256Go je précise) ça se passe pas trop mal, force est de constater qu'il y a quand même quelques bugs, et pour rejoindre la majorité non silencieuse sur ce coup je trouve cela inacceptable de la part d'Apple.
> Lors du passage à Snow Léopard je ne me souviens pas avoir autant galèré.
> ...


Donc j'ai raison, tu fais partie de ceux qui veulent exprimer leur mécontentement, même si tu es globalement satisfait de Lion, je ne te reproche rien, c'est même le but des forums. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on peut croire, en lisant ce fil, que Lion est truffé de bugs et n'est pas abouti alors que, j'en suis sûr, la grande majorité dont je fais partie n'a aucun problème, n'a pas galéré et a, au contraire, constaté un gain en fluidité et apprécié les nouvelles avancées.


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Donc j'ai raison, tu fais partie de ceux qui veulent exprimer leur mécontentement, même si tu es globalement satisfait de Lion, je ne te reproche rien, c'est même le but des forums. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on peut croire, en lisant ce fil, que Lion est truffé de bugs et n'est pas abouti alors que, j'en suis sûr, la grande majorité dont je fais partie n'a aucun problème, n'a pas galéré et a, au contraire, constaté un gain en fluidité et apprécié les nouvelles avancées.



Bon ok je suis peut être le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 du forum 

Mais quand on lit les 50 pages, il y a quand même pas mal de bug sur Lion non ?
J'aimerai lire aussi que beaucoup n'ont aucun soucis, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le cas.
Je me souviens du passage à SL et je ne me rappelle pas avoir eu autant de petit tracas.
Sous SL avec mon SSD je n'avais plus de roues colorées, tout était fluide et rapide.
Sous Lion, j'ai gagné un poil en fluidité sur l'ouverture des apps mais j'ai souvent des apps qui font 2 bonds dans le dock alors qu'avant en un seul elle était ouverte.
Avant Lion, la RAM occupée était d'env. 1Go, maintenant c'est en moyenne 2
Les freeze du dock sont légion, les problème de déconnection Wi-Fi aussi et j'en passe.
Donc je te rejoint dans le fait que sur un forum on concentre les mécontents, mais pour être sur d'autres forum (traitant d'autre sujet sans rapport avec l'informatique), quand un nouveau produit sort et que les utilisateurs sont content ils partagent tout de même leur satisfaction.

Je ne cherches pas à te convaincre, et j'ai relu deux fois tes posts et je comprend très bien tes propos, alors je me reclasse donc dans les insatisfait de Lion sans pour autant vouloir revenir à SL


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bon ok je suis peut être le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme il y a beaucoup de personnes qui n'ont pas de problème avec Lion, j'aurais tendance à dire que la majorité de ceux qui postent ici ont des problèmes avec leur installation de Lion et pas avec Lion, ce qui inclue les différents paramètres et applications. Tout ceci ne m'étonne pas quand je lis, par exemple que certains font une soit disant "Clean Install" tout en récupérant les dossiers "Applications" ou "Bibliothèque".

Mon micro fonctionne sous Lion depuis 10 jours sans freeze de quoi que ce soit ni de ralentissement (au contraire), ni de problème réseau.

Je fiche la paix à la mémoire de mon Mac du moment que je n'ai pas de problème et, mieux, je me dis que si 'ordinateur sait l'utiliser à plein, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, car au moins, il sait utiliser toutes les ressources mises à sa disposition au lieu d'aller swapper à mort sur le disque dur.

Mes deux seuls problèmes sont liés à deux applications que leurs développeurs n'ont pas adapté à Lion pour l'une d'elle (on se demande à quoi servent les versions Beta) ou pire n'ont pas encore fait évoluer leur application de PPC à INTEL (bien que Mac soit sur Intel 2006) pour l'autre et ce sont pourtant les deux leaders mondiaux dans leur créneau de la colorimétrie.


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comme il y a beaucoup de personnes qui n'ont pas de problème avec Lion, j'aurais tendance à dire que la majorité de ceux qui postent ici ont des problèmes avec leur installation de Lion et pas avec Lion, ce qui inclue les différents paramètres et applications. Tout ceci ne m'étonne pas quand je lis, par exemple que certains font une soit disant "Clean Install" tout en récupérant les dossiers "Applications" ou "Bibliothèque".
> 
> Mon micro fonctionne sous Lion depuis 10 jours sans freeze de quoi que ce soit ni de ralentissement (au contraire), ni de problème réseau.
> 
> ...



Oui mais moa j'ai tout bien fait comme il faut m'sieur 
Installation depuis me MAS et rien d'autre ) part les MAJ nécessaires des apps 
Et je le répette (et après on arrête hein passe ke là on squatte le topic  ) je suis satisfait de Lion et j'ai pas les gros problèmes rencontrés par les plus mécontents.


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pense que ceux qui disent n'avoir eu aucun problème avec Lion '
Que cela relève du mensonge !

Ou, ils n'ont aucune application, aucun périphérique (et surtout réseau) !

jm


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bon ok je suis peut être le
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loin de moi l'idée de te prendre pour un boulet, je rappelle juste que j'ai voulu répondre à pyrus69 qui cherche à savoir si cela valait le coup de passer à Lion.
Je ne veux vexer personne et mon opinion n'engage que moi.


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de te prendre pour un boulet, je rappelle juste que j'ai voulu répondre à pyrus69 qui cherche à savoir si cela valait le coup de passer à Lion.
> Je ne veux vexer personne et mon opinion n'engage que moi.



Euh... je plaisantais 
Je n'ai jamais mal pris tes propos, au contraire, je trouvais notre échange intéressant


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que ceux qui disent n'avoir eu aucun problème avec Lion '
> Que cela relève du mensonge !
> ...



Merci de me traiter de menteur.

Mes applications  les plus utilisées et sans aucun problème. 
Photoshop Element 9
Photomatix pro
Lighyroom 3
Office 2011
Antidote

Mes applications qui nécessitent une évolution :
Eye Match 3 (PPC)
SpyderPrint qu ne sait plus stocker les profils dans la bibliothèque du système).

Mon réseau Free Revolution

Deux imprimantes 
Epson R1900 en USB
HP 7180 en WIFI

Deux iMacs (de 2007 et de 2011) sous Lion
Un MacBook sou Snow Leopard. Il passera sous Lion dès que mon épouse se sera habituée à l'ergonomie de Lion sur un des iMacs.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Août 2011)

*@big41*

Soit rassuré, personne te prend pour le boulet que tu penses être. Tu sembles plutôt un peu désemparé par la nouveauté que tu ne maîtrises pas encore, trop habitué, peut-être, à ce que tout marche bien.

La principale nouveauté de Lion par rapport à SL, c'est justement un tas de petits trucs. Au nombre de 250 si l'on croit Apple. Ces petits trucs peuvent dérouter et c'est compréhensible. Moi-même qui suis un vieux briscard j'ai eu quelques surprises, la première étant l'inversion du sens de balayage avec la souris ou le trackpad. Mais tout cela, ce ne sont que des détails, pas des bugs. Lorsque à propos d'un téléchargement, j'ai vu un petit bidule traverser l'écran pour aller se loger quelque part dans le coin haut droit, je me suis demandé ce qu'il se passait. Je n'en ai pas déduit que c'était un bug. C'est comme le coupe-feu : il est nécessaire que le logiciel placé dans le coupe-feu soit bien celui qui est installé. Hormis quelques grosses fonctions, nombre des 250 nouveautés est "cosmétique" avec le seul objectif d'améliorer la relation entre la machine et l'utilisateur.


----------



## bgali (6 Août 2011)

Il y a aussi ceux qui ne disent rien parce qu'il y a assez de personnes qui exposent leurs problèmes ....

Moi je trouve que LION a anormalement de problèmes, pas graves, mais beaucoup de bugs partout : c'est une système "chiant" excusez le mot mais je le trouve adapté.

Moi pas très content


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Excuse-moi Hippo, mais il y a des problèmes avec Lion.

Et c'est normal, c'est un nouvel Os qui n'as pas encore reçu la moindre mise à jour.

Et dire que c'est la faute de certaines personnes qui ne font pas d'installation propre ou qui font n'importe quoi avec leurs Mac, c'est un peu poussé.

jm


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que ceux qui disent n'avoir eu aucun problème avec Lion '
> Que cela relève du mensonge !
> ...


On devrait ouvrir un fil sur "Qui est satisfait de Lion" mais je crains qu'il n'y ait pas beaucoup de réponses, sûrement pas parce qu'il n'y en a pas.
On parle toujours des trains qui arrivent en retard mais jamais de ceux qui arrivent à l'heure.
Ainsi va la nature humaine.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Excuse-moi Hippo, mais il y a des problèmes avec Lion.
> 
> Et c'est normal, c'est un nouvel Os qui n'as pas encore reçu la moindre mise à jour.
> 
> Et dire que c'est la faute de certaines personnes qui ne font pas d'installation propre ou qui font n'importe quoi avec leurs Mac, c'est un peu poussé.



Je n'ai pas fait d'installation propre, et comme le dit si bien 



> iluro_64



le vieux briscard que je suis ne rencontre rien d'insurmontable. Ce qui compte, c'est de l'installer sur une machine en mesure de l'accueillir sans problème. On a pu lire un peu partout à quoi il faut faire attention, donc on était prévenu.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Excuse-moi Hippo, mais il y a des problèmes avec Lion.
> 
> Et c'est normal, c'est un nouvel Os qui n'as pas encore reçu la moindre mise à jour.
> 
> ...


Comme dans tous les OS il y a des problèmes (en général mineurs) qui feront l'objet de releases et c'est normal.
Ceci étant, ma modeste expérience en production informatique (seulement 40 ans) m'a appris que 999 fois sur mille les problèmes trouvent leur origine entre le clavier et la chaise.


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour info, j'ai eu un ordinateur (portable) HP qui tournait sous VISTA !
Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en 2 ans.
J'avais uniquement Office d'installé sur l'ordinateur.

Dans le même temps, des milliers (voir des millions) de personnes avaient des problèmes avec Vista !


Lion à des problèmes ! qui seront progressivement résolus lors des prochaines mises à jour.


jm


----------



## supergrec (6 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> On devrait ouvrir un fil sur "Qui est satisfait de Lion" mais je crains qu'il n'y ait pas beaucoup de réponses, sûrement pas parce qu'il n'y en a pas.
> On parle toujours des trains qui arrivent en retard mais jamais de ceux qui arrivent à l'heure.
> Ainsi va la nature humaine.



 Je pense que c'est normal de réagir comme ça.

Perso je vais pas remercié Renault tous les jours parce que ma voiture marche.

Y faut pas déconné.


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Merci de me traiter de menteur.
> 
> Mes applications  les plus utilisées et sans aucun problème.
> Photoshop Element 9
> ...


Moi, je ne me fatiguerais pas à citer tout mon environnement.
On devrait créer un club des menteurs satisfaits de Lion.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour info, j'ai eu un ordinateur (portable) HP qui tournait sous VISTA !
> Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en 2 ans.
> ...



Le problème majeur de Vista, comme de tous les Windows qui l'ont précédé (je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de regarder Sept) ce n'est pas Windows en lui même mais le principe de la base de registres qui est ouverte à tout et à tous et où se retrouvent toutes les "me..des possible et imaginables.


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour info, j'ai eu un ordinateur (portable) HP qui tournait sous VISTA !
> Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en 2 ans.
> ...



Sacrilège, comparer vista avec Lion


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Sacrilège, comparer vista avec Lion

Ce n'était en aucun cas une comparaison avec Lion,

C'est pour expliquez que quelques personnes n'ont pas eu de problèmes avec Vista !
Mais que des millions d'autres ont eut des problèmes !

jm


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Sacrilège, comparer vista avec Lion
> 
> Ce n'était en aucun cas une comparaison avec Lion,
> 
> ...


Cool, c'est pour rire.

Je te répondrais que ça ne risque pas d'arriver avec un mac.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2011)

Bon je me suis décidé à tester la bête 

Rien vu de choquant pour le moment, y'a l'économiseur d'écran qui m'a gonflé un peu car quand je changeais le tempo d'affichage de mon dossier image il me mettait systématiquement la galaxie 

A priori au bout de 2/3 manips c'était bon

Défilement souris, surprenant au début, mais j'ai pas modifié pour que ce soit comme sous SL

Mission contrôle amusant 

Launchpad déroutant j'dois avoir les 4 dernières pages qui m'affichent les programmes windows de parallels

Je m'en passerais sans problèmes vu que je passe par un dossier du dock dans lequel mes applis sont rangés par thème, bureautique, graphique, vidéos etc

Pour le reste j'approfondirais plus tard 

Ah si installation sur un DD externe contenant un clone de SL donc pas de clean install.

Et aussi SnapzPro s'enclenche mais avec un écran noir en fond faut que je vérifie mieux

Je suis revenu sous SL ou j'ai mes petites habitudes


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

En conclusion :

Je reste sous SL le temps que divers problèmes soit résolu avec Lion.

jm


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2011)

De mon côté, je dirais que mes troisièmes impressions rejoignent mes deuxièmes impressions, à savoir que tout se passe bien, que c'est fluide et que je n'ai pas eu un seul plantage depuis l'installation.

Finalement, j'ai laissé Server au repos (un peu récalcitrant...) : consomme, n'est pas très utile pour moi. Reste que mon Lion est dorénavant vu comme Server.

Enfin, j'ai aussi fait une autre installation sur une deuxième partition, toute propre, de secours [mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité].

Pour finir, une constatation : même après avoir installé Lion, j'ai démarré sans souci sur mon ancienne partition Snow Leopard.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comme dans tous les OS il y a des problèmes (en général mineurs) qui feront l'objet de releases et c'est normal.
> *Ceci étant, ma modeste expérience en production informatique (seulement 40 ans) m'a appris que 999 fois sur mille les problèmes trouvent leur origine entre le clavier et la chaise. *


*
*

Je plussoie évidemment ! Disons alors 9999 sur 10000.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




bompi a dit:


> De mon côté, je dirais que mes troisièmes impressions rejoignent mes deuxièmes impressions, à savoir que tout se passe bien, que c'est fluide et que je n'ai pas eu un seul plantage depuis l'installation.
> 
> Finalement, j'ai laissé Server au repos (un peu récalcitrant...) : consomme, n'est pas très utile pour moi. Reste que mon Lion est dorénavant vu comme Server.
> 
> ...



Après ce témoignage, nous sommes encore tous des menteurs ou des curieux ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Août 2011)

Ce n'est pas possible de discuter avec certaines personnes.
Deux ou trois personnes n'ont pas de problèmes !

Et bientôt, les centaines qui ont des problèmes vont devenir des idiots.

Et oui tout les problèmes ne sont pas entre la chaise et le clavier.

Win 7 a résolu les problèmes de Vista !
Lion crée des problèmes qui n'existait pas sous l'Os parfait "SL"

jm


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> *Ce n'est pas possible de discuter avec certaines personnes.
> Deux ou trois personnes n'ont pas de problèmes !*
> 
> Et bientôt, les centaines qui ont des problèmes vont devenir des idiots.
> ...



Faux  

Il n'y a que très peu de personnes qui n'ont pas ou n'ont eu que peu de problèmes qui s'expriment. D'ailleurs, les forums sont faits pour ceux qui en ont afin de se faire aider par ceux qui n'en ont pas et veulent bien partager leur expérience


----------



## Fred08 (6 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous. Je lis votre forum depuis quelques mois. J'ai décidé de faire le grand saut de PC à Mac en juin dernier, je me suis payé le dernier imac 27 core i7 et tout et tout. C'est bien entendu grâce à mon iphone que j'ai découvert l'univers Mac.

Je lis ce fil avec beaucoup d'intérêt puisque je vais passer à Lion au plus vite. J'attendais juste pour voir un peu comment ça se passe.

Je voulais juste vous dire que depuis la dernière mise à jour faite sur SL il y a une 15aine de jours, je sais ce que c'est que la roulette multicolore qui fait parfois son apparition chez moi (dans safari principalement). C'est assez désagréable d'autant plus que je n'ai pas encore réussi à bien cerner les circonstances qui la déclenchent. Avant ça tout baignait !

Alors même si je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que Lion sera nickel d'ici peu, au vu des roulettes multicolores que me procure la dernière mise à jour de SL, je suis assez sceptique sur le fait que tout baigne avec Lion


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Août 2011)

Que ce soit avec Lion ou Snow Leopard, la roue multicolore n'est pas normale. Il faut en chercher l'origine. Pour cela, essaies de chercher dans les logs qui se lisent avec l'utilitaire Console. Tu devrais trouver des messages d'anomalie.


----------



## Fred08 (6 Août 2011)

Je me doute bien que ce n'est pas normal...et que dès que j'en aurai déterminé la cause, des utilisateurs confirmés comme toi auront vite fait de m'aider à solutionner le problème.
Pour ne pas polluer ce fil, je vais poster un nouveau sujet. Dès que j'en aurai la permission puisqu'il faut 5 messages pour pouvoir ouvrir un nouveau sujet.
Si tu pouvais juste me dire comment repérer ces messages d'anomalie, ça m'aiderait beaucoup 
Merci.


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2011)

Pour avoir suivi le forum depuis quelques versions [Panther > ... > Lion] je ne trouve pas que ce soit pire que d'habitude. Simplement, il y a de plus en plus de monde qui utilise Mac OS X donc le nombre d'utilisateurs ayant des soucis augmente nécessairement.
Ce qui serait important est de connaître la _proportion_ pour, disons : OK, moyen plus, moyen moins et KO.

Là, les forums sont évidemment trompeurs : une grande majorité ne poste qu'en cas de problème, ce qui est bien compréhensible. Mais pour établir la qualité ou non de l'OS, c'est plus dur !


----------



## delmic (7 Août 2011)

petite contribution sans prétention  :

depuis un certain post n°1108


pyrus69 a dit:


> 56 pages d'avis alors forcement je n'ai pas vraiment le courage de tous lire mais j'ai qd même limpression que Lion ne fait pas vraiment l'unanimité, du coup je me tatte à l'upgrade!!!!
> 
> y a t'il moyen de faire un sondage, histoire de pouvoir voir facilement si les gens regrettent, conseil ou pas le passage sur Lion?
> 
> Merci par avance.


Jusqu'à un certain post n°1151


bompi a dit:


> Pour avoir suivi le forum depuis quelques versions [Panther > ... > Lion] je ne trouve pas que ce soit pire que d'habitude. Simplement, il y a de plus en plus de monde qui utilise Mac OS X donc le nombre d'utilisateurs ayant des soucis augmente nécessairement.
> Ce qui serait important est de connaître la _proportion_ pour, disons : OK, moyen plus, moyen moins et KO.
> 
> Là, les forums sont évidemment trompeurs : une grande majorité ne poste qu'en cas de problème, ce qui est bien compréhensible. Mais pour établir la qualité ou non de l'OS, c'est plus dur !


en passant par une remarque (extrait du n°1134) à mon sens à approfondir (voir plus bas) :


hippo sulfite a dit:


> ... les problèmes trouvent leur origine entre le clavier et la chaise.



Cela fait 33 messages (en filtrant uniquement ce sujet) en 13h44, soit 1 message toute les 25 mn environ (dites-moi si je me goure), d'où :

Ce que l'on peut affirmer sans trop de risque : - à défaut d'être parfait, Lion ne laisse pas indifférent 
- "entre le clavier et la chaise", il y a des êtres humains spécialistes ou non de l'informatique, mais Apple est censé s'adresser à tous 
- heureusement pour les non spécialistes (et pour Apple  ), il y a des forums ... et des spécialistes :love: 
- on ne peut accuser Lion, sauf cas très particuliers et souvent indépendant d'Apple, d'être instable à l'heure actuelle.​Ce qu'il me semble, toutes proportions gardées :- Apple nous livre un nouvel OS à tous (novices comme spécialistes)
- beaucoup de problèmes évoqués dans les 1151 posts (et ailleurs) ont trouvés leur solution dans les forums sans attendre une seule màj du système
- quelques problèmes ont conduits certains à reporter leur "migration", et ils ont sûrement raison
- un rien de bon sens ne nuit nullement à un choix​Ce que je prétend :- je fais partie des non spécialistes,
- mon dossier utilisateur c'est construit depuis l'OS 8 et quelques, sans heurts irrémédiables 
- suite au passage à Lion, j'ai 3 ou 4 bugs (comme à chaque évolution majeure) résolus ou en cours de l'être (encore merci aux spécialistes  ) mais rien de réellement invalidant (à part peut-être AppleWorks) quand à l'utilisation de l'outil​Ce qu'infirmerons les experts si nécessaire : - on peut toujours attendre une version 10.7.8, mais elle ne rendra probablement pas compatible les cas où le matériel (ou le logiciel) serait dépassé (c'est à mon sens le gros problème de l'informatique en général : hier = le siècle dernier !)
- sinon, après avoir vérifié (comme à chaque nouvel OS) la compatibilité logicielle et matérielle, il semble que les quelques bugs restants trouvent à présent leur solution en fouillant un peu le forum​
Donc en résumé :

Soyons fou => upgradons (si fait, et aucun regret sérieux)


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Fred08 a dit:


> Je me doute bien que ce n'est pas normal...et que dès que j'en aurai déterminé la cause, des utilisateurs confirmés comme toi auront vite fait de m'aider à solutionner le problème.
> Pour ne pas polluer ce fil, je vais poster un nouveau sujet. Dès que j'en aurai la permission puisqu'il faut 5 messages pour pouvoir ouvrir un nouveau sujet.
> Si tu pouvais juste me dire comment repérer ces messages d'anomalie, ça m'aiderait beaucoup
> Merci.



Les messages à repérer sont ceux qui correspondent à l'instant du problème et qui indiquent un échec comme un module non trouvé ou indisponble ou une allocation impossible etc.


----------



## NQuoi (7 Août 2011)

Ben, là, c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive... downgrader!!!

Après passage à Lion sur mon MBP et quelques jours satisfaisants, j'ai passé l'iMac, et là les problèmes ont commencé : pas de connexion entre les deux, perte des préférences...
Alors je me suis lancé dans un clean install sur le MBP, et ce fut encore pire!!! Plantage systématique de Photoshop lors de l'usage de certains plugins, perte de licences (à chaque lancement, nécessite de réinstaller ces dernières), autonomie à la baisse, non basculement de GPU, quelque soit la source d'alimentation, toujours sur l'Intel quand l'option est coché, et toujours sur la Radéon quand l'option n'est pas cochée...
et sur l'iMac, du même tonneau (sauf l'autonomie et GPU, biens sûr)

Bien que je ne pense pas que tous ces problèmes soient exclusivement dus à Lion,mais je préfère revenir à 10.6.8 en attendant que les choses s'éclaircissent...


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En conclusion :
> 
> ...



Bonjour.
Cites nous tes divers problèmes non résolu avec Lion ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour Herszk,

Sur mbp et Imac problèmes d'accès Nas + des choses bizarre comme des fichiers sur le réseau dont je n'ai plus aucune autorisation (même uniquement pour lire les fichiers)
Kernel panic en cours de travail avec FCP X !
des problèmes de sauvegarde Time Machine sur le NAS.
Le disque dur connecté sur mon Airport Extrème n'est plus reconnu.
Et n'apparait plus dans le Finder.
Des problèmes avec imprimante wifi HP

Imac seul : sur la page web de mon Nas, le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe ne sont plus pris en compte !

MBP seul : à certains moments il n'est plus possible de modifier le son (le petit carré qui apparait sur l'écran quand tu diminue ou que tu augmente le son est barré)
Il faut redémarré, mais après un certain temps cela ne fonctionne de nouveau plus.
1/4 d'autonomie de batterie en moins.

L'accès à mes fichiers étant primordiale, il est tout à fait normal de laisser Lion pour plus tard.

De plus, hormis les problèmes, je ne vois pas ce que Lion apporte de plus que SL.
(les logiciels APPLE fournit, je ne les utilisent pas, ainsi que tout ce qui rapproche Os X d'Ios)

J'utilise :
FileMaker Pro
FCP X
Motion
Office 2011
Aperture
Fotomagico
Artboard
IDreamX
Et divers utilitaires.

jm


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

S'il t'est impossible d'accéder à certains fichiers, je comprends que tu reviennes en arrière.
La seule expérience nas que j'ai, c'est avec ma freebox server, et je n'ai aucun problème d'accès.
En ce qui concerne ton problème d'imprimante HP, une mise à jour auto a été téléchargée, peut-être règle-t-elle ton problème.
Si tu ne vois pas ce que les 250 nouveautés apportent, on ne peut rien pour toi.


----------



## Fred08 (7 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pour avoir suivi le forum depuis quelques versions [Panther > ... > Lion] je ne trouve pas que ce soit pire que d'habitude. Simplement, il y a de plus en plus de monde qui utilise Mac OS X donc le nombre d'utilisateurs ayant des soucis augmente nécessairement.
> Là, les forums sont évidemment trompeurs : une grande majorité ne poste qu'en cas de problème, ce qui est bien compréhensible. Mais pour établir la qualité ou non de l'OS, c'est plus dur !



C'est clair. Rien que dans ma famille et au boulot, le nombre de personnes qui passent à Mac depuis quelques mois, semaines, c'est impressionnant. Merci l'iphone.
Pour les plus anciens comme vous, certains petits "problèmes" sont réglés en quelques clics. Nous on a besoin de faire appel à des gens comme vous. Pour le prochain OS on sera un peu plus "rodés" 
Je suis certain que les nouveaux Mac qui sont vendus avec Lion installé n'ont aucun problème.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Herszk,
> 
> *Sur mbp et Imac problèmes d'accès Nas + des choses bizarre comme des fichiers sur le réseau dont je n'ai plus aucune autorisation (même uniquement pour lire les fichiers)*
> 
> ...



J'ai cru comprendre que les NAS avaient tous des problèmes de compatibilités avec Max OS Lion en raison de l'adoption d'une nouvelle norme. Petit à petit les constructeurs les rendent compatibles et publient des mises à jour du firmware de leurs produits. D'ailleurs, Mac G en publie la liste à fur et à mesure que cela se fait.

As-tu regardé si tu n'étais pas dans ce problème ?


----------



## termo (7 Août 2011)

J'ai une question, je viens de télécharger OS X Lion et je n'arrive plus à faire défiler les photos dans Iphoto comme cela était possible avant sur léopard maintenant quand je veux faire défiler un album avec 3 doigts , il passe directement au dasbord.

Merci de l'aide


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

J'ai cru comprendre que les NAS avaient tous des problèmes de compatibilités avec Max OS Lion en raison de l'adoption d'une nouvelle norme. Petit à petit les constructeurs les rendent compatibles et publient des mises à jour du firmware de leurs produits. D'ailleurs, Mac G en publie la liste à fur et à mesure que cela se fait.


Bien, Donc Lion est inutilisable pour l'instant pour moi.

Et ne pas avoir accès à ses fichiers, ce n'est pas un petit problème !
La moindre des choses aurait été de prévenir les utilisateurs !
Par exemple par une alerte lors du téléchargement !

jm


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que les NAS avaient tous des problèmes de compatibilités avec Max OS Lion en raison de l'adoption d'une nouvelle norme. Petit à petit les constructeurs les rendent compatibles et publient des mises à jour du firmware de leurs produits. D'ailleurs, Mac G en publie la liste à fur et à mesure que cela se fait.
> 
> 
> Bien, Donc Lion est inutilisable pour l'instant pour moi.
> ...


Ben non, c'est au fournisseur du NAS de prévenir ses utilisateurs que son driver n'est plus compatible avec le nouveau système. Et je dirais même, qu'il aurait du faire les modifications avent la sortie officielle de Lion dont les spécifications ont été publiées et des versions "beta" mises à disposition des développeur pour cela.

Apple n'a pas à savoir ce que les développeurs de systèmes tiers font ou ne font pas.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que les NAS avaient tous des problèmes de compatibilités avec Max OS Lion en raison de l'adoption d'une nouvelle norme. Petit à petit les constructeurs les rendent compatibles et publient des mises à jour du firmware de leurs produits. D'ailleurs, Mac G en publie la liste à fur et à mesure que cela se fait.
> 
> 
> Bien, Donc Lion est inutilisable pour l'instant pour moi.
> ...



Lorsqu'on fouille bien dans les informations disponibles dans l'Apple Store on trouve ce genre de "détail"dans les chapitres "support" ou "assistance". Par contre, en ce qui concerne le cas précis des NAS, je ne sais pas s'il en est question. N'étant pas concerné, je ne suis pas allé à la pêche 

C'est donc sur le site du fabricant de ton NAS que tu sauras ce qu'il en est


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

Ben non, c'est au fournisseur du NAS de prévenir ses utilisateurs que son driver n'est plus compatible avec le nouveau système. 


Faut-il encore Apple ait prévenu les fournisseurs de NAS !


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Ben non, c'est au fournisseur du NAS de prévenir ses utilisateurs que son driver n'est plus compatible avec le nouveau système.
> 
> 
> Faut-il encore Apple ait prévenu les fournisseurs de NAS !



Lers spécifs sont publiées, comme je te l'ai dit et des versions beta mises à disposition pour les tests. et en général bien avant la sortie. Ces Beta étant, malheureusement utilisées  trop souvent par de futurs utilisateurs curieux. Ce qui peut avoir des conséquences négatives sur les statistiques de retours d'incidents utilisées pour valider une sortie.


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Lers spécifs sont publiées, comme je te l'ai dit et des versions beta mises à disposition pour les tests. et en général bien avant la sortie. Ces Beta étant, malheureusement utilisées  trop souvent par de futurs utilisateur curieux. Ce qui peut avoir des conséquences négatives sur les statistiques de retours d'incidents utilisées pour valider une sortie.



Si tu le dit !


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Je ne met pas en cause le fait que l'utilisation du nouveau système, conjointement à ton environnement te pose des problèmes insurmontables. Ce sont des situations que j'ai connues.
Mais je réagis quand on met en doute ma sincérité si je dis que Lion fonctionne parfaitement sur mon environnement.
Mes réactions ont aussi pour but d'alerter ceux qui pensent qu'un mise à jour de Lion règlera tous leurs problème. Non, c'est tout l'environnement qu'il faudra faire évoluer et Apple n'interviendra pas sur ce qui n'est pas strictement le système, du moins directement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




Jean-marie B a dit:


> Si tu le dit !



ça je l'ai vécu suffisamment souvent au cours de ma carrière professionnelle pour pouvoir le dire.


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je ne met pas en cause le fait que l'utilisation du nouveau système, conjointement à ton environnement te pose des problèmes insurmontables. Ce sont des situations que j'ai connues.
> Mais je réagis quand on met en doute ma sincérité si je dis que Lion fonctionne parfaitement sur mon environnement.
> Mes réactions ont aussi pour but d'alerter ceux qui pensent qu'un mise à jour de Lion règlera tous leurs problème. Non, c'est tout l'environnement qu'il faudra faire évoluer et Apple n'interviendra pas sur ce qui n'est pas strictement le système, du moins directement.




Bonjour Hippo, je ne pense pas t'avoir directement ciblé !

Je vise les personnes qui disent qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec Lion !
Et en particulier les personnes qui insinuent que c'est l'utilisateur qui est en cause.


Je n'ai absolument rien contre toi !

jm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comme dans tous les OS il y a des problèmes (en général mineurs) qui feront l'objet de releases et c'est normal.
> Ceci étant, ma modeste expérience en production informatique (seulement 40 ans) m'a appris que 999 fois sur mille les problèmes trouvent leur origine entre le clavier et la chaise.



40 ans d'expérience !

Là, permet moi de douter de cela !
Il y a 40 ans, il n'y avait pas de pc, de mac, de commodore 64 et autres ...


jm


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Hippo, je ne pense pas t'avoir directement ciblé !
> 
> Je vise les personnes qui disent qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec Lion !
> Et en particulier les personnes qui insinuent que c'est l'utilisateur qui est en cause.
> ...



Non, j'ai débuté sur IBM 360-65 Et il y avait déjà des programmes, des mémoires, des disques durs et des imprimantes plus tout un tas de choses qui n'existent plus, je programmais en assembleur et en Cobol. Mon premier micro, lui, date du tout début des années 80 et c'était un TI 99-4A et mon premier mac un Mac plus en 1986.


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non, j'ai débuté sur IBM 360-65 Et il y avait déjà des programmes, des mémoires, des disques durs et des imprimantes plus tout un tas de choses qui n'existent plus, je programmais en assembleur et en Cobol. Mon premier micro, lui, date du tout début des années 80 et c'était un TI 99-4A et mon premier mac un Mac plus en 1986.




Oui, mais cela n'a rien a voir avec la situation actuelle.

Et personne n'as répondu à une de mes question :

Qu'est ce que Lion apporte part rapport à SL !
A part des  problèmes !
jm


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> 40 ans d'expérience !
> 
> Là, permet moi de douter de cela !
> Il y a 40 ans, il n'y avait pas de pc, de mac, de commodore 64 et autres ...
> ...



Décidément, chez toi, tout le monde est menteur, en 1967, j'étais déjà informaticien, et ce n'était pas nouveau.


----------



## fau6il (7 Août 2011)

_Un Lion (23,99 ) sans son Magic Trackpad (+ 69 ), est-ce encore un félin digne de ce nom? _


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Oui, mais cela n'a rien a voir avec la situation actuelle.
> 
> Et personne n'as répondu à une de mes question :
> 
> ...



Si, je t'ai déjà répondu, 250 nouveautés, faut-il que ce soient les anciens qui approuvent le changement ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour herszk,
Il n'est pas question ici des prémices de l'informatique !
jm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




herszk a dit:


> Si, je t'ai déjà répondu, 250 nouveautés, faut-il que ce soient les anciens qui approuvent le changement ?



Je parle de nouveautés qui apportent quelque chose !

jm


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Oui, mais cela n'a rien a voir avec la situation actuelle.
> 
> Et personne n'as répondu à une de mes question :
> 
> ...


Bof, quand on y réfléchit, les questions sont les mêmes ainsi que les réactions aux évolutions.

Pour moi, Lion est le premier pas vers une transition très importante qui mènera les interfaces graphiques vers l'écran tactile généralisé tel qu'on commence à l'entrevoir sur les tablettes.

Un autre transition qui est en train de pointer mais de façon plus timide est la virtualisation complète des données, mais là, le chemin sera encore long.

Ceci étant, si à la lecture des spécifications, tu juges que Lion ne t'apporte rien il ne faut pas l'installer. Chacun doit piocher ce qui l'intéresse dans tout ce qui est disponible.


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour herszk,
> Il n'est pas question ici des prémices de l'informatique !
> jm
> 
> ...



Je renonce.


----------



## subsole (7 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> O
> Qu'est ce que Lion apporte part rapport à SL !


Bonjour,
Comme d'habitude une flopée de MàJ (qui n'arrivent pas toujours en temps et heure) de la part des dev d'applications et/ou de périphériques tiers, plus tous les problèmes potentiels qui découlent d'une MàJ majeure d'un OS.
En règle générale il vaut mieux faire preuve de patience, soit en s'abstenant d'installer Lion, soit en l'installant et en attendant la résolution des bugs et/ou l'arrivé des diverses MàJ.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme d'habitude une flopée de MàJ (qui n'arrivent pas toujours en temps et heure) de la part des dev d'applications et/ou de périphériques tiers, plus tous les problèmes potentiels qui découlent d'une MàJ majeure d'un OS.
> En règle générale il vaut mieux faire preuve de patience, soit en s'abstenant d'installer Lion, soit en l'installant et en attendant la résolution des bugs et/ou l'arrivé des diverses MàJ.



Il est certain que dans un cadre professionnel, on n'installe pas un nouveau système sans l'avoir au préalable testé dans des conditions proches de la future exploitation.


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Je renonce.



Moi aussi !


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Pour moi, Lion est le premier pas vers une transition très importante qui mènera les interfaces graphiques vers l'écran tactile généralisé tel qu'on commence à l'entrevoir sur les tablettes.



Je ne crois pas trop aux grands écrans tactiles, d'ailleurs Apple ne le propose pas, je me vois mal rester des heures à tendre mon bras vers un écran vertical, par contre, je crois fort à l'essor des manipulations tactiles via des périphériques comme la Magic Trackpad.
Quand aux tablettes, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, je préfère un système complet du style MBA, mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Je ne crois pas trop aux grands écrans tactiles, d'ailleurs Apple ne le propose pas, je me vois mal rester des heures à tendre mon bras vers un écran vertical, par contre, je crois fort à l'essor des manipulations tactiles via des périphériques comme la Magic Trackpad.
> Quand aux tablettes, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, je préfère un système complet du style MBA, mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.



Moi aussi, ce n'est que mon point de vue, mais en tout cas, les grandes nouveauté de Lion sont bien celles issues de l'IOS.

Et puis rêvons : pourquoi ne pas imaginer que dans quelques années, non n'aurons plus d'écran mais une représentation en 3D dans l'espace.


----------



## hades (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bof, quand on y réfléchit, les questions sont les mêmes ainsi que les réactions aux évolutions.
> 
> Pour moi, Lion est le premier pas vers une transition très importante qui mènera les interfaces graphiques vers l'écran tactile généralisé tel qu'on commence à l'entrevoir sur les tablettes.
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je pense, j'ai l'impression qu'avec Lion, Apple veut  préparer ses utilisateurs à changer ses habitudes, après on aime ou on  aime pas. 
J'ai installé Lion car j'avais droit à la mise à jour gratuite après l'achat de mon imac car j'ai dû remplacer mon emac après 7 ans  de bons et loyaux services. Si j'avais dû payer Lion, je serais restée  sur SL, j'ai simplement besoin d'un ordinateur qui fonctionne et c'est pourquoi je garde le clone de mon DD sous SL fait juste avant de passer Lion bien au chaud. 
J'ai contrôlé les compatibilités de mes logiciels et périphériques avant de faire la mise à jour, même en tant qu'utilisateur particulier et nul en informatique j'ai pu m'informer suffisamment pour ne pas avoir de problèmes suite à l'installation de Lion. Ma plus grande crainte était mon imprimante epson, même elle, fonctionne.

Il y a assez de sites, MacGénération est d'ailleurs suffisant, qui permettent de nous aider à prendre des décisions. Dire que les gens qui prétendent ne pas avoir de problèmes avec Lion sont tous des menteurs est quand-même osé, j'ai eu 2 freeze du dock et 1 fois un rideau noir qui est descendu de l'écran me disant de redémarrer l'ordinateur au lancement de l'app store. Des problèmes avec Lion ? Faut pas exagérer non plus, en 2 semaines d'utilisation quotidienne c'est pas la mort... De plus, seul les personnes encore plus nuls en informatique que moi attendent d'un système qu'il fonctionne nickel dés le premier jour.


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

hades a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je pense, j'ai l'impression qu'avec Lion, Apple veut  préparer ses utilisateurs à changer ses habitudes, après on aime ou on  aime pas.
> J'ai installé Lion car j'avais droit à la mise à jour gratuite après l'achat de mon imac car j'ai dû remplacer mon emac après 7 ans  de bons et loyaux services. Si j'avais dû payer Lion, je serais restée  sur SL, j'ai simplement besoin d'un ordinateur qui fonctionne et c'est pourquoi je garde le clone de mon DD sous SL fait juste avant de passer Lion bien au chaud.
> J'ai contrôlé les compatibilités de mes logiciels et périphériques avant de faire la mise à jour, même en tant qu'utilisateur particulier et nul en informatique j'ai pu m'informer suffisamment pour ne pas avoir de problèmes suite à l'installation de Lion. Ma plus grande crainte était mon imprimante epson, même elle, fonctionne.
> 
> Il y a assez de sites, MacGénération est d'ailleurs suffisant, qui permettent de nous aider à prendre des décisions. Dire que les gens qui prétendent ne pas avoir de problèmes avec Lion sont tous des menteurs est quand-même osé, j'ai eu 2 freeze du dock et 1 fois un rideau noir qui est descendu de l'écran me disant de redémarrer l'ordinateur au lancement de l'app store. Des problèmes avec Lion ? Faut pas exagérer non plus, en 2 semaines d'utilisation quotidienne c'est pas la mort... De plus, seul les personnes encore plus nuls en informatique que moi attendent d'un système qu'il fonctionne nickel dés le premier jour.


Voilà une attitude saine que tout un chacun devrait avoir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et puis rêvons : pourquoi ne pas imaginer que dans quelques années, non n'aurons plus d'écran mais une représentation en 3D dans l'espace.


Un peu comme dans "Star war", pourquoi pas !!
A chaque renouvellement de système, on se met à espérer des grandes nouveautés, on est toujours un peu déçu, mais ça avance.
Il n'y a qu'à voir, justement, les 40 dernières années pour mesurer le chemin parcouru (surtout ceux qui en sont les acteurs).


----------



## MrZokho (7 Août 2011)

Hello.
Je ne comprends pas trop ce qui se passe avec la lecture de disque sur mon iMac. Par moment, lorsque j'insère un DVD vierge, le Mac l'éjecte quelques secondes après. Et si je remets le DVD dedans par la suite, le disque n'est pas reconnu et je dois m'amuser à remdémarrer la machine pour l'éjecter de force. Ca vous est déjà arrivé ? (et l'Utilitaire de disque plante ...)


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

hades a dit:


> . *Ma plus grande crainte était mon imprimante epson, même elle, fonctionne.*



Ce fut aussi une agréable surprise dans la mesure où j'ai eu ce problème par le passé (EPSON STYLUS PHOTO R220). Toutefois, j'avais lu que les pilotes EPSON étaient compatibles et à jour pour Lion.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce fut aussi une agréable surprise dans la mesure où j'ai eu ce problème par le passé (EPSON STYLUS PHOTO R220). Toutefois, j'avais lu que les pilotes EPSON étaient compatibles et à jour pour Lion.



La R1900 a aussi fonctionné dès la première sollicitation. Il est vrai que par le passé Epson n'a pas toujours été aussi réactif.


----------



## Php21 (7 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> La R1900 a aussi fonctionné dès la première sollicitation. Il est vrai que par le passé Epson n'a pas toujours été aussi réactif.



D'ailleurs j'ai toujours une installation Gunterprint qui date de l'achat de mon imprimante (EPSON STYLUS PHOTO RX 560) .

A l'époque le système en vigueur était 10.3 et le pilote pour l'imprimante était non dispo sur Mac.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Hello.
> Je ne comprends pas trop ce qui se passe avec la lecture de disque sur mon iMac. Par moment, lorsque j'insère un DVD vierge, le Mac l'éjecte quelques secondes après. Et si je remets le DVD dedans par la suite, le disque n'est pas reconnu et je dois m'amuser à remdémarrer la machine pour l'éjecter de force. Ca vous est déjà arrivé ? (et l'Utilitaire de disque plante ...)



Je penserai plutôt à un dysfonctionnement de quelque chose d'autre que Lion.

Lorsqu'aucun logiciel pouvant prendre en charge un DVD vierge n'est lancé, à l'introduction d'un DVD vierge MacOS Lion affiche la fenêtre suivante :

Voir la pièce jointe 66852


Par ailleurs, sur le bureau apparait l'icône suivante :

Voir la pièce jointe 66862


----------



## octopoulpe (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer Mac Os X Lion et je suis surpris de la disparition du bouton de redimensionnement des icônes dans la fenêtre du finder (le petit slider en bas à droite) ! On ne peut plus redimensionner les icônes sans passer par les options de présentations ? 

Autre problème : Sur SL on pouvait voir en bas de la fenêtre du finder combien d'élément contenait un dossier... Maintenant c'est fini aussi ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

octopoulpe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Mac Os X Lion et je suis surpris de la disparition du bouton de redimensionnement des icônes dans la fenêtre du finder (le petit slider en bas à droite) ! On ne peut plus redimensionner les icônes sans passer par les options de présentations ?
> 
> Autre problème : Sur SL on pouvait voir en bas de la fenêtre du finder combien d'élément contenait un dossier... Maintenant c'est fini aussi ?



Pour l'extension des fenêtres, tu n'as pas du lire ce qui s'est dit à ce propos. Non seulement le coin inférieur droit reste actif pour modifier la dimension d'une fenêtre, mais les trois autres coins sont eux aussi actifs. Fallait pas s'arrêter à la disparition des petites hachures.

Pour l'autre question, j'avoue ne pas y avoir fait attention sous SL (j'utilise la présentation en colonnes).


----------



## MrZokho (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je penserai plutôt à un dysfonctionnement de quelque chose d'autre que Lion.
> 
> Lorsqu'aucun logiciel pouvant prendre en charge un DVD vierge n'est lancé, à l'introduction d'un DVD vierge MacOS Lion affiche la fenêtre suivante :
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai d'habitude, mais là il éjecte *automatiquement* mes DVD vierges RW !! Je viens d'essayer avec un CD et un DVD avec des données, et là le Mac les lit sans problèmes. Ce matin, tout fonctionnait normalement pourtant. 

Je pense pas que ça soit lié au fait que j'ai fait une partition pour Boot camp ? (j'ai pas encore installé Windows dessus, donc la partition est vide)

EDIT : et mon Utilitaire de disques plante (roue multicolore) après l'éjection ....
EDIT 2 : Chose encore plus bizarre, il est marqué "Aucun périphérique de gravure de disque n&#8217;a été trouvé." lorsque je regarde le rapport système  - Gravure de disque. Superdrive HS ? :'(((
Edit 3 : Après un redémarrage, le SuperDrive est de retour, je ne comprends plus rien ...


----------



## octopoulpe (7 Août 2011)

Je ne parle pas du redimensionnement de la fenêtre (j'ai bien compris qu'on pouvait maintenant le faire de partout). Je parle du redimensionnement des icônes à l'intérieur de la fenêtre. Avant il y avait un petit slider qui permettait de redimensionner les icônes sans passer par les options de présentation. 

Pour ma deuxième question elle est valable aussi pour la présentation en colonne. Tu n'as plus aucune information sur combien de fichier contient le dossier dans lequel tu es ! Si je me trompe pas avant c'était indiqué en bas de la fenêtre du finder.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

octopoulpe a dit:


> Je ne parle pas du redimensionnement de la fenêtre (j'ai bien compris qu'on pouvait maintenant le faire de partout). Je parle du redimensionnement des icônes à l'intérieur de la fenêtre. Avant il y avait un petit slider qui permettait de redimensionner les icônes sans passer par les options de présentation.
> 
> Pour ma deuxième question elle est valable aussi pour la présentation en colonne. Tu n'as plus aucune information sur combien de fichier contient le dossier dans lequel tu es ! Si je me trompe pas avant c'était indiqué en bas de la fenêtre du finder.



Ah, pardon, mais à ma décharge et comme dit plus haut je n'ai jamais utilisé depuis Panther car j'utilise la présentation en colonne.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment l'endroit, puisqu'il s'agit de Mail, mais comme c'est en relation avec Lion je poste le sujet ici. Mais je n'en voudrai pas au modo de service s'il juge utile de changer de place .

Pour la première fois depuis que j'ai installé Lion, j'ai un "vrai" problème que je n'ai pas su résoudre. *Je n'arrive pas à supprimer les pièces jointes aux messages*.

Dans le menu Message, la commande *Supprimer les pièces jointes* apparaît en grisé, cela signifiant qu'elle est inactive.

J'ai essayé dans les conditions suivantes

Sélection d'un seul message
Sélection d'une suite de messages
Message ouvert et sélection de tous les documents
Message ouvert et sélection d'un seul document

Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences qui me permette de dire que j'ai manqué un paramétrage (mais j'ai pu aussi ne pas voir).

Je précise que les documents en questions sont des fichiers JPEG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------




MrZokho a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai d'habitude, mais là il éjecte *automatiquement* mes DVD vierges RW !! Je viens d'essayer avec un CD et un DVD avec des données, et là le Mac les lit sans problèmes. Ce matin, tout fonctionnait normalement pourtant.
> 
> Je pense pas que ça soit lié au fait que j'ai fait une partition pour Boot camp ? (j'ai pas encore installé Windows dessus, donc la partition est vide)
> 
> ...




N'ayant pas de DVD-RW sous la main, j'ai essayé avec un CD-RW. Ça fonctionne mais avec une petite différence, l'icône du CD n'apparait pas  
J'ai ensuite effacé un DVD-RW (effacement rapide avec Toast. Réécriture possible uniquement par Toast).  Ça fonctionne mais avec une petite différence, l'icône du CD n'apparait pas  comme dans le cas du CD-RW.
J'ai ensuite effacé le même DVD-RW (effacement normal, beaucoup plus long, avec Toast. Réécriture possible par n'importe quel autre logiciel de gravure). Ça fonctionne comme dans les deux cas précédents.

Je ne sais donc pas t'en dire davantage. Désolé


----------



## hades (7 Août 2011)

octopoulpe a dit:


> Autre problème : Sur SL on pouvait voir en bas de la fenêtre du finder combien d'élément contenait un dossier... Maintenant c'est fini aussi ?



Dans le finder : présentation
Afficher la barre d'état

idem pour le chemin des dossiers.


----------



## octopoulpe (7 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup Hades !


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai d'habitude, mais là il éjecte *automatiquement* mes DVD vierges RW !! Je viens d'essayer avec un CD et un DVD avec des données, et là le Mac les lit sans problèmes. Ce matin, tout fonctionnait normalement pourtant.
> 
> Je pense pas que ça soit lié au fait que j'ai fait une partition pour Boot camp ? (j'ai pas encore installé Windows dessus, donc la partition est vide)
> 
> ...



Il a peut-être des problèmes de poussière


----------



## MrZokho (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il a peut-être des problèmes de poussière



Après plusieurs essais, j'ai l'impression que ça ce passe comme ceci :

Au démarrage, le Mac lit en général le CD/DVD que je lui donne. Une fois que je l'éjecte et que j'en mets un autre, là il éjecte automatiquement. Et si je remets le disque dedans, alors là pas moyen de le ressortir et je dois l'éjecter en redémarrant la machine.
J'ai remarqué aussi que l'utilitaire de disque ainsi que "CD-DVD" dans Préférences systèmes affichent tous deux la roue multicolore ... Un coup de fil à l'Apple Care s'impose, où est-ce un problème logiciel dû à Lion ? Par ailleurs, si je veux réinstaller l'OS, pour faire une clean install, je dois absolument repasser par un DVD/clé USB ou bien il y a moyen via l'installateur Lion ?

Merci encore.


----------



## big41 (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *@big41*
> 
> Soit rassuré, personne te prend pour le boulet que tu penses être. Tu sembles plutôt un peu désemparé par la nouveauté que tu ne maîtrises pas encore, trop habitué, peut-être, à ce que tout marche bien.
> 
> La principale nouveauté de Lion par rapport à SL, c'est justement un tas de petits trucs. Au nombre de 250 si l'on croit Apple. Ces petits trucs peuvent dérouter et c'est compréhensible. Moi-même qui suis un vieux briscard j'ai eu quelques surprises, la première étant l'inversion du sens de balayage avec la souris ou le trackpad. Mais tout cela, ce ne sont que des détails, pas des bugs. Lorsque à propos d'un téléchargement, j'ai vu un petit bidule traverser l'écran pour aller se loger quelque part dans le coin haut droit, je me suis demandé ce qu'il se passait. Je n'en ai pas déduit que c'était un bug. C'est comme le coupe-feu : il est nécessaire que le logiciel placé dans le coupe-feu soit bien celui qui est installé. Hormis quelques grosses fonctions, nombre des 250 nouveautés est "cosmétique" avec le seul objectif d'améliorer la relation entre la machine et l'utilisateur.



Merci c'est gentil de se préoccuper de moi 
Mais je ne suis pas caliméro et c'était sur le ton de la plaisanterie de je me comparais à un boulet 
Ce ne sont pas les nouveautés qui me perturbe bien qu'il m'ai fallu du temps pour apprendre la nouvelle gestuelle.
J'ai bien vu que l'ergonomie avait changé et j'en découvre encore tous les jours, seul ou grâce à ce forum.
Mais je maintiens qu'il y a des bugs sur Lion, genre freeze du dock.
Cet AM encore, iPhoto "11 était ouvert en plein écran, je bidouille un peu sur iTunes et en voulant revenir sur iPhoto j'avais un affichage qui faisait un mix entre iPhoto normal et celui en plein écran, avec impossibilité de ramener ça en mode exploitable.
Alors oui, après deux ans de SL où tout fonctionnait bien, ça fait un peu ch...r de se retrouver avec un Mac qui tourne comme windaube avec des planages à tout bout de champs.
je suis Mac user depuis 3 ans, et c'est la première fois que j'ai à redire sur un produit Apple.
Vivement une MAJ.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------




termo a dit:


> J'ai une question, je viens de télécharger OS X Lion et je n'arrive plus à faire défiler les photos dans Iphoto comme cela était possible avant sur léopard maintenant quand je veux faire défiler un album avec 3 doigts , il passe directement au dasbord.
> 
> Merci de l'aide



On peut plus et ça me fait bien ch...r aussi


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> On peut plus et ça me fait bien ch...r aussi



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, chez moi, ça fonctionne avec quatre doigts.


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Août 2011)

Depuis peu, j'ai eu affaire à un iMac complètement figé: impossible d'utiliser forcer à quitter par le menu pomme ou par combinaison de touches...
Extinction forcée par le bouton...:hein:
Plus precisement lors d'un streaming sur YouTube ( Adobe flash beta )


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Merci c'est gentil de se préoccuper de moi
> Mais je ne suis pas caliméro et c'était sur le ton de la plaisanterie de je me comparais à un boulet
> Ce ne sont pas les nouveautés qui me perturbe bien qu'il m'ai fallu du temps pour apprendre la nouvelle gestuelle.
> J'ai bien vu que l'ergonomie avait changé et j'en découvre encore tous les jours, seul ou grâce à ce forum.
> ...



C'est aussi très difficile de parler de problème qu'on ne rencontre pas 
Et pour lesquels on n'imagine pas de solutions, sinon très radicales 
Regarde la discussion que j'ai avec *MrZokho*. J'ai fait pas à pas les manips qu'il décrit, et je n'ai pas le moindre problème. J'en reviens donc à soupçonner plutôt le superdrive peut-être un peu poussièreux, mais ce n'est qu'un soupçon.

J'utilise iTunes chaque jour ou presque pour écouter de la musique, et, en ce moment, j'ajoute des compléments à des photos de iPhoto. Comme toi, je passe de l'un à l'autre. Ça peut-etre aussi Photoshop CS5  ou FM Pro. Et je n'ai pas le moindre des problèmes que tu décrits. Il m'est donc difficile d'imaginer quoi que ce soit.
Si tu as lu le fil, tu auras pu voir que j'ai aussi un problème avec Mail. Pour le moment, pas d'écho 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Depuis peu, j'ai eu affaire à un iMac complètement figé: impossible d'utiliser forcer à quitter par le menu pomme ou par combinaison de touches...
> Extinction forcée par le bouton...:hein:
> Plus precisement lors d'un streaming sur YouTube ( Adobe flash beta )



C'est peut-être bien de là que ça vient. Il me semble qu'il y a une version définitive


----------



## MrZokho (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est aussi très difficile de parler de problème qu'on ne rencontre pas
> Et pour lesquels on n'imagine pas de solutions, sinon très radicales
> Regarde la discussion que j'ai avec *MrZokho*. J'ai fait pas à pas les manips qu'il décrit, et je n'ai pas le moindre problème. J'en reviens donc à soupçonner plutôt l*e superdrive peut-être un peu poussièreux, mais ce n'est qu'un soupçon*.



Ce n'est pas ça apparemment, car au redémarrage le superdrive fonctionne. 
Je crois que je vais repartir sur des bases saines (j'ai jamais fait de clean install entre Leopard et Lion). Du coup, je me demande si il y a moyen de faire une clean install via la parition de secours de Lion (Recovery HD) ?


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Août 2011)

Je ne trouve pas de version finale d'adobe flash pour Lion.
Toujours la beta pour l'instant


----------



## sky666 (7 Août 2011)

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je suis sous imac depuis 2 ans. Je tiens a dire que Lion est une pure merveille esthétique mais il y a quelques trucs qui sont moins bien comme les raccourcis souris pour faire "précédents" dans les dossiers.
Et aussi,je trouve que les fenêtres sont un peu trop carrées comparé a avant. Mais sinon,je ne regrette pas mon achat


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas de version finale d'adobe flash pour Lion.
> Toujours la beta pour l'instant



Est-ce bien cela ? *Voir ici*

Il est possible qu'il y ait quelques problèmes. J'ai souvenir d'un plantage cité dans un fil, celui-là peut-être, dans les mêmes conditions


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Est-ce bien cela ? *Voir ici*
> 
> Il est possible qu'il y ait quelques problèmes. J'ai souvenir d'un plantage cité dans un fil, celui-là peut-être, dans les mêmes conditions



Oui, c'est cela.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui, c'est cela.



Il va falloir limiter l'usage de Flash en attendant qu'Adobe ait revu sa copie. Ça peut prendre un moment d'autant qu'Apple l'a laissé tombé en invoquant meilleurs résultats et de meilleures performances avec le HTML 5.


----------



## jpultra (7 Août 2011)

Lion apporte malgré tout pas mal de changement avec son lot de bugs et d'applications incompatibles à ce jour&#8201;! Pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup ce nouvel OS X, surtout Safari qui est devenu très plaisant à utiliser (je l'ai d'ailleurs remis comme navigateur par défaut). Prochainement, je vais acquérir le trackpad pour profiter au maximum des gestes sensoriels. Mes problèmes sont que Numbers est complètement désorienté et ouvre difficilement ses fichiers, Aperçu, Quick Time Player ouvrent plusieurs fichiers en même temps, bref, c'est un peu le bazar dans la machine. Je me suis précipité comme un novice et j'aurais dû d'abord le démarrer sur disque dur externe&#8201;!
On apprend&#8201;!


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Août 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Lion apporte malgré tout pas mal de changement avec son lot de bugs et d'applications incompatibles à ce jour&#8201;! Pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup ce nouvel OS X, surtout Safari qui est devenu très plaisant à utiliser (je l'ai d'ailleurs remis comme navigateur par défaut). Prochainement, je vais acquérir le trackpad pour profiter au maximum des gestes sensoriels. Mes problèmes sont que Numbers est complètement désorienté et ouvre difficilement ses fichiers, Aperçu, Quick Time Player ouvrent plusieurs fichiers en même temps, bref, c'est un peu le bazar dans la machine. Je me suis précipité comme un novice et j'aurais dû d'abord le démarrer sur disque dur externe&#8201;!
> On apprend&#8201;!



En ce qui concerne Aperçu et QT player, il faudrait vérifier ce point.
Si l'on ferme une application (quelle qu'elle soit) toutes les fenêtres ouvertes sont sauvegardées. Si l'on ouvre une application fermée ainsi, toutes les fenêtres sauvegardées sont ouvertes. Pour éviter cela, lorsqu'on commande de quitter l'application, il faut utiliser la touche ALT.

Dans le cas d'Aperçu, par exemple, si toutes les fenêtres ont la même taille, elles s'ouvrent les unes cachant les autres, et l'on a l'impression qu'il n'y en a qu'une. Ce genre de petit inconvénient peut-être "arrangé" par les Préférences d'Aperçu. Bien sûr, lorsqu'on ouvre Aperçu par un double-clic sur un fichier, outre ce dernier toutes les fenêtres sauvegardées réapparaissent.

Même chose pour QT PLayer, et les applications en général. Certaines, comme Safari, demandent s'il faut sauver ou non les fenêtres ouvertes.

N'utilisant pas Numbers je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose, mais c'est possible.


----------



## Goudurisc (7 Août 2011)

Comme à chaque version d'OSX, les opportunistes de Parallels rendent la version en cours inexploitable et imposent l'achat de leur mise à jour qui ne propose aucun réel avantage si ce n'est de fonctionner...

Ça me donne presque envie de réinstaller Léopard sur ma prochaine machine ! Dur de se faire pigeonner sans pouvoir réagir...


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai constaté une certaine lenteur au demarage par rapport à snow leopard.
Sinon une fois ouvert tout est fluide (malgré mes 2go de ram), sauf mes documents office qui se chargent lentement!


----------



## MACINDO (8 Août 2011)

Moi je ne sais pas si certains ont le même problème , et pour tout vous dire (je suis honnête je n'ai pas cherché ) mais il arrive que mon écran zoom d'un coup un comme comme si ont agrandissait en pour-cent est-ce un manip a faire ou un bug ?


----------



## adnkanibal (8 Août 2011)

> _
> mais, excuses mon ignorance, comment fais-tu pour lancer une appli PPC via parallel
> et hop : un petit dernier qui me gonfle depuis quelques temps (et si j'en crois la lecture de ce Post, certains se font autant avoir que moi au début  )
> _





> _
> Je ne comprends pas  Car si on met Lion sur une machine conforme aux besoins de Lion, tout fonctionne.
> _


Toutes mes excuses en effet parallel desktop ne fonctionne pas non plus car PPC... super! 
bon à part ce "détail", je tiens à dire certaines choses:

Je suis scié par le déni magistral et l'aveuglement de certains devant autant de critiques... ça frise le fanatisme... et c'est ridicule.

Oui certains galèrent avec cet OS! et pas parce qu'ils sont nuls, désolé!

 Je ne suis pas dévelloper ni ingénieur en informatique, je ne tripote pas du code à tout bout de champ. alors les petites remarques désobligeantes parce qu'on aurait soit disant mal installé ou pas sur la bonne machine ou ceci ou celà, j'en veux pas! 

ma machine a un an  elle rame comme si elle en avait dix! je ne suis pas pété de thunes je n'ai pas les moyens de "tout racheter".

d'ailleurs je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ils arrêtent les applis PPC... ça aussi il faudra racheter?

Si je suis passé sur mac c'est pour justement éviter toutes ces galères et pour pouvoir me concentrer sur mon travail sans gaspiller mon temps à essayer de réparer ce qui fonctionnait à merveille avant... et accessoirement pour éviter de me faire insulter par des nerds fanatiques (si si!) sur le forum.

désolé pour ce billet d'humeur qui ne s'adresse pas aux personnes de bonne foi.


----------



## jpultra (8 Août 2011)

Merci Iluro_64 pour le conseil d'utiliser la touche Alt.
Mais le cafouillage est dans tous les sens, quand par exemple j'ouvre un pdf depuis le bureau, il va ouvrir aussi d'autres dossiers, j'ai des dossiers Pages (ouverts) qui se sont retrouvés clonés en multitudes, verrouiller et en pdf !
Bref, je suis un peu paumé !
Je téléphonerai à Apple Care pour voir s'il aurait une petite solution...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------




MACINDO a dit:


> Moi je ne sais pas si certains ont le même problème , et pour tout vous dire (je suis honnête je n'ai pas cherché ) mais il arrive que mon écran zoom d'un coup un comme comme si ont agrandissait en pour-cent est-ce un manip a faire ou un bug ?



J'ai aussi ce zoom soudain, je ne sais pas si c'est la souris qui est ultra sensible ou si c'est un bug.
Mon réglage de déplacement est pourtant lent...
Allez, Mac est tout de même wonderful !


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, chez moi, ça fonctionne avec quatre doigts.



Et t'es sûr d'avoir installé Lion ? 
Chez moi ça marche pas, quelque soit le nombre de doigt (et y'a rien de sexuel la dedans hein... )
Avec 4 doigt ça change entre apps plein écran.
Sinon, pour amener de l'eau au moulin des mécontents dont je commence à faire plus que partie, en voulant tester cette manipulation ben iPhoto s'est planté tout seul comme un grand 
J'ai jamais eu autant d'apps qui se plantent depuis Lion 
Alors oui Lion est un passerelle entre iPad/Pod/Phone et Mac, oui il est assez sympa à utiliser mais m...de ça commence à vraiment faire ch...r ces plantages et bugs à répétition. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est aussi très difficile de parler de problème qu'on ne rencontre pas
> Et pour lesquels on n'imagine pas de solutions, sinon très radicales &#8230;
> Regarde la discussion que j'ai avec *MrZokho*. J'ai fait pas à pas les manips qu'il décrit, et je n'ai pas le moindre problème. J'en reviens donc à soupçonner plutôt le superdrive peut-être un peu poussièreux, mais ce n'est qu'un soupçon.
> 
> ...




Ben je ne te demande pas de reproduire mes problèmes car ceux-ci sont aléatoires.
Le soucis avec iPhoto je ne l'ai eu qu'hier, et pares deux trois tâtonnement j'ai retrouvé un affichage cohérent.
Ce matin, iPhoto s'est carrément planté et fermé tout seul sans raison 


Pour Mail j'ai regardé, et ce coup-ci c'est chez moi que tout va bien.
J'ai bien la possibilité de supprimer des pièces jointes, le choix n'est pas griser.
Et là moi aussi je suis incapable de t'aider 

Pourtant je trouve la nouvelle interface de Lion très séduisante, et je sais avoir encore beaucoup à apprendre des nouveautés, je voudrais juste qu'Apple réagisse très vite et nous propose une MAJ qui stabilise au mieux ce nouvel OS qui pour l'instant en est un (d'os... )


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Et t'es sûr d'avoir installé Lion ?
> Chez moi ça marche pas, quelque soit le nombre de doigt (et y'a rien de sexuel la dedans hein... )
> Avec 4 doigt ça change entre apps plein écran.
> Sinon, pour amener de l'eau au moulin des mécontents dont je commence à faire plus que partie, en voulant tester cette manipulation ben iPhoto s'est planté tout seul comme un grand
> ...



Bern oui, ça fonctionne avec iPhoto 09 (iLife 11). Je précise donc : quatre doigts (l'index, le majeur, l'annulaire et l'auriculaire) et pas 3 doigts et le pouce qui lui permet de masquer toutes les fenêtres pour afficher uniquement le fond d'écran.

Avec les quatres doigts bien en contact, de droite à gauche ou de haut en bas et l(inverse), je passe d'une photo à l'autre si je suis dans un évènement et d'un évènement à l'autre si je sui dans l'écran des évènements.

Je précise aussi : je n'ai aucun plugin iPhoto et n'utilise aucune application complémentaire qui en modifie l'utilisation comme la gestion de plusieurs photothèques. De même pour le Finder, je n'ai pas touché aux réglages de base et je n'ai jamais installé de plugin ou d'applications qui modifie le comportement du dock ou de la souris (ou trackpad)


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Merci Iluro_64 pour le conseil d'utiliser la touche Alt.
> Mais le cafouillage est dans tous les sens, quand par exemple j'ouvre un pdf depuis le bureau, il va ouvrir aussi d'autres dossiers, j'ai des dossiers Pages (ouverts) qui se sont retrouvés clonés en multitudes, verrouiller et en pdf !
> Bref, je suis un peu paumé !
> Je téléphonerai à Apple Care pour voir s'il aurait une petite solution...
> ...


Le zoom est fait pas tapotement de deux doigts sur le pad si bien sûr vous en avez un (je n'ai pas fait attention aux machine que vous possédez).
Il faut passer par préférence système pour le désactiver.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, chez moi, ça fonctionne avec quatre doigts.



Bon j'ai enclenché le cerveau ce matin, poser mon boulet et je me suis penché sur les préférences système du pad pour tester plusieurs configuration car je voulais retrouver ce balayage entre photo dans iPhoto.
Et bien j'ai trouvé et ça fonctionne 

Dans l'onglet "gestes supplémentaires", au premier choix "balayage entre pages" il faut sélectionner "balayer avec deux ou trois doigts", celle-là et pas une autre.
En effet si on choisit "balayer avec trois doigts" la balayage entre page dans safari déconne et fonctionne à l'envers.

Bref merci hippo, grâce à toi j'ai retrouvé cette gestuelle qui me manquait tant et je pense avoir aider d'autre dans mon cas. 
Bon un problème de régler, en reste plus que ..... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bern oui, ça fonctionne avec iPhoto 09 (iLife 11). Je précise donc : quatre doigts (l'index, le majeur, l'annulaire et l'auriculaire) et pas 3 doigts et le pouce qui lui permet de masquer toutes les fenêtres pour afficher uniquement le fond d'écran.
> 
> Avec les quatres doigts bien en contact, de droite à gauche ou de haut en bas et l(inverse), je passe d'une photo à l'autre si je suis dans un évènement et d'un évènement à l'autre si je sui dans l'écran des évènements.
> 
> Je précise aussi : je n'ai aucun plugin iPhoto et n'utilise aucune application complémentaire qui en modifie l'utilisation comme la gestion de plusieurs photothèques. De même pour le Finder, je n'ai pas touché aux réglages de base et je n'ai jamais installé de plugin ou d'applications qui modifie le comportement du dock ou de la souris (ou trackpad)



Ça marche avec 4 doigts ? Ben là c'est pas normal du coup... 

Bon sinon j'ai trouvé et ça fonctionne de nouveau chez moi, il faut sélectionner "balayer entre pages à 2 ou 3 doigts".

Merci encore, grâce à toi je me suis forcé à chercher 

Et je précise que j'ai iPhoto "11, c'est peut être de là que vient la différence du nombre de doigts nécessaire.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Le zoom est fait pas tapotement de deux doigts sur le pad si bien sûr vous en avez un (je n'ai pas fait attention aux machine que vous possédez).
> Il faut passer par préférence système pour le désactiver.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------
> ...



J'ai dit que j'avais les réglages d'origine:

Balayer entre pages : Faire défiler latéralement avec deux doigts
Balayer entre Apps en plein écran : Balayer latéralement avec deux doigts
Mission Control : Balayer vers le haut avec trois doigts
App Exposé : Balayer vers le bas avec trois doigts
Le reste n'a pas d'options.

Les options de réglages sont très nombreuses et, en y regardant de prés, si on n'y fait pas attention, on peut choisir des options qui se télescopent.

PS : Quand je parle d'iPhoto 9, je parle de la version et c'est bien la dernière qui est dans iLife 11


----------



## Risou (8 Août 2011)

Merci à tous ceux qui livrent leurs avis. J'en conclus que cette version est sortie en avance malgré son retard et qu'il y a donc des trucs qui clochent... Il semblerait que les avancées résident aussi et surtout dans la sécurité vis à vis d'internet, mais ça, ça se voit moins peut-être? Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Août 2011)

Hier, en démarrant sur Lion ben une barre de chargement grisée avant que le bureau ne s'affiche.
De plus, le système me demande le mot de passe de cession alors que j'ai décoché cette option.
Depuis, tout va bien.
Bizarre cette barre de chargement : elle ressemble à celle des applications de l'Apple store lorsqu'elles se téléchargent...


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

MACINDO a dit:


> Moi je ne sais pas si certains ont le même problème , et pour tout vous dire (je suis honnête je n'ai pas cherché ) mais il arrive que mon écran zoom d'un coup un comme comme si ont agrandissait en pour-cent est-ce un manip a faire ou un bug ?



J'ai ce problème, parfois, et je pense que ça vient d'une action sur la Magic Mouse que l'on fait un peu machinalement (deux petits "taps" successifs). Dans Préférences Système > Souris> >Pointer et cliquer, il suffit de décocher l'option Zoom intelligent.

Dans Safari, pour faire revenir l'écran à la "position" d'origine : raccourci clavier : ALT-CDE-0


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Hier, en démarrant sur Lion ben une barre de chargement grisée avant que le bureau ne s'affiche.
> De plus, le système me demande le mot de passe de cession alors que j'ai décoché cette option.
> Depuis, tout va bien.
> Bizarre cette barre de chargement : elle ressemble à celle des applications de l'Apple store lorsqu'elles se téléchargent...



Il semble que quelque chose s'est téléchargé et t'a demandé le pot de passe pour s'installer.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> J'ai dit que j'avais les réglages d'origine:
> 
> Balayer entre pages : Faire défiler latéralement avec deux doigts
> Balayer entre Apps en plein écran : Balayer latéralement avec deux doigts
> ...



Ok on a le même iPhoto, tu as la version 9.1.5 ?
Par contre on a pas le même Lion 
Moi avec les réglages d'origines ben ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc:

_Balayer entre pages : Balayer avec deux ou trois doigts
Balayer entre Apps en plein écran : Balayer latéralement avec quatres doigts (moi j'ai pas "avec deux doigts"   )
Mission Control : Balayer vers le haut avec quatre doigts
App Exposé : Balayer vers le bas avec quatre doigts_

Et il n'y a que dans cette configuration que je peux profiter pleinement de la gestuelle de Lion sans totalement oublier celle de SL.
Je précise aussi que comme toi je n'ai aucun plugin qui modifie quoi que ce soit dans le fonctionnement du pad.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Merci Iluro_64 pour le conseil d'utiliser la touche Alt.
> Mais le cafouillage est dans tous les sens, quand par exemple j'ouvre un pdf depuis le bureau, il va ouvrir aussi d'autres dossiers, j'ai des dossiers Pages (ouverts) qui se sont retrouvés clonés en multitudes, verrouiller et en pdf !
> Bref, je suis un peu paumé !
> Je téléphonerai à Apple Care pour voir s'il aurait une petite solution...




J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ton post.
Je suppose que lorsque tu écrits "dossiers", tu penses "documents", sinon, c'est incompréhensible, et si l'on prend les termes à la lettre plutôt qu'à l'esprit, ça devient plus abordable.

En ce qui concerne les "dossiers" (documents) Pages "clonés", "verrouillés", il y a des explications toujours en rapport avec le petit morceau des conséquences de sauvegarde automatique des documents à la fermeture de l'application.

Quand tu dis : 





> quand par exemple j'ouvre un pdf depuis le bureau


Quelle est l'origine du PDF ?
À l'ouverture, quel logiciel est lancé ?



En attendant, revenons à Reprise et à Versions. Je suggère à tous ceux qui ne l'on fait encore fait de lire les articles suivants rédigés par APPLE :

*Reprise*
*Time Machine*
*Versions*

Dans le principe de sauvegarde des documents, les trois fonctions précédentes sont comme "imbriquées". Lorsque qu'un document apparaît comme verrouillé à l'ouverture, c'est parce qu'il a atteint ou dépassé l'intervalle de temps défini dans les Préférences de Time Machine > Bouton Option > Verrouiller les documents avec la case cochée. Cette fonction de verrouillage peut donc être désactivée si elle est gênante.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> .../... sans totalement oublier celle de SL.
> Je précise aussi que comme toi je n'ai aucun plugin qui modifie quoi que ce soit dans le fonctionnement du pad.



Oui, les difféences sont certainement là :
J'utilise un "Magic trackpad avec un iMac
Je ne cherche surtout pas à retrouver les habitudes de SL (au par avant, j'utilisais une souris), au contraire, j'essaie de m'habituer à de nouveaux automatismes et ce n'est pas toujours simple, j'avoue.


----------



## Jean-marie B (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

La sécurité !

C'est exact, j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que Lion était l'Os le plus sécurisé de la planète.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

Risou a dit:


> Merci à tous ceux qui livrent leurs avis. J'en conclus que cette version est sortie en avance malgré son retard et qu'il y a donc des trucs qui clochent... *Il semblerait que les avancées résident aussi et surtout dans la sécurité vis à vis d'internet, mais ça, ça se voit moins peut-être?* Qu'en pensez-vous?



Bien vu ! Un article sur le sujet dit que de grandes avancées avaient été accomplies et que Lion avait non seulement rattrapé le "retard" de Leopard (toutes versions) mais était peut-être l'OS de son espèce le mieux sécurisé.
Cela n'intéresse personne parce que ce n'est pas visible  

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des trucs qui clochent. Personnellement, j'en ai trouvé un sur Mail. Est-ce ne relation avec Mac OS, je ne saurai le dire. Apparemment je suis le seul à l'avoir rencontré parmi ceux qui s'expriment sur le forum.

À mon avis :
Les problèmes de gestuelle sont des problèmes d'apprentissage
Les problèmes de fenêtres qui s'ouvrent toutes seules sont aussi, à mon humble avis, des problèmes d'apprentissage.


Problème résolu dans la mesure où il a disparu , sans faire autre chose que d'envoyer un autre message avec des pièces jointes


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Oui, les difféences sont certainement là :
> J'utilise un "Magic trackpad avec un iMac
> Je ne cherche surtout pas à retrouver les habitudes de SL (au par avant, j'utilisais une souris), au contraire, j'essaie de m'habituer à de nouveaux automatismes et ce n'est pas toujours simple, j'avoue.



Ok moi j'ai un MBP depuis 3 ans et je m'étais habitué aux gestuelles de SL.
Au tout début de Lion, j'avais désactivé la gestuelle "naturelle" pour y revenir 1 semaine plus tard afin de réellement profiter de Lion et de m'y habituer, et maintenant je m'y suis très bien adapté.
Par contre c'est marrant cette différence de gestuelle entre le pad des MBP et les magic pad des iMac ?


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il semble que quelque chose s'est téléchargé et t'a demandé le pot de passe pour s'installer.


Ce n'était pas présentait de cette manière:
je reformule : 
J' allume l'imac ensuite une barre de téléchargement progresse et j'arrive sur ma cession en attente du mot de passe ( comme lorque l'on demande l'authentification à chaque ouverture)


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Bien vu ! Un article sur le sujet dit que de grandes avancées avaient été accomplies et que Lion avait non seulement rattrapé le "retard" de Leopard (toutes versions) mais était peut-être l'OS de son espèce le mieux sécurisé.
> Cela n'intéresse personne parce que ce n'est pas visible &#8230;
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'il y a des trucs qui clochent. Personnellement, j'en ai trouvé un sur Mail. Est-ce ne relation avec Mac OS, je ne saurai le dire. Apparemment je suis le seul à l'avoir rencontré parmi ceux qui s'expriment sur le forum.
> ...



Je viens de lire les les posts d'un fil qui parle d'un vrai bug qui touche certaines machines et provoque des Kernel Panic avec des dépendencies sur Airport. Il semble que l'origine provienne d'une incompatibilité avec certaines cartes NDVIDIA.

Je précise que ça ne concerne pas tous les Kernel Panic, mais seulement ceux qui pointent sur Airport.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Ok moi j'ai un MBP depuis 3 ans et je m'étais habitué aux gestuelles de SL.
> Au tout début de Lion, j'avais désactivé la gestuelle "naturelle" pour y revenir 1 semaine plus tard afin de réellement profiter de Lion et de m'y habituer, et maintenant je m'y suis très bien adapté.
> Par contre c'est marrant cette différence de gestuelle entre le pad des MBP et les magic pad des iMac ?



Cela peut s'expliquer par des évolutions technologiques en trois ans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Ce n'était pas présentait de cette manière:
> je reformule :
> J' allume l'imac ensuite une barre de téléchargement progresse et j'arrive sur ma cession en attente du mot de passe ( comme lorque l'on demande l'authentification à chaque ouverture)



C'est bien ce que j'avais compris et je maintiens. D'autant qu'une des nouveautés de Lion est qu'au lancement d'une session les applications qui étaient actives à la fermeture sont automatiquement relancées.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je viens de lire les les posts d'un fil qui parle d'un vrai bug qui touche certaines machines et provoque des Kernel Panic avec des dépendencies sur Airport. Il semble que l'origine provienne d'une incompatibilité avec certaines cartes NDVIDIA.
> 
> Je précise que ça ne concerne pas tous les Kernel Panic, mais seulement ceux qui pointent sur Airport.
> 
> ...


Oui peut être, il faudra que j'essaye dans un magasin Apple un MBP et un iMac avec le magic Trackpad pour voir ce que ça donne comparé au mien.


----------



## herszk (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour.
Vous allez peut-être vous lasser ou vous énerver à me lire, mais avec iphoto 915, je fais le balayage entre vues à ... 3 doigts sans aucun problème (mais peut-être suis-je un menteur).
J'ai installé Lion en mode upgrade après avoir, bien entendu, cloné mon DD, je n'ai pas fait de bidouillage particulier, juste un coup d'onyx (après avoir installé la version beta) et le seul bug que j'ai relevé, c'est le dock qui, de temps en temps, reste figé sur l'icone agrandi, mais il suffit de bouger le pointeur sur une autre zone du dock pour le débloquer.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Vous allez peut-être vous lasser ou vous énerver à me lire, mais avec iphoto 915, je fais le balayage entre vues à ... 3 doigts sans aucun problème (mais peut-être suis-je un menteur).
> J'ai installé Lion en mode upgrade après avoir, bien entendu, cloné mon DD, je n'ai pas fait de bidouillage particulier, juste un coup d'onyx (après avoir installé la version beta) et le seul bug que j'ai relevé, c'est le dock qui, de temps en temps, reste figé sur l'icone agrandi, mais il suffit de bouger le pointeur sur une autre zone du dock pour le débloquer.



On ne se lasse jamais de tes interventions 
Chez moi aussi ça marche le balayage entre photo avec la même version d'iPhoto que toi.
Il a juste fallu que je change le mode de balayage dans les préférence système.
Maintenant ça fonctionne, mais par contre ce n'est pas en balayage "naturel".
Merci à tous car c'est à force de voir que ça marchait ailleurs que j'ai trouver comment faire fonctionner ça sur mon MBP


----------



## herszk (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Il a juste fallu que je change le mode de balayage dans les préférence système.



Bien entendu, j'ai dû faire des ajustements dans les préférences système mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse appeler ça des bidouilles d'informaticien chevronné, elles ont été conçues pour s'adresser au plus grand nombre.
Pour augmenter les possibilités qu'offre la Magic Trackpad avec Lion, j'utilise BTT pour ajouter des gestes à 4 et 5 doigts.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bien entendu, j'ai dû faire des ajustements dans les préférences système mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse appeler ça des bidouilles d'informaticien chevronné, elles ont été conçues pour s'adresser au plus grand nombre.
> Pour augmenter les possibilités qu'offre la Magic Trackpad avec Lion, j'utilise BTT pour ajouter des gestes à 4 et 5 doigts.



Oui ce sont des ajustement, mais après 3 ans de pad avec le MBP sous Lépoard puis SnowLéopard j'avais pris mes habitudes.
A la mise en place de Lion, je suis passé par la case préférence système pour régler tout ça mais la gestuelle sur iPhoto pour la retrouver faut quand même s'y atteler un peu car il n'y a rien d'explicite.
Et je suis d'accord que ce ne sont pas des bidouilles d'informaticien chevronné, la preuve j'y suis parvenu 
Je ne me plains pas des changement de gestuelle -même si j'aurai apprécié un peu plus d'info- ni de l'évolution proposé par Lion (j'aime bien le lanch pad, mission control, la balayage en apps plein écran, la apps plein écran etc...)
Non ce que je déplore c'est qu'à coté d'une certaine accélération et une fluidité augmenté j'ai pas mal d'apparition de roues colorées alors que sous SL avec mon SSD elles avaient disparues, et de nombreux plantage d'apps pourtant d'origine Apple (iPhoto entre autre).
Bref, vivement 10.7.1


----------



## herszk (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Non ce que je déplore c'est qu'à coté d'une certaine accélération et une fluidité augmenté j'ai pas mal d'apparition de roues colorées alors que sous SL avec mon SSD elles avaient disparues, et de nombreux plantage d'apps pourtant d'origine Apple (iPhoto entre autre).
> Bref, vivement 10.7.1


Il est vrai que je vois apparaitre de temps en temps la petite roue colorée, mais ça ne me gène pas plus que ça, et puis je n'ai jamais vu une nouvelle version de système apparaitre avec zéro défaut, mais je trouve qu'apple ne s'en sort pas si mal que ça, comparé à la concurrence, surtout si on tient compte des nombreux changements opérés.
Gageons que les défauts seront corrigés rapidement.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui ce sont des ajustement, mais après 3 ans de pad avec le MBP sous Lépoard puis SnowLéopard j'avais pris mes habitudes.
> A la mise en place de Lion, je suis passé par la case préférence système pour régler tout ça mais la gestuelle sur iPhoto pour la retrouver faut quand même s'y atteler un peu car il n'y a rien d'explicite.
> Et je suis d'accord que ce ne sont pas des bidouilles d'informaticien chevronné, la preuve j'y suis parvenu
> Je ne me plains pas des changement de gestuelle -même si j'aurai apprécié un peu plus d'info- ni de l'évolution proposé par Lion (j'aime bien le lanch pad, mission control, la balayage en apps plein écran, la apps plein écran etc...)
> ...


Reste t'il assez de place sur le SSD pour les buffers de toutes sortes ?


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Reste t'il assez de place sur le SSD pour les buffers de toutes sortes ?



Oh oui, j'avais casser ma tirelire en début d'année pour m'offrir un Crucial C300 en 256Go.
Actuellement j'ai environ 101Go d'occupé et donc 155Go de libre, ça devrait suffire non ? 

J'avais aussi acheté 8Go de RAM pour remplacer les 4Go du MBP.
Honnêtement à leur mise en place je n'ai pas vu de gain, mais aujourd'hui si car Lion prend environ antre 1,5 et 2Go en permanence et sur iMovie lorsque je fais mes essai de montage vidéo (là je débute carrément) ça monte à 4Go de RAM occupées et parfois plus.

Pour rappel voici ma configuration:
MBP Unibody Late 2008, C2D 2,4Ghz, 8Go de RAM et SSD Crucial C300 de 256Go


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oh oui, j'avais casser ma tirelire en début d'année pour m'offrir un Crucial C300 en 256Go.
> Actuellement j'ai environ 101Go d'occupé et donc 155Go de libre, ça devrait suffire non ?
> 
> J'avais aussi acheté 8Go de RAM pour remplacer les 4Go du MBP.
> ...



Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de montage vidéo, mais si j'ai bonne mémoire, iMovie n'est pas une merveille de rapidité et chaque mise en place d'une transition demande du temps (fonction de sa complexité), enfin, du temps ou je l'utilisais, fallait être patient et disposer d'une bonne réserve de puissance.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de montage vidéo, mais si j'ai bonne mémoire, iMovie n'est pas une merveille de rapidité et chaque mise en place d'une transition demande du temps (fonction de sa complexité), enfin, du temps ou je l'utilisais, fallait être patient et disposer d'une bonne réserve de puissance.



Oui mais pour ce que je vais faire en vidéo ça ira bien.
J'ai deux ou trois tout petits films que j'avais fait lors de soirée avec des potes et je ne compte pas me mettre à la vidéo, c'est juste que j'ai trouvé marrant de faire un peu de montage, et pour cela iMovie me va très bien.
C'est la première fois depuis 3 ans que j'ai le Mac que je me sers d'iMovie, et c'est parce que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière un nouvel APN, le Sony DSC-HX9V, qui est très bien noté en photo et en vidéo, et j'ai fait quelques essais vidéo et ça rend bien.
Donc ce sera juste quelques petis rush de 30sec à quelques minutes que j'aurais à travailler, iMovie me suffira bien. 
Mais c'est vrai qu'il est gourmand en utilisation processeurs et RAM


----------



## lorin (8 Août 2011)

J'ai constaté pas mal de bugs autour de Reprise et Mission Control, et c'est énervant :

- Avec reprise, mes applications sont bien rechargées, mais certaines n'apparaissent pas le bureau d'origine et passent du 3 au 1 par exemple. Je l'ai constaté notamment avec iTunes...
- Avec Cmd + Tab, je sélectionne une application qui est dans un autre bureau. Elle s'affiche mais pas au premier plan ! Les autres applications du bureau s'affichent aussi, par dessus ! J'ai constaté le même problème en utilisant le Dock...
- Si on désactive la "gesture naturelle", elle reste active dans Mission control pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre, mais pas pour changer de bureau (en dehors de MC donc). C'est incohérent !

Je ne sais pas si une install clean pourrait résoudre ces soucis...


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oui mais pour ce que je vais faire en vidéo ça ira bien.
> J'ai deux ou trois tout petits films que j'avais fait lors de soirée avec des potes et je ne compte pas me mettre à la vidéo, c'est juste que j'ai trouvé marrant de faire un peu de montage, et pour cela iMovie me va très bien.
> C'est la première fois depuis 3 ans que j'ai le Mac que je me sers d'iMovie, et c'est parce que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière un nouvel APN, le Sony DSC-HX9V, qui est très bien noté en photo et en vidéo, et j'ai fait quelques essais vidéo et ça rend bien.
> Donc ce sera juste quelques petis rush de 30sec à quelques minutes que j'aurais à travailler, iMovie me suffira bien.
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il est gourmand en utilisation processeurs et RAM



Je viens de m'apercevoir en jetant un coup d'il rapide au moniteur d'activité que, dès le Boot, il s'allouait 220 GO de mémoire virtuelle? ce qui est facile à placer sur un disque d'un TO. Combien s'alloue t'il sur ton SSD ?


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir en jetant un coup d'il rapide au moniteur d'activité que, dès le Boot, il s'allouait 220 GO de mémoire virtuelle? ce qui est facile à placer sur un disque d'un TO. Combien s'alloue t'il sur ton SSD ?




Euhhhh... j'vois ça comment ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Euhhhh... j'vois ça comment ??



Dans le moniteur d'activité Applications/Utilitaires.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

J'crois qu'j'ai trouvé:
Taille MV: 170,34Go
C'est ça ?
Ben ça fait beaucoup quand même sur 256Go 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------

Tiens? ça vient de passer à 165Go :mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> J'crois qu'j'ai trouvé:
> Taille MV: 170,34Go
> C'est ça ?
> Ben ça fait beaucoup quand même sur 256Go



Je pense que c'est l'espace qu'il peut utiliser pour stocker des données devenues inutiles en mémoire vive sans avoir besoin de les écrire dans le fichier, ce qui va accélérer considérablement l'accès à ces données en cas de réutilisation. plus il peut s'en allouer meilleurs seront les performances, mais évidemment, si le disque système est un peu petit, il risque de se trouver à l'étroit, surtout chez un utilisateur qui a l'habitude de conserver beaucoup d'applications ouvertes ainsi que de fichiers.
Ajouté à l'actuelle manque de recul sur la longévité de ces disques, ceci confirme mon impression que l'utilisation d'un petit SSD comme disque système n'est pas forcément une bonne idée à l'heure actuelle. Mais peut être y a t'il d'autres arguments en sa faveur puisque les vendeurs d'Apple Store ont l'air de le mettre en avant.


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je pense que c'est l'espace qu'il peut utiliser pour stocker des données devenues inutiles en mémoire vive sans avoir besoin de les écrire dans le fichier, ce qui va accélérer considérablement l'accès à ces données en cas de réutilisation. plus il peut s'en allouer meilleurs seront les performances, mais évidemment, si le disque système est un peu petit, il risque de se trouver à l'étroit, surtout chez un utilisateur qui a l'habitude de conserver beaucoup d'applications ouvertes ainsi que de fichiers.
> Ajouté à l'actuelle manque de recul sur la longévité de ces disques, ceci confirme mon impression que l'utilisation d'un petit SSD comme disque système n'est pas forcément une bonne idée à l'heure actuelle. Mais peut être y a t'il d'autres arguments en sa faveur puisque les vendeurs d'Apple Store ont l'air de le mettre en avant.



Avec SL le SSD était génial, j'ai retourné un nouveau Mac plus rapide en changeant simplement le HDD, ce qui coute moins cher que changer le MBP pour un nouveau avec un processeur Core i5 ou i7.
Le gain en rapidité et performance était mesurable, las apps s'ouvraient d'un rebond dans le dock, et la fluidité était au RDV.
Avec Lion, j'ai un peu l'impression que ça a régressé sans pour autant devenir une brouette à la windaube 
Mais j'ai parfois iTunes ou iPhotos qui rebondissent deux fois dans le dock avant de s'ouvrir.
Bon ok y'a rien de grave, je ne suis pas à une seconde près, mais c'est symptomatique depuis Lion.
J'ai bien réactivé la commande TRIM via un patch car Lion n'a pas tenu ses promesses et n'active pas le TRIM pour tout les SSD du marché, et mon Crucial n'est quand même pas une bouse bas de gamme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

Je viens de regarder un truc dans information système "à propos de ce Mac" dans l'onglet "stockage".
Il y a le détail des quantités stockées par type de fichiers, dans l'ordre on trouve:
- audio
- vidéo
- photos
- apps
- *copies*
- autres

C'est quoi ces "copies" ?
Moi j'en ai carrément 13,49Go, j'espère que c'est pas Time Machine qui s'incruste petit à petit, car à ce rythme là, je vais être obligé de faire une sacré RAZ (sans savoir comment par ailleurs).


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit Time Machine.


----------



## Zlalo (8 Août 2011)

Mes premières impressions sont vraiment bonnes. Toutefois, le Mac prend plus de temps pour se redémarrer. (Notamment entre le temps où le lecteur CD fait sont bruit et l'allumage de l'écran avec le "bruit Apple". 

Mon plus gros reproche est la disposition de la barre latérale de Finder juste déplorable... 
Oh et la direction soit disante "naturelle" pour le trackpad que j'ai vite changé !


----------



## MrZokho (8 Août 2011)

Hello !
Je compte réinstaller Lion (avec reformatage du disque dur) tout à l'heure, mais une question me vient à l'esprit : aurais-je toujours iLife 09 par la suite ? J'ai vu que l'édition '11 était retéléchargeable par le MAS, mais qu'en est-il du '09 ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Hello !
> Je compte réinstaller Lion (avec reformatage du disque dur) tout à l'heure, mais une question me vient à l'esprit : aurais-je toujours iLife 09 par la suite ? J'ai vu que l'édition '11 était retéléchargeable par le MAS, mais qu'en est-il du '09 ?



L'édition 09 tu l'as sur un DVD, soit le DVD d'installation gris de ton Mac soit le DVD que tu as acheté si c'est le cas


----------



## MrZokho (8 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'édition 09 tu l'as sur un DVD, soit le DVD d'installation gris de ton Mac soit le DVD que tu as acheté si c'est le cas



Merci, j'avais zappé le DVD !


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je viens de regarder un truc dans information système "à propos de ce Mac" dans l'onglet "stockage".
> Il y a le détail des quantités stockées par type de fichiers, dans l'ordre on trouve:
> - audio
> - vidéo
> ...




Intrigué par ta remarque je suis allé y faire un tour. À Copies, j'ai zéro octect !


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Intrigué par ta remarque je suis allé y faire un tour. À Copies, j'ai zéro octect !



 rhaaaa mon MBP est hanté...


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> rhaaaa mon MBP est hanté...



  
Comment es-tu équipé pour faire les sauvegardes ?


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comment es-tu équipé pour faire les sauvegardes ?



Disque dur externe de 250Go que je connecte au moins une fois par jour en USB.


----------



## Adrien38 (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir!

Impossible de trouver réponse à ma question en faisant une recherche...alors je m'en remet à ce topic et à vous!
Depuis l'installation de Lion, je rencontre deux légers problèmes. Après avoir trouvé réponse au premier - iTunes qui ne s'ouvrait plus avec l'iPhone automatiquement - je reste perdu pour le second.

Vous me direz que ce n'est pas bien important, mais il y avait une "option" sous iTunes qui permettait au logiciel de récupérer lorsque l'on frappait les premières lettres d'un titre, d'un artiste ou d'un nom d'album (...) ceux déjà présents dans la bibliothèque. Je remarque que cela n'est plus le cas sous mon iMac, comme sous mon Macbook Pro.

Ce détail a peut-être déjà été soulevé? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer!
Merci par avance!


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

Adrien38 a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> 
> Impossible de trouver réponse à ma question en faisant une recherche...alors je m'en remet à ce topic et à vous!
> Depuis l'installation de Lion, je rencontre deux légers problèmes. Après avoir trouvé réponse au premier - iTunes qui ne s'ouvrait plus avec l'iPhone automatiquement - je reste perdu pour le second.
> ...


Peux pas dire, chez moi, l'option fonctionne toujours.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2011)

Bon, déjà, je vous préviens de suite, je n'ai pas lu tous les fils sur Lion, car mon temps est compté, vous allez vite comprendre pourquoi.

J'ai installé Lion dés sa sortie sur mon ordo portable afin de le tester sans risques. Bien m'en a pris puis que j'ai remarqué des ralentissements et quelques planages.

Le souci, c'est que la semaine dernière, mon iMac au bureau n'est plus contestable au net, car un orage a fait sauter ma freebox mardi dernier. DU coup, j'ai de plus en plus utilisé mon portable. ET là, les ennuis commencent. Kernel panic permanent (de temps en temps toutes les 10 minutes). Internet lent, très lent, voir plus de surf possible alors que je suis bien connecté et que mon iPhone, mon iPad et l'ordo de ma femme reliée à la même box se serve d'internet sans aucun problème.

La lecture du courrier est quasiment impossible tellement c'est lent, etc.

Seule solution, tout débrancher et retenter une connexion... puis patienter... 

Là, par exemple, ça remarche, depuis 15 minutes, tout semble aller bien. Mais juste avant, ça ramait et les pages ne se chargeaient pas.

Bref, Lion, c'est la catastrophe et je regrette d'avoir passé mon MacBook trop vite sur ce félin. Mais bon, je n'avais pas prévu qu'internet me lâcherait au bureau non plus.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Disque dur externe de 250Go que je connecte au moins une fois par jour en USB.



Tu ne peux pas le laisser connecté toute la journée, ou au moins pendant la durée de ta session ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas le laisser connecté toute la journée, ou au moins pendant la durée de ta session ?



IL est recommandé, de ne pas laisser les DDE connectés en dehors des phases de transferts, ils seraient trop perfectibles en cas de chute de tension (même lors de mini coupures) ... surtout ceux en port USB


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2011)

Big41 a un Macbook pro.
Pour ce qui est des recommandations en cas de chute de tension, la seule que je connaisse et qui soit réellement efficace, c'est de brancher tout le "Bazar", comme diraient mes amis d'outre Escaut, derrière un onduleur.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> IL est recommandé, de ne pas laisser les DDE connectés en dehors des phases de transferts, ils seraient trop perfectibles en cas de chute de tension (même lors de mini coupures) ... surtout ceux en port USB



Ce genre de recommandation, c'est pour faire vendre des onduleurs  Je dispose de DDE en FW800 avec leur propre alimentation, et qui s'éteignent tout seul lorsqu'on ne les utilise pas. Ils se remettent en route lorsqu'on a besoin d'eux  

C'est donc parfait pour un DDE dédié à TM qui ne s'use que lorsqu'on s'en sert


----------



## big41 (8 Août 2011)

Bien sûr que je peux laisser mon DDE externe branché au MBP, mais si je commence à branché le MBP de tout coté, je pers l'avantage d'un portable.
Donc je branche le DDE une fois par jour et je lance une sauvegarde manuellement si elle ne se lance pas toute seule.
Il m'arrive aussi de le connecter lorsque je fais de grosses modifications que je ne souhaite pas perdre.
En tout état de cause, si c'est TM qui squatte mon SSD, il faudrait trouver le moyen de vider cette mémoire de temps en temps si ça ne se fait pas automatiquement quand on connecte le DDE TM


----------



## alexcorbel (8 Août 2011)

La seule application incompatible que Lion a détecté est Cosmopod plug-in YouTube de Safari, dommage il me servait bien. Comme j'avais payé la licence, j'espère que l'éditeur proposera une mise à jour.

Bonjour, j'ai installé Lion le jour de sa sortie et depuis Safari ne fonctionne plus et je reçois ce message: "Safari à quitté de manière imprévue lors de l'utilisation du module ZZafari." CosmoPod était installé sur mon iMac et mon MacBook Air. As-tu eu un problème avec Safari en voulant réinstaller ce module? Ou sais-tu comment virer ZZafari, je ne parviens pas à le trouver dans la bibliotèque?

Merci.


----------



## Fouratr (9 Août 2011)

Salut, bon je viens d'installer lion, et j'arrive plus a me connecter avec safari... Pourtant l'airport affiche comme quoi je suis connecté, et skype est connecté aussi, mais tt le reste mail, app store sont offline ???!!


----------



## tyf (9 Août 2011)

xnicol a dit:


> Vous allez rire mais depuis que je suis passé à Lion impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe.com!!!!!
> J'ai tout essayé même avec Firefox impossible d'aller sur le site d'adobe et c'est le seul! (microsoft.com marche lol!)
> Vous avez déjà vu ça?
> Xavier


Bonjour,
J'ai également installé Lion il y a 2 semaines maintenant sur 2 de mes Macs et j'ai exactement le même soucis : sur mon MacPro impossible d'accéder à Adobe.com ou Adobe.fr (ni par exemple de mettre à jour le FlashPlayer via l'url dédiée). Ce qui est étrange c'est que sur mon MacbookPro, lui aussi mis à jour en Lion au même moment, pas de problème j'accède à tous les sites Adobe ! 
Avez-vous trouvez une explication/solution ?
Merci.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bien sûr que je peux laisser mon DDE externe branché au MBP, mais si je commence à branché le MBP de tout coté, je pers l'avantage d'un portable.
> Donc je branche le DDE une fois par jour et je lance une sauvegarde manuellement si elle ne se lance pas toute seule.
> Il m'arrive aussi de le connecter lorsque je fais de grosses modifications que je ne souhaite pas perdre.
> En tout état de cause, si c'est TM qui squatte mon SSD, il faudrait trouver le moyen de vider cette mémoire de temps en temps si ça ne se fait pas automatiquement quand on connecte le DDE TM



Je ne vois pas très bien comment TM peut squatter ton Mac. Par définition TM n'écrit pas sur les volumes ou disques dont il doit faire la sauvegarde.

Ton utilisation du DDE me semble tout à fait convenable.
C'est peut-être un peu trop tôt, mais as-tu remarqué si la taille indiquée par Copies change ?


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas très bien comment TM peut squatter ton Mac. Par définition TM n'écrit pas sur les volumes ou disques dont il doit faire la sauvegarde.
> 
> Ton utilisation du DDE me semble tout à fait convenable.
> C'est peut-être un peu trop tôt, mais as-tu remarqué si la taille indiquée par Copies change ?




Bon je reprend à zéro.
Donc j'avais regardé dans information système l'occupation du volume de stockage de mon Mac (menu Pomme/à propos de ce Mac/plus d'info/stockage) et sur le jolie barregraphe j'avais donc un volume appelé "copies" qui occupait 13,5Go et dont je ne comprenait pas la provenance.
En fouillant un peu sur le forum, je suis tombé sur un sujet concernant TM et donc oui TM stocke bien une sauvegarde sur le DDI  quand il n'y a pas de DDE connecté.
J'vais aussi lut que pour effacer ces données de sauvegarde ils suffisait de désactivé TM ce qui avait pour conséquence de razer cette mémoire.
Donc ce matin à l'ouverture du MBP j'avais toujours mes 13Go de copies.
Petit passage par préférences système et désactivation de TM.
Redémarrage du Mac et là tadaaaaaaaaaaaaa: le volume de "copies" est passé  zéro 
Petit tour sur le finder pour voir la capacité de mon SSD et la tadaaaaaaaa: ben rien, nada, il a pas gagné 13Go 
J'ai gagné quelques centaines de Mo mais pas autant que l'effacement des copies.
J'ai réactivé TM et connecté mon DDE et lancé une sauvegarde.
Dans information système j'ai maintenant 12,4Mo de "copie".
Sur ma sauvegarde TM, les échelons blancs ont disparus, il n'en reste que deux pour ce matin.

Donc la sauvegarde TM qui se fait sur le Mac quand le DDE n'est pas connecté doit bel est bien se vider sur le DDE à chaque connection.
Le volume de "copie" constaté doit être celui cumulé depuis la mise en service de TM que le Mac garde en mémoire sans le stocké (stockage sur DDE)
Comme j'avais installé lion depuis le 22 juillet, ça doit bien faire 13Go de sauvegarde cumulée depuis.
Je ne vais donc plus me prendre la tête avec ce volume de "copies" car il semble que ce soit un volume virtuel vu qu'en le vidant je n'ai pas gagné ce volume sur mon DDI.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------

Et oui la taille de la copie change, depuis la mise à zéro, j'ai eu 12,5Mo et là c'est passé à 14,5Mo


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour.
Pour éviter la copie des donnée de TM sur le DDI, j'ai désactivé TM et programmé TimeMachineEditor. Dans mon  cas, c'est une fois par jour. L'ennui, c'est que si je lance Lion après l'heure prévue, TM ne se déclenche pas automatiquement.


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Pour éviter la copie des donnée de TM sur le DDI, j'ai désactivé TM et programmé TimeMachineEditor. Dans mon  cas, c'est une fois par jour. L'ennui, c'est que si je lance Lion après l'heure prévue, TM ne se déclenche pas automatiquement.



Normalement TM est sensé enregistrer sur le DDI des "copies" régulièrement et attendre sagement que le DDE TM soit connecté pour lui décharger ces sauvegardes.
A ce que j'ai pu voir, la mac garde en mémoire le volumes des sauvegardes (dans mon cas 13Go) de manière virtuelle car elles sont normalement passées sur le DDE TM
Le fait de razer cette mémoire ne m'a pas fait gagner 13Go sur mon DDI.
Par contre, comme TM doit avoir vider sa mémoire sur le DDE, je ne comprend pas que je me retrouve maintenant avec seulement les sauvegardes journalière conservées par TM depuis 2 semaines ? Où sont passées les autres sauvegardes ?
Est-ce qu'en razant la mémoire de TM sur la Mac ça raz aussi celle de TM sur DDE ?

Donc pour résumer en l'absence de DDE, TM sauvegarde sur le DDI ce qui est somme toute pratique en déplacement et décharge ces sauvegardes sur le DDE à sa connexion.
Et les seules sauvegardes vraiment fiables sont celle faites par TM sur un DDE, par contre où sont stockées celles faites sur le DDI en permanence ?


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Par contre, comme TM doit avoir vider sa mémoire sur le DDE, je ne comprend pas que je me retrouve maintenant avec seulement les sauvegardes journalière conservées par TM depuis 2 semaines ? Où sont passées les autres sauvegardes ?



Va dans les préférences de TM/Options et choisis le temps de verrouillage des documents après la dernière modification.

Au temps pour moi, le verrouillage des documents concerne "Versions" de Lion, FrançoisMacG m'a donné cette précision.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bon je reprend à zéro.



Je comprends mieux  Ton raisonnement me paraît tout à fait logique.

Je vais voir si, en me mettant dans les mêmes conditions que toi (DDE externe non  connecté et TM activé) j'observe le même "phénomène". Je n'ai jamais pu y être confronté puisque le DDE de TM est constamment connecté. Donc le "vidage" n'a jamais lieu.


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je comprends mieux  Ton raisonnement me paraît tout à fait logique.
> 
> Je vais voir si, en me mettant dans les mêmes conditions que toi (DDE externe non  connecté et TM activé) j'observe le même "phénomène". Je n'ai jamais pu y être confronté puisque le DDE de TM est constamment connecté. Donc le "vidage" n'a jamais lieu.



Ce qui est troublant c'est que le Mac garde le souvenir des sauvegardes sur le DDI, qu'elles apparaissent en blanc sur le TM du DDE mais après raz il n'y a plus aucune trace sur le DDE TM ?
S'il y avait "vidage" on devrait en garder une trace, ou alors le fait de mettre à zéro la mémoire efface aussi la mémoire sur TM.
Je n'ai pas fait attention au volume de TM sur le DDE avant/après raz.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ce qui est troublant c'est que le Mac garde le souvenir des sauvegardes sur le DDI, qu'elles apparaissent en blanc sur le TM du DDE mais après raz il n'y a plus aucune trace sur le DDE TM ?
> S'il y avait "vidage" on devrait en garder une trace, ou alors le fait de mettre à zéro la mémoire efface aussi la mémoire sur TM.
> Je n'ai pas fait attention au volume de TM sur le DDE avant/après raz.



Ton raisonnement me paraît valable si TM gère ses sauvegardes sur le DDI lorsqu'il ne peut pas le faire sur le DDE dédié. C'est bien cela qui me gêne  à la suite des essais que j'ai effectués pour constater que Copies ne restait pas à zéro.

Voici donc les opérations effectuées :

Duplication d'un dossier contenant 50 Go environ de fichiers TIFF, afin que le trace soit bien visible 
Dans Préférences TM : contrôle de l'état *activé* de TM
Dans Préférences TM : contrôle de l'heure de la prochaine sauvegarde
Démontage du DDE dédié à TM puis mise hors tension
Lancement manuel de TM

À la suite du point 4, voici les indications de l'écran desPréférences de TM

Voir la pièce jointe 67132


À la suite du point 5, voici le message d'erreur affiché

Voir la pièce jointe 67142


J'aurai tendance à dire que s'il n'y a pas de DDE pour TM, TM ne fait pas de sauvegarde.


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ton raisonnement me paraît valable si TM gère ses sauvegardes sur le DDI lorsqu'il ne peut pas le faire sur le DDE dédié. C'est bien cela qui me gêne  à la suite des essais que j'ai effectués pour constater que Copies ne restait pas à zéro.
> 
> Voici donc les opérations effectuées :
> 
> ...



Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique.
Sur le site Apple dans les 250 nouveautés présentées http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/whats-new/features.html au "rayon" 
Time Machine on peut lire:

_Copies locales
OS X Lion vous permet de bénéficier de Time Machine même lorsque vous êtes loin de votre Time Capsule ou disque de sauvegarde. Time Machine conserve sur votre Mac une copie des fichiers que vous créez, modifiez ou supprimez. Du coup, si vous supprimez par erreur un fichier au cours d'un déplacement, vous pourrez le récupérer à partir d'une copie locale.
_

et

_Chronologie combinée
Lorsque vous connectez votre Mac à votre disque de sauvegarde ou Time Capsule, Time Machine affiche automatiquement tout ce que vous avez fait pendant votre déplacement avec vos sauvegardes Time Machine existantes. Ainsi, lorsque vous ouvrirez l'interface Time Machine, vous aurez l'impression de n'être jamais parti._

Donc au vu des nos essais respectifs, je pense que l'on peut dire qu'une vrai sauvegarde TM se fait sur un DDE, c'est pour ça que lorsque que tu lance une sauvegarde sans le DDE dédié à TM connecté tu as le message d'erreur (j'ai testé et moi aussi ça fait la même chose).
par contre, quand TM est activé, il enregistre en permanence (enfin régulièrement) ce que tu fais sur le Mac.
J'en veux pour preuve que tu peux entrer dans TM même sans son DDE connecté (essaye tu verras), mais que tu n'as que les derniers changement effectués sous ton Mac à concurrence de 2 semaines si c'est ce que tu as paramètrer dans les préférences TM.
C'est ce que j'avais avant de faire une raz, et depuis je n'ai que 4 sauvegardes mais bel et bien dispo sans aucun DDE.

Donc TM sauvegarde bien sur le HDD du Mac, reste à savoir quoi et où ?
Pour ma part il y avait 13Go de copies qui une fois razée n'ont pas pour autant libérer l'équivalent en volume sur mon SSD.
Alors je pense que l'on peut dire sans trop se tromper que:
- TM si activé archive sur le DDI en l'absence de son DDE dédié
- à la connexion du DDE TM "vide" la sauvegarde sur ce disque dédié
- et le Mac garde en mémoire "virtuelle"le volume des copies précédemment effectuées.

Je ne vais plus toucher à rien, et à la fin du mois, je verrais à combien se monte le volume de "copies" sachant que j'emmène le MBP en vacances sans le DDE de TM.
Au retour il sera facile de voir ce qui se passe entre la Mac et TM.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

En réfléchissant bien je ne suis pas sûr que TM vide ses sauvegardes sur le DDE, mais fait plutôt une sauvegarde de ce qui se trouve sur le Mac au moment de la connexion de son disque.
En effet, à relire les explications d'Apple, quand on connecte le DDE de TM, il apparait alors les sauvegardes TM DDE (en violet) et celle du DDI (en blanc).
Reste à savoir si les deuxième sont bien "vidées" dans le DDE, ce dont je doute car après ma raz de ce matin, dans TM n'apparait plus que les sauvegardes journalières.

Donc si TM enregistre toutes les modifications sans jamais les éffacer ça risque de vite remplir le DDI.
Il faudra voir ce qui se passe au bout de 14 jours lorsque que TM devra effacé les sauvegardes les plus anciennes, est-ce qu'au final il y aura environ 15 ou 20Go dédié à TM sur le DDI, volume qui sera fonction des changement effectué durant ce laps de temps sur la Mac.

J'ose pas imaginé en vacances si tu décharges quelques giga de photo et/ou vidéo tous les soirs à la vitesse où se remplira le DDI.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Au retour il sera facile de voir ce qui se passe entre la Mac et TM.


Peut-être pas : la gestion des local snapshots et de leur effacement n'est pas si simple. 

J'en ai parlé là,
et tu auras plus de précisions là.


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être pas : la gestion des local snapshots et de leur effacement n'est pas si simple.
> 
> J'en ai parlé là,
> et tu auras plus de précisions là.



Merci François 
J'avais déjà lu ton premier topic... sans vraiment comprendre grand chose 

Pour ton deuxième lien, ben j'suis pas fortiche dans la langue des rosbifs  mais je vais faire des efforts.
C'est juste que je me pose des question sur le fonctionnement de TM, enfin plutôt sur ses sauvegardes faites en dehors d'un DDE.

Pour mon cas,j'avais 13Go de "copies", donc de sauvegardes locales, mais quand j'ai "nettoyé" cette sauvegarde (comme tu l'as décrit dans ton sujet, tu vois que je l'avais lu  ) j'ai bien le compteur qui est repassé à zéro mais j'ai pas pour autant gagné 13Go de volume libre sur mon SSD.
Donc mes questions restées sans réponse sont:
- où TM planque ces sauvegardes locales ?
- quel espace disque lui est-il alloué ?
- que se passe-t-il au branchement du DDE TM ? Vidages des sauvegardes locales ? Simple sauvegarde normale TM sur DDE ?
- jusqu'à quel volume les sauvegardes locales peuvent-elles squatté mon SSD ?
- au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation de Lion j'avais 13Go, est-ce que ça peut encore aller plus loin ?

J'ai que 256Go sur mon SSD, je voudrais quand même pas que tout soit cannibalisé par TM.
Je me souviens que sous windaube, on pouvait délimiter la volume maxi des données de restauration, est-ce possible sous Lion ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Merci François
> J'avais déjà lu ton premier topic... sans vraiment comprendre grand chose
> 
> Donc mes questions restées sans réponse sont:
> ...


Je te fais une citation de mon post concernant la sauvegarde locale, en mettant en gras ce qui t'intéresse :


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apparaît une sauvegarde locale (= dans le Mac) des fichiers mis à la Corbeille (et sauvegardés chaque heure), qui est transcrite plus tard sur la partition de sauvegarde (What's new in Lion: Versions).
> Astuce*: désactiver la sauvegarde Time Machine en local de Lion : Terminal =
> 
> 
> ...


Et je te précise que les local snapshots présents dans ton SSD sont progressivement "compressés" par jour et semaine, comme les sauvegardes dans ton disque externe,
qu'ils seront automatiquement effacés à 75% du remplissage global de ton petit SSD,
que l'effacement est long quand on désactive TM,
et qu'il est capricieux au plan de l'espace libre récupéré.


http://translate.google.com/# aide un français à lire l'anglais.


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

Oula si j'ai bien tout compris ça n'arrêtera pas de sauvegarder tant que je ne serais pas à 75% du mon disque, mais c'est que ça ne me plait pas du tout ça 
Je croyais que dans les préférences TM on pouvait choisir le temps maxi de sauvegarde mais en fait c'est le temps après lequel les fichiers sont vérouillé 

Bon je vais étudier ça de plus près et si ça remplit trop vite à mon goût, soit un coup de désactivation pour tout effacer soit je passe par Time Machine Editor et je désactive les sauvegardes TM sur mon SSD.


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2011)

Bon, j'ai réussi à revenir sur le forum. Non pas de Lion s'est arrangé. Il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour.

J'ai juste rapproché mon portable de la box Free, j'ai viré le WiFi et j'ai ressorti un bon vieux câble Ethernet. 

Depuis, ma connexion est stable. Mais bon, c'est quand même galère, car la box est dans le salon et mon bureau est loin


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Oula si j'ai bien tout compris ça n'arrêtera pas de sauvegarder tant que je ne serais pas à 75% du mon disque, mais c'est que ça ne me plait pas du tout ça
> Je croyais que dans les préférences TM on pouvait choisir le temps maxi de sauvegarde mais en fait c'est le temps après lequel les fichiers sont vérouillé
> 
> Bon je vais étudier ça de plus près et si ça remplit trop vite à mon goût, soit un coup de désactivation pour tout effacer soit je passe par Time Machine Editor et je désactive les sauvegardes TM sur mon SSD.




J'aurai dû lire plus attentivement le chapitre TM des nouveautés (pas lu du tout), et surtout les explications de *FrançoisMacG* dans son post. Mais, comme mon MBP est vraiment une extension à distance "portable" de mon iMac, je ne prête toujours attention à ce qui le concerne plus particulièrement. J'ai tort  

Je crois, maintenant que tout est dit et que "tout est bien qui finit bien". Ton raisonnement était parfaitement correct dans le cas de ton MBP. Je ne connaissais pas cette particularité de TM appliquée aux portables seulement. Je ne risquai pas de la voir sur mon iMac. 

Du coup, je suis allé jeté un coup d'il sur le MBP que j'ai.
J'ai bien Copies (2,48 Go). Et il faut que je corrige les Préférences de TM (désactivation car je n'en ai pas besoin sur le MBP).
Après avoir désactivé TM, et redémarré, Copies est revenu à Zéro.

Je retiens la phrase d'Apple tiré de l'article dont le lien a été donné par *FrançoisMacG*
*Snapshots are a convenience,  NOT "real" backups.  Do NOT depend on them.*

En ce qui concerne ton utilisation, la question est de savoir si tu veux conserver les sauvegardes locales après que TM ait fait son travail avec le DDE externe. Te seront-elles vraiment utiles ? Si leur usage n'est pas fondamental, il te suffit alors de désactiver TM après la sauvegarde sur DDE, ce qui entraînera leur effacement. La première fois que tu feras cela ça sera un peu long, mais les fois suivantes ça sera court. Après avoir constaté l'effacement, tu réactives TM. Si tu en as vraiment besoin, mais après coup, tu les retrouveras sur le DDE de TM.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Bon, j'ai réussi à revenir sur le forum. Non pas de Lion s'est arrangé. Il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour.
> 
> J'ai juste rapproché mon portable de la box Free, j'ai viré le WiFi et j'ai ressorti un bon vieux câble Ethernet.
> 
> Depuis, ma connexion est stable. Mais bon, c'est quand même galère, car la box est dans le salon et mon bureau est loin



Entre la box et la place normale de ta machine, quelle distance as-tu ? As-tu un mur de béton entre les deux ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Entre la box et la place normale de ta machine, quelle distance as-tu ? As-tu un mur de béton entre les deux ?



J'ai en effet un mur, mais en placo. Mais j'ai fait le teste avec le Mac posé sur le meuble a coté de la Box et le résultat était le même. Lion est bien le souci puisque je n'avais pas de réels problèmes avant cette mise à jour. De plus, c'est un souci connu de fiabilité WIFI. 

Comme quoi, le bon vieux câble fait de la résistance


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai en effet un mur, mais en placo. Mais j'ai fait le teste avec le Mac posé sur le meuble a coté de la Box et le résultat était le même. Lion est bien le souci puisque je n'avais pas de réels problèmes avant cette mise à jour. De plus, c'est un souci connu de fiabilité WIFI.
> 
> Comme quoi, le bon vieux câble fait de la résistance



Décidément, je dois être chanceux  Mon iMac est à environ 7 mètres de la Freebox (modèle avant la Révolution), avec un mur porteur entre les deux. Jamais eu de problème. Je peux promener mon MBP dans tout l'appartement, sans aucun soucis.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Décidément, je dois être chanceux  Mon iMac est à environ 7 mètres de la Freebox (modèle avant la Révolution), avec un mur porteur entre les deux. Jamais eu de problème. Je peux promener mon MBP dans tout l'appartement, sans aucun soucis.



Ben oui, moi aussi, les iMacs sont à l'autre bout de l'appartement (plus de 10m.) avec l'imprimante wifi et toujours les 4 arcs de cercles dans le signal wifi. avec une freebox revolution, en 802-11N


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Décidément, je dois être chanceux  Mon iMac est à environ 7 mètres de la Freebox (modèle avant la Révolution), avec un mur porteur entre les deux. Jamais eu de problème. Je peux promener mon MBP dans tout l'appartement, sans aucun soucis.



Je rejoins le club des chanceux, plus de 10 mètres, un couloir, et un mur porteur, tous mes appareils sont connectés en Wi-Fi


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2011)

Le iMac du bureau n'a pas ces soucis. Donc, cela dépend bien des modèles. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais trouvé de réponse concernant ce souci, que ce soit ici ou sur les forums US. Donc, Wait and see.

En attendant, j'ai un beau portable avec un fil à la patte


----------



## Jean-marie B (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Chez moi, j'ai refais des tests avec Lion !

Imac 2010
MBP 13 " 2010
Modem ADSL connecté à une Airport Extrème.
Disque dur 1TO connecté en usb à l'Airport Extrème.
Nas en ethernet connecté à l'Airport Extrème. (plus de problème après mise à jour du firmware)
MBP en wifi
HP photosmart en wifi
Iphone en wifi
Imac en ethernet

Aucun soucis de wifi, ni d'ethernet.

jm


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai refais des tests avec Lion !
> 
> ...



Firmware du NAS ou de l'airport ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour Hippo,

Le firmware du Nas

jm


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Hippo,
> 
> Le firmware du Nas
> 
> jm



O.K. tant mieux si tout fonctionne. C'est le but du jeu.


----------



## Jean-marie B (9 Août 2011)

Oui, merci.

J'ai quand même une dockstation en firewire 800,
1 disque SL pour mbp et 1 disque SL pour Imac.

jm


----------



## big41 (9 Août 2011)

_(message pas gentil à l'encontre d'apple édité et supprimé par l'auteur... ça remarche :rose: )_



Euhhhh bon pardon m'sieur Mac, j'avais un peu (beaucoup?) gueuler contre le félin à cause que mail envoyait plus les messages mais ça remarche après avoir virer deux adresses qu'il ne reconnaissait pas.... mais quand même m'sieur Apple, c'est un peu la zoubida depuis que le roi de la jungle rugis dans nos processeurs... 

En fait je suis chez orange, et mail ne reconnaissait pas deux adresses mail qui se terminaient par "wanadoo.fr" ???
Subtil mais j'ai pas compris


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2011)

C'est peut-être pas Mail mais le serveur SMTP de Orange, dans ce cas


----------



## madaniso (10 Août 2011)

Bonsoir/Bonjour vu l'heure. 

Dites moi, vous aussi vous avez des petites "pixelisations" sous Lion d'une seconde qui apparaissent sur l'écran et qui disparaissent en passant la souris.

C'est pas trop embêtant, mais bon.


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est peut-être pas Mail mais le serveur SMTP de Orange, dans ce cas



Ouais sûrement c'est pour ça que j'ai effacer mon précédent post, j'avais réagit trop vite pensant à un nouveau bug :rose:
Il n'empêche que c'est quand même bizarre que le serveur d'orange ne reconnaisse même pas les adresse wanadoo ???


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h35 ----------




madaniso a dit:


> Bonsoir/Bonjour vu l'heure.
> 
> Dites moi, vous aussi vous avez des petites "pixelisations" sous Lion d'une seconde qui apparaissent sur l'écran et qui disparaissent en passant la souris.
> 
> C'est pas trop embêtant, mais bon.



Non rien de cela sur mon MBP


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Bonsoir/Bonjour vu l'heure.
> 
> Dites moi, vous aussi vous avez des petites "pixelisations" sous Lion d'une seconde qui apparaissent sur l'écran et qui disparaissent en passant la souris.
> 
> C'est pas trop embêtant, mais bon.



Rien de tout ça sur un MBA 11 et iMac 24


----------



## plongrade1 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Je n'ai pas parcouru toutes les pages du post et donc je ne suis pas certain que le problème n'est pas été déjà traité.
Depuis l'installation de Lion, j'ai des déconnexion Wifi permanente.
J'ai une Livebox fibre et n'avais aucun problème avec SL.
Après plusieurs contacts avec les technicien Orange et Apple, on a pu en conclure que cela devait venir d'une incompatibilité entre Lion et Livebox.
Avant cela, on m'a tout de même fait changer le boitier Livebox qui n'avait pourtant que 3 semaines, changer plusieurs réglages sur le compte Wifi de la Box, réinitialiser le tout, etc....
Le problème le plus insoluble était qu'en fait tant que je surfais sur le net tout allait bien, mais dès que je coupais safari ou Firefox, après 5 à 15 mns, déconnexion du Mac du réseau Wifi et impossibilité de s'y reconnecter. Bien qu'il soit toujours existant et visible.
Dans le même temps, les iPhones repassent en 3G...
La seule solution étant de redémarrer la Livebox pour pouvoir se connecter de nouveau.
Suite à mon 3ème appel, le Technicien de Orange a soulevé le souci de Lion car il venait d'avoir le même souci avec un petit vieux qui avait exactement les mêmes symptômes que les miens et qui venait de lui dire qu'il venait d'installer Lion...
Pour lui, une solution était envisageable et consisterait à laisser le réseau Wifi sans Clé de sécurité.
Allez comprendre 
Il paraitrait que Lion aurait été mis en ligne avant que les prestataires internet n'aient pu faire les essais nécessaires.
Du coup, repassage à SL et le problème semble avoir disparu.
Si quelqu'un a eu le même problème et qu'il aurait trouvé la solution, je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## Cleveland (10 Août 2011)

Vous avez fait une clean install ou installe Lion sur Snow ?


----------



## herszk (10 Août 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous avez fait une clean install ou installe Lion sur Snow ?



Bonjour.
Lion sur Snow.


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous avez fait une clean install ou installe Lion sur Snow ?





herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Lion sur Snow.



Idem, installe Lion sur SL via le MAS


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Idem, installe Lion sur SL via le MAS



Tout pareil


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2011)

plongrade1 a dit:


> Pour lui, une solution était envisageable et consisterait à laisser le réseau Wifi sans Clé de sécurité.
> Allez comprendre


C'est la panacée d'Orange : j'y ai eu droit aussi (pour autre chose).

Avec Lion, peut-être regarder si le DHCP a été activé et si le mot de passe est en WPA/WPA2 : c'est ce qu'Apple recommande pour Internet Recovery, et c'est peut-être plus stable ??


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous avez fait une clean install ou installe Lion sur Snow ?



Lion sur Snow, mais pour moi c'est pas une réussite... voir ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-et-tous-ses-bugs-ca-devient-lenfer-795802.html


----------



## espadrille (10 Août 2011)

J'ai installé Lion le jour de sa sortie, et depuis j'ai les ventilateurs qui tournent en permanence (très légèrement mais assez pour les remarquer) même quand rien n'est lancé ..

Sinon un autre détail, les DMG s'ouvrent beaucoup plus lentement que sous SL.


----------



## fau6il (10 Août 2011)

_Je me suis laissé tenter par le chant de la "sirène" 
Aucun problème constaté après 48 heures d'utilisation.  _


----------



## madaniso (10 Août 2011)

Pour la clean install, vaut surement mieux attendre 10.7.2 ou 10.7.3, histoire de corriger les bugs.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Pour la clean install, vaut surement mieux attendre 10.7.2 ou 10.7.3, histoire de corriger les bugs.



La 10.7.8, ce sera encore mieux


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le iMac du bureau n'a pas ces soucis. Donc, cela dépend bien des modèles. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais trouvé de réponse concernant ce souci, que ce soit ici ou sur les forums US. Donc, Wait and see.
> 
> En attendant, j'ai un beau portable avec un fil à la patte



Mon portable entre aussi dans la catégorie des "chanceux" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------




big41 a dit:


> _(message pas gentil à l'encontre d'apple édité et supprimé par l'auteur... ça remarche :rose: )_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou bien s'agit-il d'adresse d'abonnés qui ont quitté Orange ex-Wanadoo. Dans ce cas il est normal que Orange ne fasse pas suivre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> La 10.7.8, ce sera encore mieux



Et que dire de X.8 Scarabée, à moins que ce ne soit Libellule


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> La 10.7.8, ce sera encore mieux


----------



## _Luis_ (10 Août 2011)

a votre avis ça sera pour quand la 10.7.1 ?


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ou bien s'agit-il d'adresse d'abonnés qui ont quitté Orange ex-Wanadoo. Dans ce cas il est normal que Orange ne fasse pas suivre



Non je ne crois pas, ces deux adresses font partie d'une diffusion commune d'un ami et elles fonctionnent d'habitude 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




_Luis_ a dit:


> a votre avis ça sera pour quand la 10.7.1 ?



Si on passait directement à la 10.7.2 comme ça on éviterait les bugs de la 7.1


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Août 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> a votre avis ça sera pour quand la 10.7.1 ?



Quand Apple l'aura décidé  , pas avant


----------



## wyterasta (10 Août 2011)

bonjour. j'ai fais la MàJ il y a deux jours et je craignais une perte de vitesse, et un ralentissement général comme constaté par d'autres utilisateurs.
de mon coté il doit mettre 5 a 10 secondes de plus a l'allumage mais une fois lancé aucun ralentissement. 
par sécurité, vu que ma RAM (4go) est utilisée a 1.6go meme toutes applis fermées, (soit près de la moitié, je vais investir dans de la crucial 8Go à 50.
bilan de l'investissement 23 (remboursé par apple car MBP acheté il y a peu) + 50 de Ram
=73 pour un mbp amélioré par sa ram et son OS à la pointe; c'est peu.

juste un regret, j'aimais bien la gestion de spaces dans snow leopard avec des bureaux définitivements attribués à mes applis... j'avais mon bureau webmail, mon bureau photo, etc... là c'est un peu plus le foutoir...

sans quoi, rien a redire.

mac'ment vôtre


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

wyterasta a dit:


> bonjour. j'ai fais la MàJ il y a deux jours et je craignais une perte de vitesse, et un ralentissement général comme constaté par d'autres utilisateurs.
> de mon coté il doit mettre 5 a 10 secondes de plus a l'allumage mais une fois lancé aucun ralentissement.
> par sécurité, vu que ma RAM (4go) est utilisée a 1.6go meme toutes applis fermées, (soit près de la moitié, je vais investir dans de la crucial 8Go à 50&#8364;.
> bilan de l'investissement 23&#8364; (remboursé par apple car MBP acheté il y a peu) + 50&#8364; de Ram
> ...



Veinard 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h01 ----------

Chaque jour son nouveau bug 
Ce matin, l'ouverture de safari a été particulièrement longue, l'icône a rebondit une bonne dizaine de fois dans le dock avant l'ouverture de l'appli, étonnant avec un SSD où l'ouverture est instantané d'ordinaire.
Fermeture de Safari puis réouverture, encore 4 ou 5 rebond, re-fermeture pour voir et encore 2 ou 3 rebond, au 3ème essai ça fonctionne normalement :mouais:
J'ai redémarrer le MBP et tout s'ouvre en un éclair... bizarre... :mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Août 2011)

wyterasta a dit:


> juste un regret, j'aimais bien la gestion de spaces dans snow leopard avec des bureaux définitivements attribués à mes applis... j'avais mon bureau webmail, mon bureau photo, etc... là c'est un peu plus le foutoir...


 
Je suis étonné car à la suite de mon installation de Lion, j'ai retrouvé mes 4 bureaux dans Mission Control... et avec les attributions...

J'dois être un de ces veinards comme dirait big41 :rateau:


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je suis étonné car à la suite de mon installation de Lion, j'ai retrouvé mes 4 bureaux dans Mission Control... et avec les attributions...
> 
> J'dois être un de ces veinards comme dirait big41 :rateau:



Ouaip t'es un veinard mais nan c'est pas compliqué de retrouver autant de bureau que vous le voulez.
Bon allez pour une fois c'est moi qu'j'essplique (ça me fait tout drôle d'ailleurs  ):

1- pour les possesseurs de portable un coup de quatre doigts vers le haut, pour les z'autres activez "Mission Control" (l'est nul c'te nom quand même :mouais: )
2- baladez votre pointeur de souris dans le coin en haut et à droite
3- il apparait alors un petit carré avec un "+" à l'intérieur dedans  (le fond est d'ailleurs identique à votre fond d'écran)
4- cliquez sur le "+"
5- tadaaaaaaaaa... y'a un "bureau 2" qui vient de se créer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez bien sûr répéter autant de fois que vous voulez, mais je ne sais pas à combien ça s'arrête.






 voilà, c'est kdo, ça m'a fait plaisir de vous aidez (enfin j'espère, pour une fois que je peux filer une info... )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

Ah j'oubliais, pour supprimer un bureau, un coup de "mission machin", on glisse le pointeur du mulot sur le bureau que l'on veut supprimer, une croix apparait comme sur les iPhones, un clic dessus et le bureau est effacé.






 Oui je sais j'suis trop trop gentil avec vous


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous avez fait une clean install ou installe Lion sur Snow ?


Les deux.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai en effet un mur, mais en placo. Mais j'ai fait le teste avec le Mac posé sur le meuble a coté de la Box et le résultat était le même. Lion est bien le souci puisque je n'avais pas de réels problèmes avant cette mise à jour. De plus, c'est un souci connu de fiabilité WIFI.
> 
> Comme quoi, le bon vieux câble fait de la résistance


 

Je confirme des problèmes de réception en Wifi avec Lion. La réception Wifi surtout de mon MacBook Air a perdu de 30 à 50% (vitesse de connexion affichée avec alt + clic sur l'icone airport). Au plus loin du routeur Wifi dans la maison, je suis à peine à 20 Mbps contre minimum 56 auparavant avec Snow Leopard.

Depuis que j'utilise OS X (Tiger mais c'était déjà du 10.4.x), Lion est largement la version la plus pourrie de toutes. C'est le Vista des OS X... J'aurais mieux fait d'attendre 10.7.1 ou 10.7.2. La prochaine fois, on ne m'y reprendra plus.


----------



## Somchay (11 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Depuis que j'utilise OS X (Tiger mais c'était déjà du 10.4.x), Lion est largement la version la plus pourrie de toutes. C'est le Vista des OS X... J'aurais mieux fait d'attendre 10.7.1 ou 10.7.2. La prochaine fois, on ne m'y reprendra plus.



En tous cas, c'est le premier OS que je vois critiqué de la sorte par des personnes qui pour moi ont déjà une expérience certaine de Mac (je cite ce post mais il commence à y avoir pas mal de personnes, c'est visible en regardant l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts). Avant ça, je dois dire que la plupart des bugs venaient d'une mauvaise utilisation et provenaient souvent de noobies comme moi... ils étaient d'ailleurs rapidement corrigés par ceux-là même qui critiquent aujourd'hui 

Bref, de mon côté, ce n'est donc pas demain la veille que je vais passer à Lion 

Tout va si bien sous Léopard :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2011)

Le tout est de se dire qu'Apple n'est pas infaillible, loin de là, et de prendre toutes les précautions élémentaires lorsqu'on installe un nouvel OS !
Celui qui installe "à chaud" et sans garde-fou joue à la roulette russe et risque d'en payer les conséquences !
De mon côté, j'ai installé un dual boot SL et Lion, ce qui me donne le temps de découvrir les avantages et désavantages du nouveau système et de décider en connaissance de cause sans aucun risque !
OK ! on pourrait exiger un sans faute du premier coup ... mais ça n'arrive jamais, ni chez Apple, ni chez les autres d'ailleurs !
ps : j'ai pratiqué le parachutisme pendant des années et je totalise un bon nombre de sauts sans jamais avoir jamais dû ouvrir mon "ventral" ... mais il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de sauter sans !:love:


----------



## herszk (11 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Les deux.



Bonjour.
As-tu constaté une différence de comportement entre les 2 méthodes ?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je constate un bug régulier lorsque je lance iTunes :
L'écran se fige et il m'est impossible de faire quoique ce soit.
C'est déjà la troisième fois que j' éteins de force mon imac:

11/08/11 15:22:12,755 applepushserviced: <APSCourier: 0x7f92db103460>: Stream error occurred for <APSTCPStream: 0x7f92d8e04970>: The operation couldn&#8217;t be completed. (kCFErrorDomainCFNetwork error 2.)
11/08/11 15:22:12,000 kernel: en1: 802.11d country code set to 'FR '.
11/08/11 15:22:12,000 kernel: en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 36 40 44 48 52 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140
11/08/11 15:22:13,675 UserEventAgent: **** ERROR: SCNetworkSignatureCopyActiveIdentifiers returned nil
11/08/11 15:22:15,000 kernel: en1: BSSID changed to 90:84:0d:db:d8:ee
11/08/11 15:22:15,000 kernel: AirPort: Link Up on en1
11/08/11 15:22:15,000 kernel: en1: BSSID changed to 90:84:0d:db:d8:ee
11/08/11 15:22:15,000 kernel: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
11/08/11 15:22:15,546 configd: network configuration changed.
11/08/11 15:22:15,560 UserEventAgent: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CaptivePublishState:1211 en1 - Probe
11/08/11 15:22:15,560 UserEventAgent: CaptiveNetworkSupport:CaptiveStartDetect:2343 Bypassing probe on Réseau de Stéphane because it is protected and not on the exception list


----------



## delmic (12 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> ...
> 1- pour les possesseurs de portable un coup de quatre doigts vers le haut, pour les z'autres activez "Mission Control" (l'est nul c'te nom quand même :mouais: )
> 2- baladez votre pointeur de souris dans le coin en haut et à droite
> 3- il apparait alors un petit carré avec un "+" à l'intérieur dedans  (le fond est d'ailleurs identique à votre fond d'écran)
> ...


à 16 : chez moi, après le "+" disparait ...
... auxquels il convient d'ajouter ceux que créent les applis en "plein écran" (1 chacune, à la fin) mais qui disparaissent lorsque l'on quitte ce plein écran.



wyterasta a dit:


> ...
> juste un regret, j'aimais bien la gestion de spaces dans snow leopard avec des bureaux définitivements attribués à mes applis... j'avais mon bureau webmail, mon bureau photo, etc... là c'est un peu plus le foutoir...



Ben on peut également dresser le fauve à ranger le foutoir  ... perso, j'ai ouvert les 16 bureaux que je réserve par thèmes1: PAO
2: Photo
3: Vidéo
4: outil système
5: tableur
6: traitement de texte
... :sleep:   allez, j'avoue, je n'ai pas encore réussi en remplir les 16 

Je me suis même imprimé un joli bandeau avec les noms, pour mémoire, scotché en bas sur le tour noir de l'écran de mon iMac  :rose:​

Pour affecter une application à un bureau donné :1- ouvrir l'appli

2- positionner "Mission Control" sur le bureau désiré grâce à :· [ctrl] + [&#8594;] ou [&#8592;] (passer d'un bureau au suivant ou précédent), ou ...

· [ctrl] + [&#8593;] (ouvre MC et permet de choisir un bureau avec la souris), ou ...

· encore plus pratique, après avoir créé les bureaux :. [ctrl] + [1] ou [2] ou [...] ou [0] (sur le clavier principal, pas le pavé numérique) pour choisir les bureaux 1 à 10

. { [ctrl] + [&#8997;] } + [1] ou [2] ou [...] ou [6] pour les bureaux 11 à 16​3- dans le Dock, click droit sur l'icône de l'appli, sous-menu [Option] (au 1e lancement, [aucune] doit être coché)· sélectionner [Ce Bureau]​4- quand on relance, après avoir quitté l'appli et changé de bureau, elle s'ouvre automatiquement dans le bureau précédemment choisi ​N.B. : certaines Applis tierces ont tendance à "oublier" leur bureau d'affectation :rateau:
N.B. 2 : dommage qu'Apple n'est pas proposé de pouvoir nommer ces bureaux (cela viendra peut-être  )
N.B. 3 : pour le point 2-, il peut être parfois nécessaire d'activer les raccourcis MC dans Préf. Syst. / Clavier / Racc. Clav.


----------



## delmic (12 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le tout est de se dire qu'Apple n'est pas infaillible, loin de là, et de prendre toutes les précautions élémentaires lorsqu'on installe un nouvel OS !
> Celui qui installe "à chaud" et sans garde-fou joue à la roulette russe et risque d'en payer les conséquences !
> De mon côté, j'ai installé un dual boot SL et Lion, ce qui me donne le temps de découvrir les avantages et désavantages du nouveau système et de décider en connaissance de cause sans aucun risque !
> OK ! on pourrait exiger un sans faute du premier coup ... mais ça n'arrive jamais, ni chez Apple, ni chez les autres d'ailleurs !
> ps : j'ai pratiqué le parachutisme pendant des années et je totalise un bon nombre de sauts sans jamais avoir jamais dû ouvrir mon "ventral" ... mais il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de sauter sans !:love:



je plussoie (comme on dit par chez vous ) : bien que ne pratiquant pas le parachutisme, je trouve l'image parfaite .

De plus, et au risque d'être un rien redondant, Lion ne me pose plus aucuns soucis depuis quelques jours (et pourtant, j'en ai eu comme tout le monde ) : 1 (seul !) Kernel Panic depuis la 1e instal / Wifi opérationnelle / ventilos "calmés" / Mail impeccable / ...

Les plus en revanche : vitesse de lancement des applis / reprise et versions (on quitte une app. sans crainte : tout revient), testé y compris lors du Kernel Panic (= 4 mots perdus dans un post) :love: / Mission Control très confortable / Launchpad pratique / ...

Alors, même si mon atari STE de la grande époque boutait en ... 1,5 seconde, me permettait déjà la gestion des payes d'une petite assoc, faisait tourner Cubase (en midi) et ne laissait entrevoir que rarement ses fameuses bombes,
je reste sous Mac OS Lion (ça en fait au moins 1 )


----------



## Marc-Alouettes (12 Août 2011)

Pas encore trouver autosave et version ?!?!?? d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une idée ? 

bonne découverte à vous aussi [/QUOTE]

Oublies la sauvegarde (cde S n'existe plus) Lion le fait pour toi et te permet même de comparer des anciennes versions de ton fichier avec celle en cours ! TOP ! http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon14.gif

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




Somchay a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est le premier OS que je vois critiqué de la sorte par des personnes qui pour moi ont déjà une expérience certaine de Mac (je cite ce post mais il commence à y avoir pas mal de personnes, c'est visible en regardant l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts). Avant ça, je dois dire que la plupart des bugs venaient d'une mauvaise utilisation et provenaient souvent de noobies comme moi... ils étaient d'ailleurs rapidement corrigés par ceux-là même qui critiquent aujourd'hui
> 
> Bref, de mon côté, ce n'est donc pas demain la veille que je vais passer à Lion
> 
> Tout va si bien sous Léopard :love:



Je ne suis pas près de redescendre sous Léopard tant Lion est confortable ( Je n'ai plus mal au dos avec la Magic Mouse + Lion)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------




Somchay a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est le premier OS que je vois critiqué de la sorte par des personnes qui pour moi ont déjà une expérience certaine de Mac (je cite ce post mais il commence à y avoir pas mal de personnes, c'est visible en regardant l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts). Avant ça, je dois dire que la plupart des bugs venaient d'une mauvaise utilisation et provenaient souvent de noobies comme moi... ils étaient d'ailleurs rapidement corrigés par ceux-là même qui critiquent aujourd'hui
> 
> Bref, de mon côté, ce n'est donc pas demain la veille que je vais passer à Lion
> 
> Tout va si bien sous Léopard :love:



Je ne suis pas près de redescendre sous Léopard tant Lion est confortable ( Je n'ai plus mal au dos avec la Magic Mouse + Lion)


----------



## gclair (12 Août 2011)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?


MES IMPRESSIONS SONT TRÈS MAUVAISES. Pas de problème d'installation (c'est long), mais ... depuis mon I'Mac 24' est lent, surtout sur I'Photo et Aperture. La "pizza" tourne sans arrêt. C'est lassant! Il arrive aussi que le Finder se bloque et je dois passer  par "force à quitter" pour rétablir la situation; il faut donc un disque externe impérativement.
Heureusement que j'ai un Mac Book Pro sous Snow Leopard, et tout se passe très bien; je regrette cette installation"Lion". Il vaut mieux attendre. D'autre part mon imprimante Epson RX 620 ne peut plus scanner car les applications Power PC  ne sont plus prises en charge.
En résumé attendre.
Bonne réflexion!


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Août 2011)

Somchay a dit:


> *En tous cas, c'est le premier OS que je vois critiqué de la sorte par des personnes qui pour moi ont déjà une expérience certaine de Mac (je cite ce post mais il commence à y avoir pas mal de personnes, c'est visible en regardant l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts*). Avant ça, je dois dire que la plupart des bugs venaient d'une mauvaise utilisation et provenaient souvent de noobies comme moi... ils étaient d'ailleurs rapidement corrigés par ceux-là même qui critiquent aujourd'hui
> 
> Bref, de mon côté, ce n'est donc pas demain la veille que je vais passer à Lion
> 
> Tout va si bien sous Léopard :love:



Chacun voit midi à sa porte 
Pas très "scientifique" cette analyse 
:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le tout est de se dire qu'Apple n'est pas infaillible, loin de là, et de prendre toutes les précautions élémentaires lorsqu'on installe un nouvel OS !
> *Celui qui installe "à chaud" et sans garde-fou joue à la roulette russe et risque d'en payer les conséquences !*
> De mon côté, j'ai installé un dual boot SL et Lion, ce qui me donne le temps de découvrir les avantages et désavantages du nouveau système et de décider en connaissance de cause sans aucun risque !
> OK ! on pourrait exiger un sans faute du premier coup ... mais ça n'arrive jamais, ni chez Apple, ni chez les autres d'ailleurs !
> ps : j'ai pratiqué le parachutisme pendant des années et je totalise un bon nombre de sauts sans jamais avoir jamais dû ouvrir mon "ventral" ... mais il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de sauter sans !:love:



Depuis que j'ai des Mac, je pratique à chaud, car je sais que le risque d'avoir une m épouvantable telle que la décrivent certains est peu probable, et que je maintient ma machine suffisamment proprement pour rétablir une éventuelle situation très dégradée.

Peut-être suis-je chanceux 

Quant au sans faute, qui fait un sans faute ? même pas le "bon dieu" 

Je n'a jamais fait de parachutisme et sans doute ai-je intégré depuis longtemps le "ventral" 

Dernier point : je ne confonds pas non plus bugs et changements. Dans Lion, ça compte


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Chacun voit midi à sa porte
> Pas très "scientifique" cette analyse
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Sans vouloir t'offenser, t'es en train de dire que ceux qui se plaignent sont des menteurs et qu'ils confondent changement et bugs ? :mouais:
C'est pas très sympa. 
Je pense que ceux qui subissent des coupures Wi-Fi inexpliquées par exemple vont appréciés.
Comme les freezes du dock ? C'est aussi des changements dus à Lion ?
Les roues colorées à répétition c'est aussi un des changements de Lion ?
Si je suis dans l'ensemble satisfait de Lion, y'a quand même plein de trucs qui merdent régulièrement, comme l'affichage, iMovie qui "oubli" mes vidéo iPhoto, Mail qui me demande régulièrement les mots de passes de mes messageries alors qu'ils sont dans le trousseau, Safari qui mets parfois 1min à s'ouvrir et jean passe et dédé meilleurs


----------



## Argeuh (12 Août 2011)

Problèmes rencontrés sur le MBP de ma signature:

- lenteur générale 
- 10 à 15 degrés de plus que SL en idle
- safari extrêmement gourmand en ram (2Go avec 3 onglets...)
- FaceTime qui vire au vert


----------



## annevieville (12 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, Lion me déçoit au fur et à mesure que je me remets au travail: disparition du Front Row; incompatibilité entre iTunes et les séquences vidéos QuickTime; impossibilité de faire une Capture d'écran partielle sur iPhoto; limitation du menu de montage de iMovie (fini l'incrustation d'image et la mise côte à côte!). Et ce n'est qu'un début...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2011)

annevieville a dit:


> incompatibilité entre iTunes et les séquences vidéos QuickTime.
> Et ce n'est qu'un début...


Apple a publié un correctif = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3771
Et ce n'est (peut-être) qu'un début.


----------



## lazerultra2 (12 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je connais un petit problème avec mon Apple TV2 depuis que je suis passé sous Lion.

Lorsque je regarde un film sur mon Apple TV 2, l'écran de min iMac s'allume et reste allumé toute la durée de la lecture (film, musique)

Néanmoins, lorsque je lance une lecture de film sur mon iMac et que j'active l'Airplay vers mon Apple TV 2, l'écran de l'iMac se met en veille.

Inutile de dire que je n'avais pas ce "problème" sous Snow Leopard.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour visionner des films sur l'Apple TV 2 sans passer par Airplay ?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2011)

lazerultra2 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je connais un petit problème avec mon Apple TV2 *depuis que je suis passé sous Lion*.
> 
> ...


Eh bien tu repasses sous SL en attendant la MAJ 10.7.8 de Lion


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Sans vouloir t'offenser, t'es en train de dire que ceux qui se plaignent sont des menteurs et qu'ils confondent changement et bugs ? :mouais:
> C'est pas très sympa.
> Je pense que ceux qui subissent des coupures Wi-Fi inexpliquées par exemple vont appréciés.
> Comme les freezes du dock ? C'est aussi des changements dus à Lion ?
> ...




Je ne traite personne de menteur et je maintiens qu'il ne faut pas confondre changements et bugs.
Combien sont ceux qui ont pris la mesure de la fonction Reprise  (Resume in english) ? 
Combien d'entre nous ont-ils rappelé qu'au moment de quitter un application ou simplement éteindre la machine la touche ALT avait un rôle particulier qui évite de restaurer la machine ou les applications dans leur dernier état ? Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un changement ? Et un sacré changement car par, par défaut, si on laisse la machine faire, on se demande pourquoi tant de fenêtres s'ouvrent !
Je pourrai aussi parler de la fonction Versions qui va sans doute réserver quelques surprises aux utilisateurs de logiciels qui l'ont intégrée (une bonne partie des logiciels Apple).

Je suis tombé il y a quelques jours sur une roue multicolore qui apparaissait à la fermeture d'iPhoto ! La faute à Lion ou la faute à iPhoto. Je ne le saurai sans doute jamais, mais je sais qu'au prix d'un travail assez long de reconstruction de la base de iPhoto, je n'aurai plus de roue multicolore. S'agit-il d'un bug ou de la "pollution" de ma base iPhoto, créée il y a longtemps sous Tiger, et qui, au fil des ans, a tellement été triturée par les différentes évolutions qu'un ultime changement, le passage de SL à Lion, lui a donné un petit coup de blues, un petit truc qui l'emmenait dans une recherche de visages avant de quitter ? Malgré ce "truc" apparu avec Lion, je n'ai pas perdu de photos. Il est vrai que je ne peux pas en perdre  du fait d'iPhoto.

Pour ne citer que ton cas, qui t'a fait quand même "hurler au loup", cas bien intéressant avec TM, magistralement documenté par FrançoisMacG, alors bug ou changement pour ne pas dire nouveauté dont on n'a pas encore saisi, loin de là, toutes les subtilités de l'usage, pour ne pas dire de l'intérêt. Alors, bug ou nouveauté ?

Que dire des ennuis de WiFi que je n'ai pas ? Que dire des freezes du dock, que je ne constate pas ? Que dire de ceux qui trouve que leur machine est devenue plus lente que sous SL, alors que j'ai constaté l'inverse ? Je ne dis pas que toutes ces plaintes sont des mensonges, je pense simplement qu'il y a vraisemblablement une cause locale non encore élucidée.

Un petit exemple : lorsque je mets ma machine sous tension le matin, je constate effectivement que Safari met trop de temps. Et se comporte ainsi que parce qu'un cycle de synchronisation de mes machines par MobilMe se fait prioritairement, et le ralentit. Hormis cette situation, je n'ai pas de soucis.

Ton problème de Mail m'a rappelé que j'ai eu ce "truc" dans la version précédente de Mail sous SL. J"ai même fait un appel aux forums à l'époque. Les solutions qu'on m'a proposé ne fonctionnaient pas. Je me suis résolu à faire le grand ménage : détruire tous les comptes Mail, et les récréer. Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne solution, mais, depuis, je n'ai plus eu de problème.

En conclusion, je dirai qu'avant de poster des "bugs", les posteurs sont-ils certains qu'il s'agit d'un bug ? Je préfère qu'on parle de dysfonctionnement, avant de jeter l'opprobre sur Apple.


----------



## Jean-marie B (12 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne traite personne de menteur et je maintiens qu'il ne faut pas confondre changements et bugs.
> Combien sont ceux qui ont pris la mesure de la fonction Reprise  (Resume in english) ?
> Combien d'entre nous ont-ils rappelé qu'au moment de quitter un application ou simplement éteindre la machine la touche ALT avait un rôle particulier qui évite de restaurer la machine ou les applications dans leur dernier état ? Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un changement ? Et un sacré changement car par, par défaut, si on laisse la machine faire, on se demande pourquoi tant de fenêtres s'ouvrent !
> Je pourrai aussi parler de la fonction Versions qui va sans doute réserver quelques surprises aux utilisateurs de logiciels qui l'ont intégrée (une bonne partie des logiciels Apple).
> ...



Bonjour Illuro_64
Excuse-moi,
Je suis passé sur Mac fin 2010,
Je travaille sur pc au boulot et à la maison depuis le début des années 90.

Les 8 mois passé sous Snow Léopard m'ont donné une très bonne impression de ce système et d'Apple.

Pour Lion, 
Je ne trouve aucune amélioration par rapport à SL !
Que des ennuis et des ralentissements !

Je suis d'accord qu'il y a des gens qui se plaignent pour n'importe quoi !
Mais dans une bonne partie des cas, c'est fondé !

Beaucoup de gens disent que Lion est plus rapide que SL !
Mais dans un même temps beaucoup ont doublé la RAM, remplacé le DD par un SSD.

JM


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2011)

Moi ça me fait bien rire en tout cas, un peu jaune quand même puisque je voudrais bien changer de mac, mais me retrouver avec lion, je le sens pas du tout, rien ne me plaît (a priori) dans les nouveautés, rien qu'auto-save me file des boutons rien que d'y penser. 

Comme ça a déjà été dit, ok pour "l'innovation", les gadgets, les en veux-tu en voilà, mais faut alors que ça soit débrayable pour celui qui le désire, sinon ça peut vite être insupportable. 

Moi j'aimerais un OS minimaliste en fait, je désactive déjà tout les automatismes d'itunes, je n'utilise pas iphoto, j'aime le travail manuel, c'est moi qui range, c'est moi qui dit 

Bon ok je l'ai pas essayé... mais déjà que je suis resté sur Léopard car je trouvais Snow moins réactif...

Bref, l'idéal, un logiciel pour les hasbeen dans mon genre pour désactiver tout ce qui déplaît, je pense qu'ONYX s'en occupera.


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je pense que ceux qui subissent des coupures Wi-Fi inexpliquées par exemple vont appréciés.



Tu m'étonnes. Je n'ai plus de portable, je suis obligé de bosser prés de ma FreBox reliée par Ethernet, car sinon, mon ordo fait des Kernel Panick toutes les 10 minutes 

Par ailleurs, j'ai contacté Apple, car je comptais acheter deux nouveaux iMac 27 pour le bureau et bien je ne le ferais pas pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne pourrais installer Snow Leopard dessus. Les derniers modèles d'iMac ne sont pas compatibles avec les boîtes de Snow acheté dans le commerce


----------



## EagleOne (12 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes. Je n'ai plus de portable, je suis obligé de bosser prés de ma FreBox reliée par Ethernet, car sinon, mon ordo fait des Kernel Panick toutes les 10 minutes
> 
> Par ailleurs, j'ai contacté Apple, car je comptais acheter deux nouveaux iMac 27 pour le bureau et bien je ne le ferais pas pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne pourrais installer Snow Leopard dessus. Les derniers modèles d'iMac ne sont pas compatibles avec les boîtes de Snow acheté dans le commerce



Peut-être as tu eu le même problème que moi que j'ai résolu comme ça:
http://forums.macg.co/9342532-post13.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne traite personne de menteur et je maintiens qu'il ne faut pas confondre changements et bugs.
> Combien sont ceux qui ont pris la mesure de la fonction Reprise  (Resume in english) ?
> Combien d'entre nous ont-ils rappelé qu'au moment de quitter un application ou simplement éteindre la machine la touche ALT avait un rôle particulier qui évite de restaurer la machine ou les applications dans leur dernier état ? Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un changement ? Et un sacré changement car par, par défaut, si on laisse la machine faire, on se demande pourquoi tant de fenêtres s'ouvrent !
> Je pourrai aussi parler de la fonction Versions qui va sans doute réserver quelques surprises aux utilisateurs de logiciels qui l'ont intégrée (une bonne partie des logiciels Apple).
> ...




Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Le driver Airport qui ne fonctionne pas (ou mal) est avéré. Si tu ne l'as pas eu c'est parce qu'apparemment ça dépend de la machine que tu utilises. Perso j'ai un iMac 27' i5 et un macbook air. Je n'ai constaté le problème que sur l'iMac...
(j'ai mis la résolution au dessus, elle consiste à réutiliser la version d'airport de SL...). 
Alors il ne faut pas crier au loup à chaque soucis tu as raison, mais il ne faut pas non plus défendre bec et ongle apple. Ils font des erreurs comme tout le monde et je suis désolé mais pour avoir fait plusieurs changements d'os chez apple, c'est le premier avec lequel j'ai un soucis (Airport qui déconne, fait couper le wifi sans arrêt et finit par des Kernel Panic). 
Pas un problème bien grave puisque j'en suis venu à bout. Mais je m'y connais un minimum et je sais rechercher les solutions sur le net. Qu'en est-il de l'utilisateur lambda? Il va avoir Kernel Panic sur Kernel Panic jusqu'à la prochaine mise à jour de Lion.

C'est peut être pas grand chose mais face à des gens qui ne connaissaient pas apple, je disais souvent que mac Os était un système qui ne plantait jamais (ou presque) puisque je n'avais jamais eu de Kernel Panic. Jusqu'à Lion je ne connaissais même pas... Et je comparais ça aux fréquent (bop moins maintenant) écrans bleus de windows... Bien maintenant je ne pourrai plus sortir cet argument puisqu'après le passage à Lion j'ai du avoir une bonne vingtaine de hard reboot à faire avant de trouver la solution.

Bref Lion est très bon et j'en suis très content. Mais ce sont bien des BUGS qu'on a pu trouver dedans. Alors ton analyse "moi j'ai pas eu ce problème alors vous devez rêver"...  :mouais:


----------



## delmic (13 Août 2011)

gclair a dit:


> ... D'autre part mon imprimante Epson RX 620 ne peut plus scanner car les applications Power PC  ne sont plus prises en charge. ...



Ceci peut peut-être t'aider


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Par ailleurs, j'ai contacté Apple, car je comptais acheter deux nouveaux iMac 27 pour le bureau et bien je ne le ferais pas pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne pourrais installer Snow Leopard dessus. Les derniers modèles d'iMac ne sont pas compatibles avec les boîtes de Snow acheté dans le commerce



Dans les magasins (Fnac, APR,...) tu peux peut-être encore en trouver.

Perso, j'ai acheté un nouvel iMac il y a une dizaine de jours et il tourne avec Snow Leopard.


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne traite personne de menteur et je maintiens qu'il ne faut pas confondre changements et bugs.
> Combien sont ceux qui ont pris la mesure de la fonction Reprise  (Resume in english) ?
> Combien d'entre nous ont-ils rappelé qu'au moment de quitter un application ou simplement éteindre la machine la touche ALT avait un rôle particulier qui évite de restaurer la machine ou les applications dans leur dernier état ? Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un changement ? Et un sacré changement car par, par défaut, si on laisse la machine faire, on se demande pourquoi tant de fenêtres s'ouvrent !
> Je pourrai aussi parler de la fonction Versions qui va sans doute réserver quelques surprises aux utilisateurs de logiciels qui l'ont intégrée (une bonne partie des logiciels Apple).
> ...



Discussion pour le moins intéressante et effectivement à la lecture de tes propos je te rejoint sur la majeur partie des points évoqués... ou presque 

Pour mon cas perso, dans le cadre de TM je n'hurlais pas au loup qu'il y avait un bug mais que je ne comprenais pas le changement, là je t'accorde que c'est un changement, pas un bug... que je n'ai pas revendiqué 

Je ne vomis pas non plus sur Apple, je suis devenu un "Apple addict" depuis plus 3 ans et je ne reviendrais pas en arrière. Mais je n'ai eu aucun soucis lors du passage à SL, alors que là ils y en a quand même quelques uns.

Je rejoint ton point du vue sur le fait qu'il est important de faire la différence entre bugs (qui existent quand même) et changement du fonctionnement de l'OS.
Je sais par exemple que pour iPhoto je pensais avoir perdu une gestuelle (et je ne parlais pas de bug) alors qu'il fallait reprendre le paramétrage du trackpad.
Ce qui est chiant avec Lion, c'est que c'est à l'utilisateur de découvrir comme ça fonctionne, car c'est pas les maigres explications sur le site Apple qui peuvent vraiment renseigner (j'en veux pour preuve le fonctionnement de TM sur les MB/MBP/MBA).

Si je t'accorde qu'il ne faut pas confondre changements et réels bugs il ne faut cependant pas faire la politique de l'autruche. Force est de reconnaître que ces bugs existent, certes pas chez tous le monde et pas de façon identique, mais ils sont là, et ce ne sont pas que des nouveaux mac user qui sont touchés, mais même des vieux roublards, donc on ne peut mettre ça sur le compte de la méconnaissance de la machine.

Sous SL avec le passage au SSD je n'avais plus aucune roue colorée, les apps démarraient en 1 rebond, le Mac se fermait en un clin d'oeil.
Depuis Lion, les roues colorées ont refait leur apparition sans pour autant cerné la cause (peut être pas un bug comme tu le dis mais une reconstruction de biblio à faire sous Lion peut être).

Bon on va pas y passer le réveillon non plus, mais j'attend avec impatience 10.7.1 pour voir ce qu'Apple aura corriger, histoire de savoir si ces désagréments sont une conséquence du changement d'OS ou de réels bugs. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h24 ----------




Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Illuro_64
> Excuse-moi,
> Je suis passé sur Mac fin 2010,
> Je travaille sur pc au boulot et à la maison depuis le début des années 90.
> ...



Merci je me sens moins seul 

Pour avoir doublé la RAM (4->8Go) et installé un SSD (Crucial C300) AVANT le passage à Lion je peut te dire que sur certain point l'accélération est subjective.
C'est plus fluide c'est vrai, mais je ne trouve pas que les apps s'ouvrent vraiment plus vite, je dirais même que pour certaines elle ont ralentis.
Quand c'est ouvert, le passage d'une fenêtre à l'autre est certes plus rapide, plus fluide, mais c'est à peu près tout.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Illuro_64
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord qu'il y a des gens qui se plaignent pour n'importe quoi !
> ...



Bonjour JM. B

La catégorie des gens qui se plaignent (pour n'importe quoi) est facilement identifiable : ton péremptoire, dénigrement systématique d'Apple, propos agressifs, , vérité n'est que mienne, etc 

Il y a aussi une seconde catégorie de gens que j'appellerai plutôt les "désemparés" face à une situation incomprise, des recherches de cause infructueuses, que la déception peut rendre excédés. Ceux-là ne sont pas aussi facilement identifiables, mais leur ton, tout en pouvant être ferme, est généralement plus modéré, plus questionneur. Ils s'accrochent à trouver une solution.

Je suis parmi ceux qui disent que Lion est plus véloce que SL. Pourtant, je n'ai pas pu doubler la mémoire de mon iMac qui est limitée à 4 Go. Il ne faut pas non plus dire que la différence est phénoménale. C'est de quelques %, pas  davantage. Cela se ressent au démarrage (un peu), à l'ouverture d'application, à l'ouverture de fichier. Lion, contrairement à SL, est "full 64 bits". Bien qu'il soit plus "lourd" que son cadet, il n'en est pas moins agile (Dans la nature, ce n'est pas certain  )
En revanche, il y a un point où je trouve que Lion est moins rapide que SL c'est lors de la mise hors tension. Je trouve que la roue crantée tourne longtemps avant que l'écran s'éteigne. Personne n'a encore signalé ce point, à ma connaissance. Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression subjective infondée, pressé que je peux être que la mise hors tension se fasse vite. Du coup, j'ai changé une habitude pour une autre. Je fais davantage de mise en veille que de mise hors tension 

*Que tous ceux qui ont la possibilité de doubler la RAM et de la porter à 8 Mo le fassent*. L'un des premiers programmes gourmands en mémoire que j'ai essayé avec Lion a été Photoshop. J'ai répété une manip que je fait souvent après une prise de vues photographiques : appliquer un léger filtre image par image, mais aux paramètres pouvant changer à chaque image. Généralement, j'ouvre 10 images en même temps à l'aide de Bridge, puis j'applique le filtre à chacune d'elle. En général, Safari est aussi ouvert, mais en sommeil dans le dock. La curiosité plus que le besoin, m'a amené à réveiller aussi "moniteur d'activité", lui aussi en sommeil dans le dock. Quelle ne fut pas surprise de voir que le nombre de pages sorties dépassait le Go, situation que je n'avais pratiquement jamais avec SL. J'avais donc eu du swapping, mais sans doute pas suffisamment pour en être incommodé. Je suggère donc que ceux qui se plaignent de la lenteur relative de Lion par rapport à SL ait la curiosité d'observer avec régularité l'utilisation de la mémoire. Cela pourrait peut-être leur donner quelques indications utiles. Sur un MBP 13" avec un DDI à 5400 t/mn, je pense que l'apparition du swapping doit être facilement détectable 

Il y a un point souvent signalé : la gourmandise de Safari en mémoire. Une utilisation "classique" ne montre rien de particulier. Par contre, si l'on fait appel à la vidéo, à YouTube par exemple, il semble que la consommation en mémoire croisse sérieusement. L'on remarque que Safari ne libère pas forcément toute la mémoire à laquelle il a fait appel. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse du plug-in de la vidéo proprement dite. Toutefois, cette "hypothèse" n'est pas bien vérifiée si l'on ouvre, par exemple, une vingtaine d'onglets, que l'on ferme l'un après l'autre, tout en observant la consommation de mémoire par Safari. Il est à peu près certain qu'il y a un "phénomène". Quant à dire qu'il s'agit d'un bug, c'est un autre problème.


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

Ah ben si moi j'ai 1 fois sur 5 la roue crantée à la fermeture du MBP, mais j'avais rien dit, je croyais encore que t'allais dire que c'était le changement et non un bug 

Mais sans rire, j'ai bien constaté ce ralentissement à l'extinction de temps à autre.
Mais pour le coup, ça m'arrivait aussi du temps de SL, mais beaucoup moins souvent.
Alors? Bug ou pas ?


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ah ben si moi j'ai 1 fois sur 5 la roue crantée à la fermeture du MBP, mais j'avais rien dit, je croyais encore que t'allais dire que c'était le changement et non un bug
> 
> Mais sans rire, j'ai bien constaté ce ralentissement à l'extinction de temps à autre.
> Mais pour le coup, ça m'arrivait aussi du temps de SL, mais beaucoup moins souvent.
> Alors? Bug ou pas ?



Je reprends ton expression : content de me sentir moins seul 

Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit dans les faits, ni dans le détail. Toutefois, j'ai un soupçon  la nouvelle fonction Reprise (ou Resume). Outre le travail habituel de sortir proprement de l'activité de la machine à la MHT, il y a tout le "travail" de préparation de la remise en route. Pour qu'à la remise en route la partie Reprise se fasse sans trop allonger le temps global de mise en route (boot) je suppose qu'il faut mettre en place une organisation des données et programmes avant d'arrêter la machine aussi optimisée que possible pour que les des données et programmes passent du DDI en mémoire avec la plus grande efficacité. Imagine 5 programmes lancés et 10 fenêtres ouvertes par programme. Ou encore, imagine Safari avec 25 onglets que tu retrouves une semaine plus tard dans l'état où tu l'avais laissé  . Je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit aussi simple que ça en a l'air


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour Illuro,

Oui, mais ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que la majorité des gens ne sont pas intéressé par le
chargement des pages à la réouvertute, par Launchpad et autres trucs qui rapprochent d'Ios et qui ralentissent la machine pour rien.

Je trouve que ces options devraient être désactivable et ce n'est pas le cas !

Et surtout ont se demandent qu'est ce qui fait qu'un supplément de ram est quasiment indispensable !
L'interface graphique a l'air moins élaborée que SL !
Safari ? pourquoi prend t'il plus de mémoire ?

64 bits, pour mois c'était déjà le cas avec SL.

Et je trouve que pour une utilisation Pro, SL est vraiment un système très stable, sécurisé et très abouti !

Et désolé, mais pour L'instant Lion n'apporte que des points négatif !

jm


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Août 2011)

Le fait d'avoir rajouté de la ram peut il provoquer des bugs du type blocage ?
C'est de la ram de type Mac way


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec iluro_64, Mac OS X 10.7 est certainement bien mieux que certains peuvent l'écrire ici !

Personnellement, j'ai commencé, comme beaucoup, à pester contre tous ces changements; et puis je me suis rendu compte que ce n'étaient ni dans mes habitudes, ni dans mes convictions dans ma considération du Macintosh.

J'ai donc remis la totalité des paramètres proposés par défaut par Apple et tenté de comprendre.

Juste un exemple assez significatif.
Apple propose par défaut, de ne plus afficher d'indicateur d'activité dans le dock lorsqu'une application est ouverte.
Dans un premier temps, on peut considérer cela comme une incongruité. En réalité, en examinant les processus "Suddent Termination" et "Automatic Termination", on s'aperçoit qu'Apple propose à l'utilisateur de se moquer de savoir si une application est active ou inactive, d'où en découle, bien évidemment, la suppression de l'indicateur d'activité dans le dock.
Apple aurait pu en rester là. Mais il est tout de même possible d'activer ces indicateurs d'activité si l'on a envie.

Je prends cet exemple qui est assez significatif des changements qu'Apple propose dans cette version de Mac OS Lion, qui, avec le recul, est à tous points de vue, une grande évolution de Mac OS X.

Prenez le temps de réfléchir à ce que propose Apple dans cette nouvelle version de Mac OS X.

L'esprit Macintosh consiste à aller de l'avant.

Mac OS X n'est pas Windows bordel ! Un système, cela s'apprend, cela s'apprivoise. Oubliez vos réflexes Windows !!!!

Maintenant, tout n'est pas rose. N'oubliez cependant pas qu'il s'agit d'une version 10.7.0, et je ne vois pas Apple ne pas prendre en considérations les quelques bugs référencés, notamment sur la gestion du GPU, des connexions réseau et des quelques imprécisions restées ici ou là.

L'abandon de Rosetta m'emmerde au niveau des ordinateurs du bureau, mais il est clair qu'Apple délaisse la clientèle des PME où gérer un parc informatique sous Mac devient impossible pour les entreprises dans le contexte économique actuel.

L'abandon de MobileMe est incompréhensible : iDisk n'est pas iCloud, et je synchronise déjà mes agendas, mon carnet d'adresses, mes signets, mes réglages Mail, mes BAL et même mes connexions ftp....je ne comprends absolument pas, après dix ans d'abonnement à Mac Tools, .Mac et MobileMe cet abandon d'une clientèle pourtant fidèle.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

On peut comprendre, que certains seront pris de court suite à l'abandon de tous les vieux logiciels.
On peut comprendre, que le trend actuel est aux nouveautés, logiciels et hardware.

On doit comprendre, qu'il faudra du temps à ce que tout cela fonctionne à la satisfaction de tous.
On à le droit, de se poser la question .:mouais:. et si c'était moi qui aurait développé toutes ces nouveautés, fonctionneraient-elles si bien ? 

:love:


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> . et si c'était moi qui *aurait* développé toutes ces nouveautés, fonctionneraient-elles si bien ?
> 
> :love:



RÔoÔoÔ


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Et pour que vous le pûtes, il eût fallu vous susses développer.

:modo:

Il va falloir prendre deux Tranxène.


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Mac OS X n'est pas Windows bordel ! Un système, cela s'apprend, cela s'apprivoise. Oubliez vos réflexes Windows !!!!


Non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Un bon système, c'est un système qui sait se faire oublier ! 
Un bon système fait son travail de façon transparente et donne la main aux applications !

jm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Bien sûr qu'un bon OS c'est celui qui sait se faire oublier, mais cela n'empêche pas de faire l'effort d'en comprendre la logique.

Sinon, je ne suis pas d'accord sur ton dernier point. Précisément, les applications n'ont plus d'importance ! Ce qui compte ce sont les ressources employées et le résultat

Par exemple, lorsque j'apprends ce qu'installe Chrome dans la Bibliothèque

/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.google.Keystone.Agent.plist
/Bibliothèque/Caches/GoogleKeystoneAgent
/Bibliothèque/Logs/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.log
/Bibliothèque/Google/Google Chrome Brand.plist
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/Actives
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/Stats/Keystone.stats
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore.lock
/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents/Google.keystone.agent.plist
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore.lock

Il est hors de question que j'installe cela.


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Le fait d'avoir rajouté de la ram peut il provoquer des bugs du type blocage ?
> C'est de la ram de type Mac way



Oui si elle est défectueuse, ou que Lion la digère pas, ça peut arriver, vérifie avec la ram d'origine que le mac ne plante plus.


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je reprends ton expression : content de me sentir moins seul
> 
> Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit dans les faits, ni dans le détail. Toutefois, j'ai un soupçon &#8230; la nouvelle fonction Reprise (ou Resume). Outre le travail habituel de sortir proprement de l'activité de la machine à la MHT, il y a tout le "travail" de préparation de la remise en route. Pour qu'à la remise en route la partie Reprise se fasse sans trop allonger le temps global de mise en route (boot) je suppose qu'il faut mettre en place une organisation des données et programmes avant d'arrêter la machine aussi optimisée que possible pour que les des données et programmes passent du DDI en mémoire avec la plus grande efficacité. Imagine 5 programmes lancés et 10 fenêtres ouvertes par programme. Ou encore, imagine Safari avec 25 onglets que tu retrouves une semaine plus tard dans l'état où tu l'avais laissé &#8230; . Je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit aussi simple que ça en a l'air





Pour l'arrêt du MBP, je décoche systématiquement l'option de tout réouvrir au lancement suivant.
J'ai déjà testé cette possibilité et ça n'a pas eu pour effet de lancer la roue durant de longue secondes.
J'ai aussi désactivé l'option qui restaure toutes les fenêtres à l'ouverture des apps

Non c'est aléatoire, 1 fois sur 5 c'est une moyenne, et j'avais déjà parfois ce phénomène sous SL, mais beaucoup (beaucoup) moins souvent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Le fait d'avoir rajouté de la ram peut il provoquer des bugs du type blocage ?
> C'est de la ram de type Mac way



J'avais déjà mis deux barrettes de 4Go (kingston) bien avant Lion, tout fonctionnait nickel chrome.
Depuis Lion, ce n'est plus vraiment le cas, mais je persévère, cet OS est prometteur, laissons le temps aux troupes de Steve Jobs de sortir la 10.7.1 (bon maintenant faudrait quand même qu'ils se bougent le cul :hein: )


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> Peut-être as tu eu le même problème que moi que j'ai résolu comme ça:
> http://forums.macg.co/9342532-post13.html




Merci. J'ai installé ça, je vais tester maintenant.


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Mac OS X n'est pas Windows bordel ! Un système, cela s'apprend, cela s'apprivoise. Oubliez vos réflexes Windows !!!!
> 
> 
> Non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Je plussois, c'est ce que faisait très bien SL, et pour un boulet comme moi en informatique ça m'allait très bien de ne m'occuper que de mon travail et que la machine se démerde du reste !


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je plussois, c'est ce que faisait très bien SL, et pour un boulet comme moi en informatique ça m'allait très bien de ne m'occuper que de mon travail et que la machine se démerde du reste !



C'est, semble-t-il, la voie que Lion emprunte : _"ne m'occuper que de mon travail et que la machine se démerde du reste !"_. Avec ce nouveau système, on n'a plus à s'occuper d'applications ouvertes ou pas, de documents enregistrés ou pas, des questions que pose l'appli avant de quitter, etc. On travaille, on veut éteindre l'ordi, on l'éteint et il se démerde. Et quand on rallume l'ordi, on peut retrouver tous nos documents ouverts comme on les avait laissés et là où on les avait laissés en éteignant l'ordi.

Oui, ça doit demander de changer certaines habitudes bien ancrées. Est-ça que ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je plussois, c'est ce que faisait très bien SL, et pour un boulet comme moi en informatique ça m'allait très bien de ne m'occuper que de mon travail et que la machine se démerde du reste !



C'est bien ce que je disais : il va falloir faire un minimum d'efforts et éviter la fainéantise de ne pas vouloir comprendre car précisément Mac OS Lion apporte un nombre considérable d'améliorations pour que l'utilisateur n'ait à se préoccuper que de son travail et ce, bien au-delà de ce que proposait SL:

- Reprise
- Version
- LaunchPad afin d'éviter de devoir maîtriser le dock semble-t-il trop compliqué
- Processus Sudden Termination et Automatic Termination
- Finder amélioré : par exemple sélectionner plusieurs fichiers propose de créer un dossier dans lequel seront rangés ces fichiers sélectionnés
- Bibliothèque utilisateur invisible
- Gestuelles
- Correction automatique
- Plein écran
Je dois en oublier....

La réticence au changement est une chose qui devient insupportable lorsqu'elle est assortie de mauvaise foi.


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> C'est, semble-t-il, la voie que Lion emprunte : _"ne m'occuper que de mon travail et que la machine se démerde du reste !"_. Avec ce nouveau système, on n'a plus à s'occuper d'applications ouvertes ou pas, de documents enregistrés ou pas, des questions que pose l'appli avant de quitter, etc. On travaille, on veut éteindre l'ordi, on l'éteint et il se démerde. Et quand on rallume l'ordi, on peut retrouver tous nos documents ouverts comme on les avait laissés et là où on les avait laissés en éteignant l'ordi.
> 
> Oui, ça doit demander de changer certaines habitudes bien ancrées. Est-ça que ça vaut le coup ?


Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai visité un page internet hier avec Safari, que je vais de nouveau la consulter aujourd'hui !

C'est justement cela que je ne trouve pas bien !
Devoir à chaque fois fermer toutes les fenêtres ! c'est du travail supplémentaire !

jm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Il est invraisemblable encore à ce stade que tu ne soies pas allé dans les Préférences Système sous l'onglet Général pour cocher ou décocher "Restaurer les fenêtres à l'ouverture et la réouverture d'applications" , et dans la même mesure pas pris la peine de maîtriser un raccourci clavier absolument efficace....


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais : il va falloir faire un minimum d'efforts et éviter la fainéantise de ne pas vouloir comprendre car précisément Mac OS Lion apporte un nombre considérable d'améliorations pour que l'utilisateur n'ait à se préoccuper que de son travail et ce, bien au-delà de ce que proposait SL:
> 
> - Reprise
> - Version
> ...



Et bien, pour travailler avec Excel, FileMaker Pro ou Final Cut Pro, toute ces améliorations,
Je n'en ai pas besoin !

J'accepte qu'elles fassent partie de Lion, mais j'estime que ce serrait la moindre des choses d'avoir le choix de les utiliser ! (Options) 

Pour info : "Un MBP ou un Imac, ce n'est pas un Ipad"


jm


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais : il va falloir faire un minimum d'efforts et éviter la fainéantise de ne pas vouloir comprendre car précisément Mac OS Lion apporte un nombre considérable d'améliorations pour que l'utilisateur n'ait à se préoccuper que de son travail et ce, bien au-delà de ce que proposait SL:
> 
> - Reprise
> - Version
> ...



Euh là j'vais pas m'fâcher passe ke c'est pas le lieu mais je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi, si tant est que ces propos me concernent un peu.
Je me plains juste des bugs de Lion que n'avait pas SL à sa sortie, c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est un constat.
Je fait l'effort de m'adapter à ce nouvel OS, mais il me semble que la politique d'Apple c'était que ce soit la machine qui s'adapte à l'homme, et pas l'inverse.
Alors oui je me suis forcer à apprendre les nouveau geste, mais pourquoi avoir tout changer au lieu de simplement en créer de nouveaux ?
Ça va finir en bataille rangée c't'histoire entre les pro apple défendant Lion corps et âme et les malheureux utilisateurs chevronnés et lama subissant chaque jour la frustration d'un OS né prématurément.
Oui il y des bugs rognutud'ju et oui il y a de la méconnaissance du nouvel OS donc des approximation d'utilisation ou de mauvaise compréhension.
Je veux juste que l'on entende la voix des mécontents et qu'on arrêt de les prendre pour des menteurs ou des mythos 
Le passage de Léopard à SL 'a apporté beaucoup moins d'emmerde que celui de SL à Lion.
Rien que pour TM y'a au moins deux sujet tellement c'est le bordel que seul François semble s'y retrouver un peu (merci au passage pour tes infos).
Alors désolé d'être insupportable mais tant que j'aurai des roue colorées à répétition, tant que l'affichage fera un peu ce qu'il veut, tant que le dock se tapera ses freezer, tant que le MBP avec toute option de redémarrage désactivées mettra plus de temps à s'éteindre qu'à démarrer, tant que le passage à Lion m'aura fait autant régresser que le passage au SSD du mon MBP l'avait accéléré, tant que la connexion airport ne sera pas stable (c'est pas pour moi celle-là mais pour mes potos  ) oui tant que tout ça ne sera pas réglé ben je (nous) serons insupportable.

La seule chose de bien avec Lion c'est que je rentabilise mes barrettes de RAM à 8Go


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour JMichel33,

Ok pour l'option dans préférence/General .

Mais ce n'est pas tout à fait exact !
Option décochée. !

Hier, 
J'ai tapé un petit document dans Word et je l'ai enregistré sur mon NAS.
Aujourd'hui, je veux ouvrir Word, mais c'est impossible !
Mon NAS n'est pas allumé et Word cherche en permanence ce fichier !
Donc je dois forcer Word à quitter !
Je met mon Nas en service et je lance Word, tout va bien et il ne charge pas mon fichier "logique parce que la fameuse option dans général n'est pas active "
Mais il cherche après le fichier au démarrage ! et ça ce n'est pas normal !

Mais je connais ta réponse et je vais donc répondre à ta place :
C'est un bug de Word !!!!!!!


jm


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Merci. J'ai installé ça, je vais tester maintenant.



Je ne conseille pas cette manip.
Du coup mon réseau n'est plus reconnu et je dois forcer la connexion à chaque démarrage.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Pour l'arrêt du MBP, je décoche systématiquement l'option de tout réouvrir au lancement suivant.
> J'ai déjà testé cette possibilité et ça n'a pas eu pour effet de lancer la roue durant de longue secondes.
> J'ai aussi désactivé l'option qui restaure toutes les fenêtres à l'ouverture des apps
> 
> Non c'est aléatoire, 1 fois sur 5 c'est une moyenne, et j'avais déjà parfois ce phénomène sous SL, mais beaucoup (beaucoup) moins souvent.




Contrairement à toi, j'avais gardé les préférences par défaut pour voir comment à l'usage cela pouvait m'être utile ou désagréable. En lisant ton post, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps qu'aucune fenêtre vienne troubler mon éveil matinal. Donc, plus de fenêtre pour voir si ça me manque. Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas car je sais très bien que la première application que j'ouvre le matin n'est plus ouverte depuis longtemps lorsque je mets la machine hors-tension. Et si je souhaite qu'elle s'ouvre toute seul, comme je l'ai fait pendant des années (je me suis lassé), je n'ai qu'à l'indiquer dans les Préférences Systèmes > Utilisateurs et groupes > Ouverture. Histoire de voir si ça augmentera (oui, bien sûr) considérablement (pas sûr) le temps de démarrage

En attendant, je vais voir si la MHT a changé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

@big 41

Si tu prends mes posts, je suis passé de la phase très sceptique à une phase où je pense que Mac OS Lion est absolument digne d'intérêt.

Je disais même que j'avais du mal à tomber à la renverse lorsque je l'ai installé lors de sa sortie.

Je me suis trompé.

Après plusieurs jours d'utilisation de Mac OS X Lion,  plus je me suis attaché à comprendre ce que propose Apple dans cette nouvelle version, plus je la trouve non seulement intéressante et digne du plus grand intérêt, j'avoue que cela n'a pas été mon premier réflexe, et aujourd'hui je pense que Mac OS Lion est une évolution majeure de Mac OS X et qui fait bouger beaucoup de lignes et me facilite le travail.

Mission Control contrôlé à 100%. Cela demande un petit apprentissage, mais à l'arrivée, cela en vaut la peine.
LaunchPad me permet de disposer d'un lanceur discret, rapide et d'avoir un dock minimaliste
Version est absolument génial (j'ai testé cela sur une présentation Keynote où il était important de décliner le support stagiaire, le support manager et le support animateur)
La gestuelle me va bien également (la seule chose qui m'ennuie à présent, c'est lorsque je vais sur un Mac où Lion n'est pas installé&#8230;.), et le sens naturel a été adopté dès le départ.

Reprise me va bien également, à condition de maîtriser l'option prise dans les Préférences Système/Général mais aussi, et c'est là où j'en suis, de bien comprendre (pour l'oublier ensuite) Sudden Termination et Automatic Termination qui a pour conséquence de ne plus avoir à se préoccuper de savoir si une application est ouverte (active) ou fermée ou "en sommeil"&#8230; C'est presque trop intelligent, trop subtil, mais qu'est-ce que c'est génial en réalité. Je me suis donc complètement gouré sur l'interprétation que j'en faisais lors de l'installation de Lion.

Quant au Finder, il révèle aussi de très nombreuses bonnes surprises. Et franchement, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à battre que les icônes ne soient pas en couleur et que l'ordre des rubriques soient celui qui est proposé par le système ?

La seule chose qui me hérisse, ce sont les animations à l'ouverture des fenêtres, franchement cet OS n'avait pas besoin de cet artifice pour briller.

Je constate aussi que les plus grandes difficultés proviennent en majorité de personnes qui ont installé Lion en "clean install", que d'autres n'avaient sans doute pas un système précédent intègre à 100% (qu'il aurait peut-être fallu le vérifier avant d'installer Lion)

Maintenant, il ne s'agit que de la version 10.7.*0*, il y a nécessairement des incompatibilités ici ou là, des dysfonctionnements (j'en ai avec les cartes graphiques NVidia), mais il faut absolument relativiser sinon vous ne vous en sortirez pas.

En revanche, je reste furieux de l'abandon de MobileMe qu'iCloud ne remplace absolument pas et de Rosetta, mais pour de toutes autres raisons, liées à la gestion de mon parc informatique à vocation professionnelle....


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Illuro,
> 
> Oui, mais ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que la majorité des gens ne sont pas intéressé par le
> chargement des pages à la réouvertute, par Launchpad et autres trucs qui rapprochent d'Ios et qui ralentissent la machine pour rien.
> ...





Bonsoir Jean-marie B

Une affirmation aussi péremptoire peut-être analysée de différentes manières.

Façon marketing : que dit l'étude de marché ?
Façon statistique : que dit l'enquête de satisfaction après un mois d'utilisation
Façon sceptique : mais qu'en sait-il, d'où tient-il ses sources ?
Façon habitué des forums Mac G : troll ou pas troll ?
Façon naïve qui découvre le Mac avec Lion : ça alors, ! j'aurais pas dû acheter ce mac et rester sous Windows 
Façon désabusé : bof, et alors ?
Façon sarcastique : besoin de rafraîchir ses connaissances en ce qui concerne le 64 bits.
Façon étonné : pourquoi donc ne reste-il pas sous SL puisque c'est plus stable, sécurisé, et très abouti ?
Façon possesseur d'iPad : mais pourquoi en a -t-il ainsi contre iOS


Comparer SL soit Leopard en version 10.6.8 est Lion en version 10.7.0 ne me semble pas d'une très grande rigueur 

Au fait, quand SL est sorti étais-tu aussi enthousiaste pour lui que tu es irrité par Lion ( je reste modéré et poli)


----------



## big41 (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> @big 41
> 
> Si tu prends mes posts, je suis passé de la phase très sceptique à une phase où je pense que Mac OS Lion est absolument digne d'intérêt.
> 
> ...



C'est dingue ça Jmichel33, en gros on pense la même chose et on arrive pas à se comprendre :mouais:
Moi aussi j'étais fébrile à l'ouverture de Lion la première fois après son installation (via le MAS comme préconiser par Apple).

J'ai eu des déconvenues avec la gestuelle, surtout la naturelle que j'ai désactivé... et réactivé quelques jours plus tard pour ne plus l'abandonner car elle me va bien.

Mission control sur mon MBP ne m'apporte pas grand chose si ce n'est la présence des icônes sous les fenêtres, avec le MBP et le track pad, j'avais déjà de 4 doigts toutes les fenêtres qui se réduisaient sur le bureau.

Launch pad remplace avantageusement le dossier application que j'avais placé dans le dock, avantageusement car je le lance d'un geste.

Version ne me sert pas car j'ai pas d'apps qui le prennent en charge (office 2008)

Quand à "Sudden Termination et Automatic Termination" je ne sais pas ce à quoi ça correspondt, alors...

Pour l'ouverture des fenêtres moi par contre j'aime bien l'effet, même si l'OS n'avait pas besoin de ça, c'est sympa.

Mobile Me je n'avais pas donc ça ne me manque pas, et "rosetta" je ne connais pas l'utilité mais visiblement ça chagrine du monde.

Bref, cet OS n'est pas vraiment bien né, et jamais une MAJ n'a été autant attendue (sauf sous windaube bien sûr )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

On est d'accord...

Sinon, qu'es-ce qu'ils connaissent au rugby dans le Loir-et-Cher ?


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> On est d'accord...
> 
> Sinon, qu'es-ce qu'ils connaissent au rugby dans le Loir-et-Cher ?



Dis-moi petit ! 33 c'est pas dans le nord ça ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Bonsoir Jean-marie B
> 
> Une affirmation aussi péremptoire peut-être analysée de différentes manières.
> 
> ...




Je n'ai pas connu la sortie de SL étant donné que je suis passé au MAC fin 2010.
J'ai acheté un Imac et un MBP avec SL parce que cela me convenait à merveille !

Et n'est-ce pas mon droit de ne pas être content de Lion ?

jm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dis-moi petit ! 33 c'est pas dans le nord ça ?



Je suis de Bayonne, exilé à Bordeaux....

Euskal Herria !!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Je n'ai pas connu la sortie de SL étant donné que je suis passé au MAC fin 2010.
> J'ai acheté un Imac et un MBP avec SL parce que cela me convenait à merveille !
> 
> Et n'est-ce pas mon droit de ne pas être content de Lion ?
> ...


 

Tu dois être content de Lion.  Même si c'est le pire OS X sorti ces dernières années. Si qqc te convenait mieux dans Snow Leopard, tu dois d'adapter à Lion parce qu'Apple a pensé que ce serait mieux ainsi. C'est ça aussi Think Different...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu dois d'adapter à Lion parce qu'Apple a pensé que ce serait mieux ainsi. C'est ça aussi Think Different...



Oui, c'est ainsi depuis Système 6, Apple pense, réfléchit, entreprend, fabrique, propose un système d'exploitation qui s'améliore à chaque nouvelle version, à chaque nouvelle mise à jour.

Pour mémoire le bureau d'un Mac c'était ceci (alors que sous MS-DOS) l'écran se limitait à en haut à gauche C:/ 







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Sur ce, je vais au match ! Allez la France !


----------



## Jean-marie B (13 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu dois être content de Lion.  Même si c'est le pire OS X sorti ces dernières années. Si qqc te convenait mieux dans Snow Leopard, tu dois d'adapter à Lion parce qu'Apple a pensé que ce serait mieux ainsi. C'est ça aussi Think Different...




Bonjour Pascal_TTH,
Je suis bien sous SL

jm


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je suis de Bayonne, exilé à Bordeaux....
> 
> Euskal Herria !!!!



Qui connait Langon?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Oui, c'est ainsi depuis Système 6, Apple pense, réfléchit, entreprend, fabrique, propose un système d'exploitation qui s'améliore à chaque nouvelle version, à chaque nouvelle mise à jour.
> 
> Pour mémoire le bureau d'un Mac c'était ceci (alors que sous MS-DOS) l'écran se limitait à en haut à gauche C:/
> 
> ...



Tu vas la sortir combien de fois cette capture ?  

iDisk et MobileMe à la poubelle, c'est aussi Apple qui pense pour toi... Tu devrais être content de ne plus les voir, toi qui ne fait que louer Apple et ses innovations.


----------



## devin plompier (13 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu dois être content de Lion.  Même si c'est le pire OS X sorti ces dernières années. Si qqc te convenait mieux dans Snow Leopard, tu dois d'adapter à Lion parce qu'Apple a pensé que ce serait mieux ainsi. C'est ça aussi Think Different...


Ouh là là... Pas d'accord du tout.
  Alors comme ça on doit forcément être de l'avis de la Pomme ? Même si je trouve que certaines critiques de Lion sont exagérées, je comprends le mécontentement que ce système provoque et je pense que cela doit absolument être formulé. C'est ainsi qu'on progresse, et pas autrement.
J'ai peut-être mal compris la situation, peut-être est-ce ironique, mais si je comprend bien, je trouve cette réflexion assez aberrante.


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je ne conseille pas cette manip.
> Du coup mon réseau n'est plus reconnu et je dois forcer la connexion à chaque démarrage.



Et bien pourtant cela a marché. je n'ai pas eu de Kernel Panique depuis le remplacement et mon WIFI marche a merveille. Comme quoi, il y a réellement un bogue puisque chez toi c'est pire.


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et bien pourtant cela a marché. je n'ai pas eu de Kernel Panique depuis le remplacement et mon WIFI marche a merveille. Comme quoi, il y a réellement un bogue puisque chez toi c'est pire.



Oui, c'est bizarre.
J'ai fait une clean install du coup.


----------



## big41 (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> On est d'accord...
> 
> Sinon, qu'es-ce qu'ils connaissent au rugby dans le Loir-et-Cher ?



Kwa ? J'ai pas le droit d'aimer le rugby ? Un vrai sport d'homme, pas de lopette surpayée qui font grève lors d'une coupe du monde 
Et puis je suis originaire de l'Allier et proche de Clermont-Ferrand, alors quand l'ASM a (enfin) été titré l'an passé j'étais comme un fou 







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h00 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Dis-moi petit ! 33 c'est pas dans le nord ça ?



C'est vrai qu'ils ont plus trop d'équipe à Bordeaux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas, je suis pour le BO:mouais:


----------



## big41 (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je suis pour le BO:mouais:



On doit bien manger au BO, quand on voit la silhouette de son président hier lors du match France-Irlande :lol:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu vas la sortir combien de fois cette capture ?
> 
> iDisk et MobileMe à la poubelle, c'est aussi Apple qui pense pour toi... Tu devrais être content de ne plus les voir, toi qui ne fait que louer Apple et ses innovations.



Je n'ai jamais dit cela, il me semble, mais bien le contraire !

iCloud ne remplace en rien les services de MobileMe où je suis abonné depuis près de 10 ans (Mac Tools, .Mac et MobileMe)

L'arrêt de MobileMe est un scandale, et iCloud ne peut intéresser que les personnes qui n'étaient pas abonnées à .Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------




big41 a dit:


> On doit bien manger au BO, quand on voit la silhouette de son président hier lors du match France-Irlande :lol:




C'est pas très gentil pour Blanco cela ! Quand un Homme diminue le sport pour se consacrer à ses affaires, comme c'est mon cas aussi, et probablement aussi la bonne cuisine du sud-ouest, ne contribuent pas à amincir la silhouette...

Je suis sportivement pour le BO, mais mon cur est à l'Aviron Bayonnais, c'est dire si pour moi, les derby sont douloureux...

Mais hier soir, à Chaban-Delmas retentissait la Peña Baïona ! Ils en ont eu bien besoin. Les joueurs "basques" se sont très bien comportés.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Je n'ai pas connu la sortie de SL étant donné que je suis passé au MAC fin 2010.
> J'ai acheté un Imac et un MBP avec SL parce que cela me convenait à merveille !
> 
> Et n'est-ce pas mon droit de ne pas être content de Lion ?
> ...



Tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas être content de Lion. 
Mais de la à en faire une vérité universelle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> L'arrêt de MobileMe est un scandale, et iCloud ne peut intéresser que les personnes qui n'étaient pas abonnées à .Mac.



Attendons, avant de se prononcer aussi catégoriquement, les solutions mises en place, en 1er, en 2ème, etc. ...


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Qui connait Langon?



Péage d'antan (j'exagère un peu ) où l'on payait son obole pour avoir pris l'autoroute Bordeaux-Toulouse qu'on quittait pour aller plus au sud, Landes, Pays Basque, Béarn, et même en Bigorre


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Péage d'antan (j'exagère un peu ) où l'on payait son obole pour avoir pris l'autoroute Bordeaux-Toulouse qu'on quittait pour aller plus au sud, Landes, Pays Basque, Béarn, et même en Bigorre


Malheureusement, le péage est toujours là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Attendons, avant de se prononcer aussi catégoriquement, les solutions mises en place, en 1er, en 2ème, etc. ...



Mais il suffit de lire la communication d'Apple pour se rendre compte *à l'évidence* que iCloud ne peut représenter pour une personne qui est abonnée à MobileMe, qu'un retour en arrière inadmissible.

Au chapitre des fonctions qui *disparaissent* :
- iDisk permettant des échanges de n'importe quel fichier à partir de n'importe quelle connexion internet
- les galeries photos accessibles à partir de n'importe quelle connexion internet
- iWeb et la possibilité de réaliser un site internet sans aucune connaissance technique
- les synchronisations iSync: signets, préférence Système, Préférences Mail, BAL intelligentes, les éléments du Dock, les trousseaux d'accès, les paramètres des connexions ftp (échanges de fichiers par Transmit par exemple), tout autre téléphone comme un BlackBerry.....

Ensuite iCloud, ce n'est valable que dans un cadre verrouillé Mac / iPad / iPhone / iPod, sinon cela ne présente aucun intérêt....

Ces disparitions successives des services proposés par Apple depuis Mac Tools / .Mac et MobileMe, puis iCloud (il faut tout de même avoir un peu de mémoire depuis 10 ans) ne plaident de toutes façons pas pour iCloud d'une part, et d'autres part les alternatives efficaces, libres et ouvertes (telle que DropBox) sont bien plus intéressantes sur tous les plans.

Je peux accepter (sinon, je ne serais pas sous Macintosh depuis 1989) un système fermé concernant mon ordinateur, mais il est hors de question que cela déborde ce cadre, hors de question que cela concerne aussi mes données, mes fichiers, le choix de telle ou telle tablette, le choix de tel ou tel téléphone.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Mais il suffit de lire la communication d'Apple pour se rendre compte *à l'évidence* que iCloud ne peut représenter pour une personne qui est abonnée à MobileMe, qu'un retour en arrière inadmissible.[/B] :



Oui, je le pense également. J'espérais un revirement d'Apple sur certains points ou une surprise de dernière minute. Pourtant, les DEV sont passés à iCloud et mes craintes se sont révélées fondées. Tu les as bien résumées. 

C'est un vrai retour en arrière. Ce qui me semble étrange, car rien, techniquement, ne justifie ces abandons. Je suis sur que pas mal d'abonnés MobileMe auraient continué de payer pour bénéficier des mêmes services en plus de iCloud. Moi le premier.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

@Gwen
Je pense que la stratégie est de fermer et de verrouiller à double tour ! C'est la seule explication logique et cartésienne. 

Si tu prends les galeries photo, des membres de ma famille pouvaient les consulter, les imprimer, sans pour autant disposer d'un Mac ou d'un iPad. Cela ne sera plus possible avec iCloud dont la seule fonction "Photo" consiste à pouvoir synchroniser - entre autres - les photos entre un Mac, un iPad, un iPhone et un iPod.
Non seulement donc la disparition de MobileMe ne peut pas me convenir, mais je ne vois pas pour quelle raison, tel un mouton, je me laisserais enfermer dans un système où je ne peux qu'être otage et au passage y associer famille et amis.

T'as pas d'iPad Mamy ? Tu ne pourras pas voir nos photos de vacances ! Quel dommage d'être client Apple dans ces conditions.

Abandon d'iDisk, d'iWeb et d'iSync : il faut trouver d'autres solutions, et pour moi, c'est DropBox, non seulement moins cher, mais tout aussi fiable et sûrement plus rapide.

Je ne comprends décidément pas Apple en ce moment ! Le plus grave c'est pour les professionnels

Abandon de Rosetta... il faut donc trouver d'autres solutions pour gérer son parc informatique. Et cette autre solution, en entreprise, en dehors d'un PC sous OS de Microsoft, je ne vois pas. C'est devenu kafkaïen de gérer un parc d'ordinateurs Apple dans une PME composé d'un peu moins de 50 machines. Et dire que mes choix reposaient sur deux piliers : la gestion de la chaîne graphique et la durée d'utilisation sans oublier des coûts de maintenance plus faibles. Non seulement la qualité globale a baissé, mais en plus une machine selon Apple, par le logiciel devient obsolète en 3 ans. Irréaliste dans le contexte économique actuel.

Que croient-ils chez Apple ? Les applications indispensables sont la suite bureautique de Microsoft et la suite créative d'Adobe (je ne connais pas les métiers de la vidéo, mais visiblement cela chauffe également de ce côté-là). Quelle PME ne dispose pas d'Office ou de la Créative Suite d'Adobe ? Cela ne s'achète pas tous les jours !

Je dois remplacer quelques machines l'année prochaine. Quelle décision dois-je prendre pour espérer maintenir la compatibilité ?


----------



## flamoureux (14 Août 2011)

Premier Kernel Panic  (en 3 ans).
Après redémarrage, tout semble aller mieux. 
S'il recommence je lui mets une clean install dans les dents à ce minou ! ^^


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Août 2011)

En effet, après une clean installe ça bombarde!
Par contre, une fois mes softs installés j'ai l'impression que ça perd en réactivité...
Je me demande si Time Machine ralenti le système...


----------



## flamoureux (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Abandon d'iDisk, d'iWeb et d'iSync : il faut trouver d'autres solutions, et pour moi, c'est DropBox, non seulement moins cher, mais tout aussi fiable et sûrement plus rapide.



Je crois qu'on est assez nombreux dans ce cas. Quand j'ai compris que l'iDisk allait disparaitre j'ai vraiment flippé. Je ne l'utilisais quasiment que pour le boulot, c'était un solution qui marchait bien (quoiqu'elle m'ait valu quelques frayeurs). 

Du coup obligé de repenser une solution efficace et Dropbox m'a franchement convaincu. Je trouve même meilleur qu'iDisk cette solution maintenant.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Août 2011)

Je pense surtout qu'Apple était un peu acculé.

C'est l'effervescence à Cupertino:
-Lion
-iOS 5
-iPhone 5
-Nouveau Campus

Et tout ça se combine pour toujours satisfaire les clients, alors je pense que pour se faire une vraie idée de Mac OS X Lion il faudra au moins attendre la 10.7.2, comme (presque) toujours.


----------



## flamoureux (14 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En effet, après une clean installe ça bombarde!
> Par contre, une fois mes softs installés j'ai l'impression que ça perd en réactivité...
> Je me demande si Time Machine ralenti le système...



Bizarrement depuis le redémarrage après le Kernel panic, mon iMac utilise beaucoup moins de RAM... Bizarre.


----------



## gclair (14 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Logiciel d'installation imprimante hp non compatible avec lion


J'ai le même cas avec une Epson. Que faire? Il n'est pas prévu de driver. A VENDRE!
Apple se moque de ses clients: il fallait tester avant de mettre sur le marché. Aperture et I'Photo sont très lents et décrochent parfois; si nécessaire je dois passer par "force à quitter" pour accéder aux menus du finder. J'aimerais passer sur snow leopard, mais c'esst impossible à moins d'être un bidouilleur. Et pourtant je suis adepte de Mac depuis 12 ans. Boncourage.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Août 2011)

gclair a dit:


> J'ai le même cas avec une Epson. Que faire? Il n'est pas prévu de driver. A VENDRE!
> Apple se moque de ses clients: il fallait tester avant de mettre sur le marché. Aperture et I'Photo sont très lents et décrochent parfois; si nécessaire je dois passer par "force à quitter" pour accéder aux menus du finder. J'aimerais passer sur snow leopard, mais c'esst impossible à moins d'être un bidouilleur. Et pourtant je suis adepte de Mac depuis 12 ans. Boncourage.



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs navrant de voir le cd d' installation incompatible sur des imprimantes de l'apple store...
Bref, en tout cas en général j'admire Lion mais il y a une chose bizarre :
Après une clean install tout est très rapide : les préférences système s'ouvrent à une vitesse folle, etc etc...
Par contre, une fois mes logiciels installés et Time Machine activé ça ralenti d'un poil...
Savez vous si le fait de supprimer iTunesHelper en liste des applications lancées au démarrage peut savérer bénéfique?
A quoi correspond d'ailleurs iTunesHelper?
Merci!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2011)

gclair a dit:


> J'ai le même cas avec une Epson. Que faire? Il n'est pas prévu de driver. A VENDRE!
> Apple se moque de ses clients: il fallait tester avant de mettre sur le marché. Aperture et I'Photo sont très lents et décrochent parfois; si nécessaire je dois passer par "force à quitter" pour accéder aux menus du finder. *J'aimerais passer sur snow leopard, mais c'est impossible* à moins d'être un bidouilleur. Et pourtant je suis adepte de Mac depuis 12 ans. Boncourage.


Ton profil indique "iMac/Snow Leopard" pourquoi est-ce impossible ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

gclair a dit:


> J'ai le même cas avec une Epson. Que faire? Il n'est pas prévu de driver. A VENDRE!
> Apple se moque de ses clients: il fallait tester avant de mettre sur le marché. Aperture et I'Photo sont très lents et décrochent parfois; si nécessaire je dois passer par "force à quitter" pour accéder aux menus du finder. J'aimerais passer sur snow leopard, mais c'esst impossible à moins d'être un bidouilleur. Et pourtant je suis adepte de Mac depuis 12 ans. Boncourage.



Si tu es macfan depuis 12 ans, tu devrais savoir que la faute en incombe à Epson et non à Apple !


C'est à Epson d'adapter ses drivers en fonction des spécificités qu'Apple a fourni à Epson et non le contraire.

À titre personnel, je suis client d'Apple et non d'Epson, et ce d'autant que je possède une imprimante d'une autre marque.

Quoiqu'il en soit la liste des compatibilités et des incompatibilités est bien connue, tu peux la consulter ici :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour ma part, ni iPhoto, ni Aperture sont lents depuis que je suis passé sous Mac OS Lion, c'est même assez le contraire, notamment pour Aperture qui y a gagné.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Si tu es macfan depuis 12 ans, tu devrais savoir que la faute en incombe à Epson et non à Apple !
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, *ni iPhoto,* ni Aperture sont lents depuis que je suis passé sous Mac OS Lion, c'est même assez le contraire, notamment pour Aperture qui y a gagné.



Et c'est encore mieux lorsqu'on recrée une vieille base sous Lion.


----------



## andrebenjamin0509 (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour je ne savais pas trop ou poster mon pb donc n'hésitez pas à me dire si il faut que je le redirige. Voila je m'explique, j'ai installer lion sur mon macbook 2009 (qui avant était en dualboot snow leopard et ubuntu), obligé de formater ma partition snow leopard à cause d'une erreur lors de l'installation tout c'est finalement bien finit mais après quelques jours d'utilisation je remarque que les sauvegarde de profil ne se font pas (changement du dock, changement d'application par défaut, ...) après réparation des permissions, utilitaire de disque ... toujours rien si quelquun aurait une idée ou le même pb. Merci d'avance


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> () Savez vous si le fait de supprimer iTunesHelper en liste des applications lancées au démarrage peut savérer bénéfique?
> A quoi correspond d'ailleurs iTunesHelper?
> Merci!


C'est ce qui permet qu'iTunes s'ouvre quand on connecte un iPhone, un iPod, sur l'ordi.


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> C'est ce qui permet qu'iTunes s'ouvre quand on connecte un iPhone, un iPod, sur l'ordi.



Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Août 2011)

andrebenjamin0509 a dit:


> les sauvegarde de profil ne se font pas (changement du dock, changement d'application par défaut, ...) après réparation des permissions, utilitaire de disque ... toujours rien


Regarde en bas des Informations (Cmd-i) de ta Bibliothèque, de son dossier Préférences, et d'un ou deux de ses éléments
= _Moi_ doit être le propriétaire en lecture et écriture.


----------



## nemrod (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai un beau plantage sous Lion, le dernier en date, il plante à l'ouverture de session lorsque je paramètre la saisie de mot de passe. Plus précisément il me laisse taper les deux premiers caractères et j'ai la roue multicolore.

J'ai essayé avec un second compte administrateur, il arrive que ça passe sans la roue. 

Une idée ? Merci


----------



## Macuserman (15 Août 2011)

Gros souci (peut être déjà répertorié): si je lui demande de stopper l'activité (au lieu de l'éteindre), ehh bien à la sortie de veille: PLUS de Bluetooth.

Le trackpad n'est pas reconnu. Ça fait 3 fois qu'il me fait le coup.

Un redémarrage et ça repart mais bon.


----------



## philoo84 (15 Août 2011)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que lorsque je veux mettre un fichier ou dossier a la corbeille, l'os me demande mon mot de passe et le fichier est effacé directement il ne passe pas par la corbeille !
bizarre y a t il une astuce?
ou est ce seulement chez moi?

merci de vos infos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




philoo84 a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que lorsque je veux mettre un fichier ou dossier a la corbeille, l'os me demande mon mot de passe et le fichier est effacé directement il ne passe pas par la corbeille !
> bizarre y a t il une astuce?
> ou est ce seulement chez moi?
> 
> merci de vos infos



deja traité ici lol
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/suppression-fichier-demande-systematique-du-mot-de-passe-770992.html


----------



## Orchidiana (15 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je constate un bug régulier lorsque je lance iTunes :
> L'écran se fige et il m'est impossible de faire quoique ce soit.
> C'est déjà la troisième fois que j' éteins de force mon imac:



J'ai le même problème. Et ça commence à me gonfler. Et c'est iTunes qui pose problème apparemment. A chaque fois que le plantage a eu lieu, c'est juste quand je voulais visionner une vidéo (dans itunes). Ça me l'a fait 3 fois jusqu'à présent. Mais 3 fois dans la même semaine. Et mon ordi est neuf.

Sinon le reste fonctionne. C'est bien déjà. 

Je suis mitigée quand à Lion. J'ai toujours été très mac (depuis 1994), et je dois reconnaitre que ça se dégrade au fil du temps. Cela dit, c'est toujours mieux que windows.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Les changements de Lion à la loupe...

À mon avis, si vous demandez à n'importe quel vulgus pecum la signification d'Enregistrer, d'Enregistrer sous... il va pouvoir répondre - et encore ! 

Le réflexe CMD + S bien assimilé (sans compter les boutons tricolores de la fenêtre et la boîte de dialogue inévitable à l'enregistrement d'un premier document.)

Pour quelle(s) raison(s) , dans Mac OS Lion, APPLE a autant bouleversé tant de repères pour certains difficiles à capter ? Observons ce que sont devenues les options d'enregistrement.

Pour fermer il y a 3 options :
- Fermer, ferme le fichier sans quitter l'application
- Fermer + ALT devient : fermer TOUT
- Fermer l'Image sélectionnée (nous sommes sous Aperçu, et l'on peut supposer qu'on ne veuille que fermer la première image et mettre la seconde au premier plan)

Pas mal.

Mais ensuite il faut y réfléchir longuement : 

Enregistrer une version
Dupliquer
Exporter
Revenir à la version enregistrée

C'est pas franchement d'une clarté limpide et instinctive.










[/URL]  [/img]


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Les changements de Lion à la loupe...
> 
> À mon avis, si vous demandez à n'importe quel vulgus pecum la signification d'Enregistrer, d'Enregistrer sous... il va pouvoir répondre - et encore !
> 
> ...




Ce sujet est traité sous une *autre forme ici*


----------



## Jean-marie B (15 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Les changements de Lion à la loupe...
> 
> À mon avis, si vous demandez à n'importe quel vulgus pecum la signification d'Enregistrer, d'Enregistrer sous... il va pouvoir répondre - et encore !
> 
> ...


Le voila qu'il donne des cours !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'on se connaisse.


----------



## delmic (15 Août 2011)

:affraid:  _ D i a b l e  . . . _ :sick: :affraid: ____ pourquoi tant de haine  
Surtout quand chacun détient à coup sûr une part de vérité
(j'ai lu les 1415 post :sleep:, et ma présente remarque me titille depuis 2 ou 3 altercations )

Continuons s'il vous plait dans la pluralité qui fait la richesse de ce post 

Juste ... peut-être ... de temps en temps, faudrait une synthèse type :"oui j'y vais parce-que", suivie bien sûr de, "non j'y vais pas car ..."​
... faute de quoi on va finir par se lasser


----------



## Jean-marie B (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est nullement de la haine !
Juste une peu d'humour et aussi pour le taquiner un peu.

Je trouve que ça devient lourd quand c'est toujours la fautes aux autres et jamais à APPLE !


D'un autre côté, je fais beaucoup de tests avec Lion.
J'ai fait une installation propre sur mon Imac et je dois dire que cela change beaucoup de choses.

Sur une journée de test, pas de critique à émettre.

"Il est bien entendu que si j'avais rencontré un problème c'était ma faute ! 
jm


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

@jm B

Je ne peux pas être d'accord avec tes affirmations !

Une clean install, n'en déplaise à quelques uns, *n'est pas la procédure recommandée par Apple*. La procédure recommandée est d'installer Lion sur Snow Leopard.

À cet égard, les chiffres glanés ici ou là sur les forums tant français qu'US, indiquent que seuls 30% ont procédé par une clean install et 70% ont fait comme préconisé par Apple.

Ce qui serait intéressant de savoir c'est, parmi ceux qui ont rencontré des difficultés, quelle est la proportion de ceux qui ont procédé à la mise à jour sur SL et de ceux qui ont fait une clean install.

Ensuite, effectivement, je ne suis toujours pas d'accord avec la position qui consiste pour un utilisateur à d'abord considérer Mac OS Lion comme de la daube sans chercher à savoir s'ils ne sont pas responsables des problèmes qu'ils rencontrent, surtout lorsque d'autres ne rencontrent pas les mêmes.

Maintenant, je ne dis pas non plus que faire une clean install est une absurdité, c'est la procédure à mon sens, à appliquer quand on ne peut plus faire autrement. N'inversons pas les choses.

Quant à ton humour, visiblement, nous ne risquons pas d'avoir le même.


----------



## Jean-marie B (15 Août 2011)

Et si Apple préconise de changer d'Imac après 6 mois parce que pour eu il est complètement dépassé à leurs yeux "tu vas le faire ?"

Quoi qu'il en soit une clean install m'as permis de résoudre des problèmes ! (sur mon Imac)

Le seul problème qu'il me reste avec mon MBP :
Après quelques minutes, plus moyen de modifier le volume sonore.
Et ce, quelque soit l'application utilisée.

Et sur mon MBP, j'ai installé Lion sur Snow Leopard !!!!!!!!

De tout temps, que ce soit sur pc ou sur Mac,
Avec Windows ou Mac Os il a toujours été recommandé de faire une clean install
Avec Lion c'est fini ?

Ce n'est pas parce que Apple à vendu son Os via l'Apple Store !
Et que pour des novices "C'est un peu compliqué de faire une clean install sans DVD d'installation?"

jm


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Et si Apple préconise de changer d'Imac après 6 mois parce que pour eu il est complètement dépassé à leurs yeux "tu vas le faire ?"
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit une clean install m'as permis de résoudre des problèmes ! (sur mon Imac)
> 
> ...



Mais sur Macintosh, jamais les préconisations d'Apple n'ont été de procéder par une clean install lors d'une mise à jour. Sur Windows, je m'en moque, ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## ptidav22 (15 Août 2011)

Hello à tous.
Décidément que d'aventures !!!
Après les problèmes d'ipad 2, échange et toutiquienti. 

Suite à mon problème de ralentissement et de Lion. J'ai pris le taureau par les cornes et je suis allé au génius bar après avoir passé du temps avec apple care avant pour diagnostiquer mon soucis.

1er problème rencontré : Impossible de partitionner le disque dur. Error.
Le technicien apple me réponds au bout de 30 minutes de manip : Bon ! on arrêtes là... Le disque dur doit avoir un problème. 

Vacances oblige, je prends rendez-vous à l'apple store du Louvre pour aujourd'hui. La sentence est sans appel. Le disque dur à un problème d'ou mes nombreux ralentissements.

Et là, je suis en train de tester mon ordinateur.
Le technicien du Genuis m'a dit que soit mon disque avait un défaut de fabrication. (Ce que j'ai pu lire en effet concernant les problèmes des macbooks pro mi 2010 sur les forums).
Soit le disque n'a pas supporté l'installe de Lion.

Du coup, j'ai réinstallé mon système via timecaspule. Il est en train de faire l'indexation des fichiers et si tout va bien, vous ne reverrez pas de messages de moi  

En tout cas, pour ceux qui auraient un soucis de moulinettes multicolore. Je peux leur conseiller d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur l'état du disque dur interne.

Bonne soirée à tous
David


----------



## Benjamin875 (15 Août 2011)

J'ai Lion par défaut car j'ai le nouvel iMac 21,5 entrée de gamme.
Bon pour l'instant je n'utilise que la fonction plein écran que je trouve formidable.

Mais j'ai pas mal de "crash", souvent lorsque je souhaite voir une vidéo youtube à partir d'une page internet. Tout se fige et je suis obligé de l'éteindre ...

Lion a été installé sur snow leopard. J'ai après réinstallé Lion (en faisant ALT au démarrage) en supprimant la partition.
Ais je bien fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Le sujet a été traité ici (ainsi qu'une possible solution):

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-imac-se-fige-sur-videos-youtube-ou-vimeo-795002.html

et ensuite tu pourras visionner cette vidéo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPalMiNK70

peut-être car, visiblement, cette difficulté que tu rencontres n'est pas isolée

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3194165?tstart=0


----------



## delmic (16 Août 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> (...) Ce n'est nullement de la haine ! Juste une peu d'humour et aussi pour le taquiner un peu. (...)


OK je retire haine :rose:



Jean-marie B a dit:


> (...) Je trouve que ça devient lourd quand c'est toujours la fautes aux autres et jamais à APPLE ! (...)


Ben il se trouve que la dernière fois que j'ai accusé Apple, je me suis rendu compte un peu plus tard que le responsable n'était pas Apple  : donc, depuis, je me méfie !



Jmichel33 a dit:


> (...) Maintenant, je ne dis pas non plus que faire une clean install est une absurdité, c'est la procédure à mon sens, à appliquer quand on ne peut plus faire autrement. N'inversons pas les choses. (...)


Personnellement, j'ai suivi la procédure de Màj proposée par Apple (tout en gardant un clone SL) et à part un bug de raccourci cité ci-dessus (lien [accusé Apple]) + quelques errements inhérents aux nouveautés, je n'ai pas eu à m'en mordre les doigts 



Jean-marie B a dit:


> (...) Et si Apple préconise de changer d'Imac après 6 mois parce que pour eu il est complètement dépassé à leurs yeux "tu vas le faire ?" (...)


Bon d'accord avec toi, le matériel est trop vite dépassé 



Jean-marie B a dit:


> (...) De tout temps, que ce soit sur pc ou sur Mac, avec Windows ou Mac Os il a toujours été recommandé de faire une clean install (...)


Ah bon  : sur PC, je sais pas; mais sur Mac : recommandé par qui 
J'ai pas du acheter les mêmes versions car depuis la 10.1, Apple ne m'a jamais rien recommandé de tel,
et je me traine mon dossier utilisateur sans aucune clean install 

Même au moment du changement d'ordi (eMac => iMac), j'ai réussi l'exploit de formater le DD interne (entièrement, si si !), 10 mn après réception de la bête,
en voulant installer XP pack 1 via Bootcamp (quand windows vous demande de formater, ne dites pas oui ). 
Complètement déprimé, j'ai donc inséré le DVD d'install fourni avec l'iMac, qui plus futé que moi, m'a immédiatement proposé une install basée sur la sauvegarde TimeMachine, planquée dans le disque externe débranché du eMac et branché sur l'iMac 20 mn plus tôt :modo:. Je ne pense donc pas que cela puisse passer pour une "clean install" 

Donc, je redis comme il y a quelques heures que si vos échanges sont toujours variés, rassurez-vous, vous détenez chacun une part de vérité


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> Ah bon  : sur PC, je sais pas; mais sur Mac : recommandé par qui
> J'ai pas du acheter les mêmes versions car depuis la 10.1, Apple ne m'a jamais rien recommandé de tel,
> et je me traine mon dossier utilisateur sans aucune clean install



La même pour moi de 10.4 à 10.7 sans une seule Clean Install...

Enfin si lorsque le DD de mon MacBook a cramé, mais j'étais encore sur Tiger, donc c'est une "clean install" de Tiger après Tiger... ça compte pô vraiment :rateau:


----------



## boninmi (16 Août 2011)

Twain Sane Interface, l'interface pour les "vieux scanners" de Mattias Ellert, ne fonctionne plus ou pas correctement sur Lion. 

Des détails et des solutions provisoires en français, ici .
En anglais, sur les discussions Apple, ici.


----------



## A_L_L_E_N (16 Août 2011)

Par curiosité j'ai effectué une recherche comme suit sur Google:
- PROBLEME OS X LION
Surprise = 80 000 000 réponses.
Je crois que j'aime encore plus mon Snow........;-)


----------



## fau6il (16 Août 2011)

_De mon côté : "Tout va aussi bien qu'auparavant" _


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2011)

A_L_L_E_N a dit:


> Par curiosité j'ai effectué une recherche comme suit sur Google:
> - PROBLEME OS X LION
> Surprise = 80 000 000 réponses.
> Je crois que j'aime encore plus mon Snow........;-)



Score battu :
Environ 87 700 000 résultats (0,08 secondes)


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2011)

A_L_L_E_N a dit:


> Par curiosité j'ai effectué une recherche comme suit sur Google:
> - PROBLEME OS X LION
> Surprise = 80 000 000 réponses.
> Je crois que j'aime encore plus mon Snow........;-)



Mon test :

PROBLEME OS X LION = 87 500 000 réponses
PROBLEME OS X SNOW LEOPARD = 67 100 000 réponses
PROBLEME OS X LEOPARD = 115 000 000 réponses
PROBLEME OS X TIGER = 120 000 000 réponses
PROBLEME OS X PANTHER = 5 030 000 réponses

Dois-je regretter un OS que je n'ai jamais eu ? (Panther)
Lion est-il mieux que Léopard ?
N'ai-je pas autre chose à faire que ça ???


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

Y'avait Internet à l'époque de Panther ?


----------



## nemrod (16 Août 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai un beau plantage sous Lion, le dernier en date, il plante à l'ouverture de session lorsque je paramètre la saisie de mot de passe. Plus précisément il me laisse taper les deux premiers caractères et j'ai la roue multicolore.
> 
> ...



Petit up et ajout de bug, impossible de régler la luminosité du clavier.


----------



## boninmi (16 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Y'avait Internet à l'époque de Panther ?


Oui . 
Mais on hésitait à envoyer des photos en pièces jointes .:love:


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui .
> Mais on hésitait à envoyer des photos en pièces jointes .:love:


Par contre, d'après _The Middle M_en, on aimait bien voir les photos :°)


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Y'avait Internet à l'époque de Panther ?



Ma bonne dame, j'ai effectué mes premiers téléchargements avec Mac OS 8 ou 9 avec un CPU disposant d'un PPC à 150 MHz (et non pas à 1,5GHz ). Bien sûr, à l'époque, l'ADSL n'existait pas encore. C'était de la bonne vieille transmission "téléphonique" à petite vitesse . Et un modem, c'était un objet d'autant plus cher qu'il allait vite, enfin si on peut dire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Mon test :
> 
> PROBLEME OS X LION = 87 500 000 réponses
> PROBLEME OS X SNOW LEOPARD = 67 100 000 réponses
> ...



Encore une preuve, s'il en fallait une nouvelle, que ces chiffres n'ont aucune signification en terme quantitatif. L'intérêt viendra peut-être de ce sondage *Etes Vous satisfait de votre passage à Lion*


----------



## delmic (16 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Mon test :
> 
> PROBLEME OS X LION = 87 500 000 réponses
> PROBLEME OS X SNOW LEOPARD = 67 100 000 réponses
> ...



On ne peut plus d'accord avec toi  ...



iluro_64 a dit:


> (...) Encore une preuve, s'il en fallait une nouvelle, que ces chiffres n'ont aucune signification en terme quantitatif. L'intérêt viendra peut-être de ce sondage *Etes Vous satisfait de votre passage à Lion*



... et toi


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'intérêt viendra peut-être de ce sondage *Etes Vous satisfait de votre passage à Lion*



Hé j'y ai répondu !!! J'suis trop à la mode comme mec !:style:


----------



## Benjamin875 (16 Août 2011)

Merci de ta réponse jmichel ! Sinon mon installation (la deuxième), c était une clean instal ?


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> On ne peut plus d'accord avec toi  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... et toi



Oui, j'ai "sondé" dans la case en second : les globalement satisfaits.

Comme je n'utilise pas tout ce que Lion permet de faire, je n'ai pas eu l'outrecuidance de dire que j'étais très satisfait


----------



## delmic (16 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai "sondé" dans la case en second : les globalement satisfaits.
> 
> Comme je n'utilise pas tout ce que Lion permet de faire, je n'ai pas eu l'outrecuidance de dire que j'étais très satisfait



idem


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> idem



idem idem


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> idem idem



On va faire un club


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Août 2011)

Je peux donner ma dernière impression vu que j'ai remis Snow Leopard... 




Simbouesse a dit:


> Mon test :
> 
> PROBLEME OS X LION = 87 500 000 réponses
> PROBLEME OS X SNOW LEOPARD = 67 100 000 réponses
> ...


 
Si on divise par la durée de vie de l'OS pour avoir le nombre de problèmes mensuels...


----------



## fau6il (16 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comme je n'utilise pas tout ce que Lion permet de faire,



_En effet, moi non plus  
Et je n'en ressens pas le besoin pour ce que je fais.
Mais, j'ai gardé à portée de souris, le bon "vieux" SL!         _


----------



## App2k (16 Août 2011)

Franchement je ne suis pas déçu de mon achat et je le recommande pour ceux qui ont des machines récentes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse jmichel ! Sinon mon installation (la deuxième), c était une clean instal ?



1) LA procédure de mise à jour de Mac OS préconisée par Apple n'est pas de procéder par une "clean install". Ce n'est sûrement pas par hasard ou par une lubie d'un ingénieur de Cupertino
2) Depuis 1989, je n'ai jamais procédé ainsi pour mettre à jour un Macintosh, et j'ai toujours mis à jour un système sur l'autre
3) Pour autant, effectuer une clean install est la seule solution possible pour se sortir d'un souci la plupart du temps lié à l'ancien système et non à la mise à jour.


Cet article du support Apple date de 2008, et il n'a jamais été mis à jour depuis, archivé, il reste valable.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA25045?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je cite Apple :
"*La clean install est nécessaire lorsque votre système à été endommagé ou modifié et qu'il est impossible de réaliser une installation normale. *

Ce qui signifie qu'un installation "normale" n'est pas une "clean install" et prouve bien qu'Apple n'a jamais préconisé de faire de cette façon pour mettre à jour son système.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> 1) LA procédure de mise à jour de Mac OS préconisée par Apple n'est pas de procéder par une "clean install". Ce n'est sûrement pas par hasard ou par une lubie d'un ingénieur de Cupertino
> 2) Depuis 1989, je n'ai jamais procédé ainsi pour mettre à jour un Macintosh, et j'ai toujours mis à jour un système sur l'autre
> 3) Pour autant, effectuer une clean install est la seule solution possible pour se sortir d'un souci la plupart du temps lié à l'ancien système et non à la mise à jour.
> 
> ...



J'ai fait une clean install lorsque je suis passé à Snow Leopard. Mon iMac ne s'en est pas plus mal porté.

Par contre, pour le passage au Lion avec son successeur, ce sera installation par dessus l'existant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Août 2011)

Je vais installer 10.7.1 et je vais voir si certains soucis sont réglés! 
Je vous tiens au jus!


----------



## catherine1975 (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installé Lion à sa sortie et depuis, je n'ai que des soucis d'utilisation.
1 ) Quick time livré aver snow leopard ne lit plus mes films qui jusqu'alors marchaient très bien sous la dernière version.
2) Ma télécommande n'a plus d'utilité car Front Row a été supprimé
3) Ma connexion wifi qui ne rencontrait jamais de soucis car j'ai la dernière livebox plante quasi tous les jours. Obligée de faire un reset sur la box...

Avez vous les mêmes soucis ou suis je un cas isolé ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

catherine1975 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Lion à sa sortie et depuis, je n'ai que des soucis d'utilisation.
> 1 ) Quick time livré aver snow leopard ne lit plus mes films qui jusqu'alors marchaient très bien sous la dernière version.


Je dirais que ce sont peut-être les plug-ins que tu lui a rajouté qui ne sont pas encore pleinement compatibles avec Lion. Il me semble que Fli4Mac ne l'est pas encore par exemple... J'ai vu quelques topics parlant de problèmes avec QT sous Lion. Je ne sais pas si le problème a été résolu ou non, mais une petite recherche ne ferait pas de mal.


catherine1975 a dit:


> 2) Ma télécommande n'a plus d'utilité car Front Row a été supprimé


As-tu lu ceci ?


catherine1975 a dit:


> 3) Ma connexion wifi qui ne rencontrait jamais de soucis car j'ai la dernière livebox plante quasi tous les jours. Obligée de faire un reset sur la box...


Lion a quelques problèmes de WiFi apparemment... As-tu installé la version 10.7.1 qui vient de sortir et qui apparemment le corrigerait ?


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (16 Août 2011)

Je viens d'installer Lion ce jour et mes premières impressions seraient plutôt positives...

On se fait vite aux nouvelles gestures... même si on regrette la disparition d'anciennes :
- par exemple la gesture à 3 doigts pour revenir en arrière/aller en avant dans le Finder, et sous les autres navigateurs que Safari... On peut bien y revenir mais, pour cela, il faut faire une croix sur la gesture "glisser" à 3 doigts...
Apple devrait appliquer la gesture à 2 doigts (comme dans Safari) au Finder...

Le CPU semble chauffer un petit peu plus (environ 5 degrés si je me souviens bien sous SL) mais bon, difficile à dire...

Par contre, je trouve leur "défilement naturel" anti-naturel... On n'est pas sur un écran tactile avec le trackpad...

Voilà!


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Lion a quelques problèmes de WiFi apparemment... As-tu installé la version 10.7.1 qui vient de sortir et qui apparemment le corrigerait ?



Pour ma part (je n'ai pas installé Lion pour l'instant) étant sous SL je rencontre également des problèmes de Wifi (je dois très - trop - souvent brancher et débrancher puis rebrancher ma LiveBox) pour pouvoir surfer ... alors si à vous lire je constate que ce problème perdure avec Lion je ne serai donc pas dépaysé !


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Ok, c'est peut-être un problème avec la LiveBox et Mac OS alors... Peut-être une histoire de g, ou n, problème que j'avais cru voir sur les FreeBox et certains utilisateurs...


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2011)

Allez hop homepluguons-nous, tous au cpl !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Pour ma part (je n'ai pas installé Lion pour l'instant) étant sous SL je rencontre également des problèmes de Wifi (je dois très - trop - souvent brancher et débrancher puis rebrancher ma LiveBox) pour pouvoir surfer ... alors si à vous lire je constate que ce problème perdure avec Lion je ne serai donc pas dépaysé !




Avec Lion, j'ai eu moins de pertes de connexion par WiFi, qu'avec SL 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h29 ----------




mistik a dit:


> Allez hop homepluguons-nous, tous au cpl !



Le retour aux câbles


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Août 2011)

Que dire de cette "retouche 10.7.1" de 17,1Mo : rien puisque je n'ai pas été soumis aux problèmes qu'elle est chargée de régler, peut-être parce que je n'y étais pas exposé, sait-on jamais 

Espérons qu'elle règle quelques-uns des problèmes que certains ont, une grand majorité, bien sûr


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Que dire de cette "retouche 10.7.1" de 17,1Mo : rien puisque je n'ai pas été soumis aux problèmes qu'elle est chargée de régler, peut-être parce que je n'y étais pas exposé, sait-on jamais
> 
> Espérons qu'elle règle quelques-uns des problèmes que certains ont, une grand majorité, bien sûr



Elle a tout de même corrigé un petit soucis que j'avais avec le Magic trackpad : quand le glissé/déposé avec trois doigts était sélectionné, les fonctions à quatre doigts ne fonctionnaient plus et, chez moi, c'est corrigé.


----------



## c_line28 (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous, J'ai fait l'acquisition samedi d'un MacBook pro i5 avec Lion d'installé. Mise en route nickel, 2e utilisation avec transfert de données depuis un dd externe et installation de la suite Adobe, le Mac a planté, obligé de couper a bouton d'alim et depuis je ne peux plus redémarrer ! Bloqué sur la pomme et roue qui tourne ! J'ai redemarrere en faisant Cmd+R, verif disque ok, j'ai formaté, tenter de réinstaller Lion comme proposé et ça ne fonctionne pas apres 5h de téléchargement !!! Que faire ???  J'ai un iMac de 2010 avec SL, je pensais essayer de rebooter sur ce cd, quelle est la procédure ? Merci pour votre aide. Céline.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, J'ai fait l'acquisition samedi d'un MacBook pro i5 avec Lion d'installé. Mise en route nickel, 2e utilisation avec transfert de données depuis un dd externe et installation de la suite Adobe, le Mac a planté, obligé de couper a bouton d'alim et depuis je ne peux plus redémarrer ! Bloqué sur la pomme et roue qui tourne ! J'ai redemarrere en faisant Cmd+R, verif disque ok,
> 
> _*j'ai formaté, tenter de réinstaller Lion comme proposé*_ et ça ne fonctionne pas apres 5h de téléchargement !!! Que faire ???  J'ai un iMac de 2010 avec SL, je pensais essayer de rebooter sur ce cd, quelle est la procédure ? Merci pour votre aide. Céline.



Quand la machine démarre, il faut appuyer sur la touche alt sans la relâcher, tu pourras remettre Lion en place depuis la partition avec son nom


----------



## c_line28 (17 Août 2011)

J'ai essayé, rien a faire, ça démarre mais tjs sur l'utilitaire Mac OS X.... La poisse !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Que dire de cette "retouche 10.7.1" de 17,1Mo : rien puisque je n'ai pas été soumis aux problèmes qu'elle est chargée de régler, peut-être parce que je n'y étais pas exposé, sait-on jamais
> 
> Espérons qu'elle règle quelques-uns des problèmes que certains ont, une grand majorité, bien sûr



Pareil que toi ;-) 

Il n'empêche que lorsque je lis ceci : _j'ai formaté et tenté de réinstaller Lion_ je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que macuser depuis 1989, si je n'arrive pas à compter les Mac entre ceux de l'entreprise et ceux à usage personnel qui me sont passés entre les mains, en revanche, je sais que je n'ai jamais formaté le disque d'un Mac.

Bien évidemment, je peux bien imaginer que cela puisse exister, puisqu'après tout la chose est prévue dans l'Utilitaire de Disques, mais si il y a quelque chose à effacer sur un disque, c'est d'abord et avant tout "l'espace libre".


----------



## c_line28 (17 Août 2011)

Oui en effet j'ai effacé l'espace libre je me suis mal exprimée !... De tte façon la machine est neuve donc autant dire qu'elle est vide !... je suis également "Macuser" depuis 2001, graphiste/webdesigner de métier et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de pb ! Là je suis complètement larguée face a ce problème  de taille ! Que faire, le ramener a la FNAC ?... Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Y'avait Internet à l'époque de Panther ?



Je pense qu'on peut même arriver à mettre un modem sous Système 6 qui a tout pour rivaliser avec Mac OS Lion

La preuve en image :







Mac Système 6
Clavier Remington de 1897
Souris basée sur une machine de télégraphiste
Alimentation par générateur de vapeur
Carte logique étudiée pour que cela fonctionne
Modem 56 Ko
Lecteur de disquettes 3,5" (on regrettera que cela ne soit pas 5,6" comme j'ai connu)
HyperCard et MacWrite sont installés

Créé par Steve La Riccia après 3 mois de travail.


----------



## nemrod (17 Août 2011)

Petit relance, avez-vous les bugs suivant :
1. Plantage à l'écran de session, j'ai la roue multicolore après la saisie de 2 caractères
2. Je ne peux régler la luminosité du clavier, du moins la plus part du temps car il arrive que ça fonctionne.

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> Petit relance, avez-vous les bugs suivant :
> 1. Plantage à l'écran de session, j'ai la roue multicolore après la saisie de 2 caractères
> 2. Je ne peux régler la luminosité du clavier, du moins la plus part du temps car il arrive que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Merci



1) non
2) non

Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Oui en effet j'ai effacé l'espace libre je me suis mal exprimée !... De tte façon la machine est neuve donc autant dire qu'elle est vide !... je suis également "Macuser" depuis 2001, graphiste/webdesigner de métier et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de pb ! Là je suis complètement larguée face a ce problème  de taille ! Que faire, le ramener a la FNAC ?... Merci pour vos réponses.



Si ton ordinateur est neuf, la FNAC te le reprendra sans problème. Normalement, un ordinateur doit être vendu "configuré", en tous les cas, ici à Bordeaux, iConcept livre toujours un ordinateur configuré, c'est la moindre des choses.

Quelle version de CS d'Adobe as-tu installé ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, la FNAC a un SAV qui devrait pouvoir t'apporter une solution immédiate.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




nemrod a dit:


> Petit relance, avez-vous les bugs suivant :
> 1. Plantage à l'écran de session, j'ai la roue multicolore après la saisie de 2 caractères
> 2. Je ne peux régler la luminosité du clavier, du moins la plus part du temps car il arrive que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Merci



1. NON
2. NON


----------



## nemrod (17 Août 2011)

Merci, il commence à me chauffer Lion


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Si ton ordinateur est neuf, la FNAC te le reprendra sans problème. Normalement, un ordinateur doit être vendu "configuré", en tous les cas, ici à Bordeaux, iConcept livre toujours un ordinateur configuré, c'est la moindre des choses.
> 
> Quelle version de CS d'Adobe as-tu installé ?
> 
> ...



Je recommande iconcept de Bordeaux ou Pessac!
Très bon accueil très professionnel.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut même arriver à mettre un modem sous Système 6 qui a tout pour rivaliser avec Mac OS Lion
> 
> La preuve en image :
> 
> ...



Génial !


----------



## Sentenz (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous !
Pour moi installation facile , interface plus intuitive mais un poil moins réactive (ou c'est une simple question d'habitude peut-être )
Sinon quelques problèmes de conversion sur itunes, un fluke qui ne fonctionne plus et un safari qui ne prends plus simbl.....
Le reste est pafait, en attendant de prochaines màj (vite vite ).


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

Un petit coup de gueule matinal, puisque ma patience commence franchement à atteindre ses limites.

Je suis un Mac User depuis la transition Tiger > Leopard, j'ai toujours effectué les transistions dès la date de sortie des OS 10.5.0, 10.6.0 et maintenant 10.7.0. 
Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec Leo et SL, les versions .0 ne m'on jamais posé le moindre soucis.

Lion est une pure catastrophe. J'oserais même dire que c'est le Vista d'Apple, tellement cet OS est buggé, tellement il gère mal la RAM et la consommation de la batterie, tellement il est lent et plantogène.

J'ai donc installé Lion dès sa sortie. J'avais suivi les développement des versions beta, et je pensais que les derniers bugs restants seraient corrigés lors de la sortie officielle. Quelle n'a pas été mas surprise lorsque j'ai appris que la version finale était la même que la GM, encore bourrée de bugs!

Bref, je me suis quand même lancé, à mes risques et périls, connaissant les bugs que j'allais rencontrer. Bugs présents depuis la DP2, et bien référencés sur les forums de developpeurs. J'ai pris ce risque car je savais d'expérience que les versions 10.X.1 sortaient rapidement  (2 semaines pour SL) après la mise en vente d'un nouvel OS, et que cette MAJ réglait les gros bugs bien voyants.
Quelle n'a pas été ma naïveté! Hier, déjà sceptique quant au poids de l'update (17 Mo), j'ai malheureusement observé que mon OS était encore plus lent, et qu'absolument aucun des bugs que j'avais n'était corrigé.

Ma machine: MacBook Pro i7 @ 2.3GHz early 2011

Migration SL > Lion puis clean install de Lion: aucun changement.

Bugs rencontrés (j'ai dû en oublier quelques uns):

-Emballement de plusieurs process (hors spotlight) sans aucune raison.
-Surchauffe lors d'une utilisation bureautique (sans doute à cause des process ci-dessus).
-Consommation de RAM excessive de Safari sans plug-ins.
-Plantages de Safari sur des sites sans Flash, avec freezes et jolie roue multicolore durant 15 secondes.
-Mac AppStore foutrement lent avec roue colorée, même sur une connexion fibre.
-Autonomie en chute libre depuis SL.
-Bugs de chevauchement des fenêtre sur mission control.
-Bug d'auto ejection des disques Time Machine.
-Bug graphique de l'icône Time Machine sur la barre latérale lors de la sauvegarde de données.
-Bug iTunes qui fait disparaitre les boutons de contrôle sans être en mode fullscreen.
-Lenteurs au démarrage (de 35 sec à 1 minute entre SL et Lion).
-Lenteurs de lors du choix de l'utilisateur dans l'écran de Login avec compte invité activé (3 à 10 secondes d'attente avant de pouvoir taper son mot de passe).
-Toujours pas la possibilité de réarranger les bureaux sur mission control.
-Toujours pas la possibilité de masquer certains fichiers .app sur launchpad (pas envie de trier la trentaine de désinstallateurs et de sous unités de suites bureautiques).
-Lenteurs graphiques dans Time Machine.

Pour les petits rigolos: J'ai effectué tous les resets SMC/PRAM et une jolie réparation des autorisations.

Je suis resté cool en attendant la première update, mais là j'explose: Apple n'en a plus rien à foutre du mac, pour notre cher Jobs, l'avenir c'est l'iPhone et l'iPad, qui font déjà tourner à eux seul plus de 50% de la boite. Quand on a suivi le dev de Leo, SL et Lion, on voit bien que Lion c'est juste du travail baclé.

J'en vois déjà me dire que c'est ma faute et que je n'avais qu'à pas passer sur Lion, et attendre les versions .4 & co. C'est quoi cette logique Windosienne à la con? Putain, on paye du matos à 2000 et il vaudrait attendre 4 à 5 mois pour avoir un OS utilisable?

C'est quoi cette putain de plaisanterie?


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Un petit coup de gueule matinal, puisque ma patience commence franchement à atteindre ses limites.
> 
> Je suis un Mac User depuis la transition Tiger > Leopard, j'ai toujours effectué les transistions dès la date de sortie des OS 10.5.0, 10.6.0 et maintenant 10.7.0.
> Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec Leo et SL, les versions .0 ne m'on jamais posé le moindre soucis.
> ...



Tu parles pour toi là, parce que, personnellement, le seul défaut que j'ai identifié (en dehors des applications PPC qui ne fonctionnent plus), est corrigé avec le 10.7.1. Maintenant, tout fonctionne pour ce que j'utilise bien sur.


----------



## c_line28 (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33, Oui je vais de ce pas ce midi a la FNAC en plus ils m'ont vendus la garantie 2ème 100% remboursé ! Je vous tiens au courant ds l'aprem. Hélix, d'acc avec toi, j'ai les boules, je n'ai jamais eu de plantage avec mon iMac 2010 sous SL ! Et là 2e utilisation en rade !!!!  Version Adobe cs3 design premium.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu parles pour toi là, parce que, personnellement, le seul défaut que j'ai identifié (en dehors des applications PPC qui ne fonctionnent plus), est corrigé avec le 10.7.1. Maintenant, tout fonctionne pour ce que j'utilise bien sur.



Je suis également dans ce cas là !

J'ai l'impression que tout le monde voudrait que tout marche d'un coup, mais c'est la vie d'un OS que de se trouver confronté à des problèmes à sa sortie car chaque utilisateur a un environnement différent (autant logiciel, matériel qu'extérieur : micro onde, TV, etc.).
Lion est parfaitement opérationnel, mais *dans de rares cas* il y a des bugs... c'est dommage et j'en suis désolé pour ceux qui en patissent... 

Mais tout de même, la 10.7.1 sort environ 15 jours après 10.7.0, réactivité remarquable non ?

PS: je dis bien "de rares cas" parce que même si 10000 personnes ont des bugs, c'est peu comparé aux plusieurs millions de téléchargements...


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu parles pour toi là, parce que, personnellement, le seul défaut que j'ai identifié (en dehors des applications PPC qui ne fonctionnent plus), est corrigé avec le 10.7.1. Maintenant, tout fonctionne pour ce que j'utilise bien sur.



Pas vraiment, les forums d'Apple regorgent de sujets pour ces bugs.
Après ça dépend peut être du matos (mais dans ce cas pour une machine de dernière génération, Apple est encore moins excusable), ou alors que j'ai une utilisation assez intensive pour que ces bugs ressortent plus que chez d'autres. Va savoir? Malheureusement ça ne change rien au problème...


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Pour les petits rigolos: J'ai effectué tous les resets SMC/PRAM et une jolie réparation des autorisations.
> 
> Je suis resté cool en attendant la première update, mais là j'explose: Apple n'en a plus rien à foutre du mac, pour notre cher Jobs, l'avenir c'est l'iPhone et l'iPad, qui font déjà tourner à eux seul plus de 50% de la boite. Quand on a suivi le dev de Leo, SL et Lion, on voit bien que Lion c'est juste du travail baclé.
> 
> ...


Bien venue sur Terre. 
C'est toi le petit rigolo, ce n'est pas en te défoulant sur Macgénération que les choses vont avancer, tu devrais aller pleurer chez Apple ou téléphoner directement à SJ.
Si Apple fait suivre ses Beta par des types tombés de la dernière pluie ,  pas étonnant que Lion soit une "putain de plaisanterie" buguée.


----------



## delmic (17 Août 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> Petit relance, avez-vous les bugs suivant :
> 1. Plantage à l'écran de session, j'ai la roue multicolore après la saisie de 2 caractères
> 2. Je ne peux régler la luminosité du clavier, du moins la plus part du temps car il arrive que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Merci



1. NON
2. NON

En revanche, j'ai remarqué un moment de "gel" au démarrage de la session (après validation du mot de passe et apparition du bureau) :
pas de roue colorée, l'horloge avance normalement, la souris bouge mais le clic ne fait rien, le clavier ne répond pas ... 
et puis au bout de 30s à 1mn toutes les actions effectuées pendant le blocage se déclenchent soudainement à toute allure : Impressionnant !

Mais je pense que cela vient de Reprise qui rame un peu sur mon iMac pas très récent (20 pouces, début 2008, 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo).

D'ailleurs, depuis la Màj 10.7.1, ça gèle un peu plus tard, à priori au lancement de Safari

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



iluro_64 a dit:


> Que dire de cette "retouche 10.7.1" de 17,1Mo : rien puisque je n'ai pas été soumis aux problèmes qu'elle est chargée de régler, peut-être parce que je n'y étais pas exposé, sait-on jamais
> 
> Espérons qu'elle règle quelques-uns des problèmes que certains ont, une grand majorité, bien sûr


et ben tu me rassures, car :- j'ai lu hier *OS X Lion 10.7.1 [10.7.1 - 79,29 Mo - 10.7+]* sur MacGé 
- et lu également *Taille du fichier : 79,29 Mo* chez Apple 
- et enfin constaté comme toi quelques 17,1Mo (encore que chez moi, j'ai eu l'impression d'un petit 17,8)  ​Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bien venue sur Terre.
> C'est toi le petit rigolo, ce n'est pas en te défoulant sur Macgénération que les choses vont avancer, tu devrais aller pleurer chez Apple ou téléphoner directement à SJ.
> Si Apple fait suivre ses Beta par des types tombés de la dernière pluie ,  pas étonnant que Lion soit une "putain de plaisanterie" buguée.



Hoho, c'est bien d'insulter les gens de bon matin. Né de la dernière pluie? Je ne pense pas.
Après, si ça t'amuse de traiter les gens comme de la merde, sans rien connaitre d'eux, simplement car ils soulèvent des bugs existants et pour la plupart avérés sur ton OS chéri, c'est pas mon problème, c'est plus un problème pour un psy.

Sinon, ton commentaire il sert à quoi pour faire avancer la chose? T'as une idée pour corriger ça ou t'est juste là pour faire joli avec tes phrases préfabriquées et ton air supérieur à deux roubles?


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> Taille du fichier : 79,29 Mo[/U][/B] chez Apple
> - et enfin constaté comme toi quelques 17,1Mo (encore que chez moi, j'ai eu l'impression d'un petit 17,8)
> [/INDENT]Est-ce normal ?



Bonjour, 
Il suffit  de lire attentivement le la page du lien Apple pour avoir une réponse.


> Note that an update's size may vary from computer-to-computer when installed using Software Update. Also, some updates must be installed prior to others, so you should run Software Update more than once to make sure you have all available updates.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

@ Hellix06

Je ne veux prendre la défense de personne en particulier, mais la fin de ton post (celui qui a déclenché les réactions), peut également être la cible de critiques telles que, je cite :



> Sinon, ton commentaire il sert à quoi pour faire avancer la chose? T'as  une idée pour corriger ça ou t'est juste là pour faire joli avec tes  phrases préfabriquées et ton air supérieur à deux roubles?


Cela dit, as tu réinstallé de nombreuses applications / plugins etc. ?

Il y aurait peut être un coupable pour certains bugs là dedans.
A voir


----------



## delmic (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut même arriver à mettre un modem sous Système 6 qui a tout pour rivaliser avec Mac OS Lion
> 
> La preuve en image :
> 
> ...



Joli


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je ne veux prendre la défense de personne en particulier, mais la fin de ton post (celui qui a déclenché les réactions), peut également être la cible de critiques telles que, je cite :



Il est bien connu que quand on n'a aucun argument, on préfère s'attaquer à la personne, comme subsole s'est permis de le faire.
Il s'agit d'un simple retour de bâton.



Simbouesse a dit:


> Cela dit, as tu réinstallé de nombreuses applications / plugins etc. ?
> Il y aurait peut être un coupable pour certains bugs là dedans.
> A voir



J'ai déjà essayé, puisque j'ai retesté tout ça lors de ma clean install avant de faire migrer mon ancien compte depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. La plupart des bugs étaient encore présents, même si je n'ai pas pu tester toutes les situations.
Par contre il est vrai qu'avec les plug ins, safari mange encore plus de RAM. Mais même sans ça reste gros par rapport à SL...


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Il est bien connu que quand on n'a aucun argument, on préfère s'attaquer à la personne, comme subsole s'est permis de le faire.
> Il s'agit d'un simple retour de bâton.
> 
> 
> ...



Manger de la ram n'est pas forcément un défaut. On peut (et je suis dans ce cas) considérer que consommer de la ram, si elle est disponible, c'est aussi mieux utiliser les ressources disponibles non ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé, puisque j'ai retesté tout ça lors de ma clean install avant de faire migrer mon ancien compte depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. La plupart des bugs étaient encore présents, même si je n'ai pas pu tester toutes les situations.
> Par contre il est vrai qu'avec les plug ins, safari mange encore plus de RAM. Mais même sans ça reste gros par rapport à SL...



Je suis hyper étonné de voir la différence entre les expériences sur le forum... 

On voit plein de choses, toutes différentes, allant de ceux qui n'ont aucun bugs (comme moi :rose à ceux qui prennent tout dans la gueule (passez moi l'expression), en passant par ceux qui ont un peu de bugs mais pas trop...


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Manger de la ram n'est pas forcément un défaut. On peut (et je suis dans ce cas) considérer que consommer de la ram, si elle est disponible, c'est aussi mieux utiliser les ressources disponibles non ?



Certes, mais le gros soucis, c'est que même quans Safari est quitté, toute la RAM n'est pas libérée. C'est pas le bug les plus embêtant certes, mais ça fait partie d'un ensemble qui au final pourrissent toutes les nouveautés apportées par Lion.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Certes, mais le gros soucis, c'est que même quans Safari est quitté, toute la RAM n'est pas libérée. C'est pas le bug les plus embêtant certes, mais ça fait partie d'un ensemble qui au final pourrissent toutes les nouveautés apportées par Lion.



Sous Unix, la mémoire n'est pas forcément explicitement libérée, mais elle peut devenir disponible. Maintenant je suis incapable, sans outils spécifiques comme ceux que j'utilisais avec Solaris, pour vérifier ceci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Un petit coup de gueule matinal, puisque ma patience commence franchement à atteindre ses limites.
> 
> *Restes Zen, sinon tu perds en lucidité *
> 
> ...



Calmes-toi, reprends-toi. 

Je suis certain que tu trouveras une solution à tous tes soucis. Y compris si tu dois revenir à Snow Leopard.

Une petite centaines d'huîtres du banc d'Arguin avec un petit blanc sec de derrière les fagots et quelques copains....


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> @ Hellix06
> 
> Je ne veux prendre la défense de personne en particulier, mais la fin de ton post (celui qui a déclenché les réactions), peut également être la cible de critiques telles que, je cite :
> 
> ...





Hellix06 a dit:


> Pour les petits rigolos: J'ai effectué tous les resets SMC/PRAM et une jolie réparation des autorisations.
> 
> Je suis resté cool en attendant la première update, mais là j'explose: Apple n'en a plus rien à foutre du mac, pour notre cher Jobs, l'avenir c'est l'iPhone et l'iPad, qui font déjà tourner à eux seul plus de 50% de la boite. Quand on a suivi le dev de Leo, SL et Lion, on voit bien que Lion c'est juste du travail baclé.
> 
> ...


Personnellement je préfère cette belle tirade qui consiste à s'en prendre à la Terre entière.
Gaf, il nous as déjà traité de petits rigolos par avance. 

@ Hellix06 
Juste pour information: 
Pour moi, "Mac &#8800; rentrer en religion Apple" et mon "Dieu" n'est pas SJ. 
Bonne Journée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Jmichel33, Oui je vais de ce pas ce midi a la FNAC en plus ils m'ont vendus la garantie 2ème 100% remboursé ! Je vous tiens au courant ds l'aprem. Hélix, d'acc avec toi, j'ai les boules, je n'ai jamais eu de plantage avec mon iMac 2010 sous SL ! Et là 2e utilisation en rade !!!!  Version Adobe cs3 design premium.



Jettes un il ici :

http://roaringapps.com/app:2737
http://roaringapps.com/app:2671
http://roaringapps.com/app:2545

en revanche :
http://roaringapps.com/app:2395
http://roaringapps.com/app:3848

CS 3 : tout n'est pas au mieux....c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.

Pour tout te dire, dans ma PME, nous avons CS2 et bien évidemment, pour les ordinateurs compatibles, SL étant quasiment interdit, Lion l'est complètement par l'abandon de Rosetta.

Tout n'est pas au mieux entre Apple et Adobe, tu es tout de même au courant ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Personnellement je préfère cette belle tirade qui consiste à s'en prendre à la Terre entière.
> Gaf, il nous as déjà traité de petits rigolos par avance.



Pas faux 

Mais je suis pour la paix dans le monde, contre la famine et j'aime les animaux...

...
Et oui, je suis Miss France !


----------



## delmic (17 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Hoho, c'est bien d'insulter les gens de bon matin. Né de la dernière pluie? Je ne pense pas.
> Après, si ça t'amuse de traiter les gens comme de la merde, sans rien connaitre d'eux, simplement car ils soulèvent des bugs existants et pour la plupart avérés sur ton OS chéri, c'est pas mon problème, c'est plus un problème pour un psy.
> 
> Sinon, ton commentaire il sert à quoi pour faire avancer la chose? T'as une idée pour corriger ça ou t'est juste là pour faire joli avec tes phrases préfabriquées et ton air supérieur à deux roubles?


En espérant ne pas trop envenimer les choses :rose:, 2 petites réflexions d'un petit novice : 1.) "des types tombés de la dernière pluie" répondait me semble-t-il à "Pour les petits rigolos"  : Veux-tu parler de ces "petits rigolos" qui passent leur temps à rappeler des choses évidentes pour toi depuis longtemps, pour moi depuis peu, et indispensables à l'utilisateur lambda de ce forum (qui n'est comme moi ni informaticien, ni expert) ?
S'ils s'est reconnu comme tel, je peux comprendre la réaction de subsole : 1 à 1 la balle au centre pour ce qui me parait plus des maladresses de langage que des insultes

2.) même si je comprend parfaitement ton agacement légitime face aux bugs que tu décris, je n'ai quant à moi seulement "Consommation de RAM excessive de Safari sans plug-ins" et "Lenteurs au démarrage" à inscrire au palmarès de mes problèmes avec Lion, plus "Toujours pas la possibilité de réarranger les bureaux sur mission control", mais que je ne considère pas comme un Bug, juste un effort qu'aurait pu (dû) faire Apple !
Je n'ai pourtant aucune clean-install à mon actif depuis des années

3.) et en ce qui concerne "Sinon, ton commentaire il sert à quoi pour faire avancer la chose?" :
cela fait quelques temps que je me questionne sur l'endroit de ce fil dans le Forum : ne serait-il pas bien plus à sa place dans [Forums d'expression / Réagissez!] ?
​


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Août 2011)

Alors un truc qui me fait halluciner :
Sur un iMac 2008 2,4 GHz et 4GO le Mac App Store se lance plus rapidement que sur mon i5 2,7Ghz...27"...
Bizarre...


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Calmes-toi, reprends-toi.
> 
> Je suis certain que tu trouveras une solution à tous tes soucis. Y compris si tu dois revenir à Snow Leopard.
> 
> Une petite centaines d'huîtres du banc d'Arguin avec un petit blanc sec de derrière les fagots et quelques copains....




Ça me semble être la meilleure solution, en effet :love:.


----------



## nemrod (17 Août 2011)

Bon, je vais à nouveau faire une "clean install" de Lion car la je cumule trop de bugs à mon gout 

Lors de la dernière "clean install" j'ai fait un import TM de mes documents et je me retrouve avec des restes de Parallels Desktop, des programmes W$ dans le menu contextuel , je vais donc importer mes donées en manuel.

Il faut récupérer quoi ? J'ai en tête :
1. Mes documents
2. Mon dossier iTunes pour eviter de tout perdre lors de la prochaine synchronisation. C'st suffisant ?
3. Mes signets FF via xmarks.

Vous voyer autre chose ? Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

[/COLOR]





nemrod a dit:


> Bon, je vais à nouveau faire une "clean install" de Lion car la je cumule trop de bugs à mon gout
> 
> Lors de la dernière "clean install" j'ai fait un import TM de mes documents et je me retrouve avec des restes de Parallels Desktop, des programmes W$ dans le menu contextuel , je vais donc importer mes donées en manuel.
> 
> ...


Heu oui, les mails stockés sur le micro, l'agenda et le répertoire si ils ne sont pas synchronisés avec une solution externe.

Peut être, aussi la base des licences si tu utilises un logiciel comme SecretBox.


----------



## c_line28 (17 Août 2011)

Bilan : je sors de la FNAC avec un macbook pro i5 tout neuf !!! Ouf ! En croisant les doigts pour que ça ne recommence pas ! Je vais commencer par faire la màj en 10.7.1 !  Jmichel33, oui je suis au courant pour Apple/Adobe mais jusqu'à maintenant aucuns soucis au travers des différents OS et CS, ni au taff ni chez moi... Je vais cela dit éviter la cs3 !... Merci pour votre réactivité a me répondre, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## delmic (17 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il suffit  de lire attentivement le la page du lien Apple pour avoir une réponse.



et bien merci pour l'info


----------



## JLG47 (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Après quelques jours avec Lion, quelques remarques. 
Puisse-t-elles remonter jusque APPLE (je n'ai pas trouvé le chemin pour le faire savoir) :
Je travail sur MBP13 avec un écran LG E2240S (22" LED 1920*1080 VGA) en mode étendu
Globalement, cela fonctionne. Heureusement d'ailleurs ;=))
Les plus annoncés sont bien là, et la gestuelle est facile, même pour le défilement.
+ quelques faiblesses à corriger, en particulier au réveille*:
- la souris Bluetooth Apple ne se re-connecte pas systématiquement, c'est désagréable
- l'écran externe n'est pas toujours bien identifié et se réactive à la mauvaise place et/ou au mauvais format
+ un gros regret
- la disparition de Roseta qui me prive de vieux logiciels aujourd"hui introuvables et pour moi bien utiles
- l'impossible alternative de simuler Snowleopard sous VirtualBox autrement qu'en écran 1024*768 et en perdant tous les raccourcis clavier et les liaisons avec les disque de base (sauf à passer par le réseau !!) ;=!
ce qui m'oblige à garder une partition avec Snowleopard


----------



## nemrod (17 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> Heu oui, les mails stockés sur le micro, l'agenda et le répertoire si ils ne sont pas synchronisés avec une solution externe.
> 
> Peut être, aussi la base des licences si tu utilises un logiciel comme SecretBox.



Les mails en local sont légion, sais-tu d'ou les récupérer ? De même pour le carnet d'adresse. Merci.

Mes agenda sont sur Google donc pas de souci.


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut même arriver à mettre un modem sous Système 6 qui a tout pour rivaliser avec Mac OS Lion
> 
> La preuve en image :
> 
> ...


 Ouais, mais il est trop steampunk à mon goût. Il manque de l'alu et de l'unibody.
t puis, en fait, il est moche, et y'a pas de trackpad multitouch !


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> Les mails en local sont légion, sais-tu d'ou les récupérer ? De même pour le carnet d'adresse. Merci.
> 
> Mes agenda sont sur Google donc pas de souci.



- Le Carnet d'adresses, faire une archive : Carnet d'adresse =>Fichier => Exporter => Archive du carnet d'adresse (qui donne un fichier ABBU)

-Le dossier Mail complet qui se trouve dans:
Ton_User  => Bibliothèque
- Le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" qui se trouve dans:
 Ton_User => Bibliothèque => Préférences 
Ce fichier t'évitera de devoir reparamétrer  tes boîtes.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> - Le Carnet d'adresses, faire une archive : Carnet d'adresse =>Fichier => Exporter => Archive du carnet d'adresse (qui donne un fichier ABBU)
> 
> -Le dossier Mail complet qui se trouve dans:
> Ton_User  => Bibliothèque
> ...



C'est tout à fait ça. J'ajouterais, qu'avant des synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse par Mobileme, je récupérais le dossier AdressBook qui set trouve dans Application Support de la bibliothèque utilisateur.


----------



## Dead head (17 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça. J'ajouterais, qu'avant des synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse par Mobileme, je récupérais le dossier AdressBook qui set trouve dans Application Support de la bibliothèque utilisateur.



J'allais le dire.


----------



## bene44 (17 Août 2011)

YO!
Suis je la seule à connaitre des problemes de WIFI mais APRES la MAJ?!!!!!
Any volunteer?!!:love:


----------



## nemrod (17 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> - Le Carnet d'adresses, faire une archive : Carnet d'adresse =>Fichier => Exporter => Archive du carnet d'adresse (qui donne un fichier ABBU)
> 
> -Le dossier Mail complet qui se trouve dans:
> Ton_User  => Bibliothèque
> ...



Merci. Le dossier Bibliothèque de mon User ne serait pas caché avec Lion ?


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Voui.
Il faut faire _Aller/Aller au dossier_, via le _Finder_, ou cliquer sur _Aller_ en maintenant _Alt_, ce qui fera apparaître un lein vers la bibliothèqueil me semble...


----------



## willnb10 (17 Août 2011)

J'ai des déconnexions/reconnexions du clavier assez fréquentes, ça arrive à d'autres ?


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Avec Lion, j'ai eu moins de pertes de connexion par WiFi, qu'avec SL
> 
> Le retour aux câbles



Et aujourd'hui ça a été terrible cette foutue connexion adsl via wifi : rien nada sous SL jqu'en sera-t-il sous Lion. Bon ben ça peut être aussi la LiveBox. 
Dommage, Snow Leopard est impeccable ces derniers temps chez moi, très réactif, très bien, du bon boulot. J'aurais peur de perdre tout ça (même si je gagne une connexion meilleure mais hypothétique en wifi) sous le jeune OS X Lion.


----------



## nemrod (18 Août 2011)

Bon, clean install terminé, je vais tester demain voir si j'ai encore les bugs en question sachant qu'à chaque installation son lot de bugs différents de l'installation précédente.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2011)

Je viens enfin de pouvoir créer une clef USB pour faire une clean install de mon Lion. 

Même ça fut galère, car impossible de recharger Lion sur le portable, il plantait en permanence. Ça fait une semaine que j'essaye et rien, impossible, plantage au bout de 30 minutes environ.

Du coup, j'ai téléchargé l'intall sur un autre ordi au bureau et je vais tenter l'installation complète ce soir. Je croise les doigts.

Sinon, la MAJ n'a rien changé. Le WIFI est toujours autant inaccessible et l'ordi plante toujours autant. Je ne peux m'absenter une heure sans revenir avec un bel écran me demandant de redémarrer. Apple a au moins une dizaine de rapports de plantage de ma part par jour, ils doivent en avoir marre


----------



## NQuoi (18 Août 2011)

Mon expérience :


Première installation de Lion sur SL sur iMac et MBP tous deux de 2010, pas de problèmes particuliers, mais des petits bugs, mise en veille intempestive, plantage de PS, ...rien de bien méchant, mais gênant. Un problème qui par contre est très, très embêtant, impossible de connecter l'un à l'autre sur mon réseau local. Les dossiers publiques sont bien accessibles, mais pas les utilisateurs. Seul le passage par le finder et Cmd-K + adresse local en montant le disque du Mac à connecter résout le problème. Et là, c'est rédhibitoire pour moi, travaillant mes bibliothèques photos à partir d'un seul point de sauvegarde sur l'iMac.


Voulant régler ces petits problèmes (et surtout le problème réseau), clean install, après une sauvegarde idoine des dossiers utilisateurs... Et là, catastrophe!


Le réseau ne fonctionne toujours pas, les autres problèmes restent entiers, mais se rajoute des pertes de préférences, l'ajustement de l'éclairage de l'écran en fonction de la luminosité sans effet,  le non fonctionnement sur le MBP de la bascule auto de la carte graphique...


Malgré plusieurs essais dans les préférences systèmes, de redémarrage... Le système me sort pas les trous de nez et décide de repasser à SL, via une clean install...


Le retour se soldera par une impossibilité de reconstruire les utilisateurs à partir de la sauvegarde Lion, donc il faut partir de la sauvegarde précédente sous SL, tout se passera bien jusqu'à une coupure de courant (faut que je change la batterie de mon onduleur, c'est sûr)... Qui relancera une sauvegarde TM pendant mon absence et écrasera mon dossier sous SL (là Apple n'y est pour rien).
Heureusement, j'arriverai à récupérer 90% de mes fichiers, et surtout mes biblios photos (avec la partie pro)
Donc j'ai mes deux machines à nouveau sous SL, tout réinstallé comme il faut, lancer toutes les mises à jour et me dit que c'est quand même bête de ne pas utiliser Lion...
Donc je réinstalle Lion par dessus SL sur mon MBP. Plus passage à 10.7.1
Tous semble aller depuis, y compris le réseau (iMac sous SL arrive bien à monter l'utilisateur du MBP et réciproquement), sauf toujours l'économiseur d'écran qui se met en route, et le basculement de la carte graphique aussi n'a pas l'air de se faire.
Je vais rester dans cette configuration faisant coexister SL et Lion pendant quelques temps avant de repasser l'iMac sous Lion

En conclusion (pour moi) : 
éviter la clean install, toujours partir de SL​


----------



## c_line28 (18 Août 2011)

Hello,  J'ai mis en route mon nouveau mbp (suite échange FNAC hier) et de suite fait la màj en 10.7.1, pour le moment ça tourne, un peu mieux je dirai, je vais du coup installer la CS5...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Sinon, la MAJ n'a rien changé. Le WIFI est toujours autant inaccessible et l'ordi plante toujours autant. Je ne peux m'absenter une heure sans revenir avec un bel écran me demandant de redémarrer. Apple a au moins une dizaine de rapports de plantage de ma part par jour, ils doivent en avoir marre



Hello gwen!

C'est surtout ÇA qui me semble étrange...
Je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi une même build (MBA exclus) ne propose pas les mêmes comportements d'une machine à une autre, ça me semble très obscure

Je n'ai aucun plantage, aucun message de redémarrage forcé etc


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Août 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Mon expérience :
> 
> 
> Première installation de Lion sur SL sur iMac et MBP tous deux de 2010, pas de problèmes particuliers, mais des petits bugs, mise en veille intempestive, plantage de PS, ...rien de bien méchant, mais gênant. Un problème qui par contre est très, très embêtant, impossible de connecter l'un à l'autre sur mon réseau local. Les dossiers publiques sont bien accessibles, mais pas les utilisateurs. Seul le passage par le finder et Cmd-K + adresse local en montant le disque du Mac à connecter résout le problème. Et là, c'est rédhibitoire pour moi, travaillant mes bibliothèques photos à partir d'un seul point de sauvegarde sur l'iMac.
> ...




Ceci est une réflexion d'ordre général à la suite de ce post 

Je n'ai jamais fait de clean install, donc je ne sais pas ce que c'est vraiment sinon que, comme son nom l'indique, ça nettoie tout.

Partant de cette constatation, après avoir installé l'OS, il faut installer à nouveau certaines choses (je pense à tout ce qui concerne les communications) sans les restaurer d'une sauvegarde par exemple, dans la mesure où les paramètres système ne sont plus forcément les mêmes qu'avec l'OS précédent. Je pense aussi qu'il doit être très dangereux de restaurer un peu "à l'aveugle" le dossier bibliothèque de l'utilisateur. De même, en ce qui concerne les applications, toutes celles qui "logent" leurs paramètres dans le dossier  bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, la plus grande précautions doit être prise lors d'une restauration.

Je pense donc qu'avant de faire une clean install, il faut noter quelque part tous les "réglages" afin de les refaire "à la main".

Après l'installation et le redémarrage, ne pas hésiter à lancer Mise à jour de logiciels pour passer de 10.7.0 à 10.7.1.
Lorsque l'OS est installé, avant d'aller plus loin, il est de bon goût de faire une réparation des autorisations en se servant de l'utilitaire de disque à l'exclusion de tout autre outil qui, normalement, n'est plus installé. En ce qui concerne Lion, après trois réparations successives, il n'y avait plus de message, ni sur mon iMac, ni sur mon MBP.

On peut alors ajuster les préférences système à son goût et faire fonctionner les communications (réseau local avec câbles, Wifi, "box" FAI, etc, DDE, ordinateurs). Attention à la compatibilité des éventuels NAS avec Lion.
Lorsque tout cela a été fait sans aucune possibilité de "pollution", les applications Apple pourront être testées. Elles sont suffisantes pour savoir si tout est en ordre ou non. Le problème signalé avec l'utilisation de vidéo YouTube par Safari semble être corrigé par 10.7.1

On peut alors installer les applications une à une, et vérifier qu'aucune ne perturbe l'OS. Au moment d'un changement d'OS, lorsqu'on opère des installations par restauration, la plus grande prudence s'impose. On peut soit oublier des "morceaux", soit en ajouter qui n'auraient pas du être installés. Une véritable nouvelle installation des applications est la meilleure garantie du succès.

Tout ce qui prend place dans les dossiers de données (Images, Musique, Vidéo, Documents, etc) peut être restauré sans problème particulier à condition de ne pas écraser de données existantes. Possible, donc, mais avec un minimum de discernement.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi une même build (MBA exclus) ne propose pas les mêmes comportements d'une machine à une autre, ça me semble très obscure



Moi également. C'est la première fois que j'ai un souci pareil avec une mise à jour. Mais bon, d'habitude, si j'ai un souci, je fais une clean install avec réinstallation de tous les logiciels. Là, je ne peux pas le faire facilement.

Verdicts ce soir lorsque j'aurais tout sauvegardé avec Carbon copy cloner et que j'aurais fait une installation après formatage du disque dur.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Moi également. C'est la première fois que j'ai un souci pareil avec une mise à jour. Mais bon, d'habitude, si j'ai un souci, je fais une clean install avec réinstallation de tous les logiciels. Là, je ne peux pas le faire facilement.
> 
> Verdicts ce soir lorsque j'aurais tout sauvegardé avec Carbon copy cloner et que j'aurais fait une installation après formatage du disque dur.



Je scruterai le topic, et tu nous diras quoi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2011)

Premières impressions à chaud, après quelques heures de rugissement de la bête.

J'aime... non, j'adore les applications en plein écran et l'effet "coulissant" qui les accompagne (idem pour le passage d'une page visitée à l'autre dans Safari). Passer de Safari en plein écran à Mail en plein écran et inversement, c'est :love:.

La nouvelle présentation des téléchargements dans Safari est sympa.

L'aspect tout gris de la barre latérale du Finder ne me gêne pas outre mesure. En revanche, je déteste le fond gris de l'écran de login, qui a remplacé le fond spatial de Leopard et Snow Leopard. C'est quoi cette horreur ? :afraid:

Je n'ai pas d'avis définitif sur le défilement naturel auquel j'essaie de m'habituer.

A part ça, aucun problème de wi-fi. Time Machine a repris son cycle de sauvegarde sans problème. Seul le démarrage est plus long qu'avant (la roue dentée sous le logo Apple tourne un peu plus longtemps que sous Snow Leopard).

Le seul souci que j'ai est qu'avec les apps en plein écran j'ai du mal à faire apparaître le Dock en bas de l'écran (alors qu'avec la barre de menus ça marche très bien).

PS : je précise que j'ai installé Lion par dessus Snow Leopard.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Le seul souci que j'ai est qu'avec les apps en plein écran j'ai du mal à faire apparaître le Dock en bas de l'écran (alors qu'avec la barre de menus ça marche très bien).
> 
> PS : je précise que j'ai installé Lion par dessus Snow Leopard.



Merci du feedback! 
Par contre ce souci est normal puisqu'il n'est pas prévu de faire apparaître le dock quand tu es en plein écran


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci du feedback!
> Par contre ce souci est normal puisqu'il n'est pas prévu de faire apparaître le dock quand tu es en plein écran



L'apparition du dock en plein écran, je l'obtiens facilement en 2 mouvements :
1)pointeur en bas de l'écran
2) un tout petit temps d'arrêt et reprendre le mouvement vers le bas.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'apparition du dock en plein écran, je l'obtiens facilement en 2 mouvements :
> 1)pointeur en bas de l'écran
> 2) un tout petit temps d'arrêt et reprendre le mouvement vers le bas.



De mon coté, j'avais remarqué la possibilité d'apparition du dock lors du plein écran, mais de façon assez aléatoire... 

Peut être avais-je fait la manip' d'hippo sulfite dans m'en rendre compte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'apparition du dock en plein écran, je l'obtiens facilement en 2 mouvements :
> 1)pointeur en bas de l'écran
> 2) un tout petit temps d'arrêt et reprendre le mouvement vers le bas.



Merci, je vais essayer ça. 

Sinon, faute de mieux, je fais glisser 3 doigts sur le Magic Trackpad et hop ! direction le Finder.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> De mon coté, j'avais remarqué la possibilité d'apparition du dock lors du plein écran, mais de façon assez aléatoire...
> 
> Peut être avais-je fait la manip' d'hippo sulfite dans m'en rendre compte



Il faudra que je vois cela avec le MBP. Avec l'iMac, et la MM je n'ai pas réussi à faire cela.


----------



## EagleOne (18 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il faudra que je vois cela avec le MBP. Avec l'iMac, et la MM je n'ai pas réussi à faire cela.



Ça marche chez moi avec MBA et iMac+MM


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> Ça marche chez moi avec MBA et iMac+MM



Faut vite m'expliquer cela en détail, je suis curieux


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'apparition du dock en plein écran, je l'obtiens facilement en 2 mouvements :
> 1)pointeur en bas de l'écran
> 2) un tout petit temps d'arrêt et reprendre le mouvement vers le bas.



Ahhouai! 
Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer ça.
> 
> Sinon, faute de mieux, je fais glisser 3 doigts sur le Magic Trackpad et hop ! direction le Finder.



Je faisais pareil avant de voir que ça pouvait exister!


----------



## EagleOne (19 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Faut vite m'expliquer cela en détail, je suis curieux



Que veux tu comme explication?

Avec la magic mouse si t'es en plein écran tu vas vers le bas une fois, un mini temps d'arrêt et tu redescends vers le bas même si tu as l'impression que tu es à fond en bas de l'écran. A ce moment le dock apparait... C'est la même procédure qu'expliqué plus haut.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> Que veux tu comme explication?
> 
> Avec la magic mouse si t'es en plein écran tu vas vers le bas une fois, un mini temps d'arrêt et tu redescends vers le bas même si tu as l'impression que tu es à fond en bas de l'écran. A ce moment le dock apparait... C'est la même procédure qu'expliqué plus haut.



Autant pour moi  Bien sûr, ça marche 
J'ai cru comprendre que le dock apparaissait plein écran, c'est-à-dire plutôt au milieu de l'écran qu'en bas (comme réglé dans les préférences). En fait il s'agit de l'apparition du dock en *mode plein écran*. Comme quoi un seul mot manque et l'esprit s'égare


----------



## kaos (19 Août 2011)

j'ai réussi a convaincre ma compagne de faire le grand saut , elle est donc sur MBP 13 i5 avec Lion.
Franchement je m'incline , lion est pas mal du tout , le seul bémol est esthétique ( finder et ical) sont un peu rustre je trouve .

j'ai quand même poussé un coup de gueule pour la disparition des DVD d'install.


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Verdicts ce soir lorsque j'aurais tout sauvegardé avec Carbon copy cloner et que j'aurais fait une installation après formatage du disque dur.



Le verdict est simple. J&#8217;ai une machine HS pour le moment.

Je m'explique.

Sauvegarde avec CCC fastidieuse, car l'ordi plante régulièrement.  CCC me trouve une erreur sur le fichier système de Litle SNitch. Peut-être le début d'explication des plantages. Mais est-ce suffisant.

Ensuite, je redémarre sur la clef USB de Lion que j'ai créé avec l'utilitaire de Guillaume. Je formate mon disque dur pour éviter tout résidu et je lance l'installation.

Lion refuse de s'installer, car l'ordi n'est pas connecté à internet. Galère.

Je rentre mon code WEP et rien ne marche. Code erroné. Le souci, c'est que je ne peux rentrer dans la box pour trouver le code puisque mon ordi est vierge. 

Je vais donc ramener Snow Leopard a la maison, le réinstallé sur le portable et ensuite trouver le code pour refaire une clean install de Lion.

Franchement, c'est galère et je ne comprends pas que l'on ne puisse pas installer le système sans avoir une connexion a internet.


----------



## Télémac (19 Août 2011)

Plus moyen de supprimer les doublons,  allias ou appli  dans Launchpad Lion alors qu'au tout début j'y étais arrivé.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Août 2011)

De mon côté Mail empêche souvent l'extinction


----------



## hellbola (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
De mon coté, le positif:
- ça marche ey c'est deja bien.
- mission control
- airdrop
- quelques améliorations en général qui sont pas mal, comme mail.

le négatif:
- mon macbook pro I7 2,3 chauffe vraiment bcp plus que sous SL
- l'autonomie est moins bonne et c'est vraiment un soucis.

Voilà


----------



## subsole (19 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le verdict est simple. J&#8217;ai une machine HS pour le moment.
> 
> Je m'explique.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/1149-euros-et-pas-un-dvd-dinstallation-807162-2.html
Voir les messages 37, 38, 39.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le verdict est simple. Jai une machine HS pour le moment.
> 
> Je m'explique.
> 
> ...



Quel est le nom de ce fichier ? Où se trouve-t-il précisément ?
Avec Lion, j'ai trouvé ceux-ci :

rules.usr.xpl
com.apple.ocl.32.data
com.apple.ocl.32.maps
at.obdev.LittleSnitchConfiguration
at.obdev.LittleSnitchConfiguration.plist.lockfile
at.obdev.LittleSnitchNetworkMonitor

Il semble que Little Snitch te pose un problème avec l'accès Internet. Je pense que tu devrais le désactiver, le temps d'essayer de connecter proprement à Internet. Tu peux aussi vérifier dans la liste des règles que tu n'as pas une interdiction susceptible d'interdire des connexions avec Apple


----------



## fragelrock (19 Août 2011)

Salut

Avant de faire un clean install j'ai upgradé simplement et je suis mitigé sur LION
En 1h j'ai testé rapidement sur mon MBP i7 15"

bons points :
- ok Ical, mail, adress book c'est plus beau
- semble plus réactif
- full screen
- nouveau finder
- multiple gesture sympa...la fin de la souris ^^

mais...
mauvais points
- launchPad me sert à rien
- mix entre iOS et OS x je trouve bizarre 
- surchauffe !!!

C'est le dernier point qui me gave...vu sur le forum même je pense que la dernière mise à jour 10.7.1 ne change rien
Parfois donc les ventillo se mettent en marche 5 bonne minutes
Du coup à part le bruit, les composants doivent être touché

Sinon j'ai d'autres questions :
- pas réussi à créer le boot USB en suivant les instructions sur le site (http://lifehacker.com/5823096/how-to-burn-your-own-lion-install-dvd-or-flash-drive)
au démarrage il détecte bien ma clé puis le logo pomme se transforme en panneau Interdit (rond barré) ?? J'ai fais qq choses de mal??

- j'Ai 4GO de mémoire passer à 8 ou 6 GO va aider à Lion ou pas ? En sachant je fais parfois de la vidéo amateur famille montage imovie mais c'est tout
Le reste bureautique classic

Merci ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> Que veux tu comme explication?
> 
> Avec la magic mouse si t'es en plein écran tu vas vers le bas une fois, un mini temps d'arrêt et tu redescends vers le bas même si tu as l'impression que tu es à fond en bas de l'écran. A ce moment le dock apparait... C'est la même procédure qu'expliqué plus haut.



Ca marche !


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca marche !



Oui, je me suis "fait avoir", comme toi sans doute. En fait ça marchait, mais on n'y avait même pas prêté attention. Il est vrai que je ne suis pas un habitué du "full screen". J'aime bien avoir la barre des menus sous les yeux, surtout la partie à droite. Or elle est masquée en mode plein écran


----------



## hellbola (19 Août 2011)

En fait je n'avais pas trop fait attention mais batterie pleine, l'autonomie annoncée est de 3h45 en navigation web sous Lion....Incroyable un telle perte !!
Je rappel que j'ai un Mbp 15" I7 2,3 2011 et qu'avec Sl j'etais à 7H annoncées!
Dès que je rentre chez moi je dégage Lion.


----------



## Gauk (19 Août 2011)

Salut, comme pas mal de gens mon gros souci est la surchauffe, l'autonomie qui a chuter de 30% je repasse des ce soir a SL, j'ai acheter un Macbook Air pour l'autonomie, le silence et la j'ai un four qui marche avec des pile...

Lion reste sympa a part ca vu que je suis pas un pro au final je vois pas une grosse différence.


----------



## hellbola (19 Août 2011)

Moi c est pareil il brule l ordi c est incroyable!


----------



## fragelrock (20 Août 2011)

Gauk a dit:


> Salut, comme pas mal de gens mon gros souci est la surchauffe, l'autonomie qui a chuter de 30% je repasse des ce soir a SL, j'ai acheter un Macbook Air pour l'autonomie, le silence et la j'ai un four qui marche avec des pile...
> 
> Lion reste sympa a part ca vu que je suis pas un pro au final je vois pas une grosse différence.



je me tate aussi de revenir sur SL :mouais:
ce que j'aime sur Lion c'est de s'habituer à mission control, le multiple gesture poussé et les nouveaux effets
mais moi j'ai opté pour un SDD 120GO et mes ventillos tournent mais seulement sur des programmes genre import iphoto sinon silence complet:love:


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Voir les messages 37, 38, 39.



J'ai vu le message 39. Or, chez moi, la clé crée avec Lion Disk Maker demande une connexion internet que j'ai finis par avoir en connectant mon mac directement en ethernet. Or, même avec ça, l'installer ne marche pas car il ne peut récupérer certains composants. Pourtant, je suis bien relié au net puisque Safari fonctionne sur cette clé de démarrage minimaliste.



iluro_64 a dit:


> Il semble que Little Snitch te pose un problème avec l'accès Internet. Je pense que tu devrais le désactiver, le temps d'essayer de connecter proprement à Internet.



Little Snitch était peut être en cause pour mes plantage, mais pas pour l'installation puisque mon disque interne a été formaté et donc il est vide.

*Fin de l'histoire quand même :
* pour ceux que ça intéresse.
J'ai fini par réinstaller Snow Léopard. Puis fait la mise a jour pour avoir le Mac App Store puis chargé Lion puis installé ce nouveau système et fait la mise a jour. Quatre bonne heure juste pour ça  Quel merde.

Bon, je n'ai pas une clean installe, mais cela semble marché. Plus de plantage depuis hier soir. J'attend de voir mais je devais avoir un truc qui ne plaisait pas a Lion. Un peu dommage de ne pas pouvoir faire une installation propre en archivant l'ancien système et non en mixant les deux.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2011)

hellbola a dit:


> En fait je n'avais pas trop fait attention mais batterie pleine, l'autonomie annoncée est de 3h45 en navigation web sous Lion....Incroyable un telle perte !!
> Je rappel que j'ai un Mbp 15" I7 2,3 2011 et qu'avec Sl j'etais à 7H annoncées!
> Dès que je rentre chez moi je dégage Lion.


Peut-être pas une idée géniale de rebrousser chemin aussi vite :

un article d'Apple paru hier invite à faire toutes les mises à jour de ses logiciels tiers (softwares, pilotes, patchs, etc) quand la batterie se décharge trop vite,

et recommande de passer par le Moniteur d'activité pour les débusquer.


----------



## hellbola (20 Août 2011)

Je vais lire ça de près. Comprenez juste que lorsqu'on bosse 90% du temps en déplacement, donc sur batterie, il y a des impératifs qu'on ne peut ignorer...
Je regarde néanmoins cet article, je ne rentre chez moi que dans 10 jours 
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Bon je viens de lire et faire ce qu'ils disent.
Malheureusement je n'ai rien à mettre à jour via l'App Store et encore moins de détectable dans le Moniteur d'Activité. En fait seul Safari en utilisation normale prends maximum 9% du CPU.
Dans 10 jours je suis chez moi, c'est le temps qu'a Apple pour sortir un correctif ou je repasse sous SL, à contre coeur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2011)

Dix jours, ça te laisse aussi le temps de lancer le Moniteur d'activité de temps à autre (ou d'afficher  sa roue dans ton Dock, avec son menu _Présentation_),

et de retrouver (= mettre à jour ou désinstaller) tout ce que tu as pu installer sur ton Mac avant la mise à niveau.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Août 2011)

Alors après l'impossibilité d'eteindre à cause de Mail voilà un nouveau bug qui concerne Safari.
La barre du haut est devenu vierge sans les menus, les raccourcis et extension...


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2011)

hellbola a dit:


> En fait je n'avais pas trop fait attention mais batterie pleine, *l'autonomie annoncée est de 3h45 en navigation web sous Lion* ... *Incroyable* un telle perte !!
> Je rappel que j'ai un Mbp 15" I7 2,3 2011 et qu'*avec SL j'étais à 7H annoncées *!
> *Dès que je rentre chez moi je dégage Lion*.



Oui mais Lyon c'est la canicule et Lion c'est l'avenir ! 

Il est loin l'époque où l'on mettait un tigre (Mac Os X 10.4) dans son moteur pour que tout roule !


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

Et voila, replantage sur mon Lion tout beau tout propre. En fait, c'est en passant Safari et/ou iTunes en version plein écran que ça finis par planter.


----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et voila, replantage sur mon Lion tout beau tout propre. En fait, c'est en passant Safari et/ou iTunes en version plein écran que ça finis par planter.



Avec Safari en plein écran, j'ai perdu tout à l'heure l'accès à la barre des menus qu'on obtient en mettant le curseur tout en haut de l'écran. Ensuite, tous les bureaux virtuels que je créais avec Mission Control n'avaient plus de barre de menus, les anciens bureaux gardant, eux, la leur. J'ai dû redémarrer le Mac pour que tout fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## crisangou (21 Août 2011)

À lire quelques messages, il est loin le temps où tout devait aller sous Lion puisque peu de plaintes...
J'ose plus employer Safari qui "kernel Panic" pour un oui ou pour un non, j'ose à peine effleurer le trackpad pour changer de bureau tant la fixation à un "bureau" est purement aléatoire (en fait c'est généralement le bureau sur lequel j'ai dédié Mail qui, après 3 secondes, zappe vers le suivant...).  Et les fenêtres du finder qui perdent leurs attributs... Je ne parle pas des produits Microsoft ou Adobe qui sont totalement à la ramasse, quand à la batterie qui perd la moitié de son autonomie j'ai trouvé le truc, ai acheté un deuxième chargeur que j'ai installé au bureau...
Ma question: est-ce qu'Apple se foutrait pas un peu de notre gueule? ma 1ère bécane fut un Apple IIe en 1983, depuis lors, que des mac (14 si mon compte est bon)... jamais... je dis bien jamais... je n'ai eu une telle sensation de laisser aller de Cupertino.. Trop oqp sans doute à racheter des brevets pour leur iOS5 et de mettre en avant les iPad et iPhone de tous poils...  
Il serait tant que ça change... On nous vend des Rolls et à la première révision moteur on perd la moitié de la puissance...le switch pourrait se faire aussi dans l'autre sens à force de nous prendre pour des pommes..
Bon dimanche à tous...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Avec Safari en plein écran, j'ai perdu tout à l'heure l'accès à la barre des menus qu'on obtient en mettant le curseur tout en haut de l'écran. Ensuite, tous les bureaux virtuels que je créais avec Mission Control n'avaient plus de barre de menus, les anciens bureaux gardant, eux, la leur. J'ai dû redémarrer le Mac pour que tout fonctionne à nouveau.





crisangou a dit:


> À lire quelques messages, il est loin le temps où tout devait aller sous Lion puisque peu de plaintes...
> J'ose plus employer Safari qui "kernel Panic" pour un oui ou pour un non, j'ose à peine effleurer le trackpad pour changer de bureau tant la fixation à un "bureau" est purement aléatoire (en fait c'est généralement le bureau sur lequel j'ai dédié Mail qui, après 3 secondes, zappe vers le suivant...).  Et les fenêtres du finder qui perdent leurs attributs...



Le problème ne viendrait-il pas du fait qu'il y a plusieurs bureaux ? 

Perso, je n'ai qu'un bureau et aucun des problèmes que vous rencontrez.


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Le problème ne viendrait-il pas du fait qu'il y a plusieurs bureaux ?
> 
> Perso, je n'ai qu'un bureau et aucun des problèmes que vous rencontrez.



 En effet, je pense que Le problem vient de cette function. Mais Bon, C'est Un peu dim age de s'en privet quand meme. C'est une des grosse nouveauté de lion.


----------



## Dead head (21 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, je pense que Le problem vient de cette function. Mais Bon, C'est Un peu dim age de s'en privet quand meme. C'est une des grosse nouveauté de lion.



Non, les divers bureaux ne sont pas une nouveauté de Lion, SnowLeopard et Leopard avaient leurs Spaces.

Dis, tu te relis avant de poster, ou bien c'est ton clavier qui bug ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Dis, tu te relis avant de poster, ou bien c'est ton clavier qui bug ?



On dirait plutôt un coup du correcteur automatique de Lion.


----------



## alek1982 (21 Août 2011)

J'ai un gros  pb depuis que j'ai installé Lion, mon  imprimante samsung scx3205 ne veut plus imprimer en wifi...... (elle est  branchée sur la livebox 2 d'orange) 
il y a un message d'erreur qui dit "Fichier d'impression non accepté" 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

À Alek

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL905?viewlocale=fr_FR

en espérant que cela résolve ton problème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> De mon côté Mail empêche souvent l'extinction



Dans Mail > Menu BAL > Reconstruire


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Non, les divers bureaux ne sont pas une nouveauté de Lion, SnowLeopard et Leopard avaient leurs Spaces.



Oui, mais pas de la même manière. La, c'est un logiciel plein écran, un écran spécifique.



Dead head a dit:


> Dis, tu te relis avant de poster, ou bien c'est ton clavier qui bug ?



LOL. En effet, désolé, j'ai honte. J'ai écris ça ce matin au réveille sur mon iPad et en effet, je n'ai pas relu. Lamentable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être pas une idée géniale de rebrousser chemin aussi vite :
> 
> un article d'Apple paru hier invite à faire toutes les mises à jour de ses logiciels tiers (softwares, pilotes, patchs, etc) quand la batterie se décharge trop vite,
> 
> et recommande de passer par le Moniteur d'activité pour les débusquer.



mdworker bouffe 50 à 70% des ressources...

euh, le souci est que mdworker est lié à SpotLight.... qui bien sûr est un logiciel "tiers" !

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> mdworker bouffe 50 à 70% des ressources...
> 
> euh, le souci est que mdworker est lié à SpotLight.... qui bien sûr est un logiciel "tiers" !
> 
> :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


Tout autant que Time Machine


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Avec Safari en plein écran, j'ai perdu tout à l'heure l'accès à la barre des menus qu'on obtient en mettant le curseur tout en haut de l'écran. .



Es-tu bien certain de l'avoir perdue ?
J'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'ai voulu voir l'intérêt du plein écran avec Safari. Lorsque j'ai voulu voir la barre des menus, elle n'a pas apparu à l'instant de la manuvre. J'ai été un peu surpris. Alors j'ai insisté et maintenu la position plus longtemps, et enfin elle est revenue.

Quant à l'intérêt du plein écran avec Safari : très relatif, en ce qui me concerne. J'aime bien avoir la barre des menus sous les yeux, ne serait-ce que pour voir l'heure .


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Es-tu bien certain de l'avoir perdue ?
> J'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'ai voulu voir l'intérêt du plein écran avec Safari. Lorsque j'ai voulu voir la barre des menus, elle n'a pas apparu à l'instant de la man&#339;uvre. J'ai été un peu surpris. Alors j'ai insisté et maintenu la position plus longtemps, et enfin elle est revenue.
> 
> Quant à l'intérêt du plein écran avec Safari : très relatif, en ce qui me concerne. J'aime bien avoir la barre des menus sous les yeux, ne serait-ce que pour voir l'heure .



Ben hier un gros bug sur Safari : la barre d'outils du haut disparue...
Aucun raccourci des sites ni extension et ni barre de recherche...


----------



## alek1982 (21 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses

( impossible d'imprimer en wifi via livebox2 en usb depuis que j'ai LION avec mon imprimante Samsung SCX3205, il est écrit "fichier non accepté)

J'ai fais les mises a jour via la pomme télécharger les mises a jour, j'ai téléchargé le nouveau pilote samsung du 10 aout.....

Mon imprimante imprime via le protocole IPP je rentre son adresse 192.168.1.1 il trouve son logiciel automatiquement (selection automatique) qui est IMprimante PostScrip générique
cela ne fonctionne pas.....
J'ai reessayé en mettant logiciel de l'imprimante : "selectionner le modele de votre imprimante" et je met "Samsung SCX-3200 Series"

et la toujours:
"fichier d'impression non accepté"

quelqu'un a le même problème, et a trouvé la solution??

ou je ne sais peut etre pas trouver le bon logiciel une fois telechargé en effet j'ai telecharge ce logiciel "SamsungPrinterDrivers2.2" puis ouvert et installé, mais je ne sais pas ou le retrouver pour le selectionner dans le logiel d'imprimante lors de la configuration.... 

merci d'avance


----------



## nemrod (21 Août 2011)

Je crois que je deviens fou, j'ai fait plusieurs installation, dont seule la première était une MAJ et la dernière sans import de mes donnés TM mais en manuel car même si je n'importait que mes documents j'avais des bugs comme des reliquats de Parallels Desktop dans le menu contextuel.

Un autre bug, il m'arrivait de ne pas pouvoir modifier la luminosité du clavier. Depuis ma dernière installation je pensais être débarassé de ces bugs ou du moins de la plupart et bien non j'ai fait la c......e d'appuyer sur la touche de réglage de la luminosité du clavier et j'ai à nouveau le sigle "interdit".

Là j'avoue que je commence à avoir les boules


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

alek1982 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses
> 
> ( impossible d'imprimer en wifi via livebox2 en usb depuis que j'ai LION avec mon imprimante Samsung SCX3205, il est écrit "fichier non accepté)
> 
> ...



Vider le cache de l'imprimante ?

Sinon, il y a peut-être un souci sur ta borne wifi... et des paramétrages à revoir.

Ce qui est troublant pour moi, c'est - même s'il s'agit d'un autre modèle d'imprimante - que je n'ai pas la moitié du quart du dixième des problèmes rencontrés par certains sur ce fil avec Mac OS Lion et notamment l'impression via le wifi par une Time Capsule en réseau avec une autre TC proche de la box.


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2011)

crisangou a dit:


> On nous vend des Rolls et à la première révision moteur on perd la moitié de la puissance...le switch pourrait se faire aussi dans l'autre sens à force de nous prendre pour des pommes ...



Et oui ! Et dans les pommes il y a aussi des pépins, si je puis dire !


----------



## tomahawkcochise (21 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pas du tout d'accord avec toi ! Les bugs d'installation n'ont rien à voir avec le fait de procéder par une "clean install" ou en suivant tout simplement les préconisations d'Apple.
> 
> Je n'ai pas fait de clean install et je n'ai absolument aucun bug lié à l'installation.
> 
> ...



oui je suis d'accord avec toi, il me semble tout de même que les utilisateurs qui rencontrent de gros problèmes après avoir installé Lion (que ce soit en clean install ou en upgrade) cela dépend vraiment beaucoup du type de leur machine (et donc de l'hardware embarqué : il serait d'ailleurs très intéressant de réaliser une statistique à ce sujet!), par contre le "saint Graal" de la réparation des autorisations du disques : mouais :
http://www.valhalla.fr/2005/09/27/de-lutilite-de-reparer-les-autorisations-sous-mac-os-x/


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs, je ne dis pas autrement :

_Après une mise à jour : réparer les autorisations_

Dans un autre fil, je ne sais plus où d'ailleurs, j'écris que c'est à peu de chose près la seule fois où c'est nécessaire.
Cela l'est également lorsqu'on fait de la customisation et qu'on touche au dossier ~Library ou au dossier ~System/Library et aux icônes en général et en particulier celles des applications Apple telle que Finder, Safari, Mail, Préférences Système, etc..

Sinon, bien évidemment, la réparation des autorisations n'est pas la panacée et le remède miracle à tous les soucis, cela se saurait ! 

Je connaissais l'article dont tu fais référence.

Là également où je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est à propos de la configuration propre à chaque système et par conséquence à chaque utilisateur, et qu'avant de passer de Snow Leopard à Lion, il y a tout de même quelques précautions de rigueur à prendre.
Il n'empêche que lorsque je prends la dernière mise à jour 10.7.1 qui pour moi pèse quelques 17 Mo, je reste étonné que cette même mise à jour "générique" en pèse 79, et que de plus, certaines sont spécifiques à des configurations particulières telles que Mac Mini ou MacBook Air.
Il semble également que tout ce qui est en rapport avec les configurations de réseaux, les connexions Wifi et comme le dit Apple à demi-mot, les logiciels "tiers" (pourtant commercialisés sur AppStore), ont un impact sur la stabilité de Mac OS Lion.
Il est vrai que je n'ai rencontré que des problèmes absolument mineurs comparés à ceux de certains, et je ne pense pas être un cas isolé.

Dans la gestion de mon système :
- j'ai plusieurs plans de sauvegarde dont un Time Machine couplée à une Time Capsule
- 1 clone systématique CCC tous les mois et sauvegarde mensuelle des BAL, de tous les documents importants sur un support externe (un HD iOmega FireWire 800) + iDisk *
- je ne m'autorise que très rarement à télécharger des logiciels "exotiques"
- mes applications sont systématiquement à jour
- je fais un ménage complet à peu près tous les mois 1/2: suppression des caches, fichiers DS-Store, autorisations, vérification du disque, vérification de l'intégrité des fichiers .plist, vérification des maintenances liées à Unix (jour, hebdo, semaine), effacement de l'espace libre, réinitialisation de Safari, reconstruction de la base Mail...
- lorsque je supprime une application, pour une raison ou pour une autre, les mettre à la corbeille comme au bon vieux temps n'est plus suffisant, il faut aller dans le système mettre à la corbeille tout un tas de fichiers (le champion en la matière étant Google Chrome qui vous installe une douzaine de trucs dont certains ne sont pas très "usuels" pour un navigateur "honnête"

Je n'ai JAMAIS formaté, JAMAIS pratiqué une clean install. Ma machine actuelle (MacBookPro 5,1) était sous Leopard, upgradée lors de sa sortie en Snow Leopard et à présent sous Mac OS Lion sans absolument aucun problème.

*À propos de la lenteur supposée d'iDisk, j'utilise Transmit pour faire la synchronisation de ces fichiers et non le Finder......et bien évidemment, je déplore sa disparition annoncée et son remplacement par un iCloud qui n'a strictement rien à voir.....

Quant à mon dernier jugement à propos de Lion, il était assez largement excessif eu égard à ce qu'a été Vista. Mac OS Lion est un nouveau système avec trop de changements dans l'expérience utilisateur d'une part, et d'autre part sans l'ombre d'une explication précise de la part d'Apple.
Je suis désolé, mais le triptyque Version / AutoSave / Reprise qui est absolument chiadé et intelligent aurait mérité un référentiel autrement plus précis que ce qu'Apple a fourni et qu'il y a non seulement un déficit énorme de communication de la part d'Apple - que je juge proprement scandaleux - d'une part et des journalistes qui ont raconté des tonnes de conneries !

Par exemple, page 22 d'Avosmac *NON*, *Reprise n'est pas une atteinte à la vie privée et à la confidentialité des informations contenues sur son ordinateur !*

Autre exemple : *LaunchPad prépare le tactile pour Mac OS* Non, Launchpad est un formidable lanceur, discret, rapide  et efficace !

J'en passe et des meilleures !

En ce sens, OUI, Mac OS Lion n'est pas mieux que Vista !!!!!! Alors que c'est probablement la meilleure version de Mac OS X !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2011)

XP était mieux que VISTA.
SL était mieux que Lion. 


Il est vrai que avec Lion j'ai failli jeter mon mac (désavantage des portables) tellement il plantait, et pourtant j'ai 3 portables, 2 avec windows 7 et un MAC OS, j'aurai parié que j'aurai voulu jeter un PC en premier, bah non.


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

Le Lion sort tout juste de sa cage , laissez lui le temps de s'adapter et d'être dompté !
Les fauves vivent de moins en moins longtemps chez Apple .....


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Le Lion sort tout juste de sa cage , laissez lui le temps de s'adapter et d'être dompté !
> Les fauves vivent de moins en moins longtemps chez Apple .....



Il sort pas tout juste de sa cage (les betas et tout et tout), vista c'est fait allumé très vite après qu'il soit sorti aussi. Pas de traitement de faveur .

Pour ma part je suis plus déçu de mon passage de SL à Lion, que de XP à vista, c'est pour dire


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

Paye ta discutions à 5H00 du matt sur deux fils diff 

T'as du en chier grave pour être plus déçu par lion que par vista ! j'imagine méme pas les galéres pour amener un etre humain a dire ça , toute mes condoléances


----------



## c_line28 (22 Août 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser Firefox plutôt que safari ?.. Ultrarapide aucun souci pour moi. Suite de ma mésaventure avec mon new mbp, pour moment tt va bien, j'ai installé la cs5 DP en version évaluation, qq'un aurait'il un serial avec le bon script pour bloquer màj a me fournir ?...


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser Firefox plutôt que safari ?.. Ultrarapide aucun souci pour moi. Suite de ma mésaventure avec mon new mbp, pour moment tt va bien, j'ai installé la cs5 DP en version évaluation, qq'un aurait'il un serial avec le bon script pour bloquer màj a me fournir ?...



Hum hum. Ils n'en ont pas chez Adobe ?


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser Firefox plutôt que safari ?.. Ultrarapide aucun souci pour moi. Suite de ma mésaventure avec mon new mbp, pour moment tt va bien, j'ai installé la cs5 DP en version évaluation, qq'un aurait'il un serial avec le bon script pour bloquer màj a me fournir ?...



Hum ! Hum ! Hum !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

c_line28 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser Firefox plutôt que safari ?.. Ultrarapide aucun souci pour moi. Suite de ma mésaventure avec mon new mbp, pour moment tt va bien, j'ai installé la cs5 DP en version évaluation, qq'un aurait'il un serial avec le bon script pour bloquer màj a me fournir ?...



Tu me permettras de ne pas être d'accord du tout avec ce conseil !

À propos des navigateurs, je préconise toujours d'en avoir deux.

Le premier est sans nul doute Safari, 100% intégré à toutes les spécificités de Mac OS Lion.

Que reproche-t-on exactement à Safari ? D'être gourmand en ressources ? Ah, oui, concrètement pour ma part (sur 4 Go) entre 3 et 4% des ressources mémoire. Cela s'appelle est gourmand !
Je n'ai jamais lu d'arguments crédibles, concrets, logiques pour sacrifier Safari sous Mac OS X.

Pour le choix du second navigateur, depuis Mac OS Lion, je ne sais plus trop, à vrai dire. J'utilisais Firefox et je suis particulièrement déçu par la nouvelle version. Camino est du même tonneau. Opéra est sans doute une solution à tester, et si le développeur de Shiira voulait s'en donner la peine...

Bien évidemment, il y a des utilisateurs qui ont leurs habitudes avec FireFox et c'est bien évidemment un sacrifice trop important que de le ranger au rang des antiquités, mais il ne me semble pas que Mozilla ait fait l'effort d'adapter son navigateur aux nouvelles gestures, par exemple.

Quant à Google Chrome, intéressez-vous à ce que ce navigateur installe dans les fichiers de votre bibliothèque et sans nul doute que vous pourrez bannir à vie cette solution intrusive.

Ah le bon vieux temps d'Omniweb !


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Que reproche-t-on exactement à Safari ? D'être gourmand en ressources ? Ah, oui, concrètement pour ma part (sur 4 Go) entre 3 et 4% des ressources mémoire. Cela s'appelle est gourmand !



À ce propos, je trouve qu'il y a eu quelques changements depuis que je suis en 10.7.1
Ces changements ne concernent pas Safari proprement dit avec lequel je n'ai pas constaté d'anomalie de consommation en mémoire, mais plutôt un comportement général de la gestion de la mémoire. J'avais signalé dans un post que les 4 Go de mon vieil iMac semblaient être devenus insuffisant car je constatai du swapping, pas très important, mais suffisamment "insolite" pour le surveiller. Or, depuis que je suis passé en 10.7.1, je n'observe plus ce phénomène, ou, pour être tout à fait précis, pas davantage que du temps de SL, c'est à dire à peine, et lorsque j'utilise des applications graphiques.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À ce propos, je trouve qu'il y a eu quelques changements depuis que je suis en 10.7.1
> Ces changements ne concernent pas Safari proprement dit avec lequel je n'ai pas constaté d'anomalie de consommation en mémoire, mais plutôt un comportement général de la gestion de la mémoire. J'avais signalé dans un post que les 4 Go de mon vieil iMac semblaient être devenus insuffisant car je constatai du swapping, pas très important, mais suffisamment "insolite" pour le surveiller. Or, depuis que je suis passé en 10.7.1, je n'observe plus ce phénomène, ou, pour être tout à fait précis, pas davantage que du temps de SL, c'est à dire à peine, et lorsque j'utilise des applications graphiques.



Je remarque la même chose, et effectivement cela peut être lié à ce correctif 10.7.1.
Mais aussi, au fait que Mac OS X Lion change considérablement les choses non seulement au niveau de l'organisation des fichiers (recherche, classement, coup d'&#339;il, etc...) , mais aussi de leur enregistrement (AutoSave, Reprise, Version) et nécessairement cette mise à jour Lion entraîne la reconstruction de tous les répertoires, de Time Machine, des disques connectés et dont la conséquence, en fonction du nombre de fichiers à traiter, des ressources largement sollicitées. En clair il n'y a pas que l'indexation SpotLight.
Tout en veillant à ce que les températures des CPU / GPU ne dépassent pas des seuils critiques, ce qui suppose des ventilateurs en parfait état de marche (propreté par exemple), il faut patienter que les routines mises en place par ce nouveau système se terminent.
À titre personnel, j'avais quelques 100 Go de données sur le SSD, plus de 800 Go sur des disques externes, sans compter la sauvegarde Time Machine.
En quelques jours, tous ces soucis d'utilisation de la mémoire (où il semble que 2Go soient un minimum à peine exploitable), de température du CPU, de la capacité des batteries, ont disparu.

Safari, Mail, Agenda sont ouverts je suis à 1,61GB
Température CPU 54°C
Ventilateurs 2000rpm
Lors de la connexion à la Time Capsule pour la sauvegarde Time Machine, cela grimpe un peu aux alentours de 70°C et des ventilateurs entre 4000 et 5500 rpm
Je ne sais plus si c'est comparable à Snow Leopard, mais cela me semble bien normal.

Un autre élément important, sous Mac OS X, et qui ne concerne pas nécessairement Lion, est l'encombrement disque, où il n'est jamais bon de descendre en dessous de 10à15% d'espace libre. Quand on a un SSD de 128Go, c'est très étroit !


----------



## c_line28 (22 Août 2011)

Hum hum dsl pour cette question que je n'aurais point du poser ! LOL  Pour safari, en effet très bon navigateur, mais je reste sur Firefox car je suis webmaster...


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2011)

Safari gourmand à la limite on s'en fou, juste il est nul, long à lancer, long sur internet, des fonctions qui marchent pas, trop d'apparition de roue coloré. 

Et depuis Lion c'est plus le seul navigateur à être nul, déjà FF avant Lion était décevant, chrome sa allait.

Depuis Lion en tout cas, je trouve que chrome est nul (quelques bugs), FF est nul (bugs également), et SAFARI reste le pire de tous .... 

J'ai donc garder safari pour les raisons cités dessus et chrome.


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Safari gourmand à la limite on s'en fou, juste il est nul, long à lancer, long sur internet, des fonctions qui marchent pas, trop d'apparition de roue coloré.
> 
> Et depuis Lion c'est plus le seul navigateur à être nul, déjà FF avant Lion était décevant, chrome sa allait.
> 
> ...



Tout est nul quoi. Mais a par sa sa va .
Tu switch pas biento sur pécé ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Safari gourmand à la limite on s'en fou, juste il est nul, long à lancer, long sur internet, des fonctions qui marchent pas, trop d'apparition de roue coloré.
> 
> Et depuis Lion c'est plus le seul navigateur à être nul, déjà FF avant Lion était décevant, chrome sa allait.
> 
> ...




:hosto:


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> :hosto:



Hé oui ! on rigole bien !

     :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:  :love:


----------



## Larme (22 Août 2011)

_Idem, mais la flemme de mettre plein de smileys _


----------



## redsquare (22 Août 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, Lion est installé sur trois de mes quatre machines.

Jusqu'ici, absolument aucun problème n'est à déplorer.

Pas de chaleur particulière, et mon iMac 24" de 2009 n'a jamais été aussi nerveux et rapide.

Avant le passage à Lion, je m'étais dit qu'il serait préférable de passer de 4 Go de RAM à 8, je vais le faire parce que ça ne pourra pas nuire à ma machine, mais en vérité, il n'y a même pas besoin.

Pour moi, Lion, c'est impeccable.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Tout est nul quoi. Mais a par sa sa va .
> Tu switch pas biento sur pécé ?



Je suis déjà sur PC et sur MAC, alors non je garde les deux OS. C'est interdit ? Il faut choisir entre MAC et windows ? J'ai même un fixe sur ubuntu qui est plus réactif que Lion (normal avec la "nouvelle" interface graphique)... 

C'est pas tant le MAC qui me gave, c'est Lion. 

Avec SL j'avais pas grand chose a reprocher, je voulais tester Lion je n'aurai pas dû, Lion c'est comme SL en moins bien, avec plein de chose qui sont totalement inutile pour mon usage.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Août 2011)

Encore une fois : Gros Bug sur Safari avec la barre d'outil du haut qui a disparue...
Pfffffff
Je me demande si ça ne vient pas de 1password...


----------



## Sylow (22 Août 2011)

Retour d'experience 

Je possède un Macbook Pro 17" middle 09 C2D 2,8 ghz / WD 500go 7200 

Comme avec SL je l'ai directement acheté à sa sortie.

J'ai fait une clean install (c'est le mieux)

Premier sentiment : La réactivité !!!! Bien plus rapide dans la navigation du finder etc 

Ensuite j'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe plus mais en meme temps c'est l'été et il faut chaud dans l'apparte donc je suis reservé encore sur ce point

Au sujet de l'autonomie j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdue 1h en bureautique+ wifi mais d'en avoir gagné en usage vidéo, apres 2 films de pres de 2h il me restait 50% de batterie 

Aucun regret de mon upgrade meme si quelques bug avec bowtie. j'utilise Chrome RAS


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Août 2011)

Bon je sais pas si ce que je dis est utile, mais j'en avais marre d'avoir perdu le précédent/suivant sur les navigateurs (chrome & FF), je suis donc aller dans préférence système et j'ai mis "balayer entre les pages" => j'ai choisi "balayer latéralement avec 3 doigts".

Il faut juste qu'il soit libre et c'est bon .... c'est un détail, mais un détail très utile vu le temps que je passe à faire des recherches.


----------



## NQuoi (23 Août 2011)

Bon, après quelques jours d'utilisation (à nouveau de Lion), un peu, beaucoup, de lecture, mon MBP prend doucement la mesure de ce nouvel OS.
La mise à jour 10.7.1 + différents plugins PS, et surtout la suppression d'AirDisplay (c'est lui qui générait le lancement intempestif de l'économiseur d'écran) il ne semble plus y avoir de problèmes...
Par contre, en guise de navigateur j'utilise Safari et/ou Opera selon le type de sites.
Grosso modo, tout ce que je connais, avec cookies, mots de passe... c'est pour Safari... Tout ce qui plus exotiques, des recherches un peu au pif, je préfère Opera qui supprimera les cookies en quittant


----------



## Deborah (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour à Tous
J'ai enregistré Lion sur un DD apple (issu d'un i-Book qui avait fait son temps, et recyclé en DD portable). Là, pas de problème. Ca va très vite. J'au renoncé à le faire sur une clef USB tellement ça prend de temps.
Mais une question : IWork n'a pas l'air compatible avec LION. Est-ce moi qui suis naze ou Apple qui s'en fiche ? En revanche office 208 a l'air de ne pas poser problème ; en tout cas à l'installation je n'ai pas encore testé in vivo

Je travaille habituellement sur Mac mini  & Snow Leopard, et pour l'instant je teste LION, à partir du DD externe. Mais ce matin, le redémarrage a l'air de se prolonger : quel est le temps raisonnable pour que LION démarre ? (Etant donné son "poids" je suppose que ça prend du temps mais à quel moment c'est anormal ?

Rappel : le site * Roaring Apps* propose une liste (incomplète mais néanmoins) des logiciels mis à jour. Pour l'instant de mon point de vue trop de périphériques  ne sont pas compatibles : scanner, imprimante laser par ex.


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2011)

Deborah a dit:


> IWork n'a pas l'air compatible avec LION.


iWorks est abandonné. Remplacé par Pages.
Par contre NeoOffice (version à jour) fonctionne.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> iWorks est abandonné. Remplacé par Pages.
> Par contre NeoOffice (version à jour) fonctionne.



Ne pas confondre Apple Works qui lui est abandonné depuis longtemps (purement PPC) et a été remplacé par iWork, suite logicielle comprenant Pages, Numbers et Keynote.
iWork est toujours disponible sur l'Apple store en tant que suite logicielle.
Sur le Mac Apple Store, les éléments d'iWork sont vendus séparément, mais la notion de suite est toujours présente.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> iWorks est abandonné. Remplacé par Pages.
> Par contre NeoOffice (version à jour) fonctionne.



Oui, mais !

Ne pas confondre effectivement AppleWorks et iWork qui n'ont strictement rien à voir.

S'il faut combler les manques créés par la disparition d'AppleWorks, autant pour le traitement de texte, le tableur et les présentations *iWork * est l'idéal et n'est pas très onéreux tout de même. NeoOffice et/ou LibreOffice ne sont tout de même pas comparables ! Il y manque QuickLook, Version, les nouvelles gestures, le plein écran et surtout l'intégration iCloud. Et je ne parle pas d'une interface triste à pleurer et d'une ergonomie contestable, sans compter de nombreux bugs...

En revanche, s'il faut combler la perte du Dessin Vectoriel contenu dans AppleWorks, là je suis d'accord : LibreOffice, NeoOffice peuvent faire l'affaire ainsi qu'Inkscape. Mais il y a pas mal d'imperfections dans l'interprétation de quelques formes d'objet. Impossible à admettre dans un contexte professionnel.


Quant au bitmap, si Aperçu livré avec Lion s'est considérablement amélioré, on pourra se contenter de Gimp pour éviter de craquer la tirelire sur PhotoShop. Avec les mêmes réserves : interface, ergonomie, puissance, ne sont pas comparables.


L'autre alternative est SheepShaver...... qui permet de faire tourner sous Mac OS Lion AppleWorks dans un environnement "Classic" !

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137010/sheepshaver-ressuscitez-classic

J'ai testé, cela fonctionne bien - mais lentement tout de même -  sous Lion !


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Par contre, en guise de navigateur j'utilise Safari et/ou Opera selon le type de sites.
> Grosso modo, tout ce que je connais, avec cookies, mots de passe... c'est pour Safari... Tout ce qui plus exotiques, des recherches un peu au pif, je préfère Opera qui supprimera les cookies en quittant


 Quid de la _Navigation Privée_ proposée par _Safari_ ?


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Août 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Bon, après quelques jours d'utilisation (à nouveau de Lion), un peu, beaucoup, de lecture, mon MBP prend doucement la mesure de ce nouvel OS.
> La mise à jour 10.7.1 + différents plugins PS, et surtout la suppression d'AirDisplay (c'est lui qui générait le lancement intempestif de l'économiseur d'écran) il ne semble plus y avoir de problèmes...
> Par contre, en guise de navigateur j'utilise Safari et/ou Opera selon le type de sites.
> Grosso modo, tout ce que je connais, avec cookies, mots de passe... c'est pour Safari... Tout ce qui plus exotiques, des recherches un peu au pif, je préfère Opera qui supprimera les cookies en quittant



Pour Safari, faut creuser un peu du côté des cookies


----------



## NQuoi (23 Août 2011)

J'ai cru comprendre que la navigation privée de Safari n'empêche pas les cookies, mais seulement ne conserve pas de traces de l'historique, donc pas d'intérêt si c'est bien cela.


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

L'aide de _Safari_ semble m'indiquer le contraire...
Cependant, il me semble avoir lu un topic où était recensé un p'tit bug concernant cette _Navigation_ _Privée_...

Pour moi, il te crée un nouvel environnement qui sera supprimé dès que tu quitteras cette option.


----------



## batoupépé (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 13,3 pouces d'entrée de gamme. Je viens de capter qu'Apple a sorti un nouveau système d'exploitation le Lion. A la réception de mon mac cela vaut il le coup que je passe de snow leopard à lion?  Je suis nul en informatique et c'est mon premier mac.

Merci par avance


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

Normalement, tu peux avoir Lion gratuitement (Explications dans la FAQ de Lion).

Je conseillerais cependant de le télécharger et ne pas l'installer pour l'instant, mais de le garder sur une clé USB ou DVD (explications également dans la FAQ précédemment citée et linkée), puis d'attendre que sorte la version 10.7.2 ou 10.7.3 peut-être avant de l'installer...


----------



## sebkulu (23 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Normalement, tu peux avoir Lion gratuitement (Explications dans la FAQ de Lion).
> 
> Je conseillerais cependant de le télécharger et ne pas l'installer pour l'instant, mais de le garder sur une clé USB ou DVD (explications également dans la FAQ précédemment citée et linkée), puis d'attendre que sorte la version 10.7.2 ou 10.7.3 peut-être avant de l'installer...



Tu trouves que la 10.7.1 n'est pas suffisamment stable à ton goût? 

Si oui, peux-tu développer s'il-te-plait, ça m'intéresse 

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2011)

batoupépé a dit:


> Bonjour je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 13,3 pouces d'entrée de gamme. Je viens de capter qu'Apple a sorti un nouveau système d'exploitation le Lion. A la réception de mon mac cela vaut il le coup que je passe de snow leopard à lion?  Je suis nul en informatique et c'est mon premier mac.
> 
> Merci par avance




Il se peut même que tu reçoives ton ordinateur avec Lion préinstallé.


----------



## AntD78 (23 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je suis nouveau sur le site et je souhaite d'abord remercier tout le monde pour l'aide fournie. 
J'ai, quant à moi, des petites questions (basiques mais qui me turlupinent)à vous poser. 

J'ai un MbP sur lequel j'ai installé Lion (dl depuis le Mac App Store). De plus, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de Lion sur un disque dur externe. Mais voilà, imaginons, que je possède un second iDevice me permettant d'installer OsX dessus. Que faut-il faire pour installer Lion dessus ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait en démarrant l'iDevice appuyer sur alt pour avoir accès sur le disque à prendre pour le démarrage. Mais, cela veut il dire que chaque démarrage suivant nécessitera la connexion en usb de mon DD ou non une fois que l'installation est faite pour la première fois elle y reste ? 
Seconde question, j'ai fait la sauvegarde sur mon disque dur externe, pour installer lion je crois comprendre qu'il y a deux chemins : premièrement soit je le connecte en usb sur mon bureau et je vais dans ma partition et je clique sur installer mac os x lion, soit je fais alt + démarrage et je suis la procédure, est ce bien cela ? Y a t il des différences selon les méthodes ? 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très clair, je l'espère au moins. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne soirée


----------



## batoupépé (23 Août 2011)

Merci pour les messages. J'ai encore une question: est ce que quand on installe Lion on efface les logiciels déjà installés genre Iphoto et nos données?


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Tu trouves que la 10.7.1 n'est pas suffisamment stable à ton goût?
> 
> Si oui, peux-tu développer s'il-te-plait, ça m'intéresse
> 
> Merci


Ce sont surtout certaines incompatibilités qui me poussent à rester encore sous Snow Leopard, mais également l'absence de réel besoin de passer à Lion.
Sans oublier les quelques problèmes (apparemment) de chaleur et de batterie.
Donc même si mon MacBook peut manger le Lion, je ne le ferais pas.
Par contre, lorsque mon MacBook Air arrivera, j'aurai Lion dessus par défaut. Mais si j'avais le choix, je le laisserais sous Snow Leopard quelques temps... Je ne suis pas pressé, et les nouveautés ne m'attirent pas plus que ca.





batoupépé a dit:


> Merci pour les messages. J'ai encore une question: est ce que quand on installe Lion on efface les logiciels déjà installés genre Iphoto et nos données?


Si tu ne fais pas de clean install, normalement non. Mais on effectue toujours une sauvegarde de ses données au cas où. (exemple, l'installation plante à 50% pour X raison.)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Ce sont surtout certaines incompatibilités qui me poussent à rester encore sous Snow Leopard, mais également l'absence de réel besoin de passer à Lion.


Pour quelqu'un qui est nul en informatique et qui touche son premier Mac en Snow Leopard, le challenge me paraît se situer ailleurs :

ou rester sous Snow leopard, version stable, très bien documentée en librairie et sur le net, 
mais acquérir des habitudes qu'il faudra changer au bout de quelques mois en passant enfin à Lion (_et, à la lecture, des 81 pages de ce sujet, ça semble se faire souvent dans la douleur&#8230;_),

ou passer tout de suite à Lion, version encore récente, sans manuel structuré, 
mais assimiler d'emblée des gestes et protocoles qui resteront valides un bon moment.


----------



## Spec (24 Août 2011)

J'allucine quand meme de voir sur mon imac le ventilateur CPU tourné parfois à 3000rpm avec seulement safari et mail ouvert sous lion alors qu'avant il n'a jamais dépassé les 1300 sous Snow !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Il faut laisser le système se mettre en place ! Après quelques heures, toutes les routines - et elle sont très nombreuses au passage de Mac OS X Lion - ayant été effectuées, tout devient normal.

Bien évidemment, cela n'empêche qu'il faille surveiller la température du CPU, et avoir un système de ventilateurs "propre" !


----------



## funkkz (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je me demandais du haut de mon ignorance si le fait que, sous lion, mon MPB chauffe (beaucoup plus que sous snow) et que la batterie tienne moins longtemps, pourrai avoir des conséquence sur ma iMachine?? 

Un peu la flemme de repasser sous snow, pensez-vous que la divine mis a jour pour régler ces petit soucis arrivera sous peu?


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Ce sont surtout certaines incompatibilités qui me poussent à rester encore sous Snow Leopard, mais également l'absence de réel besoin de passer à Lion.
> Sans oublier les quelques problèmes (apparemment) de chaleur et de batterie.
> Donc même si mon MacBook peut manger le Lion, je ne le ferais pas.
> Par contre, lorsque mon MacBook Air arrivera, j'aurai Lion dessus par défaut. Mais si j'avais le choix, je le laisserais sous Snow Leopard quelques temps... Je ne suis pas pressé, et les nouveautés ne m'attirent pas plus que ca.


 
Ok, du coup je comprends mieux ton point de vue 
Merci pour ta réponse 





Jmichel33 a dit:


> Il faut laisser le système se mettre en place ! Après quelques heures, toutes les routines - et elle sont très nombreuses au passage de Mac OS X Lion - ayant été effectuées, tout devient normal.
> 
> Bien évidemment, cela n'empêche qu'il faille surveiller la température du CPU, et avoir un système de ventilateurs "propre" !


 
Un gros +1, je remarque aussi (si tant est que c'est bien ça que tu as voulu dire) qu'au démarrage de la machine, et d'ailleurs comme de n'importe quelle machine sur n'impore quel OS, il y a un bon paquet de code qui s'exécute ce qui fait fort logiquement grimper la T°CPU en flèche, et donc les rotations du ventilo.



Sinon, d'un point de vue strictement personnel, ce que j'en pense:
Dans l'absolu, pour moi ce n'est pas l'OS qui fait que ça chauffe plus, un OS reste un OS, et fait ce qu'on lui demande (enfin fait ce que les bouts de code lui demandent).
Après, oui, il y a sûrement des mécanismes dans OS X Lion qui sont différents, et requièrent peut-être plus de puissance CPU qu'avant (enfin plus de cycles...), pour s'exécuter.
Et de ce fait, pour une même action donnée, le processeur devant réaliser plus d'opérations que sous SL (par exemple), on notera une chauffe plus importante 
Et ce, malgré un ratio d'efficacité par Watt en faveur du SandyBridge, si on le compare par exemple au C2D - Si on fait un comparatif sur la même machine, donc avec le même CPU, c'est encore plus vrai 

Maintenant, ceci reste très personnel et ne prétend en aucun cas se substituer à une vraie étude qui décrirait d'éventuels problèmes de surconsommation CPU à cause de routines mal codées dans Lion


----------



## Dead head (24 Août 2011)

Ce que j'ai remarqué depuis que j'ai fait passer mon MacBook Pro de SnowLeopard à Lion (et sans aucune mesure objective), c'est que les tout premiers jours mon ordi chauffait beaucoup mais qu'il s'est calmé ensuite.

Par ailleurs, il met beaucoup plus de temps à démarrer quand je l'allume, mais il s'éteint par contre très vite (aussi vite que sous SL).


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Ce que j'ai remarqué depuis que j'ai fait passer mon MacBook Pro de SnowLeopard à Lion (et sans aucune mesure objective), c'est que les tout premiers jours mon ordi chauffait beaucoup mais qu'il s'est calmé ensuite.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il met beaucoup plus de temps à démarrer quand je l'allume, mais il s'éteint par contre très vite (aussi vite que sous SL).



J'ai constaté des phénomènes du même ordre, sur mon iMac.

En ce qui concerne la mise en route, je pense que ça va petit peu plus vite qu'auparavant, avec un bémol toutefois.

Pendant quelques jours, j'ai aussi constaté des périodes au cours desquels les ventilateurs devenaient plus ou moins bruyants. Dans le même temps, j'observai une activité importante, pour ne pas dire intense, du process mdworker qui, n'est autre que le process de l'indexation si ne ne m'abuse. Au fil du temps, ça s'est calmé.

La mise hors service a un temps différent selon les options de Reprise que l'on prend. Ainsi, si on choisit de ne rien rouvrir à la mise sous tension, la mise hors tension est d'autant plus rapide que le nombre d'applications est faible au moment du lancement de l'extinction. Au contraire, si on choisit de sauver toutes les fenêtres, et que plusieurs applications sont ouvertes ainsi que leurs fenêtres "documents", il est tout à fait compréhensible que pour sauver "tout le cirque" laissé en état au moment de l'extension cela prend d'autant plus de temps.

Le bémol. Je dois préciser que j'utilise MobilMe, iDisk et la synchronisation.
Si je fais les synchronisations manuellement, je n'ai pas de souci d'attente. En revanche, si elle se fait automatiquement (préférences), elle a le "mauvais goût" de le faire en suivant le cycle de boot. J'ai remarqué cela un peu par hasard. Il arrive que je sois devant la machine en attendant la mise en service, attendant l'instant où elle est sensée accepter une commande. En général cette première commande est le lancement de Mail et de Safari. Constatant un temps de latence "anormal" j'ai lancé le moniteur d'activités. Celui-ci m'a indiqué que Mail et Safari ne répondaient. J'ai aperçu la petite roue de synchronisation de MobileMe tournant comme une folle. Tant qu'elle a tourné, et ça peut prendre du temps, tout était pratiquement bloqué. J'ai vérifié ce phénomène plusieurs fois, et j'ai changé les préférences de synchronisation. Depuis, la mise en service et le lancement sont redevenus normaux.
D'une certaine façon on pourrait penser à un bug. Il y a peut-être une raison logique à ce phénomène, car je ne travaille pas avec l'iMac et le MBP simultanément, et, hypothèse plausible, cela complique la synchronisation de ne pas trouver toutes les machines en service en même temps. Toutefois, je pense que la synchronisation a un niveau de priorité de tâche peut-être trop élevé, et "conquiert" internet pour son seul usage. sait-on jamais


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai constaté des phénomènes du même ordre, sur mon iMac.
> 
> En ce qui concerne la mise en route, je pense que ça va petit peu plus vite qu'auparavant, avec un bémol toutefois.
> 
> ...



Petite question d'ordre pratique sur les services: Peut-on désactiver le service d'indexation?
Parce que bon, avec un SSD hein... l'indexation moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Nan, mais une fois terminée, l'indexation se fait au fur et à mesure, hein 
C'est juste qu'ils partent d'un système déjà existant ou d'un backup de données TM ou du même genre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Petite question d'ordre pratique sur les services: Peut-on désactiver le service d'indexation?
> Parce que bon, avec un SSD hein... l'indexation moi ce que j'en dis...



Mais l'indexation n'a rien à voir avec un SSD ou non !

L'indexation est liée à Spotlight et aux sauvegardes. Depuis Panther, SpotLight utilise SearchKit qui va créer des indices sur le contenu. Ces indices ont d'ailleurs évolué avec Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard, et je suppose qu'ils ont considérablement changé avec Mac OS Lion pour des raisons tenant à mon avis à AutoSave / Reprise / Version d'une part, et à Time Machine d'autre part. Et surtout SpotLight lui-même évolue considérablement sous Mac OS Lion !

Les supports HD ou SSD n'a strictement rien à voir, si ce n'est, que le traitement doit différer.

Il n'est JAMAIS bon de tuer une indexation en cours, et en l'occurrence il faut être un peu patient que le système se stabilise...


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Mais l'indexation n'a rien à voir avec un SSD ou non !
> 
> L'indexation est liée à Spotlight et aux sauvegardes. Depuis Panther, SpotLight utilise SearchKit qui va créer des indices sur le contenu. Ces indices ont d'ailleurs évolué avec Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard, et je suppose qu'ils ont considérablement changé avec Mac OS Lion pour des raisons tenant à mon avis à AutoSave / Reprise / Version d'une part, et à Time Machine d'autre part. Et surtout SpotLight lui-même évolue considérablement sous Mac OS Lion !
> 
> ...





On est d'accord qu'il faut bien que les index ils soient écrits quelque part hein?
Donc, mis à part sur le disque, je vois pas bien où ils peuvent l'être 

Ensuite, je ne veux pas tuer une indexation en cours, juste désactiver le service pour ne plus qu'il s'exécute à partir du prochain démarrage 

Sérieux, je me suis si mal exprimé que ça?  

Et, je préciserai au final qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un souci psychologique sur les éventuelles pertes de performances et/ou ralentissements système que ça pourrait engendrer, car je n'ai rien vu de tel 
C'est juste que:
-Je n'utilise pas Spotlight
-Je ne compte pas utiliser Spotlight
-A choisir entre pouvoir rechercher sur mon Mac plus efficacement, et avoir une durée de vie un poil plus longue sur mon SSD, je choisis la durée de vie de mon SSD 
-Surtout, je m'en cogne les roubignolles par terre de l'indexation, dans le sens où de toute façon, indexées ou pas, grâce au SSD, les données peuvent être retrouvées extrêmement rapidement 

Après, attention, si cette même indexation est aussi utilisée pour des mécanismes comme Version ou TimeMachine (de ce que j'ai compris de vos 2 posts, a priori c'est le cas), effectivement, je ne la désactiverai pas 
Moi je partais du principe que l'indexation était la même que sous Windows Vista/Seven, à savoir juste indexer le contenu de l'ordinateur (fichiers, données, répertoires, liens Internet, etc...)
Si je suis dans l'erreur, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, je suis là pour ça!    


Edit: Ah oui, j'oublie une raison super importante, j'ai envie d'en apprendre un peu plus sur mon Mac, et commencer à trifouiller un peu dedans, sans pour autant tout casser bien sûr, d'où ma question ici-même 


Edit2: Bon, ben j'ai trouvé en fait 
Par contre, j'ai vu un truc qui m'a moyennement plu par rapport à la désactivation de l'indexation Spotlight, mais ça concernait a priori une version beta de Lion 
Pour les curieux, c'est ICI que ça se passe


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Août 2011)

Mes premières impressions :
J'ai Lion depuis une journée (installé d'office sur le mac mini que je viens d'acquérir donc je n'avais pas le choix...)  et ben Lion rame
la petite roue multicolore mouline très souvent
C'est extrêmement désagréable et inquiétant d'avoir un ordi flambant neuf qui soit aussi poussif

J'espère que c'est juste le rodage (un de vous a parlé de temps nécessaire pour que le système se mette en place, mais je ne sais pas si ça s'applique à la situation que je décris), mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu à roder mon Imac il y a 3 ans.
J'ajoute que j'ai transféré le contenu de ce dernier (Leopard) sur le mac mini Lion, donc peut-être que Lion rame à cause de ça ?

Au fait : 
1 - une MAJ d'assistant de migration spécialement consacrée au transfert Léopard vers Lion est disponible depuis environ une semaine
2 - si vous avez Virus Barrier, le firewall + antimalware +antivirus d'Intego, allez sur le site d'Intego pour désautoriser + désinstaller le logiciel sur votre Mac source, car VB a _son propre désinstalleur_ (éviter toute autre façon de faire). Ce sera fait en 2 minutes et vous pourrez faire la migration. Si vous ne pensez pas à faire cela il est probable à mon avis que la migration coincera (c'est ce qui m'est arrivé, mais je n'ai identifié la source du problème = Virus Barrier, qu'après de longues heures de frustration ! Dès que j'ai eu désinstallé VB la migration a enfin pu se faire).


----------



## big41 (24 Août 2011)

Salut tout l'monde 
J'suis revenu de vacances avec plus de 9Go de copie TM sur mon SSD, et j'ai découvert Lion 10.7.1, c'est cool... mais ça change quoi ?
J'ai encore des freeze du dock, j'ai perdu le fond d'écran, iPhoto ne voulait plus s'ouvrir à la connexion de l'iPhone, Safari met deux ou 3 rebond avant de s'ouvrir (avec un SSD...  )
Bref, pas encore ai point, vivement la 10.7.8...


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Août 2011)

Concernant l'indexation et l'usage de SpotLight, je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de méconnaissance du sujet.

Je suggère donc à ceux qui ne savant pas très bien comment ça marche et comment on s'en sert, de fouiller un peu dans le possibilités (critères) de recherche. Lorsqu'ils auront compris que ces critères sont plutôt riches, même si l'on n'en voit pas l'utilité, ils seront à même de comprendre que pour répondre rapidement à une combinaison de critères  il faut que tous les éléments puissent être rapidement accessibles. Il n'y a pas que des noms de fichiers et autres bagatelles, il y a aussi le contenu des fichiers, et cela est beaucoup plus difficile à gérer. L'indexation limitée à des noms de fichiers n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt puisque le dispositif de gestion d'un disque les connait déjà. À chaque terme correspond un index, et à un index correspond toutes les possibilités du terme en matière de localisation sur un disque.

Je pense en avoir assez dit pour susciter un peu de curiosité  et inciter à aller regader de plus près ce qu'on peut en faire


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

+1 sur iluro_64

Entre les _Commentaires Spotlight _(visibles via un Cmd+i) et notamment la recherche à l'intérieure des documents, Spotlight, c'est plutôt sympa...
J'ai des tonnes de documents, et chercher un document qui explique le BGP (Border Gateway Protocol), c'était plutôt pratique...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Août 2011)

Plus je teste OS X 10.7, plus j'aime Windows 7 et OS X 10.6. Le seul côté positif de Lion, c'est que j'ai beaucoup progressé avec le terminal. J'ai rarement vu un OS tant orienté "neuneu" (l'assistanat est dans l'air du temps), des graphismes repoussants (iCal, Carnet dadresse et le fond de Mission Control), des nouveautés aussi inutiles quinachevées, une ergonomie aussi douteuse, des manque de réglages évidents et la disparition de nombreuses fonctionnalités aussi pratiques que productives. 

Et plus on creuse, plus on rencontre des problèmes. Le dernier en date observé lors de mes essais étant labsence de son via lHDMI (qui fonctionne avec 10.6). Lion doit être redémarré au moins 2x par semaine (iStat fini par le plus sactualiser), le réseau nest pas toujours dispo en sortie de vieille, des applications finissent un jour ou lautre par rebondir sans fin et jen passe. Le pire, cest que jétais passé aux MacBook parce quils pouvaient passer leur vie sans jamais avoir besoin dun reboot même en changeant souvent de mode dalimentation et en utilisant régulièrement la veille. A croire que les fonctions de restauration des applications après redémarrage ont été ajoutées parce que le système doit être redémarré !

Quant à ce qui a été sérieusement mis à niveau comme Mail, il sagissait purement et simplement dune obligation tant lancien était dépassé. Merci Apple pour cet ersatz qui finalement ne vaut même pas les 23  demandés. Lion, cest VRAIMENT le Vista dApple.

Dans ce qui reste de positif :
- temps de boot / arrêt
- cmd + alt + v (ça leur aurait fait trop mal au cul de reprendre couper/coller)
- Air Drop


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

J'ai pas rencontré de problème de son via HDMI sur le MacMini...


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Concernant l'indexation et l'usage de SpotLight, je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de méconnaissance du sujet.
> 
> Je suggère donc à ceux qui ne savant pas très bien comment ça marche et comment on s'en sert, de fouiller un peu dans le possibilités (critères) de recherche. Lorsqu'ils auront compris que ces critères sont plutôt riches, même si l'on n'en voit pas l'utilité, ils seront à même de comprendre que pour répondre rapidement à une combinaison de critères  il faut que tous les éléments puissent être rapidement accessibles. Il n'y a pas que des noms de fichiers et autres bagatelles, il y a aussi le contenu des fichiers, et cela est beaucoup plus difficile à gérer. L'indexation limitée à des noms de fichiers n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt puisque le dispositif de gestion d'un disque les connait déjà. À chaque terme correspond un index, et à un index correspond toutes les possibilités du terme en matière de localisation sur un disque.
> 
> Je pense en avoir assez dit pour susciter un peu de curiosité  et inciter à aller regader de plus près ce qu'on peut en faire





Larme a dit:


> +1 sur iluro_64
> 
> Entre les _Commentaires Spotlight _(visibles via un Cmd+i) et notamment la recherche à l'intérieure des documents, Spotlight, c'est plutôt sympa...
> J'ai des tonnes de documents, et chercher un document qui explique le BGP (Border Gateway Protocol), c'était plutôt pratique...



Effectivement, dans ma recherche pour savoir ce qu'était SpotLight, afin de savoir s'il était utile ou non de l'activer/désactiver, j'ai vu que c'est extrêmement puissant 
Vais voir ce qu'il peut réellement m'apporter au quotidien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> On est d'accord qu'il faut bien que les index ils soient écrits quelque part hein?
> Donc, mis à part sur le disque, je vois pas bien où ils peuvent l'être
> 
> Ensuite, je ne veux pas tuer une indexation en cours, juste désactiver le service pour ne plus qu'il s'exécute à partir du prochain démarrage
> ...



Rien n'a voir avec l'indexation sous Windows... !

Pour moi, SpotLight, surtout la dernière version sous Lion, encore améliorée (QuickLook complètement intégré) est réellement un outil de recherche non seulement puissant, mais aussi intelligent : multicritères, recherche booléenne... et ce que quelques soient le type de fichier recherché. Comment s'en passer ?!!!!
Et puis, n'oublions pas l'indexation des sauvegardes Time Machine....

Alors sans doute qu'il y a quelques désagréments lors de cette mise à jour de Mac OS Lion, et nécessaires, surtout si les disques sont bien remplis, mais cela ne dure pas....

Quant à la durée de vie de ton SSD, ce n'est pas l'indexation qui va considérablement changer les choses, tu auras changé d'ordinateur avant que ton SSD rende l'âme.... Cela s'use, on est bien d'accord, mais pas à ce point-là.

Ceci étant, le "blog" maclocal.free que tu cites est d'excellente qualité, même si je ne suis pas d'accord sur tout.... mais c'est aussi cela les macfan, comme au sein d'une même famille, chacun a son idée.... et sa vérité...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Août 2011)

Soit dit en passant, l'indexation de Windows fait bien plus que ce qu'on lit dans les forums où le noobs pense que c'est une simple indexation des noms des fichiers. 

Enfin, même si elle fait ce qu'on lui demande, la recheche de Windows n'a rien de commun avec Spotlight qui fait absolument tout y compris calculatrice basique.


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> (...)
> avec Spotlight qui fait absolument tout y compris calculatrice basique.


C'est d'ailleurs ma calculatrice préférée quand je ne l'utilise pas via _Alfred_...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Plus je teste OS X 10.7, plus j'aime Windows 7 et OS X 10.6. Le seul côté positif de Lion, c'est que j'ai beaucoup progressé avec le terminal. J'ai rarement vu un OS tant orienté "neuneu" (l'assistanat est dans l'air du temps), des graphismes repoussants (iCal, Carnet dadresse et le fond de Mission Control), des nouveautés aussi inutiles quinachevées, une ergonomie aussi douteuse, des manque de réglages évidents et la disparition de nombreuses fonctionnalités aussi pratiques que productives.
> 
> Et plus on creuse, plus on rencontre des problèmes. Le dernier en date observé lors de mes essais étant labsence de son via lHDMI (qui fonctionne avec 10.6). Lion doit être redémarré au moins 2x par semaine (iStat fini par le plus sactualiser), le réseau nest pas toujours dispo en sortie de vieille, des applications finissent un jour ou lautre par rebondir sans fin et jen passe. Le pire, cest que jétais passé aux MacBook parce quils pouvaient passer leur vie sans jamais avoir besoin dun reboot même en changeant souvent de mode dalimentation et en utilisant régulièrement la veille. A croire que les fonctions de restauration des applications après redémarrage ont été ajoutées parce que le système doit être redémarré !
> 
> ...



Je veux bien te croire, mais qu'est-ce qui est neuneu ?

LauchPad qui est un formidable lanceur discret et efficace ou les commentaires qui vont expliquer qu'il s'agit de préparer les esprits au tactile ?

AutoSave / Reprise / Version qui est d'une intelligence fonctionnelle rare ou les commentaires qui t'expliquent que Reprise et AutoSave sont des atteintes à la vie privée et à la confidentialité des informations ?

Que tout ne soit pas rose bisounours, et qu'il y ait ici ou là quelques imperfections, nous sommes à 10.7.0 / 10.7.1 et ces petits défauts de jeunesse n'ont strictement rien à voir avec Vista où rien ne fonctionnait !!!!

Je suis désolé, mais un Mac, cela ne s'éteint pas lorsqu'on l'utilise tous les jours (cela se met en veille) - sauf bien évidemment un portable lors de son transport, et c'est ainsi depuis Mac OS X. Alors qu'iStats qui n'est rien que l'information ait besoin d'être réinitialisé, c'est plutôt le souci du développeur de cette application, plutôt que d'Apple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------




Larme a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs ma calculatrice préférée quand je ne l'utilise pas via _Alfred_...



Je plussoie de bonheur...

Ceci étant le bonheur d'Alfred (que j'utilisais) comme lanceur risque d'être largement troublé par l'arrivée et l'efficacité de LaunchPad (qui a besoin d'être paramètré pour donner toute sa puisance)


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Soit dit en passant, l'indexation de Windows fait bien plus que ce qu'on lit dans les forums où le noobs pense que c'est une simple indexation des noms des fichiers.
> 
> Enfin, même si elle fait ce qu'on lui demande, la recheche de Windows n'a rien de commun avec Spotlight qui fait absolument tout y compris calculatrice basique.



Il fait tellement tout qu'il peut te plomber une clef USB ...


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je plussoie de bonheur...
> 
> Ceci étant le bonheur d'Alfred (que j'utilisais) comme lanceur risque d'être largement troublé par l'arrivée et l'efficacité de LaunchPad (qui a besoin d'être paramètré pour donner toute sa puisance)


 
C'est peut-être l'effet nouveauté et également parce que l'unique machine sous Lion pour l'instant est le MacMini de mon oncle, mais j'ai remarqué que je préférait taper plutôt que de bouger la souris (surtout quand son écran est un TV d'une 40aine de pouce LED) 
Donc je pense qu'_Alfred_ a encore de beaux jours chez moi, et que le _LaunchPad_ risque de ne pas s'activer souvent...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> C'est peut-être l'effet nouveauté et également parce que l'unique machine sous Lion pour l'instant est le MacMini de mon oncle, mais j'ai remarqué que je préférait taper plutôt que de bouger la souris (surtout quand son écran est un TV d'une 40aine de pouce LED)
> Donc je pense qu'_Alfred_ a encore de beaux jours chez moi, et que le _LaunchPad_ risque de ne pas s'activer souvent...



Rien n'interdit de lancer Launchpad par un raccourci clavier !

Dans Préférences Clavier / Raccourcis Clavier c'est même prévu, mais pas opérant, pour le moment.... mais bon Automator n'est pas fait pour rester au fond de son trou...
Pour le moment, un coin actif affiche Launchpad.....
Maintenant, si tu aimes Alfred, c'est ton libre choix que je peux comprendre puisque je l'utilisais en complément de XMenus et bien évidemment de SpotLight....


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Soit dit en passant, l'indexation de Windows fait bien plus que ce qu'on lit dans les forums où le noobs pense que c'est une simple indexation des noms des fichiers.
> 
> Enfin, même si elle fait ce qu'on lui demande, la recheche de Windows n'a rien de commun avec Spotlight qui fait absolument tout y compris calculatrice basique.



Bah oui, mais quand bien même la recherche Windows recherche:
-Fichiers
-Dossiers
-Données personnelles
-Contenu Multimédia
-Liens internet
-Favoris
-Historique (tout internet/lectures Audio/lectures Vidéo/etc..)
-Services système
-Exécutables
-...

Ben je ne l'ai jamais vraiment utilisée 
Je veux dire, ok, je tapais effectivement le nom des services que je souhaitais exécuter dans le champ de recherche Windows, mais les connaissant par coeur, je n'avais pas besoin que ladite recherche s'exécute quoi :-/
En fait, c'est surtout que je n'ai jamais ressenti le besoin de m'en servir, mais ça peut peut-être changer avec Mac OS X, et ce que peut m'apporter SpotLight, je vais éventuellement m'en servir plus que ce que je pensais au départ 
Je vais voir avec le temps


----------



## kaos (24 Août 2011)

ma nana vient d'acheter le même MBP que moi mais elle a eu Lion direct ( moi SL )
je regarde régulièrement son ordi pour me faire a Lion ( je l(ai eu gratuit mais toujours sur ma machine non installé.

je n'y arrive pas , j'utilise iCal pour le taf et c'est pas possible , rien que pour ça , je ne met pas Lion , c'est a vomir !

j'ai beau me dire bah , c'est que du look , Je suis désolé , c'est plus fort que moi ...je sais c'est bête mais bon .


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

@kaos :
Tu peux changer le look d'iCal...

@JMichel33 :
Oui, mais pour _sélectionner_ l'application, faut cliquer dessus (en amenant son curseur dessus avant, évidemment), non ?
Ou alors, j'ai raté quelque chose... Et je pourrais peut-être dès lors l'utiliser...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> @kaos :
> Tu peux changer le look d'iCal...
> 
> @JMichel33 :
> ...



Non, tu n'as rien raté. Launchpad exige au minimum un clic sur l'icône pour que l'application soit lancée.... alors que bien évidemment Alfred ne nécessite que le clavier.


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Plus je teste OS X 10.7, plus j'aime Windows 7 et OS X 10.6. Le seul côté positif de Lion, c'est que j'ai beaucoup progressé avec le terminal. J'ai rarement vu un OS tant orienté "neuneu" (l'assistanat est dans l'air du temps), des graphismes repoussants (iCal, Carnet d&#8217;adresse et le fond de Mission Control), des nouveautés aussi inutiles qu&#8217;inachevées, une ergonomie aussi douteuse, des manque de réglages évidents et la disparition de nombreuses fonctionnalités aussi pratiques que productives.
> 
> Et plus on creuse, plus on rencontre des problèmes. Le dernier en date observé lors de mes essais étant l&#8217;absence de son via l&#8217;HDMI (qui fonctionne avec 10.6). Lion doit être redémarré au moins 2x par semaine (iStat fini par le plus s&#8217;actualiser), le réseau n&#8217;est pas toujours dispo en sortie de vieille, des applications finissent un jour ou l&#8217;autre par rebondir sans fin et j&#8217;en passe. Le pire, c&#8217;est que j&#8217;étais passé aux MacBook parce qu&#8217;ils pouvaient passer leur vie sans jamais avoir besoin d&#8217;un reboot même en changeant souvent de mode d&#8217;alimentation et en utilisant régulièrement la veille. A croire que les fonctions de restauration des applications après redémarrage ont été ajoutées parce que le système doit être redémarré !
> 
> ...



Je plussois avec les propos de Pascal.

J'ai installé 10.7.1 et je n'ai pas vu de réelle amélioration, si ce n'est un Safari un poil plus rapide, mais après plus d'une semaine sans internet...

Comme Pascal j'en ai marre d'avoir des apps qui un jour ou l'autre se mettent à rebondir dix fois dans le dock avant de s'ouvrir sans raison, de perdre parfois mon fond d'écran, de voir "encore" le dock se geler, d'avoir des apps qui ne fonctionnent plus correctement de manière aléatoire.
Bref, je n'ai jamais autant fait de reboot avec mon MBP que depuis Lion.

Et ce qui par dessus tout me gonfle c'est TM qui bouffe sans vergogne l'espace disque, j'en suis à 32Go après 10 jours sans sauvegarde TM sur DDE, ça fait quand même beaucoup et même après connexion du DDE j'ai toujours 32Go de copie, sur un SSD de 256Go ça fait beaucoup quand même... 

Par contre depuis 10.7.1 le TRIM semble être pris en charge car il est toujours activé sans que je n'ai eu à remettre le patch.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------

Tiens à propos un nouveau bug:
Hier soir avant d'aller me coucher j'éteins le MBP en passant par le menu pomme puis "éteindre".
J'ai bien la fenêtre qui s'ouvre et je confirme "éteindre".
Bon il met une plombe avec la roue qui tourne sur écran blanc pisseux mais il fini par s'arrêter.
Et ce matin, je veux le redémarrer et bien je tombe sur un MBP en veille 
Il me semble bien qu'il se soit réellement éteins hier soir, et non je n'ai pas paramètré de démarrage auto...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Août 2011)

ces Mac qui rament avec Lion, y compris les modèles flambant neuf d'août 2011,
ça vient d'un rodage qui se produit avec l'installation de tout nouvel OS ?
ou bien est-ce l'OS en lui-même qui est en cause ? Si c'est le cas et  avec de telles lenteurs et autres problèmes  (freeze par exemple)  évoqués ici, peut-on raisonnablement espérer que l'on pourra faire  tourner Lion avec 2 giga de RAM comme c'était possible avec ses  prédécesseurs ? Où est le progrès si on doit bourrer de RAM un nouvel OS  pour qu'il fonctionne correctement !!?? 
Aucune des nouveautés de Lion ne m'intéressent mais il me fallait un  nouveau mac (mac mini en l'occurrence) et je me trouve avec cet OS sur  les bras. Mon truc c'est la MAO et je travaille avec Logic et des  banques de son assez lourdes, alors j'ai besoin de la RAM pour elles.

Une des prochaines mises à jour de l'OS peut-elle supprimer des  problèmes pareils ou est-ce que, d'après vous, ce sont les bases même de  ce nouvel OS qui sont en cause ?


----------



## fabiendoc (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

et pardon de prendre le grand train des forums en marche.

Y-a-t-il dans cette communauré quelqu'un qui aurait déjà déjà la solution à cette très énervante nouvelle contrainte imposée par Lion, qui consiste à devoir systématiquement décocher une case lorsqu'on fait "éteindre" si on ne veut pas "rouvrir les fenêtres à la réouverture"??

Merci.


----------



## Rez2a (25 Août 2011)

fabiendoc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et pardon de prendre le grand train des forums en marche.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas, mais il me semble que mon raccourci clavier préféré permet d'esquiver cette pop-up : Ctrl+Alt+Cmd+Eject.


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

Allez encore un nouveau bug de Lion 
J'ai iTunes Safari et Mail d'ouvert en plein écran, et iPhoto en mode normal.
Dans un suivi de message RSS (iFon.fr), je reçois un lien vers une app pour iPhone à découvrir sur l'app store via iTunes.
Je clique dessus comme j'ai l'habitude de le faire, ça ouvre un onglet dans Safari sur un page Apple, normal, et ensuite ça doit m'ouvrir la page d'iTunes... sauf que là je me retrouve avec devant iPhoto mais avec le bandeau de commande d'iTunes ???? 
Un glissé 4 doigts plus loin je me retrouve devant iTunes ouvert à la bonne page ???
Je ressaye avec un autre lien: idem.
Ça ouvre bien un onglet de Safari mais je me retrouve ensuite sur iPhoto 
Ça me gonfle, je ferme iPhoto et je recommence et ben là je me retrouve sur le bureau avec le bandeau iTunes mais rien dessous.
Je repasse iTunes en affichage normal et là ça remarche.
J'ai rien touché depuis ce matin, alors marre marre marre des bugs de Lion 
Je 'aime bien dans l'ensemble mais le déteste pour ces désagréments 
Je me crois au boulot avec windaube vista 

C'est à cause de Lion que le Steve Jobs a démissionné ?


----------



## macdesdrus (25 Août 2011)

jour à  tous moi le téléchargement a bien fonctionné mais long car je n'ai pas une super connexion 
des problèmes avec l'écriture sur du ntfs sur un disque dur externe et si d'ailleurs qqn a une solutions avec peu de code dans le terminal je suis preneur
office 2011 ne fonctionne pas avec les nouvelles fonctionnalités de lion comme autosave, versions, et plein écran
le plein écran est très agréable, les gestes multitouch aussi n'hésitez pas à télécharger


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

Encore un "truc" "marrant" sur Lion.
En passant par "à propos de ce Mac", je regarde l'occupation de mon disque.
Le barographe m'annonce 127Go de libre sur 255.
Bon... grosso modo j'ai donc la moitié de mon SSD de remplie.
Je passe par le finder et un coup de "lecture des infos" sur mon SSD et là surprise: 90,5Go d'utilisé et 165 environ de libre... 

Alors je m'amuse à calculer la somme audio, vidéo, photo et autre trucs comptabilisé et... ben ça donne pas le résultat affiché 

Par contre j'ai découvert qu'en additionnant le volume estimé libre et celui des copies je retombe sur l'espace libre donné par le finder.

Bref, un vrai m...dier à comprendre :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2011)

Y'a rien a comprendre, le but du jeu sous Mac OS X a toujours été d'avoir le maximum d'espace libre pour le swap, donc de toujours prévoir large et ne pas choisir son disque seulement sur la place occupée par ses données.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Dans l'ensemble, c'est pas la révolution... En effet encore peu de logiciel exploite les nouvelles fonctionalitées. Toute fois, mission control est pour moi le bien venu !
Il me semble qu'il consomme un peu moins de mémoire vive mais c'est peut être qu'une idée.

Malheureusement je trouve que le système est beaucoup moins stable que snow leopard surtout à la sortie de veille. 
Voici les problème que je rencontre:
- Les icônes du bureau disparaissent et réapparaissent après un petit tour dans mission control
- Finder se fige et même la combinaison cmd + option + echap ne marche plus (j'arrive toute fois à mettre iTunes sur play grâce au touche fonction du clavier) mais impossible d'arrêter proprement. Obligé de rester enfoncer sur le bouton de mise sous tension.

Voilà pour mes premières impression

Je suis sur un iMac fin 2009 avec Mac OS X 10.7.1


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, c'est pas la révolution... En effet encore peu de logiciel exploite les nouvelles fonctionalitées. Toute fois, mission control est pour moi le bien venu !
> Il me semble qu'il consomme un peu moins de mémoire vive mais c'est peut être qu'une idée.
> ...


Bienvenue au club...


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Encore un "truc" "marrant" sur Lion.
> En passant par "à propos de ce Mac", je regarde l'occupation de mon disque.
> Le barographe m'annonce 127Go de libre sur 255.
> Bon... grosso modo j'ai donc la moitié de mon SSD de remplie.
> ...



Quand je regarde le barographe et les infos du DDI HD (système) je trouve la même chose. Je ne cherche pas midi à 14 heures, et je ne me casse pas la tête davantage ! 

Quand j'additionne la somme des infos du barographe, et que je la soustrait du la capacité du HDI, je trouve la même que ci-dessus.  

Ne serais-tu pas du genre à ne pas faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quand je regarde le barographe et les infos du DDI HD (système) je trouve la même chose. Je ne cherche pas midi à 14 heures, et je ne me casse pas la tête davantage !
> 
> Quand j'additionne la somme des infos du barographe, et que je la soustrait du la capacité du HDI, je trouve la même que ci-dessus.
> 
> Ne serais-tu pas du genre à ne pas faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?



Grmpff... nan... j't'assure... sur mon MBP ça correspond pas... j'vais aller voir un marabou, mon MBP doit être envouté...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Encore un "truc" "marrant" sur Lion.
> En passant par "à propos de ce Mac", je regarde l'occupation de mon disque.
> Le barographe m'annonce 127Go de libre sur 255.
> Bon... grosso modo j'ai donc la moitié de mon SSD de remplie.
> ...


Apple vient de publier un article qui prévient que l'espace disponible calculé par le Finder inclut les Copies de sauvegarde locale (puisqu'il suffit de peu de chose pour les effacer) : 
c'est donc normal et obligatoire sous Lion (et réservé aux portables où Time Machine est activée loin de sa partition)

= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4878


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Août 2011)

salut à tous,

pensez-vous que les problèmes de lenteur ou/et de plantage que nous sommes nombreux à rencontrer avec Lion seront résolus par ses futures mises à jour ?

ou bien croyez-vous que ce serait carrément la structure de Lion qui ferait qu'on sera peut-être obligés de gonfler nos machines en RAM (par exemple) au bout du compte pour faire tourner de manière satisfaisante ce nouvel OS ?
Quel formidable progrès ce serait pour le coup !!! 

Moi je m'en fous de launchpad, Mail et compagnie : en acquérant un nouveau Mac il y a quelques jours je voulais simplement une machine suffisamment puissante, rapide et fiable pour continuer à faire de la MAO avec Logic, en cessant d'être limité par les performances trop modestes de mon Imac 2007. Pour l'instant c'est RATÉ. 
Par exemple je mets 10 à 15 minutes pour ouvrir un gros projet avec Logic alors qu'avec mon Imac je mettais 2 à 3 minutes avec la même application avant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

hb222222 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> pensez-vous que les problèmes de lenteur ou/et de plantage que nous sommes nombreux à rencontrer avec Lion seront résolus par ses futures mises à jour ?
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est des performances brute de la machine à part en changer les pièces, une MAJ n'apportera pas de révolution... par contre pour la stabilité c'est sûre (enfin je l'espère) 
Nous sommes tous de très gros Beta testeur 

C'est quoi ton nouveau MAC surpuissant?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je plussois avec les propos de Pascal.
> 
> ...
> 
> Par contre depuis 10.7.1 le TRIM semble être pris en charge car il est toujours activé sans que je n'ai eu à remettre le patch.


 
10.7.1 est une mise à jour des plus mineures. C'est à se demander comment ils ont pu donner le .1 à un correctif si léger. 



Madalvée a dit:


> Y'a rien a comprendre, le but du jeu sous Mac OS X a toujours été d'avoir le maximum d'espace libre pour le swap, donc de toujours prévoir large et ne pas choisir son disque seulement sur la place occupée par ses données.


 
:rateau:  

Bon amusement avec Lion. Perso, j'arrête d'y perdre du temps même en simples tests.


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Août 2011)

Bon, vu de mon poste [Mcbook Air 11" 2011 / i7/4Go Ram/256SSD], Lion a l'air pas mal...

Quelques interrogations cependant : ai monté un petit film d'1H sur iMovie est globalement, c'est assez long je trouve. Faudrait que je regarde par rapport a mon McBook 2010 et l'utilisation sur des projets complexes (FCP, Logic Audio, ...)

Idem, le store est globalement lent et airport pour l'accès aux réseaux wifi se comporte moins bien qu'un portable PC de même catégorie: connexion perdue, connexion à un spot mais absence d'internet, etc.


*J'essaie depuis une semaine de réinstaller le système et là c'est une catastrophe. *Impossible de réinstaller via la partition de Recovery (Pomme R au démarrage) car il demande à télécharger des composants supplémentaires. A partir de ce moment là, il indique 5 h et 30/50 minutes pour y arriver mais il n'y arrive jamais. la barre de progression avance très lentement jusqu'au tiers (environ 4H) puis ensuite rame à mort pendant 2/4 h jusqu'à ce que le réseau soit perdu et qu'il y ait un message d'erreur : impossible de télécharger...

C'est rageant. Suis-je le seul à essayer de réinstaller Lion via ce mode ?

T.


----------



## kaos (25 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> @kaos :
> Tu peux changer le look d'iCal...



@Larme
tu déchires !!!!  c'est énorme !  
Pff, tu crois que j'aurais pensé faire une recherche dans ce sens ? ben même pas


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Août 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des performances brute de la machine à part en changer les pièces, une MAJ n'apportera pas de révolution... par contre pour la stabilité c'est sûre (enfin je l'espère)
> Nous sommes tous de très gros Beta testeur
> C'est quoi ton nouveau MAC surpuissant?



Heuu, en fait une mise à jour peut vraiment rendre les "performances brutes" de la machine plus importantes. Notamment dans la gestion des drivers, on a vu des écarts hallucinants sur certaines cartes graphiques utilisées sur Windows et sur Mac. Sans parler d'open GL qui est à la traine sur Mac OS.

J'attends avec impatience une vraie update, malheureusement devoir attendre automne pour avoir la 10.7.2 me casse vraiment le c**, ma machine est lente à mourir depuis Lion. Sans parler des bugs aussi gros comme ceux de mission control.

Me sortez pas qu'un MBP i7 quad @ 2.3GHz n'est pas assez puissant hein


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (26 Août 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des performances brute de la machine à part en changer les pièces, une MAJ n'apportera pas de révolution... par contre pour la stabilité c'est sûre (enfin je l'espère)
> Nous sommes tous de très gros Beta testeur
> 
> C'est quoi ton nouveau MAC surpuissant?



Oh il est pas surpuissant, c'est le mac mini i5 sandybridge cadencé à 2,5 ghz avec les 4 giga de RAM. Mais normalement ça devrait être le jour et la nuit avec mon Imac 2007 core 2 duo, cadencé à 2 ghz avec ses 3 giga de RAM !!
Et ben non c'est Lion qui est la nuit. M.rde

Vivement une vraie update comme vient de l'écrire Hellix 06
VITE !!


----------



## big41 (26 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apple vient de publier un article qui prévient que l'espace disponible calculé par le Finder inclut les Copies de sauvegarde locale (puisqu'il suffit de peu de chose pour les effacer) :
> c'est donc normal et obligatoire sous Lion (et réservé aux portables où Time Machine est activée loin de sa partition)
> 
> = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4878



Oui je suis d'accord, l'espace disponible donné par le finder et le "plus d'info" est bien la somme de l'espace non utilisé et l'espace occupé par les sauvegardes.
Mais quand je fait la somme des données affichées par le bargraphe je ne retombe jamais sur mes pattes (sauf le cumul d'espace disponible).
Bref, c'est à ne rien y comprendre, mais ça ne va pas m'empêcher de profiter de Lion (enfin quand il ne bug pas  )


----------



## fabiendoc (26 Août 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, mais il me semble que mon raccourci clavier préféré permet d'esquiver cette pop-up : Ctrl+Alt+Cmd+Eject.




Merci beaucoup Rez2A: je vais essayer d'intégrer ce raccourci clavier dans mes habitudes pour éteindre mon Mac.
Mais je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi Apple se met à intégrer des options quasi-obligatoires sans permettre à l'utilisateur de choisir durablement celles qu'il préfère comme c'était toujours le cas avec les préférences système.
Je redoute, avec l'opulence acquise de la firme, le retrait de Jobs et le vieillissement général, qu'on entre dans les rendements décroissants: de plus en plus d'efforts et de coûts pour des "avancées" de plus en plus marginales: ainsi du passage de Léopard à Snow Léopard, puis de SL à Lion.

Merci encore.


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2011)

fabiendoc a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Rez2A: je vais essayer d'intégrer ce raccourci clavier dans mes habitudes pour éteindre mon Mac.


Au fait quid de cette séquence de touches avec les MacBook Air 2011 dépourvus de la touche eject ?


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Août 2011)

fabiendoc a dit:


> Je redoute, avec l'opulence acquise de la firme, le retrait de Jobs et le vieillissement général, qu'on entre dans les rendements décroissants: de plus en plus d'efforts et de coûts pour des "avancées" de plus en plus marginales: ainsi du passage de Léopard à Snow Léopard, puis de SL à Lion.




le changement de poste de SJ change strictement rien à Lion. Ensuite c'est logique qu'il y ai une décroissance et oui APPLE a de forte chance de rentrer en décroissance.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Août 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> le changement de poste de SJ change strictement rien à Lion. Ensuite c'est logique qu'il y ai une décroissance et oui APPLE a de forte chance de rentrer en décroissance.



 Tous ces posts me font penser aux prévisions économiques d'Alain Minc


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tous ces posts me font penser aux prévisions économiques d'Alain Minc



J'ai bien plus confiance dans mon horoscope :rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Août 2011)

Juste pour dire que depuis plusieurs jours et une dernière clean install, mon système semble avoir une bonne stabilité (je touche du bois).
A vrai dire mes trois soucis étaient :
Les vidéos youtube qui bloquaient Safari (résolu depuis mise à jour Flash);
Le masquage de la barre d'outil de Safari (qui était dû à une mauvaise manipulation);
Et enfin, Mail qui bloquait l'extinction (pour l'instant ça ne se produit plus).

Donc maintenant : Que du bonheur!!!
Vivement l'automne et iOs5!!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tous ces posts me font penser aux prévisions économiques d'Alain Minc



Enfaite non c'est un schéma classique de l'économie. 

Qui fait un peu près comme ça : 

Très forte vente, baisse des ventes, stabilisation. 

L'ipod a très bien suivi ce mouvement.  Le but étant quand même de rester le plus longtemps en mode "très forte vente".


----------



## big41 (27 Août 2011)

Les em...des continuent avec Lion.
Vers 14h30 je ferme mon MBP pour aller faire un tour, la batterie est encore chargée et loin d'être vide.
Je rentre à l'instant, réouvre mon MBP, et appuie sur une touche pour le réveiller et...rien...nada... la batterie est totalement vide, je dois reconnecter le chargeur pour pouvoir relancer le Mac qui s'était arrêté tout seul.
Alors MBP fermé, il est en veille, et si ça tient pas une AM sur la batterie où va-t-ton ?


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2011)

Dix jours avec le Lion. J'apprécie vraiment les nouveautés comme Auto-Save, Versions, Reprise, Mission control. Par contre, je ne me sers pas de Launchpad.

*Quelques petits bogues*, résolus petit à petit.

Il ne me reste plus qu'un problème avec iCal. Parfois, quand je crée un évènement ou quand je le déplace il disparaît, mais il peut réapparaître un peu plus tard. Je n'ai pas encore compris dans quel cas cela se produit.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finalement, depuis la réinstallation clean de Snow Leopard, mes deux MacBook démarrent bien plus vite qu'avec Lion. 12 secondes pour le Air et 15 secondes pour le Pro. Bref, bien content d'avoir viré cet OS. C'est aussi amusant de lire que le forum Mac OS qu'un grand nombre de personne cherche à ce que Lion se comporte comme Snow Leopard : assenceurs visibles, couleurs dans le finder, mouvements au trackpad, etc. Généralement, il n'y a que ceux qui avaient un Mac de bureau et ont acheté un pad avec Lion qui voient une avancée dans les gestes. Ceux qui avaient un portable avec Snow Leopard sont nettement moins ravis...


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> .../... Généralement, il n'y a que ceux qui avaient un Mac de bureau et ont acheté un pad avec Lion qui voient une avancée dans les gestes. Ceux qui avaient un portable avec Snow Leopard sont nettement moins ravis...



Cela peut, peut être s'expliquer par le fait de la taille du Magic Trackpad, il est bien plus confortable que celui des portables et permet plus de combinaisons auxquelles il faut s'habituer. Et puis passer d'une souris à un trackpad change l'outil et bouleverse totalement les habitudes alors que changer quelques habitudes avec le même outil est certainement plus perturbant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais un Mac, cela ne s'éteint pas lorsqu'on l'utilise tous les jours (cela se met en veille) - sauf bien évidemment un portable lors de son transport, et c'est ainsi depuis Mac OS X. Alors qu'iStats qui n'est rien que l'information ait besoin d'être réinitialisé, c'est plutôt le souci du développeur de cette application, plutôt que d'Apple.


 
Si t'es désolé, c'est bien, tout ira mieux alors. 

En attendant, Lion est tellement mal torché qu'on ne sait pas rester une semaine en le mettant juste en veille. Il y a toujours un truc qui finit par planter (et je n'ai que des logiciels Apple [à part iStat] tant que je teste). Heureusement qu'il y a un raccourci clavier pour Force à quitter ! 

Avec Snow Leopard, j'avais des uptimes en semaine. Il fallait juste redémarrer pour des mises à jour. C'est quoi l'intérêt d'éteindre un portable au lieu de le mettre en veille ? Les modes de veille ont justement été conçus pour les portables... 
 
neuneu

PS : Il y a aussi le béni-oui-oui qui justifie n'importe quoi à coup de ce n'est que 10.7.x tant que x < 5. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Cela peut, peut être s'expliquer par le fait de la taille du Magic Trackpad, il est bien plus confortable que celui des portables et permet plus de combinaisons auxquelles il faut s'habituer. Et puis passer d'une souris à un trackpad change l'outil et bouleverse totalement les habitudes alors que changer quelques habitudes avec le même outil est certainement plus perturbant.


 

Je suis certain d'une chose depuis que j'ai lu plus d'une fois à propos de Lion : c'est génial, on a prev/next page au trackpad. Quand qqu écrit un truc pareil, c'est qu'il ne connait vraiment rien à rien. Ca existe depuis des années... Donc ces gens créditent à Lion des avancées qui n'en sont pas. 
Que la taille du pad augmente le confort, ça peut se compendre. Mais rien que le retrait du balayage à 4 doigts pour CMD + ALT est un recul énorme en productivité et en confort. Ne parlons même pas du balayage à 2 doigts qui ne fonctionne que dans Safari. Pour récupérer un balayage qui fonctionne aussi dans le Finder et d'autres application, il faut aller modifier les options du pad dont certaines sont perdues au fond des options d'accessibilité... Quand on constate ce genre d'incohérence, on ne peut que souligner un rapprochement malheureux d'OS X vers iOS ; Safari dans Lion se comportant comme sur un iBidule. Ne pas avoir généralisé le fonctionnement au reste de l'OS est un manque évident de cohérence, rigueur, ergonomie et armonisation. 

Personnellement, j'exploite toutes les fonctions du trackpad depuis les dernières version de Tiger et jusqu'à la dernière version de Snow Leopard, elles ont toutes fait gagner du temps et apporter des plus. Qu'est ce les gens étaient content de pouvoir utiliser les gestes à 4 doigts avec le hack pour les MacBook Pro Penryn... Bref, jusqu'à lion, OS X a toujours permis plus au Pad. Avec lion, on perd carrément des fonctionnalités au pad. 

Le pire reste de lire l'inverse parce que des gens n'ont pas exploité pleinement l'OS précédent.


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> () Bref, bien content d'avoir viré cet OS. C'est aussi amusant de lire que le forum Mac OS qu'un grand nombre de personne cherche à ce que Lion se comporte comme Snow Leopard : assenceurs visibles, couleurs dans le finder, mouvements au trackpad, etc. Généralement, il n'y a que ceux qui avaient un Mac de bureau et ont acheté un pad avec Lion qui voient une avancée dans les gestes. Ceux qui avaient un portable avec Snow Leopard sont nettement moins ravis...



Non. Tout le monde ne cherche pas à ce que Lion se comporte comme SL, et tous ceux qui avaient un portable avec SL ne sont pas "nettement moins ravis". Ou alors, il y a une exception : ma pomme. J'ai même adopté le défilement "naturel". La seule chose que j'ai gardé de SL, c'est l'ascenseur visible, car il apporte des infos que j'utilise.

Effectivement, avec SL je n'avais aucun problème, et avec Lion j'en ai quelques uns. Mais c'est un système nouveau, et ces problèmes je les résous peu à peu. Et je n'aurais pas envie de me passer à présent des nouveautés de Lion que j'apprécie vraiment.


----------



## delmic (28 Août 2011)

J'ai la nette impression que nous tournons un peu en rond :modo:

aurait-on fait le tour de la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> J'ai la nette impression que nous tournons un peu en rond :modo:
> 
> aurait-on fait le tour de la question ?



OUI ... Oui ... OUI :love:


----------



## big41 (28 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Non. Tout le monde ne cherche pas à ce que Lion se comporte comme SL, et tous ceux qui avaient un portable avec SL ne sont pas "nettement moins ravis". Ou alors, il y a une exception : ma pomme. J'ai même adopté le défilement "naturel". La seule chose que j'ai gardé de SL, c'est l'ascenseur visible, car il apporte des infos que j'utilise.
> 
> Effectivement, avec SL je n'avais aucun problème, et avec Lion j'en ai quelques uns. Mais c'est un système nouveau, et ces problèmes je les résous peu à peu. Et je n'aurais pas envie de me passer à présent des nouveautés de Lion que j'apprécie vraiment.



Je plussois 
Même s'il y a encore quelques trucs qui m'énervent dans ce nouvel OS, dans l'ensemble je l'ai adopté, même (et surtout) la gestuelle naturelle 
Ce qui est juste chiant c'est ce comportement erratique de la machine qui apporte presque chaque jour son nouveau lot de bizarreries 
Vivement la 10.7.2


----------



## Hellix06 (28 Août 2011)

Encore un bug: impossible d'imprimer deux pages sur le même recto avec lion, par contre 1 ou 4, ça marche...


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Encore un bug: impossible d'imprimer deux pages sur le même recto avec lion, par contre 1 ou 4, ça marche...


Cela dépend peut-être du pilote. Sur mon imprimante virtuelle [pilote standard], j'ai bien l'option voulue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------




delmic a dit:


> J'ai la nette impression que nous tournons un peu en rond :modo:
> 
> aurait-on fait le tour de la question ?


On dirait, en effet.

En tout cas : retour de vacances, je rallume et tout marche comme si de rien n'était. Toujours pas de problème important en vue [je dois avoir la chance d'une utilisation "dans les clous"].


----------



## delmic (29 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> (...) On dirait, en effet.
> 
> En tout cas : retour de vacances, je rallume et tout marche comme si de rien n'était. Toujours pas de problème important en vue [je dois avoir la chance d'une utilisation "dans les clous"].



idem pour "les clous" dans l'ensemble , mais sans les vacances


----------



## Ugooo (29 Août 2011)

Quant à l'autonomie et la chauffe sur des machines de 2011...?


----------



## delmic (29 Août 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Quant à l'autonomie et la chauffe sur des machines de 2011...?



... et j'ajoute volontier : quid de la compatibilité avec certains périphériques , de l'impossibilité d'utiliser tel logiciel 32 bits :mouais:, de la lenteur due à une machine vieillissante , ou à un manque de mémoire, etc ... :hein: etc ...  (voir les 1675 posts de cette discussion + pas mal de clones de cette dernière sur le forum)

... loin de nous (enfin de moi en tout cas :rateau l'idée de tomber dans le révisionnisme en niant en bloc la présence de problèmes de jeunesse .

Simplement, il me semble qu'une synthèse non exhaustive mais toutefois assez cohérente des quelques 1675 posts de cette discussion peut se résumer à :

Situation 1 :
- votre système Snow Leopard fonctionne bien,
- vous travaillez sur votre ordinateur de manière régulière,
- vous n'avez ni l'envie, ni les compétences de mettre les mains dans le cambouis,
=> laissez aux aventuriers et aux experts "garagistes" le soin d'essuyer les plâtres (inévitables) de ce bel OS tout neuf .

Situation 2 (j'en suis): vous êtes dans la situation 1, mais en plus :
- vous êtes aventuriers (non garagiste),
- vous revendiquez de vagues connaissances en mécaniques,
- vous disposez d'une solution de repli (retours à SL pour plus d'efficacité en cas de besoin),
=> n'hésitez pas : rentrez dans la cage aux fauves mais ... attention : celui-ci est en cours de domptage .

Situation 3: vous êtes garagiste :
=> continuez, comme vous le faites déjà dans cette discussion et plus largement sur ce forum, à "éduquer" le groupe 2 et à finir le dressage de ce félin afin que l'utilisateur lambda puisse en profiter sans soucis :love:


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> ... et j'ajoute volontier : quid de la compatibilité avec certains périphériques , de l'impossibilité d'utiliser tel logiciel 32 bits :mouais:, de la lenteur due à une machine vieillissante , ou à un manque de mémoire, etc ... :hein: etc ...  (voir les 1675 posts de cette discussion + pas mal de clones de cette dernière sur le forum)
> 
> ... loin de nous (enfin de moi en tout cas :rateau l'idée de tomber dans le révisionnisme en niant en bloc la présence de problèmes de jeunesse .
> 
> ...



 Chez-moi, les dompteurs ne réparent pas les voitures, et les garagistes ne domptent pas les fauves.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> ... et j'ajoute volontier : quid de la compatibilité avec certains périphériques , de l'impossibilité d'utiliser tel logiciel 32 bits :mouais:, de la lenteur due à une machine vieillissante , ou à un manque de mémoire, etc ... :hein: etc ...  (voir les 1675 posts de cette discussion + pas mal de clones de cette dernière sur le forum)
> 
> ... loin de nous (enfin de moi en tout cas :rateau l'idée de tomber dans le révisionnisme en niant en bloc la présence de problèmes de jeunesse .
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié une situation : quelque soient mes connaissances en informatique, j'ai installé Lion avec toutes les précautions nécessaires et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème majeur ni bloquant, ni même vraiment gênant dans mon fonctionnement.
Depuis la version 10.7.1, les deux seuls problèmes restant sont :
- le logiciel de la sonde Eye One Display 2 qui est en PPC. J'attend une nouvelle application en Septembre d'après xRite.
- Flash un tantinet instable. Je l'utilise assez peu et j'attend qu'Adobe veuille bien livrer la version 1.4 finale. (la 1.3.87 n'a pas apporté de grande amélioration).


----------



## delmic (29 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Chez-moi, les dompteurs ne réparent pas les voitures, et les garagistes ne domptent pas les fauves.



... tu oublies : et pour essuyer les plâtres, un maçon (voire un plâtrier) convient peut-être mieux 

quoi que, en y réfléchissant, n'importe qui puisse prendre un plafond sur la tête :bebe:


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2011)

delmic a dit:


> ... tu oublies : et pour essuyer les plâtres, un maçon (voire un plâtrier) convient peut-être mieux



Quand on installe un nouveau système, on doit s'attendre à essuyer les plâtres.
Chez moi, je n'ai guère de problème qu'avec un scanner (voir plus haut) qui n'a jamais été censé fonctionner sur Mac.


----------



## delmic (29 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu as oublié une situation : quelque soient mes connaissances en informatique, j'ai installé Lion avec toutes les précautions nécessaires et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème majeur ni bloquant, ni même vraiment gênant dans mon fonctionnement.
> Depuis la version 10.7.1, les deux seuls problèmes restant sont :
> - le logiciel de la sonde Eye One Display 2 qui est en PPC. J'attend une nouvelle application en Septembre d'après xRite.
> - Flash un tantinet instable. Je l'utilise assez peu et j'attend qu'Adobe veuille bien livrer la version 1.4 finale. (la 1.3.87 n'a pas apporté de grande amélioration).



C'est exactement mon cas , et il me semble parfaitement rentrer dans le cas 2 (tout dépend de la houle  ou de la grosseur de la vague )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Quand on installe un nouveau système, on doit s'attendre à essuyer les plâtres.
> Chez moi, je n'ai guère de problème qu'avec un scanner (voir plus haut) qui n'a jamais été censé fonctionner sur Mac.



Bon, c'est promis ... après j'arrête, mais quand même :

un "*Spécialiste en murs en pierre sèche*" qui essuie des *plâtres*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Heuu, en fait une mise à jour peut vraiment rendre les "performances brutes" de la machine plus importantes. Notamment dans la gestion des drivers, on a vu des écarts hallucinants sur certaines cartes graphiques utilisées sur Windows et sur Mac. Sans parler d'open GL qui est à la traine sur Mac OS.
> 
> J'attends avec impatience une vraie update, malheureusement devoir attendre automne pour avoir la 10.7.2 me casse vraiment le c**, ma machine est lente à mourir depuis Lion. Sans parler des bugs aussi gros comme ceux de mission control.
> 
> Me sortez pas qu'un MBP i7 quad @ 2.3GHz n'est pas assez puissant hein



OK il semble que vous ayez de vrai soucis! j'ai toujours mon "vieux" iMac core2duo 3GHz je le trouve aussi réactif que snow leopard...


----------



## delmic (29 Août 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> OK il semble que vous ayez de vrai soucis! j'ai toujours mon "vieux" iMac core2duo 3GHz je le trouve aussi réactif que snow leopard...



idem pour ma part avec un "vieux" iMac Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz


----------



## VLG (29 Août 2011)

Petite Question : Pour faire une réparation des permissions du disque dur, est-il préférable de le faire en ayant démarré sur la partition de secours (en tenant Alt au démarrage) ou est-ce que depuis Utilitaire de Disque l'effet sera le même?


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2011)

VLG a dit:


> Petite Question : Pour faire une réparation des permissions du disque dur, est-il préférable de le faire en ayant démarré sur la partition de secours (en tenant Alt au démarrage) ou est-ce que depuis Utilitaire de Disque l'effet sera le même?



Bonjour, 
Pour les permissions depuis l'Utilitaire de Disque de ta session.


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,  J'ai un très très gros problème avec mon iMac 2011 : au demarrage, l'écran est bleu ( sans rien d'autre ) après le chargement normal et impossible de démarrer en mode sans échec !  AIDEZ MOI J'AI VRAIMENT BESOIN DE MON MAC !!!


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Y'a un Mode sans échec sous Mac OSX ?
T'as fait une clean install' ? T'as une Recovery HD ?


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2011)

Mode sans échec , écran bleu ...  ça me rappel de mauvais souvenir mais pas sur Mac 

Il me semble qu'a une époque on conseillait ça mais je peux me tromper .


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2011)

Mode sans échec : démarrage avec la touche SHIFT enfoncée.


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

J'ai tout essayé sauf le demarrage depuis le CD d'installation mais je ne sais pas comment faire ... Quand j'essaie de le démarrer en maintenant la touche shift après avoir entendu le son de demarrage ( comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple ) la barre de chargement disparait aux 3 quarts environ et la fleur de chargement d'Apple apparaît sur fond blanc avant de disparaitre puis de reaparaitre, et ce, indéfiniment ... HELP !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Août 2011)

Pour le DVD d'installation, c'est démarrage la touche "c" enfoncée après avoir inséré le dvd dans le lecteur.
Mais ce serait bien de donner des détails, par exemple : à la suite de quelle manipulation cet écran bleu est arrivé.


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Je vient d'avoir une légère amélioration de la situation : en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée au démarage, j'ai réussi a sélectionner le disque dur secondaire et j'ai eu accès a plusieures options : tout d'abord, je peux restaurer mon Mac depuis une sauvegarde Time machine ( que je n'ai pas faite ... ). Ensuite, je peux ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque ( ce que j'ai fait ) pour réparer mon disque dur ( ce qui n'a pas marché ). Enfin, mon Mac me propose de restaurer totalement lion. J'ai choisi cette nouvelle option mais je suis resté a l'écran d'installation, ayant perdu mon mot de passe iTunes >.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Août 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> Je vient d'avoir une légère amélioration de la situation : en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée au démarage, j'ai réussi a sélectionner le disque dur secondaire et j'ai eu accès a plusieures options : tout d'abord, je peux restaurer mon Mac depuis une sauvegarde Time machine ( que je n'ai pas faite ... ). Ensuite, je peux ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque ( ce que j'ai fait ) pour réparer mon disque dur ( ce qui n'a pas marché ). Enfin, mon Mac me propose de restaurer totalement lion. J'ai choisi cette nouvelle option mais je suis resté a l'écran d'installation, ayant perdu mon mot de passe iTunes >.



... no comment. 

Tu as fais quoi avec ton imac ? 

Je te rappel que tu peux appeler APPLE et que tu es sous garantie, à moins d'avoir installé n'importe quoi qui te bouffe la mémoire vive très vite, l'écran bleu cache bien souvent un problème matériel.

Tu as essayé cmd+R au démarrage ?


----------



## Vixente (29 Août 2011)

Installé depuis la sortie officielle (sur un MacBook Pro 17' Core 2 duo à 2,93 Ghz 4 Go de RAM) :

- Le grand retour de la roulette (balle) multicolore
- Les ventilos se réveillent (ils finissaient par rouiller avec Snow Léopard  )
- Certains côtés plus rapides mais d'autre plus lent
- Des plantages récurant de : QuickTime, Logic Pro
- Très bonne compatibilité avec des applications non optimisées (je pensais que cela allait être pire).
- J'ai l'impression que le "swap" au niveau du disque dure est intense et qu'il va falloir dompter le lion à coup de GO de RAM en plus !

En conclusion : une couche graphique et ergonomique très sympa, plus propre, plus pro, mais une couche technique en version bêta.


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Non je n'ai pas essayé commande + R au demarrage ... Ça fait quoi au juste ? Sinon je vient de retrouver mon MDP iTunes ( ouf ... ) et je l'ai rentré. Quelqu'un sait-il si mon Mac retelecharge complètement lion ou si il le réinstalle juste ? Et vais-je perdre toutes mes données ou elle seront récupérables ? Si je peux les récupérer, comment ?


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Via la _Recovery HD_, il va retélécharger Lion...


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Je pense qu'il retélécharge complètement lion, vu que la barre de chargement n'a pas encore avancée ... Avec ma petite connexion, ça va être long , très long même ...


----------



## Syris (29 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un sait-il comment réactiver le précédent (finder + firefox) avec trois doigts sur le trackpad ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

_Question maintes fois posées, une petite recherche sur le forum devrait t'aider..._


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Le chargement n'avance presque pas, alors que pour la mise a jour, 4 heures de téléchargement avaient suffies ... Mon lac est-il en train de retelecharger lion ou une version de restauration ( si ça existe ) ?  Je ne sais pas si ça peux être la cause de la lenteur, mais mon Mac se met automatiquement en veille ( l'écran s'eteint ) quand je ne bouge pas la souris... Cela interrompt-il le téléchargement ?


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Concernant "l'arrêt", cela dépend de tes préférences dans Économiseur d'énergie...


----------



## Loki0841 (29 Août 2011)

Oui ca je sais bien mais je n'ai absolument plus accès aux préférences système ( et au reste ) .. Ce qu je voudrais savoir, c'est si la mise en veille met en pause le téléchargement et si oui, comment empêcher cela ( sans devoir bouger la souris toutes les 5 minutes ... )   Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2011)

Si l'écran de ton ordinateur s'éteint, j'imagine qu'il ne s'agit que de l'action de l'économiseur d'écran des Préférences système. Auquel cas, cela n'empêche pas l'ordinateur de travailler et de poursuivre le téléchargement.

Si l'ordi se met réellement en veille, alors là il faut peut-être voir les choses à l'envers : peut-être n'est-ce pas la mise en veille qui interrompt le téléchargement, mais l'interruption du téléchargement qui permettrait à l'ordi de se mettre en veille.


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> _Question maintes fois posées, une petite recherche sur le forum devrait t'aider..._



La faute à qui ?  Moi j'ai bien galéré à trouver la réponse.


----------



## Loki0841 (30 Août 2011)

Donc je pense que je vais rester a coté, ou presque ( vive la Magic Mouse !!! ) jusqu'à la fin ... Je vous tient au courant de la suite des opérations ... Par contre personne ne m'a encore dit si je conserverais mes fichiers après restauration du système ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2011)

Syris a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il comment réactiver le précédent (finder + firefox) avec trois doigts sur le trackpad ?


En appuyant sur la touche Alt lors du balayage.


----------



## Loki0841 (30 Août 2011)

La restauration a finie et, O joie mon Mac redémarre . Mais maintenant j'ai d'autres problèmes : garageband refuse de s'ouvrir car il ne trouve plus le fichier de base et me demande de réinstaller garageband. Le premier problème est que je n'ai aucune idée de comment le réinstaller ... Ensuite, j'ai perdu la bibliothèque iphoto en intégralité et je cherche un outil ( gratuit )qui me permettrait de récupérer mes photos stockées auparavant sur une carte SD .


----------



## boninmi (30 Août 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai perdu la bibliothèque iphoto en intégralité et je cherche un outil ( gratuit )qui me permettrait de récupérer mes photos stockées auparavant sur une carte SD .



PhotoRec .


----------



## pyxmalion (30 Août 2011)

Dans l'ensemble, j'aime beaucoup Mac OS X Lion mais il y a quand même quelques anomalies qui finissent par devenir gênante !

Avec MacBook Pro 15" 2010 :
Surtout, le déclenchement de l'écran de vieille intempestivement ! Comme si je l'avais programmer pour se déclencher après 3 secondes de non utilisation !!! C'est aléatoire. Ca m'arrive de temps en temps aussi quand je tape au clavier, hop ! écran de veille !  ?

Autrement, je trouve le démarrage lent, voire très lent.

Il n'est pas rare non plus que lorsque je synchronise iPhone ou iPad, le sablier tourne une bonne minute comme si il y avait soudainement un gros flux de données à gérer  !

Dernière chose et c'est systématique, le Mac App Store est très long dans l'affichage de sa première page ! Ca manque de fluidité !


----------



## Manic (30 Août 2011)

OS X Lion installé depuis environ 1 mois sur mon MacBook Pro 2007 en clean install.

Ça va bien en général, mais les drivers nVidia sont à revoir chez Apple parce que lancer Mission Control et ça se met à ralentir. Ce désagrément est moins pire avec la 10.7.1 mais quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Mode sans échec , écran bleu ...  ça me rappel de mauvais souvenir mais pas sur Mac



:rateau:


----------



## jmos (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Retour de vacances hier et tentative de passage sur Lion aujourd'hui: après tout, on en est à 10.7.1, il est sorti depuis un mois, et mes applis sont compatibles, selon les sites spécialisés. J'ai quand même passé une bonne partie de la matinée à installer les dernières releases supposées compatibles avec Lion. Et comme c'est déjà assez long comme çà, j'ai décidé de faire le saut par une simple mise à jour et de m'éviter une clean install.
Ma config: MBP 17" Fin 2007 C2Duo avec 4G de Ram

Un peu moins de 2 heures de téléchargement et 33 minutes d'installation plus tard(avec le message à la fin qui me dit que tout s'est bien passé), la noire panique !
Le MBP démarre, j'arrive sur un écran gris et moche avec mon nom d'utilisateur, je rentre mon mot de passe, et là, plus rien, le ballon de plage qui tourne dans le vide sans fin. Comme je suis patient j'attends 1/4 d'h, puis j'arrête le MBP en appuyant à la sauvage sur l'interrupteur. Deuxième tentative, j'attends 1/2h et même résultat.

Comme je suis quand même un peu prévoyant ( c'est un outil de travail ), je redémarre sur le clone -merci Super Duper !- et là je suis en train de restaurer SL sur le disque interne du Mac.

J'ai l'impression de repartir exactement dans la même galère que Leopard, où il avait fallu attendre 10.5.2 trois mois plus tard pour pouvoir enfin migrer depuis Tiger.

J'ai parcouru le forum, et je ne vois pas trop où j'ai merdé. Mon MBP n'a pas d'applications bizarres, juste du classique ( CS5, LR3, MS Office 2004, iWork...et les applis Apple...)

Je ne crois pas que je vais retenter la migration de sitôt, malgré les 23 Euros...:mouais:


----------



## Aski (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,


Après une longue hésitation, et quelques essais en machine virtuelle, j'ai décidé d'acheter Lion. Je l'ai installé en upgrade sur un clone de SL.

Globalement satisfait pour le moment, je constate très souvent l'apparition de la petite roue multicolore quand je vais lire les flux RSS dans Mail.
Il suffit que j'en sélectionne l'un après l'autre 2 actualités de flux RSS et j'ai 5 secondes de roue multicolore.

Je n'ai pas constaté d'autres bugs et je suis satisfait de la réactivité générale du système.

Je conserve tout de même mon disque de Snow Leopard sous le coude, au cas ou ...


----------



## Loki0841 (1 Septembre 2011)

Rebonjour,  tout le monde me répond photorec mais impossible de l'utiliser je n'arrive pas a sélectionner ma carte SD insérée : mon Mac m'affiche 2 volumes identiques connectés avec un nom bizarre mais j'ai peut étre manqué quelque chose ... On peut m'aider s'il vous plait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------

Et a quoi sert " test disk " fourni avec ???? Aidez moi j'ai vraiment besoin de ces photos et je ne peut en prendre aucune autre tant que je n'ai pas récupèré celles la ... HELP HELP C'EST URGENT !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Et a quoi sert a quoi " test disk " fourni avec ???? Aidez moi j'ai vraiment besoin de ces photos et je ne peut en prendre aucune autre tant que je n'ai pas récupèré celles la ... HELP HELP C'EST URGENT !!


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Septembre 2011)

Essaie Image Rescue pas gratuit mais efficace.


----------



## Hello. (1 Septembre 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, j'adore Lion. Je vais essayer de m'expliquer pourquoi clairement 

1) L'installation, tout simplement fabuleuse. Je n'ai pas eu à me déplacer et ca ne m'a pris qu'environ une heure. Je ne compte pas le temps de téléchargement dedans vu que je l'ai téléchargé en tâche de fond, mais ça a été vite malgré ma connexion pas super. Je n'ai rien eu à faire, juste cliquer sur "acheter l'app" et puis cliquer sur l'icône, et tout s'est fait tout seul pour le mieux.

2) Le launchpad, je croyais que je n'allais pas m'en servir. J'avais tout faux, je m'en sers énormément. J'ai installé BetterTouchTool et ai configuré ma souris pour qu'un balaiement à deux doigt vers le bas le lance. Je l'ai bien rangé par dossier et tout et c'est incroyablement rapide. Je n'utilise plus le dock, à part pour aller dans la corbeille.

3) Le mode plein écran, là encore, je ne croyais pas m'en servir ayant un iMac 21,5" mais je l'apprécie énormément sur ByWord et iTunes. J'ai configuré un balaiement à deux doigts vers le haut pour le lancer.

4) Version, Resume, Auto-Save : il y a-t'il vraiment besoin d'argument pour ça ? L'électricité se coupe souvent chez moi, c'est un vrai bonheur.

5) Les différentes refontes graphiques sont très agréables, je n'utilise pas iCal et Carnet d'adresse mais je ne les trouve pas si laids, et toutes les petites animations sont très agréables, j'aime également les boutons rectangulaires. Le gris n'est pas si dérangeant mais j'avoue que j'aurais préféré des couleurs sur le finder. L'absence des barres de défilement aqua est un vrai bonheur.

(à propos de finder, je l'adore, revenant de Windows où tout était en bordel avec un explorer qui ne sait pas lire les raw, qui n'a pas de présentation en colonne, ni d'équivalent à Coup d'Oeil, ni de recherche rapide à la spotlight, et qui est en général incompréhensible, franchement, je l'adore, je n'aime pas Coverflow par contre, donc je ne l'utilise pas et c'est tout  )

6) Mission Control est bien plus pratique (simple) que Exposé et Spaces, j'aime également le fait de pouvoir utiliser différents fonds d'écran.

7) Je suis repassé sur safari depuis qu'il a la liste de lecture, l'onglet de téléchargement refait et surtout depuis qu'il est le seul à avoir un beau geste tactile pour naviguer entre les pages. Je n'ai par contre, rien remarquer de flagrant comme changement avec Mail, il faut dire que je ne m'en sers pas beaucoup.


Bon, les problèmes et regrets maintenant, il y en a aussi 

1) Quicktime est devenu inutilisable. J'attend une mise à jour.

2) Pourquoi ne pas avoir repris le mode plein écran et la navigation tactile de safari dans l'appstore (et le finder, pour les gestes tactiles) ?

3) Je croyais que Lion avait réglé mon bug de l'ordi qui se rallume alors que je viens de l'éteindre, mais non, j'ai eu la surprise, après 5-6 fois ou il ne s'était rien passé, d'entendre un énorme "Boing" après l'avoir éteint à 2h du matin.

4) Pas de la faute de Apple, mais j'attend que plus de développeurs mettent leurs softs à jour.

5) C'est bien sympa l'économiseur iTunes, mais si quand on bouge la souris, l'écran sort de veille, ça ne sert pas à grand chose.


Voilà  Un peu long je sais. Mais j'en ai vraiment marre des gens qui clament haut et fort que Lion est une bouze, une aberration, qu'Apple est morte et qu'elle a changé. Il a certes quelques défauts de jeunesse, mais comme tous les nouveaux OS, ni plus, ni moins. Apple n'a pas changé je pense, elle effectue juste une transition en douceur vers une uniformisation Mac / iPhone, et ce n'est pas pour ça que c'est un OS de kikoolol, à ce que je sache, Lightroom fonctionne encore très bien chez moi  Bref, c'est sûr que certaines personnes doivent être déçues, mais sachez que la majorité (à mon avis), en est content.


----------



## delmic (1 Septembre 2011)

Hello. a dit:


> (...)  sachez que la majorité (à mon avis), en est content.



La majorité je ne sais pas , mais j'en suis (ravis )

en tout cas, cela prouve qu'il est possible d'être (presque ) satisfait de cet OS naissant


----------



## Hello. (1 Septembre 2011)

delmic a dit:


> La majorité je ne sais pas  (...)



Hmm... j'ai peut-être été trop optimiste, mais 51% ça doit être faisable non ?


----------



## Larme (1 Septembre 2011)

Hello. a dit:


> 4) Version, Resume, Auto-Save : il y a-t'il vraiment besoin d'argument pour ça ? L'électricité se coupe souvent chez moi, c'est un vrai bonheur.


Ouais, enfin la coupure brusque, il ne doit pas aimer aimer non plus... T'as un UPS j'espère ?


----------



## Hello. (1 Septembre 2011)

@Larme 
Non, je n'en ai pas. Cela dit, il n'a pas l'air d'en souffrir et ça n'arrive pas tous les jours non plus. J'en ai essayé un mais il n'avait pas l'air de fonctionner, alors j'ai laissé tomber.


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Ouais, enfin la coupure brusque, il ne doit pas aimer aimer non plus... T'as un UPS j'espère ?





Hello. a dit:


> @Larme
> Non, je n'en ai pas. Cela dit, il n'a pas l'air d'en souffrir et ça n'arrive pas tous les jours non plus. J'en ai essayé un mais il n'avait pas l'air de fonctionner, alors j'ai laissé tomber.



Ne pas confondre ups et onduleur.


----------



## Larme (1 Septembre 2011)

Ouais, enfin à l'origine l'onduleur ne sert qu'à "lisser" le courant, tandis que l'UPS, pour _Uninterruptible Power Supply_, lui prévient des micro-coupures et des coupures (en général, ca te dure un dizaine de minutes supplémentaire pour modèles de base qui sonnent dès qu'ils ne sont plus alimentés, te permettant de faire les sauvegardes nécessaires et d'éteindre ta machine proprement...) et fait onduleur en même temps...


----------



## big41 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout l'monde.

Bon aujourd'hui je me suis farci une clean install de Lion car je voulais nettoyer un peu le Mac que j'avais déstabiliser avec mes conneries,  de plus j'avais fait une bêtise dernièrement avec le dossier préférences et je voulais supprimer du démarrage la recherche d'une imprimante qui est désinstallée depuis longtemps.

Bref, donc intall de SL ce matin, MAJ 10.6.8 puis install de Lion, MAJ de tout ce qui en a besoin.
Transfert des dossiers sauvegardé en manuel ce matin (je ne voulais pas reprendre TM qui est aussi "vérolée"  ).
Téléchargement de divers logiciel (iPhoto, iMovie), installation, reconnaissance des bibliothèques, patch pour la gestion du TRIM, bref, je vous passe les détails j'y ai passé une partie de la journée.

Résultat ce soir: ben ça semble mieux 

Il semble un poil plus réactif, le dock ne freeze "presque plus" 
Le temps de démarrage est identique, mais je n'ai pas encore fait de reset PRAM, juste une réparation des autorisation de disque de temps en temps entre les diverses installations des logiciels.

Au passage j'en ai viré quelques uns qui faisaient doublon on ne me servait pas, ça fait du bien parfois de faire le ménage.

Bon j'ai retrouvé le félin, il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour tout reconfigurer mais ça marche.

Bon je vais tuer ma sauvegarde TM pour en refaire une nouvelle.


----------



## carvi84 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
étant sur mac que depuis 2mois , je ne suis pas en mesure de faire des comparaisons avec léopard, comme beaucoup .
 mes impressions sont bonnes en général , c'est dommage qu'on n'ait pas pu du premier coup commander sur dvd ou clé usb , et franchement je trouve que 59  , c'est cher ! 
 ds l'ensemble je trouve le look terne trop de gris ou de noir ! 
ds *Mission Control* : dommage de ne pouvoir ranger comme on veut les bureaux , dommage aussi de ne pouvoir les renommer , j'ai horreur que la machine décide à ma place ! ce n'est pas normal 
ayant office , je ne me sers pas de mail ni du carnet d'adresses et du calendrier  à cause d'outlook 
 je trouve *aperçu *un peu "primaire", le rendu des pdf n'est pas toujours net !
par contre j'ai de suite adopté *textedit* dont je me sers comme presse-papier , vraiment bien !
je regrette vraiment que apple n'ai pas mis un* utilitaire de disque* digne de ce nom , impossible de graver des dvd en multisession ! c'est une honte au prix de la machine, j'ai un macbook pro 15,4 2HGZ
Sur le portable acer que j'avais auparavant il y avait un graveur génial , que je regrette , j'ai donc acheté toast 
les logiciels que je trouve super : *keynote , pages et numbers et sur office mac pro word en mode 
publication *
merci à macg de ns donner autant d'explications et de lumière sur mac osX LION 
ah j'oubliais *automator* : j'en suis encore au stade de la découverte , mais je sens qu'il va être utile !
cordialement ccim12 Novice sur mac


----------



## Sylow (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir

J'ai déjà donné mes premieres impressions mais j'ai oublié de demander quelque chose 

Depuis que je suis sur lion, quand j'ouvre un fichier .avi dans le finder , quicktime m'ouvre plusieurs fichier vidéos (2 comme 10, ca dépend...) 

Suis-je le seul ? 

Merci


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2011)

ccim12 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> étant sur mac que depuis 2mois , je ne suis pas en mesure de faire des comparaisons avec léopard, comme beaucoup .
> mes impressions sont bonnes en général , c'est dommage qu'on n'ait pas pu du premier coup commander sur dvd ou clé usb , et franchement je trouve que 59 &#8364; , c'est cher ! ...


... cependant moins cher que les 199 &#8364; demandés pour la version (non OEM) de *Windows Seven Familiale Premium* ... mais il est vrai vendue notamment en dvd ... sinon pour OS X Lion en version téléchargeable ... c'est 23,99 &#8364;.


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Septembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> ... cependant moins cher que les 199  demandés pour la version (non OEM) de *Windows Seven Familiale Premium* ... mais il est vrai vendue notamment en dvd ... sinon pour OS X Lion en version téléchargeable ... c'est 23,99 .



Surtout que faire une Clé ou une SD bootable ça ne coute rien au final. Ah si, 10 pour la clé et une bonne connexion. Pour la connexion je comprend que pour certains c'est déjà trop, puisqu'il m'a fallu 6h pour DL Lion.


----------



## big41 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tout l'monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petit bilan après ma clean install Lion d'hier.
Grosse frayeur au démarrage ce matin: écran noir durant de longue seconde puis enfin démarrage du boudin en un peu moins d'une minute 
Par contre une fois en route, le MBP est vraiment très réactif, très fluide, bref un bonheur ce Lion 

Un Rest PRAM plus tard tout fonctionne nickel. 
Il démarre très vite et à gardé sa vélocité (sans jouer à battre des records il démarre en moins de 30 sec, env. 4s de moins qu'avant mais ce n'est pas la priorité).

Donc cette clean install a fait du bien à mon MBP, mais je tiens à préciser que j'avais quelques soucis de démarrage avec le Mac qui cherchait des matériels désisntallés depuis longtemps.

Par contre lors de cette install je suis passé par le DVD de SL puis Lion en USB et au final il manquait pas mal d'appui: iPhoto, iMovie et Garage Band.
Je suis sûr que ces apps sont présente sur le DVD de Léopard dont je me servais avant pour faire une clean install.
Là par fainéantise j'ai zappé l'install de Léopard et j'ai donc perdu ces 3 applis.
C'est pas grave pour autant car iPhoto et iMovie je les avais acheté en version '11 et Garage Band je ne m'en sert pas.
Mais ça implique donc de passer d'abord le DVD de Léopard, puis celui de SL et pour finir Lion afin de ne rien perdre.


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Septembre 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bonjour tout l'monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu n'as pas "bêtement" jeté tes DVDs gris d'installation fournis avec ton Mac, tu peux retrouver iLife avec la fonction "Install Bundled Software" de ces DVDs.


----------



## big41 (2 Septembre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas "bêtement" jeté tes DVDs gris d'installation fournis avec ton Mac, tu peux retrouver iLife avec la fonction "Install Bundled Software" de ces DVDs.



Non je n'ai pas "bêtement" jeté mes DVD Léopard, c'est juste que je trouve un peu cavalier de la part d'Apple de retiré iLife de SL et de Lion, mais ça leur permet comme ça de vendre les appris à l'unité via le MAS.


----------



## Larme (2 Septembre 2011)

Bah, c'était déjà le cas avant quand tu faisais des updates de l'OS, à moins de passer par la Mac Box Set je crois...
Sur mon DVD d'install' de Snow Leopard, pas d'iLife...
iLife est offert l'achat d'une machine, pas d'un OS...


----------



## big41 (2 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Bah, c'était déjà le cas avant quand tu faisais des updates de l'OS, à moins de passer par la Mac Box Set je crois...
> Sur mon DVD d'install' de Snow Leopard, pas d'iLife...
> iLife est offert l'achat d'une machine, pas d'un OS...



Oui ok j'ai pigé, et c'est logique 
J'ai ressorti mes DVD gris et j'ai installé iDVD et Garage Band.


----------



## uboot731 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

Ce jour j'ai trouver un bug avec mail 5.0 et mon mac mini 2010.
Le souci c'est quand j'ouvre mail tout marche très bien sauf quand le mac ce m'est en veille le voyant blanc ne clignote plus.
La solution et de fermer mail pour l'instant.

Thierry


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

Quand je l'avais installé par dessus SL, comme Apple le conseille, j'ai eu des bugs récurrents et énervants : des freezes sans raisons, obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton de marche/arrêt et de rallumer... ralentissement au démarrage, très long... seul gros bon point : safari, un vrai cheval de course... mitigé quoi 

arrivé à je pense un peu moins d'une dizaine de bugs en 1 semaine, j'ai craqué et décidé de faire une clean install avec la clé usb que j'avais au cas où faite, puis remis des trucs avec Time Machine...
résultat : démarrage plus rapide que SL, mise en place après le démarrage aussi plus rapide, reprise de veille forcée suite à une panne de batterie plus rapide...
éteignage par contre un peu plus lent (sous SL, il était à la limite d'être instantané !)...
je n'ai plus de freezes depuis la clean install...
par contre... truc que je n'avais pas avant... 1 fois sur deux, il bloque au démarrage (quand je tape le mot de passe -> roue multicolore de la mort, et y'a plus qu'à forcer à éteindre... :mouais: )

Je reste dans l'ensemble content de Lion, j'espère que les mises à jour qui viendront m'aideront à solutionner les petits désagréments...


----------



## big41 (4 Septembre 2011)

Idem pareil comme toi 
A force de pester contre tous ces "bugs" j'ai fait une clean install jeudi et depuis je trouve que tout va beaucoup mieux.
Il m'a juste fallu faire un RESET PRAM vendredi matin sinon c'est nickel maintenant avec Lion.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Septembre 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Idem pareil comme toi
> A force de pester contre tous ces "bugs" j'ai fait une clean install jeudi et depuis je trouve que tout va beaucoup mieux.
> Il m'a juste fallu faire un RESET PRAM vendredi matin sinon c'est nickel maintenant avec Lion.


----------



## big41 (4 Septembre 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Idem pareil comme toi
> A force de pester contre tous ces "bugs" j'ai fait une clean install jeudi et depuis je trouve que tout va beaucoup mieux.
> Il m'a juste fallu faire un RESET PRAM vendredi matin sinon c'est nickel maintenant avec Lion.





iluro_64 a dit:


>



Ouais enfin faut quand même pas crier victoire non plus 
Il reste encore quelques freeze du dock 
Mais dans l'ensemble ça va


----------



## Dap-Dap (5 Septembre 2011)

ça aide en quoi de faire une réinitialisation de la PRAM ? 

j'ai encore quelques bugs... genre Safari qui vient y'a 5 minutes de se bloquer alors que j'étais simplement en train de parler sur Fb :hein:

ça commence à peu et à m'inquiéter, et à me taper sur le système... je commence à regretter SL... mais les pleins écrans et les nouveaux gestes me font accrocher encore à Lion...

pensez-vous que cela vient du fait que Lion est encore jeune et que ce sera corrigé ?...


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (5 Septembre 2011)

gogo07 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je trouve que Lion est pas mal dans l'ensemble. Seul problème, avec les nouveaux gestes, je ne peux plus effectuer les action précédent et suivant sur les navigateurs web  (et balayant avec 3 doigts de gauche à droite ou de droite à gauche). Si vous avez une solution...



Salut ! Tu va dans "Préférences Système"/"Trackpad" (ou souris si tu as un magicmouse)/ dans l'onglet geste supplémentaire : dans "Balayer entre pages" tu mets "Balayer latéralement avec 3 doigts" (en cliquant sur la petite flèche pour ouvrir lascenseur)

J'avais le même souci...mais j'ai trouver la réponse sur ce forum.

Pour mes impressions de Lion.  On peux revenir à Snow en gardant Mail & le Launchpad ???

Apple à du recevoir 50 message d'erreur de ma part hier....mon Aperçu n'a pas arrêter de planter. Truc énervant dans aperçu, pourquoi il ré-ouvre les images qu'on a fermer quand on ré-ouvre un document dans aperçu ?  

Les commandes du trackpad, sont bien, mais pas indispensable. 

Bref, bon OS, mais rien de révolutionnaire...ah si....R-Name ne marche plus sous Lion, je fait comment pour renommer mes photos


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Septembre 2011)

Riot_Boyzzz a dit:


> Bref, bon OS, mais rien de révolutionnaire...ah si....*R-Name ne marche plus sous Lion, je fait comment pour renommer mes photos*



Essaie donc GraphicConverter


----------



## mick06210 (5 Septembre 2011)

Je le trouve rapide mais moi quand jet garde une video sur un site je trouve que safari bug


----------



## Loki0841 (5 Septembre 2011)

Je cherche toujours et encore une solution gratuite pour récupérer mes photos sur ma carte SD perdues après un gros plantage ... Aidez moi je cherche, je cherche mais je ne trouve pas ....


----------



## dji57 (5 Septembre 2011)

même problème que toi !!! mais après une mise a jour de l'os tous fonctionne correctement   !!! c'étais un bugg je pense ca devrait aller après ta maj !!!


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Septembre 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> Je cherche toujours et encore une solution gratuite pour récupérer mes photos sur ma carte SD perdues après un gros plantage ... Aidez moi je cherche, je cherche mais je ne trouve pas ....



photorec est excellent et m'a déjà sauvé la vie de nombreuses fois!
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/windows/Utilitaire/disque_dur_cdrom_dvd/fiches/31184.html


----------



## JM66 (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai téléchargé Lion parce que je n'avais pas envie de travailler, je m'ennuyais. J'aurais mieux fait de bosser, parce que ça m'a déconnecté mes applications MS PowerPC (on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais j'en ai besoin), je ne trouve pas que le design soit une avancée, et l'inversion du sens de la molette de la souris me gêne, surtout si je dois passer d'un Mac à l'autre &#8211; et je comprends pas pourquoi on trouve pas facilement le moyen de régler ça&#8211; &#8230; et j'ai perdu le truc qui me permet de passer à un autre écrans.

C'est une mise à jour pour ceux qui s'ennuient au boulot, en plus ça coûte&#8230;


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2011)

mouais enfin pour les applis PowerPC, ça fait des mois que c'est connu que Lion ne les supportera plus. Pas de surprise donc de ce coté.
Pour la souris, il suffit juste de désactiver l'option de navigation naturelle


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2011)

JM66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai téléchargé Lion parce que je n'avais pas envie de travailler, je m'ennuyais. J'aurais mieux fait de bosser, parce que ça m'a déconnecté mes applications MS PowerPC (on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais j'en ai besoin), je ne trouve pas que le design soit une avancée, et l'inversion du sens de la molette de la souris me gêne, surtout si je dois passer d'un Mac à l'autre  et je comprends pas pourquoi on trouve pas facilement le moyen de régler ça  et j'ai perdu le truc qui me permet de passer à un autre écrans.
> 
> C'est une mise à jour pour ceux qui s'ennuient au boulot, en plus ça coûte



Enorme, MDR. ^^


----------



## Somchay (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

vu tous les retours négatifs de ce sujet, je m'étais promis de rester sur SL ou du moins, d'attendre encore un bon moment et plusieurs updates avant de franchir le pas...

Et puis non, la curiosité a été trop forte  ... alors m'assurant d'avoir toutes les sauvegardes me permettant de revenir en arrière au cas où, j'ai franchi le pas et installé LION 

Quelle surprise : installé par dessus SL, donc sans faire de clean install, juste en cliquant sur l'icône de la version fraichement téléchargée... je dis quelle surprise car à part le défilement à l'envers, j'ai eu du mal à voir que j'était sous Lion, suis même allé voir dans "a propos de ce Mac" pour voir si Lion était vraiment installé tant j'avais des doutes :rallyes: En effet, tout est "resté comme avant", même mes divers bureaux avec des fonts d'écran différents sont restés tels quels avec les réglages et préférences que j'avais sous SL 

Le démarrage se fait en moins de 10s et aucun bug constaté jusqu'ici, les ventilos ne tournent pas, accès normal au net par le Wifi etc...

Bref, quand je relis tous les posts de ce sujet, j'ai l'impression d'être un extraterrestre avec un Lion qui fonctionne sans problème... ou je ne comprends plus rien... Enfin, vu la crainte de Lion que j'avais et qui était motivée par ce sujet, je fais juste un petit témoignage pour dire que les extraterrestres avec un Lion qui fonctionne aussi bien que snow leopard existent, et même pire, je découvre au fur et à mesure des petites nouveautés bien sympathiques


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2011)

Somchay a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> vu tous les retours négatifs de ce sujet, je m'étais promis de rester sur SL ou du moins, d'attendre encore un bon moment et plusieurs updates avant de franchir le pas...
> 
> ...



Non non, tu n'es pas un extra-terreste, nous sommes nombreux à être satisfaits de ce nouveau système. Simplement, et c'est normal, ici se concentre les problèmes. En cherchant dans l'historique des sujets tu verrais qu'il en est ainsi à chaque nouvelle version de Mac OS X.


----------



## Guidou64 (6 Septembre 2011)

A la sortie de Lion, j'avais foncé sur l'Apple Store pour me faire ce petit plaisir, malheureusement pas mal de problème m'ont fait revenir vers SL, et notamment un gros problème pour me connecter au disque dur de la Freebox, sans parler des déconnexions Wifi intempestives.

Savez vous si ces problèmes ont été rectifiés dans la dernière mise à jour de Lion????
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2011)

Guidou64 a dit:


> un gros problème pour me connecter au disque dur de la Freebox, sans parler des déconnexions Wifi intempestives.
> 
> Savez vous si ces problèmes ont été rectifiés dans la dernière mise à jour de Lion????


Des sujets en ont parlé, et c'est galère parfois  :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/time-machine-et-freebox-v6-probleme-813392.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time...te-sur-dossier-itunes-822732.html#post9532702
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142-7.html#post9569872


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Septembre 2011)

JM66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai téléchargé Lion parce que je n'avais pas envie de travailler, je m'ennuyais. J'aurais mieux fait de bosser, parce que ça m'a déconnecté mes applications MS PowerPC (on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais j'en ai besoin), je ne trouve pas que le design soit une avancée, et l'inversion du sens de la molette de la souris me gêne, surtout si je dois passer d'un Mac à l'autre  et je comprends pas pourquoi on trouve pas facilement le moyen de régler ça  et j'ai perdu le truc qui me permet de passer à un autre écrans.
> 
> C'est une mise à jour pour ceux qui s'ennuient au boulot, en plus ça coûte


----------



## big41 (6 Septembre 2011)




----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Enorme, MDR. ^^


C'est sûr c'est pas mal raconté, LOL comme on dit de nos jours !


----------



## Dead head (6 Septembre 2011)

Après quelques semaines avec Lion.

Je n'ai pas fait une installation _propre_ du nouveau félin, faisant confiance à Apple, qui propose une simple installation par-dessus Snow Leopard. Ne possédant pas de logiciels _exotiques_, je me disais ne pas craindre grand chose. D'autant plus que je savais depuis un moment que les applications PowerPC n'étaient plus supportées (il y a longtemps qu'il fallait s'y attendre) et que je m'y étais préparé. De plus, j'avais cloné mon disque dur sur un disque externe avant d'installer Lion, au cas où&#8230;

Téléchargement et installation de la bête sans anicroche. Mais à l'utilisation, des petits bogues, ici et là. Rien de rédhibitoire, mais des petits trucs agaçants. Le plus énervant étant l'apparition de la roue multicolore plusieurs fois par jour, chose que je ne rencontrais pas avec Snow Leopard. Un accès disque trop important ? Un disque trop fragmenté ?

Voilà une semaine, j'ai fait un clone du disque dur sur un disque externe, j'ai démarré ensuite la machine sur le disque externe, j'ai effacé le disque dur et fais un clone à l'envers. Résultat : plus de roue multicolore. Par contre, la mise à jour du clone externe comme la sauvegarde Time machine étaient alors devenues effroyablement lentes. Même souci, même solution : j'ai effacé le clone et la sauvegarde TM, et j'ai effectué un nouveau clonage et une nouvelle sauvegarde. Résultat : tout roule maintenant.

Il ne me reste plus, semble-t-il, qu'un petit problème avec iCal : quand je modifie l'horaire d'un évènement du calendrier, la modification n'est parfois pas prise en compte, et sur mon iPhone un évènement que j'ai modifié sur l'ordi peut apparaître en double.

Malgré ces soucis (pour la plupart, donc, résolus), je ne regrette pas du tout d'être passé à Lion. J'apprécie particulièrement Auto-Save, Versions et Reprise. J'ai l'impression qu'avec ces technologies mon ordinateur fait encore plus qu'avant son travail d'ordinateur, et que je n'ai plus à m'occuper, par défaut, de ces petites choses domestiques, sauf cas particuliers. C'est-à-dire que j'ai dépassé le stade de ma première réaction, à savoir : c'est moi qui dois contrôler mon ordi ! Car, avec ces technologies, je continue en fait à contrôler mon ordi, je continue à décider, mais les opérations les plus courantes (enregistrer, quitter, démarrer, ouvrir une application pour un fichier&#8230 autant que l'ordinateur s'en charge. Et puis, je trouve ça marrant de devoir changer des habitudes (comme le fameux Pomme-S) ancrées depuis près de vingt années.

Je pensais également ne pas me servir de Launchpad. Mais bien organisé, je le trouve finalement assez utile, accessible et rapide, comme un second Dock.

J'apprécie également le regroupement de Spaces et d'Exposé dans Mission Control, même si j'aimerais qu'il soit plus malléable.

Je ne me sers pas du plein écran, possédant un écran de 17 pouces sur mon MacBook Pro et tenant à garder à portée de regard la barre des menus. Mais j'imagine bien que je me servirais du plein écran si j'avais un écran plus petit.

Quoi d'autre ? Le défilement _naturel_ ? Je m'y suis fait au bout de quelques jours, et effectuer au trackpad un geste qui correspond au mouvement que fait la fenêtre à l'écran, je trouve ça OK. Par contre, j'ai rétabli les barres de défilement des fenêtres car, l'air de rien, elles donnent pas mal d'informations sur le document ouvert.

Et j'allais oublié : quel plaisir d'utiliser le trackpad, avec tous ces nouveaux gestes !


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (6 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Essaie donc GraphicConverter



Merci pour l'info, je vais essayer ça .... ça m'a l'air pas mal. Juste que R-Name renommer tout, là c'est juste les photos ! (enfin, c'est souvent des photos que je renomme !)


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Septembre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non non, tu n'es pas un extra-terreste, nous sommes nombreux à être satisfaits de ce nouveau système. Simplement, et c'est normal, ici se concentre les problèmes. En cherchant dans l'historique des sujets tu verrais qu'il en est ainsi à chaque nouvelle version de Mac OS X.



Combien je plussoie


----------



## Loki0841 (7 Septembre 2011)

L'inteface de photorec est vraiment étrange et même après avoir suivi plusieurs tutos, je n'arrive a rien ... PS : ma carte SD a déjà été synchronisée avec un systeme Windows et Mac alors que choisir dans le menu de photorec ? Expliquez moi en détails svp je n'ose toujours pas prendre de nouvelles photos sous peine de perdre toutes mes anciennes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------

Sinon j'ai essayé stellar photo recovery ( ou un truc comme ca ) et il récupère mes photos sans problème sauf qu'avec la version gratuite, je ne peux pas les enregisterer, juste voir un aperçu de la photo sélectionnée >.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h46 ----------

Sinon j'ai essayé stellar photo recovery ( ou un truc comme ca ) et il récupère mes photos sans problème sauf qu'avec la version gratuite, je ne peux pas les enregisterer, juste voir un aperçu de la photo sélectionnée . Ensuite, je fait cmd + shift + 4 et e fait une capture d'écran ciblée de ma photo et j'obtient un cliché aux mêmes dimensions, mais de qualité moindre ... Encore, cette méthode passe pour 10 ou 20 photos, mais pour mes 1500 photos et quelques e vais y passer la semaine >.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h49 ----------

Et je tient a préciser que je ne suis pas majeur et que par conséquent je ne dispose pas d'une carte bancaire ... Je ne suis pas un voleur non plus et annoncer a mes parents que j'ai perdu temporairement toutes leurs photos de vacances et une mission suicide ... Si quelqu'un peut me fournir un tuto détaillé sur photorec ou tout autre logiciel succeptible de m'aider ( quitte a passer dans l'illegalité) je lui serait éternellement reconnaissant


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Septembre 2011)

Riot_Boyzzz a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, je vais essayer ça .... ça m'a l'air pas mal. Juste que R-Name renommer tout, là c'est juste les photos ! (enfin, c'est souvent des photos que je renomme !)



Non, ça peut renommer n'importe quel fichier. Ainsi, je renomme des fichiers MP3 issus de mon dictaphone numérique.

Petite hypothèse : tu as du essayer une version démo. Peut-être est-elle bridée en quelques points. Pour rien re cacher, D) j'utilise CG surtout pour renommer faire de la conversion par lot de fichiers graphiques : RAW -> TIFF, TIFF -> JPEG, TIF ou JPG -> JPEG pour internet, etc  et pour renommer tout ou partie des fichiers logés sous un répertoire.

CG est assez pratique pour les traitements graphiques par lot. Par exemple appliquer une correction ou un changement de dimension  à tout ou partie des fichiers logés sous un répertoire. Il est aussi très pratique pour la gestion des dates des fichiers photos.

Une licence ne coûte pas très cher, et son coût couvre plusieurs années d'utilisation avec de nombreuses mise à jours. Ainsi, la dernière version de CG était-elle compatible Lion avant que Lion soit disponible. Surprise le jour où je suis passé sous Lion !

Par contre, pour le traitement graphique plus pointu ou plus précis, j'utilise Photoshop


----------



## JM66 (7 Septembre 2011)

Mais qu'est-ce que j'en ai à cirer de la texture feutre brodé dans iCal et du look vieille dame du carnet d'adresse? A quand une version Pro d'OSX sans fioritures, à quand "Lizard, Iguana, Crocodile, Boa, Rattlesnake"?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> L'inteface de photorec est vraiment étrange ... Si quelqu'un peut me fournir un tuto détaillé sur photorec


Le bon DosJones : http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (7 Septembre 2011)

De mon côté, mise à jour niquel, d'un point de vue sytème, tout roule. La gestion de la mémoire a d'ailleurs l'air  mieux optimisée, à première vue.
J'ai un peu de mal avec le mission control. App exposé me sauve la vie, rien que passer de quatre doigts vers le haut à quatre vers le bas a été une épreuve.

Une question néanmoins, Growl m'affiche des notif' un peu quand il en a envie. Avec TunesArt, c'est quasiment jamais, Hardware Growler m'affiche tous les périf' système à chaque fois que je branche un DD en usb, ... Suis-je le seul à être touché? D'autres retours? Des solutions?

J'en serais fort gré.


----------



## Loki0841 (7 Septembre 2011)

FrancoismacG tu m'as sauvé la vie !!! J'ai compris le minimum et après quelques manipulations légèrement hasardeuses, j'ai récupèré la totalité de la photothèque    Merci encore et j'espere que ce vilain bug ne se reproduira plus jamais ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> FrancoismacG tu m'as sauvé la vie !!!


Fais plutôt la bise à DosJones !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Fais plutôt la bise à DosJones !


Faudrait plutôt faire la bise à Christophe GRENIER le créateur de Photorec et penser à lui faire un don pour le remercier pour son travail 

Par MP je peux vous transmettre son RIB et son adresse mail au besoin 

Je n'ai fait qu'un tuto facilitant l'utilisation de son programme 

Je sais relativiser


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Faudrait plutôt


_Tu m'ouvres deux portes, sur lesquelles je fonce (tête baissée, comme d'habitude_  :

- faire un don à osxfacile, qui semble en avoir besoin ces temps-ci = http://www.osxfacile.com/

- acheter DataRescue, vendu (accompagné de Toast) pour 36,50  dans le dernier bundle Macupdate

(tout ça, si on n'a pas à remercier Christophe Grenier pour nous avoir sauvé la mise gratis)


----------



## Lobaminne (8 Septembre 2011)

Lorsque j'ai installé Lion mon mac book pro a ralenti énormément!!!
Dans Iphoto certaines fonctions ne marchaient plus...
Problème de syncronisation avec Ipad.....
...
Je suis allée à l'Apple Store ils ont reinstalle Lion en disant qu'il avait un problème!!!j'avais remarqué !!!!!  Donc toutes mes données out! Mais en principe récuperables depuis mes sauvegardes time machine sur timecapsule.....

Mais je ne récupère rien du tout!! Je vois les dates des sauvegardes mais je ne peux pas restaurer  les fichiers!!!!!! 

Qui peutm'aider????? J'ai que FrançoisMacG avait l'air d'être un expert ????? 
Help please


----------



## rabortx (8 Septembre 2011)

peu être parce que tu dis pas bonjour a ton mac ni a personne !

RabortX


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, (c'est toujours sympa de le dire) tu as essayé l'assistant de migration ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

Lobaminne a dit:


> Je vois les dates des sauvegardes mais je ne peux pas restaurer  les fichiers!!!!!!


Où les vois-tu ? (= dans le Finder ou dans l'espace intergalactique de Time Machine ?)

Si tu les vois dans le Finder mais pas dans TM, passe par le menu de Time Machine qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde_.

Si tu les vois dans l'espace Star Wars, que fais-tu pour restaurer ? quelle est la réponse de ton Mac ?


Bonjour, et bienvenue.


----------



## Lobaminne (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et désolée d'avoir omis de dire bonjour et me présenter, 

Autant pour moi! Merci de me rappeler les règles élementaires de la politesse. Je suis nouvelle sur le forume et également sur tout type de forum!!!

Demain je retourne au Genius de l'Apple store et j'espère qu'ils vont m'aider à retrouver mes donnees surtout les photos! Ceci étant je veux apprendre et régler mes problèmes c'est pourquoi je suis sur ce forum et lis ce qui s'y passe. 

Ces temps je cumule les pb avec mon mac, mon Iphone (batterie) time capsule.....Cela fait des années que je suis sur mac et jamais de soucis et là je cumule.....c'est le depart de Steve Jobs ou quoi!


Bref les présentations sont faites je vous dirai les suites de ma visite au Genius ce sera joie ou colère!!!!!

Pour info: j'ai fait l'assistant migration tout s'est bien passé mais sans transfert des données.

Dans TM je vois les dates de sauvegarde mais le bouton restaurer n'est pas actif !

Bonne nuit


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2011)

Lobaminne a dit:


> Pour info: j'ai fait l'assistant migration tout s'est bien passé mais sans transfert des données.
> 
> Dans TM je vois les dates de sauvegarde mais le bouton restaurer n'est pas actif !


Si tu as lancé Assistant de Migration à partir du compte que tu voulais restaurer, s'est créé un autre compte de même nom, où tu devrais retrouver tes données restaurées.

Tu sélectionnes un élément avant de regarder/cliquer le bouton _Restaurer_ ?


Merci de donner de tes nouvelles.


----------



## Lobaminne (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous et plus particulièrement à François,

En effet j'ai retrouvé mes données du moins les plus récentes!!!! Je les sauvegarde sur une clé USB maintenant car TM je n'y comprends plus rien!

Depuis que j'ai Iphoto11 et Lion rien ne va plus unepartie des phtos sont noires certaines ont disparues et je suis un peu perdue! 
Il me faudrait tout reprendre depuis le B.A BA je crois

Je ne vois pas encore le progres apporté par Lion???

Merci à François


----------



## Ryan1985 (9 Septembre 2011)

Juste une petite question...

Je voulais savoir  via mission control, si on pouvait voir les applications que l'on réduit manuellement (bouton jaune en haut à gauche)  avec les autres fenêtres actives..

merci à vous


----------



## Dead head (9 Septembre 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance. Les fenêtres réduites dans le Dock n'apparaissent malheureusement pas dans Mission Control. Cela fait partie des limites de MC, et j'espère bien qu'Apple rendra cet outil plus souple dans un proche avenir.


----------



## big41 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bon ben les emmerdes continuent 
J'ai des problèmes de connexion Wi-Fi sous Safari et parfois sous Mail.
De plus en plus souvent, Safari rame pour ouvrir une page internet, quand il y arrive.
Ça devient de plus en plus chiant et fréquent.
Je suis obligé de couper le Wi-Fi et de le réactiver 
J'ai même été obligé parfois de redémarrer le Mac pour que tout refonctionne.
Fait ch...r Lion...


----------



## Makhno (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour la compagnie ! 

Ça fait un bon moment que je n'étais pas venu par ici... 

J'ai lion qui tourne depuis sa sortie ou presque sur un imac 21'5 de fin 2009. Tout tourne parfaitement . J'ai eu aucun des pépins présentés par ici... 

J'ai un peu de mal avec mission control par contre... Avant j'utilisais en combinaison spaces et exposé, dans deux coins actifs. De cette manière, je pouvais d'abord afficher les différents espaces puis mettre là-dedans un coup d'exposé pour étaler toutes mes fenêtres. 
Avec mission control, ce n'est plus possible : on a un équivalent d'exposé que pour l'espace affiché. Ça augmente les manipulations ! Il faut sauter dans l'espace souhaité et relancer mission control pour avoir l'exposé de cet espace et choisir sa fenêtre... Ça, ça m'énerve beaucoup beaucoup ! 

Pis y'a un dernier truc. Je l'avoue, c'est pour ça que je reviens sur macgé... 
Y'a une petite modif dans spotlight par rapport aux versions précédentes qui me prend bien la tête... 
Avant, le premier résultat sélectionné lorsqu'on commençait à taper était "populaire". Ça collait à ce qu'on lançait le plus. 
Aujourd'hui, dans lion, populaire a été remplacé par meilleur résultat. Et ça change tout ! 

Avant, je tapais "f" et directement firefox apparaissait en premier résultat, entrée et boum il était lancé. 
Maintenant, "f" me donne face time, "fi" me donne final cut, "fir" me donne firefox... Meilleur résultat, c'est un classement alphabétique et plus en nombre d'utilisation... Je sais pas combien de fois ça m'a fait lancer ichat au lieu d'ical cette bêtise... 

J'ai pas mal cherché ici et sur le web, ainsi que dans les pref de spotlight, impossible de trouver un moyen de revenir à l'ancien classement... 

Vous avez un idée ?
(hormis utiliser un lanceur alternatif...)

En vous remerciant !


----------



## edd72 (13 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que c'est toujours en nombre d'utilisation mais qu'il a oublié...
Moi en tout cas, ce n'est pas l'ordre alphabétique ("t" me donne bien "thunderbird" alors qu'il y a "textedit" par exemple qui apparait bien si je tape "te").


----------



## Dead head (13 Septembre 2011)

De mon côté non plus, les résultats des recherches Spotlight ne sont pas classés par ordre alphabétique.

Peut-être, Makhno, Spotlight doit-il se faire à nouveau à tes habitudes, à tes documents ou fichiers les plus courants ?


----------



## Hugo86e (13 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir, alors je suis tout nouveau sous mac :rateau:
déjà là en vous écrivant je n'arrive pas à faire d'accent circonflexe premièrement 
ensuite peut etre debile mais normal que dans mon mac app store en haut les rubriques soit notées en anglais (ex: purchased) ? ensuite je n'arrive pas non plus à accéder au réponses rapides en bas des topics sur ce forum :mouais:

merci !


----------



## Makhno (14 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est toujours en nombre d'utilisation mais qu'il a oublié...
> Moi en tout cas, ce n'est pas l'ordre alphabétique ("t" me donne bien "thunderbird" alors qu'il y a "textedit" par exemple qui apparait bien si je tape "te").





Dead head a dit:


> De mon côté non plus, les résultats des recherches Spotlight ne sont pas classés par ordre alphabétique.
> 
> Peut-être, Makhno, Spotlight doit-il se faire à nouveau à tes habitudes, à tes documents ou fichiers les plus courants ?



Bande de veinards ! 
Quand j'ai vu ça lors de mes premières utilisations, je me suis dit que la base spotlight avait été chamboulée par la mise à jour, alors j'ai forcé la réindexation (bêtement, en excluant puis incluant ma partition osx dans les réglages de confidentialité de spotlight). Ça n'a pas changé le fonctionnement. Normal, je me suis dit, faut le temps qu'il se réhabitue à ce que je cherche... Ben non... Ça fait maintenant un bon moment que je lance firefox ou ical avec spotlight et il me propose toujours l'ordre alphabétique...FaceTime, final cut, Firefox... Grrrrr... C'est encore plus frustrant de savoir que chez vous ça ne fait pas ça... J'essaierai demain de virer des plist, histoire de voir... Mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions !! si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur. J'ai rien trouvé dans les prefs de spotlight (qui sont peu nombreuses, faut le reconnaitre...). J'ai aussi essayé de voir si ce mode de classement n'était pas assis sur le classement d'une fenêtre de recherche spotlight, mais non, y'a pas non plus ce réglage... 

A la réflexion, en écrivant ces lignes je me dis que c'est comme si, justement, il n'apprenait plus... Autant je sais recréer une base spotlight, autant ça... Les plist peut-être, on verra demain (là je suis sur mon iPad...). 

J'attends vos idées ! 
Et merci


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Septembre 2011)

Moi c'est pas classé par ordre alphabétique  mais je me sers jamais de spotlight, pas besoin.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2011)

Makhno a dit:


> J'essaierai demain de virer des plist, histoire de voir... Mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions !! si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur.


Un test dans un autre Compte, 
puis selon le résultat :

le cache Spotlight de ta Bibliothèque d'utilisateur à nettoyer,

les ._mdimporter_ des dossiers Spotlight des Bibliothèques (utilisateur et/ou Macintosh HD) à mettre à jour ou à virer.


----------



## Yorwan (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai acheté hier un MBP et je dois dire que Lion est une petite merveille. Le trackpad et tous ses accès tactiles très simples à utiliser sont très bluffants. Les apps en full screen sont tout simplement un régal, associer un "Space" à chacune de ses apps est une idée géniale : je laisse toujours mes cours ouverts sous Pages, mes mails et Safari et passer de l'une à l'autre de ces fenêtres est enfantin. Le seul "défaut" qu'il manque à Safari (ou bien que je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé, c'est un geste pour naviguer entre les différents onglets, par exemple 3 doigts latéralement. Le Ctrl + Tab marche toujours mais je rebute de plus en plus à me servir d'un clavier pour les raccourcis. Même réaction qu'un utilisateur précédemment, je pensais que le Launchpad ne me servirait pas mais tout compte fait il est bien pratique. Mission Control n'a pour moi aucun défaut majeur. 
Résultat : le dock que je m'évertuais à conserver sous 10.5 (Oui j'ai fait un "Grand bond en avant" ©) est systématiquement masqué, même s'il contient un raccourci vers tous les dossiers utiles (images, musique, docs et autres), mais par contre aucune application. Je pense même qu'Apple peut envisager la disparition de ce Dock qui a fait les beaux jours d'OSX.
Un reproche que je puis faire pour les portables est l'absence d'indication de niveau de batterie en plein-écran, obligé d'aller chercher la menubar (bon ça va, c'est pas trop contraignant non plus ^^). Une solution doit être faisable avec GeekTool ou autres, mais ça gâcherait l'harmonie du système.
Ha et avant que j'oublie, un léger détail négatif aussi : le mouvement brownien (a.k.a. "bordel") dans l'alignement des icônes dans les dossiers. Il me semble que le choix de définir un alignement "par défaut" n'a pas marché sur tous les dossiers, c'est regrettable

Concernant le matériel, j'ai eu une petite frayeur toutefois. J'ai fait quelques transferts (musique, apps) dès la réception du bébé, donc sous X.7.0, et lorsque m'est venu le moment de brancher mon iPod, celui-ci n'était pas reconnu. Alors je change de câble, toujours rien. Croyant à la faute aux câbles passablement usés aux extrémités (ha ces nouveaux câbles ...), je branche ma souris. Stupeur, celle-ci non plus n'est pas reconnu. J'ai donc mis à jour le système et peut-être une mise à jour spécifique au matériel (j'avoue ne pas bien lire tout dans ce cas, je fais généralement confiance à Apple), et tout est (heureusement) rentré dans l'ordre.


*Satisfaction totale : 95% > Très bon !*


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Septembre 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai acheté hier un MBP et je dois dire que Lion est une petite merveille. Le trackpad et tous ses accès tactiles très simples à utiliser sont très bluffants. Les apps en full screen sont tout simplement un régal, associer un "Space" à chacune de ses apps est une idée géniale : je laisse toujours mes cours ouverts sous Pages, mes mails et Safari et passer de l'une à l'autre de ces fenêtres est enfantin. Le seul "défaut" qu'il manque à Safari (ou bien que je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé, c'est un geste pour naviguer entre les différents onglets, par exemple 3 doigts latéralement. Le Ctrl + Tab marche toujours mais je rebute de plus en plus à me servir d'un clavier pour les raccourcis. Même réaction qu'un utilisateur précédemment, je pensais que le Launchpad ne me servirait pas mais tout compte fait il est bien pratique. Mission Control n'a pour moi aucun défaut majeur.
> Résultat : le dock que je m'évertuais à conserver sous 10.5 (Oui j'ai fait un "Grand bond en avant" ©) est systématiquement masqué, même s'il contient un raccourci vers tous les dossiers utiles (images, musique, docs et autres), mais par contre aucune application. Je pense même qu'Apple peut envisager la disparition de ce Dock qui a fait les beaux jours d'OSX.
> ...



Ben, ça alors, un jeune padawan content à 95 % ! Ça se fête !


----------



## Dead head (14 Septembre 2011)

Cher iluro_64,

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de citer un aussi long post, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit du post qui est juste avant le tien. Je trouve que ça encombre inutilement.

En toute sympathie.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Septembre 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Cher iluro_64,
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de citer un aussi long post, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit du post qui est juste avant le tien. Je trouve que ça encombre inutilement.
> 
> En toute sympathie.



Tu as parfaitement raison  mais ça va tellement plus vite


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ça va tellement plus vite


Plus vite que de remarquer que 3 de ses 4 problèmes ont été résolus dans les 89 pages précédentes (et ailleurs sur le forum) ? 

= 3 doigts, Dock, et DS_Store du Finder.


Ou tu n'as pas envie qu'il arrive à 99% ? :mouais:


----------



## Yorwan (14 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Plus vite que de remarquer que 3 de ses 4 problèmes ont été résolus dans les 89 pages précédentes (et ailleurs sur le forum) ?
> 
> = 3 doigts, Dock, et DS_Store du Finder.
> 
> ...



Dock, c'est pas un problème puisque c'est moi qui l'ai voulu. DS_Store ça me parle vaguement, à part "fichier caché" ça n'évoque pas grand chose. "3 doigts" par contre, même en refaisant une recherche je n'ai rien trouvé donc si tu pouvais m'aiguiller ça serait appréciable et apprécié


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2011)

"DS_Store" : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/rafraichissement-du-finder-832522.html

"Balayage" (à 3 doigts) : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/perte-de-la-gestuelle-balayage-entre-pages-825732.html et autres
(ou essaie d'appuyer sur Alt au moment du balayage)


----------



## Yorwan (14 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> "DS_Store" : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/rafraichissement-du-finder-832522.html
> 
> "Balayage" (à 3 doigts) : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/perte-de-la-gestuelle-balayage-entre-pages-825732.html et autres
> (ou essaie d'appuyer sur Alt au moment du balayage)




Merci bien, pour le balayage ce n'est pas tout à fait ça en revanche. Je pensais à un balayage pour naviguer d'un *onglet* à un autre et non d'une *page* et de ses prédécesseurs. A moins que depuis le début je sois dans le flou, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Plus vite que de remarquer que 3 de ses 4 problèmes ont été résolus dans les 89 pages précédentes (et ailleurs sur le forum) ?
> 
> = 3 doigts, Dock, et DS_Store du Finder.
> 
> ...



Pas du tout à 99%, à 100%


----------



## big41 (15 Septembre 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Merci bien, pour le balayage ce n'est pas tout à fait ça en revanche. Je pensais à un balayage pour naviguer d'un *onglet* à un autre et non d'une *page* et de ses prédécesseurs. A moins que depuis le début je sois dans le flou, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.


Il n'existe pas de gestuelle pour balayer entre onglet, mais en même temps cliquer sur l'onglet c'est pas trop dur


----------



## Makhno (15 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un test dans un autre Compte,
> puis selon le résultat :
> 
> le cache Spotlight de ta Bibliothèque d'utilisateur à nettoyer,
> ...



Rien rien rien... 
J'ai essayé dans deux autres comptes, un pré-existant et un créé sur l'instant. les deux me font ça. (A chaque fois je lance et je quitte plusieurs fois firefox, ical et itunes puis je ferme la session ou je redémarre). 

J'ai remarqué que lors de la première recherche avec "i" c'est iChat qui sort vainqueur. Faut rajouter c puis a ou t pour avoir ical ou itunes. Le système enregistre : si je cherche à nouveau i, il me propose l'un ou l'autre, en fonction du dernier que j'ai ouvert. Ce comportement n'a pas lieu avec le f de firefox. Et dans tous les cas, il suffit de fermer et rouvrir la session pour retrouver iChat lorsque je cherche "i"... 

Cache de spotlight dans les bibliothèques des utilisateurs : com.apple.spotlightpref.iconcache, supprimé sans effet. 

Pour les .mdimporter, j'ai viré (déplacé, au cas où...) ceux-ci des dossiers Mac HD/Bibliothèque/Spotlight et Mac HD/Système/Bibliothèque/Spotlight, sans effet. 

J'ai trouvé dans Mac HD/Bibliothèque/Caches un dossier com.apple.spotlight barré d'un sens interdit. Je me suis dit que mes ennuis venaient de là. Ben non, supprimé, cela ne change rien, même si le dossier n'est pas recréé. 

J'y comprends plus rien (enfin, j'y comprenais pas grand chose avant déjà...). Si, un truc : vu que tous les users sont touchés, le problème se situe au dessus de ce dossier...
Je déteste ce genre de bug, pas grave mais pénible au quotidien, pas grave mais qui finit donc par prendre la tête et qui reste indécelable !


----------



## UnAm (15 Septembre 2011)

A quand une gesture pour passer en fullscreen! Tellement chiant de cliquer là haut...


----------



## FilouMac (15 Septembre 2011)

Depuis l'installation du Lion, il semble que les disques SSD ne soient pas encore maitrisés par Apple et que les sauvegardes un peu sur une partition invisible locale et un peu dans TimeMachine ne soient pas très stables.
Soudain le Mac se met à tourner à 1000 à l'heure et il faut le forcer à s'arrêter, car toutes les applications sont plantées.
Le correcteur d'orthographe intégré dans Lions est une débacle.
Le système est installé sur un Intel Core i7 avec 8 GB de ram, donc cela ne devrait jamais se produire, soit sur des MacBook Pro ou sur des iMac 27''.
Tous les Macs utilisant OSX Lion 10.7.1 sont sujets à des grosses plantées de ce genre, donc pour nous, le système n'est pas encore mur.
En affichant la console, le nombre de bugs et d'erreurs fait peur de travailler sur Mac.
Pour ceux qui veulent travailler productivement
-> SnowLeopard est le meilleur choix en attendant que Apple soit à l'écoute de ses clients.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Septembre 2011)

FilouMac a dit:


> Depuis l'installation du Lion, il semble que les disques SSD ne soient pas encore maitrisés par Apple et que les sauvegardes un peu sur une partition invisible locale et un peu dans TimeMachine ne soient pas très stables.
> Soudain le Mac se met à tourner à 1000 à l'heure et il faut le forcer à s'arrêter, car toutes les applications sont plantées.
> Le correcteur d'orthographe intégré dans Lions est une débacle.
> Le système est installé sur un Intel Core i7 avec 8 GB de ram, donc cela ne devrait jamais se produire, soit sur des MacBook Pro ou sur des iMac 27''.
> ...



C'est un peu court "jeune homme".
Il y a un sujet extrêmement bien documenté sur Time Machine "piloté" par François MacG. Tout est dit. Il serait bon de le lire avec attention.

Lorsque le Mac se met à tourner à 1000 à l'heure, il y a une raison que l'on trouve en examinant avec attention les données affichées par Moniteur d'activités.

Faudra m'expliquer pourquoi je n'ai pas eu tous ces "bugs", et pourtant je n'ai qu'un Core 2 Duo et 4 Go de RAM.

À tout hasard, un bon coup de ménage avec Onyx pour Lion n'est peut-être pas inutile.

Quant à dire que 





> Tous les Macs utilisant OSX Lion 10.7.1 sont sujets à des grosses plantées de ce genre, donc pour nous, le système n'est pas encore mur.


 c'est une assertion "locale" et non pas universelle. Ce fil relate les ennuis auxquels se sont heurtés certains. Que je sache, Lion n'a pas vraiment été mis en cause. Mine de rien il y a pas mal de "petits changements". Ce ne sont pas des bugs. Apple a plutôt bien documenté son nouvel anima sur son site. C'est très instructif.

Trop de macusers confondent ce qui est et ce qu'ils croient devoir exister.

À bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est un peu court "jeune homme".
> 
> Faudra m'expliquer pourquoi je n'ai pas eu tous ces "bugs", et pourtant je n'ai qu'un Core 2 Duo et 4 Go de RAM.



+1 
... et je n'ai que 2 Go, et, il est vrai pas de disque SSD 

Lion a certes peut-être été sorti un peu à la va vite, pour que SJ puisse le voir avant la fin du monde ...


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est un peu court "jeune homme".
> Il y a un sujet extrêmement bien documenté sur Time Machine "piloté" par François MacG. Tout est dit. Il serait bon de le lire avec attention.
> 
> Lorsque le Mac se met à tourner à 1000 à l'heure, il y a une raison que l'on trouve en examinant avec attention les données affichées par Moniteur d'activités.
> ...



Toutes ces si belles remarques sont également valables pour toi.

Nier les problèmes de Lion, et nombreux ils sont, sous prétexte que tout tourne bien (car on ne se rend peut-être pas compte des bugs, pourtant bien présents, mais qui ne sont pas flagrants selon l'utilisation que l'on a de son mac), c'est juste faire son fanboy, et je sais que tu es loin d'en être un.

J'ai remarque que des anciens macs n'ont presque pas de soucis, seules les machines récentes sont confrontées au freezes, emballements de processeurs & co.
C'est peut-être aussi lié au fait que l'on a eu que deux beta fonctionnelles sur ces mac (pas de DP1 et DP3 pour les MBP 2011).

Avoir un process helpd qui tourne à 100% durant plus de 5 min, ou un launchd qui joue aux montagnes russes sans aucune raison, avec toutes les apps fermées, le tout sur une machine qui a subi une clean install, je ne sais pas trop comment tu appelles ça.

Je ne parle même pas des bugs graphiques, des bugs de mission control et du launchpad, qui eux sont encore plus visibles, et vraiment usants au quotidien.

Au niveau du correcteur de Lion, je l'ai viré. Par contre ils est des fois impossible de placer un accent ^ dans mes textes, encore un des trop nombreux bugs de Lion.

Alors oui, jusqu'à ce que cet OS n'ait pas l'air d'une vulgaire beta, il sera préférable de rester sur SL pour ceux qui en ont le choix. D'autant que les nouveautés de Lion, outre l'amélioration des dispositifs de sécurité, sont loin d'être indispensables..


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Septembre 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Toutes ces si belles remarques sont également valables pour toi.
> 
> Nier les problèmes de Lion, et nombreux ils sont, sous prétexte que tout tourne bien (car on ne se rend peut-être pas compte des bugs, pourtant bien présents, mais qui ne sont pas flagrants selon l'utilisation que l'on a de son mac), c'est juste faire son fanboy, et je sais que tu es loin d'en être un.
> 
> ...



Désolé, je dispose, à Paris, d'un tout nouvel iMac 27" core I7 qui est sous Lion et sur lequel je n'ai observé aucun des problèmes que tu évoques. sauf peut être pour le correcteur , à propos duquel je ne peux rien dire : j'utilise Antidote (qui fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs).


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Septembre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Désolé, je dispose, à Paris, d'un tout nouvel iMac 27" core I7 qui est sous Lion et sur lequel je n'ai observé aucun des problèmes que tu évoques. sauf peut être pour le correcteur , à propos duquel je ne peux rien dire : j'utilise Antidote (qui fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs).






> C'est peut-être aussi lié au fait que l'on a eu que deux beta fonctionnelles sur ces mac (pas de DP1 et DP3 pour les *MBP 2011*).



:sleep:

Allez, sinon on va dire que je suis le seul a avoir ces bugs:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1198518
http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...rocess-is-eating-ram-after-an-upgrade-to-lion
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1206919
http://www.sheevaboite.fr/article50/florileges-de-bugs-avec-mission-control
http://thegreyblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/multiple-icons-of-same-application-in.html
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1194587
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3194556?start=15&tstart=0

Bon je vais m'arrêter là de toute façon, ça va pas faire avancer quoi que ce soit. Surtout quand on voit que des mecs refusent de croire à l'existence de bugs sur Lion alors qu'on est dans un fil dédié...


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2011)

On ne nie pas les bugs. J'en ai même signalé un (Bug Id #9975602) qui n'a rien à voir avec ce que tu décris. On te dit seulement qu'on ne reconnaît pas ce que tu décris dans le fonctionnement de nos machines. Bug il y a. Les raisons sont à trouver. C'est auprès d'Apple qu'il faut signaler, après élimination de causes potentielles matérielles ou logicielles. Ne t'en prends pas aux personnes de bonne volonté qui essaient d'aider selon leurs moyens.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Septembre 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Allez, sinon on va dire que je suis le seul a avoir ces bugs:
> 
> ...



Ne te fâches pas comme cela ! 
Nul ne dit que les bugs rencontrés par certains n'existent pas ! 

Ce que nous sommes quelques-uns à dire est que nous n'avons pas rencontré ce qui nous a été décrit dans ce fil.

Partant du principe que si certains les ont et que d'autres ne les ont pas, il doit bien y avoir quelques choses qui les provoquent, ou, pourquoi pas, quelque chose qui les empêchent de se manifester.

Exemple : il y a eu relation sur ce fil, de màj de SL à Lion en méthode clean install. Il semble que ceux qui ont appliqué cette méthode plutôt que la méthode directe aient eu à subir davantage de désagréments que ceux qui ont appliqué la méthode directe.

Autre exemple : après l'installation de Lion, la mise à jour des index est entièrement refaite. Cela peut prendre du temps, non pas quelques dizaines de minutes, mais plusieurs heures, pouvant demander deux ou trois jours de suite. Lorsqu'on a quelques To de données sur DD, il ne faut pas s'étonner que ça prenne du temps, et que ça emballe les ventilateurs. Dans mon cas, ça a demandé une douzaine d'heures au total réparties sur un peu plus de deux jours. Je n'ai jamais pensé que c'était un bug. J'ai simplement regardé ce qu'indiquait le moniteur d'activité.

Depuis que j'ai installé Lion X.7.1 et la mise à jour de sécurité, j'ai un phénomène dont je n'ai pas encore identifié la cause tout en en connaissant le symptôme. À la mise sous tension, c'est devenu beaucoup plus long pour avoir la main. Pendant quelques minutes, l'îcône d'activité de synchronisation de MobilMe se met à tourner. L'activité de l'agent se synchronisation n'est pourtant pas très violente puisque la synchronisation entre mes deux machines a été arrêtée (je ne me sers que d'une seule en ce moment). Il reste cependant la synchronisation d'iDisk. Mais, lorsque j'ai envoyé les données dans le nuage, j'arrête la synchronisation. La question que je me pose donc, puisque toutes les synchronisations sont stoppées, pourquoi "ça synchronise". Ai-je un mauvais réglage caché dans une quelconque préférence, ou bien suis-je en présence d'un bug ?. J'ai relaté ce problème sur ce fil, mais, semble-t-il, je suis le seul à l'avoir fait.

Je sais par expérience que les gags auxquels je me heurte sont plutôt de mon fait que du fait du système. Je cherche donc à les résoudre par moi-même, en me faisant aider éventuellement.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 dans tes posts précédents tu dis qu'il y a pas mal de petits changements, et je suis totalement d'accord, mais d'un coté c'est aussi pour ça que l'on peut critiquer Lion dans le sens ou les 250 fausses nouveautés sont pour la plupart petite et n'apporte rien pour certains mais apporte un peu pour les autres. 

De toute façon un OS ne satisfera jamais tout le monde c'est impossible. 

Pour les bugs sur Lion il y en a personne ne le nie. Mais il faut laisser le temps à Lion de corriger quelques problèmes récurrent, de mon coté les bugs ne sont pas préoccupation principale, j'ai eu une perte de fluidité et des choses basiques et rapide sous SL deviennent plus longue, notamment dans certains lancement de logiciel, dans des recherches sur un internet, avec le multitâche aussi. Certains personne n'auront pas les mêmes problèmes que moi car des configurations différentes. Et j'ai aussi une perte en stabilité quand je travail longtemps ... 

Bref j'ai toujours hésité a repassé sous SL, mais par flemme ou manque de temps, je laisse finalement du temps à Lion qui pour l'instant ne me fait pas perdre un temps fou, mais me fait un perdre un peu de temps quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bref j'ai toujours hésité a repassé sous SL, mais par flemme ou manque de temps, je laisse finalement du temps à Lion qui pour l'instant ne me fait pas perdre un temps fou, mais me fait un perdre un peu de temps quand même.



Ce serait dommage, chaque OS se bonifie avec le temps. Même là c'est la fuite en avant pour éviter d'être dépassé, faute d'avoir voulu sauter une version, chose qui est pratiquée par plein de gens. Ce qui est valable pour une application ne l'est pas forcément pour un OS.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Septembre 2011)

- Lion bug
- Lion bug pas
- Lion bug
- C'est toi le bug
- Lion bug pas chez moi
- Lion bug
- Lion est une révolution
- Lion est une daube


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> _La vie est tellement plus simple quand on se tape de cet OS..._


... les OS d'avant ont provoqué le même genre de discussions


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Septembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> iluro_64 dans tes posts précédents tu dis qu'il y a pas mal de petits changements, et je suis totalement d'accord, mais d'un coté c'est aussi pour ça que l'on peut critiquer Lion dans le sens ou les 250 fausses nouveautés sont pour la plupart petite et n'apporte rien pour certains mais apporte un peu pour les autres.
> 
> De toute façon un OS ne satisfera jamais tout le monde c'est impossible.
> 
> ...



Mais Lion n'est-il pas, hormis "Versions" et "Reprise", qui ont des conséquences importantes sur la manière de travailler, une version essentiellement "cosmétique". C'est là que résident les "petits changements", comme la généralisation du plein écran dont, personnellement je doute de l'utilité, mais qui est très tendance "monde d'en face"; l'évolution des *gestures*, un pas nouveau nouveau franchi dans l'utilisation des trackpads ; l'évolution de la présentation, plus épurée pour l'OS, pas toujours très heureuse dans les applications (iCal, Mail, Carnet d'adresses, quoique je préfère cette version du dernier à la précédente). En bref, Lion, c'est surtout du "visible", pas vraiment du fond hormis Versions, Reprise, TM qui apparaît sous un jour changé lorsqu'on "plonge" dans les portables. Même l'ergonomie légendaire en a pris un coup, mais on s'y habitue rapidement. Les changements de SL ont été bien plus profonds mais invisibles 

Il y a aussi dans Lion la généralisation du 64 bits. Les conséquences ne sont pas très visibles mais la constance de la performance globale, voire même l'amélioration de l'exécution de parties de l'OS ou de certaines applications, pas nécessairement d'Apple, en sont le résultat. En contrepartie, la consommation en mémoire est plus importante, et il semble qu'il y ait eu quelques petits problèmes avec Safari. Et certaines machines de plus de 4 à 5 ans sont devenues définitivement obsolètes.

Contrairement à toi, et hormis Safari qui est devenu très long à lancer, j'ai constaté que la plupart des applications que j'utilise se lancent plus rapidement. Ma machine est généralement en service de 7h30 à 21h à 22h, passe parfois en veille car je ne l'éteins pas toujours (je mets en veille) et ne perd pas sa stabilité. Lorsque je la réveille, tout se passe très bien.

Pour conclure, l'expérience de chacun ne ressemble pas nécessairement à celle des autres, car les outils utilisés diffèrent, ainsi que la manière de s'en servir.


----------



## deflandranne (16 Septembre 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai des icônes en double dans le Launchpad et je n'arrive pas à les supprimer. Comment faire ?
MERCI !
AD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Mais Lion n'est-il pas, hormis "Versions" et "Reprise", qui ont des conséquences importantes sur la manière de travailler, une version essentiellement "cosmétique".


Lion, pour moi, c'est l'adieu au fichier  et l'adieu aux DVD d'installation.

La dématérialisation ?


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lion, pour moi, c'est l'adieu au fichier  et l'adieu aux DVD d'installation.
> 
> La dématérialisation ?



Tu as raison, je l'avais oublié celle-là ! Sans doute parce que l'installation de Lion s'est faite sans problème, tout autant sur l'iMac que sur le MBP ! 
Il est vrai que je ne pratique plus le DVD depuis longtemps déjà, car, hormis Mac OS, la plus grande partie des applications que j'utilise ont été téléchargées légalement depuis les sites des vendeurs. Sans doute cette pratique m'est-elle devenue familière


----------



## Jiip (17 Septembre 2011)

La façon dont Apple a vendu Lion est scandaleuse. On n'a découvert les conditions d'emploi que progressivement et beaucoup se sont fait piégés, comme moi.
J'ai un MacBook sous Snow Leopard et un Imac sous Leopard. Avec mon MacBook, j'ai donc acheté Lion sur l'AS, en comptant l'installer sur mon iMac, puisque Apple nous disait qu' un même propriétaire pouvait l'installer sur ses differents Mac.
Resultats :
1) Lion sur mon MacBook fonctionne très mal (bugs, ralentissements, blocages, Kernel panic) bien qu'il soit équipé comme l'indiquait Apple (core 2 duo et 2GB)
2) Impossible de transférer Lion sur mon iMac (en employant toutes les méthodes possibles)
Je suis donc allé consulter les petits génie d'un Genius Bar. Réponse : tout ça est normal. Sur votre Mac Book il est impossible de revenir à Snow Leopard à moins de tout réinstaller et pour votre iMac, vous devez acheter Snow Leopard, l'installer et comme ça vous pourrez obtenir Lion. Génial non ! Il faut acheter un OS périmé pour avoir le droit d'utiliser le nouvel OS que vous avez acheté !

Je suis un switcheur récent. Je découvre que Apple c'est pire que Microsoft en matière de respect du client.


----------



## hades (17 Septembre 2011)

Personnellement, je me renseigne avant... Les mois précédents la sortie de Lion, on a été littéralement bombardé d'informations que ce soit sur MacGénération ou ailleurs. L'actu MacGé et autres sites dédiés Apple font partis de mes lectures quotidiennes, il m'était impossible de ne pas être au courant.
Pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai installé windows sur un de mes ordinateurs (tous des macs), je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis, ni aucun bug. Les renseignements et les forums sont gratuits sur le web, il faut juste se prendre un peu de temps avant de se lancer.
C'est aussi pourquoi, je ne parais pas très présente sur les forums, je trouve presque toujours la solution à mes problèmes en cherchant...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2011)

Jiip a dit:


> La façon dont Apple a vendu Lion est scandaleuse. On n'a découvert les conditions d'emploi que progressivement et beaucoup se sont fait piégés, comme moi.
> J'ai un MacBook sous Snow Leopard et un Imac sous Leopard. Avec mon MacBook, j'ai donc acheté Lion sur l'AS, en comptant l'installer sur mon iMac, puisque Apple nous disait qu' un même propriétaire pouvait l'installer sur ses differents Mac.
> Resultats :
> 1) Lion sur mon MacBook fonctionne très mal (bugs, ralentissements, blocages, Kernel panic) bien qu'il soit équipé comme l'indiquait Apple (core 2 duo et 2GB)
> ...



Avant de hurler au loup, il aurait été préférable d'agir comme *hades*


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2011)

Je rejoins le point de vue de iluro_64 et de hades.



Jiip a dit:


> La façon dont Apple a vendu Lion est scandaleuse. On n'a découvert les conditions d'emploi que progressivement et beaucoup se sont fait piégés, comme moi. ()



Les ordinateurs et les systèmes d'exploitation sont des choses assez complexes pour qu'on doive se renseigner avant d'acheter. Et dans le cas de Lion, l'information était disponible bien avant sa mise en vente. Il y a longtemps qu'on sait que la mise à jour de l'OS vers Lion ne peut se faire qu'à partir de Snow Leopard. Il n'y a donc rien de scandaleux dans la façon dont Apple a vendu son fauve. Par contre, on peut approuver ou ne pas approuver cette nouvelle méthode, c'est une question de point de vue.


----------



## philoo84 (17 Septembre 2011)

deflandranne a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai des icônes en double dans le Launchpad et je n'arrive pas à les supprimer. Comment faire ?
> MERCI !
> AD



tu as trouve une solution??
idem chez moi j ai une appli en double..


----------



## irma333 (17 Septembre 2011)

hades a dit:


> je ne parais pas très présente sur les forums, je trouve presque toujours la solution à mes problèmes en cherchant...



HS : idem! Je suis toujours étonnée de voir qu'il y a tant de personnes à s'être posé les même questions à la c*n que moi. 

Quand au scroll "naturel", je l'adore.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Septembre 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> tu as trouve une solution??
> idem chez moi j ai une appli en double..



http://chaosspace.de/launchpad-control/


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2011)

deflandranne a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai des icônes en double dans le Launchpad et je n'arrive pas à les supprimer. Comment faire ?
> MERCI !
> AD




Parmi les pistes possibles : l'application de NomAppli se trouve dans un dossier qui a rigoureusement le même nom NomAppli. Cela ne résout pas tous les cas, mais ça aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------




philoo84 a dit:


> tu as trouve une solution??
> idem chez moi j ai une appli en double..



Piste possible ci-dessus


----------



## Dead head (18 Septembre 2011)

Autre piste : présence d'une application et d'un alias de l'application. C'était mon cas.


----------



## philoo84 (18 Septembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Parmi les pistes possibles : l'application de NomAppli se trouve dans un dossier qui a rigoureusement le même nom NomAppli. Cela ne résout pas tous les cas, mais ça aide.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------
> 
> ...



merci ca a résolu mon soucis.. trop bon !!


----------



## Kriskool (18 Septembre 2011)

Bjr a tous !
Moi je débute sur mac depuis cet été avec mac OS Lion préinstallé sur iMac 27" Quad core 8Go de ram... bref de la machine ! Je précise que j'ai connu ttes les versions de Windows et les maitrise (presque) parfaitement jusqu'à la dernière Windows 7. J'ai donc voulu me mettre au Mac séduit par leur design et la simplicité apparente, aussi le discours sur l'absence de bugs, de plaisir d'usage, de présence d'applis comme iMovie, iPhoto ou Aperture...
Après quelques balbutiements, je pense ne pas trop mal me débrouiller. Pour rester dans le sujet de Mac OS Lion, je dois dire que je suis très surpris par les nombreux bugs tels les plantages fréquents d'applications (iMovie, Safari, Aperture...) J'ai du utiliser très souvent les touches "Alt+cmd+esc" pour forcer des programmes à quitter car ils ne répondaient plus... Cela m'a rappelé les anciens temps de Windows... dont la version 7 ne plantait plus du tout je précise (pour les détracteurs). 
J'ai aussi à subir des clics imprécis avec la Magic mousse, je veux dire qu'il faut parfois cliquer plusieurs fois avant d'avoir l'action voulue... C'est très agaçant ! Je précise aussi que sur Mac l'ergonomie de l'OS est moins pratique. J'ai du installer Better Snap Tools (payant) pour retrouver un maniement de fenêtres proche d'Aero... Le Finder est aussi très austère et lourd dans sa navigation (les colonnes ne se dimensionnent pas automatiquement, les icônes d'images ou de fichiers ont une taille fixe....) J'ai aussi un bug dans le Finder pour accéder à ma Freebox. Elle apparait 2 fois sous forme de Freebox et Freebox Server et je dois taper le mot de passe à chaque fois même si je "dis" au mac de le mémoriser.. très agaçant.
Je note aussi que pour réaliser des choses simples, il faut souvent installer un petit programme en plus (codec, etc... outils de dessin,...) alors que Windows intègre déjà tout ça. Je remarque en parcourant les forums de Mac users qu'ils sont très souvent en train de râler contre Apple qui ne leur permet pas de faire cela ou ceci... leur enlève iDVD ou iWeb ou Mobile Me ou iDisk etc... et sont toujours à la recherche d'une solution à leurs nombreux problèmes.... je regrette aussi la bataille entre Apple et Microsoft qui aboutit à un blocage de Hotmail dans Mail (la synchro des contacts, des dossiers ne sont pas autorisés dans Mail...!!!!)
Alors me direz vous pourquoi être passé au Mac ? Eh bien je voulais montre qu'un PC user aguerri pouvait faire cette démarche pour savoir enfin de quoi il parle lorsqu'un Mac user lui parle de son système si idéal. Malgré tout la machine est très belle et silencieuse et c'est déjà un bon point. De plus l'annonce d'iCloud et d'iOS5 me semble prometteuse. Donc Wait an See ?..


----------



## Somchay (18 Septembre 2011)

Kriskool a dit:


> Bjr a tous !
> Moi je débute sur mac depuis cet été avec mac OS Lion préinstallé sur iMac 27" Quad core 8Go de ram... bref de la machine ! Je précise que j'ai connu ttes les versions de Windows et les maitrise (presque) parfaitement jusqu'à la dernière Windows 7. J'ai donc voulu me mettre au Mac séduit par leur design et la simplicité apparente, aussi le discours sur l'absence de bugs, de plaisir d'usage, de présence d'applis comme iMovie, iPhoto ou Aperture...
> Après quelques balbutiements, je pense ne pas trop mal me débrouiller. Pour rester dans le sujet de Mac OS Lion, je dois dire que je suis très surpris par les nombreux bugs tels les plantages fréquents d'applications (iMovie, Safari, Aperture...) J'ai du utiliser très souvent les touches "Alt+cmd+esc" pour forcer des programmes à quitter car ils ne répondaient plus... Cela m'a rappelé les anciens temps de Windows... dont la version 7 ne plantait plus du tout je précise (pour les détracteurs).
> J'ai aussi à subir des clics imprécis avec la Magic mousse, je veux dire qu'il faut parfois cliquer plusieurs fois avant d'avoir l'action voulue... C'est très agaçant ! Je précise aussi que sur Mac l'ergonomie de l'OS est moins pratique. J'ai du installer Better Snap Tools (payant) pour retrouver un maniement de fenêtres proche d'Aero... Le Finder est aussi très austère et lourd dans sa navigation (les colonnes ne se dimensionnent pas automatiquement, les icônes d'images ou de fichiers ont une taille fixe....) J'ai aussi un bug dans le Finder pour accéder à ma Freebox. Elle apparait 2 fois sous forme de Freebox et Freebox Server et je dois taper le mot de passe à chaque fois même si je "dis" au mac de le mémoriser.. très agaçant.
> ...



Troll ou pas troll :mouais:

Je ne remets pas en question la qualité de Windows 7 qui parait-il a fait d'énormes progrès, mais que je ne connais pas du tout...

Par contre, il y a là quelques remarques étonnantes, je ne reprends pas tout en détail (par fainéantise) mais quand même:
- de nombreux bugs: oui il y en a pas mal de répertoriés dans ce sujet, mais si on compare la quantité avec la nombre de personnes sur Macgé... en tous cas pour moi, aucun bug noté sous Lion à ce jour 
- besoin d'installer des codec sous Mac ???
- les colonnes ne se dimensionnent pas automatiquement, les icônes d'images ou de fichiers ont une taille fixe : on ne doit pas utiliser le même Finder alors 

Si tu es réellement passé sous Mac et que la volonté du shift est totale, je pense qu'une grande majorité des problèmes rencontrés disparaitront d'eux-mêmes avec un peu plus de pratique et, surtout surtout, en cessant de vouloir calquer le fonctionnement Windows... peut-être un peu difficile au début de couper le cordon ombilical, surtout lorsqu'on maitrise parfaitement Windows, mais c'est pourtant la clé du bonheur sous Mac


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2011)

*@Kriskool*

Sans vouloir "parodier" ou faire un doublon avec *Somchay*, et sans vouloir dire (déjà) que tu "trolles", je pense que globalement tu commets une erreur d'appréciation causée vraisemblablement par une inexpérience certaine de Mac OS. À "vue de nez", je pense que l'erreur fondamentale de base est de penser "Windows". Tant qu'il en sera ainsi, ce n'est pas la machine qui plantera, c'est toi qui la fera planter, inconsciemment.

À titre d'exemple, parlons de iMovie. Pourquoi iMovie ? Parce que je ne connais pas iMovie davantage que toi. Je ne suis même pas certain de l'avoir utilisé une dizaine d'heures. Pourtant, je viens de faire un montage d'une vidéo de 18 minutes et des broutilles, habillée de plan fixe et de musique, et je l'ai déjà encodée en Full HD, HD et format plus réduit. Après une heure ou deux de "pataugeage", me contentant de clics et double-clics, tout s'est passé le mieux du monde. Et je n'ai pas eu le moindre plantage.

Un fait (comme l'a souligné *Somchay*) est ton étonnement à propos des codecs. Ta réaction montre tout à fait ton inexpérience du monde Mac, et surtout une méconnaissance certaine.

Si tu es si expérimenté en Windows, tu ne devrais pas à avoir de soucis avec Mac OS. Garde en mémoire le slogan de 1984, "Think different", c'est toujours valable.

Quoiqu'il en soit, bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2011)

Kriskool a dit:


> Moi je débute sur mac depuis cet été avec mac OS Lion préinstallé sur iMac 27" Quad core 8Go de ram... bref de la machine ! Je précise que j'ai connu ttes les versions de Windows et les maitrise (presque) parfaitement jusqu'à la dernière Windows 7. J'ai donc voulu me mettre au Mac séduit par leur design et la simplicité apparente, aussi le discours sur l'absence de bugs, de plaisir d'usage, de présence d'applis comme iMovie, iPhoto ou Aperture...
> 
> Après quelques balbutiements, je pense ne pas trop mal me débrouiller. Pour rester dans le sujet de Mac OS Lion, je dois dire que je suis très surpris par les nombreux bugs tels les plantages fréquents d'applications (iMovie, Safari, Aperture...) J'ai du utiliser très souvent les touches "Alt+cmd+esc" pour forcer des programmes à quitter car ils ne répondaient plus... Cela m'a rappelé les anciens temps de Windows... dont la version 7 ne plantait plus du tout je précise (pour les détracteurs).
> 
> ...



En réalité je ne suis pas si ancien que ça sur ce matos puisque je le pratique depuis 2007 après l'avoir utilisé quelque temps en 1986 avec un Apple IIc. Et depuis 2007, je n'utilise que très rarement Windows (je me tiens informé sur *Clubic* c'est tout) sauf au boulot.

C'est sûr que si c'est une Magic _mousse_ que tu pratiques elle sera bien moins efficace que la Magic Mouse _costaud_ bien que pour ma part je préfère le *Magic Trackpad* pour mon Mac mini.

D'autre part si tu n'es pas satisfait de ton iMac et c'est ton droit - d'ailleurs dans une autre discussion d'aucuns critiquent son design qui ne serait pas terrible selon eux, mais je sais à te lire qu'il n'en est rien à ton sujet - rien ne t'empêche de le revendre, il y a ainsi un forum dénommé *Petites annonces Mac* et tu peux être certain de faire un heureux si tu sais te montrer raisonnable sur le prix.
Ou alors et ce serait bien dommage, utilise ta partition BootCamp pour installer Windows Seven et décide de faire appel à Windows pour exploiter "_au mieux_" ton Mac. 

Donc Think about that or to sell !


----------



## Kriskool (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour vos commentaires. Je vois que le sujet suscite de l'intéret. Je reconnais tout d abord mon inexperience en Mac ne revanche le mot TROLL ne ma plait guère. Ceci dit, mon experience informatique en général est assez bonne comme je le précisais auparavant. Même si cela ne fait que 2 mois que je suis sur Mac j y ai passé un nombre dheures impréssionnant car cela me passionne de découvrir un nouvel environnement. Je précisé que je ne cherche pas à faire du "windows" sur Mac. Mais il est naturel de comparer certaines fonctionnalités. J'ai simplement installé Windows avec Bootcamp et avec VMWare Fusion pour le tester sur Mac mais ca s'est arrété là. Je ne tiens pas à faire cohabiter les 2 systèmes ce serait idiot. Ce que je veux c'est développer ma maitrise du Mac.
Pour ce qui est du Finder, j'attends donc que l'on m'explique comment les colonnes peuvent se redimenssionner "automatiquement" en fonction de leur contenu et comment on "elargit les icones" fichier et images. Si c'est le cas pour vous, j'aimerais bénéficer de vos tuyaux.
Pour les plantages ils sont bien réels. J'ai bien testé iMovie car j'ai réalisé un film de 30 minutes fait de séquences, de plans fixes et de musiques au retour de mes vacances et j'ai pu tester la bibliotheque iPhoto, Aperture et l'import direct de vidéos dans iMovie. Aprés de nombreaux pataugeages je me suis bie débrouillé. Je regrettais simplement que mlagré la puissance de ma machine il faille 45 secondes à iMovie pour charger mes vidéos ou images depuis Aperture ou iPhoto à chaque démarrage. Je regrettais aussi qu'apres quelques heures de travail sur iMovie, le programme patine et ne réponde plus de façon imédiate (gel des prévisualisations de séquences, plantage...)
Concernant Aperture, le vidage de poubelle prend des plombes. Pour vider 20.000 photos il faut presque 15 à 20 minutes... pendant lesquelles tout autre travail est ralenti ou infaisable....
Concernant Pages ou Mac Word, je regrette l impossibilité d'importer une image directement depuis un scanner comme c'est possible dans Windows. Il faut passer par l'importation d'image (Aperçu ou autre) avant d'importer son scan dans un document. 

Ne me décourageant pas devant toutes ces tracasseres, j'ai bien sur contacté l'Apple Care qui n'a pas que constater poliment avec moi mes désagréments me recommandant de bien faire mes mises à jour.
Concernant les codecs, je me suis peut etre mal exprimé. Je faisais allusion à DIV X ou PERIAN ou FLIP4MAC dont les versions completes sont payantes et qui sont nécessaires pour la lecteure et l'édition de certains fichiers venant du monde PC. Depuis Windows 7, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, tous les formats vidéos sont pris en charge nativement.
Mais je persiste, il y a bien sur de nombreux bons coté dans le Mac je le reconnais. Mais qu'on ne me dise pas que Mac est exmempt de défaut. L'existance meme de ces forums en atteste.
A plus de vous lire....


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble que Kriskool a juste mal utilisé le terme codec pour petit soft, bref.

Il y a un point quand même très intéressant (ou pas enfaite) c'est le finder, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas du tout ergonomique et encore moins pratique, et même avec un macbook la précision du glisser/déposer ... habitude ou pas, parfois le fichier déplacé rentre parfois non.

Mais la remarque est quand même intéressante, jusqu'à ce que un macuser arrive et te réponde "pourquoi passer par le finder ?", tu as pleins de bibliothèque et tout. Mais je suis comme toi sur ce point, pour moi hors de question de passer par iphoto pour regarder UNE photo. Et effectivement les noms a rallonge .... 

Mais je pense que tu as quand même donné un avis trop rapide tu devrais attendre, on t'a promis la lune tu es déçu normal, tout le monde est passé par là. "pas de bug sur mac", "très rapide (il y a quand même des choses de vrais, mais de moins en moins avec lion)" et tutti quanti  .... 

Dans ta tête tu le savais, le premier bug tu allumes toute la communauté mac pour cette fausse information.


----------



## edd72 (19 Septembre 2011)

[erreur]


----------



## Crock-Man (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Chrome en plein écran pour Lion, surement j'ai du retard comme d'hab, enfin quoi qu'il en sois sa fonctionne très bien :rateau:

http://www.silicon.fr/google-chrome...ans-le-sens-du-poil-de-la-securite-61004.html


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2011)

Kriskool a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du Finder, j'attends donc que l'on m'explique comment les colonnes peuvent se redimensionner "automatiquement" en fonction de leur contenu
> et comment on "elargit les icones" fichier et images.


Il y a une solution pour les deux : je ne ferai que te mettre sur la voie.

Pour les colonnes, je ne retrouve plus le truc : un Alt-glisser de la ligne de séparation ? ou un clic droit dans la colonne ? Je me souviens seulement qu'il y a eu un changement depuis Snow Leopard, et je ne sais même plus lequel

Pour la taille des icônes :
- dans la barre latérale du Finder et de Mail : Préférences Système > Général
- dans la fenêtre du Finder : options de Présentation (Cmd-J) ? ou Préférences Système ? (il me semble que ça a disparu de la barre d'état)


----------



## Kriskool (19 Septembre 2011)

ca y est j'aai trouvé pour redimensionne les icones: c'est dan les options de présentation
en revanche pour la largeur des colonnes, je le fais à la main..
merci en tout cas


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2011)

Kriskool a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour vos commentaires. Je vois que le sujet suscite de l'intéret. Je reconnais tout d abord mon inexperience en Mac ne revanche le mot TROLL ne ma plait guère. Ceci dit, mon experience informatique en général est assez bonne comme je le précisais auparavant. Même si cela ne fait que 2 mois que je suis sur Mac j y ai passé un nombre dheures impréssionnant car cela me passionne de découvrir un nouvel environnement. Je précisé que je ne cherche pas à faire du "windows" sur Mac. Mais il est naturel de comparer certaines fonctionnalités. J'ai simplement installé Windows avec Bootcamp et avec VMWare Fusion pour le tester sur Mac mais ca s'est arrété là. Je ne tiens pas à faire cohabiter les 2 systèmes ce serait idiot. Ce que je veux c'est développer ma maitrise du Mac.
> Pour ce qui est du Finder, j'attends donc que l'on m'explique comment les colonnes peuvent se redimenssionner "automatiquement" en fonction de leur contenu et comment on "elargit les icones" fichier et images. Si c'est le cas pour vous, j'aimerais bénéficer de vos tuyaux.
> Pour les plantages ils sont bien réels. J'ai bien testé iMovie car j'ai réalisé un film de 30 minutes fait de séquences, de plans fixes et de musiques au retour de mes vacances et j'ai pu tester la bibliotheque iPhoto, Aperture et l'import direct de vidéos dans iMovie. Aprés de nombreaux pataugeages je me suis bie débrouillé. Je regrettais simplement que mlagré la puissance de ma machine il faille 45 secondes à iMovie pour charger mes vidéos ou images depuis Aperture ou iPhoto à chaque démarrage. Je regrettais aussi qu'apres quelques heures de travail sur iMovie, le programme patine et ne réponde plus de façon imédiate (gel des prévisualisations de séquences, plantage...)
> Concernant Aperture, le vidage de poubelle prend des plombes. Pour vider 20.000 photos il faut presque 15 à 20 minutes... pendant lesquelles tout autre travail est ralenti ou infaisable....
> ...


En tout cas sur OS X comme sur Gnu/Linux ou encore Windows, il est préférable pour le confort de ceux qui te lisent à commencer par ton fidèle serviteur d'_a é r e r__t o n__t e x t e__d a v a n t a g e !__M e r c i !


----------



## SnakeFR (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon souci sous Lion : le MBP est bien sur le réseau, ping bien le serveur de la boite, a accès à internet, mais quand dans le finder je vais sur Appareils > "MacBook Pro de x" > Réseau, je ne vois absolument rien...

Sur le réseau, j'ai deux MBP en version Lion, les deux font pareil, les autres de version inférieure ont bien les machines qui s'affichent dans "Partagés" (menu que je ne vois même pas sous Lion).

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée svp ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Septembre 2011)

SnakeFR a dit:


> une idée svp ?


En AFP = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4700?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et vérifier Finder > Préférences > Barre latérale.


----------



## SnakeFR (22 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En AFP = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4700?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Et vérifier Finder > Préférences > Barre latérale.



Bonjour, 

Les commandes de la page donnée ne fonctionnent pas, j'ai des messages du type "no such file r directory", et pour la barre latérale, tout ce qui est relatif à "Partagés" est coché ("Accès à mon Mac", "Serveurs connectés", "Ordinateurs Bonjour"). 

Sur mon Mac OS X (10.5.8), en décochant "Ordinateurs Bonjour" dans ce menu, les machines réseau disparaissent du Finder, sur Lion, coché ou non, je ne vois rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2011)

Vérifie que, dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences_, tu as bien un fichier qui s'appelle _com.apple.AppleShareClient_.

Si c'est bien le cas, recommence les commandes, mais en les copiant-collant dans le Terminal plutôt qu'en les tapant toi-même au clavier : "no such file or directory" vient souvent d'une simple erreur de frappe. 


PS : la première ligne de commande comprend en fait deux commandes =
1) sudo chmod o+w /Bibliothèque/Préférences
2) sudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1


----------



## SnakeFR (22 Septembre 2011)

Je n'avais pas tapé les commandes, mais les ai rentré par copier/coller 
Sinon le truc c'est que le fichier en question n'existe pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2011)

Pour information, je viens d'installer sous Lion une Canon Pixma IP4850 qui fonctionne parfaitement malgré l'avertissement reçu en cours d'installation disant notamment que l'OS n'était pas supporté par le setup et que des problèmes étaient susceptibles d'apparaître.
Aucun problème rencontré lors des tests d'impression.
Au redémarrage de mon iMac, les pilotes Canon ont été mis à jour via la mise à jour de logiciels.
Que du bonheur !


----------



## puregeof (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis une semaine environ j'ai un problème d'affichage des fenêtres du Finder sous Lion.
Elles apparaissent avec un drôle de contour 

Voir la pièce jointe 72422


Quelqu'un sait-il d'où ça peut provenir ?
Après reboot je suis tranquille pour quelques jours puis ça me le refait.

Pour info :
iMac 27", 3.1 GHZ, RAM 12Go
OSX 10.7.1.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Depuis une semaine environ j'ai un problème d'affichage des fenêtres du Finder sous Lion.
> Elles apparaissent avec un drôle de contour
> ...


Ce genre de problème est souvent lié à la mémoire :mouais:


----------



## puregeof (25 Septembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce genre de problème est souvent lié à la mémoire :mouais:



Merci Dos.
Genre les barrettes de RAM qui sont mal installées ou défectueuses ?


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Genre les barrettes de RAM qui sont mal installées ou défectueuses ?


Ben, s'il y a un problème, c'est probable ... 
Teste les séparément (une seule à la fois), ça peut t'aider à identifier le défaut.

Autre question sur la mémoire: tu pourrais dire que ta signature n'est pas de toi


----------



## puregeof (25 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Autre question sur la mémoire: tu pourrais dire que ta signature n'est pas de toi



Merci Bonimi.
Devoir de mémoire tu as raison 
Tout le monde n'est pas censé connaître son Dylan sur le bout des doigts.
Je quote

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

Il est probable que j'ai un souci de RAM 
J'ai voulu lancé un Hardware Test pour avoir le coeur net.
J'ai suivi la procédure (démarrer + touche D). Que ce soit avec le CD Système 2 ou depuis mon disque dur ; le test n'a pas démarré :hein:
Quelqu'un a déjà tenté la manoeuvre sous Lion?


----------



## jmos (26 Septembre 2011)

Alors j'ai fait ce weekend une nouvelle tentative de migration vers Lion, avec une clean install, puisque la première tentative de mise à jour n'avait pas été concluante. J'ai conservé mon clone sous SL, au cas où.
Bref, cette fois-ci, ça marche, mais après 48h, il y a toujours des petits trucs énervants:
1) le plus problématique, c'est que je croyais que Lion prévenait quand les applications étaient incompatibles: clairement, c'est faux. J'avais Office 2004, que j'ai rechargé comme un grand, sans le moindre problème, et ce n'est qu'au lancement que je me suis aperçu de l'incompatibilité. Je sais , j'aurais pu regarder sur les sites, mais je n'y ai même pas songé  pour Office.
2) J'avais iWorks 2008 et 2009 sur SL, ayant acheté 2009, sans jamais désinstallé 2008, puisque Apple disait que ce n'était pas nécessaire. Résultat, sur Launch Pad, les seules icônes que j'ai en double sont les 3 d'iWorks, et évidemment, impossible de savoir laquelle lance la version 2008 et la version 2009, sans essayer à l'aveugle. Ce n'est pas le problème des icônes en double, cela ne se produit chez moi que pour iWork's 
3) des applications comme Handbrake, déclarées compatibles ne le sont pas ( et j'ai essayé toutes les versions présentées sur le site). Des trucs, qui n'ont pas changé de version depuis des siècles comme Mac thé Ripper et iSquint, par contre, tournent sans aucun problème
4) Sur le site de Macgé, les sujets que j'avais lu, passaient de gras à normal. Pour savoir, s'il y avait un nouveau post, il me suffisait de surveiller la casse, pour voir si elle était repassée en gras. Fini, toit cela, tout est en gras en permanence. Mineur, mais désagréable....
5) Et de temps en temps Safari se bloque, on ne sait pas pourquoi. Je suis forcé de le quitter ( sans "forcer à quitter" ) et de le relancer, pour qu'ils m'affiche les pages voulues.
6) Le défilement contre nature, j'ai essayé, mais j'ai vite changé pour revenir au sens "normal". Plus gênant, la disparition des barres de défilement latérale. Très gênant pour ceux, qui comme moi utilisent une tablette. Je les ai remis très vite.

A part ca, la suggestion d'orthographe, Mission Control, et l'ouverture des applications là où on les avait laissé, c'est pas mal. Et les applications lourdes, comme Photoshop et Lightroom semblent marcher sans problème.

Bref, migration lourde, avec réinstallation manuelle des applications qui m'a pris une journée, pour un résultat assez moyen ,même si ce sont plus des petites choses qui font perdre du temps que des vrais problèmes. J'attends 10.7.2, en espérant des améliorations

Pour puregeof, Subterranean Homesick blues, c'est toujours aussi génial...


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Il est probable que j'ai un souci de RAM
> J'ai voulu lancé un Hardware Test pour avoir le coeur net.
> J'ai suivi la procédure (démarrer + touche D). Que ce soit avec le CD Système 2 ou depuis mon disque dur ; le test n'a pas démarré :hein:
> Quelqu'un a déjà tenté la manoeuvre sous Lion?


Sous Lion, il n'y a pas de CD Système 
Si l'AHT n'est pas présent sur le disque dur, il est censé démarrer via une version présente sur Internet. Je n'ai pas essayé.



jmos a dit:


> Pour puregeof, Subterranean Homesick blues, c'est toujours aussi génial...


It's all right, Ma  aussi .


----------



## Axaba (26 Septembre 2011)

Mes premières impressions sur Lion sont mitigées.
Au départ, je n'en voulais pas, mais depuis la mi-août il est livré d'office avec l'iMac sur l'Apple Store.

N'étant pas une adepte du tactile, je n'utilise pas de trackpad mais une souris. Je laisse les barres de défilement affichées, j'ai viré la fonction "iPhone" des lettres en douuuuuuuuuuuuuuuble. J'ai également appris qu'on pouvait de nouveau afficher Macintosh HD sur le bureau, à l'ancienne, et je ne me sers pas non plus de Launchpad. C'était bien la peine d'être sur Lion ^^&#8230;

Par contre, comme beaucoup de monde, mon ordi est plus lent au démarrage que mon ancien qui était sous Snow Leopard et dont le disque dur était autant rempli et avait également une partition Bootcamp (50 secondes environ au lieu de 35 secondes sur mon ancien iMac). J'ai beau avoir 12 Go de RAM, un processeur i7, c'est un peu rageant d'avoir un démarrage aussi lent qu'un PC&#8230;
J'ai testé une méthode de maintenance via Onyx mais ça change rien. L'OS est à jour. Parmi celles et ceux qui ont résolu le problème, vous avez quelque chose à me conseiller ? Faut-il attendre une autre mise à jour ?


----------



## Hellix06 (26 Septembre 2011)

Axaba a dit:


> Mes premières impressions sur Lion sont mitigées.
> Au départ, je n'en voulais pas, mais depuis la mi-août il est livré d'office avec l'iMac sur l'Apple Store.
> 
> N'étant pas une adepte du tactile, je n'utilise pas de trackpad mais une souris. Je laisse les barres de défilement affichées, j'ai viré la fonction "iPhone" des lettres en douuuuuuuuuuuuuuuble. J'ai également appris qu'on pouvait de nouveau afficher Macintosh HD sur le bureau, à l'ancienne, et je ne me sers pas non plus de Launchpad. C'était bien la peine d'être sur Lion ^^
> ...



Je tourne actuellement sur la dernière beta 10.7.2.
Si de nombreux bugs semblent avoir disparus, l'autonomie est toujours ridicule, le temps de boot toujours aussi lent et ça ventile toujours autant pour des tâches courantes.

Les bugs de Mission control semblent avoir disparus, même si j'ai eu encore un cas de superposition. Ça reste moins présent qu'auparavant. D'ici la 10.7.8 on aura un OS qui bootera peut-être en moins de 50 secondes sur des machines dotées de i7 quadricore.


----------



## Axaba (26 Septembre 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> D'ici la 10.7.8 on aura un OS qui bootera peut-être en moins de 50 secondes sur des machines dotées de i7 quadricore.


Soyons fous&#8230;

Pour ma part, j'ai jamais été déçue par Leopard et Snow Leopard. Mais là quand même, le démarrage c'est un peu le test ultime pour tester la bête. Alors, certes, j'ai beaucoup d'applications, notamment des lourdes (Adobe CS5 et Final Cut Studio) mais je les avais déjà sur mes anciens ordis qui n'étaient "que" à deux c&#339;urs, et pis avec 12 Go de RAM, merde, à 1500 &#8364; la bête j'exige un avion de chasse, pas un char d'assaut !

EDIT : Je reconnais tout de même qu'il ne rame pas une fois démarré et Photoshop se lance en 2 secondes et Firefox en 1/2 seconde. Mais même une fois le bureau affiché, il faut attendre encore environ 10 secondes avant que l'ordi soit pleinement opérationnel (pas d'attente quand je clique sur une appli du dock, etc.).


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Sous Lion, il n'y a pas de CD Système
> Si l'AHT n'est pas présent sur le disque dur, il est censé démarrer via une version présente sur Internet. Je n'ai pas essayé.




Le CD dont je parlais est celui livré avec la machine ; pas Lion bien sûr. Il engendre un message d'erreur.
La version HD ou internet (avec ou sans la touche "option" d'après la rubrique d'aide) ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 
D'où ma question quelqu'un a-t-il déjà expérimenté l'AHT sous Lion ?




boninmi a dit:


> It's all right, Ma  aussi .



Sans parler de Love Minus Zero/No Limit :love:
Finalement ce qui importe dans le titre "Bringing It All Back Home", c'est le "All"


----------



## big41 (27 Septembre 2011)

Axaba a dit:


> .../... j'ai viré la fonction "iPhone" des lettres en douuuuuuuuuuuuuuuble.../...



Et t'as fait comment s'il te plait ? Moi je cherche mais j'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> La version HD ou internet (avec ou sans la touche "option" d'après la rubrique d'aide) ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
> D'où ma question quelqu'un a-t-il déjà expérimenté l'AHT sous Lion ?


Voici ce que ça donne chez moi (iMac 21" début 2009):
- débranchement des périphériques
- démarrage en appuyant sur D
Pas d'affichage de l'icone annoncée sur le support Apple, mais l'ordinateur prend une minute sur écran blanc, avant l'affichage de la pomme et le processus de démarrage proprement dit. Pas d'affichage de la console de l'AHT. Les messages de l'utilitaire Console semblent indiquer que la touche D n'est pas reconnue au démarrage:


> 27/09/11 09:31:58,716 com.apple.dock.extra: Could not connect the action buttonPressed: to target of class NSApplication
> 27/09/11 09:31:58,716 com.apple.dock.extra: 2011-09-27 09:31:58.715 com.apple.dock.extra[191:1707] Could not connect the action buttonPressed: to target of class NSApplication
> 27/09/11 09:31:58,716 com.apple.dock.extra: Could not connect the action buttonPressed: to target of class NSApplication
> 27/09/11 09:31:58,717 com.apple.dock.extra: 2011-09-27 09:31:58.716 com.apple.dock.extra[191:1707] Could not connect the action buttonPressed: to target of class NSApplication
> ...



Démarrage avec la touche Alt: j'ai bien accès à la partition de récupération, mais je ne vois pas d'AHT. 

Il faut sans doute contacter l'assistance technique d'Apple (voir leur nouveau service Express Lane en bas de la page de support citée plus haut) pour avoir des précisions.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> chez moi (iMac 21" début 2009)


D'après ce que j'ai retenu, ce sont quelques "vieux" Mac (non reformatés) et des nouveaux Mac (depuis le MBA mid-2011) qui contiennent l'AHT.

Quand l'AHT a disparu du disque interne :
pour les premiers, on se sert du DVD d'origine n°2,
pour les seconds, on passe par Internet (Cmd-D au démarrage).


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai retenu, ce sont quelques "vieux" Mac (non reformatés) et des nouveaux Mac (depuis le MBA mid-2011) qui contiennent l'AHT.
> 
> Quand l'AHT a disparu du disque interne :
> pour les premiers, on se sert du DVD d'origine n°2,
> pour les seconds, on passe par Internet (Cmd-D au démarrage).



Merci Bonimi et François.
Dans mon cas, "nouveau Mac" (mid-2011), je devrais donc avoir l'AHT sur mon HD interne.
De toute façon, que ce soit le démarrage avec D ou cmd-D, ça ne fonctionne pas. :hein:
J'ai effectivement un écran blanc pendant 1 min ou 2 mais après l'affichage de la pomme et le démarrage habituel.
J'en conclu pour l'instant que l'AHT ne fonctionne pas sous Lion sur les "nouveaux Mac"


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2011)

Apparemment, il est possible de réinstaller l'AHT depuis le DVD d'origine:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3217292?start=0&tstart=0

Cette installation est détaillée aussi ici:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3241648?start=0&tstart=0

Il est précisé aussi que l'AHT, dans le cas d'un démarrage sur le DVD d'origine (DVD 2 en principe, livré avec le Mac), est accessible à la mise sous tension (power-up), mais pas au redémarrage (reboot, via le menu Redémarrer je pense).

Je n'ai pas essayé.


----------



## FannyF (27 Septembre 2011)

1-de temps en temps la date qui apparait sur l'icone de iCal de la barre de menu se décale (elle se remet en place en redémarrant l'ordi)
2- Indesign cs5 bug complétement avec lion (à voir si ça vient de cs5 ou de lion) : tout est lent et saccadé...
3-les appli sur launchpad mettent parfois un peu de temps à s'afficher
4-on a comparé le démarrage sous lion et snow léopard, et lyon a mis 15 seconde de plus à se lancer

à part ça, et en espérant une bonne MAJ, je trouve l'ergonomie pas mal


----------



## Axaba (27 Septembre 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Et t'as fait comment s'il te plait ? Moi je cherche mais j'ai pas trouvé...


Il faut taper une ligne de code dans le terminal.

Notre forum préféré a la réponse : http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127732/os-x-lion-premiers-pas/9


----------



## big41 (27 Septembre 2011)

Axaba a dit:


> Il faut taper une ligne de code dans le terminal.
> 
> Notre forum préféré a la réponse : http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127732/os-x-lion-premiers-pas/9



Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Apparemment, il est possible de réinstaller l'AHT depuis le DVD d'origine:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3217292?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> ...



Bonimi, merci encore pour tes recherches 

J'ai essayé la procédure d'installation décrite puis lancé le hardware test. 
Ca a marché du 1er coup 
Autre bonne nouvelle : aucun problème matériel détecté 

Deux commentaires pour conclure :

* Espérons qu'avec la prochaine MAJ de Lion Apple remette en fonction l'AHT depuis le disque de démarrage . 
C'est quand même bien utile.

* Je ne sais toujours pas d'où vient ce problème d'affichage 







Au moins je sais que ça ne vient pas de la RAM


----------



## Deemax (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Depuis le passage à Lion, je rencontre quelques soucis concernant l'ouverture automatique d'applications lors du démarrage d'une session.

Dans l'onglet "Utilisateurs et groupes / Ouverture" des préférences système, j'ai demandé à ce que certaines applications s'ouvrent de manière automatique au démarrage de ma session (mail, lecteur RSS, etc.). Ne souhaitant cependant pas voir directement les fenêtres, j'ai bien évidemment coché la case "Masquer".

Cette fonction a toujours parfaitement marché sous Snow Léopard. Mais, aujourd'hui sous Lion, ça ne marche tout simplement pas.

Sauriez-vous quelle étape ai-je manqué sur cet OS ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dead head (27 Septembre 2011)

Par défaut, les applications sous Lion s'ouvrent dans l'état où elles étaient quand elles ont été quittées. Peut-être cela entre-t-il en contradiction avec l'option "Masquer" des préférences système ?


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Au moins je sais que ça ne vient pas de la RAM



Je serais moins affirmatif. L'AHT passe parfois à côté de certains problèmes, par exemple, il ne voit pas toujours un disque en train de lâcher. Moi je testerais chaque barrette séparément pour voir.


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Je serais moins affirmatif. L'AHT passe parfois à côté de certains problèmes, par exemple, il ne voit pas toujours un disque en train de lâcher. Moi je testerais chaque barrette séparément pour voir.



Tu as sûrement raison.
Le problème est qu'il peut se passer plusieurs jours sans que le problème apparaisse.
Retirer 2 barrettes. Attendre 1 semaine. Si rien ne se passe, les remettre et retirer les 2 autres... Je ne suis pas rendu :hein:
Je n'exclus pas un problème système. 
Avant Lion je n'avais pas ce problème.
Je crois que je vais d'abord réinstaller Lion pour voir.


----------



## Deemax (27 Septembre 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Par défaut, les applications sous Lion s'ouvrent dans l'état où elles étaient quand elles ont été quittées. Peut-être cela entre-t-il en contradiction avec l'option "Masquer" des préférences système ?


En effet, je me suis fait la même remarque. Mais la fonction "Masquer" existe toujours, elle doit donc être fonctionnelle...

De plus, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic parlant du même problème, pourtant je ne suis surement pas le seul à utiliser cette fonction. 

Cela me fait donc penser que le problème vient peut-être d'autre part


----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2011)

Mon Mac est sous Lion. Je viens de faire l'expérience, Deemax, d'éteindre et de redémarrer mon ordi après avoir demandé aux Préférences Système de "cacher" les applications lancées au démarrage, alors qu'elles étaient à l'écran avant l'extinction.

Résultat : les applications en question ne sont pas "cachées" au redémarrage.

Cela tend à confirmer que cette option ne fonctionne pas dans ces conditions.


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2011)

je me tâte a passer sous lion ... 

je vais continuer a vous lire , j'ai tellement de petit soft super pratiques , j'ai la fléme de vérifier la compatibilité 

L'ordi marche si bien sous SL ...


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> je me tâte a passer sous lion ...
> 
> je vais continuer a vous lire , j'ai tellement de petit soft super pratiques , j'ai la fléme de vérifier la compatibilité
> 
> L'ordi marche si bien sous SL ...



Je te conseil d'attendre encore, le temps de quelques MAJ.


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je te conseil d'attendre encore, le temps de quelques MAJ.



c'est ce que je me disais , bon c'est cool si je suis pas tout seul a penser ça ...


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> c'est ce que je me disais , bon c'est cool si je suis pas tout seul a penser ça ...



Bah toi tu as encore la possibilité d'attendre et comme je doute fort que tu as un besoin vital de passer à Lion . 

Demande toi aussi si Lion va t'apporter quelque chose, autre que la nouveauté de l'OS, moi il m'apporte strictement rien (64 bits c'est inutile pour moi), et les gestes (les nouveaux) pour mon utilisation s'avère au final moins pratiques (surtout le geste pour afficher le bureau  et impossible de le changer quand on libère des choses).

Enfin après c'est pour moi


----------



## Hellix06 (28 Septembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah toi tu as encore la possibilité d'attendre et comme je doute fort que tu as un besoin vital de passer à Lion .
> 
> Demande toi aussi si Lion va t'apporter quelque chose, autre que la nouveauté de l'OS, moi il m'apporte strictement rien (64 bits c'est inutile pour moi), et les gestes (les nouveaux) pour mon utilisation s'avère au final moins pratiques (surtout le geste pour afficher le bureau  et impossible de le changer quand on libère des choses).
> 
> Enfin après c'est pour moi



Le véritable souci, qui n'en est pas encore un dans l'immédiat, c'est d'avoir des softs non compatibles avec SL, ou des mises à jour nécessitant Lion uniquement.

On en a eu par le passé. On en aura. Ce que je trouve pénible, même si je comprends l'argument marketing, c'est de devoir laisser un OS qui tourne comme un horloge pour un truc buggé, juste pour faire tourner un soft.

Ça va quand c'est pas indispensable, mais quand c'est un soft pour bosser... c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Deemax (28 Septembre 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Mon Mac est sous Lion. Je viens de faire l'expérience, Deemax, d'éteindre et de redémarrer mon ordi après avoir demandé aux Préférences Système de "cacher" les applications lancées au démarrage, alors qu'elles étaient à l'écran avant l'extinction.
> 
> Résultat : les applications en question ne sont pas "cachées" au redémarrage.
> 
> Cela tend à confirmer que cette option ne fonctionne pas dans ces conditions.



Oki, ça confirme donc que la fonction "Masquer" est aujourd'hui inutile, dommage.

Merci de ton coup de main Dead head


----------



## puregeof (29 Septembre 2011)

Deemax a dit:


> Oki, ça confirme donc que la fonction "Masquer" est aujourd'hui inutile, dommage.
> 
> Merci de ton coup de main Dead head



Je ne pense pas. 
Une appli fermée avant l'extinction et demandée masquée à l'allumage s'ouvrira masquée au prochain allumage.
Une appli ouverte et visible avant l'extinction sera ouverte et visible après le prochain allumage.
Une appli ouverte et masquée avant l'extinction s'ouvrira ouverte et masquée au prochain allumage.
=> c'est peut-être moins utile mais pas moins efficace :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que ça fonctionne exactement comme ça.


----------



## jmos (29 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> je me tâte a passer sous lion ...
> 
> je vais continuer a vous lire , j'ai tellement de petit soft super pratiques , j'ai la fléme de vérifier la compatibilité
> 
> L'ordi marche si bien sous SL ...



Cela ne te dispensera pas de vérifier leur compatibilité au moment où tu choisiras de migrer. Et il y  a des surprises....Certains softs annoncés compatibles ne le sont pas vraiment ( ou bien la première version annoncée compatible Lion demande encore bien des ajustements...)

Dans le même ordre d'idée - les petites choses qui énervent par rapport à SL -, le drag and drop d'un document sur une application dans le dock n'ouvre pas le document, mais seulement l'application. Ce n'est pas générique, ça dépend des applications: aucun problème sur Photoshop, mais impossible à faire dorénavant sur Numbers ( et c'est une application Apple ! ). Il faut aussi double cliquer sur certaines appris dans le dock pour les lancer, le simple clic ne suffit plus. Là aussi, c'est au petit bonheur la chance 

Mission Control aussi énerve: quand on est habitué à Spaces, on passait d'un écran à l'autre et on retrouvait l'application ouverte. Maintenant, même si les raccourcis sont conservés pour sauter d'un écran à l'aute ( Alt+Tab ), on change bien d'écran, mais on ne retrouve pas l'application directement, on tombe sur un bureau vide et il faut cliquer dans le dock pour récupérer son application ouverte. 

Bref, il y a encore pas mal de boulot...

Je précise que j'ai fait une "clean install" , avec effacement de mon HD et récupération de mes données par TM et réinstallation à la main des bonnes versions de mes applications...
Je suis sur un MBP C2D de fin 2007 avec 4GB de Ram.


----------



## Somchay (29 Septembre 2011)

jmos a dit:


> Maintenant, même si les raccourcis sont conservés pour sauter d'un écran à l'aute ( Alt+Tab ), on change bien d'écran, mais on ne retrouve pas l'application directement, on tombe sur un bureau vide et il faut cliquer dans le dock pour récupérer son application ouverte.



Bonjour,

soit je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire, soit ce bug est typique à ta machine ? Perso, je confirme qu'une appli ouverte sur un bureau reste ouverte lorsqu'on change de bureau : j'ai Aperture ouvert en permanence sur mon bureau N2 (le bureau N1 reste toujours vierge, utilisé principalement avec le Finder) et lorsque je change du N1 au N2 en glissant 2 doigts sur la magic mouse, je retrouve bien Aperture ouvert sur le N2  

D'autre part, un gros avantage que je trouve sur Lion pour la gestion des bureaux : autrefois je jonglais avec 5 bureaux : 1 gardé vierge, 2 aperture, 3 safari, 4 iTune, 5 Mail... aujourd'hui, plus que 2 de configurés car je mets safari, iTune et Mail en full screen et des bureaux se créent automatiquement pour ces applications  (bureaux qui disparaissent aussi automatiquement si je ferme ces applis bien sûr)


----------



## jmos (29 Septembre 2011)

Somchay a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> soit je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire, soit ce bug est typique à ta machine ? Perso, je confirme qu'une appli ouverte sur un bureau reste ouverte lorsqu'on change de bureau : j'ai Aperture ouvert en permanence sur mon bureau N2 (le bureau N1 reste toujours vierge, utilisé principalement avec le Finder) et lorsque je change du N1 au N2 en glissant 2 doigts sur la magic mouse, je retrouve bien Aperture ouvert sur le N2
> 
> D'autre part, un gros avantage que je trouve sur Lion pour la gestion des bureaux : autrefois je jonglais avec 5 bureaux : 1 gardé vierge, 2 aperture, 3 safari, 4 iTune, 5 Mail... aujourd'hui, plus que 2 de configurés car je mets safari, iTune et Mail en full screen et des bureaux se créent automatiquement pour ces applications  (bureaux qui disparaissent aussi automatiquement si je ferme ces applis bien sûr)



Tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimé, ce n'est pas vrai pour toutes les applications: sur Lightroom, qui de toute façon est une application plein écran, on revient bien sur l'application en faisant Alt+2, si par exemple, LR est ouvert sur ton bureau 2. Mais ça ne marche pas sur iTunes justement:si je l'ouvre dans un bureau donné, que je quitte ce bureau et que je reviens dessus par le jeu des raccourcis claviers (Alt+numéro de bureau ou Alt+Tab successifs), je reviens sur un bureau vide, avec juste le dock en bas et je ne récupère iTunes qu'en cliquant dessus.


----------



## Deemax (29 Septembre 2011)

puregeof a dit:


> Je ne pense pas.
> Une appli fermée avant l'extinction et demandée masquée à l'allumage s'ouvrira masquée au prochain allumage.
> Une appli ouverte et visible avant l'extinction sera ouverte et visible après le prochain allumage.
> Une appli ouverte et masquée avant l'extinction s'ouvrira ouverte et masquée au prochain allumage.
> => c'est peut-être moins utile mais pas moins efficace :rateau:



Et bien non, c'est bien là mon problème.

Ton troisième cas "_Une appli ouverte et masquée avant l'extinction s'ouvrira ouverte et masquée au prochain allumage._" est exactement l'objectif que j'attends de la fonction "Masquer" mais qui ne marche plus depuis que je suis sous Lion.

Dans mon cas, je demande qu'à chaque allumage certaines applications soient ouvertes et masquées (Mail, Reeder, Pathfinder, textexpander...) afin qu'elles tournent systématiquement en tâche de fond.

Avant d'éteindre mon ordi, il n'y a plus aucune fenêtre d'ouverte (applis ouvertes mais fenêtres masquées). 

Et pourtant, à chaque démarrage, les applis que j'ai paramétrées pour Ouverture automatique mais masquée s'ouvrent visible...

Suis-je du coup le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## GrosMyto (1 Octobre 2011)

Personne n'a remarqué le problème de trie du Finder ?

En mode d'affichage "colonnes" impossible de trier par "nom" les sous-dossier.

Juste insupportable comme bug. Ça rend le mode colonne absolument inutilisable...


----------



## Dead head (1 Octobre 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. Mes fenêtres Finder sont en colonnes et bien triées par "Nom".


----------



## GrosMyto (1 Octobre 2011)

Bein regarde ce screen :

http://grab.by/aZeu


----------



## Dead head (1 Octobre 2011)

Je ne peux que te répondre que je n'ai pas ce "bug".

Peut-être ton problème est-il lié à ta configuration. Il faudrait que tu nous la précises. D'autant plus que si l'on clique sur l'image de ton ordinateur, sous ton avatar, on obtient juste "PC Windows-Seven".


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Octobre 2011)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Bein regarde ce screen :
> 
> http://grab.by/aZeu



Curieux, amusant, sûrement très local, car je n'ai pas cela non plus


----------



## kaos (1 Octobre 2011)

je vais continuer de découvrir lion sur le macbook pro de ma nana , effectivement a part l'effet
tunning j'ai pas besoin de lion mais je l'ai eu gratuitement , peut être le mettre sur un DD externe mais en plus du clone de mon SL , ça fait un disque externe a garder pour ça ...


----------



## guillaumepi (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ! je vous expose mon petit problème.

Je vien de passer sur OSX lion, je le trouve très bien, mis à part ce point :

j'ai l'habitude de connecter mon MB PRO à *mon écran plat*, de _*partager l'écran*_ (et non de recopier mon bureau), et *de lancer des films* ou autres vidéos dessus* en plein écran*. 

Ce qui me permet d'être sur mon MB PRO tout en regardant un film... 

*Bref, sur Lion, c'est tout bonnement impossible *! lorsque je veux mettre le plein écran sur mon écran partagé ( via Quicktime ou VLC d'ailleur ), le plein écran prend éffet *sur mon MB PRO...* 

*une solution ?*

Merçi


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Octobre 2011)

guillaumepi a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous ! je vous expose mon petit problème.
> 
> Je vien de passer sur OSX lion, je le trouve très bien, mis à part ce point :
> 
> ...



Tu déplaces la fenêtre de VLC en mode bureau étendu sur l'écran secondaire et du fait Cmd + F.


----------



## Fred08 (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous. Je viens de faire la mise à jour LION sur un imac 21,5 acheté en juin de cette année (celui de mon frère). Une merveille  Chargé en moins d'une heure (connexion 20 mégas), installé avec une facilité déconcertante. Toutes les données remises automatiquement, que du bonheur ! 
Aucun problème de wifi, rien 
Je vous tiendrai au courant en cas de problème.
Du coup je n'attendrai pas plus longtemps et ce soir je fais la mise à jour sur le mien


----------



## fau6il (3 Octobre 2011)

_Un problème sans trop d'importance /s Lion: 
Les étiquettes qui sembleraient inaccessibles, à quoi servent-elles encore? _


----------



## Aeon (4 Octobre 2011)

Je songe de plus en plus à retourner sous SL. Après une longue période de test, Lion m'agace, je m'explique : 
- le démarrage est vraiment lent
- trop de programmes instables ou en surconsommation processeur anormale (Sparrow, Coverscout, Safari qui gèle)
- les effets à l'ouverture des fenêtres sont pénibles à la longue (c'est un détail, certes)
- une impression générale d'instabilité (beaucoup de gel/bug/erreur) alors que je n'ai jamais eu cette sensation sous SL
- des options débiles, comme la réouverture des fenêtres, qui noircit mon écran de démarrage de log dont je n'ai rien à foutre (et qui doivent ralentir le démarrage en plus)

Je ne parle même pas de l'autonomie, qui a fondu en flèche, mais bon ça encore je peux le faire passer sur la "vieillesse" de ma batterie (-2h par rapport à SL avant le clean install).
Bref...


----------



## Fred08 (4 Octobre 2011)

Voilà c'est fait ! Je suis passé sous Lion depuis ce matin. Il m'a fallu la nuit pour charger la mise à jour vu ma connexion faible, 2 mégas seulement.
Sinon comme pour l'imac de mon frangin, tout s'est passé nickel, une vrai merveille de simplicité  Aucun problème ni bug à signaler 
Passé sous Mac depuis le mois de juin, ce n'est que du bonheur. Une annonce ce soir de l'iphone 5 pour remplacer mon "vieux" 3G et la journée sera complètement réussie. Ah j'oubliais l'euromillion aussi


----------



## Absolutphot (5 Octobre 2011)

Salut, 

Je ne sais pas si il s'agit d'un bug temporaire, mais je l'expose ici.

Je passe d'un powerbook 05 sous Tigre à un mac mini server 11 sour Lion....et je trouve incroyable (lire pénible) que sur un système propre et neuf, "Aperçu" mette (à la louche) 5 secondes pour ouvrir une photo de quelques ko et idem pour un petit txt avec "Textedit"....mon portable de 6 ans d'age ouvre tout ça en un clin d'oeil... 

alors même que quicklook me donne un apercu des gros documents à vitesse grand V...Je ne comprend pas...


----------



## orangemeca (5 Octobre 2011)

Hello,
Passage sous Lion ce jour après une petite nuit de téléchargement ( c'et lié à mon accès qui n'est pas terrible, mais au regard de la zone désertique ou j'habite, je suis déjà bien content de disposer de l'ADSL )
Ceci étant dit, aucun problème particulier à déplorer, hormis 1 : 
En utilisant Mail, je ne peux plus recevoir de courrier, mon pop NUXIT qui fonctionnait jusqu'à lors, ne veut plus en jouer une, si quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur
D'avance Merci.


----------



## Loki0841 (7 Octobre 2011)

J'AI BESOIN D'AIDE !!!!!! Mon imac affiche une espèce de trac type trace de doigt en haut a droite de l'écran mais rien ne peut la faire disparaitre on dirait presque que le verre est craquelé qu'est ce donc ???


----------



## Sentinelle (8 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> je me tâte a passer sous lion ...
> 
> je vais continuer a vous lire , j'ai tellement de petit soft super pratiques , j'ai la fléme de vérifier la compatibilité
> 
> L'ordi marche si bien sous SL ...



Salut,

chez moi aussi, SL tourne impeccablement. Je n'ai pas encore décidé de passer à Lion.


----------



## Aeon (8 Octobre 2011)

J'ai rencontré un problème étrange sous Lion, avec Itunes : la fonction titre suivant/précédent (F7/F9) bugue, la musique se lançant ou s'interrompant toute seule sans explication, parfois même lorsque l'ordi est inutilisé, ce qui est assez gênant.

Sinon je suis revenu sous SL (macbook late 2009), et mon mac a retrouvé ses 7h25 d'autonomie (-2h sous Lion), son démarrage express et surtout sa stabilité générale (plus de petit freeze ou bug d'applications, systématique lors de la fermeture de cover scout par exemple). Pour l'instant rien de Lion ne me manque, impression à confirmer bien sûr.


----------



## Macounette (9 Octobre 2011)

J'étais une inconditionnelle de SL que je trouvais parfait pour mon iMac et pour mon utilisation. Etant aussi utilisatrice de MobileMe, et désirant passer plus tard sur iCloud, je me suis résolue à migrer mon vaillant iMac (2007, C2DE) sur Lion. Pour la toute première fois depuis que j'ai ce Mac (qui a subi tout le cycle des mises à jour _Panther -> Tiger -> Leopard -> SL_ en "mise à jour" uniquement), j'ai fait une "clean install" après reformatage en suivant les explications de MacG et tout a très bien fonctionné, idem pour récupérer mon backup TimeMachine (soit dit en passant, il aurait été intéressant de pouvoir sélectionner un peu plus finement quoi récupérer du backup, mais bon...)

Pour le moment, je découvre Lion et le peaufine à mon utilisation. Je ne suis pas quelqu'un de compliqué et je râle rarement après Apple ou les éditeurs de logiciel, cherchant toujours une solution de contournement puis une solution définitive à un problème donné. Pour le moment, je ne suis pas tombée sur un problème impossible à résoudre.

Au début je trouvais Lion franchement lent jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que Spotlight réindexait tout. Petit à petit, et au gré des paramétrages divers, le système commence à tourner comme il faut. Je trouve qu'il bouffe plus de RAM que SL. Ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais comme je suis déjà au max de ma config en RAM (4 GB) je garde ça à l'oeil. On va dire que ce sera suffisant pour que mon iMac termine son cycle de vie tranquillement. Mais Lion sera sans doute son dernier OS. 

Côté utilisation, il m'a fallu soit m'adapter aux nouveautés soit trouver où et comment on peut revenir à l'utilisation classique. Par exemple, j'ai vite fait de remettre le défilement des pages comme avant, je ne peux pas m'habituer à les faire défiler "à l'envers". Mais de manière globale, je trouve l'ergonomie du système plus homogène que sous SL. Par exemple j'utilise mieux les possibilités de ma MagicMouse qu'avant. J'aime beaucoup aussi le nouveau Mail avec sa présentation en conversations. 

Parmi les trucs que j'aime moins, la partie "Spaces" de Mission Control est moins ergonomique que la précédente surtout pour déplacer rapidement une appli dans un autre espace. Mais bon. On s'y fait. Launchpad n'est qu'un gadget, de temps en temps je m'y attarde un peu mais sans plus. C'est pas encore mon truc. Autre chose qui me dérange c'est que le système n'arrête pas de demander mon mot de passe admin, et ce, dès que je touche à une partie "non-user", du genre "Applications" ou que je veux virer une appli ou un utilitaire... c'est un peu gonflant quand même.

Sinon, à vrai dire, tout est question d'habitude. Idem pour le Finder, il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour retrouver mes marques mais là ça commence à aller. 

Pour le reste, pour ce que j'en fais de mon iMac qui est avant tout un outil personnel, c'est très bien. J'ai dû réinstaller quelques applis, mais jusqu'à présent rien de monstruex... on croise les doigts.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Octobre 2011)

Bon après avoir acheté lion, j'ai sauté le pas, ayant la flemme de repasse à SL, j'ai préféré acheter 8 GO 50 euros (enfaite 8 GO me sert strictement à rien mais c'est 15 euros de plus que 2x2GO, puis bon vu que j'ai toujours plein d'application peut être j'irai un jours au delà des 4 GO).

Je suis pressé de mettre la RAM vu que Lion a nettement ralenti mon macbook. 

Je voulais également de changer de DD mais là j'ai la flemme  J'aurai donc un second avis, dans une ou deux semaines.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Octobre 2011)

Bon effectivement il y a du mieux avec 8GO (je regrette quand même de pas avoir mit 8GO avec SL maintenant ) bon sa me sert strictement à rien 8GO mais tout s'ouvre plus rapidement et c'est visible à l'usage (word, firefox) MAIS il y a toujours un mais, une application persiste à se faire désirer c'est itunes 

Sinon le changement m'a prit 5 minutes chrono en mains. Juste un petit manque d'information il faut mettre les RAM en place avant des les enfoncer toutes les deux (ou j'ai mal lu). 

Bref voilà qui va m'aider à supporter LioN


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je fais partie de ceux qui attendaient la deuxième mise à jour de Lion pour l'installer.
Ce matin, j'apprends qu'elle est sortie. Je pensais donc la trouver sur l'App Store avec la 10.7.1... mais, il n'y a que la 10.7.2...

Que va-t-il se passer quand je vais installer le Lion qui dort chez moi ?
Installation + mise à jour direct de la 10.7.2 (c'est une Combo ?)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Octobre 2011)

A priori, le MAS propose un installeur complet (= réactualisé complètement à chaque version),

tandis que le menu &#63743; fournirait une mise à jour Delta ou Combo (selon l'écart entre la version installée et la dernière version disponible) à partir des serveurs Apple.


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2011)

Merci FrançoisMacG _(peux pas te bouler)_.

Cette semaine, j'ai pas trop le temps, mais je m'y colle la semaine prochaine


----------



## jpultra (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un IMac 21,5, processeur 3,06 GHzIntel Core 2 Duo avec une mémoire de 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3.
Donc, si je vous comprends bien, installer le double de mémoire serait utile et pas simplement pour des jeux...
Car j'utilise beaucoup plus Aperçu que des jeux 
MERCI


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> J'ai un IMac 21,5, processeur 3,06 GHzIntel Core 2 Duo avec une mémoire de 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3.
> Donc, si je vous comprends bien, installer le double de mémoire serait utile et pas simplement pour des jeux...
> Car j'utilise beaucoup plus Aperçu que des jeux
> MERCI



Moi je suis passé de 2 à 8 GO, il faudrait demander à quelqu'un qui est passé de 4GO à 8GO. Ensuite tout dépend de l'utilisation 

Depuis la MAJ j'ai des bugs avec itunes et la connexion à l'apple store et du coup itunes refuse de quitter !


----------



## jpultra (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci JustTheWay, 
je vais attendre de savoir si il y a un réel avantage de passer de 4 GO à 8 Go.
Je suis pas pressé


----------



## subsole (14 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Merci JustTheWay,
> je vais attendre de savoir si il y a un réel avantage de passer de 4 GO à 8 Go.
> Je suis pas pressé



Bonjour,
Je suis passé de 4 à 8Go lorsque j'étais sur SL, la différence de réactivité a été significative.
Je teste Lion depuis ce matin avec la même configuration  aucun ralentissement en vu.


----------



## MacEye (14 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis passé de 4 à 8Go lorsque j'étais sur SL, la différence de réactivité a été significative.
> Je teste Lion depuis ce matin avec la même configuration  aucun ralentissement en vu.



Bonjour ,

Avec quel type de processeur travailles tu ? Ton mac est il équipé d'un SSD ?

Je suis peut être un peu curieux tu me diras 

En fait j'ai un MBP mi 2009 2,8 Ghz  4Go +SSD et je voudrais savoir si c'est une machine qui va être à l'aise avec Lion. Je fais du traitement photo avec Aperture.

Merci par avance pour vos conseils 
Stéphane


----------



## big41 (14 Octobre 2011)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Avec quel type de processeur travailles tu ? Ton mac est il équipé d'un SSD ?
> 
> ...



J'ai un MBP Late 2008 Unibody, C2D 2,4GHz avec un SSD Crucial C300 256Go et 8Go de RAM.
Je suis passé de 4 à 8Go de RAM avant de passé au SSD et j'ai pas vu une grande différence.
Par contre le passage au SSD a été très bénéfique. 
Voilà pour mon expérience des 8Go
Par contre avec Lion 4Go est un minimum.
Moi maintenant je suis limité par le processeur et non par la mémoire ou le SSD.


----------



## fantax (14 Octobre 2011)

Je suis enfin passé à Lion hier soir. 2h de téléchargement. Je m'attendais à beaucoup plus. Premières impressions très favorables. Aucun problème apparent. Notamment aucun souci avec la wifi. Très bonne réactivité (je suis sur un macbook pro mi-2009. Seules deux de mes applications ne fonctionnent plus étant sous Powerpc: Macdraft et heredis (et Techtool pro n'est peut-être plus sûr). J'attends aussi la mise à jour de Onyx.
Un peu déconcerté tout d'abord par l'inversion du mouvement vertical, je trouve cependant le principe aussi pertinent que le précédent. Simple question d'habitude: au lieu de descendre ou monter l'ascenseur, on descend ou monte la page elle-même.
Mail, calendrier, carnet d'adresse, me semblent plus satisfaisants, et le launchpad me rappelle agréablement mon iphone. Je vais maintenant explorer le reste.
Du coup je suis passé à TimeMachine que j'avais superbement ignorée jusque là.


----------



## MacEye (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse je pense que je vais faire le grand saut 


Bonne soirée et bon week

Stéphane


----------



## fantax (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Sur Snowleopard aucun problème pour revoir des émissions TV en replay. Sous Lion (téléchargé hier) j'ai un pb avec les chaînes 2, 3, 5
Après l'annonce publicitaire la vidéo du replay ne suit pas. Le streaming s'arrête. Pas de pb avec la 1 ou d'autres chaînes.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il vérifier sur son mac? Merci.
http://www.tv-replay.fr/


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2011)

fantax a dit:


> Bonjour
> Sur Snowleopard aucun problème pour revoir des émissions TV en replay. Sous Lion (téléchargé hier) j'ai un pb avec les chaînes 2, 3, 5&#8230;
> Après l'annonce publicitaire la vidéo du replay ne suit pas. Le streaming s'arrête. Pas de pb avec la 1 ou d'autres chaînes.
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il vérifier sur son mac? Merci.
> http://www.tv-replay.fr/



Bonjour,
Je teste ne ce moment sur le JT de France 2 du jour, tout fonctionne normalement, malgré l'avertissement suivant : Silverlight  ne semble pas à jour (version 4.06 attendue)
Testé également France 5 avec J'IRAI DORMIR CHEZ VOUS - HAWAI, pas de problème.
Idem avec TF1 Pierre Berbizier : " Il faut leur rendre hommage"
J'ai aussi pu faire tourner plusieurs streams en même temps.
Le problème vient de chez toi.
Edit :
J'ai aussi installé Lion hier, regarde si tes codec sont à jour :
- Flip4Mac ====> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=9442
- Perian ====> http://perian.org/#download
- Le plug-in Flash ==> http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/


----------



## fantax (15 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je teste ne ce moment sur le JT de France 2 du jour, tout fonctionne normalement, malgré l'avertissement suivant : Silverlight  ne semble pas à jour (version 4.06 attendue)
> Testé également France 5 avec J'IRAI DORMIR CHEZ VOUS - HAWAI, pas de problème.
> Idem avec TF1 Pierre Berbizier : " Il faut leur rendre hommage"
> ...



Merci. Je vais voir ça.


----------



## fantax (16 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je teste ne ce moment sur le JT de France 2 du jour, tout fonctionne normalement, malgré l'avertissement suivant : Silverlight  ne semble pas à jour (version 4.06 attendue)
> Testé également France 5 avec J'IRAI DORMIR CHEZ VOUS - HAWAI, pas de problème.
> Idem avec TF1 Pierre Berbizier : " Il faut leur rendre hommage"
> ...



Ai vérifié mes codecs. Ils sont à jour. Toujours cependant le même problème avec les chaînes 2 et 3. Mystère!


----------



## JeanMiBibi (16 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas trop si le sujet a été abordé jusque là, (97 pages c'est long), quid de la lecture/ecriture de volumes au format ext3 sous lion?


----------



## kinon2 (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Est il possible de paramétrer l'indexation?
en effet sous lion et encore plus après la dernière maj l'indexation se réactive à chaque démarrage bloquant l'ensemble pendant de longues secondes. C'est particulièrement agaçant et pénalisant...


----------



## kheplin (17 Octobre 2011)

Eh bien il n'est pas mal, mais je vais le desinstaller pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser mon vieux Photoshop et Xpress que le roi Lion ne veut plus utiliser !


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2011)

kinon2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est il possible de paramétrer l'indexation?


Pour quoi faire ? :mouais:


kinon2 a dit:


> en effet sous lion et encore plus après la dernière maj l'indexation se réactive à chaque démarrage bloquant l'ensemble pendant de longues secondes. C'est particulièrement agaçant et pénalisant...



Quand on installe Lion pour la première fois, il faut bien comprendre que compte tenu des nouveautés, la ré-indexation est absolument indispensable. Donc, il faut le laisser faire une bonne fois pour toutes pour être tranquille. Plus il y a de fichiers, plus c'est long. Surtout ne pas oublier de mettre en service tous les disques connectés. Lorsque j'ai installé Lion, l'indexation, elle seule, a demandée entre 6 et 8 heures, réparties sur deux jours. Après, c'est fini, ça se fait au fur et à mesure de la création/modification/suppression des fichiers. 

Donc, un peu de patience ! Se demander à quoi sert l'indexation ! Et pourquoi il faut la refaire avec Lion ! La réflexion porte conseil et prévient des mouvements d'humeurs malvenus et inutiles.   

*MAIS*

Je doute, par ailleurs, que que l'interprétation du phénomène observé au démarrage soit dû à l'indexation. Il y a effectivement "quelque chose" au démarrage, mais ça n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec l'indexation, plutôt avec les services de synchronisation.


----------



## kinon2 (17 Octobre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour quoi faire ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Quand on installe Lion pour la première fois, il faut bien comprendre que compte tenu des nouveautés, la ré-indexation est absolument indispensable. Donc, il faut le laisser faire une bonne fois pour toutes pour être tranquille. Plus il y a de fichiers, plus c'est long. Surtout ne pas oublier de mettre en service tous les disques connectés. Lorsque j'ai installé Lion, l'indexation, elle seule, a demandée entre 6 et 8 heures, réparties sur deux jours. Après, c'est fini, ça se fait au fur et à mesure de la création/modification/suppression des fichiers.
> ...



j'ai Lion depuis son lancement, il a eu le temps d'indexer entièrement mon disque depuis longtemps!
 je viens de faire la maj 10.7.2 . Depuis cette maj l'indexation de lance à chaque démarrage, (le point au milieu de la loupe) et tout se bloque ou ralentit fortement pendant une minute.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2011)

kinon2 a dit:


> j'ai Lion depuis son lancement, il a eu le temps d'indexer entièrement mon disque depuis longtemps!
> je viens de faire la maj 10.7.2 . Depuis cette maj l'indexation de lance à chaque démarrage, (le point au milieu de la loupe) et tout se bloque ou ralentit fortement pendant une minute.



J'avoue que je suis perplexe !
Au démarrage, pas systématiquement, j'ai parfois un ralentissement, voire une sorte de blocage, mais cela ne date pas de 10.7.2.
Quand j'ai cela, la roue composée de 2 flèches de l'activité de synchronisation de MobileMe se met à tourner. 

Par contre, je ne connais pas ce phénomène de loupe


----------



## kinon2 (18 Octobre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'avoue que je suis perplexe !
> Au démarrage, pas systématiquement, j'ai parfois un ralentissement, voire une sorte de blocage, mais cela ne date pas de 10.7.2.
> Quand j'ai cela, la roue composée de 2 flèches de l'activité de synchronisation de MobileMe se met à tourner.
> 
> Par contre, je ne connais pas ce phénomène de loupe &#8230;


pour la loupe le point central c'est le signe que l'indexation est en route.
Le phénomène  existait avant lion bien sûr puisqu'il faut bien que spotlight mette à jour l'indexation de temps en temps, mais n'est devenu aussi fréquent qu'avec lion et s'est encore accentué avec la dernière maj il me semble
J'ai un peu diminué l'amplitude du problème en paramétrant les données prises en compte par spotlight (dans les préférences système elimination de l'indexation de certaines données moins utiles, pour moi, dans les recherches: applications, videos, polices, pages web etc...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h15 ----------

Après vérifications il semble que le problème vienne _principalement_ du disque TM qui est indexé systématiquement s'il est monté lors du démarrage...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2011)

kinon2 a dit:


> pour la loupe le point central c'est le signe que l'indexation est en route.
> Le phénomène  existait avant lion bien sûr puisqu'il faut bien que spotlight mette à jour l'indexation de temps en temps, mais n'est devenu aussi fréquent qu'avec lion et s'est encore accentué avec la dernière maj il me semble
> J'ai un peu diminué l'amplitude du problème en paramétrant les données prises en compte par spotlight (dans les préférences système elimination de l'indexation de certaines données moins utiles, pour moi, dans les recherches: applications, videos, polices, pages web etc...).
> 
> ...



Je reste perplexe sur l'interprétation des faits.
Voivi ce qu'indique mes préférences pour Spotlight

Voir la pièce jointe 75412


ll est question de classement des éléments au moment de la présentation. Cela ne signifie pas que les éléments non cochés ne soient pas indexés. Cela signifie qu'ils ne seront pas présentés dans les résultats de recherche.

En ce qui concerne le disque TM, c'est un disque comme les autres.  Je n'ai jamais trouvé de référence à TM dans une recherche; l'organisation de TM étant très particulière. Par conséquent, je doute que le fait qu'il soit monté ou non au démarrage provoque une indexation. Ce qui est possible, en revanche, c'est que TM achève un processus interrompu par une mise hors service de l'ordinateur. Cela se vérifie facilement en allant voir ce qu'indique le menu déroulant de TM dans la barre des Menus.

En ce qui concerne l'indexation de TM, elle est effective et nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de TM. Voici ce que dit l'aide concernant Spotlight (extrait)



> Si vous ajoutez un disque de sauvegarde Time Machine à la liste de confidentialité, vous continuez à voir des messages indiquant que Spotlight indexe votre disque de sauvegarde. Cette indexation est nécessaire pour que Time Machine fonctionne correctement et ne peut pas être désactivé. Spotlight exclut des recherches tout élément que vous stockez sur votre disque de sauvegarde et qui ne fait pas partie dune sauvegarde Time Machine.



Pour plus de détail, dans le Finder, taper spotlight ou indexation dans la case de recherche Spotlight. On trouve un tas de renseignement intéressants. 

Lorsque je veux savoir s'il y a une indexation en cours, je regarde le moniteur d'activité. Le process d'indexation s'appelle mdworker, ou mdsworker, quelque chose dans ce genre-là.


----------



## kinon2 (18 Octobre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je reste perplexe sur l'interprétation des faits.
> Voivi ce qu'indique mes préférences pour Spotlight
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 75412
> ...



Pas besoin d'aller voir dans le moniteur d'activité poursavoir si l'indexation est en cours: tu as le point clignotant au milieu de la loupe,  et si tu n'est pas convaincu lorsqu'il y a le point tu cliques sur la loupe et tu auras le message : "indexation en cours"

En ce qui concerne TM le problème est que si une sauvegarde a eu lieu quelques temps avant que l'on éteigne l'ordi, au réallumage il y a indexation du disque TM.

Et la différence avec SL c'est que lors des indexations, si effectivement le processeur travaillait pas mal, cela ne ralentissait pas* à ce point* la machine comme avec lion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

je viens de verifier :*même si il n'y a eu  aucune sauvegarde TM dans la session en cours et que l'on n'a rien modifié pendant cette session très courte* si l'on redémarre, il y a une indexation de 1 minute environ et les grosses appli sont longues à se lancer pendant ce temps. Si on ne connecte pas le disque TM il n'y a pas d'indexation.(sauf sans doute si on a modifié bcp de choses dans l'ordi dans la session précédente.)


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Octobre 2011)

Vu qu'on parle de l'indexation, comment on l'enlève pour les clefs USB, non parce que en plus sa pompe toute la mémoire de la clef USB, 3 GO d'indexation, et même après suppression des fichiers indexé, c'est toujours indexé ...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2011)

kinon2 a dit:


> Pas besoin d'aller voir dans le moniteur d'activité poursavoir si l'indexation est en cours: tu as le point clignotant au milieu de la loupe,  et si tu n'est pas convaincu lorsqu'il y a le point tu cliques sur la loupe et tu auras le message : "indexation en cours"



Le problème est que je n'ai jamais vu la loupe avec un point clignotant en son centre  



kinon2 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne TM le problème est que si une sauvegarde a eu lieu quelques temps avant que l'on éteigne l'ordi, au réallumage il y a indexation du disque TM.



Cela est tout à fait possible dans la mesure où l'on peut considérer que TM n'a pas achevé son travail, et que l'indexation qui n'a pas été faite, ou toute autre tâche comme le nettoyage de l'espace récupéré, doit être achevée.



kinon2 a dit:


> Et la différence avec SL c'est que lors des indexations, si effectivement le processeur travaillait pas mal, cela ne ralentissait pas* à ce point* la machine comme avec lion.



Il y a du vrai à ce détail près en ce qui concerne ma machine, je n'ai eu des problèmes de ralentissement très fort avec une sorte de blocage, que pendant deux à trois jours après avoir fait la màj 10.7.2.
J'ai eu aussi quelques soucis au démarrage pendant une minute au plus, mais là je sais que ça vient de MobileMe qui a eu quelques problèmes. J'ai dû désactiver la synchronisation pour ne pas être gêné. D'ailleurs, cela ne se produit plus. Depuis que iCloud est effectivement en service, et depuis que j'ai fait la màj 10.7.2, ce problème a disparu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------



kinon2 a dit:


> je viens de verifier :*même si il n'y a eu  aucune sauvegarde TM dans la session en cours et que l'on n'a rien modifié pendant cette session très courte* si l'on redémarre, il y a une indexation de 1 minute environ et les grosses appli sont longues à se lancer pendant ce temps. Si on ne connecte pas le disque TM il n'y a pas d'indexation.(sauf sans doute si on a modifié bcp de choses dans l'ordi dans la session précédente.)



En ce qui concerne ce dernier point, comme c'est simple à réaliser, je vais  faire exactement la manip pour tenter d'observer quelque. chose.

__________________________________________

J'ai donc fait la manip de deux façons :
Mise hors tension, puis mise sous tension : RAS
Quitté la session puis lancement d'une nouvelle cession (nom et psw). RAS en ce qui concerne l'indexation.

Par contre, j'ai lancé SAFARI, puis j'ai lancé Mac G : et là catastrophe, la roue crantée s'est mise à tourner comme une folle. J'ai pu sortir et lancer le site de Météo France : même problème. J'ai quitté Safari et j'ai refais la même manip. Mêmes observations.
J'ai aussi lancé PS "pour voir" entre deux lancements de SAFARI : pas de problème de lancement.

Puis, mise hors tension, puis mise sous tension : retour à la normale !

Mias je suppose que cela n'a rien à voir avec l'indexation.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2011)

kinon2 a dit:


> je viens de verifier : même si il n'y a eu  aucune sauvegarde TM dans la session en cours et que l'on n'a rien modifié pendant cette session très courte, si l'on redémarre, il y a une indexation de 1 minute environ et les grosses appli sont longues à se lancer pendant ce temps. Si on ne connecte pas le disque TM il n'y a pas d'indexation.(sauf sans doute si on a modifié bcp de choses dans l'ordi dans la session précédente.)


Par curiosité :  il y a la loupe qui clignote aussi quand tu branches le Disque TM après avoir démarré ?


D'autre part, as-tu essayé de paramétrer Moniteur d'activité pour qu'il se lance et s'affiche quand tu ouvres ta session ?
= ça permettrait de vérifier que c'est bien le processus d'indexation Spotlight et Time Machine (_mds_ et _mdworker_ servent aux deux) qui se lance quand la loupe clignote à la connexion.
Ou de regarder dans la Console ce qui s'affiche à la connexion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Le problème est que je n'ai jamais vu la loupe avec un point clignotant en son centre


Le problème est que tu ne l'as jamais remarqué,

parce que le clignotement existe, et de longue date.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le problème est que tu ne l'as jamais remarqué,
> 
> parce que le clignotement existe, et de longue date.



Je te crois sur parole  

Peut-être parce qu'en cas "d'anomalie" je vais plus volontiers regarder dans Moniteur d'activité 
À ce propos, j'ai remarqué qu'il y a toujours 2 process mdworker, avec une occupation moyenne du processeur de 0%


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À ce propos, j'ai remarqué qu'il y a toujours 2 process mdworker, avec une occupation moyenne du processeur de 0%


Celui qui appartient à mon Compte reste ; celui qui appartient à _spotlight disparaît parfois.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Celui qui appartient à mon Compte reste ; celui qui appartient à _spotlight disparaît parfois.



En ce moment, j'en ai 3 : 2 à mon compte et 1 à _spotlight 

AH! Ça y est, j'en ai perdu un, lorsque le backup s'est arrêté (TM)


----------



## docak (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous,
Je survole le fil depuis la sortie Lion afin d'avoir plusieurs avis avant de l'installer. Et je me suis donc amuser à upgrader hier ! 
une heure après l'installation et utilisation sur mon MBP 2,53 MHZ et 4 GO (j'avais testé une version Béta en Avril), je me suis brulé les cuisses tellement il chauffait. Le ventilateur n'a pas arrêté de tourner même en écran de veille et sans applications d'ouvertes.

Bref hier soir je suis revenu à Snow Léopard et après une activité intense : pas un bruit de soufflerie !!! et ce matin, malgré plusieurs taches en cours, le MBP était froid !

Quelqu'un d'entre vous a-t-il ce genre de symptôme ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2011)

docak a dit:


> Le ventilateur n'a pas arrêté de tourner même en écran de veille et sans applications d'ouvertes.


Et Spotlight, tu l'oublies ?


----------



## docak (20 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et Spotlight, tu l'oublies ?



Ok pour Spotlight, mais c'est quand même pas ça qui fait chauffer le processeur à blanc !!
Car même avec une utilisation intensive de Final cut pro et virtual DJ, il ne chauffe pas autant.
Enfin bref je vais attendre les prochaines mises à jour.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2011)

docak a dit:


> Ok pour Spotlight, mais c'est quand même pas ça qui fait chauffer le processeur à blanc !!
> Car même avec une utilisation intensive de Final cut pro et virtual DJ, il ne chauffe pas autant.
> Enfin bref je vais attendre les prochaines mises à jour.



L'indexation peut prendre beaucoup de temps (des heures), et pendant ce temps-là, ça turbine, ça turbine. Même un vieil iMac de 2008 s'est mis à hurler comme ses deux ventilateurs hurlants, comme les 45èmes de même nom.


----------



## docak (21 Octobre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'indexation peut prendre beaucoup de temps (des heures), et pendant ce temps-là, ça turbine, ça turbine. Même un vieil iMac de 2008 s'est mis à hurler comme ses deux ventilateurs hurlants, comme les 45èmes de même nom.



Merci pour la réponse.

En faite ce sont les 40èmes rugissants et les 50èmes hurlants


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2011)

docak a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> En faite ce sont les 40èmes rugissants et les 50èmes hurlants



Tout à fait, j'ai fait la moyenne


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2011)

Il est clair que Lion fait davantage chauffer mon MBP que SL. C'est dû en bonne part à tous les nouveaux services (et ils sont nombreux) ajoutés d'abord par le Lion initial, puis ceux qui viennent avec la 10.7.2 et iCloud.

C'est le seul point qui commence à me _chauffer_ un peu sur cet OS (ah ah). J'étais arrivé à une température (tout juste) acceptable et là, avec 10.7.2, j'ai repris les 5-6 degrés qui rendent le MBP un peu chaud et active régulièrement les ventilateurs.


----------



## kinon2 (21 Octobre 2011)

je viens de regarder le moniteur d'activité au redemarrage. C'est Mail qui utilise un max des processeurs. 240% des ressources processeur (je suppose que cela correspond à 60% de chacun?)pendant la recherche de mails.
 Sans aucun mails à rapatrier cela dure environ 15secondes mais je suppose que lorsqui'il y a des mails cela doit être plus long. cela pourrait expliquer le ralentissement important au démarrage pendant 1 minute environ.

En ce qui concerne spotlight effectivement il consomme peu, mais il se met bien en route systématiquement au démarrage lorsque le disque TM est connecté.

De toutes manières il se passe pas mal de choses avec Lion pendant le démarrage, bien plus long: 1' 15 qu'avec SL :40"...

Si je supprime les bureaux de mission control le démarrage est plus rapide :45" environ mais le disque continue à tourner  à plein tube pendant 30 secondes encore alors que le processeur est au repos. ce qui a un impact sur le ralentissement des applis (safari par ex a du mal à charger la page d'accueil pendant ce temps)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2011)

Tu as GrowlMail ? Tu l'as mis à jour ?

Ou un autre plugin pour Mail ?


----------



## Pierreclaasic (22 Octobre 2011)

docak a dit:


> Ok pour Spotlight, mais c'est quand même pas ça qui fait chauffer le processeur à blanc !!
> Car même avec une utilisation intensive de Final cut pro et virtual DJ, il ne chauffe pas autant.
> Enfin bref je vais attendre les prochaines mises à jour.



Bonjour, comment as tu operé le retour vers SL ? via la time machine ?

j'ai fait le pas vers Lion hier, ça ne me déplait pas, mais il a rendu caduque beaucoup des petites appli qui me rendaient grand service, comme en particulier Notes, qui n'est plus suivie depuis presque 10ans hélas

le soucis c'est que je n'ai plus accès aux fichiers qui devraient être dans "user - library - Notez"

si je ne peux pas mettre la main sur ces archives et les ouvrir dans autre chose pour les inserer dans une autre bloc note, je reviens à SL


----------



## docak (22 Octobre 2011)

Pierreclaasic a dit:


> Bonjour, comment as tu operé le retour vers SL ? via la time machine ?
> 
> j'ai fait le pas vers Lion hier, ça ne me déplait pas, mais il a rendu caduque beaucoup des petites appli qui me rendaient grand service, comme en particulier Notes, qui n'est plus suivie depuis presque 10ans hélas
> 
> ...




Oui effectivement à l'aide de l'archive  TimeMachine et assistant de migration après une clean instal de SL.


----------



## boddy (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est donc ma première impression sur Lion, puisqu'il est fraîchement installé d'hier avec les mises à jour qui vont avec.

Eh bien nada !
Rien du tout !
Aucun bruit, pas de ronflement de ventilateur, de ralentissement, de Spotlight envahissant, d'Office qui plante... Photoshop, FilmaMaker et les autres se portent comme un charme...

Si j'avais su...


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Octobre 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est donc ma première impression sur Lion, puisqu'il est fraîchement installé d'hier avec les mises à jour qui vont avec.
> 
> ...



Comment, tout fonctionne, tu serais l'autre exception à la règle  ???


----------



## boddy (25 Octobre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Comment, tout fonctionne, tu serais l'autre exception à la règle  ???



Ça se voit tant que ça


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Octobre 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est donc ma première impression sur Lion, puisqu'il est fraîchement installé d'hier avec les mises à jour qui vont avec.
> 
> ...



     

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------




boddy a dit:


> Ça se voit tant que ça



Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, nous sommes quelques-uns


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2011)

Moi depuis que je suis sur Lion, j'ai toujours l'impression d'être sous SL avec queqlques degrés en plus. Malgré un début difficile ...  

Mais j'ai pas de problème avec office non plus, j'en ai plus avec itunes non plus, par contre le wifi  et la nouvelle fenêtre qui arrive directement vu qu'il se reconnecte au mauvais réseaux (SFR public), problème aléatoire cependant, parfois il sait, parfois non  

:love::love::love:

P.S : le wifi est bien réglé mon réseaux est bien le premier qu'il doit chercher.


----------



## mistik (25 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi depuis que je suis sur Lion, j'ai toujours l'impression d'être sous SL avec queqlques degrés en plus. Malgré un début difficile ...
> 
> Mais j'ai pas de problème avec office non plus, j'en ai plus avec itunes non plus, par contre le wifi  et la nouvelle fenêtre qui arrive directement vu qu'il se reconnecte au mauvais réseaux (SFR public), problème aléatoire cependant, parfois il sait, parfois non
> 
> ...


Remarque il m'arrive d'avoir ce souci épisodique ... avec Snow Leopard et aussi avant avec Leopard ... à se demander si cela viendrait de nos mbp, iMac, qui ont une coque et un pourtour en alu par rapport aux anciens MacBook et iMac première génération ... en plastique. Peut être as-tu un MacBook unibody 2008.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un macbook unibody d'octobre 2009 (plastique et blanc) et j'avais jamais eu ce problème avec SL ou sinon trop ponctuellement pour que je m'en souvienne ou même que je le mentionne, là c'est pas le cas. Et léopard j'ai pas connu :love:

Une chose est certaine avec SL il n'y avait pas la fenêtre.

C'est aléatoire mais c'est relativement souvent quand même


----------



## Ugooo (26 Octobre 2011)

Bon, environ 3 mois après la sortie de Lion, j'ai l'impression que pas mal de monde (dont moi) hésite encore à faire le grand saut..

Des conseils? Des avis?

Faut il attendre?

Qu'aimeriez vous comme changement notables pour la version .3? Au vus des commentaire sur la .2, le système ne semble pas encore stable, et trop gourmand...


----------



## big41 (27 Octobre 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon, environ 3 mois après la sortie de Lion, j'ai l'impression que pas mal de monde (dont moi) hésite encore à faire le grand saut..
> 
> Des conseils? Des avis?
> 
> ...



Je suis passé à Lion dès sa sortie.
J'ai pesté un peu (beaucoup) dans les débuts pour les différents bugs.
Mais pour moi les nouveautés apportées par Lion sont suffisamment intéressantes pour franchir le pas.
Bien qu'au départ j'avais du mal avec la nouvelle gestuelle, aujourd'hui je ne pourrais plus revenir en arrière.
Alors oui il y a encore quelques bugs parfois qu'une fermeture/ouverture de l'app résous le plus souvent mais ça devient anecdotique depuis 10.7.2
Bon cela n'empêche pas que j'attend avec impatience la 10.7.3 (voire la 4) pour avoir un système stable à 100%.
Mais dans l'état, je trouve que le passage à Lion est envisageable.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Octobre 2011)

Comme quoi on voit bien que tous les avis sont différents, moi je n'aime pas la nouvelle gestuelle (le geste pour faire apparaitre le bureau est tout simplement nullissime, 3 doigts vers le haut pour SL) et de plus elle n'apporte rien et je me suis empressé d'essayé de remettre les anciens gestes autant que faire se peut, je considère que je ne suis pas sur un iphone ou autre et que rien que l'inversement du défilement montre bien l'inutilité de la MAJ, pardon du nouvel OS .... 

D'un point de vue extérieur, on voit pas le changement et d'un point de vue utilisation très peu ... 

Alors saute le pas je veux bien, mais vu qu'il y a très peu de différence au final bah .... en passant sur Lion vous sautez pas grand chose 

C'est juste un constat et dans mon cas, quoique j'ai du mal à comprendre les 250 nouveautés, parce que pour moi les nouveautés elle existait déjà avec d'autre nom, voir pas de nom sur SL, surtout pour la gestuelle. Et pour le launchpad, j'ai déjà un dock ....


----------



## therealshad (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
apple est il au courant du problème de wifi qui décroche et travaille t'il dessus ?

Sur mon imac, je dois régulièrement désactiver puis réactiver le wifi pour qu'il refonctionne ...

Y a t'il une solution à ce problème, je n'ai rien touché aux paramètres ?

Merci.

Cordialement.


----------



## Serge.Sp (27 Octobre 2011)

therealshad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> apple est il au courant du problème de wifi qui décroche et travaille t'il dessus ?
> 
> Sur mon imac, je dois régulièrement désactiver puis réactiver le wifi pour qu'il refonctionne ...
> ...



Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème avant, mais depuis la dernière mise a jour sa fonctionne a merveille
Moi les seuls problèmes que je rencontre avec mon mac BooK Air et Lion 10.7.2, c'est le problème de surchauffe sa monte à 85/90° parfois ce que je n'avais pas rencontrer avec SL, et également la roue qui se mets a tourner de t'en a autre lors de changement d'application.
Avant le Mac Book Air j'avais un PC je suis passé de Windows XP à Windows SEVEN sans jamais rencontrer ce genre de problème, mais je ne regrette pas l'achat d'un MAC bien sur

La je suis entrain de voir si je vais pas retourner à SL, y a juste un truc qui me dérange c'est jusqu'à quand on aura les mise a jour de sécurité pour Snow, un jour ou l'autre y en aura plus et alors faudra que je me remette à LION qui c il sera peut être au point d'ici la


----------



## Dead head (27 Octobre 2011)

Je suis passé à Lion il y a deux mois. Les nouveautés principales, pour moi, ce sont Versions, Reprise et Auto Save. On n'en parle pas souvent, mais je trouve que ce sont des fonctions bien pensées (comme Time Machine), qui, combinées, permettent une interface plus simple avec la machine, et je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'en passer désormais.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Octobre 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Je suis passé à Lion il y a deux mois. Les nouveautés principales, pour moi, ce sont Versions, Reprise et Auto Save. On n'en parle pas souvent, mais je trouve que ce sont des fonctions bien pensées (comme Time Machine), qui, combinées, permettent une interface plus simple avec la machine, et je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'en passer désormais.




Je ne peux que "plussoyer".
Je pense que tu as saisi et apprécie pleinement l'essence même de cette version qui donne un confort d'utilisation comme on n'en avait pas encore eu.
Du coup, moi qui "snobait" Mission Control, je m'y suis mis, et, après une mise sous tension, j'apprécie de tout retrouver comme je l'avais laissé. 
Rassure-toi, nous sommes quelques-uns


----------



## Dap-Dap (28 Octobre 2011)

depuis le passage à 10.7.2 :

-plus de problème de wifi (wipi ! )
-j'ai remarqué l'indexation de Spotlight... ça sert à quoi en fait ? 
-globalement plus rapide...
-"compte utilisateur" à l'ouverture de session toujours présent bien que je l'aie désactivé dans les préf. système 
-toujours pas de surchauffe...
-batterie me paraît un peu plus tenace (elle avait en effet perdu en puissance au passage de Lion), elle semble aller un peu mieux...

mais surtout... depuis cette semaine (et c'est ça qui m'étonne le plus)... des freeze quand je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis un moment ! 
ça me le faisait pour l'ouverture de session aussi avant la màj (et ça me le fait toujours parfois d'ailleurs) : si je rentrais pas sans trop trainer le mot de passe, paf ! il plantait !
eh bien maintenant, ça me le fait aussi quand je ne l'utilise pas un moment... la mise en veille ne fonctionne pas parfois (en rabattant l'écran)...
donc je m'inquiète un peu... :rose:


----------



## kaos (28 Octobre 2011)

Plus je lis et plus je me dis que je vais attendre pour mettre le roi de la jungle ...


----------



## boddy (28 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Plus je lis et plus je me dis que je vais attendre pour mettre le roi de la jungle ...



Je l'ai installé depuis une semaine et, comme je l'ai écrit dans ce fil : AUCUN problème.

Ce fil étant quasiment dédié à ceux qui ont des problèmes, si on regarde le nombre de posteurs (j'ai écrit posteurs et non postes... ) et qu'on fait une moyenne sur le nombre d'utilisateurs de Lion, l'installation paraît déjà moins angoissante


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2011)

Reste malgré tout que certains défauts qui m'ont ôté l'envie d'utiliser Spaces font que je n'utilise plus Mission Control (dans le sens où je n'utilise qu'un seul bureau, en-dehors des fenêtre en plein écran).
Quant à Versions, j'ai peu d'applications qui en disposent et il m'agace à bloquer par défaut les fichiers. J'utilise plutôt Auto-save que Reprise.


----------



## Cleveland (30 Octobre 2011)

Alors Lion ca donne quoi ? 

A upgrader ou pas ?


----------



## big41 (30 Octobre 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Alors Lion ca donne quoi ?



C'est bien



Cleveland a dit:


> A upgrader ou pas ?



Oui


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Je m'excuse d'avance si ma remarque a déjà été mentionnée par quelqu'un d'autre mais je n'ai pas le courage de lire 51 pages.

Je trouve qu'iCal est assez pénible à utiliser. Il y a bien sur des points positifs (vue sur deux semaines, possibilité de modifier le nom d'une événement en appuyant sur enter) mais je trouve que la manipulation d'événement est épouvantable; je parle du déplacement d'événements et de leur raccourcissement/allongement en tirant sur une extrémité. Soit il me bouge tout l'événement, soit il ne fait rien. De plus, pendant tout un temps, un événement supprimé réapparaissait tout seul.

A ça s'ajoute le fait que depuis la 10.7.2, il m'est impossible de glisser un fichier et de lancer mission control (4 doigts vers le haut) tout en tenant le fichier. Je trouvais ça pourtant pratique. maintenant je dois glisser mon fichier sur l'icone de l'application dans le dock.

Mais bon à part ça, Lion c'est un régal. A commencer par mission control et la possibilité de changer d'espace en glissant 4 doigts. Ne parlons même pas de la possibilité d'éteindre le Mac et de le rallumer avec toutes les fenêtres qui se rouvrent exactement au même endroit (très pratique quand on sort d'un cours et qu'on ne veut pas passer 10 minutes à tout sauver et tout fermer  ). Le plan écran est très agréable notamment sur un portable avec des applications comme iTunes ou Safari. Enfin le nouveau Mail a une interface extrêmement agréable.

PS: je trouve les icones grisées nettement plus classes mais bon ça semble sujet à débat


----------



## bidouillos (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Même si dans l'ensemble je suis satisfait de Lion, quelques petits désagréments mais rien qui n'empêche une utilisation satisfaisante, je trouve toutefois que Lion est l'OS qui rencontre le plus de problèmes comparer à Léopard ou Snow Léopard qui été bien plus stable dé les premieres versions.

Par contre beaucoup de petites choses très très pratiques mais il faut utiliser Lion un certains temps, je dirais qu'au quotidien Lion est vraiment user friendly, encore plus que ses prédécesseurs.


----------



## Lebossflo (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous, bon dans la moyenne je suis pas trop satisfait de Lion par rapport a sa stabilité, mais bon, sa va surement s'arranger dans le temps...
Je vous rapport un petit bug que je viens d'avoir (10.7.2), j'ai ouvert safari en plein écran, puis, voulant être sur Internet et en même temps bossé, je l'est réduis et la, je me suis aperçu que la barre "d'état" était pas la, et que quand je m'était ma sourie en haut de l'écran elle réapparaissait, un peu comme si on cachait le dock mais la, avec la barre d'état, surtout que après 2-3 coup, elle reste, marrant mais un peu... bête...

EDIT: En fait non, elle réapparait pas xD


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2011)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, bon dans la moyenne je suis pas trop satisfait de Lion par rapport a sa stabilité, mais bon, sa va surement s'arranger dans le temps...
> Je vous rapport un petit bug que je viens d'avoir (10.7.2), j'ai ouvert safari en plein écran, puis, voulant être sur Internet et en même temps bossé, je l'est réduis et la, je me suis aperçu que la barre "d'état" était pas la, et que quand je m'était ma sourie en haut de l'écran elle réapparaissait, un peu comme si on cachait le dock mais la, avec la barre d'état, surtout que après 2-3 coup, elle reste, marrant mais un peu... bête...
> 
> EDIT: En fait non, elle réapparait pas xD



Bonjour,
C'est un problème qui doit vient de chez toi, tout fonctionne normalement avec Safari (Lion) et le plein écran.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

On ne réduit pas un plein écran, on annule le mode plein écran, ensuite tout est limpide


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> On ne réduit pas un plein écran, on annule le mode plein écran, ensuite tout est limpide



Dans une "certaine mesure", si.
Il est possible réduire l'affichage, mais à l'intérieur du plein écran.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Dans une "certaine mesure", si.
> Il est possible réduire l'affichage, mais à l'intérieur du plein écran.



Naturellement, juste que dans cette situation, notre ami reste sur une mauvaise impression.

Je parlais d'annuler le mode plein écran (cela se fait avec la touche ESC ou par un clic en haut à droite)


----------



## july789 (31 Octobre 2011)

Très mauvaise impression pour ma part. Plusieurs petites astuces ne sont plus disponibles (je ne suis pas connaisseuse certes, mais je les notes tout de même) :
- Possibilité de varier la taille de îcones sans avoir recours au raccourcis cmd+j
- Mémoire restante du disque affichée dans le finder en bas
- Bugs multiples dans safari, finder ...
- Démarrage considérablement lent
- Lenteur dans l'ouverture de programmes

et sans doute d'autre que j'ai du oublier ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Octobre 2011)

july789 a dit:


> Très mauvaise impression pour ma part. Plusieurs petites astuces ne sont plus disponibles (je ne suis pas connaisseuse certes, mais je les notes tout de même) :
> - Possibilité de varier la taille de îcones sans avoir recours au raccourcis cmd+j
> - Mémoire restante du disque affichée dans le finder en bas
> - Bugs multiples dans safari, finder ...
> ...



Bon, pour les deux premiers points, c'est une question de réglage : Menu "Présentation" du Finder Option "Afficher la barre d'état"

Pour le point 3, impossible de répondre sans plus de détails. Chez moi : pas de bug particulier.

Point 4, le démarrage est un peu plus long : environ 35 à 40 secondes au lieu de 30. Mais bon, ce n'est pas un bug et puis, on ne reboote son ordinateur, en moyenne, qu'une faois par semaine ou, au plus, un fois par jour. Alors 10 secondes de plus ou de moins . . . Peut être à retirer sur la pause "Machine à café". 

Pour le point quatre, ce n'est pas normal voir ce qu'en dit la log.


----------



## Brauman (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je voudrais faire cette migration mais dois je avant "preparer" ou "nettoyer mon mac" je ne comprends pas ce que tu entends par une  "clean install" de snow leopard ??? 



DEFENDER_130 a dit:


> ... après une bonne heure de téléchargement, le lionceau ronronne doucement sous le capot du MacBook Pro. Tout s'est bien passé, j'avais auparavant fait une clean installe de Snow Léopard et de mes applications.


----------



## Lebossflo (1 Novembre 2011)

@ july789: Depuis la version 10.7.2 Safari est beaucoup plus stable, regarde si tu l'as bien prise.

Pour la barre d'état qui s'en allait, c'était la 1er fois que cela me le faisait, et aujourd'hui ça n'a pas recommencer.


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2011)

réponse ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

XD

Excellent ce lien!


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2011)

je pense que tu as compris comment on le modifiait ? 


sacré google


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Bah on enlève tout ce qu'il y a après le .com pour arriver au site parent


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2011)

ou tu tapes ce que tu veux entre chaque "+" de l'url 

Mais on est hors sujet là ?


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> ou tu tapes ce que tu veux entre chaque "+" de l'url
> 
> Mais on est hors sujet là ?



Ouais mais ton lien est trop trop fort, j'suis plié de rire devant le Mac


----------



## ronparchita (2 Novembre 2011)

july789 a dit:


> - Lenteur dans l'ouverture de programmes



J'ai 2 Go de RAM, ce n'est peut etre pas assez, mais mon ordi se traine, si j'appelle Mail, par exemple que j'ai reduit dans la droite du dock, l'image patine sur l'ecran avant d'atteindre sa taille normale, un vrai boulet, la pizza apparait des que je change d'appli, et comme de plus mes conections sur les sites deviennent lentes elles aussi, l'ensemble devient lourd dans tous les sens du terme.
J'ai rebooter plusieurs fois rien a faire, reparé les permissions et rebouté, rien n'y fait.

Agaçant.


----------



## Lebossflo (2 Novembre 2011)

J'ai tous ouvers en même temps (Mail, Safari et Itunes) et la, ces le drame xD





Game Over Lion xD


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> J'ai 2 Go de RAM, ce n'est peut etre pas assez, mais mon ordi se traine, si j'appelle Mail, par exemple que j'ai reduit dans la droite du dock, l'image patine sur l'ecran avant d'atteindre sa taille normale, un vrai boulet, la pizza apparait des que je change d'appli, et comme de plus mes conections sur les sites deviennent lentes elles aussi, l'ensemble devient lourd dans tous les sens du terme.
> J'ai rebooter plusieurs fois rien a faire, reparé les permissions et rebouté, rien n'y fait.
> 
> Agaçant.



Je crains que la mémoire soit insuffisante pour Lion.
Pour infirmer ou confirmer, il faut ouvrir Moniteur d'activités, onglet Mémoire système, et observer :

Le camenbert
Le nombre de Pages entrantes
Le nombre de Sorties de pages

Si le nombre de Sortie de page n'est pas nul et évolue constamment plus ou moins rapidement, cela signifiera que la mémoire est trop juste.


----------



## big41 (2 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> J'ai 2 Go de RAM, ce n'est peut etre pas assez, mais mon ordi se traine, si j'appelle Mail, par exemple que j'ai reduit dans la droite du dock, l'image patine sur l'ecran avant d'atteindre sa taille normale, un vrai boulet, la pizza apparait des que je change d'appli, et comme de plus mes conections sur les sites deviennent lentes elles aussi, l'ensemble devient lourd dans tous les sens du terme.
> J'ai rebooter plusieurs fois rien a faire, reparé les permissions et rebouté, rien n'y fait.
> 
> Agaçant.




Je crois qu'il faut 4Go mini de RAM pour Lion.
Il prend déjà près de 2Go juste au ralenti, alors si tu lances des apps c'est sûr que ça doit ramer sévère


----------



## ronparchita (2 Novembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je crains que la mémoire soit insuffisante pour Lion.
> Pour infirmer ou confirmer, il faut ouvrir Moniteur d'activités, onglet Mémoire système, et observer :
> 
> Le camenbert
> ...



Merci de m'aider à supporter ma peine.

Je joins 2 camemberts, tu parleras en expert, c'est au-dessus de mon entendement


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci de m'aider à supporter ma peine.
> 
> Je joins 2 camemberts, tu parleras en expert, c'est au-dessus de mon entendement



À la simple vue des deux images capturées, je que je supputai D) se manifeste bien. La capacité de la mémoire est mémoire est insuffisante, et ta machine passe une partie de son temps à faire du "swapping", c'est-à-dire à sauver sur disque dur les process en sommeil pour faire de la place en mémoire pour exécuter une tâche devenue active.

Si un cours sur le sujet est nécessaire, trois méthodes sont possibles :

Dans les discussions : faire des recherches avec le terme swapping
Dans Google (ou un autre) : même recherche.
Faire un exposé sur le sujet moi-même, peut-être en privé car le sujet a été très souvent traité dans les fils de discussion

À propos, de quelle machine s'agit-il pour n'avoir que de 2 Go de mémoire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




Lebossflo a dit:


> J'ai tous ouvers en même temps (Mail, Safari et Itunes) et la, ces le drame xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour simplifier :

Quelle machine (taille mémoire, processeur, etc)
Quelle utilisation normale courante (applications ouvertes )
Dans quelles circonstances ça rame .


----------



## ronparchita (2 Novembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À la simple vue des deux images capturées, je que je supputai D) se manifeste bien. La capacité de la mémoire est mémoire est insuffisante, et ta machine passe une partie de son temps à faire du "swapping", c'est-à-dire à sauver sur disque dur les process en sommeil pour faire de la place en mémoire pour exécuter une tâche devenue active.
> 
> Si un cours sur le sujet est nécessaire, trois méthodes sont possibles :
> 
> ...



Tu sais que tu me tentes 

Si tu veux bien me dire sur quoi tu as porté ton attention pour en conclure que la Ram etait insuffisante, sans entrer dans les details, juste quelques reperes.

Dans les années 1900, au siecle dernier, j'avais un PC lequel eprouvait quelques instabilités. A cette epoque Linux se presentait comme une alternative stable à Windows. J'ai donc profité d'une nieme reinstallation pour partitionner mon disque dur et j'ai ensuite procedé à une installation d'une des premieres versions de SUZE, ou de RED HAT, je ne me souviens plus trop. C'etait à une epoque ou il fallait tout faire soi-même. Il me semble que dans la partition de Linux on taillait à la mesure, on preparait son hda1 pour le systeme, le hda2 pour le Swap et le reste servait à mettre ses essais, ses erreurs, ses errements et sa patience et beaucoup de son temps. Donc j'ai une vague idee de ce qu'est le Swap, si mes souvenirs ne me trahissent pas, car à l'epoque j'etais bien jeune. En informatique. 
C'etait bien ça ?

Mon ordi, c'est le 24 pouces blanc, c2d, 2,33 GHz, gonflé par Apple. Il venait avec au maxi 2Go (2x1 Go). Ensuite il a pu admettre une carte de 2 Go. J'y songe, ça en ferait trois. Et c'est le maxi.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Dans les années 1990, au siecle dernier, j'avais un PC lequel éprouvait quelques instabilités. A cette époque Linux se présentait comme une alternative stable à Windows. J'ai donc profité d'une énième réinstallation pour partitionner mon disque dur et j'ai ensuite procédé à une installation d'une des premières versions de SUSE, ou de RED HAT, je ne me souviens plus trop. C'était à une époque ou il fallait tout faire soi-même. Il me semble que dans la partition de Linux on taillait à la mesure, on préparait son hda1 pour le système, le hda2 pour le Swap et le reste servait à mettre ses essais, ses erreurs, ses errements et sa patience et beaucoup de son temps. Donc j'ai une vague idée de ce qu'est le Swap, si mes souvenirs ne me trahissent pas, car à l'époque j'étais bien jeune en informatique.
> C'était bien ça ? ...


... Oui c'était bien ça !


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Tu sais que tu me tentes



Si tu veux bien me dire sur quoi tu as porté ton attention pour en conclure que la Ram etait insuffisante, sans entrer dans les details, juste quelques reperes.

As-tu remarqué que le nombre de Sorties de pages était non seulement non nul, mais presque aussi grand que le nombre de  Pages entrantes ? Cela signifie qua lorsque qu'un tâche active a besoin de mémoire l'OS est obligé d'en libérer et " sort " de la RAM des éléments devenus "vieillissant" et les stocke dans la zone de swap du DD, ces derniers étant ensuite rappelés lorsqu'ils redeviennent actifs. Comme la mémoire disponible est très faible (quelques dizaines de Mo) le mécanisme de swapping est fréquemment mis en uvre, et les transferts presque incessants RAM -> DD -> RAM ralentissent la machine.  



ronparchita a dit:


> Dans les années 1900, au siecle dernier, j'avais un PC lequel eprouvait quelques instabilités. A cette epoque Linux se presentait comme une alternative stable à Windows. J'ai donc profité d'une nieme reinstallation pour partitionner mon disque dur et j'ai ensuite procedé à une installation d'une des premieres versions de SUZE, ou de RED HAT, je ne me souviens plus trop. C'etait à une epoque ou il fallait tout faire soi-même. Il me semble que dans la partition de Linux on taillait à la mesure, on preparait son hda1 pour le systeme, le hda2 pour le Swap et le reste servait à mettre ses essais, ses erreurs, ses errements et sa patience et beaucoup de son temps. Donc j'ai une vague idee de ce qu'est le Swap, si mes souvenirs ne me trahissent pas, car à l'epoque j'etais bien jeune. En informatique.
> C'etait bien ça ?



Oui, c'est cela. Comme tous ces OS sont des Unix, ils ont tous les mêmes bases



ronparchita a dit:


> Mon ordi, c'est le 24 pouces blanc, c2d, 2,33 GHz, gonflé par Apple. Il venait avec au maxi 2Go (2x1 Go). Ensuite il a pu admettre une carte de 2 Go. J'y songe, ça en ferait trois. Et c'est le maxi.



Ta machine n'est plus de toute dernière jeunesse . J'ai eu un iMac blanc 17" en 2007.
Comme le processeur est un C2D, tu as pu faire la mise à jour Lion, mais ce n'était pas du tout recommandé. Même si tu peux passer ta machine à 3 Go, ce qui peut améliorer un leu les choses, sans doute serait-il préférable de revenir à SL, qui est moins gourmand, en attendant de pouvoir rajeunir ton matériel


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2011)

Bah le core 2 duo pour lion est (largement même) suffisant, il faut de la RAM par contre  et il y a une monté de température qu'il n'y avait pas ou moins avec SL.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah le core 2 duo pour lion est (largement même) suffisant, il faut de la RAM par contre  et* il y a une monté de température qu'il n'y avait pas ou moins avec SL*.


"Pas" --> non il y en a de la "montée de température avec SL tout comme avec Leopard" avec mon mbp 13" late 2009 (cela aurait d'ailleurs été identique avec les systèmes d'exploitation antérieurs ... mais qui n'étaient pas prévus pour ma machine (ex: Tiger). C'est là qu'est l'os ! )

"Moins" --> peut être, je n'ai pas encore essayé Lion avec mon portable.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement (mais moi donc je parle pas aux noms de tout le monde et je ne sais pas tout ce qui se passe ).

Tout ce qui est vidéo par internet la température grimpe est pas que un peu chez moi.

Intérieurement je rigole énormément quand je regarde les critiques sur flash ... et les louanges sur html5 ... Moi au final ma T° est toujours élevé alors bon ... 

Maintenant je ne sais pas sur face time en tout cas SKYPE (en vidéoconférence) fait monter la température, donc prochain round skype vs facetime, skype c'est de la merde, et facetime c'est trop bien ?

D'ailleurs même si refuse de passer à facetime, je veux bien un avis sur une longue vidéoconférence (2H on va dire, pas 10 minutes) et la température.

Parce que je commence sérieusement à me demander si il n'y a pas plutôt un problème au niveau d'APPLE là. (forcement cela concerne les CG intégré, je doute qu'une CG dédié avec SKYPE fasse monter la température, si c'est bah .... je préfère rien dire mais j'en penserai pas moins).


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Novembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Personnellement (mais moi donc je parle pas aux noms de tout le monde et je ne sais pas tout ce qui se passe ).
> 
> Tout ce qui est vidéo par internet la température grimpe est pas que un peu chez moi.
> 
> ...




La vidéo par Internet, ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc. Par contre, presque chaque jour, je regarde une émission de télé à l'aide du lecteur Zattoo, diffuseur de chaînes de TV non commerciales, de 17h45 à 18h45. Il y deux modes de diffusions : normal et HD. En mode HD, l'occupation du processeur par Zattoo (selon Moniteur d'activités) est de 35%. Si la qualité d'internet est mauvaise je passe en mode normal, et l'occupation du processeur par Zattoo tombe à 28%. Comme, en général, hormis consulter les nouvelles de MacG, je ne fais que regarder l'émission, l'occupation totale du processeur plafonne à 40% tout au plus (HD) et à 30% en mode normal. Cela ne fait pas chauffer mon iMac à faire hurler les ventilateurs.

Il m'arrive aussi de regarder des vidéos en Flash, mais ça ne fait pas davantage de dégat  Il m'arrive aussi de faire du iChat vidéo, mais pas davantage de tracas.

Pour faire hurler les ventilateurs, je sais faire. Il suffit que je mette en branle Photoshop avec un script portant sur une centaine de photos de taille 20 Mo, ou une cinquantaine de taille 45 Mo.

En bref, tout dépend de la sollicitation du processeur 
S'il existe un "hurlement" il y a toujours une raison de taux d'occupation . Et des mesures à prendre


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2011)

Je suis en C2D et pas à plus de 30% ou 45 % de tête grand max d'après mes souvenirs. 

J'ai juste une température anormalement élevé en vue de l'utilisation que j'ai.

Un peu comme si vous lancez le bloc note et que la température mon à 80° du coté du processeurs.

Je vais regarder de plus près, mais en vidéo conférence honnêtement .... c'est pas le top mais bon. Pour internet je peux tester mieux et vous aurez de quoi comparer.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Novembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis en C2D et pas à plus de 30% ou 45 % de tête grand max d'après mes souvenirs.
> 
> J'ai juste une température anormalement élevé en vue de l'utilisation que j'ai.
> 
> ...



À titre d'exemple, en ce moment, et depuis près d'une heure, j'ai Zattoo en route en HD, et Safari avec une seule fenêtre (Mac G). Occupation de l'ordre de 35%, et température du C2D à 50 °C (iStat Pro).

Quand j'ai un doute, je commence toujours par la visualisation de l'occupation du processeur (CMD-3) par le Moniteur d'activité, et pour le voir en détail, j'ouvre la fenêtre générale (CMD-1).

Je suis très attentif aux problèmes de température, car, par expérience professionnelle, je sais que l'élévation prolongée de la températures des puces est néfaste à leur durée de vie. Les processeurs des PC en général et des Mac en particulier sont du domaine de température de fonctionnement dit "civil" et non pas "militaire"


----------



## ronparchita (3 Novembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À la simple vue des deux images capturées, je que je supputai D) se manifeste bien. La capacité de la mémoire est mémoire est insuffisante, et ta machine passe une partie de son temps à faire du "swapping", c'est-à-dire à sauver sur disque dur les process en sommeil pour faire de la place en mémoire pour exécuter une tâche devenue active.



Bonjour,

Les camemberts c'est sur une periode de combien de temps ?

Je t'en joins un nouveau à comparer à ceux du message 1979, peux tu me dire s'il te plait si tes conclusions sont les mêmes ?

Pour info, je viens de passer pres de 2:00 à lire un fichier pdf puis environ une heure à lire des infos sur un site RSS apres avoir consulté des article de l'Expansion.
Pas de fenetre ouverte pendant mes lectures sinon celle que j'utilisais et par rapport à hier, j'ai classé une centaine de document que j'avais en permanence sur mon bureau.
Il en reste encore une quarantaine :sleep:


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les camemberts c'est sur une periode de combien de temps ?
> 
> ...




Comparée aux deux précédents, les données de swapping ont une allure qui font penser qu'il y en a très peu. Le nombre de Pages sorties est faible comparé à celui d'Entrée de pages.

Quel est la valeur de la taille mémoire du Finder (colonne valeur actuelle). À titre d'exemple, la mienne, en ce moment, est de 19 Mo. Safari occupe 140 Mo, et iCal occupe 40 Mo.

En ce qui concerne l'affichage des données (tous écrans de Moniteur d'activité) la fréquence de renouvellement dépend de la valeur choisie dans Moniteur d'activité > Présentation > Fréquence.

En ce qui concerne les valeurs affichées il s'agit soit d'instantanés entre deux mesures, soit de valeurs cumulatives.


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comparée aux deux précédents, les données de swapping ont une allure qui font penser qu'il y en a très peu. Le nombre de Pages sorties est faible comparé à celui d'Entrée de pages.



Ca change tout le temps.
En lisant mon courrier...
Hier pages entrantes 476.9 Mo, sortantes 1.8 Mo

Ce matin 607.4 Mo / 101.3 Mo, le rapport a changé



iluro_64 a dit:


> Quel est la valeur de la taille mémoire du Finder (colonne valeur actuelle). À titre d'exemple, la mienne, en ce moment, est de 19 Mo. Safari occupe 140 Mo, et iCal occupe 40 Mo.


Finder 44.1 Mo en valeur réelle. Comment savoir quelle est la part prise par mes 30 icones de fichiers, photo, et autres copies d'ecran qui sont encore sur le bureau. Le simple fait d'avoir tout mis dans un repertoire que j'ai ensuite glissé dans "documents" a fait monter à 54,6 Mo. 19 à 54.6. Ma valeur est pres de 2,5 fois la tienne. 
316.7 Mo pour FireFox avec cette fenêtre ouverte et 2 reduites dans le dock.
En fermant celles dans le Dock, ça baisse à 295.2 Mo

J'ai remarque que les appli lancées et dans le Doc, même non utilisée comme itunes, iPhoto, Word et pages grignotent des Mo.

Mail grappille, même fenetre reduite, idem Aperçu



iluro_64 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'affichage des données (tous écrans de Moniteur d'activité) la fréquence de renouvellement dépend de la valeur choisie dans Moniteur d'activité > Présentation > Fréquence.


Alors c'est la valeur par defaut, 2s 



iluro_64 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les valeurs affichées il s'agit soit d'instantanés entre deux mesures, soit de valeurs cumulatives.



Ca parait etre un balayage, mais si c'est remis à jour en permanence , pourquoi la valeur pour le Finder ne redescend pas ? Comment fais-tu pour n'avoir que 19.


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Novembre 2011)

Une question : comment formater Lion ?
J'ai acheté le MBA à un particulier qui n'a pas eu le temps de me le formater. Le MBA est de 2011 donc Lion était déjà installé dessus. 
J'ai essayé l'astuce pour le rétélécharger via le Mac Apple Store mais c'est payant ...


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> ... mais c'est payant ...



As-tu vu ce qui est expliqué ici ? : http://www.logicielmac.com/news/comment-creer-un-cd-cle-usb-bootable-de-lion-7554.html


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Ca change tout le temps.
> En lisant mon courrier...
> Hier pages entrantes 476.9 Mo, sortantes 1.8 Mo
> 
> Ce matin 607.4 Mo / 101.3 Mo, le rapport a changé



Entre hier et ce matin tu as sans doute accompli des tâches différentes qui ont demandé davantage de place en mémoire. Et comme tu es vraiment juste, le nombre se sortie de Pages a augmenté.

Ne perds pas de vue que ces informations sont cumulatives tout au long de la session



ronparchita a dit:


> Finder 44.1 Mo en valeur réelle. Comment savoir quelle est la part prise par mes 30 icones de fichiers, photo, et autres copies d'ecran qui sont encore sur le bureau. Le simple fait d'avoir tout mis dans un repertoire que j'ai ensuite glissé dans "documents" a fait monter à 54,6 Mo. 19 à 54.6. Ma valeur est pres de 2,5 fois la tienne.



Après avoir modifié l'organisation de ton bureau, as-tu "rebooté". Les modifications apportées sont souvent visibles ou actives après avoir relancer la machine.

En ce moment, le Finder occupe environ 36 Mo de mémoire. Mon bureau comprend 5 icônes de disque, deux icônes de dossiers (vides), et une icône d'alias de service d'impression. Il est donc très peu chargé.
J'ai trois applications ouvertes  : SAFARI (deux onglets), MAIL (une fenêtre) et Moniteur d'activité (une fenêtre). La mémoire totale utilisée est de 2,01 Go, la mémoire disponible est de 1,99 Go. Tu peux donc constater que dans des conditions voisines des tiennes, l'occupation de la mémoire est comparable.


----------



## Nictoo (4 Novembre 2011)

Lorsque j'ai installé Lion tout c'est bien passé jusqu'a ce qu'une première mise à jour à été installée. Depuis lors chaque fois que je j'allume l'iMac il commence par un écran noir plein de code et ensuite seulement viens l'écran d'accueil et c'est pareil quand j'éteins le mac.
J'ai lu que pour éviter cela il faut allumer le mac et dès qu'on entend le "dong" appuyer sur la touche Maj et la maintenir enfoncée jusqu'a l'apparition de la pomme.
Oui je l'ai essayé ca marche mais le Mac est d'une lenteur telle qu'il n'est pas possible de travailler et puis quand on à éteins le mac et qu'on le remet en marche c'est de nouveau pareil... l'écran noir avec le code qui défile.

Ca m'énerve et je n'ai pas encore trouvé une solution vu que je suis débutant sur Mac


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2011)

Nictoo a dit:


> Ca m'énerve et je n'ai pas encore trouvé une solution vu que je suis débutant sur Mac



Tu es sur que c'est un Mac ? 

Tu pourrais nous dire quel Mac c'est (pomme noire en haut à gauche, puis a propos de ce mac, là il y a des choses puis a plus d'info, il y en a aussi.


----------



## Nictoo (4 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Tu es sur que c'est un Mac ?
> 
> Tu pourrais nous dire quel Mac c'est (pomme noire en haut à gauche, puis a propos de ce mac, là il y a des choses puis a plus d'info, il y en a aussi.








Voili voila


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Ton Mac démarre en mode _verbose_.
Désactive ce mode en passant par le Terminal:

```
sudo /usr/sbin/nvram boot-args=""
```
 Attention toute erreur (espace et/ou lettre en plus ou en moins mal placé ) peut flinguer ton Système.
Fait un copier/coller du code dans le Terminal, valide avec la touche return, et entre ton MDP Administrateur à l'aveugle.


----------



## Benjamin875 (5 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> As-tu vu ce qui est expliqué ici ? : http://www.logicielmac.com/news/comment-creer-un-cd-cle-usb-bootable-de-lion-7554.html



Tu ne réponds pas à ma question : Puis je re télécharger Lion alors que je ne suis pas le premier propriétaire ? Ca me semble impossible sans ses logins ?


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Tu ne réponds pas à ma question : Puis je re télécharger Lion alors que je ne suis pas le premier propriétaire ? Ca me semble impossible sans ses logins ?



Bonjour, 
====> hummm


----------



## Benjamin875 (5 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas vraiment compris. Pour les machines ayant Lion d'installer de nature il n'y a aucun soucis ? Comment fais je alors ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Une question : comment formater Lion ?
> J'ai acheté le MBA à un particulier qui n'a pas eu le temps de me le formater. Le MBA est de 2011 donc Lion était déjà installé dessus.
> J'ai essayé l'astuce pour le rétélécharger via le Mac Apple Store mais c'est payant ...





Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vraiment compris. Pour les machines ayant Lion d'installer de nature il n'y a aucun soucis ? Comment fais je alors ??



Comment es tu certain que Lion était pré-installé sur la machine lors de son premier achat ?Disposes tu de la facture avec la date d'achat ?

Pour info, Lion n'est sorti qu'en Juillet 2011.


----------



## ronparchita (5 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Tu ne réponds pas à ma question : Puis je re télécharger Lion alors que je ne suis pas le premier propriétaire ? Ca me semble impossible sans ses logins ?


Salut,

Je te donne une solution a ton probleme. Tu dis que tu ne peux pas le telecharger, tu l'as sur ton ordi, tu suis le chemin indiqué, tu le graves puis tu le reinstalles en ecrasant tout ce qu'il y avait avant.


----------



## Benjamin875 (5 Novembre 2011)

Mon MBA est avec clavier rétro éclaire, donc avec LION de préinstallé.

"Je suis" quel chemin ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Novembre 2011)

Ben, alors le mieux, c'est de contacter Apple avec la facture de l'achat neuf et le certificat de vente d'occasion. Ils pourront certainement te fournir un code.


----------



## ronparchita (5 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Mon MBA est avec clavier rétro éclaire, donc avec LION de préinstallé.
> 
> "Je suis" quel chemin ??



*Comment créer un CD / clé USB bootable de Lion*

 	        		Actualité rédigée par tom le 21/07/2011 à 12:44
 	        		 	        		 	Pour l'heure, Mac OS X Lion est seulement distribué depuis le Mac App  Store. Une nouveauté pratique et simple pour une installation sur une  seule machine, à condition de posséder une grosse connexion à internet.  Mais si vous souhaitez installer votre copie de Lion sur vos autre  ordinateurs, vous êtes coincé.
  	Il est néanmoins possible, et légal, de créer un périphérique bootable  (DVD ou clé USB) sur lequel sera placée Mac OS X Lion afin d'en faire un  véritable outil de réinstalltion. Pour celà, la procédure est la  suivante : 


 		Vous avez téléchargé Mac OS X Lion, mais nous ne l'avez pas encore installé, *rendez-vous au point 2*.  Si vous avez déjà installé Lion, il va vous falloir re-télécharger  l'archive, qui disparait lors du passage de 10.6.x à 10.7. Pour celà,  ouvrez le Mac App Store, cliquez sur le bouton *Purchased* en haut de fenêtre *en maintenant la touche ALT de votre clavie*r. Vous avez alors la possibilité de re-télécharger Lion.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerai télécharger Lion et récupérer Lion pour le mettre sur un DD et ensuite l'installer sur mes deux machines c'est possible ça ?


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'aimerai télécharger Lion et récupérer Lion pour le mettre sur un DD et ensuite l'installer sur mes deux machines c'est possible ça ?


Bonjour,

Si le point 1 que je t'ai copié collé au bout du lien que je t'avais donné fonctionne, alors lis le point 2, tu verras *avant de faire quoi que ce soit*, comment faire une gravure de Lion ou le mettre sur une clé USB 

Tu nous tiens au courant bien sur


----------



## Cleveland (6 Novembre 2011)

Appuyez sur la touche ALT ?


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2011)

Cleveland a dit:


> Appuyez sur la touche ALT ?



Si tu n'as pas l'icone App Store dans le dock tu va tout en haut à droite faire un clic sur la loupe. Dans la petite fenetre tu tapes App Store. En face meilleurs resultat tu clique sur App. Store (la prochaine fois tu iras dans le répertoire des Applications). 
Dans la colonne de droite tu vas voir sous toutes categories : OS X Lion
Tu clic

Tu appuies sur la touche ALT et tu laisse ton doigt appuyé tandis qu'avec la souris tu vas cliquer sur le bouton *Purchased* en haut de fenêtre.

Tu auras alors, d'apres l'article, la possibilité de re-télécharger Lion.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2011)

Si tu n'as pas l'icone App Store dans le Dock, tu peux simplement passer par le menu &#63743;


----------



## Benjamin875 (6 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> *Comment créer un CD / clé USB bootable de Lion*
> 
> Actualité rédigée par tom le 21/07/2011 à 12:44
> Pour l'heure, Mac OS X Lion est seulement distribué depuis le Mac App  Store. Une nouveauté pratique et simple pour une installation sur une  seule machine, à condition de posséder une grosse connexion à internet.  Mais si vous souhaitez installer votre copie de Lion sur vos autre  ordinateurs, vous êtes coincé.
> ...



Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi ! Il me faut donc les identifiants de l'ancien utilisateur ?
Apple pourra t'il vraiment me communiquer un "code"?


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi ! Il me faut donc les identifiants de l'ancien utilisateur ?
> Apple pourra t'il vraiment me communiquer un "code"?



Si l'ordinateur a été livré avec Lion pré-installé, normalement, il faut passer par la partition de restauration qui va télécharger le package d'installation. Pour la trouver, suffit de relancer le mac en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée me semble t'il. Et si ça ne fonctionne pas, le mieux, est de contacter Apple avec les preuves d'achat (achat initial et cession par le premier acquéreur).
Les solutions données par romparchita concernent un Lion acheté sur le Mac Apple Store et pas les système pré-installés.
Et encore, il me semble avoir lu que les Lions achetés sur le Mac Apple Store ne sont pas cessibles (mais cela demande confirmation).


----------



## Benjamin875 (9 Novembre 2011)

C'est bon, depuis ALT au démarrage, j'ai réussi à réinstaller LION 
Merci à tous.


----------



## fantax (9 Novembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> J'ai 2 Go de RAM, ce n'est peut etre pas assez, mais mon ordi se traine, si j'appelle Mail, par exemple que j'ai reduit dans la droite du dock, l'image patine sur l'ecran avant d'atteindre sa taille normale, un vrai boulet, la pizza apparait des que je change d'appli, et comme de plus mes conections sur les sites deviennent lentes elles aussi, l'ensemble devient lourd dans tous les sens du terme.
> J'ai rebooter plusieurs fois rien a faire, reparé les permissions et rebouté, rien n'y fait.
> 
> Agaçant.



Perso j'ai 4 Go de ram sur mon macbook pro. Ça va dans l'ensemble quoiqu'un peu juste sans doute. La roue tourne plus souvent qu'à son tour.

Satisfait de Lion dans l'ensemble. Je regrette l'impossibilité de visionner en pleine page les docs avec Quick look comme c'était le cas avec Snow léopard. Plus exactement la pleine page est possible mai le contenu reste de grosseur insuffisante. On ne peut lire une page du Monde par ex.
J'ai aussi un pb avec le replay d'émissions de certaines chaînes de TV (la 2, Fr3 etc.) La pub passe mais l'émission ne suit pas. L'écran reste noir.


----------



## subsole (9 Novembre 2011)

fantax a dit:


> Perso j'ai 4 Go de ram sur mon macbook pro. Ça va dans l'ensemble quoiqu'un peu juste sans doute. La roue tourne plus souvent qu'à son tour.


Bonjour, 
Ça dépend des applications que tu utilises.
Personnellement, depuis que je suis passé à 8Go (environ 60&#8364, je n'ai plus revu le "ballon". 



fantax a dit:


> J'ai aussi un pb avec le replay d'émissions de certaines chaînes de TV (la 2, Fr3 etc.) La pub passe mais l'émission ne suit pas. L'écran reste noir.


Aucun problème de ce côté, il faut rechercher la cause sur ton installation.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2011)

Suite à l'agonie de mon vieil iBook, je suis passé à Lion, avec un nouveau MBP i7.

Maintenance et nettoyage du MBP unibody 10.6, clone, dégraissage du clone (logiciels devenus incompatibles avec Lion), et migration du clone à la fenêtre _Transférer des données vers ce Mac_.

À la première connexion, Spotlight ne s'est pas activé (et le Mac n'a donc pas chauffé :love: ) et Airport n'a pas rechigné. 

Bon, comme avec le précédent MBP, j'ai eu des gags les premières heures (l'_Aide_ mettait un temps fou à s'afficher, et les mises à jour &#63743; s'interrompaient tellement elles traînaient en longueur), mais ça s'est arrangé "tout seul" : "rodage" ?

Deux interrogations :
- je ne me suis pas enregistré à la première connexion, et je n'ai pas retrouvé ensuite de _Send Registration.setup_ à lancer (je suis passé par la page Apple, finalement)
- la réparation des permissions est aussi longue qu'en 10.6 : 3 à 5 minutes.

Seule scorie de ma migration intégrale : des receipts et des bom très antérieurs à 10.7.


La qualité des images (les fonds d'écran, en particulier) s'est nettement améliorée entre l'unibody 2008 et l'i7 2011. 
Et la navigation dans le Mac semble plus fluide, impression accentuée par le (triste) gris qui prédomine dans l'interface de Lion.


----------



## subsole (9 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Suite à l'agonie de mon vieil iBook, je suis passé à Lion, avec un nouveau MBP i7.
> 
> Maintenance et nettoyage du MBP unibody 10.6, clone, dégraissage du clone (logiciels devenus incompatibles avec Lion), et migration du clone à la fenêtre _Transférer des données vers ce Mac_.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, félicitations pour ce bel achat. 
User => Bibliothèque => Assistants => _Send Registration.setup_


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> félicitations pour ce bel achat.


Ça ira mieux dans un an, quand j'aurai remboursé ! 



subsole a dit:


> User => Bibliothèque => Assistants => _Send Registration.setup_


Bah, non. 

Mais comme j'ai donné l'adresse mail de l'unibody, Apple a peut-être suivi ?
Ou ça s'est enregistré quelque part, et ça s'est envoyé tout seul à la première connexion à ma Box ?
Ou Lion fonctionne autrement ??


----------



## Cleveland (9 Novembre 2011)

J'ai rien compris :'(


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2011)

La première fois que tu te connectes à un Mac (neuf ou installé de frais), une fenêtre te demande d'enregistrer le Mac chez Apple : pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet.

Si tu n'es pas connecté à ta Box lors de l'installation (ou que tu ajournes délibérément), l'enregistrement ne se fait pas à ce moment-là,
mais tu peux le faire un peu plus tard en passant par le fichier _Send Registration.setup_ (qu'on trouve dans le dossier Maison/Bibliothèque/Assistants).

Je ne l'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2011)

Il me semble qu'il s'enregistre tout seul, pour savoir, rentre le numéro de série sur le site d'apple  il te donne la date approximative de ton achat.


----------



## claud (10 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La première fois que tu te connectes à un Mac (neuf ou installé de frais), une fenêtre te demande d'enregistrer le Mac chez Apple : pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet.



Et en plus j'ai remarqué que la fenêtre d'enregistrement est en QWERTY ce qui ne facilite pas les choses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

claud a dit:


> Et en plus j'ai remarqué que la fenêtre d'enregistrement est en QWERTY ce qui ne facilite pas les choses.


Tiens, il me semblait que les deux premières choses que Lion m'eût demandées, c'était ma langue d'origine et mon clavier.  :hein:


----------



## subsole (10 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La première fois que tu te connectes à un Mac (neuf ou installé de frais), une fenêtre te demande d'enregistrer le Mac chez Apple : pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet.
> 
> Si tu n'es pas connecté à ta Box lors de l'installation (ou que tu ajournes délibérément), l'enregistrement ne se fait pas à ce moment-là,
> mais tu peux le faire un peu plus tard en passant par le fichier _Send Registration.setup_ (qu'on trouve dans le dossier Maison/Bibliothèque/Assistants).
> ...



Juré craché, _Send Registration.setup_ est bien à l'endroit indiqué.
_User => Bibliothèque => Assistants => Send Registration.setup_
Mais, j'ai installé Lion sur un SL 10.6.8, peut être un résidu ?
 Il faut dire que je n'ai pas un MBP de _nioub_ tombé de la dernière pluie, moi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Il faut dire que je n'ai pas un MBP de _noiub_ tombé de la dernière pluie, moi.


Ton Mac actuel tombera bien en rade un jour, non ?

= ne désespère pas, ça approche pour toi aussi !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

bug du forum


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

bug du forum


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

bug du forum


----------



## subsole (10 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton Mac actuel tombera bien en rade un jour, non ?
> 
> = ne désespère pas, ça approche pour toi aussi !



Quelque chose me dit que ton Mac bug déjà. ^^
 Non, ça ne peut pas être le forum


----------



## claud (10 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tiens, il me semblait que les deux premières choses que Lion m'eût demandées, c'était ma langue d'origine et mon clavier.  :hein:



Oui mais il y a ce bug de Lion que j'ai déjà rencontré plusieurs fois.


----------



## fau6il (10 Novembre 2011)

_Je retrouve néanmoins avec beaucoup de plaisir "SL" après avoir utilisé "Lion"  _


----------



## Benjamin875 (16 Novembre 2011)

Je poste ici vu que c'est par rapport à Lion et que je n'ai pas envie d'encombrer un sujet pour une simple question.

Sur un MBP sous SL il est très facile d'ajouter un réseau dans ouvrir préférence réseau, avancé et 802.1X (je veux ajouter le réseau de ma fac pour ne pas avoir à m'y identifier chaque fois !)

Alors que sur Lion, en suivant la même procédure je trouve 802.1X mais je n'ai pas le "+" dans la case blanche de gauche. 

Comment faire donc ??
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> une simple question


qui n'a pas de réponse simple = http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/creer-un-profil-802-1x-768062.html#post9601002


----------



## Benjamin875 (16 Novembre 2011)

Je suis justement sous eduroam en plus ... Bon je vais essayer de me débrouiller !


----------



## Amartik (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Il m'arrive un truc assez bizarre sur mon macbook pro sous lion 10.7. 
Le trackpad fais des siennes alors que je viens de recevoir mon achat. 
Je m'explique. Je suis allé dans préférences trackpad pour cocher taper pour cliquer etc etc . 
Cependant maintenant GROS bug. Pour sélectionner du texte ( sur internet etc ) pour faire un rectangle de sélection, avec un seul doit ( deux tape bref et on maintien en écartant ) je dois faire la meme chose avec 3 doigt en meme temps sinon cela ne marche pas !!!! 

Comment ça c''est produit ? 
Je suis allé dans préférences, trackpad  et j'ai coché taper pour cliquer. Ensuite tout en laissant la fenêtre préférences ouverte, j'ai voulu vérifier sur le bureau si le rectangle de sélection marchait et depuis ... pour déplacer un dossier par exemple, je dois cliquer avec 3 doigt pour le déplacer ...; 
Help  j'ai appellé apple qui ne comprennent pas ... 

Merciiii


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2011)

Lion 10.7.2 server installé, pas mal. J'attendrai pour m'intéresser au serveur.


----------



## luciano daniel (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, je posséde un imac 27" et un macbook pro 13" je suis passé sous os x lion sur les 2 machines et des problèmes se sont manifestés, à la sortie de veille plus moyen d'accéder a internet, safari me dit que je ne suis plus connecté, par contre sur windows sous parallèle explorer fonctionne bien, le plus embarassant c est la sauvegarde time machine, en effet mon DD en firewire est belle et bien reconnu mais après quelque minute une erreur s'affiche et la sauvegarde plante, je suis à la troisième réinstallation de Lion j'ai viré tous les programmes que je n'avais plus besoin j'ai réparer une dizaine de fois les premissions rien n y fait ??? j'ai remarque aussi que licone du DD en fireWire reste orange sans dessin représentent le port firewire, suis  je le seul à avoir c'est problèmes, quelqu' un à t il solution.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Novembre 2011)

luciano daniel a dit:


> le plus embarassant c est la sauvegarde time machine, en effet mon DD en firewire est belle et bien reconnu mais après quelque minute une erreur s'affiche et la sauvegarde plante, je suis à la troisième réinstallation de Lion j'ai viré tous les programmes que je n'avais plus besoin j'ai réparer une dizaine de fois les premissions rien n y fait ??? j'ai remarque aussi que licone du DD en fireWire reste orange sans dessin représentent le port firewire, suis  je le seul à avoir c'est problèmes


Non : ça arrive quand le disque externe n'est pas partitionné en schéma GUID (Utilitaire de Disque > Partitionner > Options), mais en MBR.


----------



## macapart (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'installation de Lion, je ne parviens plus à utiliser certaines applications internet comme par exemple Ikea Home Planner ou But 3d cuisine (je suis en train de refaire ma cuisine ).
Je charge le 2020 plugin installer, relance safari ou firefox (j'ai testé là aussi), lance l'appli et là, il ne se passe rien. Ecran noir pour Ikea Home Planner malgré toutes les options de travail qui s'affichent, Ecran blanc qui ne prend en charge aucune demande sur But 3d cuisine.

C'est un détail, j'en suis conscient, mais :
1/ est-ce normal sous Lion ?
2/ y a t-il quelque chose que je puisse bidouiller sur mac pour pouvoir utiliser à nouveau ces applications ?

Dans l'attente de vos réponses.

Merci.


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Novembre 2011)

Déjà, c'est râpé pour IKEA :



> Systèmes d'exploitation:
> - Windows XP SP2 ou supérieur - MacOS X 10.6 Snow Leopard ou supérieur (pour les processeurs Intel uniquement) &#8211; Incompatible Lion 10.7


----------



## aidane2010 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je ne me qualifie pas comme quelqu'un qui s'y connait en informatique et j'ai donc besoin de vous.

Je viens de télécharger Mac OS X 10.7 et là PROBLEME: mes items pour office sont barrés. Je ne peux plus y accéder et lorsque j'ouvre un ancien fichier .doc, c'est page qui se met en route.
Il me parle de POWER PC. Mais c'est quoi? Après quelques recherches, j'ai lu que c'était un émulateur de je sais pas quoi, que je comprends rien! ;-)

En plus j'ai mon IMAC depuis 3 ou 4 ans, ce qui n'aide pas à me souvenir de tout...:-(

Que dois-je faire? Je ne trouve pas de solutions et franchement, je trouve que rien n'est clair. 

J'ai même l'impression que la facilité tant mise en avant de l'utilisation de mac est quelque peu remise en cause avec cette migration "forcée" sur Lion. 

Bref, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de main?

Merci à tous!


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

Je n'ai pas Lion, mais jusqu'ici, pour lier un type de fichier à une application, il fallait :


Sélectionner un fichier (.doc en l'occurence)
Faire "cmd+i" (lire les informations)
Choisir l'application voulue dans le volet "Ouvrir avec..."
Cliquer sur "tout modifier" en bas de la fenêtre


----------



## aidane2010 (26 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ton message. 

J'ai essayé ta proposition mais c'est toujours le même bug. Il me parle de power PC. :-(

C'est comme si, l'ordo reconnait l'existence de ces programmes mais qu'un élément empêche de les faire fonctionner...


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2011)

Quelle version d'Office tu as?

(Lion a abandonné toutes les applications PowerPC ; celle-ci fonctionnaient jusqu'alors grâce à Rosetta. Mais sous Lion, seules les applications Intel sont désormais supportées.)


----------



## aidane2010 (26 Novembre 2011)

j'avais Office :mac 2004

J'ai cru lire ce que tu me dis au sujet de rosetta, mais cela voudrait dire que je dois ENCORE me racheter un office????


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Novembre 2011)

aidane2010 a dit:


> j'avais Office :mac 2004
> 
> J'ai cru lire ce que tu me dis au sujet de rosetta, mais cela voudrait dire que je dois ENCORE me racheter un office????



Oui, le 2011


----------



## aidane2010 (26 Novembre 2011)

Sérieux? :-(... 

Tu es sûr? GRRR.... Encore des frais! Sniff


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2011)

aidane2010 a dit:


> Sérieux? :-(...
> 
> Tu es sûr? GRRR.... Encore des frais! Sniff



L'autre solution étant de repasser à Snow Léopard.... 

C'est bien ce que tu as fait? Passer de SL à Lion?


----------



## aidane2010 (26 Novembre 2011)

Ben écoute là, sur le vif, je te répond: non. Je dois refaire des frais et ça soûle. On ne reçoit pas ses infos lorsque nous migrons. Mais bon, je vais tester et m'y mettre. Je perçois quelques petits changements comme l'écran par exemple ou la souris... 

A voir pour la suite!

Bon je m'en vais m'acheter office pour mac 2011... Mais pas contente moi! 

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2011)

Humpfff.... J'veux pas te jeter la pierre... mais bon...

Quand on s'apprête à faire une opération lourde sur un ordinateur, comme un changement de système, on prend quelques précautions... La première d'entre elle, c'est de regarder si ce système va nous apporter quelque chose d'intéressant, la deuxième, c'est de s'assurer que ses applications seront compatibles et la troisième, c'est de faire une sauvegarde de l'ordi. (au cas où)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas passé sous Lion.

Ton problème s'est posé pour Office, qui est relativement peu cher, mais ç'aurait pu t'arriver pour des applications nettement plus onéreuses!...


----------



## iJeff13 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

possesseur de 2 mac depuis fin 2009 (iMac 21,5 et MBP 13,3), je viens de passer sous Lion pour les 2 appareils. 

Si j'ai constaté un léger ralentissement sur le MBP, rien sur l'iMac, je dirais même qu'il est un poil plus réactif. 

Ma suite office 2008 fonctionne bien, de même que File Maker 8.5.
Et même Rivet, le petit programme qui me permet de voir mes vidéos sur ma télé via ma XBOX 360. Pourtant Rivet , sur le site des concepteurs était sensé ne pas fonctionner sous Lion.

J'ai eu juste un souci que mes sauvegarde de l' iMac sur ma TC via TM, qui a été réglé grâce à ce forum. 

Quant à iCloud, j'ai migré depuis mon compte MobileMe, et j'ai installé iOS 5 sur iPhone 4 . Rien perdu du tout. Il me semble même que les infos transitent plus vite. Il est vrai que je n'utilise le Cloud que pour Contact, Calendrier et Signets, pas pour mes mails. 
Le seul truc est que quand j'ai migré sur le Cloud sur le MBP, j'ai eu une duplication de tout mon calendrier. Je l'ai juste remplacé par la sauvegarde iCal que j'avais faite juste avant d'installer Lion.

Bilan: utilisateur content se son passage de SL à Lion !

Bonne journée à tous.

Jeff


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Novembre 2011)

aidane2010 a dit:


> Ben écoute là, sur le vif, je te répond: non. Je dois refaire des frais et ça soûle. On ne reçoit pas ses infos lorsque nous migrons. Mais bon, je vais tester et m'y mettre. Je perçois quelques petits changements comme l'écran par exemple ou la souris...
> 
> A voir pour la suite!
> 
> ...



Désolé d'en rajouter une couche, six mois avant la sortie de Lion, l'on savait déjà que Rosetta ne serait plus intégré à Mac OS. Moi-même, concerné par le problème d'Office, j'ai dû acheter la version 2011 dès sa sortie dans le courant du dernier trimestre 2010


----------



## morfar (27 Novembre 2011)

Vous auriez pas du me demander ça ! ! ! 
J'ai voulu faire une installation "propre" selon les termes de notre excellent prof OS Facile, et je n'en suis pas encore sorti:
Disque externe qui refuse de rebooter;
Imprimante à re-paramétrer; recto verso qui ne fonctionne plus; 
Applications en double, triple ou quadruple dans le launchpad et impossible à classer; 
Et pour couronner le tout, Java qui ne veut pas s'installer.

J'en profite pour vous taper d'un tuyau:
Je charge JavaForMacOSX10.7dmg.
Je quitte Safari, selon les recommandations de Macintosh support
et j'obtiens comme réponse "ce logiciel n'ets pas pris en charge sur votre système" (voir copie d'écran jointe).
ET je ne peux pas vraiment me passer de Java.

Merci d'éclairer ma crinière


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2011)

Tu n'as pas la bonne version de la mise à jour Java ; il faut l'_Update 1_. Apple aurait dû changer le nom du fichier téléchargé (ça trompe un peu).
À récupérer ici [je viens de tester que ça marche sur 10.7.2].


----------



## morfar (27 Novembre 2011)

Tout bien facile comme d'hab sur Léopard.
Merci, chef, j'espère qu'ils te feront monter en grade à la DRH. Dis moi s'il faut te faire un mot.

Maintenant il va falloir que je solutionne tout le reste, mais c'est moins pressé.

A plus


----------



## tchico (27 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Humpfff.... J'veux pas te jeter la pierre... mais bon...
> 
> Quand on s'apprête à faire une opération lourde sur un ordinateur, comme un changement de système, on prend quelques précautions... La première d'entre elle, c'est de regarder si ce système va nous apporter quelque chose d'intéressant, la deuxième, c'est de s'assurer que ses applications seront compatibles et la troisième, c'est de faire une sauvegarde de l'ordi. (au cas où)
> 
> ...



C'est pour cette raison que je suis revenu sur SnowL
Trop de frais....
Mais j'ai gardé une sauvegarde Lion au cas ou.....

Un bon conseil; avant migration une sauvegarde sur un HD et après Migration *encore une autre* sur un autre HD
On est bien content après


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2011)

aidane2010 a dit:


> Bon je m'en vais m'acheter office pour mac 2011... Mais pas contente moi!



Il y a aussi NeoOffice et OpenOffice, gratuits (mais on peut donner). Moins léchés que l'original, mais je m'en satisfais. Je n'ai pas racheté Office.


----------



## raigyn (29 Novembre 2011)

salut tout le monde ! 
désolé si le probleme a deja été abordé mais j'ai pasvraiment eu le temps de lire les 101 pages de conversation (honte a moi ... ) mais sur certain wifi comme celui de ma fac certaines page ne s'affiche pas telle que les liens megaupload! Une fois chez moi le probleme se regle mais le temps de téléchargement est excéssivement long (3h environ :s)
Sauriez-vous quoi faire ? :love:


----------



## Fìx (29 Novembre 2011)

raigyn a dit:


> salut tout le monde !
> désolé si le probleme a deja été abordé mais j'ai pasvraiment eu le temps de lire les 101 pages de conversation (honte a moi ... ) mais sur certain wifi comme celui de ma fac certaines page ne s'affiche pas telle que les liens megaupload! Une fois chez moi le probleme se regle mais le temps de téléchargement est excéssivement long (3h environ :s)
> Sauriez-vous quoi faire ? :love:



Demander à FAC de t'offrir directement les films en DVD.... Ou même!... tant qu'à faire, en BD? :love:


----------



## 12:51 (1 Décembre 2011)

Y'a tout simplement un pare-feu, à ta fac, pour t'empêcher de faire des trucs pas très légaux dont ils seraient en suite responsables...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Décembre 2011)

Ben voyons !


----------



## mistik (1 Décembre 2011)

12:51 a dit:


> Y'a tout simplement un pare-feu, à ta fac, pour t'empêcher de faire des trucs pas très légaux dont ils seraient en suite responsables...


... excepté dans l'hypothèse où le Doyen n'aurait pas toutes ses facultés - pour reprendre un bon mot de Coluche.


----------



## watson1er (5 Décembre 2011)

_Impossible d'ouvrir cette version de l'application iCal (d'origine).app avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous avez iCal (d'origine).app 3.0.8._
Voilà le message que j'ai en tâchant d'ouvrir iCal. J'ai essayé les mises à jour logicielles que j'ai pu. Rien ne semble fonctionner. Quelqu'un aurait une idée parce que je suis bloqué et sans iCal, je suis dans la m..

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

J'ou bliais de dire que j'étais avant cela, heureux, sur mac os 10.5 puis snow leopard (où j'avais déjà ce problème au téléchargement) et puis Lion.
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2011)

watson1er a dit:


> _Impossible d'ouvrir cette version de l'application iCal (d'origine).app avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous avez iCal (d'origine).app 3.0.8._
> Voilà le message que j'ai en tâchant d'ouvrir iCal. J'ai essayé les mises à jour logicielles que j'ai pu. Rien ne semble fonctionner. Quelqu'un aurait une idée parce que je suis bloqué et sans iCal, je suis dans la m..
> 
> Merci d'avance
> ...


Quelle version de Lion? parce que, avec Lion (Mac Os X 10.7.2), iCal est en version 5.0.1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------

Et de plus, je ne comprend pas le terme "Original" puisque iCal vient avec le système.


----------



## watson1er (5 Décembre 2011)

Mac OS 10.7.2 et ma version de iCal est 3.0.8. Le système me dit bien* iCal (d'origine)* donc moi pas comprendre. Je sais en effet qu'il vient avec le système mais alors pourquoi n'upgrade-t-il pas la version iCal. En plus, j'avais eu un souci avec iWork 09 car apparaissant en grisé dans le dock dans la version snow leopard et en version Lion, tout va bien...J'aurais bien aimé que ce soit pareil avec iCal, mille sabords...

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2011)

Le problème vient surement de ton installtion de l'OS.


----------



## watson1er (5 Décembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé. J'avais deux iCal dans mes application, 1 vieux (d'origine) dont le raccourci était dans le dock et un nouveau apporté par la mise à niveau de Lion. Il fallait juste supprimer le raccourci désuet et le remplacer par un nouveau.

Ouaaahh, le génie!!! ça chauffe là-dessous, hein??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------

merci tout de même hippo sulfite. T'es le seul à avoir répondu


----------



## taupecool (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis sur Lion depuis peu et j'apprécie les nouveautés en l'occurrence, la possibilité de voir l'état du DH (A propos de ce Mac/Stockage)
Je me pose juste une question, que sont les fichiers intitulés Copies et Autre ? 
Sachant que Lion fait automatiquement des copies quand Time Machine n'est pas activé, j'ai branché mon MBP à mon DD Nomade en pensant que les copies disparaîtront de mon DH. Or elles y sont toujours, et j'ai plus de 60G.

Quelqu'un a une idée de comment s'en débarrasser ?


----------



## big41 (6 Décembre 2011)

taupecool a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis sur Lion depuis peu et j'apprécie les nouveautés en l'occurrence, la possibilité de voir l'état du DH (A propos de ce Mac/Stockage)
> Je me pose juste une question, que sont les fichiers intitulés Copies et Autre ?
> ...



1- désactive TM
2- reboot
3- réactive TM
4- les copies sont à 0


----------



## taupecool (6 Décembre 2011)

Un grand merci big41 !

Pour ce qui est des fichiers autres, j'en ai plus de 70G ?
A-t-il moyen de les diminuer, à savoir que j'ai formaté mon MBP il y a 3 jours ? 
Je comprend pas comment j'ai pu accumuler autant en si peu de temps


----------



## abriko (6 Décembre 2011)

Voici déjà quelques mois que Lion est sorti et toujours pas de mise à jour de l'archi buggé Mission Control. Ca a pourtant l'air d'être bien connu selon les recherches effectuées sur google, je ne comprend que rien ne soit fait dans le sens de la résolution des problèmes. Vous avez des nouvelles de votre côté ?


----------



## big41 (6 Décembre 2011)

taupecool a dit:


> Un grand merci big41 !
> 
> Pour ce qui est des fichiers autres, j'en ai plus de 70G ?
> A-t-il moyen de les diminuer, à savoir que j'ai formaté mon MBP il y a 3 jours ?
> Je comprend pas comment j'ai pu accumuler autant en si peu de temps



Ah ben pour autres je ne sais pas, c'est sûrement tous les fichiers que tu as stockés depuis longtemps qui s'accumulent.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Décembre 2011)

taupecool a dit:


> Un grand merci big41 !
> 
> Pour ce qui est des fichiers autres, j'en ai plus de 70G ?
> A-t-il moyen de les diminuer, à savoir que j'ai formaté mon MBP il y a 3 jours ?
> Je comprend pas comment j'ai pu accumuler autant en si peu de temps



"Autres" c'est tout le reste, des fichiers temporaires, les caches, les backup .... 

Par exemple itunes rentre dans APP mais pas son cache, de même pour safari et son cache, spotlight .... les indexations ... bref tout ce qui ne rentre pas dans les autres catégories 

Et pour ta question oui c'est beaucoup


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Décembre 2011)

taupecool a dit:


> Un grand merci big41 !
> 
> Pour ce qui est des fichiers autres, j'en ai plus de 70G ?
> A-t-il moyen de les diminuer, à savoir que j'ai formaté mon MBP il y a 3 jours ?
> Je comprend pas comment j'ai pu accumuler autant en si peu de temps



Il y a aussi la corbeille si elle n'a pas été vidée.


----------



## Scamandre (12 Décembre 2011)

Pour répondre à la question initiale de ce fil : j'utilise depuis quelques jours à peine Lion sur un MacBook Pro tout neuf... et je le déteste déjà ! Rendez-moi mon léopard blanc qui ne cache pas des fichiers sans le dire, ne se permet pas par défaut de rouvrir les fenêtres des applications précédemment quittées, ne décide pas de vous recâbler les connections cerveau-main-souris-fenêtres sans utilité... Roi des animaux peut-être, mais dictateur, en plus ! J'ai perdu plusieurs heures à le dompter en décochant ces fichues options imposées par défaut par Steve...  (aller jusqu'à cacher certaines options des Préférences Systèmes, ça aussi c'est nouveau...). Jobs aurait-il viré comme Microsoft en se disant qu'avec le succès de ses machines, il en vendait de plus en plus à des crétins à qui il fallait tenir la main ou interdire le bac à sable ?? Vive le mode administrateur et les divers conseils du net pour reprendre le dessus sur le félin indiscipliné !


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2011)

Si je suis sous Lion avec un mba, sachez que je ne rechigne pas du tout à utiliser SL avec mon mbp et Mac mini ... je constate même que je prends toujours un certain plaisir à le faire.


----------



## abriko (15 Décembre 2011)

J'aimerais savoir comment faire marcher normalement le CMD+TAB ? Par exemple, j'ai Itunes d'ouvert et je suis Safari. Je veux aller sur Itunes, je fais un CMD+TAB et je sélectionne Itunes... et là je n'ai que le menu en haut... ça me fait une belle jambe, j'en ai un peu rien à faire de ce menu.


----------



## dehell34 (15 Décembre 2011)

Scamandre a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question initiale de ce fil : j'utilise depuis quelques jours à peine Lion sur un MacBook Pro tout neuf... et je le déteste déjà ! Rendez-moi mon léopard blanc qui ne cache pas des fichiers sans le dire, ne se permet pas par défaut de rouvrir les fenêtres des applications précédemment quittées, ne décide pas de vous recâbler les connections cerveau-main-souris-fenêtres sans utilité... Roi des animaux peut-être, mais dictateur, en plus ! J'ai perdu plusieurs heures à le dompter en décochant ces fichues options imposées par défaut par Steve...  (aller jusqu'à cacher certaines options des Préférences Systèmes, ça aussi c'est nouveau...). Jobs aurait-il viré comme Microsoft en se disant qu'avec le succès de ses machines, il en vendait de plus en plus à des crétins à qui il fallait tenir la main ou interdire le bac à sable ?? Vive le mode administrateur et les divers conseils du net pour reprendre le dessus sur le félin indiscipliné !



Tout pareil, je déteste fort...  Il y a limite publicité mensongère sur le site Apple à propos de Lion. Il n'est pas écrit très lisiblement que les appli. PPC ne sont plus prises en charge pas plus que seul windows 7 peut être installé avec Bootcamp. Du coup, on veut faire une clean install et pan! On est coincé avec aucun moyen de retour en arrière vers SL (sans perdre toutes les configs). Libérez Rosetta et rendez nous nos vieux windaubes (xp & consorts). Bouhouhou, je peux même plus jouer à SimCity. Je vais revendre mon iMac 24" et me racheter un pc parce que là, ils se moquent vraiment du monde chez Apple. J'ai choisi Mac en 1996 et je n'ai jamais regretté jusqu'à ce jour. Il y a toujours eu une compatibilité ascendante et, avec lion, j'estime m'être fait rouler par Apple.
Lion est une énorme daube.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2011)

abriko a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir comment faire marcher normalement le CMD+TAB ? Par exemple, j'ai Itunes d'ouvert et je suis Safari. Je veux aller sur Itunes, je fais un CMD+TAB et je sélectionne Itunes... et là je n'ai que le menu en haut... ça me fait une belle jambe, j'en ai un peu rien à faire de ce menu.



Il y a sûrement un truc qui ne va pas.
Je viens de faire strictement la même chose. Pire, j'ai rajouté iPhoto.
Quand je passe de l'un à l'autre, tout est présent : la page de Safari où je rédige ce message, l'écran d'iTunes avec la liste des derniers morceaux choisis, l'écran iPhoto avec les vignettes des évènements 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------




dehell34 a dit:


> Tout pareil, je déteste fort...  Il y a limite publicité mensongère sur le site Apple à propos de Lion. Il n'est pas écrit très lisiblement que les appli. PPC ne sont plus prises en charge pas plus que seul windows 7 peut être installé avec Bootcamp. Du coup, on veut faire une clean install et pan! On est coincé avec aucun moyen de retour en arrière vers SL (sans perdre toutes les configs). Libérez Rosetta et rendez nous nos vieux windaubes (xp & consorts). Bouhouhou, je peux même plus jouer à SimCity. Je vais revendre mon iMac 24" et me racheter un pc parce que là, ils se moquent vraiment du monde chez Apple. J'ai choisi Mac en 1996 et je n'ai jamais regretté jusqu'à ce jour. Il y a toujours eu une compatibilité ascendante et, avec lion, j'estime m'être fait rouler par Apple.
> Lion est une énorme daube.




Au lieu de raconter n'importe quoi, ferait bien mieux de se documenter, de chercher et de lire un peu.

Concernant ROSETTA : Apple avait annoncé que les PPC ne serait pas supporté, et que ROSETTA ne serait plus implanté. Déjà, sur SL, ne n'était plus implanté, ça ce mettait en option, ou quand une appli PPC qui en avait besoin le réclamait.

Concernant WINDOWS : Tout comme pour ROSETTA, Apple avait annoncé du temps de Léopard que seul Windows 7 serait supporté sur Lion.


La daube, ce n'est pas Lion, mais ceux qui raconte n'importe quoi à son sujet.
Bon retour sur PC !


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2011)

@  abriko 
En direct du site Apple. 


> _Exigences spécifiques aux fonctionnalités._
> *Boot Camp*
> Compatible avec les installations Boot Camp existantes sous Windows XP Service Pack 2, Windows Vista ou Windows 7.
> *Les nouvelles installations Boot Camp nécessitent Windows 7 *(vendu séparément).


----------



## abriko (19 Décembre 2011)

En direct du site Apple ?
Il parle du bug mission control ? Le CMD+TAB ne disfonctionne pas tout le temps, même parfois quand je passe de l'un à l'autre, ça marche!... parfois.
J'ai pas encore essayé de réinitialiser et de réinstaller snow, j'espère que ça ne posera pas de problème. Je vois pas l'intérêt de passer sur Lion, comme sur pc, je vois pas l'intérêt de passer à autre chose que xp.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2011)

Wahou nouveau problème avec Lion, mon processeur est indiqué à 102°, je me demande comment je peux atteindre cette température avec aucune application gourmande, ni aucune vidéo, c'est simple mon processeur est enfaite à 74°, mais les ventillos se sont excité d'un coup, je comprend toujours pas d'ailleurs pourquoi lion solicite autant le processeur ... 

Mais durant le 102° l'ordinateur est devenu beaucoup plus lent .... brefffff après un tour sur le moniteur d'activité et rien d'étrange, je trouve du coup que c'est encore plus étrange, aucune impression en attente, rien qui mange de la RAM excessivement (kernel task first avec 512 MO, et pas d'application gourmand dans le processeur).


Bref je suis passé d'une attente de jours meilleurs pour lion, à une petite inquiétude, j'ai peut être un problème plus grave ...

P.S : j'ai quand même regardé depuis quand je l'avais pas éteint, seulement 7 jours !!! ( euh oui je l'éteins une fois par mois ...)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2011)

J'constate que c'est vraiment chiant que Rosetta aie été supprimée !  Et je constate aussi que je sens bien que je vais être obligé d'installer Mac OS X Tiger en dualboot si je veux pouvoir jouer à mes vieux jeux...


----------



## thomassa (3 Janvier 2012)

Voici mes premiers retours sous lion;
macbook pro Core 2 2,6ghz, 4go de ram.
J'ai téléchargé lion voilà 3 semaines et je vais de bugs en bugs.
Quicktime plante ou met un temps fou à s'ouvrir,
je n'ai plus accès au trousseau d'acces, l'application ne répond plus
mail n'arrive pas à se connecter à mes différents comptes, malgré toutes les manips que j'ai pu lire et executer
chrome ne fonctionne plus
bref pour moi c'est une désastre ce passage au nouveau systeme..
Avez vous des pannes similaires? des solutions?


----------



## Bambouille (3 Janvier 2012)

Pas de pannes, pas de bugs. Le Lion vendu avec mon MBP marche du feu de dieu.
Que ce soit Mail, iTunes, Safari, Photoshop, office 2008, QT et même trousseau.
J'ai fais toutes les MAJ et réparé les autorisations.


----------



## regsam (3 Janvier 2012)

Pareil pour moi : je suis sur Lion avec mon iMac 27" et tout marche à la perfection.


----------



## bernie14 (4 Janvier 2012)

cocotaces a dit:


> Bonsoir qu'elles sont vos premières impressions sur Lion ?


Passer de SNOW à LION ?
 Une deception, avoir imaginé un "plus" sur une machine manifestement pas adaptée, meme si Apple fixe un minimum requis, j'ai un iMac 24" avec un processeur 2,93 Ghz core2Duo  et 4Go  de memoire , le resultat est decevant , la machine est lente et poussive, je reviendrais volontier a SNOW si je ne craignais pas de catastrophe pour le reinstaller.
je precise que j'avais 2Go de memoire et j'ai ajouté 2 Mo(Apple...) sans amelioration notable.

Lion est manifestement fait pour la nouvelle generation de machine i5 ou mieux i7
si quelqun peut me proposer une methode sure pour la reinstallation de SNOW je suis preneur?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h20 ----------

Pour utiliser depuis peu LION sur iMac derniere generation , a ce jour pas probleme, je suis satisfait,MAIS...il y a un "Mais" , implanter LION sur une machine ancienne : iMac 24"  2,93Ghz intel core 2duo 4Go attention a la deception.
oui "ça marche" mais doucement...je regrette SNOW, alors que sur l'iMac 20" i5 "taillée" pour LION c'est super!
Pas d'espoir de faire d'un bon "vieux" mac core duo 2 une bete de course en le mettant "sous' LION


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

bernie14 a dit:


> Passer de SNOW à LION ? Pour utiliser depuis peu LION sur iMac derniere generation , a ce jour pas probleme, je suis satisfait,MAIS...il y a un "Mais" , implanter LION sur une machine ancienne : iMac 24"  2,93Ghz intel core 2duo 4Go attention a la deception.
> oui "ça marche" mais doucement...je regrette SNOW, alors que sur l'iMac 20" i5 "taillée" pour LION c'est super!
> Pas d'espoir de faire d'un bon "vieux" mac core duo 2 une bete de course en le mettant "sous' LION



Avec la même machine en 3.06, je suis en mesure sous Lion de faire tourner 6 applications sans ralentissements notoires. Il est vrai que si j'utilise Aperture, et même avec iPhoto il vaut mieux en rester à 2 applications lors des traitements.

Et si par hasard tu as un anti-virus :love:, tu as une des sources de ralentissement.
Trop d'applications ouvertes en arrière plan également.

Essaye pour voir si ça va mieux, de réparer les permissions ... ça peut aider.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Janvier 2012)

bernie14 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Pour utiliser depuis peu LION sur iMac derniere generation , a ce jour pas probleme, je suis satisfait,MAIS...il y a un "Mais" , implanter LION sur une machine ancienne : iMac 24"  2,93Ghz intel core 2duo 4Go attention a la deception.
> oui "ça marche" mais doucement...je regrette SNOW, alors que sur l'iMac 20" i5 "taillée" pour LION c'est super!
> Pas d'espoir de faire d'un bon "vieux" mac core duo 2 une bete de course en le mettant "sous' LION



Comme le dit *xondousan* faire tourner un iMac Core 2 Duo sous Lion ne pose aucun problème Comme lui, j'ai un iMac C2D, de 2008, à écran 20", 4Go de RAM, fréquence 2,66 GHz. Je le fais tourner en mode 64 bits. D'un point de vue puissance brute, le score GeekBench de cette machine en mode 64 bits et meilleur que pour SL. Ceci et aussi vrai en mode 32 bits. La différence n'est pas très grande, quelques pour cents, mais elle existe, prouvant que Lion n'est pas moins performant que SL.

En revanche, il faut faire attention à la consommation mémoire. Lion est plus gourmand que SL sur ce plan-là, et lorsque trop de fichiers et/ou trop d'applications sont ouvertes en même temps, un ralentissement peut se produire de façon sensible (swapping). Cela se manifeste en particulier avec les logiciels de traitement graphique, qu'il s'agisse de retouche photo, de dessin ou conception assistée par ordinateur (CAO, DAO), traitement, montage, encodage vidéo.

Avec Lion, il faut simplement être "soigneux". En particulier, ne ouvrir une quantité de fichiers simultanément sachant qu'un seul sert à la fois. Ne pas ouvrir 36 applications sous prétexte que l'une servira une fois trois minutes durant au cours de la journée,etc. Tout cela ce n'est que du confort inutile qui consomme des ressources pour rien.

Et puis, sait-on jamais, ne pas hésiter à "virer" tous les gadgets inutiles qui peuvent charger un CPU pour rien.

En bref, on parle de plus en plus de consommation d'énergie, on ferait bien aussi de parler de gaspillage de ressource. Si l'on a l'impression que ça "rame", l'outil Moniteur d'activité est particulièrement utile pour observer qui mange du temps CPU, comment la mémoire est utilisée, quelle est l'activité disque et réseau. À ce propos de disque : si le disque système, sollicité en permanence, est rempli à plus de 80%, c'est une cause de ralentissement qui devient de plus en plus sensible à fur et à mesure que le taux de remplissage s'approche de 100%. Les mêmes causes produisant les mêmes effets, cela est aussi valable pour les disques externes lorsqu'ils sont très souvent sollicités.

Quitte à relancer un débat stérile, dans l'état actuel des connaissances, un anti-virus est toujours inutile sur Mac.


----------



## igloo (4 Janvier 2012)

Je ne comprends toujours pas cet entêtement de la part d'Apple.

toujours pas de couper / coller de fichier sur MAC

il faut ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre cible, repérer le dossier et faire un drag and drop.... 
temps/lourdeur du même niveau que le RER C ( pour  ceux qui habite l'ile de France ).


----------



## bernie14 (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci à vous tous pour ces precisions , à vous lire je vois quelques attitudes à corriger , j'ai tres souvent plusieurs applications ouvertes simultanément,  la principale est iPhoto9.2.1 sur laquelle je suis tres souvent,et  un DD proche de la saturation , je vais donc m'employer a corriger tout cela.
xondousan precise  avoir "la meme machine en 3,06 (?), est ce un autre processeur?
je peux cependant dire que iMac 20" i5 de mon epouse est sensiblement plus veloce  ;-))  , seul probleme : Noel n'a lieu qu'une fois par an....
merci pour ces pistes à deblayer, j'avais nettoyé les "permissions" mais Onyx a fait ce travail tres incompletement , et "non reparées", malgré 3 passages de nombreux fichiers restent sans solution ils ont rapport souvent avec iphoto  je crois.
ex ci dessous dont la reparation a echoué:
-ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
-Autorisations différentes sur «*Library/Printers/hp/Utilities/HPPU Plugins/Universal.monitor/Contents/Resources/da.lproj/StatusAlert.nib*»*; attendu drwxrwxr-x , actuellement*: -rwxrwxr-x .
-Autorisations différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Support/Remote Desktop Message.app/Contents/Resources/no.lproj/UIAgent.nib*»*; attendu -rw-r--r-- , actuellement*: drw-r--r-- .


merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

Un i5 est un processeur plus véloce. Le mien (dont le tien moins puissant) est le premier processeur capable de faire tourner Lion ...

J'ai viré Onyx, pour la réparation j'utilise l'application de Lion (utilitaire de disque) parfois en direct, parfois depuis la partition de récupération. A la fin du processus il indique que tout a été réparé.

Ce que tu indiques laisse supposer que tu es encore sous Snow Léopard 





> *-ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.*
> -Autorisations différentes sur «*Library/Printers/hp/Utilities/HPPU Plugins/Universal.monitor/Contents/Resources/da.lproj/StatusAlert.nib*»*; attendu drwxrwxr-x , actuellement*: -rwxrwxr-x .
> -Autorisations différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Support/Remote Desktop Message.app/Contents/Resources/no.lproj/UIAgent.nib*»*; attendu -rw-r--r-- , actuellement*: drw-r--r-- .



================


igloo a dit:


> Je ne comprends toujours pas cet entêtement de la part d'Apple.
> 
> toujours pas de couper / coller de fichier sur MAC
> 
> ...



Sélectionner > ensuite > cmd X > cmd V ... enfin chez moi c'est fonctionne


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Janvier 2012)

igloo a dit:


> Je ne comprends toujours pas cet entêtement de la part d'Apple.
> 
> toujours pas de couper / coller de fichier sur MAC
> 
> ...



Qui est le plus entêté des deux ? 

Dans le cas de couper coller, il n'a pas de dossier cible ? 

Pour Couper Coller :

Copier (CMD-C)
ALT-Coller (ALT-CMD-V)

Cela s'appelle *Déplacer l'élément ici*.

Si ça n'est pas un copier coller faut m'expliquer ce que c'est.

De temps en temps, il faut regarder dans les menus déroulants, et observer ce que devient une commande lorsqu'on rajoute la touche ALT. Ça a toujours existé sur Mac, ou peu s'en faut, sous cette forme-là. Mais, il est vrai que l'ergonomie Apple est davantage fondée sur la simplicité d'utilisation de la souris que sur des savantes et complexes combinaisons de touches où l'on se mélange les pinceaux et qui ne sont pas les mêmes d'une applications à une autre.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Janvier 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cela s'appelle *Déplacer l'élément ici*.
> 
> Si ça n'est pas un couper coller faut m'expliquer ce que c'est.



C'est pareil, mais "simplifier l'utilisation" pour certaines personnes oui, quand on s'en sert pas.

Sinon, c'est pas pour lancer le débat, mais pour organiser ses dossiers, fichiers, quand ils sont nombreux c'est pas pratique la souris puis un peu aléatoire mais surtout c'est long.

Et le raccourci clavier copier/coller est tellement utilisé que finalement le faite de pas distinguer clairement les deux fonctions en fait disparaitre une. 

Alors si en théorie tu as raison, en pratique copier/coller => périphérique externe 
couper/coller => organisation interne (l'équivalent du déplacer ici effectivement).

Petit débat inutile, c'est subtile, mais quand même l'ajout directement du couper/coller présent dans le finder mais grisé ne compliquerai rien du tout, et n&#8217;enlèverait en rien la simplicité déjà présente et sur les deux OS.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pareil, mais "simplifier l'utilisation" pour certaines personnes oui, quand on s'en sert pas.
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas pour lancer le débat, mais pour organiser ses dossiers, fichiers, quand ils sont nombreux c'est pas pratique la souris puis un peu aléatoire mais surtout c'est long.
> 
> ...



Puisqu'il est question de subtilité en voici une, mais peut-être ne concerne-t-elle que moi !
Je n'ai jamais switché de Pc à Mac ou l'inverse. Mais j'ai utilisé les deux, et bien d'autres, et je n'utilise plus que MacOS. Chaque OS a ses particularités, et je les ai toujours respectées, et je n'ai jamais cherché à ce Mac OS soit comme Windows (ce que les switchers ont tendance à faire, n'est-ce pas), ni que Windows ressemble à MacOS. Je les ai pris comme tels, et je m'en suis servis comme ils étaient, tout comme les autres.

Sauf erreur dans mes souvenirs, la commande Copier/Déplacer-Coller un fichier de MacOS date de l'époque originelle où il n'y avait pas encore de drag and drop. Si elle existe toujours dans ces deux versions actuellement c'est parce qu'elle correspond à deux besoins distincts : copier un fichier d'un répertoire dans un autre,  déplacer un fichier d'un répertoire à un autre, et cela sans distinction de spécificité de lieu. Il n'y a donc pas de notion de périphérique externe ou interne avec les combinaisons de touche CMD-C, CMD -V, ALT-CMD-V ; il y juste une notion de lieu d'origine et de lieu de destination, en combinaison avec une notion d'action, duplication et déplacement. En fait, c'est un mécanisme universel au sein de l'OS. Dans la mesure où l'OS interpréterait l'objet de destination (ce qu'il fait en différentes occasions) on peut très bien imaginer que le fait de copier un fichier sur une imprimante en déclenche l'impression, et que le fichier d'origine soit conservé, et que le fait de déplacer un fichier sur une imprimante en déclenche l'impression avec effacement du fichier d'origine après l'impression. Quant aux différentes interprétations qu'on veut voir sur des commandes existant fondamentalement depuis l'origine de l'OS, c'est-à-dire dénoncer un fonctionnement existant pour le remplacer par un autre tout en faisant la même chose mais en s'appelant différent, tout cela est de la "chicanerie" sans intérêt. Cela relève plutôt d'un manque de connaissance de la partie immergée de MacOS, c'est-à-dire UNIX, et de l'organisation des systèmes d'exploitation en général. Mais cela est une autre histoire.

Quant à l'efficacité de l'usage de la souris ou d'une combinaison de touches dans un système où l'on dispose de différentes fenêtres et où l'on peut se déplacer de l'une à l'autre, c'est encore et ce sera toujours une querelle du même acabit que celle concernant le couper-coller et le copier-déplacer : sans objet, et parfaitement inutile.

Pour une origine historique et un usage pratique de ces commandes, je suggère la lecture de *l'article de Wikipédia*


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Janvier 2012)

C'est sûre le débat est un peu stupide ...

Mais moi je parle juste de l'utilisation et elle a évolué et le mieux c'est d'avoir le choix, et je préfère avoir un couper/coller non grisé dans le finder et en clique droit que uniquement en raccourci alors que c'est exactement la même chose. Ce que j'ai dis à propos de l'utilisation de couper ou copier c'est juste pour illustrer une utilisation très courante, j'ai jamais dis qu'on devait utiliser l'un ou l'autre on choisi.

Je pense pas que c'est contre l'esprit APPLE de profiter du multi touch (sous entendu le clic droit) au dépend du clavier c'est d'ailleurs eux qui ont commencer a remplacé quelques raccourcis clavier par des gestes non ?

Après je me trompe peut être mais sur internet/word j'ai jamais vu quelqu'un sur mac se plaindre de la présence du "couper", il passerait même inaperçu si il était de base dans le clic droit dans le finder.

En gros je critique juste l'absence du couper dans le clic droit ET la présence du couper dans le finder inutilisable de base. Et peut être aussi parce que je suis sur un 13"


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est sûre le débat est un peu stupide ...
> 
> Mais moi je parle juste de l'utilisation et elle a évolué et le mieux c'est d'avoir le choix, et je préfère avoir un couper/coller non grisé dans le finder et en clique droit que uniquement en raccourci alors que c'est exactement la même chose. Ce que j'ai dis à propos de l'utilisation de couper ou copier c'est juste pour illustrer une utilisation très courante, j'ai jamais dis qu'on devait utiliser l'un ou l'autre on choisi.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps le CLIC-DROIT existe dans MacOS, mais il est très symptomatique de constater que je ne l'utilise pas, ou si peu que ça ne compte pas. Et si je l'utilise, c'est dans un deux cas. En premier lieu, sur indication de l'éditeur du correcteur d'orthographe  que j'utilise pour résoudre une situation précise, et depuis quelques jours (15, 30, 45 ?) pour l'élargissement des colonnes en présentation du Finder par colonnes, mode que j'utilise majoritairement.

En fait, je n'utilise CMD-C, CMD-X, CMD-V qu'au sein d'un application, ou c'est souvent plus commode. Je ne les utilise pratiquement jamais avec des fichiers, pour lesquels je trouve le glisser déposer  plus pratique. En particulier, lorsqu'on a l'habitude d'utiliser l'ouverture automatique des dossiers, il n'est pas nécessaire de préparer les fenêtres source et destination avant. Lorsque la source et la destination ne sont pas sur le même disque, la copie et le maintient sont assurés. Lorsqu'elles sont sur le même disque on a la possibilité de contraindre le maintient de la source en effectuant le glisser-déposer avec la touche ALT. Aujourd'hui, avec les écrans de dimensions imposantes, le multi-fenétrage est facile et pratique, et la présentation en colonnes très pratique. D'accord, c'est plus difficile avec un MBP ou un MBA 13". Mais, avoir une fenêtre source et une fenêtre destination est toujours possible.

Je pense que les gestes que l'on fait s'adaptent à l'utilisation qu'on a dans chaque circonstance, en fonction du matériel dont on dispose à l'instant.   

On pourrait aussi débattre sur les principes de fonctionnement entre le copier-coller et de glisser-déposer


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, sur Mac, la combinaison "ctrl" + clic existe quasiment de puis le début. Je l'utilise depuis 1986 (mon premier Macintosh plus).
Par contre, les souris à plusieurs boutons Apple sont beaucoup plus récentes. Je crois même (mais n'en suis pas certain) que la première souris à plus d'un bouton a été la Mighty Mouse. Autant dire le milieu des années 2000


----------



## MacEye (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens d'effectuer mon passage sous Lion avec la config suivante :

Core 2 Duo 2,8 Ghz 6 Mo de cache 4Go RAM
SSD 120 Go OCZ Agility 3

Le tout semble bien fonctionner sauf des petits problèmes de coupures WIFI(il me semble que d'autres su ce forum en ont déjà parlé on attendra la mise à jour  ). Cet OS me semble réactif et pour l'instant je continue mes test.


Bonne journée à tous

Stéphane


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Janvier 2012)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je viens d'effectuer mon passage sous Lion avec la config suivante :
> 
> ...



Oui il y a quelques problèmes wifi après la sortie de veille (on va dire reprise de l'activité)


----------



## MacEye (5 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oui il y a quelques problèmes wifi après la sortie de veille (on va dire reprise de l'activité)



Oui c'est exactement ça 

bonne journée (bien avancée )


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Janvier 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, sur Mac, la combinaison "ctrl" + clic existe quasiment de puis le début. Je l'utilise depuis 1986 (mon premier Macintosh plus).
> Par contre, les souris à plusieurs boutons Apple sont beaucoup plus récentes. Je crois même (mais n'en suis pas certain) que la première souris à plus d'un bouton a été la Mighty Mouse. Autant dire le milieu des années 2000



J'ai un vague souvenir de l'arrivée du CTRL+CLIC (menu contextuel si je ne m'abuse  ), mais, tout comme le CLIC-DROIT je ne m'en suis pas servi davantage . En ce qui concerne la première souris à plus d'un bouton, en ce qui me concerne, elle est arrivée lorsque j'ai quitté mon vieux PM 7500/7600 pour un iMac blanc 17" en 2007


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la *première souris à plus d'un bouton*, en ce qui me concerne, elle est arrivée lorsque j'ai quitté mon vieux PM 7500/7600 pour un iMac blanc 17" en *2007*


Ben ça commence à faire longtemps maintenant ... 5 ans !


----------



## Bmastro (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour;

J'ai donc installé Lion en MAJ sur la 10.6.8, j'avais aussi une partition Boot Camp avec w7..

J'avais avant fait un clone de la partition MAC OS avec SUPERDUPER...

Je voudrais mentionné que ceux qui conseillaient de repartir sur une partition vierge ils avaient oublié qu'il faudrait remettre à jour la suite ILIFe, Et remettre les mises à jour de IWORK etc.. J'ai donc opté sur mon mac book à la méthode conseillée par Steve.

Impression tout fonctionne bien et assez fluide BOOT CAMP 4.0 permet de voir le disque windows sans avoir à installer loutil supplémentaire que j'avais avant... C'est assez fluide sur mon mac book pro d'octobre 2009.

Comme je suis développeur de système embarqués, je  suis passé à cette version car je voulais le nouveau XCODE 4.2. Pour le reste... gadget...  pour le mail je reste à l'ancienne configuration, ICLOUD j'ai un serveur distant donc.. , Iphoto je les stocke et les traitent avec GIMP etc... Les partages, les pseudo "réseaux sociaux" ????? 

Reste le fameux SPOLIGHT qui laisse des crottes partout, qui ne me sert à rien, qui ne garde pas les supports ou dossiers que l'on a mis en confidentialité dans les préférences systèmes, qui oblige avant de livrer des fichiers sur des supports amovibles à virer à la mano tous les index à l'arrivée sur UNIX ou windows.    car on déjà eu des plantages suite à ces index lesquels en plus se situent toujours à la racine du support puisqu'ils commencent par un point. Notre bête noire.

Pourquoi MAC? parce qu'il est stable qu'il me permet d'avoir sur la même machine Windows et UNIX en mode terminal... qu'il est beau, que le Hard tient la route

En conclusion mes premières impression, je pense que ce lion sera un bon cru, mais il ne faudrait pas qu'apple en gadgétisant pour le grand public oubli un peu trop les pros s'ils ne veulent pas retourner encore une fois à la case départ car la concurrence devient sévère et à l'EST on ne reste pas les bras croisés...


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Janvier 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Ben ça commence à faire longtemps maintenant ... 5 ans !



Et oui, le temps passe, passe, passe


----------



## nickass13 (11 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Wahou nouveau problème avec Lion, mon processeur est indiqué à 102°, je me demande comment je peux atteindre cette température avec aucune application gourmande, ni aucune vidéo, c'est simple mon processeur est enfaite à 74°, mais les ventillos se sont excité d'un coup, je comprend toujours pas d'ailleurs pourquoi lion solicite autant le processeur ...
> 
> Mais durant le 102° l'ordinateur est devenu beaucoup plus lent .... brefffff après un tour sur le moniteur d'activité et rien d'étrange, je trouve du coup que c'est encore plus étrange, aucune impression en attente, rien qui mange de la RAM excessivement (kernel task first avec 512 MO, et pas d'application gourmand dans le processeur).
> 
> ...


comment fais tu pour voir la temperature du processeur?merci.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Janvier 2012)

nickass13 a dit:


> comment fais tu pour voir la temperature du processeur?merci.



On utilise, par exemple, un petit utilitaire (gratuit ou non selon le cas), comme iStat Pro à télécharger depuis le net.

Petit utilitaire qui résume de façon simple l'état de la machine à chaque instant.


----------



## zephiro (16 Janvier 2012)

Comme beaucoup d'utilisateur, je suis toujours enthousiasmé par la sorti d'un nouvel OS. Si on excepte la perte de temps liée à une "clean install" et à l'appréhension des nouveautés, les évolutions sont souvent là pour accroître le confort d'utilisation, voir la productivité.

Par précaution, j'ai l'habitude de faire basculer un poste que je n'utilise que pour les loisirs. En l'occurrence un Mac Mini C2D qui me sert de serveur de chez moi.

Pour l'instant je ne suis pas très chaud pour basculer tous mes autres postes et cela pour les raisons suivantes :
- Le serveur FTP a été supprimé en natif. J'ai bien lu ici et là qu'il y avait des failles de sécurités liées au serveur FTP mais tout de même ! Je ne suis pas très enthousiaste à l'idée d'installer le serveur FTP via le terminal ou d'utiliser un logiciel tierce de type pureFTPd (ce que je vais surement finir par faire !).
- iChat se déconnecte tout le temps et ne se connecte pas automatiquement au lancement de l'application même si l'option est coché pour. J'ai vu sur un forum que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas mais je n'ai toujours pas testé les méthodes pour solutionner ce problème.
- Le plugin Chax d'iChat n'est pas compatible avec Lion. J'utilise beaucoup iChat et je trouve ce plugin vraiment utile. ça va faire bientôt 7 mois que j'attend que ce plugin soit mis à jour. Sans succès ! J'ai peur que ce plugin prenne le chemin de "sticky windows". Plugin système payant  que j'adorais, qui avait été mis à jour pour Leopard quelques mois avant la sortie de SL et qui n'a plus jamais été mis à jour ensuite. Dommage !
- Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème courant mais le poste sous Lion est complètement invisible sur le réseau (le partage de fichiers est bien activé - je ne suis pas une bille !). Le seul moyen d'y accéder est un Pomme+K afp://son-ip-locale. Impossible de le voir dans la barre latérale (serveurs connectés, ordinateurs bonjour).Est-ce que plusieurs postes sous Lion arrivent à se voir mutuellement ? Si c'est un bug, dommage que ce soit passé à travers la 1ère màj de l'OS. Si c'est voulu, c'est nul.

C'est tout ce qui me vient pour l'instant. D'autres retours d'expérience Lion ?


----------



## sparo (16 Janvier 2012)

Si moi, perso je trouve Lion vraiment génial .... la gestion du magic trackpad, le mode plein "écran", les bureaux virtuels sont vraiment une réussite pour moi. Ce sont vraiment des gros plus par rapport à SL.

Ma seul remarque je n'aime pas trop la nouvelle philosophie du multi écran d'un autre coté mon bureau et trop petit pour mettre un autre 27 pouces ?????


----------



## Lio70 (16 Janvier 2012)

Les problemes avec Lion ?

1. Tout le systeme de fenetrage est bugge.

Ils ont voulu amener le systeme de scrollbar d'iOS sur MacOS. Resultat, des barres ultra-fines que le doigt sur le trackpad (ou la souris sur l'ecran) a du mal a saisir. Quant au bug: scrollbar qui n'apparait pas toujours, donc il faut relancer l'app. Et la scrollbar disparait pour liberer l'ecran donc quand on doit la resaisir pour aller plus loin dans le defilement (ex: resultat d'une recherche sur Google avec Safari) on clique dans le vide, souvent a cote, et ca place le niveau de defilement n'importe ou.
Bug avec le drag & drop. Dans le Finder, on dragge pour dropper sur une fenetre un peu cachee par la premiere mais elle n'apparait pas toujours en avant-plan quand on la survole. D'ou necessite de bien repartir les fenetres sur l'ecran.

2. Aberration du "versioning" et de l'abandon du menu "Save as".

Complication pour manipuler ainsi ses fichiers sous pretexte de transparence et pour s'y retrouver sur son disque dur en tant qu'espace de stockage. Apple a voulu supprimer la notion essentielle de fichier et veut toujours davantage minimiser le Finder ou Spotlight en oubliant que des donnees stockees, c'est avant tout /une_partition/un_repertoire/un_fichier/. Apple a voulu voir les choses sous l'angle du contenu et de la tache effectuee mais pour cela met a mal un concept de base, present de la meme maniere dans tout systeme d'exploitation.
Je deplorais deja, dans iPhoto par exemple avec l'obligation de chipoter avec "Show package" pour acceder reellement a ses fichiers photos, sans compter les duplications et renommages effectuees par l'application sans controle de l'utilisateur.

3. Aberration de la volonte d'adapter l'o.s. d'un ordinateur a celui d'un telephone avec "Back to the mac".

Rupture de l'usage courant du defilement des fenetres avec l'inversion du sens de la scrollbar, ce qui oblige l'utilisateur a chipoter dans les prefs systeme pour revenir  a la normale.
Fonction d'affichage des icones applis en tableau sur tout l'ecran comme sur iOS, inadapte au pilotage d'un ordinateur (bien que son utilisation dans MacOS soit facultative heureusement).

4. Aberration du design de l'Address Book et iCal sous Lion

Apple se met en infraction avec son propre guide de developpement. Elle (et pas seulement elle) deconseillait toujours de programmer l'interface d'une app ou ses icones pour qu'elles ressemblent a des objets de la vie reelle (afin que l'utilisateur comprenne plus vite a quoi elles servent) car la representation que l'on en a varie d'une culture a l'autre et meme d'un individu a l'autre dans une meme societe. Et, independemment de cela, le choix de la peau de lezard apres autopsie d'iCal, c'est moche de chez moche, ca fait R4 de Jacky. Jef Raskin doit se retourner et Dieter Rams etre a genoux devant son wc. Forestall et Federighi vous fumez la moquette. Stop please.


----------



## ubuubu (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
ce post pour dire que je suis repassé sous Snow Leopard malgré les avantages indéniables de Lion.
En effet, je me sers en permanence d'iCal pour noter mes rendez-vous. 
La disparition des mini calendriers esdt une grosse perte, car je me servais d'eux pour aller rapidement à une date et y noter mes événements. 
Apparemment impossible de faire figurer ces mini-calendriers dans iCal de Lion à moins que... quelqu'un n'ait une belle idée là-dessus ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## sparo (16 Janvier 2012)

Chacun son avis sur le sujet .... perso je suis très satisfait des choix ergonomique du système !!!

Juste une remarque ton problème de scroll bar vient sûrement du fait que tu n'utilises pas es gestes multitouch du trackpad .... Lorsque tu poses 2 doigts en même temps cela active le scroll et c'est très naturelle  !!!
Il y a d'ailleurs pleins d'autres fonctions décrites dans le panneaux de préférences qui sont extrement pratique !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Janvier 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Chacun son avis sur le sujet .... perso je suis très satisfait des choix ergonomique du système !!!
> 
> Juste une remarque ton problème de scroll bar vient sûrement du fait que tu n'utilises pas es gestes multitouch du trackpad .... Lorsque tu poses 2 doigts en même temps cela active le scroll et c'est très naturelle  !!!
> Il y a d'ailleurs pleins d'autres fonctions décrites dans le panneaux de préférences qui sont extrement pratique !!!



L'inversion du scroll est, à mon avis, anti naturelle avec une souris, si on utilise les barres de défilement (anciennement appelées ascenseurs). Par contre elle devient tout à fait naturelle et bien plus proche de réalité si on utilise un track pad et que l'on considère le contenu de la fenêtre comme une feuille que l'on déplace. Mais pas avec les barres de défilement : directement sur la feuille.


----------



## vmullot (16 Janvier 2012)

Juste ma petite pierre a l'edifice: Lion était très lent lors depuis l'installation sur mon macbook 2009. La roue multicolore tout le temps bref une vraie déception. Ça semble beaucoup amélioré depuis ce week-end apres un bon coup de Diskwarrior => Rebuilt Directory. A ne pas négliger donc pour les propriétaires de machine qui datent un peut...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Janvier 2012)

@sparo

Gestes multitouch du trackpad: c'est vrai mais c'est partir du principe que tout le monde utiise un portable. Et que l'on ne fait avec un ordinateur que des chose simples entierement couvertes par la palette des "gestures". Quid des ordinateurs de bureau et des applications complexes ou necessitant de manipuler a l'ecran des elements avec une precision ne pouvant etre obtenue qu'avec un dispositif de pointage tel qu'une souris?

On en revient donc au regret qu'Apple fasse progressivement regresser MacOS au rang d'iOS en terme d'ergonomie et de fonctionnalites.


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> @sparo
> 
> Gestes multitouch du trackpad: c'est vrai mais c'est partir du principe que tout le monde utiise un portable. Et que l'on ne fait avec un ordinateur que des chose simples entierement couvertes par la palette des "gestures". Quid des ordinateurs de bureau et des applications complexes ou necessitant de manipuler a l'ecran des elements avec une precision ne pouvant etre obtenue qu'avec un dispositif de pointage tel qu'une souris?
> 
> On en revient donc au regret qu'Apple fasse progressivement regresser MacOS au rang d'iOS en terme d'ergonomie et de fonctionnalites.



Bonjour,
On peut utiliser les deux (fromage ET dessert), souris et TrackPad, également disponibles sur Mac de bureau.


----------



## SirG (16 Janvier 2012)

Depuis ce matin, le défilement entre les différents écrans ne fonctionne plus, que ce soit au trackpad ou à la souris. Pourtant, les cases sont cochées dans les préférences de la souris et du trackpad.

MacBook Air 11" 2010
Lion 10.7.2
Magic Mouse

Edit : Bon, je n'ai pas compris. Après un arrêt de l'ordinateur, puis un redémarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

SirG a dit:


> Edit : Bon, je n'ai pas compris. Après un arrêt de l'ordinateur, puis un redémarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


Solution pour 99,99 % des pannes


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'inversion du scroll est, à mon avis, anti naturelle avec une souris, si on utilise les barres de défilement (anciennement appelées ascenseurs). Par contre elle devient tout à fait naturelle et bien plus proche de réalité si on utilise un track pad et que l'on considère le contenu de la fenêtre comme une feuille que l'on déplace. Mais pas avec les barres de défilement : directement sur la feuille.



Ne penses-tu pas que l'utilisation pendant plusieurs années de la roulette de la souris qui avait un "certain" sens est la cause d'une gêne dans le sens inverse que d'aucuns soulignent ?

Comme j'utilise une souris Magic Mouse, donc sans roulette, mais avec un "semi trackpad", avec l'iMac, et un trackpad avec le MBP, je n'ai pas eu de difficulté à passer au sens naturel. En revanche, j'ai aussi une souris complémentaire pour le MBP, avec une vraie roulette, réglée en sens naturel. Lorsque j'utilise la roulette au lieu du trackpad, j'ai effectivement le réflexe d'utiliser le "sens naturel inverse" avec la souris et le sens naturel avec le trackpad.

Une sorte de conditionnement pavlovien en quelque sorte !


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Janvier 2012)

Certainement, mais comme j'utilise un iPad presque deux ans, je ne me rend pas bien compte car j'ai été habitué au sens naturel bien avant Lion. Maintenant, tout est uniformisé entre les ordinateurs, le téléphone et la tablette et ça me convient bien.
Les gestes avec le Magic Trackpad sont aussi précis qu'avec la souris (Magic Mouse) et pour les actions qui en demandent encore plus, comme la retouche photo, il y a la tablette graphique.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Solution pour 99,99 % des pannes



Je plussoie, ô combien !   
Contrairement à une habitude qui semble s'être installée, il semble que la mise en veille soit plus courue que la mise hors tension. Ces deux fonctions n'ont pas du tout le même usage.

Quel est l'utilité d'une mise en veille plutôt qu'une mise hors tension : avoir un réveil plus rapide ?

Alors, adieu les remises en route en partant à zéro (boot), et bonjour l'accumulation des "résidus".

Hormis dans le cas des utilisations professionnelles, en mode serveur par exemple, pourquoi ne pas mettre sa machine hors tension lorsqu'on ne s'en sert pas pendant plusieurs heures successives ?


----------



## java2412 (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai un bug depuis que je suis passe sous Lion, mon MBP se met en veille tout seul au bout de quelques minutes meme lorsque je suis en train de travailler dessus... Le fond d'ecran se declenche alors que mes parametres sont a 1h...

Quelqu'un connait ce soucis?


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Janvier 2012)

Vérifier, dans les préférences écran si un po plusieurs coins n'ont pas été activé pour la mise en route de l'économiseur d'écran.


----------



## big41 (16 Janvier 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Vérifier, dans les préférences écran si un po plusieurs coins n'ont pas été activé pour la mise en route de l'économiseur d'écran.


Oui je plussois sur cette solution, j'avais aussi activé les coins et ça je lançais l'ecran de veille ou la suspension d'activité par inadvertance assez souvent, j'ai donc tout désactiver


----------



## Lio70 (17 Janvier 2012)

@subsole
Tu ne m'as pas compris.


----------



## java2412 (17 Janvier 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Vérifier, dans les préférences écran si un po plusieurs coins n'ont pas été activé pour la mise en route de l'économiseur d'écran.



Merci pour l'astuce mais mes coins sont attribues a d'autres fonctions...


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

java2412 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un bug depuis que je suis passe sous Lion, mon MBP se met en veille tout seul



Bonjour,
Si tu utilises BetterTouchTool, et que tu n'as pas fait la dernière MàJ, fais là.
Il semble que ce logiciel (que je n'utilise pas) puisse donner ce genre de problème.


----------



## dji57 (19 Janvier 2012)

bin moi c'est la batterie avant je pouvais rester 7heures sur le web maintenant + que 3heures avec le lion !!! je voulais revenir sur snow leopard mais comme j'ai des applications dessus j'ai peur qu'il ne fonctionne plus sur snow leopard !!! jai virtual dj je fais du mix dans des soirées !!! vont ils faire quelques chose pour l'autonomie et surtout pourquoi un tel changement d'autonomie ????? je n'arrive pas a comprendre


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Janvier 2012)

dji57 a dit:


> bin moi c'est la batterie avant je pouvais rester 7heures sur le web maintenant + que 3heures avec le lion !!! je voulais revenir sur snow leopard mais comme j'ai des applications dessus j'ai peur qu'il ne fonctionne plus sur snow leopard !!! jai virtual dj je fais du mix dans des soirées !!! vont ils faire quelques chose pour l'autonomie et surtout pourquoi un tel changement d'autonomie ????? je n'arrive pas a comprendre



C'est assez simple, le processeur est plus sollicité avec Lion que avec SL ... Plus tu sollicites ton processeur moins tu as de batterie. Je pense pas que la perte soit de 50% par contre. Une batterie vieilli aussi ...


----------



## boockson (21 Janvier 2012)

BONJOUR À TOUS,
 j'ai un  problème grave. il concerne  ma machine. j'ai installé sur mon Macbook ( système mac ox leopard) une  version crackée de Mac ox Lion, il se trouve que tout est chamboulé.  certaines applications ne fonctionnent plus....même les messages  d'erreur ne peuvent être envoyés. la taille de mes fichiers, au lieu  d'apparaître par exemple 50 mo, s'affichent U9 ou LV1; c'est un vrai  désastre... un bluetooth qui fonctionne plus, un ordinateur qui s'éteint tout  seul...etc....
  répondez moi s'il vous plaît


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Janvier 2012)

boockson a dit:


> BONJOUR À TOUS,
> j'ai un  problème grave. il concerne  ma machine. j'ai installé sur mon Macbook ( système mac ox leopard) *une  version crackée de Mac ox Lion*, il se trouve que tout est chamboulé.  certaines applications ne fonctionnent plus....même les messages  d'erreur ne peuvent être envoyés. la taille de mes fichiers, au lieu  d'apparaître par exemple 50 mo, s'affichent U9 ou LV1; c'est un vrai  désastre... un bluetooth qui fonctionne plus, un ordinateur qui s'éteint tout  seul...etc....
> répondez moi s'il vous plaît


Ben la prochaine fois tu achèteras une version officielle 

Non seulement tu n'auras pas d'autres réponses mais en plus je te mets un carton rouge pour infraction à la charte de Macgé que tu as approuvé en t'inscrivant ici !!!


----------



## big41 (21 Janvier 2012)

C'est sûr qu'à 23,99 ça vaut le coût de le pirater ce Lion 
Autant pour windaube je peux comprendre car vu la m...de que c'est ça mérite pas le prix demandé, mais pour OS X Lion c'est vraiment mesquin 
Que ton processeur se liquéfie et que ton disque dur ramollisse :hein:


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Janvier 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben la prochaine fois tu achèteras une version officielle



Ben voyons


----------



## ronparchita (21 Janvier 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ben voyons



Bonjour,

Moi aussi je demande à voir "une version craquée de Lion". Est-ce que ça peut exister ? Ca consisterai en quoi ? Ca servirai à quoi ? Il faut le voir pour y croire.

Dans l'attente et si c'est vrai, le doute, c'est le bénéfice, je suggèrerai de laver le Lion de ses impuretés.

Tu mets ton Mac dans la machine à laver, deux verres de lessive Saint Marc, tu regles sur Synthétique, pas d'adoucissant, sinon tu transformes ton Lion en gazelle, pas d'essorage non plus, tu fermes le hublot de la machine, tu double clic sur le bouton marche apres avoir bloqué ta respiration et conjuré le mauvais sort dans ton dos. Je te conseille deux passes.
Tiens nous informé, au cas ou tonLion craqué aurait eu des petits


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2012)

Ayant lu la foire aux questions, Lion tourne t-il proprement sur MacBook blanc avec seulement 1Go de RAM (mais bien en Intel Core 2 duo sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, sans airdrop) ?


----------



## ronparchita (25 Janvier 2012)

yret a dit:


> Ayant lu la foire aux questions, Lion tourne t-il proprement sur MacBook blanc avec seulement 1Go de RAM (mais bien en Intel Core 2 duo sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, sans airdrop) ?



En ce qui me concerne, avec 3 Go de Ram, ça Rame, mais c'est sur un iMac C2D 2,33.

Pour un portable, je ne sais pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2012)

yret a dit:


> Ayant lu la foire aux questions, Lion tourne t-il proprement sur MacBook blanc avec seulement 1Go de RAM (mais bien en Intel Core 2 duo sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, sans airdrop) ?


http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/foire-aux-questions-os-x-lion-a-lire-avant-de-poster-774162.html = 





> Voici la configuration minimale pour installer OS X Lion :
> un processeur Core 2 Duo, Core i3, Core i5, Core i7 ou Xeon (les PowerPC, Core Solo et Core Duo sont incompatibles) ;
> 2 Go de RAM


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/foire-aux-questions-os-x-lion-a-lire-avant-de-poster-774162.html =



ben justement, c'est bien parce que j'ai lu, notamment, cette partie de la foire aux questions, que je pose ... cette question  

la RAM est-elle donc si nécessaire à faire tourner correctement Lion et y a t-il des personnes qui ont testé avec une config similaire à la mienne ?


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2012)

Oui, la RAM est _vraiment_ nécessaire, parce que la gestion de la mémoire est lente quand il y a du _swap_. Et avec 1 GB, il va y en avoir beaucoup.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Janvier 2012)

Le swapping comme cause fréquente de ralentissement a été décrit plusieurs fois en détail dans les forums deMac G. C'est un mécanisme essentiel de la gestion de la mémoire qu'il est utile de connaître


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2012)

yret a dit:


> ben justement, c'est bien parce que j'ai lu, notamment, cette partie de la foire aux questions, que je pose ... cette question
> 
> la RAM est-elle donc si nécessaire à faire tourner correctement Lion et y a t-il des personnes qui ont testé avec une config similaire à la mienne ?


Apple = 2 Go minimum : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/specs.html

macosxfacile = 4 voire 8 Go : http://www.osxfacile.com/memoire.html


> Il faut à tout prix ajouter de la RAM à votre ordinateur. 2 Go minimum exigé pour l'installation de LION est vraiment juste juste... Si vous pouvez passer à 4 Go, voire 8 Go, n'hésitez pas. Ce chiffre de 4 Go est vraiment l'idéal pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs Mac, qui n'ont pour activités principales que le surf sur Internet, les emails, le traitement de texte, le MP3 et les traitements basiques des fichiers vidéo et photo, ou l'emploi de filtres Photoshop de manière très ponctuelle, la gravure, le scannage etc... Avec 4 Go, vous serez déjà à l'aise, mais avec 8 Go vous pourrez dormir tranquille ! Par contre, si vous faites plutôt une utilisation "un peu plus active" de votre Mac (traitement photo/vidéo, PAO, traitement 3D etc...) alors mieux vaut opter d'emblée pour 8 Go, voire plus de RAM (pour les Mac le permettant).


ce qui a été confirmé de multiples fois sur le forum.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ce qui a été confirmé de multiples fois sur le forum.



ok bien compris, mais n'étant plus trop actif sur ce forum, 107 pages d'impressions sur OS X Lion m'ont laissé pantois et même la fonction recherche n'a guère été brillante ... me laissant dériver après la lecture d'une trentaine de posts ...

Je vais donc rester sous X.6.8 et Safari 5.1.2 qui a fait un véritable bond en avant par rapport à mon ancienne version 

Merci à tous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2012)

Console-toi : ce sont d'autres topics que celui-ci qui en ont parlé,

pas faciles à retrouver parce que la Recherche de notre forum n'accepte pas les mots et expressions trop courts : les requêtes _ram_ et _"2 Go"_ n'aboutissent pas (il faut un minimum de quatre lettres, si je me souviens bien).


----------



## ronparchita (26 Janvier 2012)

yret a dit:


> Ayant lu la foire aux questions, Lion tourne t-il proprement sur MacBook blanc avec seulement 1Go de RAM (mais bien en Intel Core 2 duo sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, sans airdrop) ?


Avec 2 Go sur un iMac 2,33 j'avais des problèmes de saccadé dans l'ouverture des fenetres, j'ai consulté sur ce forum, je ne sais plus a quel endroit mais on m'a conseillé de passer à 4. Mon ordi est un iMac 2.33 qui n'accepte que 3 Go maxi. J'y suis passé, dans l'ensemble ça roule pour l'utilisation simple que j'en ai, mais c'est insufffisant. 1 Go, c'est la perte du plaisir garantie et les Ram ne sont plus aussi chères, voir ebay ou le bon coin, mais 1 Go, ne t'entete pas, ça ne marche pas de maniere satisfaisante.
Retourne à Snow et si ça roule pas, redescend à Leopard, ça devrait suffire si tu n'en a pas une utilisation qui exige des capacites ultramondaines. Il faut savoir se limiter à la hauteur du materiel qu'on a. Chez moi il y a un PPC 1 GHz qui tourne un peu lourdement sous Leopard, mais pour ecouter de la musique et relever ses mails et faire en plus du traitement de texte, je prefere aller skier que de le changer.
A toi d'y penser.


----------



## yret (27 Janvier 2012)

ronparchita a dit:


> je prefere aller skier que de le changer.
> A toi d'y penser.



bien sûr ! et il devrait neiger aujourd'hui ... à moi la poudre cet après-midi ou demain !!


----------



## MacJibe (31 Janvier 2012)

je viens d'acquérir pour la premiere fois un MBA 11' I5 4GO, et déjà Lion me fait des petits bugs : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/216752/lion-le-wi-fi-attend-toujours-son-correctif

personnellement je perds desfois ma connexion wifi sans aucunes raison, ça peut être pendant que je navigue, mais principalement lors d'une sortie de veille, c'est extrêmement ennuyeux :/ d'ailleurs je ne sais pas ou en est le correctif de ce "bug" mais j'espere qu'ils ont trouvé une solution depuis le post ci-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

MacJibe a dit:


> personnellement je perds desfois ma connexion wifi sans aucunes raison, ça peut être pendant que je navigue, mais principalement lors d'une sortie de veille, c'est extrêmement ennuyeux :/ d'ailleurs je ne sais pas ou en est le correctif de ce "bug" mais j'espere qu'ils ont trouvé une solution depuis le post ci-dessus



Les sorties de (très) longues veilles, ne sont pas bonnes. Il vaut mieux éteindre sa machine, ou alors la redémarrer afin d'avoir le tout prêt à fonctionner sans aucun bug


----------



## MacJibe (31 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Les sorties de (très) longues veille, ne sont pas bonnes.



2/3 heures tout au plus  j'ai vu que ce problème était assez récurant, est-ce normal que le wifi se bloque des que l'ordinateur chauffe un peu trop ? ( ventilateur à fond )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

MacJibe a dit:


> 2/3 heures tout au plus  j'ai vu que ce problème était assez récurant, est-ce normal que le wifi se bloque des que l'ordinateur chauffe un peu trop ? ( ventilateur à fond )



2/3 heures  ... bah oui

pour chauffer il faut avoir je ne sais combien de trucs d'ouverts, dont des pages et des pages sur le navigateur ... la chaleur n'a rien à voir


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> 2/3 heures  ... bah oui
> 
> pour chauffer il faut avoir je ne sais combien de trucs d'ouverts, dont des pages et des pages sur le navigateur ... la chaleur n'a rien à voir



Ou une vidéo sur internet ...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ou une vidéo sur internet ...



Et encore ! Faut au moins du FULL HD et être en température caniculaire sur mon vieil iMac.
Sur mon MBP, je ne regarde pas assez de vidéo pour mon rendre compte. Ma petite fille, qui en regarde beaucoup, ne s'est jamais plainte ni du bruit, ni de la température, même après plus de deux/trois heures de films ou d'émissions TV


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et encore ! Faut au moins du FULL HD et être en température caniculaire sur mon vieil iMac.
> Sur mon MBP, je ne regarde pas assez de vidéo pour mon rendre compte. Ma petite fille, qui en regarde beaucoup, ne s'est jamais plainte ni du bruit, ni de la température, même après plus de deux/trois heures de films ou d'émissions TV



Je suis sur macbook moi  il n'empêche que même en chipset integré il chauffe trop vite :rateau: les 8 GO n'ont rien changé, d'ailleurs je suis même repassé sur SL entre temps, finalement c'est idem.

Du coup je vais peut être changé la pate thermique, mais bon normalement elle tient 3,4 ans mon mac à deux ans c'est tôt je trouve.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis sur macbook moi  il n'empêche que même en chipset integré il chauffe trop vite :rateau: les 8 GO n'ont rien changé, d'ailleurs je suis même repassé sur SL entre temps, finalement c'est idem.
> 
> Du coup je vais peut être changé la pate thermique, mais bon normalement elle tient 3,4 ans mon mac à deux ans c'est tôt je trouve.



Sur ce MBP j'ai la CG NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 MB. Peut-être est-ce là l'explication !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Malgré la mise à jour 10.7.3 j'ai toujours des pertes de WiFi en sortie de veille !
çà, et d'autres petits problèmes: "fuites" d'écrans, écrans qui rapetissent, photos scanées qui vont dans le "flux"....
Je commence à trouver le temps long pour les corrections !
(ça me rappelle avec amertume les problèmes de "windaube" !)


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Sur ce MBP j'ai la CG NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 MB. Peut-être est-ce là l'explication !



J'ai là NVIDIA GeForce 9400M moi ... il y a pas une grande différence :rateau:

Toujours est-il que même sans full hd il chauffe vite (skype, flash, html5 ....)

pepeye66 : Pareil, en plus je hais la fenêtre connexion wifi en premier plan qui s'affiche (sfr wifi) mais même à la fac sur le réseau, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut être obligé de se connecter ... grrr sinon c'est pas sfr qui s'affiche en premier plan mais le portail de ma fac ...


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai là NVIDIA GeForce 9400M moi ... il y a pas une grande différence :rateau:
> 
> ...



Grande, grande, grande, peut-être pas, mais suffisamment grande pour dire que la 9400M était une régression par rapport à 320M. Mais il s'agissait de performance, pas de pouvoir de chaufferette


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Grande, grande, grande, peut-être pas, mais suffisamment grande pour dire que la 9400M était une régression par rapport à 320M. Mais il s'agissait de performance, pas de pouvoir de chaufferette



De toute manière c'est le processeur qui chauffe  j'avais omis de dire ce détail ô combien important pourtant. 

Le heatsinb B est également à température élevé mais moindre que celle du processeur. 

Je suis même passé à 8GO pour Lion pour espérer soulager un peu la partie graphique, rien du tout


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> De toute manière c'est le processeur qui chauffe  j'avais omis de dire ce détail ô combien important pourtant.
> 
> Le heatsinb B est également à température élevé mais moindre que celle du processeur.
> 
> Je suis même passé à 8GO pour Lion pour espérer soulager un peu la partie graphique, rien du tout



Tu m'en diras tant   
Quand ça chauffe comme ça, quel(s) programme(s) sont-ils en train de tourner ? Quel est le taux d'activité de ton processeur ?


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tu m'en diras tant
> Quand ça chauffe comme ça, quel(s) programme(s) sont-ils en train de tourner ? Quel est le taux d'activité de ton processeur ?



Skype, ou juste un navigateur internet entre 40% et 70% large


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Skype, ou juste un navigateur internet entre 40% et 70% large



Skype, en chat vidéo ?
Ton navigateur (lequel fait ça ?), ne t'en sers-tu pas pour visionner de la vidéo ?

Pour faire de 40 à 70% d'occupation CPU, tu dois faire des choses, quand même 

Il est vrai que quand je regarde des bidules en vidéo, c'est un film à la TV, ou une émission de TV, mais je ne fais pas cela avec un navigateur, mais avec un "diffuseur" de chaînes TV qui s'appelle Zatoo (payant). C'est en HD, et ça ponctionne  jusqu'à 40% du CPU.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Skype, en chat vidéo ?
> Ton navigateur (lequel fait ça ?), ne t'en sers-tu pas pour visionner de la vidéo ?
> 
> Pour faire de 40 à 70% d'occupation CPU, tu dois faire des choses, quand même
> ...



Safari pour les vidéos vu que c'est le seul compatible avec SFR, non je fais rien d'autre, au pire j'ai un fichier word ouvert ... J'ai rien sur mon mac :rose: la seule chose que j'ai installé, c'est office et skype et vlc. 

Je vais voir pour la patte thermique mais il me semble que c'est prématuré quand même ... mais j'ai écarté la piste logiciel.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Skype, ou juste un navigateur internet entre 40% et 70% large





JustTheWay a dit:


> .../... mais j'ai écarté la piste logiciel.



Ben, avec 70% de CPU Occupé pour juste un navigateur moi j'aurais, au contraire, privilégié la piste software et recherché avec le moniteur d'activité quel est le process qui bouffe toute la gamelle. On peut regarder aussi dans les logs s'il n'y a pas un truc qui boucle sur une demande non satisfaite.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Safari pour les vidéos vu que c'est le seul compatible avec SFR, non je fais rien d'autre, au pire j'ai un fichier word ouvert ... J'ai rien sur mon mac :rose: la seule chose que j'ai installé, c'est office et skype et vlc.
> 
> Je vais voir pour la patte thermique mais il me semble que c'est prématuré quand même ... *mais j'ai écarté la piste logiciel*.



Comme le dit très justement hippy sulfite, je pense au contraire que c'est de ce côté-là qu'il faut approfondir.

Je sais bien que la lecture de la listes des process affichée dans le Moniteur d'activité n'est pas très passionnante, mais elle est toujours pleine d'enseignement.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> .../...
> Je sais bien que la lecture de la listes des process affichée dans le Moniteur d'activité n'est pas très passionnante, mais elle est toujours pleine d'enseignement.



Et pis, on peut toujours la trier sur l'occupation CPU. Mais il faut bien prendre la liste de tous les process pas seulement ceux de l'utilisateur.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et pis, on peut toujours la trier sur l'occupation CPU. Mais il faut bien prendre la liste de tous les process pas seulement ceux de l'utilisateur.



Sauf que, entre temps, j'ai fais formaté, testé sous SL (idem voir pire), pour retourner sur Lion au final ...



J'ai fais une technique par très catholique, d'ailleurs je ne cautionne pas ma technique, mais comme je n'ai pas grand chose sur mon mac, un formatage est plus rapide qu'une recherche.

Mais dans mon cas, le problème n'ayant pas disparu, il risque pas de réapparaitre 

Donc exit la solution logiciel, par contre de nouveau, ventillo et pate thermique.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Sauf que, entre temps, j'ai fais formaté, testé sous SL (idem voir pire), pour retourner sur Lion au final ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dit autrement : quand ton CPU chauffe, et que les ventilateur se mettent à hurler, tu ne te préoccupes pas trop de savoir s'il tourne un peu, beaucoup, ou pas du tout ! :confuses:

Lorsqu'on a une occupation du CPU à 70%, ce n'est pas anodin. Le moniteur d'activité doit donner des indications.

Ce n'est pas en partant d'un DD vierge, pour reconstruire le système, pour recharger les applications qu'on résout à tout coup les problèmes. Qui dit qu'en rechargeant les applications on ne recharge pas le problème ?


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dit autrement : quand ton CPU chauffe, et que les ventilateur se mettent à hurler, tu ne te préoccupes pas trop de savoir s'il tourne un peu, beaucoup, ou pas du tout ! :confuses:
> 
> Lorsqu'on a une occupation du CPU à 70%, ce n'est pas anodin. Le moniteur d'activité doit donner des indications.
> 
> Ce n'est pas en partant d'un DD vierge, pour reconstruire le système, pour recharger les applications qu'on résout à tout coup les problèmes. Qui dit qu'en rechargeant les applications on ne recharge pas le problème ?



Bah il y a rien d'intéressant, juste skype 61% pour le processeur par exemple. Et j'ai très peu d'opérations vu que encore une fois mon mac est presque vide. 

Si je regarde :  CPU 87°
Ventillo :  5170 RPM 
Heatsink B : 69°

Juste avec SKYPE de lancé 

Et j'avais formaté aussi pour voir sous SL si c'était mieux


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2012)

Ben le skype doit avoir un problème. Chez moi, conversation en cours, il occupe moins de 9% de CPU et , juste lancé sans correspondant : 0,2% de CPU. Max. Mais souvent 0 %


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ben le skype doit avoir un problème. Chez moi, conversation en cours, il occupe moins de 9% de CPU et , juste lancé sans correspondant : 0,2% de CPU. Max. Mais souvent 0 %



En conversation vidéo ? Ou juste audio ? 

Puis ce n'est pas juste skype, c'est aussi vidéo sur internet .... 

Peut être c'est normal ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2012)

Si un de tes programmes consomme 61% de CPU, on peut supposer que le CPU travaille à plus de 80%. Il est alors logique, pour moi, qu'il chauffe et que les ventilateurs, tournent, surtout sur un portable ou le radiateur doit être assez petit et peu dissipateur d'énergie.

Mais bon, quand tu nous dis que ta CPU tourne à 70 % de sa capacité maxi et que, dans la foulée, ta conclusion est que ça chauffe à cause de la pâte thermique. Je ne vois plus rien à ajouter.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah il y a rien d'intéressant, juste skype 61% pour le processeur par exemple. Et j'ai très peu d'opérations vu que encore une fois mon mac est presque vide.
> 
> Si je regarde :  CPU 87°
> Ventillo :  5170 RPM
> ...



Et quand tu as Skype lancé, simplement lancé, sans conversation, sans vidéo, combien as-tu ? 

Par ailleurs, je partage tout à fait l'analyse de hippo sulfite. Skype consommant 60% de CPU, c'est clair que le CPU chauffe.

As-tu essayé de remplacer ta version actuelle de Skype par une version téléchargée nouvelle. Nouvelle en ce sens qu'il ne s'agit pas de celle qui est déjà en place.

La dernière version est la 5.5.0.2340.

Pour info, en ce moment, Skype que j'ai lancé depuis environ un quart d'heure, a consommé 23,94 secondes, et la proportion d'occupation CPU ne dépasse pas 0,5% en pointe, 0,1 à 0,2% en moyenne.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et quand tu as Skype lancé, simplement lancé, sans conversation, sans vidéo, combien as-tu ?



0,3 % du processeur & 100 MO de mémoire vive.

En appel uniquement skype est 19% du processeur. 


hippo sulfite : la pâte thermique permet une meilleur dissipation de la chaleur, oui mon CPU sera toujours à 70%, mais il est dans le domaine du possible que la dissipation soit meilleur. 

J'ai pas enlevé l'hypothèse que c'est "normal" qu'il soit aussi chaud, c'est un C2D.

J'ai la dernière version.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> 0,3 % du processeur & 100 MO de mémoire vive.
> 
> 
> hippo sulfite : la pâte thermique permet une meilleur dissipation de la chaleur, oui mon CPU sera toujours à 70%, mais il est dans le domaine du possible que la dissipation soit meilleur.
> ...



Mais peux tu comprendre que ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est que le processeur soit en permanence à 70 % ? Et que l'excès de température découle, avant tout de là.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Mais peux tu comprendre que ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est que le processeur soit en permanence à 70 % ? Et que l'excès de température découle, avant tout de là.



Oui mais au déla de skype, une vidéo avec safari, prend 30% du processeur (module flash uniquement), mais ma température est identique à celle de skype après 10 minutes .... (entre 80 et 90°)


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> 0,3 % du processeur & 100 MO de mémoire vive.
> 
> En appel uniquement skype est 19% du processeur.
> 
> ...



Lors du test d'appel, j'ai observé une courte pointe à 30% pendant l'appel, puis une occupation moyenne de 16 à 19 % pendant le test : dictée du message de test, et réponse du message enregistré avec commentaires. Jusque-là, rien que de très normal, et je suppose que c'est ce que tu as observé toi-même.

Je ne peux pas faire plus pour le moment, mes correspondants skype n'étant pas disponibles.


----------



## itangel (13 Février 2012)

Installation sans problèmes.

J'apprécie les nouvelles fonctions dans mail, le carnet d'adresse très bien aussi.
Ical pas trop mal (manque toujours ces foutu num de semaine) bon y a des alternatives.
Les gestes sont pas mal, mais je n'ai jamais été aussi souvent sur le dashboard ... 

Je suis d'accord avec vous


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2012)

Installation hier sur mon MacBook Air Rev.A SSD et 2Go de RAM.

Aucun problème. Un dixième de quart de poil de lenteur à l'affichage des icônes mais c'est quasiment imperceptible... une fois terminée l'indexation du disque (c'est peut-être la cause de l'impression de lourdeur signalée par certains).

Pour le reste, rien que du bonheur. Les gestes du trackpad sont naturels et "tombent sous la main" (sauf le défilement que j'ai remis dans le sens traditionnel).
J'étais très inquiet car gros utilisateurs de Spaces mais la nouvelle version est encore plus naturelle.

Le seul point "gris" est la couleur uniformément grise des icônes de la barre latérale et des menus = ça rend l'identification des icônes plus difficile et nuit à la productivité.

Aussi pas terrible = la couleur ridicule de iCal, mais ça se corrige facilement en cherchant la solution sur le net. Une faute de goût d'autant plus étonnante que le reste de iCal (par exemple les nouvelles fenêtres de saisie de RV à partir d'un "contexte date" dans un mail) est très épuré.


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Le seul point "gris" est la couleur uniformément grise des icônes de la barre latérale et des menus = ça rend l'identification des icônes plus difficile et nuit à la productivité.



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/lion-icones-couleur-dans-le-finder-818452.html


----------



## boddy (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans la partie (bugs, problèmes, etc...) on peut noter une forte demande, ici, sur le forum pour des problèmes d'autorisations. Voir "corbeille récalcitrante" et une multitude de personnes qui n'ont pas les "droits" pour installer des logiciels, etc...

La solution existe, elle est connue, mais la demande d'aide est toujours présente... espérons qu'Apple est informé 

Il n'en reste pas moins que personnellement après avoir réglé mon problème de corbeille, je suis très contente de Lion


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Février 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans la partie (bugs, problèmes, etc...) on peut noter une forte demande, ici, sur le forum pour des problèmes d'autorisations. Voir "corbeille récalcitrante" et une multitude de personnes qui n'ont pas les "droits" pour installer des logiciels, etc...
> 
> ...



Le "problème" des autorisations n'est pas un problème. Chaque accès a des données (au sens large du terme, à savoir "data", "program", ressource" )est conditionné par un jeu de "permissions" ou "autorisation" faisant partie intégrante de l'OS sous-jacent, à savoir UNIX. C'est grâce à ce dispositif que les données sont sécurisées, restreintes ou partagées, en fonction des utilisateurs qui y font appel.

Lorsque, d'une façon générale, l'on n'est ni propriétaire, ni utilisateur autorisé, et détecté comme tel par le système d'exploitation, "on se fait jeter".

Dans des transitions, par exemple mise à jour du système d'exploitation, mise à jour de logiciels, on peut récupérer des fichiers qui n'ont les bonnes autorisations. L'utilitaire de disque sait généralement faire les réparations nécessaires. Il est d'ailleurs recommandé de le faire. Toutefois, certains fichiers qui ont reçu un jeu d'autorisations personnalisées peuvent échapper aux accès parce que "mal" autorisés.

N'oublions pas non plus qu'il existe une notion d'utilisateur dont les "privilèges" diffèrent selon leur nature, selon qu'ils sont définis comme administrateur, utilisateur standard, utilisateur invité. Les utilisateurs de ces différents groupes n'ont pas les mêmes privilèges, donc pas les mêmes autorisations d'accès aux informations.

Ce qui, aux yeux de certains, peut apparaître comme des bugs d'autorisation n'est que le résultat du fonctionnement du dispositif de sécurité du système d'exploitation. Un "bug" d'autorisation est plutôt une mauvaise attribution des permissions qu'un bug d'Unix ou de Mac OS.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2012)

Ce que Lion apporte comme problèmes de droits, c'est souvent celui des ACL
= sur ce forum, j'ai dépanné d'autres que moi grâce à une réintialisation des permissions et ACL (avec Recovery > Terminal > resetpassword),
et j'ai dû le faire sur mes comptes après avoir migré le contenu de mon MBP unibody 10.6 sur mon nouveau MBP i7 Lion.

Ça m'étonne, car la Migration avec les Assistants comporte normalement d'office cette réinitialisation. :mouais:


Pour la Corbeille, les problèmes sont nombreux depuis 10.6 : Moonwalker a réactualisé la recette du légendaire supermoquette qui datait de 10.4, et ceslinstinct a créé un script.

Là, je serais curieux d'en connaître le mécanisme.


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce que Lion apporte comme problèmes de droits, c'est souvent celui des ACL



C'est de ces droits dont je parlais. Pour la "corbeille", seule la réparation des ACL m'a remis définitivement un fonctionnement normal.

En ce moment, j'ai pas trop de temps pour poster, mais encore hier j'ai lu deux posts qui présentaient tous les symptômes d'ACL en vrilles :rateau:


----------



## lilomine (28 Février 2012)

Je viens tout juste de remplacer mon ancien iMac Core 2 Duo Blanc qui date de plus de cinq ans par un très beau iMac 27" 2.7 2011.

J'avais tellement hâte de me servir de mon nouveau jouet... Mais malheur... Lion quel cochonnerie! J'en suis a plus de six heures de contournement de problèmes.

Problème d'accès (Demande de mot de passe lors de création de dossier et envoi de document dans la corbeille): J'ai réussi a résoudre le problème en enlevant les droits de lecture et d'écriture et en remettant ceux ci.

Problème avec Bootcamp (Impossible de télécharger les drivers pour windows, problème de réseau): Problème non résolu. J'abandonne, j'ai plus de trois heures de mis sur ce bug.

Problème de répétitions de touches clavier: Après une inscription dans le terminal problème résolus.

On dirait que je viens de m'acheter un nouveau PC! 

Je m'ennuie de Snow Lepard...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2012)

Au cas où, à propos de Bootcamp : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4818?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Anne32 (1 Mars 2012)

Voilà un mois que j'ai Lion, et j'en suis très contente.
Je n'utilise pour le moment que le courant, sans chercher à télécharger ou autre manie, mais je n'ai aucun problème de corbeille ou de boot camp.
J'espère que cela va durer


----------



## lilomine (2 Mars 2012)

lilomine a dit:


> Je viens tout juste de remplacer mon ancien iMac Core 2 Duo Blanc qui date de plus de cinq ans par un très beau iMac 27" 2.7 2011.
> 
> J'avais tellement hâte de me servir de mon nouveau jouet... Mais malheur... Lion quel cochonnerie! J'en suis a plus de six heures de contournement de problèmes.
> 
> ...



Je vais rajouter à ma liste...

Erreur Inconnue sur le App Store: (Impossible d'acheter quoi que ce soit ou de récupérer quoi que ce soit.)

Incapable d'installer Adobe Flash Player... (Le bouton "Installer" vient gris foncé et redevient pâle...)

Je retourne perdre mon temps sur cette cochonnerie!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2012)

lilomine a dit:


> Je retourne perdre mon temps sur cette cochonnerie!


Tu as vraisemblablement migré les données de ton ancien Mac sur le nouveau,

alors réinitialise les permissions et ACL de ton Compte : Recovery HD > Terminal > _resetpassword_ > ton dossier d'utilisateur.


----------



## lilomine (3 Mars 2012)

Merci pour le conseil, mais je n'ai pas fais de migration depuis mon ancien iMac.

J'ai seulement remis mes coordonnées pour mes comptes iTunes et le App Store.

Pour ce qui est du "ressetpassword" via le terminal, c'est quelque chose que j'ai essayé sans succès...

Merci quand même!


----------



## Ugooo (5 Mars 2012)

Je pense passer sous Lion dans le courant de la semaine. Ma copine a Lion et je n'aime pas du tout le fait qu'on doit utiliser 3 doigts pour déplacer un dossier, est il possible de remettre un double tap a un doigt?
Pareillement, le tap a 2 doigts pour clic droit m'est indispensable, est il possible de le retablir?

Si je passe sous Lion, dois je passer Onyx avant et apres ou seulement apres? Quelles option d'Onyx doit je activer?
Ma session Bootcamp sera t elle touchée? (Dois jme préocuper de la sauvegarder?)

Merci!


----------



## Rez2a (7 Mars 2012)

Pas d'impact sur la partition Bootcamp, on peut taper avec 2 doigts pour faire un clic-droit, et l'option pour déplacer une fenêtre avec un double-tap 1 doigt plutôt qu'avec 3 doigts est bien présente, mais elle est bien planquée dans les préférences d'Accès universel, plutôt que d'être dans les préférences du trackpad (ça me dépasse toujours d'ailleurs...).


----------



## CBi (7 Mars 2012)

Un avantage supplémentaire = mon MBA avait perdu son clavier rétroéclairé suite à je ne sais plus quelle manip = impossible de le rétablir sauf à utiliser Lab Tick. Lion lui a redonné la lumière.


----------



## AlbaneC4 (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous, je suis toute nouvelle sur le forum, et également sur Mac. (Macbook pro 13")

Je l'ai acheté hier, et ai appris à le prendre en main cette nuit. Cependant, j'ai un souci: quand j'essaie de lire des vidéos sur Safari, youtube etc, on m'affiche un message "module manquant". Et quand j'essaie de télécharger flash player pour remédier au problème, un message s'affiche avant l'installation et me demande d'entrer mon nom et mon mot de passe afin d'autoriser les modifs, seulement il refuse de s'ouvrir (même si je tape les bons identifiants) 
J'ai tout essayé, nouveau compte adobe et nouveau mot de passe, mais ça ne marche pas! Je suis obligée d'utiliser Chrome en attendant de résoudre le problème. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bambouille (7 Mars 2012)

AlbaneC4 a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous, je suis toute nouvelle sur le forum, et également sur Mac. (Macbook pro 13")
> 
> Je l'ai acheté hier, et ai appris à le prendre en main cette nuit. Cependant, j'ai un souci: quand j'essaie de lire des vidéos, youtube etc, on m'affiche un message "module manquant". Et quand j'essaie de télécharger flash player pour remédier au problème, un message s'affiche avant l'installation et me demande d'entrer mon nom et mon mot de passe afin d'autoriser les modifs, seulement il refuse de s'ouvrir!
> J'ai tout essayé, nouveau compte adobe et nouveau mot de passe, mais ça ne marche pas! Je suis obligée d'utiliser Chrome en attendant de résoudre le problème. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
> ...



Ce n'est pas le mot de passe Adobe qu'il te demande mais celui de ta session si tu en as mis un.
Si tu n'en aas pas mis, click sur ok sans rien remplir.
Va falloir t'y faire car à chaque installe de soft, ton système te demandera ce mot de passe.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Mars 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le mot de passe Adobe qu'il te demande mais celui de ta session si tu en as mis un.
> Si tu n'en aas pas mis, click sur ok sans rien remplir.
> Va falloir t'y faire car à chaque installe de soft, ton système te demandera ce mot de passe.


Bien sur, il faut être dans une session "Administrateur"


----------



## AlbaneC4 (7 Mars 2012)

Super! problème réglé, je pensais vraiment qu'il s'agissait du compte Adobe. Merci a vous


----------



## GrayStorm (7 Mars 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> l'option pour déplacer une fenêtre avec un double-tap 1 doigt plutôt qu'avec 3 doigts est bien présente, mais elle est bien planquée dans les préférences d'Accès universel, plutôt que d'être dans les préférences du trackpad (ça me dépasse toujours d'ailleurs...).



Rah, grand merci, ça me rendait fou cette différence entre SL et Lion !
(puis je me plantais une fois sur deux entre le 3 doigts et le 4 doigts pour changer d'écran)


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Mars 2012)

AlbaneC4 a dit:


> Super! problème réglé, je pensais vraiment qu'il s'agissait du compte Adobe. Merci a vous



Tu devrais, aussi installer les codecs Perian et Flip4Mac pour être paré.


----------



## Th__72 (14 Mars 2012)

Un bug sous Lion... Ca faisait longtemps 

Impossible d'ouvrir un doc Open Office !! (voir pièce jointe)

Que je clique sur l'un ou l'autre des boutons, rien ne se passe. Et je n'ai donc plus accès à mes docs...

J'ai essayé de re-télécharger Open Office, mais cela n'a rien changé :/

Y a t'il moyen de supprimer un "historique" pour ce que ce rappel génant ne vienne plus faire buger Open Office ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (14 Mars 2012)

Je n'arrive pas à lire le message d'Open Office, mais je pencherais plutôt pour un bug dans Open Office, alors, je commencerais par supprimer les préférences d'Open parce que si c'est ça, la réinstallation ne sert à rien.


----------



## gmaa (14 Mars 2012)

Chercher dans : "User" ; Bibliothèque ; Preferences ; org.openoffice.....plist
Les virer.
Ils seront reconstruits à l'ouverture d'OpenOffice.


----------



## Th__72 (14 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides !

Je n'ai pas étonnement pas de dossier ou fichier qui correspondraient à Open Office dans ce dossier préférences !


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2012)

Th__72 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses rapides !
> 
> Je n'ai pas étonnement pas de dossier ou fichier qui correspondraient à Open Office dans ce dossier préférences !



Bonjour, 
Je n'utilise pas Open Office, mais, as tu regardé dans la bonne Bibliothèque, celle de l'User (La petite Maison)
Avec Lion la Bibliothèque de l'User est devenue un dossier invisible.
Il faut passer par le menu "Aller" du Finder tout en appuyant  sur la touche alt. 
Par défaut La Bibliothèque n'est pas dans la liste, mais avec alt elle apparait.


----------



## gmaa (14 Mars 2012)

Je ne suis pas sous Lion...
(Apple ayant abandonné "les vieux")...

Subsole a complété...


----------



## big41 (14 Mars 2012)

J'ai un petit soucis avec iPhoto 11, depuis quelques temps il quitte tout seul et anormalement.
Il s'ouvre aussi en mode plein écran... avec la barre supérieure et le dock en façade ??? :confuses:

Je change bientôt de MBP, je vais remettre le mien à 0 et tout réinstallé, ça lui fera peut être du bien


----------



## Th__72 (14 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'utilise pas Open Office, mais, as tu regardé dans la bonne Bibliothèque, celle de l'User (La petite Maison)
> Avec Lion la Bibliothèque de l'User est devenue un dossier invisible.
> Il faut passer par le menu "Aller" du Finder tout en appuyant  sur la touche alt.
> Par défaut La Bibliothèque n'est pas dans la liste, mais avec alt elle apparait.


Merci beaucoup !

C'est fait, mais sans succès, le message est toujours présent :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




Th__72 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> C'est fait, mais sans succès, le message est toujours présent :mouais:


Résolu ! 

Réparations des permissions du disque + nettoyage par OnyX 

Bonne fin d'après midi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai un petit soucis avec iPhoto 11, depuis quelques temps il quitte tout seul et anormalement.
> Il s'ouvre aussi en mode plein écran... avec la barre supérieure et le dock en façade ???


Peut-être t'intéresser au fichier de Préférences _com.apple.iphoto.plist_ de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison.

Et sinon, lire les rapports de crash dans la Console.


----------



## big41 (14 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être t'intéresser au fichier de Préférences _com.apple.iphoto.plist_ de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison.
> 
> Et sinon, lire les rapports de crash dans la Console.



Bon si je m'intéresse au fichier dont tu me parle, je dois lui faire quoi ?

Et je lis bien les rapports de crash mais c'est du chinois pour moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Je viens de passer l'utilitaire de disque sur le disque du Mac et il m'a dit qu'il fallait le réparer, il manquait des blocs et le bitmap était nase :confuses:
Bref, c'est fait, je verrai à l'usage si ça va mieux.
Mais ça m'inquiète, c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive ces derniers temps, j'ai l'impression que le SSD Crucial C300 commence à merdouiller


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2012)

Tu mets le plist à la Corbeille, et tu lances iPhoto pour voir s'il réagit enfin sainement.
Si ça marche, tu vides la Corbeille et tu reparamètres les préférences d'iPhoto.

Sinon, tu quittes iPhoto, et tu remets le plist à sa place (avec un clic droit : _Remettre_).
Après, tu vas dans la Console, tu cherches les rapports de crash d'iPhoto,
et tu en copies-colles un sur le forum.


Je crois me souvenir que tu utilises Time Machine.
Sinon, tu fais un clone ? 
Au cas où


----------



## big41 (14 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu mets le plist à la Corbeille, et tu lances iPhoto pour voir s'il réagit enfin sainement.
> Si ça marche, tu vides la Corbeille et tu reparamètres les préférences d'iPhoto.
> 
> Sinon, tu quittes iPhoto, et tu remets le plist à sa place (avec un clic droit : _Remettre_).
> ...



Bon alors les rapports de crash je les ais mis à la poubelle, ou alors je ne sais pas où les chercher.
Oui j'utilise Time Machine, mais je n'ai plus de clone, j'ai eu besoin du disque dur.
J'attend l'arrivée de mon nouveau MBP, je vais tout transférer dessus et je verrais bien si ça fonctionne ensuite.
Le problème d'iPhoto c'est que c'est aléatoire


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2012)

Alors, attends le prochain crash pour en lire le rapport ! 


Après, si tu as un SSD qui merdouille, tu as peut-être l'explication ?


----------



## big41 (14 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, attends le prochain crash pour en lire le rapport !
> 
> 
> Après, si tu as un SSD qui merdouille, tu as peut-être l'explication ?



Ouais je vais attendre le prochain rapport de crash et le copier.
Pour le SSD, je crois qu'il donne des signes de faiblesse, pourtant y'a bien le trim d'activé. 
Mais ça fait plusieurs fois que je dois le réparer... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

Tiens à propos, je sais que je suis un peu HS, mais comment transférer mes données sur le nouveau Mac sans risquer d'embarquer de mauvais trucs ?


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Tiens à propos, je sais que je suis un peu HS, mais comment transférer mes données sur le nouveau Mac sans risquer d'embarquer de mauvais trucs ?


Bonjour,
Jette un oeil sur ce topic ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/nouveau-mac-utiliser-clone-ou-repartir-de-0-a-1047952.html


----------



## big41 (15 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jette un oeil sur ce topic ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/nouveau-mac-utiliser-clone-ou-repartir-de-0-a-1047952.html


Merci beaucoup


----------



## big41 (17 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai effectué la migration sur mon new MBP mais j'ai dû passé par TM car la migration via l'assistant n'a pas pu démarrer le MBP neuf n'était pas en 10.7.3
Bon c'est fait et sans galère et ça fonctionne nickel


----------



## Nippy (25 Mars 2012)

Je me suis enfin décidée à passer sous Lion.

J'ai un Mac Mini de 2010 Core 2 Duo 2,4Ghz et 4 Go de RAM. J'ai fait la mise à jour classique, par dessus SL.

Aucun problème, tout tourne aussi bien qu'avec Snow Leopard, donc je suis rassurée ! OUF !

Pour moi y'a pas beaucoup de différences car je ne suis pas une adepte du tactile, je préfère ma bonne vieille souris.


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Mars 2012)

Pas le temps de lire tout ce topic intéressant, juste mon 1er  petit retour d'expérience après install de Lion hier soir, en gros au début tout ramait à mort et rien ne répondait bien, la launchpad c'était risible (on aurait un vieux pentium qui doit afficher un jeu 3D, mais sur un i7 avec 16 Go de RAM ça le fait pas) pour ne pas dire insupportable... puis après install de diverses mises à jour (trouvées par la pomme elle même), une grosse réparation d'autorisations (plein d'erreurs corrigées, alors que pourtant ça se fait tous les soirs chez moi quand mon SuperDuper se met en marche) et un bon gros reboot des familles, tout se passe beaucoup mieux maintenant, c'est fluide.

J'ai finalement compris comment marche mission control + les bureaux (remplacement à peu près fonctionnel de Space), j'ai réussi à faire réapparaître mon finder qui ne voulait plus s'afficher (j'utilise TotalFinder, il a fallu que je relance le Finder depuis l'option de TotalFinder pour que ça revienne).

J'arrive même à m'habituer au scroll inversé, je m'étonne moi même  
(j'ai résisté à ne pas le désactiver dès le départ et faire mentir les statistiques de résistance au changement)


----------



## fusion (27 Mars 2012)

Essayé lion sur un mba 11 i7, et que dire a part: rendez moi sl!! Heureusement qu'il est encore la sur mon imac i5.   Qu'apportent vraiment ces chagements?fallait-il vraiment changer ou donner d'autres noms a spaces et exposé?qui a leur sortie etaient vraiment un plus!  Ce lion n'est pour moi qu'une maj esthetique et fade qui ne sert a rien et n'apporte rien.   Apple l'a sortit pour sortir qq chose j'ai l'impression...et qd je vois le ptit nouveau arrivé (deja) je me dis qu'on se precipite vraiment pr rien et surtout pr sortir des maj sans gdes evolutions. Et que dire de launch pad??? Ca sert vraiment a rien.   Ah oui j'oubliais cette sale idee de dematerialiser l'installation/reinstallation du systeme...c'est vraiment pas une bonne idee je trouve. Le cd de sl etait ma fois un peu capricieux par moment ms bcp plus pratique.   J'espere vraiment qu'apple ne va pas s'engoufrer et s'enfoncer la dedans... Plaire au public ios ok, ms si les bonnes idees ios viennent polluer l'environnement mac, ca va pas le faire du tout!  Pas moyen que je retourne a windows!!


----------



## Louis Prunelle (28 Mars 2012)

L'ordinateur est (pour moi) un outil de travail; pas une boite à recevoir des pubs ni un outil de consommation, ni un outil de piratage.

J'utilise 2 Macs Pros reliés, et ai donc été obligé d'installer Lion sur le premier, puisque le second m'a été livré avec.

Lion est une catastrophe pour 4 raisons:

1) Pas de DVD d'installation (et réparation), ce qui rend l'utilisateur tributaire de son débit ADSL (l'installation prend 4 heures, chez moi).

2) Impossible de faire une installation personnalisée (en ne conservant que les langues et les drivers d'imprimantes dont on a besoin).

3) Impossible de désinstaller iTunes, alors qu'il devrait être une option et non un logiciel essentiel.

4) La bibliothèque utilisateur est devenue un dossier masqué, ce qui rend impossible la synchronisation (entre deux machines) des dossiers de mon travail personnel que le système loge automatiquement dedans (mail, adresses, calendriers, ressources de logiciels tiers...)

En conclusion; si votre machine vous sert à autre chose qu'à faire joujou, ne vous faites pas piéger en installant Lion.


----------



## big41 (28 Mars 2012)

Boh moi il me va bien Lion


----------



## fusion (28 Mars 2012)

@louis prunelle: pourquoi ne pas avoir degager lion pour mettre sl ou autre sur le nouveau mac?  Y'a qu'avec les mba que ca les detruit (ca c'est stupide aussi).  Heureusement que lion plait a certains... En tt cas il y a juste qq annees qd les grosses maj etaient moins frequentes au moins on en avait pour notre argent!!


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2012)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> J'utilise 2 Macs Pros reliés, et ai donc été obligé d'installer Lion sur le premier, puisque le second m'a été livré avec.
> 
> Lion est une catastrophe pour 4 raisons:
> 
> 1) Pas de DVD d'installation (et réparation), ce qui rend l'utilisateur tributaire de son débit ADSL (l'installation prend 4 heures, chez moi).


Achète la clé USB Lion l'officielle 59, ou fais-en une, des que tu auras reDL Lion.





Louis Prunelle a dit:


> 2) Impossible de faire une installation personnalisée (en ne conservant que les langues et les drivers d'imprimantes dont on a besoin).


Tu peux virer les drivers et les langues qui ne te servent pas, par la suite.





Louis Prunelle a dit:


> 3) Impossible de désinstaller iTunes, alors qu'il devrait être une option et non un logiciel essentiel.


Tu n'es pas obligé de l'utiliser.
Je n'ai jamais testé, mais en déplaçant l'application dans la corbeille ?



Louis Prunelle a dit:


> 4) La bibliothèque utilisateur est devenue un dossier masqué, ce qui rend impossible la synchronisation (entre deux machines) des dossiers de mon travail personnel que le système loge automatiquement dedans (mail, adresses, calendriers, ressources de logiciels tiers...)


Il y a 18 façons d'arriver à la Bibliothèque User. ^^



Louis Prunelle a dit:


> L'ordinateur est (pour moi) un outil de travail; pas une boite à recevoir des pubs ni un outil de consommation, ni un outil de piratage.
> (.....)
> En conclusion; si votre machine vous sert à autre chose qu'à faire joujou, ne vous faites pas piéger en installant Lion.


Lion ne te convient pas, pour _x_ raisons, ok. 
Mais pourquoi être dénigrant avec les autres utilisateurs ? (parmi lesquels il y a peut-être un voir deux "Pro" ?).
Au lieu d'essayer de t'aider, j'aurais pu te dire que tu es _has been,_ incapable d'évoluer, que la quasi totalité de tes problèmes viennent du fait que tu es, au mieux pantouflard, voir obtus et incapable de remettre tes petites habitudes en cause,  RTFM, que tu aurais du te renseigner avant l'achat ..... oui, un Pro , se doit d'être prudent, et avoir un comportement de Pro, etc. ^^


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Surtout, comme tu le montres, ces sujets ont pour l'essentiel des solutions, en général assez simples et maintenant connues.
Lion souffre d'autres défauts bien pires, à mon sens 

Pour autant je l'utilise depuis sa sortie sur mon MBP et hormis quelques détails [dont certains sont dus à mes propres bidouilles et installations] je suis arrivé à mes fins.

Prendre comme argument à charge le fait de ne pas pouvoir afficher la bibliothèque est assez ridicule, il faut bien le dire.


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Surtout, comme tu le montres, ces sujets ont pour l'essentiel des solutions, en général assez simples et maintenant connues.
> Lion souffre d'autres défauts bien pires, à mon sens
> 
> Pour autant je l'utilise depuis sa sortie sur mon MBP et hormis quelques détails [dont certains sont dus à mes propres bidouilles et installations] je suis arrivé à mes fins.
> ...



À moins de ne pas avoir de touche ALT


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Mars 2012)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> En conclusion; si votre machine vous sert à autre chose qu'à faire joujou, ne vous faites pas piéger en installant Lion.


Ou apprenez à faire avec


----------



## gmaa (28 Mars 2012)

N'empêche que l'abandon de Rosetta est à considérer avant de passer à Lion!
Si Apple avait maintenu ses propres logiciels dont AppleWorks on aurait pu évoluer plus facilement.
Si encore iWork avait reconnu les formats de données AppleWorks (.cwk)...
Snow a encore de beaux jours!


----------



## boddy (29 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Si Apple avait maintenu ses propres logiciels dont AppleWorks on aurait pu évoluer plus facilement.



Depuis le temps qu'AppleWorks a été abandonné par Apple, on a eu largement le temps d'évoluer il me semble


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> N'empêche que l'abandon de Rosetta est à considérer avant de passer à Lion!
> Si Apple avait maintenu ses propres logiciels dont AppleWorks on aurait pu évoluer plus facilement.
> Si encore iWork avait reconnu les formats de données AppleWorks (.cwk)...
> Snow a encore de beaux jours!


C'est avec se genre de raisonnement et de politique, que Windows traine des casseroles depuis plus de dix ans. :rateau:

Effectivement, tu peux rester sur SL, mais pour quel avenir ?
Les derniers PPC sont sortis en 2006.
Lion a été commercialisé le 20 juillet 2011.
Entre temps Rosetta.
La dernière MàJ d'AppleWorks date de la mi 2004

C'est scandaleux.


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, tu peux rester sur SL, mais pour quel avenir ?


Tout dépend de la définition de l'avenir. Un Mac bien entretenu peut tenir dix ans. OK, on n'aura pas tous les logiciels et gadgets dernier cri. Apple semble avoir adopté plutôt un an comme définition de l'avenir. Pourquoi pas.

Reste la solution des chamanes, soufis, bouddhistes, ... : vivre l'instant. Et alors, SL, L, ML ou autre, on s'en fout. Sauf à se trouver nez à nez avec l'un d'eux dans la nature.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2012)

C'est sûr que Apple n'aide guère. Sur d'autres systèmes, il est très facile de conserver des machines virtuelles des versions précédentes, qui permettent donc de garder telle ou telle application rare et précieuse. Mais pas pour OS X [le blocage n'étant en rien technique, comme on a pu s'en rendre compte].

Mais bon, c'est comme ça ; et depuis toujours : comme toute société, Apple ne se préoccupe que d'elle-même. Mais en plus dur. Et ça semble lui réussir, donc pas trop d'espoir de la voir s'assouplir.


----------



## Orchidée78 (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour de Lion faite il y a 15 jours sur mon Imac 2012, j'ai de gros problème de Wifi : le signal avec ma Livebox est au maxi, mais Safari me dit que je ne suis pas connecté à Internet.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## gmaa (29 Mars 2012)

En fait, ce que je reproche à Apple, ce n'est pas d'évoluer!
C'est même un de ses intérêts!

MAIS c'est de ne pas aider à la transition d'une appli vers une autre.
Qu'AppleWorks soit abandonné cela devait arriver.

J'aurai aimé un module graphique dans iWork capable d'importer les fichiers .cwk d'AppleWorks...

(Je n'utilise AW que pour ça... C'est tellement facile! et ce n'est pas un "monstre".)

Je ne connais pas non plus d'éditeur tiers qui le fasse.


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> En fait, ce que je reproche à Apple, ce n'est pas d'évoluer!
> C'est même un de ses intérêts!
> 
> MAIS c'est de ne pas aider à la transition d'une appli vers une autre.
> ...



Jette un oeil de côté, lis tout le topic ====> http://forums.macg.co/applications/mac-os-x-lion-et-appleworks-6-a-766392.html

A titre d'informations :
MacG ====>  Virtualisation de Mac OS X 10.5 et 10.6 dans Fusion 4.1 : un bug qui sera corrigé

Macbidouille ====> Nous avons virtualisé Snow Leopard sous Lion

D'autre part, il me semble que l'on peut virtualiser SL version serveur avec  VMWare Fusion sur Lion.


----------



## gmaa (29 Mars 2012)

J'étais passé à côté des script de Koenig...
Je vais regarder pour les utiliser.

La virtualisation, j'y avais pensé, mais pour l'instant je préfère le disque dédié.


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> J'étais passé à côté des script de Koenig...
> Je vais regarder pour les utiliser.
> 
> La virtualisation, j'y avais pensé, mais pour l'instant je préfère le disque dédié.


Ah, tu vois. Au lieu de te plaindre, pose les bonnes questions. 
Bon, ceci dit moi non plus je ne suis pas un fou de Lion.


----------



## Orchidée78 (30 Mars 2012)

Orchidée78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour de Lion faite il y a 15 jours sur mon Imac 2012, j'ai de gros problème de Wifi : le signal avec ma Livebox est au maxi, mais Safari me dit que je ne suis pas connecté à Internet.
> 
> ...


 

J'ai fait changer ma Livebox hier, et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
Ouf !!!


----------



## boninmi (30 Mars 2012)

Orchidée78 a dit:


> J'ai fait changer ma Livebox hier, et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
> Ouf !!!


Tiens, tiens, c'est pas toujours la faute à Lion ? :love:


----------



## itOtO (30 Mars 2012)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> L'ordinateur est (pour moi) un outil de travail; pas une boite à recevoir des pubs ni un outil de consommation, ni un outil de piratage.
> 
> J'utilise 2 Macs Pros reliés, et ai donc été obligé d'installer Lion sur le premier, puisque le second m'a été livré avec.
> 
> ...



1- en 5 minutes avec une clé usb de 4 ou 8Go vous vous faites une clé de restauration de Lion
2- La j'avoue j'ai pas fait gaffe, mais au pire ça s'enlève après
3-pas essayé non plus mais j'ai du mal à croire que je ne puisse pas enlever itunes... :mouais:
4- terminal: chflags nohidden /Users/[username]/Library/ et hop c'est résolu! c'était dur hein?


----------



## gmaa (30 Mars 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah, tu vois. Au lieu de te plaindre, pose les bonnes questions.
> Bon, ceci dit moi non plus je ne suis pas un fou de Lion.



Le script de Koenig ne me sert à rien!
*Il ne traite que* les documents "textes" et "tableurs".

Il ne s'occupe pas des documents graphiques (.cwk)...
Et donc ma "plainte" reste légitime!

J'ai trouvé une piste à 120  : Intaglio


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Le script de Koenig ne me sert à rien!
> *Il ne traite que* les documents "textes" et "tableurs".
> 
> Il ne s'occupe pas des documents graphiques (.cwk)...
> ...


 _Légitime_ , depuis 2004 tu n'as eu le temps de voir venir ?
Sinon, as-tu regardé du côte  d'EazyDraw ?


----------



## gmaa (30 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> _Légitime_ , depuis 2004 tu n'as eu le temps de voir venir ?
> Sinon, as-tu regardé du côte  d'EazyDraw ?



Encore plus cher... 

Et il ne connait pas le format .cwk


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Encore plus cher...
> 
> Et il ne connait pas le format .cwk


Je viens de m'apercevoir que nous avons déjà eu cette conversion. :rateau:

====>http://forums.macg.co/10405852-post33.html


----------



## gmaa (30 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que nous avons déjà eu cette conversion. :rateau:
> 
> ====>http://forums.macg.co/10405852-post33.html



C'est juste!
Mais re-vérification faite, ni la v3.2 ni la 4.1 ne sont utilisables dans ce cas.
La 3.2 importe "partiellement"
La 4.1 ne "voit" pas.


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> C'est juste!
> Mais re-vérification faite, ni la v3.2 ni la 4.1 ne sont utilisables dans ce cas.
> La 3.2 importe "partiellement"&#8230;
> La 4.1 ne "voit" pas.


:rateau: Ça recommence 

Avec la *4.1*.x ça ne fonctionne pas, avec la* 3.x.x* ça ne fonctionne pas, il faut utiliser une version passerelle, c. à d.  une version *4.0.x*

Tout était déjà  => dans ce lien, sauf qu'a l'époque de notre conversion (13/12/2011), c'était une version 4.0.0.
IL faut passer par une *4.0*.x


> Classic Drawing Files: AppleWorks and older
> EazyDraw versions 4.1.0 and newer do not support the older classic drawing file formats of AppleWorks, ClarisDraw, MacDrawPro, MacDrawII, and MacDraw. The older EazyDraw versions (3.6.4 for example) do not run on OS X 10.7. EazyDraw version 4.0.2 is provided as a solution for these transition situations. EazyDraw 4.0.2 supports the import of the above drawing formats, runs on Lion, and accepts a version 4 license code (both full license and 9 month codes). If necessary email your system information and needs to EazyDraw's support and we will advise the best approach to recover your classic drawings.


----------



## Bmastro (31 Mars 2012)

L'enregistrement automatique de LION est tellement pénible que j'ai décidé de ne plus utilisé les softs Apple ... une vraie galère.. Je suis assez grand pour savoir quand je dois sauvegarder mes documents je n'ai pas de directives à recevoir dans ce domaine heureusement il y a encore le mode terminal et le mode ligne ... le meilleur sans gadgets inutiles et bouffes disques ....

Ne parlons pas de l'infame SPOLIGHT qui non seulement ne trouve rien mais en plus mets des crottes partout...

Décidement ce système n'est plus fait pour les scientifiques ...ni pour les développeurs ..


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mars 2012)

Oui et


----------



## axelle44 (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Depuis que j'ai installé Lion, mon PB pro ressemble de plus en plus à un PC ... : il plante régulièrement et est beaucoup plus lent, alors que je fais toujours les mêmes manips (internet, mails et suite bureautique de Windows).

Un ami m'a conseillé de réinstaller la config de base avec le DVD d'installation fourni avec mon MB mais j'ai très très peur de faire cela, car 1/ je ne sais pas précisément comment faire 2/ j'ai peur de perdre mes données et mes logiciels.

Quels sont vos avis et conseils à ce sujet ?

NB : j'ai installé Lion uniquement parce que je voulais avoir accès à icloud ...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Arsiesys (1 Avril 2012)

Je viens de switch mon MBP 13" C2D 2.4Ghz / 4Go de Ram sous Lion ce soir, en faisant une clean install.

A part le petit coup de chauffe indu à Spotlight et son indexation un poil agaçante, j'ai l'impression que mon mac tourne mieux que sous Snow Leopard. Bon j'admet que mon Snow Leopard était installé depuis un an déjà, donc ça joue surement.

En tout cas, après deux trois réglages (répétition des touches réactivée, changement du sens de glissement et mes dossier réseaux qui apparraissent dans le Finder), j'admet que les évolutions de Lion se laissent apprecier.

Même le Launchpad dont je ne voyais pas d'interêt jusqu'alors a fini par trouver son utilité. Par contre, j'ai eu un peu de mal à m'adapter aux nouveaux gestes (deux doigts pour le page précédente / page suivante, je trouve ça moins ergonomique, mais bon, l'habitude...)

My two coppers.


----------



## axelle44 (1 Avril 2012)

Merci Arsiesys pour ta réponse.
En fait moi j'ai déjà Lion, et c'est DEPUIS que je l'ai installé (deux mois) que j'ai l'impression que ça rame.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider pour le "nettoyage" à fond de mon MBP, à savoir tout écraser pour tout remettre proprement ?
Ce qui me fait peur, c'est de perdre tous mes dossiers ainsi que les logiciels supplémentaires dont je dispose ; comment fait-on tout conserver ? 
Et surtout, avec quoi fait-on cette manip ? Le DVD qui est fourni à l'origine avec les MBP ? 

Merci pour vos conseils ...


----------



## Arsiesys (1 Avril 2012)

Je crois qu'il n'y a plus de DVD de restauration désormais, mais uniquement une partition de restauration.

Pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde des données, deux solutions :
- A la main, comme un grand, mais c'est long et il faut être méthodique.
- Time machine, mais dans ces cas là il faut utiliser un disque dur qui ne servira plus qu'à ça.

Pour les logiciels supplémentaires, si ils viennent du net, tu pourras les retélécharger de la même façon que tu as fait la première fois (que ça soit en téléchargement direct, ou via le Mac App Store, qui ne te fera pas repayer évidemment). Sinon, tu as le CD / DVD / Clef USB qui a été fourni à l'origine pour les autres (par exemple iWorks, ou Office etc...).

Petite question, quand tu cliques sur spotlight (la loupe en haut à droite), il te dit qu'il est en train d'indexer tes fichiers ? Parce que ça peut prendre du temps, et ça fait beaucoup ramer la machine la première fois. Une fois qu'il a fini ça, tout roule en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2012)

axelle44 a dit:


> Merci Arsiesys pour ta réponse.
> En fait moi j'ai déjà Lion, et c'est DEPUIS que je l'ai installé (deux mois) que j'ai l'impression que ça rame.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider pour le "nettoyage" à fond de mon MBP, à savoir tout écraser pour tout remettre proprement ?
> ...



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/sauvegarde-systeme-1064992.html#post11257732
Et par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/dvd-re-installation-os-x-1065642.html?


----------



## elkangooo (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai ai fini ce matin les migration de mon iMac early-2008 et de mon Macbook Pro mid-2009 vers 10.7.3, et à vrai dire, rien à signaler.

Comme indiqué par Arsiesys, quelques modifications des paramètres de défilement, et un réglage de Mission Control plus tard, tout était terminé.

Je verrai la semaine prochaine comme se comporte le MacBook au bureau, mais tous les softs utilisés dans le cadre professionnel (Lotus Notes, VPN Tracker, SAPGUI for Java, émulation X11, etc) ont fonctionné sans soucis.

J'ai même réalisé la migration MobileMe vers iCloud dans la foulée, et pas de soucis particuliers là encore (ni sur les Macs, ni sur les "iDevices").

J'ai noté quelques changements sur l'affichage de l'autonomie du MacBook, mais est-ce que ce serait pas tout simplement que OS X Lion est plus fidèle à la réalité que ne l'était Snow Leopard ? Pour l'avoir vécu souvent dans le cadre professionnel, l'autonomie affichée par SL était parfois à prendre avec des pincettes. ^^

Pour conclure, je dirais : content et satisfait.

Voilà, that was my two cents ^^

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## big41 (1 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> 1- en 5 minutes avec une clé usb de 4 ou 8Go vous vous faites une clé de restauration de Lion
> 2- La j'avoue j'ai pas fait gaffe, mais au pire ça s'enlève après
> 3-pas essayé non plus mais j'ai du mal à croire que je ne puisse pas enlever itunes... :mouais:
> 4- terminal: chflags nohidden /Users/[username]/Library/ et hop c'est résolu! c'était dur hein?



On peut enlever iTunes, c'est expliqué sur le site d'Apple


----------



## axelle44 (2 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/sauvegarde-systeme-1064992.html#post11257732
> Et par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/dvd-re-installation-os-x-1065642.html?



Bonjour subsole et merci pour tes nombreuses contributions sur ce forum.
J'ai regardé les deux liens que tu as envoyés, je suis rassurée de voir que je ne suis pas la seule à me poser ce genre de questions !
Comme mon MBP est à utilisation professionnelle, je vais avancer prudemment sur le sujet pour ne pas perdre toutes mes données.

A combien de temps estimes-tu les deux étapes que tu as mentionnées ? (sauvegarde puis réinstallation) ? 

NB : je n'ai pas beaucoup de logiciels supplémentaires et ce ne sont que des freewares, donc retéléchargeables facilement.
Par contre je dispose d'un DVD pour Office 2011. J'avais également importé Acrobat professionnal d'un ancien Mac mais je n'ai pas le CD, est-ce que le logiciel sera bien sauvegardé sur ma clé ?

Dernière réponse à la question d'un autre contributeur : quand je clique sur spotlight, il n'y a pas d'indexation, elle doit donc être terminée.

Et également, j'ai déjà fait un nettoyage avec Onyx et utilitaire de disque.


----------



## JJG1982 (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour a tous!
J'ai un problème concernant Mac Os lion et peut être pouvez vous m'aider, j'ai beau chercher partout sur la toile mais aucune solution.
je suis en possession d'un MacBook pro 2011 qui étais a la base sous Snow leopard, puis j'ai installer Lion. 
Pendant plusieurs mois aucun problème, puis vinrent la mise a jour 10.7.3.....et depuis j'ai des problèmes de WiFi, tout d'abords le wifi s'affiche comme Actif et connecté a chaque demarrage puis au bout de 5min voir moins, le wifi se mettais déconnecté et impossible de l'activé. Et maintenant le Macbook a chaque demarrage il affiche directement: Wifi aucun matériel installé.
j'ai attendu la mise a jour 10.7.4, mais rien n'y a changer.

Si jamais mon réseaux wifi fonctionne tres bien sur mon PC, ma xbox et mon HTC. alors ça ne vient pas de la.
Si vous avez une idée comment regler ce problème ou bien voir carrément downgrader a la version snow leopard a partir du CD d'installation (oui j'ai pas fait de Time backup, et oui je regrette).
Alors SVP aidez moi....


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (19 Mai 2012)

ben pas trop content de lion (10.7.4)... quelques bugs ... le principal :  les disques réseau de mon NAS qui s'éjectent tout seul !! 

pas glop !


----------



## InfoYANN (12 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

J'ai quelques petits soucis depuis la dernière maj officielle 10.7.4 

Dans un premier temps, quand je redémarre mon mac ou l'allume normalement, mes applications lancées avant ne se lancent plus au démarrage alors que ça fonctionnait très bien avant cette fameuse maj 

Pourtant, la case est bien cochée...






J'ai aussi essayer de décocher, redémarrer, ouvrir mes applications et redémarrer une nouvelle fois en cochant l'option mais rien n'y fait !

Deuxième soucis, dès que le MbkPRO redémarre ou démarre normalement, la barre menu en haut ne s'affiche pas sauf quelques icônes. Pour voir la barre s'affichée, il me faut changer de bureau et revenir sur le premier bureau pour qu'elle apparaisse.

J'ai déjà essayer de réparer le disque et les permissions mais rien à faire 

Je précise bien que ces deux soucis sont apparus tout de suite après leur fameuse mise à jour 10.7.4 !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2012)

Il se pourrait, que les procédures de lancement soient annulées. Pour rétablir, faire un clic droit sur les icônes des programmes à lancer qui sont dans le Doc :> Option = cocher > Ouvrir avec la session


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Juin 2012)

Pour la barre de menu, pas d'idée, mais pour le redémarrage, comme c'est bien précisé dans la boite de dialogue, la case doit être *dé*cochée pour que les applications ne se lancent pas automatiquement et pas l'inverse. C'est ainsi depuis la première version de Lion.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Pour la barre de menu, pas d'idée, mais pour le redémarrage, comme c'est bien précisé dans la boite de dialogue, la case doit être *dé*cochée pour que les applications ne se lancent pas automatiquement et pas l'inverse. C'est ainsi depuis la première version de Lion.





> Dans un premier temps, *quand je redémarre mon mac ou l'allume normalement, mes applications lancées avant ne se lancent plus au démarrage alors que ça fonctionnait très bien avant cette fameuse maj*



Je me pose une question ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Juin 2012)

La nouveauté de la 10.7.4, c'est que l'état de cette case à cocher reste en l'état positionné à la fermeture. alors qu'au par avant elle apparaissait systématiquement cochée et il fallait la décocher à chaque extinction de l'ordinateur pour que les applications ne se relancent pas systématiquement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2012)

A mon avis, il vaut mieux supprimer tous les ouvertures automatiques, décocher la case 





afin qu'au démarrage de la machine, les procédures de base se fassent tranquillement, ensuite (perso) je lance les applications habituelles (Mail - Safari) ... è basta


----------



## InfoYANN (12 Juin 2012)

Il fallait effectivement recocher "ouvrir à la session" pour chaque application que je voulais lancée automatique au démarrage 

Il me faut juste redémarrer le Mac pour vérifier que ça fonctionne mais je ne peux pas le faire de suite...

Sinon, du faite que j'ai la fibre optique et un SSD, je peux me permettre de lancer automatiquement des applications comme Twitter, Firefox, Mail etc... Et ça passait très bien avant et toujours aussi rapide.

J'ai ces soucis que depuis la version 10.7.4.

Edit : merci, ça fonctionne 
Et la barre menu est réapparue toute seule quelques secondes après. Peut-être qu'elle est trop surchargée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (12 Juin 2012)

Au niveau de la MAJ des logiciels. Personne ne rencontre des soucis quand l'option est à "tous les jours". Sur mon mini quand je choisi cette option il fait une recherche toutes les semaines !


----------



## Kitsune18 (13 Juin 2012)

Mon impression est que cet OS a été commercialisé avant d'être fini : Il est instable, les programmes plantes, le nouveau système du track pad est à chier une vrai bouse quoi. 
J'étais sur Leopard avant, macbook unibody 2009 et c'était de la balle, il a dû planter 2 fois en 2 ans.
Je travaille maintenant sur les derniers macbook pro intelcore i5 2.4 GHz, c'est mon 2ème en 1 ans.
Franchement, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jouet très chère à la mode, genre t'as la classe quand tu regardes tes mails sur ton mac


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Juin 2012)

Kitsune18 a dit:


> Mon impression est que cet OS a été commercialisé avant d'être fini : Il est instable, les programmes plantes, le nouveau système du track pad est à chier une vrai bouse quoi.
> J'étais sur Leopard avant, macbook unibody 2009 et c'était de la balle, il a dû planter 2 fois en 2 ans.
> Je travaille maintenant sur les derniers macbook pro intelcore i5 2.4 GHz, c'est mon 2ème en 1 ans.
> Franchement, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jouet très chère à la mode, genre t'as la classe quand tu regardes tes mails sur ton mac


Je suis très content du Lion, j'ai suivi à la lettre des conseils d'upgrade depuis SL que j'avais trouvé dans les commentaires sur l'AppStore (réparation des autorisations avant et après l'upgrade), ça avait très bien marché - juste après l'upgrade c'était une horreur lent et buggué, après réparation c'était miraculeux, tout marchait et était fluide.

Et depuis je peux franchement pas dire que c'est plus instable ou problématique que L / SL par rapport à mon expérience avec deux iMac depuis 2007... je me suis habitué aux évolutions ("perte" de Spaces, scoll "inversé", etc) que je trouve finalement pas mal - j'aime bien le mission control, j'adore le fait de pouvoir enfin retailler les fenêtres de n'importe quel bord, c'est le truc qui m'a le plus embêté après mon switch en 2007 !


----------



## mowglipanam (5 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'acquérir le dernier MBP avec écran RETINA, et j'en profite pour découvrir LION... Mes premières impressions sont... assez perplexe, et pour l'instant j'avoue que je suis loin d'être fan... J'étais sur SNOW LEOPARD avant et tout roulait à merveille, là j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu le contrôle de mes fichiers, arboressence etc...

Visuellement le coup du lauchpad avec ses applis façon iPad je n'accroche pas du tout. D'aussi gros boutons quand l'écran n'est pas tactile je n'en vois absolument pas l'interet. Puis je trouve que ça fait double emploi avec le dock.

Perdre son disque (ou ses disques durs) sur le bureau est assez perturbant pour l'instant. On navigue façon PC (ouvrir une fenêtre, disque dur présents à gauche) et ça ne m'enchante pas du tout. Constater ensuite que la migration accompagnée d'un poste LEOPARD SNOW vers LION est ... impossible, ça m'a vite plombé le moral. Tout me taper à la main avec clé USB, ou reparametrer une grosse partie en faisant des pieds et des mains pour retrouver des mots de passe spécifique c'est loin d'être l'extase. J'ai à peine commencé hier, je préfère y aller mollo d'autant plus que j'avance méchamment à tâton puisque le mac est livré avec absolument rien pour te guider. Même pas un guide PDF pour te présenter LION, je trouve ça plutôt gonflé.

Puis là c'est la foire aux désillusions en constatant que bon nombre d'applis sont devenus soit incompatibles soit sujettes à souci... Pour l'instant me passer de FILEZILLA est la mauvaise surprise majeure... j'ai au moins une trentaine de compte FTP dont il va falloir que je retrouve les logins pour les rerentrer dans un autre soft de transfert. Sinon professionnelement ma boite se sert de TEAMSPEAK pour relier les équipes entres elles, et visiblement l'appli sur LION n'est pas stable... Je me vois mal obliger mes collègues à changer de solution de conf juste pour mes beaux yeux.

Bref. Pour l'instant ma joie d'avoir un nouvel outil de travail fût de courte durée et je m'apprête à démeler l'écheveau du dernier caprice d'Apple. Ceci dit ce n'est qu'une première approche et je compte bien revenir de temps en temps pour communiquer mes impressions, en espérant que ça s'améliore avec l'usage.


----------



## Bambouille (5 Juillet 2012)

mowglipanam a dit:


> Perdre son disque (ou ses disques durs) sur le bureau est assez perturbant pour l'instant. On navigue façon PC (ouvrir une fenêtre, disque dur présents à gauche) et ça ne m'enchante pas du tout. Constater ensuite que la migration accompagnée d'un poste LEOPARD SNOW vers LION est ... impossible, ça m'a vite plombé le moral. Tout me taper à la main avec clé USB, ou reparametrer une grosse partie en faisant des pieds et des mains pour retrouver des mots de passe spécifique c'est loin d'être l'extase. J'ai à peine commencé hier, je préfère y aller mollo d'autant plus que j'avance méchamment à tâton puisque le mac est livré avec absolument rien pour te guider. Même pas un guide PDF pour te présenter LION, je trouve ça plutôt gonflé.



C'est une option, donc pas de soucis. Tu peux très bien afficher ton DD sur le bureau comme avant.
Pour la migration, c'est vrai que c'est long de tout se retaper mais ça permet aussi de faire du ménage et de partir sur une clean installe.
Pour le guide PDF, tu exagères. Dans 3 jours tu auras tout compris à ton nouvel OS.



mowglipanam a dit:


> Puis là c'est la foire aux désillusions en constatant que bon nombre d'applis sont devenus soit incompatibles soit sujettes à souci... Pour l'instant me passer de FILEZILLA est la mauvaise surprise majeure... j'ai au moins une trentaine de compte FTP dont il va falloir que je retrouve les logins pour les rerentrer dans un autre soft de transfert.



Pour le client FTP tu as Transmit qui est vraiment abouti. Il te permet même de monter virtuellement ton serveur sur le bureau pour y glisser tes documents sans jamais ouvrir l'appli.
Bon c'est vrai qu'il va falloir que tu importes des comptes à la mano. Mais quand ça sera fait, enjoy 

Bref, aujourd'hui tu perds un peu de temps mais demain ça va ouiner !!!

Et puis le trackpad sous Lion


----------



## sparo (5 Juillet 2012)

4 remarques :
- Dans les options du finder tu peux faire apparaitre les disques dur sur le bureaux comme avant
- Fillezilla fonctionne parfaitement sous lion
- la migration est possible vers lion à partir de tiger (comme indiqué dans l'aide)
- L'ergonomie de lion est conçu pour être utiliser avec le magic trackpad qui est à mon sens une vrai merveille même si cela demande de revoir c habitude .... 

Personnellement c'est Lion qui ma donné envie d'acheter un mac ..... Au passage lion n'est pas un système fermé : ssh, python, perl, ruby installé d'origine. La possibilité d'installé a peut prés tous ce qui tourne sous linux avec Macports, brew ou encore fink


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (5 Juillet 2012)

personnellement c'est lion qui va me faire basculer sous Kunbuntu...
ras-le-bol d'un OS qui est, pour moi, régressif et qui ne s'occupe que de la forme et non du fond (et je ne parle même pas des trop nombreux bugs)


----------



## sparo (5 Juillet 2012)

C'est la même raison qui m'a fait passé de Ubuntu à Debian


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (5 Juillet 2012)

tiens pas encore tester debian  il faut que je m'y mette !


----------



## sparo (5 Juillet 2012)

Ben en fait c un peu plus barbu qu'ubuntu, mais réputé ultra stable (mais du coup parfois un peu en retard d'une guerre sur certaines choses) ... après si tu as une grosse barbe tu peux installer une gentoo.
Et si t'est supers barbues avec des lunettes tu peux installer un BSD genre FreeBSD et si en plus tu es maso tu peux installé darwin (le noyau de mac osx est open source, c'est un vrai faux BSD)


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Juillet 2012)

Oh ben une petite slackware tant qu'on y est...

Mais le mieux est quand même de les essayer toutes, tout simplement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (6 Juillet 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Ben en fait c un peu plus barbu qu'ubuntu, mais  réputé ultra stable (mais du coup parfois un peu en retard d'une guerre  sur certaines choses) ... après si tu as une grosse barbe tu peux  installer une gentoo.
> Et si t'est supers barbues avec des lunettes tu peux installer un BSD  genre FreeBSD et si en plus tu es maso tu peux installé darwin (le noyau  de mac osx est open source, c'est un vrai faux BSD)



pour l'instant je n'ai pas de problèmes avec Kunbuntu. Je teste et je  teste encore...le seul hic étant que je ne trouve pas d'équivalent à  Itunes (performances/fiabilité sur les grosses bibliothèques audio) 




Jerome_C a dit:


> Oh ben une petite slackware tant qu'on y est...
> 
> Mais le mieux est quand même de les essayer toutes, tout simplement.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2012)

Dites... vous êtes bien gentils mais ce n'est pas l'endroit où discuter des mérites comparés des distributions Linux ou des avatars *BSD (sur Mac, faut pas trop nourrir d'espoir sur les BSD, je le crains).

On en reste à Lion.

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (7 Juillet 2012)

Tiens ce matin j'avais une nouvelle icone sur mon dock...elle est apparu toute seule...talagent !
En cherchant il s'agit d'un exécutable qui se trouve dans coreservices

impossible a virer sauf en cliquant dessus ... étrange !


----------



## Hérisson (17 Juillet 2012)

Je n'étais pas chaud pour lion, je me suis senti obligé, pour évoluer vers "Icloud", je ne trouvais pas le système très stable, et mes crainte se sont confirmées, après avoir inauguré toutes les combinaison de touche d'urgence, des écrans de toutes les couleurs, découvert les joies du "mode sans échec". Je ré-installe pour la première fois de ma vie sur Mac, le système... La dernière fois que j'ai eu un plantage comme ça c'était avec Windows, ça m'a décidé à changer de système.
Mais ce n'est peut être pas de la faute de "Lion" c'est peut être une panne matériel... Et j'apprends qu'on ne pourra pas passer à Mountain Lion...

Oups, Hazard, c'est un joueur de Foot ? moi c'était Hasard...


----------



## Felix63 (24 Juillet 2012)

mowglipanam a dit:


> Pour l'instant ma joie d'avoir un nouvel outil de travail fût de courte durée et je m'apprête à démeler l'écheveau du dernier caprice d'Apple. Ceci dit ce n'est qu'une première approche ...


Je plussoie très largement. Là, j'en suis à la phase démoralisation et je regrette mon choix...
Je suis passé d'un MacMini sous Tiger (6 ans de bons et loyaux services  à un MBP (pas rétina), vous imaginez, un saut de 3 versions dans l'espace... pas déçu !
ça fait 3 semaines que je galère pour retrouver mes outils de travail, et je constate que c'est peine perdue 
Il faut se dire qu'on est plus dans la même logique, on passe d'OSX à iOS, donc :
- déjà, le + important pour moi (READSL et 17 heures non stop de mise à jour), hors fibre optique, soyez patient
- une lenteur desespérante dès lors que vous avez + de 3 applis en cours (dans FireFox par exemple, c'est 5 onglets ouverts) ou que vous avez Time Machine en route et que vous ouvrez un pauvre PDF (1,2Mo) dans Aperçu = 10 secondes montre en main (mon Tiger l'ouvrait en 2s)
- une aide vraiment en ligne = à chaque fois, on se paye le message _veuillez patienter pendant que je charge la version la plus récente_... à chaque fois :hein: imaginez dans quel état ça peut me mettre avec ma connexion pourrie !
- je préfère ne pas parler de MAS, c'est limite escroquerie et en plus même pas de facture, vous ne savez pas combien ça vous coûte (sauf à réception de relevés bancaires) et un argument qu'il fallait trouver = _vous pouvez l'installer sur autant d'ordi que vous voulez_ (ça me fait une belle jambe...)
- 6 ans de Tiger et 2 plantages, là, je commence à connaître _Forcer à quitter_
- le pompom, ce matin, le vidage de la corbeille qui se met à égréner des valeurs négatives... j'avais jamais vu ça 

Vous me croyez pas, la preuve en image (et c'était loin de la fin)





Bon, allez, j'arrête


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (25 Juillet 2012)

T'inquiète pas Felix  Mountain Lion arrive bientôt   

Ceci dit je te rejoins sur Tiger. Cet OS était vraiment fiable et performant...par la suite nous avons eu que du cosmétique et rien sur le fond !


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Juillet 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> T'inquiète pas Felix  Mountain Lion arrive bientôt
> 
> Ceci dit je te rejoins sur Tiger. Cet OS était vraiment fiable et performant...par la suite nous avons eu que du cosmétique et rien sur le fond !



N'importe quoi !
Le fond ne se voit pas. C'est pour cela qu'il est facile de faire ce genre de critique


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (25 Juillet 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> N'importe quoi !
> Le fond ne se voit pas. C'est pour cela qu'il est facile de faire ce genre de critique



si ça ce voit très bien ... il n'y a eu aucune évolution sur le fonctionnement de linterface. Le finder à toujours le même principe archaïque de fonctionnement. Le fonctionnement du nouveau protocole CIFS qui génère plus de problème qu'auparavant ... et je ne parle pas des lenteurs et autres bugs très gênants.


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> T'inquiète pas Felix  Mountain Lion arrive bientôt
> 
> Ceci dit je te rejoins sur Tiger. Cet OS était vraiment fiable et performant...par la suite nous avons eu que du cosmétique et rien sur le fond !


On peut tout critiquer, certes, et c'est même souhaitable.
Mais ta critique, ainsi exprimée, n'a elle aussi aucun fond. 
De là à dire qu'elle est cosmétique...


----------



## malo59 (25 Juillet 2012)

bonjour.. il y avait bien longtemps que j'étais pas venue ici.. la preuve que je n'avais pas de soucis avec mon Mac.. Hier, j'ai accepté la mise à jours de logiciels.. comme d'hab, j'ai accepté... j'ai téléchargé un "adobe player "??? et depuis, je n'ai plus accès à aucune de mes vidéos. perso..,  sur you tube ou ailleurs.. j'ai regardé la liste des téléchargements.. 
Air port Utility
HP printer software update
Remote desktop client update
safari
java for mac OS X 10.6 update9
Security update 2012.002
itunes
????????

je n'y comprends rien ..

Pour info, 
j'ai un Mac 0S X
Version 10.6.2 de  fin 2009

Sur windows je "savais" que l'on pouvait restaurer.. 
mais avec un Mac.. comment revenir en arrière,  avant l'installation de ces logiciels qui me bloquent..
Excusez moi si je ne suis pas sur le bon forum de discussion mais j'ai un peu de mal  ;=)))
suis une mamie de 65 ans.. qui se débrouille du mieux qu'elle peut !!!
Merci par avance des conseils que vous aurez la gentillesse de me donner...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 tu dis être en 10.6.2 ?? Pourquoi ?

La version actuelle (et définitive) est 10.6.8...

Clique sur la pomme en haut à gauche, "à propos de ce Mac", pour vérifier la version du système.

Suggestion : rejoins cette discussion qui vient de démarrer :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-mini/a-laide-1158552.html#post12050092


----------



## Oliv0042 (25 Juillet 2012)

En cours de téléchargement depuis 20 minutes reste encore 45 je vous dirais après


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion téléchargé et installé pour remplacer le Lion.
Et bien pour l'instant c'est du tout bon, pas de révolution mais plein de petit trucs qui simplifient la vie


----------



## sunnlight (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai installé ce soir moutain lion depuis SL. Sachant qu'auparavant j'avais Lion simple et que j'ai repris l'installation à partir du DVD de snow, dois je passer par lion ou simplement sur Mountain. Peut-êtes que les bugs viennent de là, comme erreur dans l'ouverture des préférence comptes utilisateurs et problèmes de serveur d'envoi de mail

Bonne soirée


----------



## bene44 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous!
Pour ma part, c'est un gros bug.
ML apparait en telechargement mais ce dernier reste bloqué.....depuis hier!
Gloups....
J'ai essayé de redemarrer...rien de plus.....
Qq'un de charitable?!!!!!! :love: Merci


----------



## pickwick (26 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi rien à redire, sauf que le mélange entre d'URL et champ de recherche ne fonctionne pas toujours, il est parfois nécessaire de rajouter le http:// ..... devant 
Je suis frappé par le nombre de gens qui ne savent pas se servir d'un mac.....il y a des posts où visiblement le problème est ailleurs ;-)
Bon courage à tous !


----------



## bene44 (26 Juillet 2012)

pickwick a dit:


> Je suis frappé par le nombre de gens qui ne savent pas se servir d'un mac.....il y a des posts où visiblement le problème est ailleurs ;-)
> Bon courage à tous !




Bein dis donc...toi c'es pas l'amabilité qui t'etouffe....


----------

